# what are you running now ?



## gudkarma (Jun 28, 2013)

im always interested to see what peeps got cooking. you could even add "why" to the equation.

so whatcha got going ?

me : 

ceeds cracked recently : jackberry, amnesia haze x c99 , pink cheese, sweet black angel, sirus lemon haze, romulan x choc chunk, firestarter , sour kush, lemon skunk

tests : [email protected] vs. candy kush  , e$ko vs. critical+ elite clone from france x cheeseberry haze f4 , e$ko vs. la con x cocoa kush

clones : blue dream & spacedawg (1999-2000) 

good stuff i found : chernobyl , sheherezade, merlins magic lemon (magic merlin x lemon skunk)






blue dream ^ YUM


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 28, 2013)

Female Seeds Lemon Kush x2
Kandy Kush x Skunk #1 from Sam the Skunkman x1
Dutch Passion Durban Poison x1, won't run again, it's been rubbish for me.


----------



## yung420 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just popped these today:

DNA Genetics Holy Grail Kush 
DNA Genetics Snowland aka Snowcap LA
Highlanders Cave Caliband

Super excited about this run. Can't wait


----------



## mrCRC420 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nirvana's Blue Mystic
Lemonade Stand (Bagseed from 200
Unnamed Strain (Bagseed from 200, in week 4 of flower, very frosty, dense, shorter, plants.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jun 28, 2013)

I popped a bunch of my random singles to run during this summer so I currently have going

GDP Phantom Cookies
Reserva Privada/DNA Silver LA
DNA Stacked Kush
DNA OG 18
DNA LA Women
Cali Conn Boss Hogg
HSO Pineapple Skunk
Barneys Pineapple Chunk
G13 Labs Pineapple Express
Emerald Triangle Seeds Royal Purple Kush
Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze

Waiting till this summer is over (118 today) and I am going to run a few packs of the DNA Limited, Kush Dreams, Super Lemon OG and Hitman OG


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 28, 2013)

re-running some clones 

Agent orange (Orange skunk x JTR)
Amazing haze(Amnesia x Caramella)
Anesthesia (Afghan skunk x Herijuana)
Armageddon (Ak47 x 4 indian sativa's)
Chernobyl (Trainwreck x Trinity x JTR)

i work in alphabetical order.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 28, 2013)

tunes :
[video=youtube;xrv3SSpncPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrv3SSpncPM[/video]
pic :


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 28, 2013)

forgot to add im rocking two phenos of bodhi's noof nl x bcsc nl beans.

want to ditch one.
but gotta run them both a few times.


----------



## althor (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a batch in the flower box that I ran 12/12 from seed in smaller pots, sort of a sea of green, but not really.
Female Seeds- white widow x big bud
Dinafem- cheese
Reserva- OG #18
Barney's Farm- Liberty Haze
2 from a super strain mix pack from Highgrade, not sure what they are.

Main reason I did a 12/12 from seed with that batch is because they were freebies that I am really not interested in and just wanted to get them out of my inventory.

I just started a batch in veg that I will be doing like I normally do (30 days in veg with some training then switch to 12/12).
Sannie- Sugar Punch 
DNA- Snowcap LA
Sweet- Green Poison
Barney's- Red Dragon (not really excited about it but friend asked me to grow it)


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2013)

whats been good--gud?...im runnin{testers} (lemon diesel x og) & (headwrecker x og) & (mendo queen x Salvador) & (chem og x gsog)....(my pollen chuck) (fire alien kush x cherry puff) & (BB)(psycho killer)..beans that just got pop>>>(cindy la pew x freedom baby) & (5k og/aww jr x og) & (chem d x gsogbx).....


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks great genuity. I have a ten pack of the Psycho Killer waiting for me in the fridge. I am running some Engineers Dream S1 purple phenos right now. I can't wait to run my OB Rippers when they get here. I just bought the last packs of LA Haze out there from the boo. I have a serious problem with buying beans. I am addicted. Do you know of a support groups? I'm glad I ran into you here. Things look amazing as usual.

Right now I am running:

1. Kali Mist
2. Kali Bubba
3. Blue OG
4. Lemon Kush
5. Engineers' Dream
6. Pineapple Express
7. Bubblegummer
8. Power Skunk

I have so much to run in the vault that my head is spinning. I have a bunch of Sincity, TGA, Gage Green, Soma, blah, blah, blah. I have to give a shout out to Gage Green. I am really impressed with their gear. I have never tried Sincity or TGA. I can't wait. I am excited to see how my Kali Bubba comes out. I have a confirmed female that I found yesterday. She is definitely looking like a Kali Mist. I really don't see much of the Bubblegum in her. If she was one of my Kali Mists, she would be the #1 or #2 pheno selection so far. Take care everyone. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Medshed (Jun 28, 2013)

I've got the following going in the back yard this summer:

Z7 from CBD Crew (cutting that 303 Seeds used in a couple crosses) because I like me some CBD to keep the back pain at bay while I hunch over the computer all day at work

Bubba Danko (Pre-98 Bubba x Corleone Kush) from a local pollen chuckin friend named Eyecandi because I like to chill at the end of the day

Pandora's Box from TGA because the wife demands it, and I really like it

In the jars atm I have GDP x C99 from another local chucker, Black Widow, Eldorado from Sativa Seeds, A13 BX from TGA, Herijuana, Kali Mist, and a little bit of the Citrus pheno from Bodhi's NL cross (cut also came from 303 Seeds mother stock)


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 29, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Looks great genuity. I have a ten pack of the Psycho Killer waiting for me in the fridge. I am running some Engineers Dream S1 purple phenos right now. I can't wait to run my OB Rippers when they get here. I just bought the last packs of LA Haze out there from the boo. I have a serious problem with buying beans. I am addicted. Do you know of a support groups? I'm glad I ran into you here. Things look amazing as usual.
> 
> Right now I am running:
> 
> ...


Hows that Lemon Kush? Is it the one from Female Seeds?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Shark shock, Mango Haze, AK-47, CBD Crew Yummy, and just finishing up on Shit, NL5 x Afghan, Medicine Man and Nordle. Not full packs though cause Shanti gives you so many beans its almost a problem.


----------



## Natural Gas (Jun 29, 2013)

New in veg for me...
Herijuana x William's Wonder...Thanx Motarebel & Woodhorse
Bizarre & Pure Ghani Crack...Thanx M at SickMeds
Decapitation...Thanx Puma at Jaws
Black SS & Dog...Thanx Team Breeder's Boutique

So now ya' know...FWIW


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 29, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Hows that Lemon Kush? Is it the one from Female Seeds?


You got it. Healthy and lush. Nice looking so far.

Hello Natural Gas. I hope things are going great for you.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 29, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have a serious problem with buying beans. I am addicted. Do you know of a support groups?


HAHAHAHAHA OMG I am going to start a Bean Buyer's Support Group Thread lol...


----------



## Chiefems (Jun 29, 2013)

Have a female Lemon kush early in flower alongside a small Northern Lights auto.


----------



## newbongwater (Jun 29, 2013)

clones: triangle kush, gsc forum cut and gorilla glue

beans: i-95 topdawg, gsc x force og, and escko's chucky's bride, these are looking awesome..comparable frost to my forum cut..


----------



## Natural Gas (Jun 29, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> You got it. Healthy and lush. Nice looking so far.
> 
> Hello Natural Gas. I hope things are going great for you.


Gandalf...Yo Dude, Yeah goin' well for me...Some family drama outta state but now back in my "lower forty"...Harvested everything including my clone mommas after they flowered. So, starting fresh, starting over but "the larder is full; my cup runneth over"(g)...

If you cut back on drinkin' the DynaGrow or dilute it first; might help with the seed buying withdrawal...Just a thought...FWIW


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 29, 2013)

newbongwater said:


> clones: triangle kush, gsc forum cut and gorilla glue
> 
> beans: i-95 topdawg, gsc x force og, and escko's chucky's bride, these are looking awesome..comparable frost to my forum cut..


Are you testing the Eagle Scout?


----------



## genuity (Jun 29, 2013)

gandalfdagreen,sounds like you got some good beans,that la haze is something nice...them (Eagle scout)beans,be looking good,the plants I seen anyway,that is gonna be another nice one.


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm growing a lot of shit other people are... probably cuz a bunch of singles.

super lemon haze
granddaddy purple
pineapple express
critical sensi star
blueberry headband
chocolate heaven
grapefruit
white widow x big bug

Next run is (assuming my beans got through customs):
blue og
sunshine daydream

Next seed order:
sugar punch
sinmint cookies



I bet you can guess which ones are mine and which ones my girlfriend grows/ordered.


----------



## ciscoin313 (Jun 29, 2013)

Current main run: 
SinCity Seeds: "Sinmint Cookies" and Tangerine Power, 

Next Run: 
Dynasty seeds: "Miss you Jack", "Pineapple Fields" and "Jack Herer X Gogi OG. Just Got these limited babies yesterday...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 29, 2013)

Malevolence.....I just had a pack of Sunshine Daydream get to me. I can't wait to watch you grow them. My Blue OG in veg looks strong so far. Take care.


----------



## motorcitymadman (Jun 29, 2013)

Chemdawg,agent orange,ak-47..and just poped beans of sannies choclate rain,extrema and kollous


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 29, 2013)

thank you for the FAT stash of beanage , wheezer.

full vials of danks beans : ultra con , rom x vortex , rom x c. chunk , gsog bx 

these beans were a little premature or not fully dry ... & i had low germ rates.

this particular plant isnt a total banger in all (grow , production) respects but its true true FIRE. 

@ wheezy weed ceeds : romulan x chocolate chunk 

romulan taste like black pepper YUCK but this ...OMG !!! ...heavenly sweet & delicious.

paula dean would love this strain.

puff puff pass...


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 29, 2013)

some yum.

[email protected]'s blu-chem , bb sativa leaning.

with the indica leaning, the cross isnt my favorite in the taste department.

with the bb sativa leaning (pic) , its like sweet berry flavor with a chem backbone.

shit is DANK ! she got better than chem traits in many ways.

not a keeper after 3 runs as she doesnt fill out like i want.
however, if you can find a similar pheno with better yield = WOW.

good as anything out there.

open a jar light up a room type dank.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 29, 2013)

merlin's magic lemon 

magic merlin (grand daddy purps x gorilla grape , outlaw genetics) x dna lemon skunk (when regs was regs & everythings wasnt fem)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 29, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Malevolence.....I just had a pack of Sunshine Daydream get to me. I can't wait to watch you grow them. My Blue OG in veg looks strong so far. Take care.


 As of earlier this week, you can't get them beans anymore. All out. I know because I looked at them even though they were sold out. I consequently found out Bodhi doesn't exactly make second runs of seeds very often. It is the Bodhi one, right? I R Jelus.


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 29, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> You got it. Healthy and lush. Nice looking so far.
> 
> Hello Natural Gas. I hope things are going great for you.


Have you got that potent Indica pheno that isn't the biggest of yield? Would love to see some pics if you have any?


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;COjRz7NZN88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COjRz7NZN88[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 29, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Have you got that potent Indica pheno that isn't the biggest of yield? Would love to see some pics if you have any?


I don't have any individual pictures of her. She is in there somewhere amongst the veg plants in this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i.html


----------



## Belle of Buds (Jun 29, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Looks great genuity. I have a ten pack of the Psycho Killer waiting for me in the fridge...


I just got done with a year+ long perpetual grow that included Psycho Killer almost all year long. Great strain! Really easy to clone.

Oh yeah, and I just started a new Ebb & Flow with a 10 pack of Bubba 76 (nine of them, anyway) and three clones of Veneno.


----------



## past times (Jun 29, 2013)

OG 18, critical jack, superbomb...gonna start something today too...either Blueberry, g13 kush, or aurora indica


----------



## genuity (Jun 29, 2013)

I got my psycho killer in a cage,next to a vert bulb,,cause she is psycho..


----------



## Belle of Buds (Jun 29, 2013)

Awww... what a beauty. She looks like my girl...who has now nearly gone "up in smoke"... matter of fact... she's foggin my head right now 

(Mine was in a tomato cage)


----------



## gwailo (Jun 29, 2013)

It's my first time growing but I have 3 Delicious Caramello outdoors.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 29, 2013)

Damn I never said what I've got, whoops. All of them are test moms I intend to pick my two favourites and have a friend run the rest until I need clones, I swear by a good 'buddy system' been working well for us:

Tahoe OG
Bubblegummer
Purple Maroc
Skunk#1xNL5
Pre-98 Bubba
LVBK
NYC Diesel

So far, most excited with the Bubba, Tahoe and LVBK. With the latter I bought half my neighbour's pack off him to help him out after over-spending. Damn am I happy he did. Roots out the bottom of 20cm pots after 2 1/2 weeks, and not little hairs, THICK white dreadlock looking things. Trimming roots already. Impressive stuff. 

The Tahoe just stinks to high heaven and it's not even flowering yet, I got fems so I'm a bit wary after what I've read/heard. My room is absolutely light-tight so I think I'll be able to do a few runs no problems...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 29, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/680928-seed-buyers-support-group.html


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 29, 2013)

not even my complete seed list... the stash is preggo ! 

looks like tupperware with triplets stuffed in the crisper.
easy.



303 Seeds : Snow Goddess 

Alphakronik : Chedderwurst
Alphakronok : Bandana 
Alphakronik : AlphaDawg
Alphakronik : SnowDawg

Alpine Seeds : X-Dog

Blazing Pistileros : Sour Bubble x Aloha WW

Bodhi : Gogi OG
Bodhi : Tranquil Elephantizer (deadly G pheno)
Bodhi : nl #5 x TOK
Bodhi : nl #5 x nl #5

Breeders Boutique : Qrazy Quake

Barneys Farm : Blue Cheese (one sad seed left)

cannetics : sour d x og kush x malawi x chessysmurf

Cannacopia : BC Roadkill

Cali Connection : Jamacian Me Crazy
Cali Connex : Jedi Kush
Cali Connex : Tahoe OG
Cali Connex : Chem #4
Cali Connex : Sour OG
Cali Connex : Larry OG
Cali Connex : pot luck mix pack 

Chimera : Calizhar

CH9 : Super Haze
CH9 : Vintage 2006
CH9 : Flower

Classic Seeds : White Widow x Romulan
Classic Seeds : Big Bud
Classic Seeds : Afgooy x Romulan
Classic Seeds : Humboldt Purple 
Classic Seeds : Chemdawg x C99 x Purpurea Tensinesus

Cannaventure : Mass Super Skunk x Hindu Kush
Cannaventure : Blue Magoo x Jazzberry Jam

Dank Dairy Seeds : Jacks Surprise

Dizzle Frost : Chocolate Chunky Monkey

Delicious Seeds : La Musa
Delicious Seeds : Critical Sensi Star

Dinafem : Diesel
Dinafem : Moby Dick
Dinafem : Original Amnesia 
Dinafem : White Siberian 
Dinafem : Fruit Automatic
Dinafem : California Hashplant
Dinafem : Sweet Deep Grapefruit
Dinafem : White Widow
Dinafem : Power Kush
Dinafem : OG Kush

Devils Harvest : Casey Jones
Devils Harvest : Strawberry Sour D
Devils Harvest : Shoreline

Delta9 : Simpson Kush
Delta9 : SuperStar

Dynasty Seed : Mochalope V2
Dynasty Seed : killing fields x space queen
Dynasty Seed : Mt Hood Huckleberry 
Dynasty Seed : Carmel Cough
Dynasty Seed : Carmel Kush
Dynasty Seed : Cosmic Brain

Dutch Passion : Power Plant
Dutch Passion : Brainstorm

DNA : Shark's Breath
DNA : Connie Chung
DNA : Confidential Cheese
DNA : Hash Plant Haze
DNA : Sour Cream
DNA : Holy Grail Kush

Eva Seeds : Monster
Eva Seeds : Papa's Candy
Eva Seeds : Jamaican Dream
Eva Seeds : TNT Kush

Emerald Triangle : Trinity Kush
Emerald Triangle : Emerald Jack
Emerald Triangle : Bubba76
Emerald Triangle : Grapefruit Krush 
Emerald Triangle : Blueberry Headband
Emerald Triangle : Super Sour OG

Eugenics : Medical Miracle 
Eugenics : Dead Ho OG
Eugenics : Alien Empress 
Eugenics : OG Graze 

[email protected] : F13 (f2) 
[email protected] : Chocolate Rain
[email protected] : Blueberry Sativa
[email protected] : LadyCane x Blueberry
[email protected] : Chocolate Mix
[email protected] : old school shiva skunk x chocolate rain
[email protected] : holland's hope x chocolate rain
[email protected] : amnesia haze x chocolate rain
[email protected] : killa queen x nycd (killian) 
[email protected] : Cheeseberry
[email protected] : ak47 x chocolate rain
[email protected] : Blue Chem
[email protected] : Chocolate Mind Melt
[email protected] : Blueberry
[email protected] : Kashmir Glory 
[email protected] : Shiva Skunk
[email protected] : Holy Princess
[email protected] : Chucky's Bride
[email protected] : Sour D (riri) x BB
[email protected] : Critical+ x CBH (f4)
[email protected] : Chocolate Cheese
[email protected] : Boudica
[email protected] : Lady Cane 
[email protected] : Pink Cheese
[email protected] : Candy Kush
[email protected] : Amnesia Haze x c99


Female Seeds : Black Sugar
Female Seeds : Black Widow
Female Seeds : Iced Grapefruit

freebie : purple bud
freebie : lemonesse

Frost Brothers : C99 (both pineapple & spicy)

Freedom of Seeds : Godberry
Freedom of Seeds : Romberry
Freedom of Seeds : Mighty Grape

Gage Green : Pepe le Chem

G13 Labs : Blueberry Gum
G13 Labs : Pineapple Express
G13 Labs : Skunk #1
G13 Labs : OG13
G13 Labs : Purple Haze
G13 Labs : Sour AK
G13 Labs : Gigabud

Greenhouse Seeds : Exodus Cheese
Greenhouse Seeds : Kalashnikova

gudkarma : northern lights x blueberry (S1)

Hazeman : G13HP
Hazeman : Elephant Stomper
Hazeman : Hippie Headband

High Quality Seeds : Afghani Kush

Immortal Flowers : Headband BX
Immortal Flowers : Grapehead

Jkahn : bandana x alien fire (indica dom , sativa dom)
Jkahn : nebula x alien fire 
Jkahn : alien fire f2 
Jkahn : white widow x alien fire
Jkahn : el aquamista x alien fire 

KOS : Shish99

KC Brains : Leda Uno
KC Brains : Kandy Kush
KC Brains : White Widow
KC Brains : KC 36

Mandala : Hashberry
Mandala : Satori
Mandala : #1

Motarebel : Gryphon
Motarebel : Ronnie James Dio

Mr. Nice : Medicine Man

Nirvana : Master Kush

Paradise Seeds : Belladonna
Paradise Seeds : Wappa

Raskal : Fire OG

Riot Seeds : Purpla Bubba OG

Reserva Privada : Sour Kush

Sure Fire Seeds : Fire Starter 

Southern Flatland : red heri fruit bud x lemon thai
Southern Flatland : lemon thai x northern lights

Sannie Seeds : The Mask (f2) 
Sannie Seeds : extrema x heribei
Sannie Seeds : Kolossus
Sannie Seeds : Jackberry (f3) & (f1)
Sannie Seeds : Killing Fields (f3)
Sannie Seeds : Heribei
Sannie Seeds : Extrema
Sannie Seeds : Anesthesia
Sannie Seeds : Herijuana
Sannie Seeds : KO Kush (f3)
Sannie Seeds : New Blue Diesel 
Sannie Seeds : jackberry x ko kush

Seedmaker Seeds : Orange Light
Seedmaker Seeds : Silver Jack

Seekers of Genetic Wisdom : Cosmic Bubba 

Sweet Seeds : SAD
Sweet Seeds : Carmel Cream
Sweet Seeds : Green Poison

Sensi Seeds : Shiva Shanti II

Scarhole : hash plant x critical mass
Scarhole : og thai x mendo purps
Scarhole : northern lights x haze c
Scarhole : bubba kush x og kush
Scarhole : herijuana x haze
Scarhole : chemo iranian 
Scarhole : red cherry berry x chemo iranian 
Scarhole : dr greenthumb bagseed C99

Samsara : Spicy White Devil
Samsara : Supersonic Crystal Storm
Samsara : Aquamista
Samsara : Sweet Black Angel

Seedism : Diesel

TGA : The Third Dimension 
TGA : Dairy Queen
TGA : Chernobyl 
TGA : Jack The Ripper

TCVG : Generic Weed
TCVG : Shit

TH Seeds : Burmese Kush
TH Seeds : SAGE
TH Seeds : Heavy Duty Fruity
TH Seeds : Darkstar 

The Seed Depot : G13 Haze (freebie)

Top Shelf Seeds : Exodus99
Top Shelf : Sour Banana 

Underground Seed Collective : Durganchitral

UK CheeseHead : Nightmare Kush (the white , s2)

unknown : grapefruit x diesel 
unknown : whitedawg
unknown : magic merlin x DNA lemon skunk

Ultra Genetics : Medno Grape Kush

World of Seeds : Pakistan Valley Kush
World of Seeds : Afghan Kush Ryder
World of Seeds : NL x Big Bud
World of Seeds : Madness

Wheezy Weed : Romulan x Chocolate Chunk
Wheezy Weed : Grape Stomper OG (bx)
Wheezy Weed : Romulan x Vortex
Wheezy Weed : MK Ultra x La Con

White Label Seeds : White Skunk


----------



## sourpuss (Jun 29, 2013)

Secret sour dna at the moment, was running hog and williams wonder (althpugh I dont think it was the real deal little too stretchy) bubba kush, og kush, everything except the secret sour were clones from friends.

Stay away from clones now due to pest problems. Always buy seeds now. Or make my own, I find buying is more reliable.


----------



## sourpuss (Jun 29, 2013)

Next run will b secret sour along with female seeds c99 or super lemon og not sure which way im gonna go. Might just do em all

DOnt we all have way too much time on our hands


----------



## sourpuss (Jun 29, 2013)

Gudkarma above me is one lucky guy.

What have you run already and which are your favs? Since you seem to have much experienco


----------



## Chiefems (Jun 29, 2013)

I have to ask but what's even left for you to get. Great collection gudkarma.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm currently running marlies collie sensi seeds, madness haze man seeds, jawa rare dankness, blue dream, Pineapple Express, critical mass 33 ch9 seeds, super silver haze mr nice, and a few local strains.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 29, 2013)

Damn GudKarma Yer knee deep in beans. Even got some of the stuff I got. 
In the fridge I got>>
Serious seeds
Warlock, kalibubba

DNA (Reserva Privada)
Sour kush, og #18, og kush, cannalope kush, Mean green martian

Cali connection
Jamacian me crazy

Delicious seeds
Carmelo

G13
Blue og

Currently running
Afghani#1 (seedsman)
Og#18 DNA seeds
Super critical sensi star Delicious seeds
Satori Mandala seeds
THC bomb (hasn't shown sex yet) Bomb seeds
Satori x Pure kush (greenhouse)
Ladyjam (Jamacian me crazy *male* x Lady burn 1974 )
Warlock (male decided to keep him to fuck the ones I'm running now)

Waiting til the next promo for attitude. I need more sativas in my cache. Mos def getting some more mandala satori beans and supercritical sensi star.

Any good suggestions for sativas that kill pain but won't make me to sleepy. Kali mist is on my agenda just not yet.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 29, 2013)

ha.
got gear in the mail always.

got gear to give away always.

got needs like some gooeybreeder.

right now to grab , cause i just messaged dude, im on some e$ko classics : chocolate rain , bb sativa

plus whatever femz he's made & i can grab ... 25 to 30 bare minimum to fatty up the stash with quality e$ko made fem beans.

^ cause i opened up a spot under 800w for fem seed runs 12-14 plants + 3 gallon grow bags of c. coir.
^ gonna move to drip emitters on everything and one biological rezzie for one side of the lab , another for the other.

too many rezzies on 6 tables = too much $ out the door.
my nutrient/enzyme tab can exceed $300 in a few months.
we gotta save $ but keep the dank flowing.

still doing a 3 week rotation on 3 tables via drip to waste with rockwool crutons : next up on the tables : choc chunky romulan

we stay busy.
very.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 29, 2013)

my clients LOVED the critical sensi star.

i cracked one bean and found a nice plant.
let it go to move on to other fun.

people still asking about it.
sweet, dense, powerful nugz.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 29, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> ha.
> 
> got gear to give away always.


Toss me somekiss-ass

I'd be an official tester. A few pics of Satori I harvested for early spring summer harvest.
 last pic satori about 3-4 weeks into flowering.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 29, 2013)

I harvested this critical sensi clone. Came back to my spot she reverted to veg  I had a Delicious Northern Blue it was good. And a Carmelo from Delicious but killed.em off due to a move. 

The critical sensi star was a freebie. But for running one bean of this strain I was really impressed. So I decided to keep her. Here is a pic of one I seeded with DNA hash plant male.  I donated these beans to a friend. Wish I hadn't gave em all to him. I need em now. And he's 200 miles away lol.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Jun 30, 2013)

How did that Satori smoke, CM?


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jun 30, 2013)

Currently:

Bodhi - Sunshine Daydream
Bodhi - Dream Lotus
Reserva - Kosher Kush
GDP - Bay 11
GDP - Candyland
CH9 - Blue Lemon Thai
Greenhouse - Super Lemon Haze


----------



## sourpuss (Jun 30, 2013)

Haze what is the sunshine daydream like, Have you harvested? Or first run?


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 30, 2013)

Just put two of my freebies from Sea of Seeds into my grow room, two Black Domina x Rosseta Stone, this should be interesting to say the least!


----------



## calicat (Jun 30, 2013)

Harvested in 3 waves : Kolossus x 3 Sannies; Auto Cheese Candy Delicious; Auto Jack Herer Delicious; Stacked Kush DNA Genetics; Chocolope DNA Genetics; Blue Dream HSO; Og Kush HSO; Acid Paradise Seeds; Road Kill Unicorn Bodhi; Green Love Potion Samsara; Grapefruit Krush Emerald Triangle; La Confidential DNA Genetics


----------



## calicat (Jun 30, 2013)

Going into flower: Chocolate Rain x 9 sannies; Sour Kush Reserva Privada; Secret Og Cannaventure; Goji Og Bodhi; Tiger's Milk Bodhi; WW x BB Female Seeds; Buddha Tahoe Og Big Buddha; Critical + Dinafem; Tangerine Power (12/12) Sincity; NLX Sannies; Mazar Kush WOS; Pineapple Skunk (12/12) HSO; Critical Hog(12/12) Th seeds


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 30, 2013)

huh?

NLX ?

where did you grab that ?
sannies ?

i've got seeds of that cross from e$ko. he still holds that old ass elite.

NLX, once common in europe, is way way rare nowadays.

northern lights x white widow

not a super interesting cross until you understand what she does as a plant.

very interesting bro.

i wasnt fond of the flavor.
but shit stunk up the entire lab & house on the trim shesh.

& my cheese candy turned out to be a banger from a single 'tude freebie.

im a fan of delicious seeds having run a few of their strains.

& & my kollossus wasnt mad potent but the lemon zest flavor was a huge hit for me.
great daytime smoke , dense nugz, easy clone, fast veg, and easy care.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jun 30, 2013)

sourpuss said:


> Haze what is the sunshine daydream like, Have you harvested? Or first run?



First run on the Sunshine. Will start flowering in about 2 weeks. Strong little plants so far. Very healthy. SSDD has a great reputation and always sells out really fast at the 'tude. Hoping for that elusive "butter" pheno but I hear all phenos are DANK.


----------



## calicat (Jun 30, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> huh?
> 
> NLX ?
> 
> ...


Its in the cheese mix pack. Genetics:
1) Kinkycheez = Shiva vs Big Budha Cheese
2) Cheeseberry99 = Cheeseberry vs C99
3) NL'X'odus = NLX vs Cheeseberry 
4) Chocolate Cheese = Uk Cheese vs Cocoa Kush. Yeah I really have had good experiences with Delicious Seeds.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 30, 2013)

i just tried to break off a few og kush x ww freebies from SOS.

voodoo spells & whiny city girls.
damping off got me ...for all the chicks i fuck and dump.

grow karma.
& not the gud type.
but couldnt stop the next wave of 20 beans !

cracka-cracka-cracka

yes. yes. yes.
cheese mix. e$ko always evolving.
we discuss mix packs all the time.
he just sent me 30 chocolate cheese , 30 boudica , and 30 candy kush

nice !

i see 100% chance of HUGE yield in those NL'exodus.
and if CB effects the flavor in a + way ...omg ...should be fun in a dutch master


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 30, 2013)

In my drawer right now I have waiting for the end of summer some simple seeds that will hopefully enlighten me to the virtues of THC Bomb, LA Confidential, White Russian, and good old Chronic.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 30, 2013)

everything done with his c99 daddy has turned out great for me.

powerful nut powder he has.

2 cents.


----------



## calicat (Jun 30, 2013)

I have not cracked my Holy Princess yet. Got bumped down because been lucky getting Bodhi gear this year definitely not last year lol. Im sure you have done that one and if so how was your experience.


----------



## calicat (Jun 30, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> huh?
> 
> NLX ?
> 
> ...


We loved Mad Shack our favorite daytime smoke from last cycle. had a rough start with Kolossus at first had 3 duds and culled out 4 males but still blessed to have 3 females all shack phenos. really wanted to get at least one Big white Pheno since it just looks badass and im sure that's the more stonier side of those genetics oh well just order again in future but not anytime soon been keeping a close eye on Sugar Punch that strain has been eluding my grubby hands.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Jun 30, 2013)

gudkarma, you crack me up. And your avatar freaks me out a bit, but damn you have a lot of gear.

For me:
Skywalker OG Kush - Reserva Privada
Kosher Kush - Reserva Privada
Pineapple Express - G13 Labs
Critical Jack - Delicious Seeds
Rambo - TH Seeds
Jillybean - TGA
Satori - Mandala


----------



## calicat (Jun 30, 2013)

yeah Red hes a delightful cat upbeat and very knowledgeable in the ways of the herb.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 30, 2013)

ow the holy princess.
yes. i grew her out.

sour d $6000 an elbow.
holy princess. the same.

basically in my city holy princess is in high demand.
i put that out & it sold in seconds.

the c99 leaning was great.
the plank leaning = OMG wow !

true fya ! just need to find one that fills out better. 

keeper for your sweet tooth. keeper for your 3rd eye !

& the high is like a tropical blue dream on heady 'roids.

awesome flavor, dense nugs, high for hours, clones fast, veg machine, good stretch, needs larger container for better yield.

@ $30 a pack , nothing bad about it. 
wish e$ko would make that strain in fems.


----------



## brek (Jun 30, 2013)

Currently running Jabbas stash, head trip, road kill unicorn, respect og, ogre og, Lemon Larry and OG18.........Waiting to crack: Sunshine daydream, white lotus and lucky charms......vegging chem4, Chemsis, OG chem, cherry pie and blue cheese... (i know. I have a problem.)


----------



## MYOB (Jun 30, 2013)

I am running cuttings from Female Seed's C99 that were grown from seed and just harvested a few days ago. 

I dont think I will be running anything else for a while.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 30, 2013)

LVBK at 17 days. Already had to trim a few roots yesterday...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 30, 2013)

brek said:


> Currently running Jabbas stash, head trip, road kill unicorn, respect og, ogre og, Lemon Larry and OG18.........Waiting to crack: Sunshine daydream, white lotus and lucky charms......vegging chem4, Chemsis, OG chem, cherry pie and blue cheese... (i know. I have a problem.)


Ordered RKU this week, you got pics or a journal going?...


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 30, 2013)

BrandX polycrosses

Woody Haze x White Widow pollinated with Bubblegum male

Grew the mother, pollinated one lower branch with male of same genetics

Now have 4 clones, 2 are in my HOT5 tent (thread link in sig), 2 more in my LED thread (thread link in sig)


----------



## checkdareplay (Jun 30, 2013)

Running now with rd cougar piss sannies sugar punch dna sleeze stack x skunk.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 30, 2013)

Redeye Bri said:


> How did that Satori smoke, CM?


Classic old school flavors that remind you of the weed from the yonder years. Even in veg has a unique smell. I can tell the strain from others with out looking at labels. Shit if you grew and smoked me out to it and didnt tell me. I would be able to tell ya off of flavor and smell alone that its Satori. Very unique smell. Sativa high is out this world most def a thinking spirit weed.

Outdoor from seed they show awesome vigor. They get huge outdoor if you amend the soil right. In fact when I transplanted outdoor, I didnt even harden her off. Just dug a hole and threw her in at night after a good shower. It was a rainy week. I took advantage of that to minimize stress. She can really handle the heat. I believe most of Mandala's gear is heat resistant.
.
She does great indoor too. Getting another pack when I get some money after this years fall harvest. Gotta have this for back up. Here are some pics of a mother I took cuts from then flowered indoor   The cured bud from indoor looked different than when I ran it outdoor??


----------



## brek (Jul 1, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ordered RKU this week, you got pics or a journal going?...


Got 2 phenos.....(check those pink calyxes!!??)

We had some problems with our reservoir the last 2 weeks.....(hence the crispy critter leaves)...Still turned out BOMB. Stinky unicorn poo and flowers. Have a MUCH danker run coming down next week. Will post pics.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 1, 2013)

brek said:


> Got 2 phenos.....(check those pink calyxes!!??)
> 
> We had some problems with our reservoir the last 2 weeks.....(hence the crispy critter leaves)...Still turned out BOMB. Stinky unicorn poo and flowers. Have a MUCH danker run coming down next week. Will post pics.


EHRMEGHERD. Smoke report PUHLEEEEZE. Looks like this one's going straight in the tent... Looks damn fine, Sir.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 2, 2013)

not 
a
hobbit.

tents are for tricks.

full 
to bursting in the bagdad basement bunker.

w/ a table of "merlin's magic lemon" nearly ready in the foreground.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 2, 2013)

this gonna be my rollin' journal.

let's celebrate w/ some reggae & spliffs.

[video=youtube;v0YSDxkGnOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0YSDxkGnOY[/video]






leaving trichs & tracks on the table.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 2, 2013)

That's irie brotha


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 2, 2013)

then we gonna grill & chill & get our iced tea on 

& smoke some more...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 2, 2013)

Cannabis tea for me please


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 2, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> then we gonna grill & chill & get our iced tea on
> 
> & smoke some more...


I so need to eat healthy like this been slacking. I swear there has to be some addictive shit in fast food.


----------



## zack66 (Jul 2, 2013)

Purple Widow and Purple Kush. Indoor and outdoors.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 2, 2013)

zack66 said:


> Purple Widow and Purple Kush. Indoor and outdoors.


Blending in nicley


----------



## zack66 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks man.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 5, 2013)

I was looking thru my stuff today and just found some of my ex wife's jewelry. Got $84 bucks for it I forgot the site where I can get e$cobar beans. I had pm with the link but erased it. Wonder why its not in stock at the Tude?? 

Anyhow I couldn't resist the freebies for this months promo. I been wanting to try Delicious cotton candy. Also wanted to try TH seeds sage & sour. I ordered Rare Dankness vale vale. And got 5 free Jawa beans. Went with the guarantee just for the fact I read a lot of orders been getting snagged by customs. I hear its in Chicago mostly we'll see. Fingers crossed.

I got the diversity I wanted. I got a good balance of indica and sativa in the collection. I just couldn't believe that I got that much for that small amount of gold. I couldn't even believe I was able to take part in this months promo. 

Hope I can find a way to make enough for this stuff. Im gonna make fem beans when I get my new spot. Just gonna cross a warlock male with all my ladies. Gonna make a whole bunch of regular beans for this years outdoor run. Done ordering beans for awhile.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 5, 2013)

Cannonzon has eskobar seeds


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks Big. Gonna get some of his gear after harvest. My gut is telling me to start hoarding just in case. I just got some warrior princess and blueberry projekt beans by e$co. A good buddy hooked me up with them. Gonna get some others from him. Just don't know what to get. I'm like a kid in candy store when it comes to shopping for beans.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 5, 2013)

sannie's shop : breeder choice section 

not all the strains are e$ko's : blue hammer , kronocaine, and anesthesia are NOT his.

the rest are.

he has some ceeds in the fem section too , shiva haze is in stock


----------



## loquacious (Jul 5, 2013)

I have just started (2) Northern Lights x AK-47, Silver L.A., Sour Kush, Stacked Kush, L.A. Woman. 12/12 is how we do!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 5, 2013)

I was trying to remember that one. I will most def get some of e$co's gear this fall. What do you suggest Gud?? When you see Chuck tell em I said thanks.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 5, 2013)

man did u see how big that cheeseyberry bud is, fucking hugh


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 5, 2013)

Cheese berry sounds yummy. I'm stoked germing 6 beans of E$co's gear now. 3 warrior princess and 3 blueberry projekt. Went scouting the other day and found a AWESOME spot outdoor. Gonna prep it this fall. Nice and hidden gets plenty of sun. This pic doesn't even do it justice. Its a fuckin large spot Going big on this one next year fo sho!! Need school funds brah!!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 5, 2013)

i cracked a pack of the DNA sour kush , got 6 phenos.

kept three that im re-running in some form or another.
looks like a very og leaning is my personal fav. 
got a 50/50 and a sour leaning for play.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 5, 2013)

anything by e$ko is good bro.

outdoor chucky all the way !

or bb sativa. any of those bb beans. choc rain. cheeseberry.
anything that suits your needs as a grower. 
short bushy strains are your fav outdoor?

other shops carry his gear but you can do your own research.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 5, 2013)

i grew out cheese candy from delicious.

dank ! yummy ! & my clients devoured it !

finished in 7/8 , cloned easy, fast veg, not picky, likes extra p/k in flower & little more N too, short, bushy, 1.5x stretch

good plant. 
& stable in my lab 100%.

my people love the cheese crosses for some reason.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 5, 2013)

Germinating some [email protected] beans. They look mature and very viable


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 5, 2013)

i'll be going through beans of candy kush for a hot minute.

my ceeds are from e$ko & the clone is the elite version from DNA via Soma.

fems.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 6, 2013)

I got one of the sour kush beans awhile ago when they had that kush special. Saving that for later let me know how that run goes for ya. I've read a few good reviews for that one.


----------



## Belle of Buds (Jul 6, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> my people love the cheese crosses for some reason.


Cuz cheese ROCKS!

I love cheese...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 6, 2013)

At the spot I have now I need em to stay short. The next spot I want them huge!! Shit if they get 10ft tall I'll be happy. This spot is open on top to allow a shitload of sunshine for almost the whole day. But has 360 degrees woodsy coverage only way you can find this spot is if I told ya. Lol.

Just got to find a real good way to keep deer out. I seen their tracks in the area. Might start amending with blood meal and bone meal. Heard that keeps em away. As well as feeding the ground. Getting organics soil, lime, worm castings, etc... Might go a lil lite on worm castings. My set ups usually attract them any way.

Any tips for outdoor guerilla growing is appreciated.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 6, 2013)

go with chucky's bride !

banger yield , nasty frosty dank, fast finish on most phenos @ 7 weeks, 1.5x stretch

one of the phenos (about 1 in 5 females) is a monster bushy nug-a-tron maker.

i've 15 beans left of that , none for sharing , but definitely worth the $30

when i grew it (5 ceeds @ 3 females) wish i kept a clone of the nugget monster.

genetics : exodus cheese x c99


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 6, 2013)

Holy shit that shit looks super dank. Gonna get that for my new spot then. Sounds real nice buddy. I want to show my support for e$co when I get beans in fall.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 6, 2013)

Where exactly is the best spot to acquire e$co genes at?


----------



## Redeye Bri (Jul 6, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Where exactly is the best spot to acquire e$co genes at?


From this thread:


bigworm6969 said:


> Cannonzon has eskobar seeds





gudkarma said:


> sannie's shop : breeder choice section
> 
> not all the strains are e$ko's : blue hammer , kronocaine, and anesthesia are NOT his.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 6, 2013)

You can get them at Sannies


----------



## calicat (Jul 6, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Where exactly is the best spot to acquire e$co genes at?


I usually just order from Sannies. I myself have not ordered from Cannazon. Recently there has been mixed reviews with that seedbank too bad they have some awesome gear there like Bodhi you don't see on tude, Jordan of the islands, motarebel, frost bros just to name a few.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 6, 2013)

very nice I've been itching to put in an order to sannies i haven't used them yet.


----------



## calicat (Jul 6, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> very nice I've been itching to put in an order to sannies i haven't used them yet.


With their amazing prices, banging gear, and awesome customer support base you will be pleased. And I think they brought back their freebies and pls if sugar punch comes out don't buy them all out I always get burned with that strain not coming to my doorstep lol.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 6, 2013)

lol il try not too!

Now at sannies which one is esco like breeders choice or what?

and there is 2 cannazons. one is a more traditional seed bank like the tude (cannazon.com) and other seems to be an auction site (cannazon.net) whats the story?


----------



## calicat (Jul 6, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> lol il try not too!
> 
> Now at sannies which one is esco like breeders choice or what?
> 
> and there is 2 cannazons. one is a more traditional seed bank like the tude (cannazon.com) and other seems to be an auction site (cannazon.net) whats the story?


I believe mostly in breeder's choice tab. The first cannazon is exactly what you described the second one is like the breeder auction site.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm running some Cheeseberry, Chucky's Bride, and Cerberus.
I harvested 2 different phenos of Chucky's Brides in my last crop, both were frosty, and very fruity.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 6, 2013)

Sugar Punch, Extrema, Sweet Skunk and Anaesthia.


----------



## calicat (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Og is the anesthesia you running is that stock older than last year or the newer stock of about 6 months ago?


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 7, 2013)

Outback I got 5 strains right now:
Northern border kush (bagseed)
Grim reefer (bagseed)
Jabba stash (bodhi)
Alien bubba (bagseed)
Afgan kush Ryder (wos)

For my upcoming indoor grow I will be running:
Jabba stash
Sunshine daydream
Silver mountain
Snow leopard
Goji og


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 7, 2013)

calicat said:


> Hey Og is the anesthesia you running is that stock older than last year or the newer stock of about 6 months ago?


It would have to be borderline. I haven't finished it off yet. I think I got the beans almost a year ago though. Hard to remember. It's a first go with it and it's outdoors.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 8, 2013)

Out of the 6 beans of e$co gear I put to germ I got 100% germination. Saving the rest for the mean time. They cracked yesterday. I just waited til the tap root grew a bit. Transplanted them to soil . I know the cups seem small. However they only stay in for about 2 weeks max. I'll transplant to the ground right before a good rain. Or when I feel they are strong enough. First pic is Warrior princess the second is Blueberry projekt


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 8, 2013)

hey chronic have you ever tried coco baskets? i get mine at menards or home depot usually just because they are really cheap there. big stacks on sale usually. with a coco basket you never have to "hard transplant" the babies and they can get decently big if you get the 4 inch ones. i just plant them in 3-5 gallons bags usually afterwards with the coco basket and they grow right in no problem right through the bottom of the basket. hell i even just throw the coco basket right into a DWC bucket basket and the roots grew right threw to the nutes. those ones are going nuts. staying a little wet tho. i think i might try one with a layer of hydroton between the basket's.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 8, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> hey chronic have you ever tried coco baskets? i get mine at menards or home depot usually just because they are really cheap there. big stacks on sale usually. with a coco basket you never have to "hard transplant" the babies and they can get decently big if you get the 4 inch ones. i just plant them in 3-5 gallons bags usually afterwards with the coco basket and they grow right in no problem right through the bottom of the basket. hell i even just throw the coco basket right into a DWC bucket basket and the roots grew right threw to the nutes. those ones are going nuts. staying a little wet tho. i think i might try one with a layer of hydroton between the basket's.


I seen those but haven't tried em. Sounds like a good tip.The soil in my area is sandy loamy. I just dig holes and fill with good soil. I have surgeon hands so my babies don't get much transplant shock. I do it at night and right before a rain storm or after a rain storm.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 8, 2013)

Please spread this link like a germ. Florida is gonna bring legal cannabis to the ballot 2014. Please help spread the word. We got a big and well known figure to help out.>>> http://www.unitedforcare.org/


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 8, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> hey chronic have you ever tried coco baskets? i get mine at menards or home depot usually just because they are really cheap there. big stacks on sale usually. with a coco basket you never have to "hard transplant" the babies and they can get decently big if you get the 4 inch ones. i just plant them in 3-5 gallons bags usually afterwards with the coco basket and they grow right in no problem right through the bottom of the basket. hell i even just throw the coco basket right into a DWC bucket basket and the roots grew right threw to the nutes. those ones are going nuts. staying a little wet tho. i think i might try one with a layer of hydroton between the basket's.


Hydroton plus coco is a WINNER. Got my mums in pots with a 50/50 mix, really best of both scenario. Drains super-well and almost impossible to over-water, yet hangs onto enough to go for 2-3 days between feeds. But the thing is the air-gaps man, now I can tweak them almost as fast as Hydroton but with an extended buffer time for waterings. I'm going to steal your idea for the coco baskets with a layer of Hydroton inbetween don't know why I never made that mental leap myself...


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;bdJKLE58FUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdJKLE58FUM[/video]







something old


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 9, 2013)

something new



merlin's magik lemon , gdp x gorilla grape x lemon skunk , < 14 days till finish

using my grow glasses as a filter.







pushing her a little hard on only the second run , finishing them w/ microbe tea & plain water from here on out.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 9, 2013)

i call them mental stumbles hamish. leap implies intention. lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 9, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> i call them mental stumbles hamish. leap implies intention. lol.


Then god bless clumsy brains!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 9, 2013)

View attachment 2731138 The tallest one is Warrior princess all three blueberry projekts popped above soil. I'm sure the other two WP girls will catch up and break through. Think I might only have to leave em for about a week before transplanting to the ground.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 9, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> something old


 Break that shit down and toke up brother looks sweet!!


----------



## greenforlife (Jul 11, 2013)

Green house seeds pure kush outdoor. Ran barneys farm pineapple chunk indoor. Pineapple chunk is a little picky didn't do as well as the pure kush. The kush is great, as a beginner I would recommend it. Has been very forgiving of some of my newness .


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 12, 2013)

confidential cocoa kush (la con x cocoa kush) : [email protected]

from 5 reg seeds all germ'd & i got 3 females & i selected two for play.

this plant does everything but yield.
from cloning to veg to super fast 6.5 week flower time to the insane fruity dank ass smoke.

not worth the space in the lab.
friends test testers & friends expected to be honest.

trashed the other pheno ! as she has major distance between the nodes...
& im vegging these under 440w of t5 in one gallon containers (& transplant to 3 gallon for flower)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 12, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> confidential cocoa kush (la con x cocoa kush) : [email protected]
> 
> from 5 reg seeds all germ'd & i got 3 females & i selected two for play.
> 
> ...


 OooohKaaaaayyyy, you've clearly run a LOT, and I mean a LOT of different strains in your life. So I want to ask you, straight-up, SOG, which one you've run would you recommend as a brilliant candidate? IS there something that has it ALL in your books, yield, bag appeal, flavour and a KICK to the head?...


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 12, 2013)

its hard to recommend a total winner.
SOG all day every day in my lab.

but a few strains that have worked for me : afghan kush , merlin's magik lemon, critical sensi star ,chernobyl , bluchem , and a few others.

the more i work my system , take cuts early , get good veg time , & run bigger containers , i find lots of plants fit the bill.

depends on what YOU need & work you'll do & your setup (height , tables , veg space ,etc).

i harvest every 2 weeks.
today up early with scissors in hand from .6 sq meter i'll be snatching nearly 6 to 8 zipz.

photo is coming.

*


----------



## Krake (Jul 12, 2013)

genuity said:


> whats been good--gud?...im runnin{testers} (lemon diesel x og) & (headwrecker x og) & (mendo queen x Salvador) & (chem og x gsog)....(my pollen chuck) (fire alien kush x cherry puff) & (BB)(psycho killer)..beans that just got pop>>>(cindy la pew x freedom baby) & (5k og/aww jr x og) & (chem d x gsogbx).....


that's one big ass garden. 

Just popped some Bomb seeds Cheese Bomb. Heard great things about those bad boys. THC Bomb has an amazing rep on the forums.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 12, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> its hard to recommend a total winner.
> SOG all day every day in my lab.
> 
> but a few strains that have worked for me : afghan kush , merlin's magik lemon, critical sensi star ,chernobyl , bluchem , and a few others.
> ...



Thanks, I'll go have a look at all of them. Afghan Kush is an old favourite of mine, STAUNCH bushes when grown outdoors nodes all the way down and almost every bud is worth the trim, very little fluff or 'popcorn' buds. 

Right now, I'm gunning to see what I can pull off with a 70 by 120cm mommy tent with a 400w MH in a cooled hood, two 70 by 120 ebb and flow tables (each fits 18 20cm pots perfectly), 2 600watt HPS lamps and a killer little clone box with heat control that's nailing my temps within .3 degrees (just finished, REALLY stoked). Flower room is climate controlled and extremely well ventilated, circulation is no issue with my huge ceiling fans. Idea is to get very comfortable and then expand it bit by bit...

I think this coming season I should start cloning off all my outdoor plants, keep the clones vegging till I've toked the bud. I've had me some trouble bringing outdoor platns inside, so this time I'll build a 'quarantine zone'. Going to be the best way for me to check out a lot at once!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 13, 2013)

phone 
to phone :

current flower. 

the latina type. who got the hot date tonight ? 

& yes ... im slamming them yams ! with extra syrup ! in a krunk glass !


----------



## blissfest (Jul 13, 2013)

Im running,

Black Triangle- Keeper 
Tiger Milk- keeper
White Super Skunk- running again
Ancient OG- last run
Candy Queen- last run
White Lotus- last run
Pineapple express- last run
White Fire- first run pheno hunt
Kosher Kush- first run pheno hunt
91 Krypt- first run pheno hunt
Napalm OG- first run pheno hunt
4-Corners- first ru pheno hunt
Cougar Piss- first run pheno hunt


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 13, 2013)

killer line up.
like to see the 4 corners.
got the holy grail kush in the to do pile.
ancient og ...really wanted to bust some of that.

[video=youtube;XBAc8MH-UWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBAc8MH-UWg[/video]

this album slams.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 13, 2013)

I found a real nice Ancient OG and have 3 monster plants (clones) about 2-3 weeks to go, cant keep everything so on to the next girl.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 13, 2013)

cool an endorsement.
gonna grab that from the main stash & put in the to do stash.

how's those ancient og zeplins ?
rock hards? bag appeal from the door?
flavor?

im moving to running complete from seed for half a year.
tables going real low. solo cup. to one gallon. to 3 gallon.

just bought drip mannies  was peeping h'raizers thread on it.

im stoked to run & hit lots of beans in the stash. its 
the only way to really find something nice (to you).

what on that list would you NOT sell and just put in your jars only ?

pure hypothetical , just curious.

i've got TWO bombers of nl # 5 noof x nl # 5 bcsc from the b-man.

different phenos one sativa leaner , one more indica.
in the 3x run mode for those. 2nd drop comming real soon.

photos too.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 13, 2013)

The Ancient OG was a pheno hunt, I think I had 5 girls and only two were worthy imo, the one I kept was real nice, hard buds, frosty, good yield, potent, the whole 9 yards.

I think im gonna work dynasty's gear this winter, I have a couple packs each of his Blue Heron, Pineapple Fields, and Oregon Huckleberry.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 14, 2013)

classic !

[video=youtube;gqagZNrKSgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqagZNrKSgs[/video]


----------



## lilroach (Jul 14, 2013)

What do I have running now?

1 blue hash in 12/12
1 lemon og kush in 12/12
3 dinafem amnesia in 18/6
2 white widow x big bud outdoors
2 cream of the crop ko outdoors
1 black domina x skunk germinating seed

the blue hash was a freebie and is a very pleasant surprise. I'll probably get 3 oz's from a smallish plant
the lemon kush was given to me as a seedling and despite my attempts to keep it somewhat short, it grew two branches that are 44" tall.
the amnesia brags of high thc.....I'll let ya know.
the white widows are clones that I'm just keeping to get more clones down the road.
the cream of the crop autos are mutants that are outside to either live or die.
the black dominaxskunk is part of a grow-off with rockymtnman that you can follow in my signature link.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 14, 2013)

love it when you , taaldow , come to "like" my thread , to wake the dragon , to stir the kettle pot.

miserable pathetic & disgusting little fu*king maggot.

love it.
love a thief !

people know the truth. they finally know it !
why dont you just disappear ? kinda like you wanted for me.

did you know i adore the count of monte cristo ? 

books ...they rule ! 
======> & to the dude here at RIU that turned me on to sun tzu , i love you !

ow i fell off the web butt hurt is that what you thought ?

^ taught myself little html , taught myself how to make (okay) page shots , taught myself the same tactics used by TSD flies.

you provoke nobody , right ?

you got peeps biting their nails all over the canna-web... 
...& when ~gud stirs to life , these [email protected] feel that tokyo vibe ...right before godzilla rolls through !

^ simply totally wholly completely utterly cause of you !

got peeps altering posts for you
got peeps distorting gudkarma's words !
got peeps getting totally eaten alive for you
got peeps making mad dozens of accounts for you
got peeps compromising their (biz) canna integrity for you 
& even got jb (seed creepo "owner") trying access my account multiple times for you.

& they say im fucked up ? & a fu*king SNITCH ? and a god damn thieving liar ? 

shit , im horrible ? 

i gave out more free beans to the needy than matt riot ever did in all his years on the web ...just in the last two weeks !

*
*
*

Dear gudkarma,

Someone has tried to log into your account on Marijuana Growing with an incorrect password at least 5 times. This person has been prevented from attempting to login to your account for the next 15 minutes.

The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: 96.44.189.98

All the best,
Marijuana Growing

*
*
*

Dear gudkarma,

Someone has tried to log into your account on Marijuana Growing with an incorrect password at least 5 times. This person has been prevented from attempting to login to your account for the next 15 minutes.

The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: 193.107.85.61

All the best,
Marijuana Growing

*
*
*


Dear gudkarma,

Someone has tried to log into your account on Marijuana Growing with an incorrect password at least 5 times. This person has been prevented from attempting to login to your account for the next 15 minutes.

The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: 65.49.14.96

All the best,
Marijuana Growing


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 14, 2013)

back to the regularly scheduled program.

harvest time ...again


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2013)

what am i running?! a fucking syndicate.... lol

i got a pack of cannaventures flaming cookies that im hoping i get some kind of cookie out of. i also have gage green cherry puff and banana puff going. all about to be sexed. and just put some mendodawg in paper towel last night. also ghost train haze1 and ace of spades about to be cloned and flowered in like 5 hours. also 98 bubba in solos after rooting... feel like im forgetting something...


----------



## LocknessMD (Jul 14, 2013)

C99 (Female Seeds)
Super Lemon Haze (Green House)
Pakistan Valley Kush (Landrace/Heirloom) (World of Seeds)
Karamelo (Kannabia)

Hoping a friend I met on RIU that lives close to me will trade me his thin mint GSC for my C99 soon  We're both rooting our cuttings


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2013)

nice trade..


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 14, 2013)

love coming home from work & getting nite time loving.

chernobyl , this is the last run with another nice pheno i found , she naturally purps up a bit at the end.

fillin out​


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 14, 2013)

in the next two weeks i'll be taking for the a) flip & b) for my jars

a) merlin's magik lemon , jedi kush , bluechem (indy dom) , berry critical haze

b) lemon skunk (indy dom) , spacedawg , sheherezade (way DANK !) , chocolate chunky romulan , tastycakes (la con x cocoa kush)


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey gud when i finally finish a run of beans i wanna send you a batch a let your run through em and tell it like it is. you've ran more then most I've seen and i think you would be able to size em up good.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 14, 2013)

depends on the cross(es) , flower time , strains used , and more.

we can discuss all this behind the curtain.

only reason i say this, i'm booked on space the next 6 months running 25 to 30 candy kush beans (og x trainwreck , elite clone from DNA , e$ko).

i need me some kush bangers... got my sheherezade but i'd never flip that ...and this clone of candy kush is some certified dank by soma. 8 in solo cups already , another 10 hitting the coco in 2 weeks , on a 4 week seed crack schedule.

even if i find a winner early im growing them all out to be sure i got the best one for the lab.

after that im free (ish)


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 14, 2013)

my favorite fuck around plant right now : samsara "sweet black angel" : ssh x black domina

current seed run includs the above , candy kush , amnesia haze x c99 , pink cheese , jackberry , and something else im forgetting.

^ doesnt count clone runs.

here's the oven , cause we baking bread and shit , holding gud's personal cut of chernobyl.
these have been up-potted to 1 gal containers.

rise.
rise.
rise !!!!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 15, 2013)

Yo Gud what up!? Love the bud porn!! Chernobyl I been eyeballing that one. Just no funds  Hopefully with a good pull this fall. I can get some. Gonna get some cheesberry and chuckys bride as well. Cheeseberry looks like a monster yielder. My wish list is big lol. But to be able to have beans period is always good.

T.H.C. >>> T.he H.oarders C.lub


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 15, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> love coming home from work & getting nite time loving.
> 
> chernobyl , this is the last run with another nice pheno i found , she naturally purps up a bit at the end.
> 
> fillin out​


 looks like she likes to stretch??


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> depends on the cross(es) , flower time , strains used , and more.
> 
> ...and this clone of candy kush is some certified dank by soma.


Still hands down my favourite breeder. Expensive beans but he's never let me down.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Still hands down my favourite breeder. Expensive beans but he's never let me down.


Whoops forgot to add, this is the first plant I have that tops Soma's genetics for vigour. LVBK, 3 and a half weeks...


----------



## yesum (Jul 15, 2013)

LocknessMD said:


> C99 (Female Seeds)
> Super Lemon Haze (Green House)
> Pakistan Valley Kush (Landrace/Heirloom) (World of Seeds)
> Karamelo (Kannabia)
> ...


 Look out for nanners on the Paki. I have Northern Lights and Humboldt Purple from Classic. Sweet Tooth #3 from Deluxe. Gonna find some real good plants out of this, meaning smoke from the plants.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 15, 2013)

chernobyl grows !
stretches yes.

the one i have exhibits "space dude" & TW qualities... or when you've grow a fair share of subby... you can see similarities & reference points.

blows away spacedawg & space princess (not a sub creation but uses sub genetics) both of which ive grown 3x+ ...JTR was bomb (had 2 phenos , w/ average to low yield , uber lemon flavored dank) & i have another 10 beans of that to hit.

^ doubtful cause i cant see having that much sub in the garden.


up from the lab in the am , & next drop in < 7 days , clone run :

1) e$ko vs bodhi 

berry critical haze 
vs 
nl#5 (noof / bcsc)

you can see for yourself what kind of selections i make & what kind of plants i grow.

& the looser clones will hit the trash !

2) romulan x chocolate chunk , 2nd time seeking 

this strain maybe gets pushed to head stash status from "production possibility" since i cant look through these beans right now.

hot. hawt. so hot outside.
like broman kisses at a seed creepo bubble bath party.

lab be running cool after 11 hours @ 29c

nights are 25 to 26c.

dialing in-y in in !


----------



## LocknessMD (Jul 15, 2013)

yesum said:


> Look out for nanners on the Paki. I have Northern Lights and Humboldt Purple from Classic. Sweet Tooth #3 from Deluxe. Gonna find some real good plants out of this, meaning smoke from the plants.


I read that "Nanners" are the females last attempt to get laid. This is my first grow so this term is new to me. Is it something that is just in the genetics or is it something that happens due to an error by the grower? Is it really that bad, or just something that kills bag appeal? Good luck on your NL


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 15, 2013)

LocknessMD said:


> I read that "Nanners" are the females last attempt to get laid. This is my first grow so this term is new to me. Is it something that is just in the genetics or is it something that happens due to an error by the grower? Is it really that bad, or just something that kills bag appeal? Good luck on your NL


Bit of both. Pretty much only feminised herb tends to herm, but they won't do that if they are treated right. Direct link between hermaphrodite flowers and stress on the plant, if they are happy and their light cycle doesn't get messed with, they go perfectly all the way.

Some have a stronger tendency to herm but reading through the grow reports and journals really helps you choose. 

More factors and facts than that but that's the most important part to understand I guess.


----------



## yesum (Jul 15, 2013)

LocknessMD said:


> I read that "Nanners" are the females last attempt to get laid. This is my first grow so this term is new to me. Is it something that is just in the genetics or is it something that happens due to an error by the grower? Is it really that bad, or just something that kills bag appeal? Good luck on your NL


 I had some Mazar I Shariff landrace and the Paki. Both threw nanners and there were seeds from 1 or both throwing pollen.

It was genetic imo. Not enough pollen to ruin things but a fair amount of seeds I guess. 

I am real excited to be growing a real NL, that is for sure. Just did a Nirvana NL and that thing was great. Sativa pheno. Frostiest buds of the bunch of strains I ran. Was told it was pretty awesome weed by a guy that smoked it. Have all the dispensary weed here so that says something.

The Humboldt Purple and the Northern Lights are supposed to be Afghan Indicas inbred and with a little sativa thrown in for fun.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yo wussup Homie...

Right now I got White Widow, Pineapple Chunk, FireStarter, and Bandanna x Alien Fire in Flower...

And I also happen to be swimming in GooeyBreeder....

~pZ---


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 15, 2013)

yo yo yo  

long time no see , for real.
think about you all the time.

bro... that sheherezade you kicked down.... HOLY SHIT... mad dank !

those old ass beans you blessed my way... gave me a legendary kushy kush.

looks like jewelery. total head knock. i flipped a bit & said these clowns aint worth it.
straight up. every gram = head stash.

have one about 5.5 to 6 weeks in ...and she's 100% done in 56 days.

& your nebula x alien fire cross ...got grown out by ~gud !

still got beans too ...but the ones i cracked gave me phenos galore & the bushiest of them all is the one i kept for play.

ran her 2x & then tossed it.... everything fit the bill but the taste... chem ass fart like ...not for me.

*you got access to purple mayhem* ?
holla & we can do some wizardry behind the curtain.

have you on the friend list in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 ...


----------



## Grow Ro (Jul 15, 2013)

I see alot of tasty strains but im a newbie so im only growing

Northern light
Master Kush
Ice

All from Nirvana


----------



## chernobe (Jul 15, 2013)

80+ Chernobyl's by tga. Short phenotype, been using it for a couple years with great results.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 16, 2013)

paradise seeds , sheherezade (now called all kush) , @ 6 weeks.
from here till the end is major fill out & mad frost accumulation.

hashy , sweet , little floral on the taste
nugz nice & dense & crystal covered
100% dank all the way round.

hit with PK booster & enzymes , bam , and cause she in a 3gal container w/ coco from here to choppy-chop is feed from bucket (made) microbe teaz.

i like my hydro nutes , i like my organic bennies.

the bennies cause the coco that falls off the root ball real easy i'll re-use.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 16, 2013)

Currently running...

Goji OG (Bodhi) 
Alien kush bx2 (spyder) 
Temple (Bodhi)
Original haze x lambsbread (snowhigh)
Dawgpoo (luckys cut) (green Beanz)
Black Triangle (Bodhi)
Dream Lotus (Bodhi) 
Pipe dream (snowhigh) 
Plushberry (TGA)


----------



## Krake (Jul 16, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Currently running...
> 
> Goji OG (Bodhi)
> Alien kush bx2 (spyder)
> ...


That's quite a run there cool, man would i like to see some pics of that set up. You got any journals running at the mo?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 16, 2013)

i want some gooeybreeder!!! iv added mendodawg to the lineup,as well im thinking of running a bunch of freebies in 12/12 from seed for the fuck of it...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 16, 2013)

Krake said:


> That's quite a run there cool, man would i like to see some pics of that set up. You got any journals running at the mo?


Thanks Krake! 

I'm on quite a few boards with journals, but nothing on RIU. If you google "Doc D grow log" you should find my most complete log on NWGT. 
Every strain I mentioned had pics up.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 16, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> View attachment 2738657
> 
> paradise seeds , sheherezade (now called all kush) , @ 6 weeks.
> from here till the end is major fill out & mad frost accumulation.
> ...


 Hey I've got that same EXACT discoloration on some of the Tahoe leaves, not the Bubba or LVBK (YET), first time it's happened to me EVER (first run with GHE in coco too), I've been figuring it's a Mg def, seems a bit slow to respond to CaMg+ though. It's my fave mom so I want to sort that out ASAP... Any advice on that? Gave a feed with CaMg+ and a foliar feed with some epsom salts just after lights on today, hoping not to see it on more leaves...


----------



## calicat (Jul 16, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Whoops forgot to add, this is the first plant I have that tops Soma's genetics for vigour. LVBK, 3 and a half weeks...


Is that the sincity one mad?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 16, 2013)

mmmm i need that bubba kush!


----------



## Clankie (Jul 17, 2013)

blue dream, green crack, harlequin, sannie's jack, killing fields f3, anesthesia, beyond the brain, chernobyl, goji og, ancient og, jabba's stash, road kill unicorn, caramel cough, sour diesel x bb, sunshine daydream, blue lotus, tranquil elephantizer: remix, skunk 91, love triangle, white dawg, killing fields x satori, breeder steve's sweet skunk x appalachia, royal haze, crater lake v4, satori, and i feel like i might be missing a couple more. i collect too much.....


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 17, 2013)

Lucky charms - bodhi 
Chemdog - ghs
Fire og kush s1 - me
Lvbk - sin city
Blue widow - dinafem
Kosher kush - reserva

Pheno hunting for a strain that fits my grow style. I have rd el jefe, sin city power nap, cali con boss Hogg, rd docs og, bodhi golden triangle, some gdp and others waiting to be popped after this run.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 17, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hey I've got that same EXACT discoloration on some of the Tahoe leaves, not the Bubba or LVBK (YET), first time it's happened to me EVER (first run with GHE in coco too), I've been figuring it's a Mg def, seems a bit slow to respond to CaMg+ though. It's my fave mom so I want to sort that out ASAP... Any advice on that? Gave a feed with CaMg+ and a foliar feed with some epsom salts just after lights on today, hoping not to see it on more leaves...


well in my case its the plant being 2" away from the 600w lamp (bleaching) & what i believe to be a P/K def in mid flower due to ph issues.

+ im only 2 weeks away from chop. i did one more blast of p/k w/ cal... & thats that. 
no more nutes. plant got what it needs in the leaves.

i'll keep the issue in mind on the next run. was gonna grab some clear-ex (or similar from h&g drip clean) & use that every so often in a cycle.
however, i made a basic change : to make sure i ph & ec measure everything (even dehuey water) i throw into the lab.

cant move the plant , nugz are looking sweet ... but adjustments were made to the feed.

for mother plants im using this : http://www.kelp4less.com/shop/calcium-nitrate-calcinit/
& dynagro bloom. w/ a touch of micro from a 3 part. & foxfarm tiger bloom organic for microbes.

u= flush with ph adjusted microbe tea.
& reset the nutes.

imo its probably ph related vs. def related.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 17, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> well in my case its the plant being 2" away from the 600w lamp (bleaching) & what i believe to be a P/K def in mid flower due to ph issues.
> 
> + im only 2 weeks away from chop. i did one more blast of p/k w/ cal... & thats that.
> no more nutes. plant got what it needs in the leaves.
> ...


 Thanks mate! Yeah I did have my pH pen fuck out on me last week, I figure it was about 1-3 days at LOW pH before I noticed that something is waaaaay wrong. Litmus paper showed I was at under 5.0 . And I had just calibrated the damn thing too. The day I noticed (2 days after calibration) it got so bad the meter couldn't even do a 2-point calibration anymore, let alone 3. 

Nothing I can do about it, then, damage already done... Sigh. At least I know the rest won't get it. Tahoe suffered most. Poor girl.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 17, 2013)

nearly same issue.
i opted to grab a ph.ec stick as back up.

so i have ec meter , ph pen , & the truncheon stick thing 

just picked up a ballast & grow nutes (ionic , 1000w mh) for the stash FREE. 

backups. 
stoked !

& one of gud's homies got gooeybreeder for me.
thanks bro ! you cool people.

somos gente que esta caminando la misma via. 
[video=youtube;NR_5uLy0tfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR_5uLy0tfw[/video]
...some people will always use thier 3rd eye

mi mota.
mi playa.
mi cama y mis amigos.

no hay imagen sin espejos.

so how much shit does it take to keep the lab going?

if the steps aint full of gallons we got a problem.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 17, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> not
> a
> hobbit.
> 
> tents are for tricks.


Yup, my favourite one being mommies right in the flowering room, nice and neat. Small little heat-controlled clone box sitting at a permanent 26 degrees C including the root-zone... I've got a 20 by 20ft floor area for flowers, and about 16ft of height to play with if I need it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 17, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> if the steps aint full of gallons we got a problem.


 I'll get there, I'll get there... LOL you sure mean BUSINESS...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 17, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Hey gud when i finally finish a run of beans i wanna send you a batch a let your run through em and tell it like it is. you've ran more then most I've seen and i think you would be able to size em up good.


Oh me me me lol


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 17, 2013)

o I'm sure there will be plenty to go around when i finally get the parents all locked down. I'm gonna go through several generations before i settle on the final beans so lots of testers in between. Its all really just waiting on a good male. I've been looking for one for over a year now and no luck so far. 100+ reg beans popped. i know thats not that much compared to like spanish selection pools but its the most i can run efficiently so it will just take a lil longer i guess. no biggy! shouldn't rush good beans or i might end up throwing out a bunch of bullshit f-1's that i don't even have bud pics for and ask $150 a pack.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 17, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i want some gooeybreeder!!! iv added mendodawg to the lineup,as well im thinking of running a bunch of freebies in 12/12 from seed for the fuck of it...


Gooey breeder always gets sold out quick. I'd like to run the gooey strain. The one that's 30 years old. If they kept it around that long must be good. Don't forget to take cuts some times some of those freebies are pretty good. Like a super critical sensi star I got as a freebie. Smoked a hommie out to that shit. He only took one pull and didn't want more. Lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 17, 2013)

no doubt ill be cutting the ones that do the best. right now the freebies going in off the top will be snowcap,bay11,kandy kush,jack onesia,


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 17, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> o I'm sure there will be plenty to go around when i finally get the parents all locked down. I'm gonna go through several generations before i settle on the final beans so lots of testers in between. Its all really just waiting on a good male. I've been looking for one for over a year now and no luck so far. 100+ reg beans popped. i know thats not that much compared to like spanish selection pools but its the most i can run efficiently so it will just take a lil longer i guess. no biggy! shouldn't rush good beans or i might end up throwing out a bunch of bullshit f-1's that i don't even have bud pics for and ask $150 a pack.


I hear that. Comes down to the stud. Like an Arabian stallion you keep em in the stable for breeding.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 17, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> no doubt ill be cutting the ones that do the best. right now the freebies going in off the top will be snowcap,bay11,kandy kush,jack onesia,


I know the Kandy kush is gonna be good.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 18, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> no doubt ill be cutting the ones that do the best. right now the freebies going in off the top will be *snowcap*,bay11,kandy kush,jack onesia,


Where did you get the Snowcap seeds from?
Thanks.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 18, 2013)

- This is from my last grow which was done under a 600 hps. The picture to the left is S.A.G.E. aprox 5 weeks into flowering. The picture to the right is a strain called lavendor diesel and the picture was taken aprox 6-7 weeks into flowering. Im currently in the process of setting up a smaller LED grow. This will be my first attempt with LEDs so im very excited. Still in the process of selecting a strain


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 18, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> o I'm sure there will be plenty to go around when i finally get the parents all locked down. I'm gonna go through several generations before i settle on the final beans so lots of testers in between. Its all really just waiting on a good male. I've been looking for one for over a year now and no luck so far. 100+ reg beans popped. i know thats not that much compared to like spanish selection pools but its the most i can run efficiently so it will just take a lil longer i guess. no biggy! shouldn't rush good beans or i might end up throwing out a bunch of bullshit f-1's that i don't even have bud pics for and ask $150 a pack.


 Best boy I ever found was in a pack of NYC Diesel from Soma... Losing him and all the rest in the heatwave two years ago is the only reason I'm back into buying seeds. Been resisting just getting more Diesel but it seems to me resistance is futile...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Gud, wasn't it you talking about Critical crosses a little while ago? Here's the offspring of Critical hit with said NYC Diesel pollen, roughly halfway through flower. Shitty phone pic but it's all I have of it, been without a camera quite long now should look into that lol...:


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 18, 2013)

sorry it is the snowcap la from dna limited. i got one as a freeby few months back.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

I got a double tap root on a beanon another [email protected] bean it was on the Boudica... Keeping close eye on this one.View attachment 2741602 Looks like it gots legs on it and wants to jump in the soil.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 18, 2013)

I also forgot a jawa an afghan hells angel a ghost train haze8 a white widow x big bud and another ghost train haze 1. I think thats 10 lol


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

I got Jawa beans. Yer running some that I have an interest for. Take pics of that Jawa I'd like too see what I'd be getting.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ohb yea chocolate heaven from g13, i am looking for a killer choc thai


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

I think Hazeman has a nice version of chocolate thai


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 18, 2013)

I got a double taproot from my grape LA from dna limited. its called polyembrionic i believe. both of mine made it. i separated them pretty early and the one that actually looked smaller in the beginning is jamming out now

I forget who but someone on here said that one of the seeds will be close to the original parents but the other has a chance at being something off the wall.

I'm really excited to see what mine comes up with.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

I like "unique" the world lacks this quality.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 18, 2013)

I heard of a friend that crossed a male and female that were sprouted from the same reg seed and separated (to make f2's)....

The beans haven't been run yet, but should be very interesting to see how they turn out given the unusual genetic code they share.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 18, 2013)

lol venus fly weed ^


----------



## bigbsharko (Jul 18, 2013)

2 x mamma thai outdoor - 7 footers still in veg
2 x lemon haze outdoor - 5 footers still in veg


----------



## BWG707 (Jul 18, 2013)

4- Cherry Pie clones, in ground
2- Girl Scout Cookie clones, 1 in ground 1 in 7gal. clay pot
2- Sleeslack x Skunk#1 reg. seeds (haven't shown sex yet, almost) both in 5gal pots
1- TNT Kush fem. seed, 10 gal. Smartpot

Just had to come back and edit my post. Both SleeslackxSkunk#1 plants are showing female!!! I checked them this AM and couldn't tell just checked at 6:30pm and they're showing. Love it, don't have to execute any plants and my whole garden is safe, all plants are showing female.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> I heard of a friend that crossed a male and female that were sprouted from the same reg seed and separated (to make f2's)....
> 
> The beans haven't been run yet, but should be very interesting to see how they turn out given the unusual genetic code they share.


Sounds like a hermie


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 18, 2013)

bought ready to hit the seed stash & germ some beans.

gooeybreeder = on the way & got a shot glass waiting 

kandy kush , sure sure.

but im in the mood for something different.... just cant put a finger on it.

to the fridge !


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 19, 2013)

grow something stupid gud! a 14 weeker or something else ridiculous like that lol. i just ordered some claustrom from positronics. 12 weeks + from what i gather. kali mist, super silver haze, jack herrer, yes please.

got any weird landraces? I'm bout to pop bhodis aruba in this next bunch that should be fun too. I've actually never ran a landrace so i hope my system is ok for them. i actually would like to see males, lots and lots of males.

weird to say but this is what I'm praying for

[video=youtube;l5aZJBLAu1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5aZJBLAu1E[/video]

i won't turn down a sexy mama but the stable is getting a little full of XX i need some XY in my life


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 19, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> bought ready to hit the seed stash & germ some beans.
> 
> gooeybreeder = on the way & got a shot glass waiting
> 
> ...


 try some of Mandala's gear. I still got Satori around. I love the smell and stone


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 19, 2013)

I had a a nice warlock male. Got killed off due to some dumb slum lord bitch. So I got to choose males all over again. Its all good though germed like 16 beans to make up.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 19, 2013)

that sucks. hey whats the deal storing pollen? I've heard its pretty hard any idea how hard? might of been able to save some for later and tried to bring him back that way.

How rare are the "breeder males" the ones with crystals and all those goodies?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 19, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> that sucks. hey whats the deal storing pollen? I've heard its pretty hard any idea how hard? might of been able to save some for later and tried to bring him back that way.
> 
> How rare are the "breeder males" the ones with crystals and all those goodies?


 To answer the first question, I've used pollen that was stored airtight in a fridge about 6 weeks after I stored it and it worked great. I stored it mixed up in fine corn-flour to keep it dry. I usually mix with flour before pollinating anyhow, if you can actually see yellow it's a LOT of pollen grains together, mixing with flour I can see where I painted it on too, nice even pollination makes for fatter beans. 

I think good males are as common as good girls, it's just damn hard to tell before you use the pollen. Selecting a good boy is a BEEEAAAATTTCH. You actually have to hit more than one girl with pollen per each possible male to make sure about what the boy carries over. If you have a solid knowledge of which traits are dominant which are recessive it helps a LOT too. I don't so to me it's the good ol 'shotgun method' of spread the pollen and take notes upon notes upon notes. 

My Diesel boy was one of the first ones I tested. Since then I haven't found a boy that I like  This is my main interest in Bodhi gear to be honest. I have a feeling there be plenty good boys in his gear...

I'm busy with a small local gene pool looking for a good one again. Found a KILLER Transkei batch this year, I mean Haze-like nugs as long as my arm, smallest bud I've put on the scale so far was 22 grams. Landrace Sativa from a little isolated valley so Greenhouse Seeds' herm shit hasn't contaminated it yet. Hoping I'll find one in here somewhere... Picking the seeds out one by one, damn near Sensi though so I'm geting a bean per 30 odd grams...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 19, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> bought ready to hit the seed stash & germ some beans.
> 
> gooeybreeder = on the way & got a shot glass waiting
> 
> ...


 You do a multi-strain SoG? My experience level will turn that into a nightmare for me LOL... One at a time for now still. Breeding pairs go outside, winter here has enough sun for breeding no problems. But my SoG, 10 weeks left of Tahoe then the switch to LVBK, my that time I'll have 7 LVBK moms so I need to EXPAND... BIGTIME. At least 3 more tables.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

i dont know about how different...

cracking nightmare kush from uk cheesehead (chrome's the white , s1)

he's not at the 'tude anymore... but here's a reference to the white.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/The_White/Clone_Only_Strains/


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thats the florida strain thats in lucky charms isn't it? I got golden triangle on the way but i might have to grab some lucky charms. keep us updated on that one it sounds like a winner.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 19, 2013)

Clone only strains don't count! Clone only strains don't count! Unless I can have it shipped to me I refuse to believe it exists. Only way to cope with that lol...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey gud, what do you know about bubble dust x DSD, a freebie from sannies, if anything.. ty


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 19, 2013)

"Frozen Mystery" by me. 

I took the most heavily sativa dominant ICE I've ever grown or smoked (out of over 80 plants of Ice) and crossed it with a slow, small and highly frosty male. The results so far have been better than my expectations. Though they are only 4 days old they are over two inches wide. Whats more is that I have yet to have a plant I've grown have a root system as they do at such an early age.

Another cross we've made was my buddies RBD. The mom was a nice C99 crossed with the same male as FM was and the final smokeable product was stronger then C99 and far smellier too. The Cindy had a nice pineapple scent, rbd smelled like a pineapple with both skunk piss and black pepper. 

So I'm hoping this FM's high blows me out of the water, because if it is anything like its parents it shouldn't dissapoint.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jul 19, 2013)

BWG707 said:


> 4- Cherry Pie clones, in ground
> 2- Girl Scout Cookie clones, 1 in ground 1 in 7gal. clay pot
> 2- Sleeslack x Skunk#1 reg. seeds (haven't shown sex yet, almost) both in 5gal pots
> 1- TNT Kush fem. seed, 10 gal. Smartpot
> ...


How do those Sleestack X Skunk Look? I have three in veg at 4 weeks. 
I got them as freebies and lost one of the four. 
I am excited to see some pics if you have some. 
Keep us posted!


----------



## quisqueyano (Jul 19, 2013)

Cracked some 7x 303 biodesel [(Sensi Star Star Pheno x Sour Diesel) Denver Relief] x (Original Diesel x East Coast Sour Diesel). They're just popping out right now after 2-3 days -- I'm guessing the summer heat is helping.

Plan on sexing those out and come Sept running two 2x2 tables (9-15 clones/table depending on pot size). First I'm running a Vortex pheno I didn't get to run before summer. I originally wanted to run my favorite plant, a JTR pheno I had from seed cause the high was great, but I messed up and lost it so going with this Vortex. On the other table, I plan on running 3 clones of each of the females I get from these biodiesels.

After that I think I'm gonna go on a bodhi spree and crack these Gogi OG, and Dream Lotus I've been sitting on... but time changes things so we'll see.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 19, 2013)

Being subbed to this thread is sending my brain into overload. The herb culture still has a way to go over here, and finding out about all this exotic reefer is driving me NUTS. From now on they don't exist without a picture to prove it lol. I mean I'm being reasonable with myself, I can grow out about 10 or 15 strains a year if I think it over REALLY well. And that'll be quite a bit of planning so I get a decent amount of each not just a few little plants I mean where's the sense in that? What if it's DANK and you only have a tiny bit? That's my idea of torture right there. Some of you guys are just on a whole other level goddamn... I need to get off my lazy ass and make some plans lol...


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey mad, I feel you and think you're 100% reasonable. My FM's are in the boring stage and will be starting a thread in the comimg few weeks as things start to pick up. I've taken pics but only on my phone but will post em all as soon as I start it up...


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Hey gud, what do you know about bubble dust x DSD, a freebie from sannies, if anything.. ty


i remember that being a sannie freebie !
that one left the shop real quick.

never seen it grown out nor do i know who made that.

run it!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

i ran snow goddess from 303.
not a very pretty plant , but the herb was outstanding.
& from 6 regular beans got 6 females ...which i found amazing.
*

im nearly finished trimming chronic since 9am this morning... mostly for my jars.

2 jedi kush left (for the flip).

^ done with that strain smells like cat piss. yuck!

funny how it is... since "og" is legit attached to the name.... it sells FAST.

idiots.
[video=youtube;gKw5mBh4rYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKw5mBh4rYs[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

still need 5 more beans to crack bare minimum.

kandy kush looks like a winner.

but imma go through the stash after i clean up.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey gud take a peak at my help me pick a winner thread, ur advice would be appreciated..


----------



## Clankie (Jul 19, 2013)

quisqueyano said:


> Cracked some 7x 303 biodesel [(Sensi Star Star Pheno x Sour Diesel) Denver Relief] x (Original Diesel x East Coast Sour Diesel). They're just popping out right now after 2-3 days -- I'm guessing the summer heat is helping.
> 
> Plan on sexing those out and come Sept running two 2x2 tables (9-15 clones/table depending on pot size). First I'm running a Vortex pheno I didn't get to run before summer. I originally wanted to run my favorite plant, a JTR pheno I had from seed cause the high was great, but I messed up and lost it so going with this Vortex. On the other table, I plan on running 3 clones of each of the females I get from these biodiesels.
> 
> After that I think I'm gonna go on a bodhi spree and crack these Gogi OG, and Dream Lotus I've been sitting on... but time changes things so we'll see.


biodiesel is fire. are these from the newest release? i have some of 303s Aurora project bumming around, i think i got three cuts worth running again, two citrusy and one straight menthol. goji is all about selecting the right pheno. i passed on dream lotus since i have the origjnal hazey blue dream cut. 
if you are in CO its a pretty easy cut to grab, but theres imitations out there fsho.

since this seems a trendy thread atm, anyone found any good strawberry diesel in seed? like fractal's or devil's hadvsst's? or hazeman's strawberry cough? or know anything in seed that might be similar?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Hey gud take a peak at my help me pick a winner thread, ur advice would be appreciated..


a) bright moments , gage green

b) blue moon rocks , bushy old grower


----------



## quisqueyano (Jul 19, 2013)

Clankie said:


> biodiesel is fire. are these from the newest release? i have some of 303s Aurora project bumming around, i think i got three cuts worth running again, two citrusy and one straight menthol. goji is all about selecting the right pheno. i passed on dream lotus since i have the origjnal hazey blue dream cut.
> if you are in CO its a pretty easy cut to grab, but theres imitations out there fsho.


Nah, I had two packs from the first release that I was sitting on, these aren't the bx. I might pass on the gogi and replace it with something lemony/citrusy, people around here love that (hell, anything good they'll call sour or og). Can't get cuts were I'm at, so that's a no go... that'd just make life much easier heh.

Can't wait for this heat to be over!


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Being subbed to this thread is sending my brain into overload. The herb culture still has a way to go over here, and finding out about all this exotic reefer is driving me NUTS. From now on they don't exist without a picture to prove it lol. I mean I'm being reasonable with myself, I can grow out about 10 or 15 strains a year if I think it over REALLY well. And that'll be quite a bit of planning so I get a decent amount of each not just a few little plants I mean where's the sense in that? What if it's DANK and you only have a tiny bit? That's my idea of torture right there. Some of you guys are just on a whole other level goddamn... I need to get off my lazy ass and make some plans lol...


Need to move to spain hammish! find yourself a nice little mountain side thats all yours and you could grow 10,000 strains a year.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

starting 30 blueberry beans and grandaddy seeds this weekend.my Canadian order came through undisturbed, all those listed sound cool,blue moonrocks sounds badass.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

air con in the lab is pounding my electric bill.
24/7 since may/june.

we pumping it from upstairs into the lab... with a "collection box" (push) made from a 3.5 gallon bucket ...in the lab we have a house duct disconnected , with a duct muffler , & a 4" fan assisting (pull).

my night temps are solid 25 to 26c.
& its hot a fuck outside right now.

day time temps are 29c & not a bit more.

photo was last year.

this year new & improved , similar idea , just 100x more aesthetic & very easy to make disappear.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> idiots.
> [video=youtube;gKw5mBh4rYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKw5mBh4rYs[/video]


lol.......


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> air con in the lab is pounding my electric bill.
> 
> we pumping it from upstairs into the lab... with a "collection box" (push) made from a 3.5 gallon bucket ...in the lab we have a house duct disconnected , with a duct muffler , & a 4" fan assisting (pull).
> 
> ...


 How's that working out for you gud? Drop the temps a good amount?

I hate this heat as my grow is on the second floor and fuck does it get hot up there..


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

i had a few of those ..
the seedling got hit from damping off & died. one no germ.

this time of year is fucking up my clone game.
cant figure it out. 

summer = always something to confound the weed flow from my lab.

seriously ! stoked to be hitting the seed stash.

seeds, to me , have extra "grow power" clones just dont have.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2013)

raiderman said:


> starting 30 blueberry beans and grandaddy seeds this weekend.my Canadian order came through undisturbed, all those listed sound cool,blue moonrocks sounds badass.


Bcseed king raider?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> i had a few of those from you racer.
> mine never germed.
> 
> this time of year is fucking up my clone game.
> ...


 The jedis?..


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

yes, it sounded like a good idea ,haven't done any bb in a few yrs or with them,thier purple kush amazing,wanna give it a try,wanna get some ole time moonshine from mosca seeds and do my own bluemoonshine version.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

works like new money.

nugz are dense! 
i can control temps & humidity & get a nice difference day & night.
i can keep growing easily while other indoor peeps are suffering quality issues.

just turned off a few lamps & reduced the number of tables. from 2050w flower now at 1400w.

my veg tent is down there too... so add 660w ...which is normally like 900+w.

heat. killer of chronic. sensitive weed plants 

every now & then i still let night temps go up for a few days , cause it helps the nugs fill out faster.
but this time of year i keep on temps pretty hard core.

i'll take a few pictures of version 2.0 .
shut down for a few cause im smoking some hash & trimming nugz.

air dumps right out onto the city street 

ozone generator just clicked on.

puff
puff
passsssssssss!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

no blue moon rocks.

last summer i tried those.
pre temp controls & understanding the space in which i grow.

it was not a BOG issue.

was a heat , lab , & temp issue.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 19, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> I'm growing a lot of shit other people are... probably cuz a bunch of singles.
> 
> super lemon haze
> granddaddy purple
> ...


Ditto: Just popped three critical sensi and a blue og. Hope yours turns out fire.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Jul 19, 2013)

This season I have a lot of strains going Frisian Dew, Acapulco Gold, Iced Grapefruit, Headband, Og Kush, Pineapple Skunk, Pineapple Express, Blue dream, Blue Venom, Granddaddy Purple, Liberty Haze, Cotton Candy, Mazar Kush, Green Poison and Sky Walker OG. Just harvest a Critical Jack auto and have a red poison auto about 1 week from harvest. Had a green poison auto but was ate by deers and had a G13 Cheese but died like 2nd week after germ.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

have a doob of this stanky ass east coast purple diesel off my outlaws genetics grow rolled up ,will put your lights out.lol..passsssssssssss.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> no blue moon rocks.
> 
> last summer i tried those.
> pre temp controls & understanding the space in which i grow.
> ...


 Like 2 summers or so ago had a grows going and was trying to be cheap and not run the ac 24/7.. damn the white x deadhhead og went for 15 weeks and I still chopped early.. fox tailed like a mofo too..


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Jul 19, 2013)

Did yours turn a little purple? Had a buddy that did that strain and got bright green nugs covered in frost and bright hairs but no Purp.


raiderman said:


> have a doob of this stanky ass east coast purple diesel off my outlaws genetics grow rolled up ,will put your lights out.lol..passsssssssssss.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 19, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> not even my complete seed list... the stash is preggo !
> 
> looks like tupperware with triplets stuffed in the crisper.
> easy.
> ...


Well there is just no way you can get to all those beans! Why don't you throw me a bean or ten. LOL. Nice job, it is always good to know you got plenty to work from. Makes the sunshine on a cloudy day


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

LoRd MeGaTR0N31 said:


> Did yours turn a little purple? Had a buddy that did that strain and got bright green nugs covered in frost and bright hairs but no Purp.


yeah about half purple half green.bud candy helped give it grape hashy flavor.


----------



## xp0c (Jul 19, 2013)

I just put a C99, and Atomic Bomb into flower. It's a step up from all the bag seed I grew.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

I bred the ecpd,double bubblegum doja, mental floss x doja berry ,magic merlin beans.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2013)

Take ur pick.. ..
BTW.. not always that much of a mess, but I dumped them all looking for a few things, ime, TNT kush freebies and a few others..


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Jul 19, 2013)

Im hoping to start breeding in the next 2weeks. I have a lot of great strains I would like to cross especially my Granddaddy Purp x Frisian Dew. Just gotta get some pure silver so I can make some colloidal silver.


raiderman said:


> I bred the ecpd,double bubblegum doja, mental floss x doja berry ,magic merlin beans.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 19, 2013)

Just cracked:
1 x mazar x w. rhino (world of seeds)
2x Critical jack herer 
3 x Critical sensi star (both critical's are Delicious)

Also have one blue og already going and four of my last 10 purpleberry by CV and looks like I got four phenotyoes with two male and two females. Going to use the pollen to cross with Grape god and Power kush, and hope to the stars the two pberry females are tastier then the first three that were less than stellar and I'll leave it at that. 

I had a freebie of the C. jack herer from the 'tude but didn't keep the clones because the power kush from dinafem was two weeks faster and just as big, big mistake. The jack was one of the best all around sativas I've had the pleasure of doing. Tasted like fruity candy and the high was perfect no tired couchlock and no real crash effect to the come down. Hoping for a similar pheno.

But I super stoked about the Critical sensi. Hope its a good night time bud. Cheers


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

got my next crack to go with my "the white s1"

devils harvest fem "strawberry sour d".

indica & sativa , a la racerboy.

good looking.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

who breed magic merlin?

my understanding , its an outlaw genetics creation : gdp x gorilla grape.

your own version?

here's merlins magik lemon , the above crossed to lemon skunk , reg beans , still have 5 or 6.

that comes down real real real soon.
i can only spend one full day with trim , transplant, & lab work.

dedicated , every week one day off , totally for the lab.
gotta love it , sometimes hate it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> got my next crack to go with my "the white s1"
> 
> devils harvest fem "strawberry sour d".
> 
> ...


 Strawberry sour d sounds bomb.
I grew strawberry d lite from sagamatha, but didn't find it strawberry enough for my tastes..


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Take ur pick.. ..
> BTW.. not always that much of a mess, but I dumped them all looking for a few things, ime, TNT kush freebies and a few others..


I wish I had your problem,lol,looks great..is that bc bud depot?


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Jul 19, 2013)

I wanted White S1 badly but couldn't get it in time. I am curious on how it smokes.


gudkarma said:


> got my next crack to go with my "the white s1"
> 
> devils harvest fem "strawberry sour d".
> 
> ...





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just cracked:
> 
> I had a freebie of the C. jack herer from the 'tude but didn't keep the clones because the power kush from dinafem was two weeks faster and just as big, big mistake. The jack was one of the best all around sativas I've had the pleasure of doing. Tasted like fruity candy and the high was perfect no tired couchlock and no real crash effect to the come down. Hoping for a similar pheno.


Couldn't agree with you more. C. Jack is some amazing smoke have some now the frostiest buds you ever seen.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> who breed magic merlin?
> 
> my understanding , its an outlaw genetics creation : gdp x gorilla grape.
> 
> your own version?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I wish I had your problem,lol,looks great..is that bc bud depot?


 Trust me raider, it's a pain in the arse.. trying to decide on a new grow takes me like a week or so! Changing my mind 100xs..
so far I think I'm leaning towards cereal killer, and maybe the bright moments from gage.. or maybe the jack f7s from Sannie.. or maybe the blue moon rocks from BOG.. or maybe the grapestomper og.. or maybe the, see what I mean?? FML, lol..


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Jul 19, 2013)

Now you just teasing lol Jk... Would love that Grapestomper Og


racerboy71 said:


> Trust me raider, it's a pain in the arse.. trying to decide on a new grow takes me like a week or so! Changing my mind 100xs..
> so far I think I'm leaning towards cereal killer, and maybe the bright moments from gage.. or maybe the jack f7s from Sannie.. or maybe the blue moon rocks from BOG.. or maybe the grapestomper og.. or maybe the, see what I mean?? FML, lol..


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

i want that critical jack cross.

if i ever need to fatten up my 'tude cart , straight in there !

the critical sensistar was true dank weed.
fuck whatever you heard.

juicy fruit taste.
rock hard frosties.
open plant structure , xmas style , easy care, real fast cloner , good yield , 2x stretch , need support 

sold all of it to my work homies. as ive said they still ask for it.
and what i kept for myself , was smoking it all the time.

kinda sad its gone.
had many chances to take a keeper cut.

im changing the game plan in my lab right now.
seed runs for the next 6 months bare min.

im in protect the mother mode.
some cuts i got on the trays have no mom behind them.

gambling man , & kenny rodgers you know i am.

i got a few santa maria x shiva in cups , didnt even know


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

OMG i just seed jizzed !
all over. made a damn mess.

i want !
i want !

or if you crack those & find a dad i'll do some behind the curtain trickery for some pollen.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 19, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Thats the florida strain thats in lucky charms isn't it? I got golden triangle on the way but i might have to grab some lucky charms. keep us updated on that one it sounds like a winner.


Lucky charms mmmm sounds good who breeds this?? Looking for strains that do good down here.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Lucky charms mmmm sounds good who breeds this?? Looking for strains that do good down here.


Lucky charms = bodhi.. hardly ever in stock though ime..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 19, 2013)

crack em all, fuck choosing


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 19, 2013)

raiderman said:


> starting 30 blueberry beans and grandaddy seeds this weekend.my Canadian order came through undisturbed, all those listed sound cool,blue moonrocks sounds badass.


 Bet you where shitting waiting for them. I always do...lol


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 19, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Lucky charms = bodhi.. hardly ever in stock though ime..


Damn bean hoarders


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

after hearing about loss orders ,kinda was losing luster for me.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 19, 2013)

I think attitude fixed that up. Their site mentions they've updated shipping methods.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

@ racer , cant see how you'd go wrong with sannies jack being a sativa head.

crack that. all i ever saw were impressive grows of that cross.

crack bmr from bog.


----------



## Bigby (Jul 19, 2013)

Sannies Fem Jack Herer and Shackzilla. Day 32 of 12/12.

Jack



Shack


Impressed so far. Some extra cal/mag requirements for the Shacks - but overall both easy to grow strains. Lovely juicy fruit haze with some floral and hashy notes to the scent.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

purple mayhem , gooey
pure gooey , gooey
critical jack , delicious
a11 , b-man (bodhi)
deadhead og , cali conex

^ my next tude order.

though b-man's shit aint never gonna hit my stash. not in stock long enough & cause i aint camping out for nobody.

maybe its karma?
psyche !

you guys/gals rule.
this thread is on fire. 

ball gags & dildos & midget porn aint nearly as interesting.
lots of common interest even though people think they so different... strainwise.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Jul 19, 2013)

Great choices


gudkarma said:


> purple mayhem , gooey
> critical jack , selicious
> a11 , b-man (bodhi)
> deadhead og , cali conex
> ...


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

just gonna wait on the proper promo.
given whats in stock i keep backup possibilities in the dome piece.

might even add some DNA kosher & another vial of lemon skunk.
the ls from dna is BOMB. swear to you !

im about one nice order rather than 3 small ones. 
evolving. & adopting a new strategy.

not even working gear for anybody. no more of that. fuck em all.
love only a small small few to death !!!!! we gonna let people decide whats right for themselves.

but imma do me.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Jul 19, 2013)

Out of these strains What do you guys think would be the killer strain to cross with my Sky Walker? Frisian Dew, Acapulco Gold, Iced Grapefruit, Headband, Og Kush, Pineapple Skunk, Pineapple Express, Blue dream, Blue Venom, Granddaddy Purple, Liberty Haze, Cotton Candy, Mazar Kush, Green Poison. I am looking to make a heavy One hitter strain with a great yield on top of that.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

the best daddy u can find.
baddest stud with the baddest mom.

cotton candy , puffy sky candy.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

yeah I love dna lemon og.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 19, 2013)

ill be snagging gooey my next 2nd order...whatever i can grab thats in stock.


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Jul 19, 2013)

I like your taste in strains. I think GDP would be a winner seeing how its a great strong smoke but low yield and SWOG strong smoke with high yield. I think I got a shitty pheno with Cotton candy it does not grow big or fast as the others even the clones that I took off of it grow slow and small.


gudkarma said:


> the best daddy u can find.
> baddest stud with the baddest mom.
> 
> cotton candy , puffy sky candy.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 19, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> purple mayhem , gooey
> pure gooey , gooey
> critical jack , delicious
> a11 , b-man (bodhi)
> ...


 wait til the monthly special fo shizzle


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

just cut two clones of the lemon skunk.
4 my jars only.

that looks fucking awesome raiderman !


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

I would like to do some more dna strains,which did you like overall?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I would like to do some more dna strains,which did you like overall?


 I did the sour cream.. has a very odd smell... kinda hard to put my finger on it... has the typical hybrid high mixes w stone effects to it..
Also did the sleeststack, and wasn't impressed, but I put that down to grower error as that entire grow was my worst ever for w/e reason .. pissed me right off...
Ummm.. trying to think what else I have grown by them..
A guy I worked with went to the dam and said martian mean green was the best bud he smoked there.. nice sativa..
Also heard great things about LA confidential , especially if you find the LA affie pheno .


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 19, 2013)

ill be waiting for this promo, i think it might be with gage green


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

hell yeah,sounds great,,best one I think is their best is og18, got softball size nugs off of it ,jus that you could smell it before you cut the corner getting home,lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2013)

my dna experience is limited to : lemon skunk , la confidential x cocoa kush , sour cream

& reserva privada : sour kush

i got a few things in the stash from them.
got the candy kush fem beanz from e$ko in solo cups.
but im not fond of their pricing for just 6 beans.
id grow the GH lemon skunk.
not.

here's some tonight photo love.
gotta play now cause tomorrow is stocking s3x with the hottie 

hope she brings a midgit with an ak to hold at my head while i bang.
thrills & all.


all kush , filling out

chernobyl , frosting & building

merlin's magik lemon , fall color finsih

bluchem , filling out


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

looks great,ns grow..a midget,lol..your crazy..


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm sold on DNA lemon skunk its a good price too. Does it really have that citrus lemon flavor and smell?? I just need to get a good pull outdoor or get a job. I never had such a hard time finding work. Fuckin sucks


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 20, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> purple mayhem , gooey
> pure gooey , gooey
> critical jack , delicious
> a11 , b-man (bodhi)
> ...


 Also got the DeadHead OG in my cart. Tons of people slagging Swerve and Cali Connect but this Tahoe is fucking DAAANNNNKKKK. Fresh cuts of it taken 2 days ago whole room going through the good ol' clean then another 3 batches of clones before switching to LVBK. Clones easy, grows faster than most OG's, yields great for something so frosty and pure lemon pledge... I need a camera, this one I want to show off lol...


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2013)

i totally agree.

two years ago was passed a low yielding cut of tahoe ...shit was dank... wish i could grab a proven cut.
have a few regular beans of that cross too. i found it fast cloner , easy to grow, & all that too. 
& i stopped being a swerve hater... even though i got some nut butta for him 

favor the flavor of hating matt riot more. 

deadhead was some tasty bomb weed too. 
never grew it , smoked some with a friend.
way dank. tight nugz. great taste.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I'm sold on DNA lemon skunk its a good price too. Does it really have that citrus lemon flavor and smell?? I just need to get a good pull outdoor or get a job. I never had such a hard time finding work. Fuckin sucks


yes.

lemon skunk is way dank. way lemon-y. 
i took some yesterday. love the smoke for sure. my top 10 all time.

very very very very good weed. good yield. had 3 phenos from 3 fem seeds.
kept the most indica leaning & still got 3 beans for play.

smokes great.
& it sells fast. 

i found the lemon scent very recognizable after only a short cure.

taste is so YUM !


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 20, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> yes.
> 
> lemon skunk is way dank. way lemon-y.
> i took some yesterday. love the smoke for sure. my top 10 all time.
> ...


Yea i agree with gudkarma i grew out the lemon skunk and it is indeed some killer smoke very good taste, the only problem i had was a low yeild


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2013)

lemon skunk


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2013)

nl x bb , delicious seeds , last year ish


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2013)

main tops off the tahoe og i ran :


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2013)

fist full o tahoe


----------



## raiderman (Jul 20, 2013)

hmmm,may wanna do that strain myself,,some bluemoonshine fems.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 20, 2013)

.














fuely ass og 18.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2013)

You dry your buds in that dryer do you raider man? Lol


----------



## raiderman (Jul 20, 2013)

no, I wash them first then dry them,lol,,pulling them out of the garage ready to get sticky fingers.


----------



## GROWUROWN420 (Jul 20, 2013)

First grow 
2 green posion auto zambesa 
sour diesel royal queen
clones:
3 space bomb tga 
querkle tga
lemon kush unknown breeder


----------



## GROWUROWN420 (Jul 20, 2013)

chronic masterbator said:


> i'm sold on dna lemon skunk its a good price too. Does it really have that citrus lemon flavor and smell?? I just need to get a good pull outdoor or get a job. I never had such a hard time finding work. Fuckin sucks


i know what you mean fuckn [email protected]


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 20, 2013)

That is some nice dank Raiderman. Looks like a yeti jizzed snow flakes on her.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 20, 2013)

GROWUROWN420 said:


> i know what you mean fuckn [email protected]


Fuckin Rick the scumbag Scott.


----------



## highplaindriftr (Jul 21, 2013)

clones.....gsc(forum cut)...bubba jones....white....exudus cheese....chem D...chem4...trueog....ghost og. Seed....WhiteFire...Eskimo Kush...Wolverine Kush....


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 21, 2013)

devil's harvest , stawrbry sour d , 5 for 5

uk cheesehead , the white S1 , 5 for 5

this time of year i go straight to solo cups with the cracks.

gooey on the way.
should be in a shot glass by tues.

nice !

latina butts & chin nuts.
feeling light as a feather
yeti jizz firehose sessions
getting ready to order from
my favorite place cause 20 kilo
of coco aint enough for my devious plans.

i hope u find good work chronic master-bater.
& keep an eye on your outdoors cause thieves they like free weed.

they'll even write long winded posts about your long winded posts as they try to hack your account by passing out your old password.

^ from one outdoor gank ! swear !

like ticks.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 21, 2013)

whats up with all these low post people asking about seeds, banks, and orders?

i find that little odd just scanning down the forum list looking for gud stuff to read.

piglet suey i suey suey suey.
i was trying to grab a few elbows on craiglist yesterday.
made a little hash steaming cat poops on the stove.
had dreams of sexy midgits naked with pistols.
& can give you sage advice on gettin beans.

lol
.......keep it nasty


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;s-5qMHaA5_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-5qMHaA5_0[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 21, 2013)

from milk container to plant label strips of a ghetto but highly functional variety.

trims up the bottoms like a point. make em wider at the top 4 scribble-n.

& less volume in da recycle. 
taken up room are dem blue ribbon cans and fried squirrel leftovers


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 21, 2013)

word i get my shit off craigslist too///


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;xroDBOK88sQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xroDBOK88sQ[/video]

Have Gud Sunday. And may your Karma run over their Dogma mate lol...


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2013)

merlin's magik lemon

with corrected lineage : gdp x dpd x lemon skunk

thanks raiderman.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 22, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> .......keep it nasty View attachment 2744745


Yes. Oh shit you got me splitting my side Gud. Nice post.


----------



## hsfkush (Jul 22, 2013)

Currently running...

*1x Kandy Kush x Skunk #1*
It's currently in around week 6 of flower, the smell is very strong and almost stings the nostrils like smelling salts would. It's very difficult to explain the smell, I would say it's got that typical (new)Skunk smell, kind of citrus, kind of sour, it's a potent smell though to say the least. It's also very frosty!
This was a freebie from Sea of Seeds, apparently came directly from Sam the Skunkman.

*1x Durban Poison* 
Also currently around 6 weeks of flower, it's got a slightly lemon smell, not a very strong smell, but it was never a strong plant to begin with. I wouldn't recommend this strain at this moment in time, the calyx are not very large and they don't have much frost on them, neither do the "sugar" leaves.
This is by Dutch Passion by the way.

*2x Black Domina x Rosseta Stone
*These are currently at 2 weeks old and are very indica looking. I'm excited for these as I'd never heard of the Rosseta Stone genetics before.
This was a freebie from Sea of Seeds


----------



## Belle of Buds (Jul 22, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Currently running...
> 
> *1x Durban Poison*
> Also currently around 6 weeks of flower, it's got a slightly lemon smell, not a very strong smell, but it was never a strong plant to begin with. I wouldn't recommend this strain at this moment in time, the calyx are not very large and they don't have much frost on them, neither do the "sugar" leaves.
> This is by Dutch Passion by the way.


I had a buddy who ran almost exclusively White Widow and Durban Poison (Dutch Passion). I never did see what he saw in that plant but he'd clone it and run it again and again and again and again. Never was frosty or particularly potent. Pretty thing, though.

Oh, and I've had an interesting turn of events. I popped a whole pack of Bubba 76 regs for my new ebb and flow table, planning to pull at least a few males to make space...except I didn't get any. The whole pack was female. What are the odds??? Outta 10 seeds, I got nine females and one that never germinated.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2013)

rosetta stone is from the brothers grimm :

its a white widow cross with c88......... http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Rosetta_Stone/Brothers_Grimm/


----------



## yesum (Jul 22, 2013)

Belle of Buds said:


> Oh, and I've had an interesting turn of events. I popped a whole pack of Bubba 76 regs for my new ebb and flow table, planning to pull at least a few males to make space...except I didn't get any. The whole pack was female. What are the odds??? Outta 10 seeds, I got nine females and one that never germinated.


 I did 1 Bubba 76. Was a real nice plant, dense buds, and the stone is pretty potent. I think I only smoked it once so need to get to it again. The high was not quite what I wanted, but 1 try is not really a fair way to judge.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 22, 2013)

I had brothers grimm c99 in 2009.thier good breeders.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 22, 2013)

running 8 bag seeds, 2x Jack Herra, 6x Northern Light x Big bud Auto (tester)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 22, 2013)

I also have a seed from a cut I got two years ago. It was called "Oak" it flowers fast and taste like fruity pebbles. Has anyone heard of a strain called Oak and if so what can you tell me about its origins like breeder or geneic line. Seems like a indica leaning hybrid. Either way she's is tasty.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2013)

that's cool.
never heard of it.
fruity pebbles taste sounds killer... & you rock it non stop it.

i just found an interesting item : http://stores.ebay.com/AustinLights/CFL-Bulbs-Lamps-/_i.html?_fsub=2674065010

400w cfl replacement bulbs with e39 socket for MH lamps.
works with the ballast in setups like ours but draws less wattage.

dare i ask... anybody use one ?
im very interested.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 22, 2013)

man find me some 600's and il do a test run


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 22, 2013)

doesn't look like their out there yet. might be nice to run for a few months outa the year anyway if they ever come out with them


----------



## raiderman (Jul 22, 2013)

setting up shop to do these blueberries.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2013)

agreed.
in the summer to cut heat.
in veg especially. or in flower early.
or if you use one light with conversion bulbs.

they're plenty of options.

think by next year prices will come down. ?
only thing im not keen on is the $110 price tag for a 400w bulb.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 22, 2013)

yea 110 is a bitch


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2013)

go head raiderman !
love wood floor set ups.

critical+ x cheeseberry haze , close to chop


zips , my merlin on the bottom , still got 6 to chop


sheherezade , chop time cometh


stupid mad dank sativa leaning bluchem , nasty girl



[video=youtube;m_71q5lVEjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_71q5lVEjc[/video]
spit dat game , spit dat flow


----------



## raiderman (Jul 23, 2013)

look sweet bro,have you ever done Barney Farm violator kush?thats some serious dank.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 23, 2013)

That sheherezade sounds great the way u described it few pages back


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 23, 2013)

I've grown vanilla kush. Got the sativa pheno good shit.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 23, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> that's cool.
> never heard of it.
> fruity pebbles taste sounds killer... & you rock it non stop it.
> 
> ...


 I got one and ran it on a regular lamp socket no problem.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 23, 2013)

running dog poo, sugar punch, starfire 2b, 2c, wifi alien og, and a few others


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 23, 2013)

No worries gud I'll get a good job. The time will present itself.


----------



## hsfkush (Jul 23, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> rosetta stone is from the brothers grimm :
> 
> its a white widow cross with c88......... http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Rosetta_Stone/Brothers_Grimm/


Yeah when I found out the free seeds I was getting, the Rosseta Stone just stood out for some reason. I looked into and found out it's origin and it immediately got me excited, especially when I found out it's from one of my favourite breeders originally. Whether this is a legitimate Rosseta Stone cross is another thing, but I'm still stoked to see how it turns out!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 23, 2013)

raiderman said:


> look sweet bro,have you ever done Barney Farm violator kush?thats some serious dank.


no i havent.
my barney farm experience isnt a very good one.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bc Bud Depot- BC Kush 
TGA- Ace of spades and Timewreck 
Some "Kush" bagseed- Poser
And a Bubba clone


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

Just dropped a CSSH from Delicious Seeds in her DWC bucket. Saw you give her the thumbs up on another thread, Gud. If she ends up wasting my space I'm coming to haunt you lol... Guuuuuud... Smoooke these baaaad buuudddss.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 23, 2013)

the badbud ghost is here, call a priest!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

The Toke You'd Rather Have Passed


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 23, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just dropped a CSSH from Delicious Seeds in her DWC bucket. Saw you give her the thumbs up on another thread, Gud. If she ends up wasting my space I'm coming to haunt you lol... Guuuuuud... Smoooke these baaaad buuudddss.....


I don't think you'll be disappointed with delicious seeds. The critical jack freebie from them was the best plant out of the order of 5 dutch passion power plant and 5 barneys farm pineapple chunks. I was pissed that I spent over a hundred dollars and the freebie blew the other seeds away.
The smell is fruity, taste is fruity, the high is super powerful sativa type high, I made the bone head mistake of killing the clones because she was a 11 weeker, Doh. Defiantly worth a try if you're a sativa fan.

I was so happy with it I just picked up the Critical sensi star from herbies and got two more critical jack seeds for free, so yeah! I'm about to rock it. Got them germed already 5/5, put in napkin all popped in 24, transplant to rwool and all popped out of that the following day.

I can only drool over how that CSSH is going to turn out, but you should be alright with it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed with delicious seeds. The critical jack freebie from them was the best plant out of the order of 5 dutch passion power plant and 5 barneys farm pineapple chunks. I was pissed that I spent over a hundred dollars and the freebie blew the other seeds away.
> The smell is fruity, taste is fruity, the high is super powerful sativa type high, I made the bone head mistake of killing the clones because she was a 11 weeker, Doh. Defiantly worth a try if you're a sativa fan.
> 
> I was so happy with it I just picked up the Critical sensi star from herbies and got two more critical jack seeds for free, so yeah! I'm about to rock it. Got them germed already 5/5, put in napkin all popped in 24, transplant to rwool and all popped out of that the following day.
> ...


Yeah this was a freebie too, I actually used it for a weird little germination experiment that ended up working quite sweetly and just looked so radiant and happy I had to give her a NICE home. Reviews I've read have all been great, and I need me a good 'upper' high in my garden, by me it's couch-lock central right now lol...


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Jul 23, 2013)

just finished up cleaning out veg tent, spraying and wiping down tent, fan, light with mixture of bleach and water. I use Just Right extra soil, have heard it can be a little hot but I have never had a problem with it doing clones. I drenched the soil, checked ppm was around 500. Flushed it a few times got the run off down to around 200.Anyways to make a short story long, I started 5 Critical Kush, and 5 Bomb Cherry Bomb today. Will start a journal soon as the pop threw the soil. First run from seed.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 23, 2013)

the freebie critical kush I got from attitude few months ago was an amazing plant,large yield,super frosty plant,no hermies.good head stash.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 23, 2013)

i never ran that cross from delicious. & a i rarely rec+ strains for your lab.

but i have had many good pulls from strains in the delicious catalog.
they're connected to samsara , maybe WOS , and somebody else.

read that thread though... wow !
critical+ x SSH , nice & yum.

looks just like every cross i've ever run w/ critical+ as the mom.
nugs too. same type (ish). those dry shots are nice as hell.

u should post the link here.
so everyone can see for themselves.

me, i love being able to peep similarities in plants made from potent mom/dad stock that i've run , played with , and harvested from.

& the stuff u guys show too.

plant talk w/o pics = worthless imo


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

Trying to evade the Toke You Wish You'd Passed now will be futile! Even if I misread you shall be haunted if it sucks. Been a long time since I've done a good haunting. 

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/379256-critical-super-silver-haze.html

Looks delicious.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 23, 2013)

Og18 forever and always.


----------



## yesum (Jul 24, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> The Toke You'd Rather Have Passed


 ? you mean like that stevie wonder song, 'too high'?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 24, 2013)

Super critical sensi star from Delicious is dope. Its so good I gave a toke to a reggie smoker I know. He did a one hitter quiter. Lol SCSS. I still got her around. I grew Carmelo before. Was a low yield but potent. Still got one more bean for later. Saving the good beans till I can find a good male again. Getting tired of buying beans...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 24, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Og18 forever and always.
> 
> View attachment 2748149View attachment 2748155


I got one of these beans left. Only thing I found is og18 is bitch to clone. At least the one I got. Other than that its fire.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 24, 2013)

Got myself some colloidal for that same reason.

That and I want to mix some of the girls I'm runnin


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 24, 2013)

She definitely isn't the easiest too clone. Mines got very hollow stems. I've always just figured that's the reason


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> She definitely isn't the easiest too clone. Mines got very hollow stems. I've always just figured that's the reason


 Aha, so you get tons of embolism then, air bubbles blocking the path of the water. Had that same headache with the NYCD. Try cloning about an hour after fresh watering, and get a big bowl and fill with water and H2O2 at one ml per litre, get the branch off and the moment it's cut get it under water, do the rest of the trims while submerged. And be quick about plugging into the rockwool too. 
Really helps with those hollow stems.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 24, 2013)

Ive cloned with nearly 100% rate of success..She is just of of those hard to clone strains. Have a satori around that never gives me a problem rooting.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm with ya hgk420. I'm getting this stuff


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

my mendo dawgs have died off! think i got a bad pack, i had a bad feeling when they took 4 days to germ. i did the 10 freebies the same way and they are crushing the mendos. only freebies not to pop so far are the jawa and kandy kush, also the choc heaven and jack looks to be breaking ground now. only runt so far is one jack onesia. im pissed about the mendos, i got one alive. also the rest of my gage shit are males axcept one banana, go figure the only fem is named banana lol bright side, 6 females from cannaventure. hoping for a good cookie plant...


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 24, 2013)

lol u sir got hit with the backwards stick. u got al kinds of shit happening opposite lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

i know! i was surprised when i saw a fem before a nutbag on these GSCs lol


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 24, 2013)

gl with that i haven't seen any pics that were too impressing yet. but I've haven't seen many pics either. your kinda on the front end of this one.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

i try to be a pioneer and shit, make the mistakes so you dont have to!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 24, 2013)

Good news (for me), all 3 of my Cheeseberry's turned out female, along with one of the Cerberus!
The Cheeseberry's seem to be completely different pheno's too, so I've got'em short, medium, and tall.
I'm really hoping to find a keeper amongst these girls.
Also, just threw a cut of Chucky's Bride (that I found during my last run) into the tent as well, since I won't be using her as a mother.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 24, 2013)

I think that Jawa will do good. RD gear is nice. I like their concept as well. I got 5 of the freebies with my vale vale order July promo.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

mendos damped off it looks like...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

my new bulb in my new configuration. hoping to get nice yeilds here...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2013)

i thought i took pic of the freebies tray, guess not. be back with em


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2013)

damn. 
i just got rocked by damping off too.

lost one strawberry sour d , leaving 4.

& 3, maybe 4 by tomorrow, of "the white"... leaving one. 

big hit.

huge mega wtf? 

i cant understand how this happens during the spring/summer months all the time.

got a/c running in every room , no humidity dome on seedlings , coco not overwatered, cracked seeds had nice white tails, etc.

i just picked up 100 rapid rooters ...but went straight to cups of coco.
pissed off. totally.

good note. 
gooey showed.
& in a shot glass.

================> thanks bro !


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 25, 2013)

Had such fukin headaches with the Tahoe damping off too. Lost an entire pack to it. Good thing I only planted out the one too. Next round didn't look promising so they got H202 treatment real soon, little stakes and a fan. So I got my first ever wind-burned seedling too. 
Since then I've taken to pasteurising all the coco I use for germinating my bloody self. A few hours in the oven with constant stirring and re-moisturising with good ol H202 mix. I even got so pissed off I did some germination experiments straight into ebb-and-flow, tiny little wafered 'sandwich' of rockwool holding the bean on top of the Hydroton. Took more monitoring than I'd care to do again but worked a treat. Fattest little seedlings ever.

That sucks, Gud. Hope the gooey treats you better!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

my conditions practically the same, ac, dome on, germed nicely in the papertowel except for taking 4 days. wtf!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 25, 2013)

Just paid through my teeth for an unnamed clone. Mum apparently (bullshit story I could tell) came off bagseed. Bud tastes of grape bubblegum. Heavy smoke I'm having a hard time reading and typing lol. Wish I knew wtf it is but I'm going to grow me a whole pile. Honestly it feels like somebody opened a little panel on the back of my head and fresh air is circulating around my brain.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 25, 2013)

mmmm bagseed bud, what are you gonna name it if its official?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 25, 2013)

Any you guys ever try something from World of seed? Curious about the mazar x white rhino freebie from herbies. If their connected to delicious seed they should be good as well.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 25, 2013)

i ran the WOS afghan kush for two years.
bought a single bean to bump an order into a promo.

would you believe this seed gave me a big banger ?
it did.

i showed & grow'd her ...
... then a certain cannetics breeder 
asked me for the clone ...
... with some other stuff in a gudkarma care package.

would you believe this guy made seeds from the clone , for sure , 100%.

& no credit 
& a pack of "all those clones died" bullshit.

its good practice to grow cultivars.
original originals.

[video=youtube;yfP7qK0khuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfP7qK0khuQ[/video]
cream of the crop , serve a fiend out my sock


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> i ran the WOS afghan kush for two years.
> bought a single bean to bump an order into a promo.
> 
> would you believe this seed gave me a big banger ?
> ...




Jason goldwatch is on my illuminated ones watch list.

check this shit out!

[video=youtube;Q1lCVmu3xN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1lCVmu3xN8[/video]

filmed september 7th 2001

twin towers make a nice triangle behind him and the timing of the sun couldn't of been better.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

yo i think that versions got the towers edited out. hold up a min


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 25, 2013)

ya thats the MTV edited version up there. this has the scene in it. hmmm maybe not so fishy if the scene got banned then

http://www.2kmusic.com/en/webvideo/dilatedpeoples/JyET3P-3lsc/dilated-peoples-the-last-music-video-shot-at-the-twin-towers


----------



## calicat (Jul 26, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Any you guys ever try something from World of seed? Curious about the mazar x white rhino freebie from herbies. If their connected to delicious seed they should be good as well.


Solid company. Grew several strains from them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> i ran the WOS afghan kush for two years.
> bought a single bean to bump an order into a promo.
> 
> would you believe this seed gave me a big banger ?
> ...


nobody respects intellectual property any more these days. The day will come that breeders can patent their genetics. It shall be a war-zone...


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 26, 2013)

the day that comes we will have a lot more to concentrate on. that means the genome will have to be locked down good enough for it to hold up in court. that means we will be able to turn on and off alleles to our liking and tune bud to be whatever it is we want.

FRANKENBUD! i want it. CC catalog 2017! shits gonna turn into a monster and bite growers lol


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 26, 2013)

got a lil nug porn that i shot last night!

macro extension tubes finally came

Heres my baby - Holy grail kush 5 weeks.



heres some bay dream - never seen such massive trichs



these 2 are my boss hog close up. GREAT crystal coverage. bud structure isn't bad either!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2013)

I have decided to name my little clone "The Grapes Of Wrath cut". Missed my alarm this morning, first time in years I slept all night.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 26, 2013)

come baby sit for me hamish so i can sleep!


----------



## blissfest (Jul 26, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> damn.
> i just got rocked by damping off too.
> 
> lost one strawberry sour d , leaving 4.
> ...


I thought we agreed last year that putting seed in Coco was fuckin stupid, LOL!

Im doing root riot cubes now, grow them to a few leaves then in coco.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm using just sunshine 4 for my seedlings. i plant them after i get an inch or 2 of tail in paper towel but when i water i feel like I'm beating them up.... clone cubes probably would be a lot gentler huh?


----------



## blissfest (Jul 26, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I'm using just sunshine 4 for my seedlings. i plant them after i get an inch or 2 of tail in paper towel but when i water i feel like I'm beating them up.... clone cubes probably would be a lot gentler huh?


I have done a shitload of seed in Sunshine 4, it works.

But now I run coco so I like to start my seed in cubes, I take the cube and pull it apart in the middle but don't rip it all the way in half, put seed with tail in, close it up, stick it in tray, pour .3 EC bloom nutes on it, and bam have a seedling in hours.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 26, 2013)

whats .3 work out to in PPM?


----------



## blissfest (Jul 26, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> whats .3 work out to in PPM?


.5 meter would be 150 PPM

.7 meter would be 210 PPM


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 26, 2013)

right on thanks

i don't know if my combo meter does EC or not. probably does.

i find myself staying at 350 and below until i can actually call them plants


----------



## blissfest (Jul 26, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> right on thanks
> 
> i don't know if my combo meter does EC or not. probably does.
> 
> i find myself staying at 350 and below until i can actually call them plants


I use RO water so whatever EC I give them its the real deal.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2013)

ec = electrical conductivity
ppm = parts per million

to get ppm you first need ec... the meter does the math & measuring & conversions (depending on .5 or .7).

one is used like standard.
one is used like meteric.

when u talk w/ euro growers , or universal type talk , ec is what they use.

you can google "ec vs ppm" real easy.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2013)

blissfest said:


> I thought we agreed last year that putting seed in Coco was fuckin stupid, LOL!
> 
> Im doing root riot cubes now, grow them to a few leaves then in coco.


when did we do this?

odd, i dont remember reading that.
but , loosing a few seedlings, i did figure it out fast plenty enough 

used to just hit the home store , grab seedling & cactus mix , combine them , & put in cups.

return to the basics.

with all the rockwool i got here never even think to bust seeds in cubes.
the riots i like for their natural construction from peat.

i like those peat pucks too.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 26, 2013)

i rock an RO system too. i probably need a new membrane and filters tho my water is comin out at 190 lol


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jul 26, 2013)

In flower- Bodhi: Superstitious, Blueberry Hill, Mother's Milk, Good Medicine. GDP Purple Dream and Dinafem OG are also in that room. 1/2 of my seeds were started in coco bty.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 26, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> when did we do this?
> 
> odd, i dont remember reading that.
> but , loosing a few seedlings, i did figure it out fast plenty enough
> ...


I mix up some light warrior mix,ro water and kick start seedling nute tray and dome, heat mat w/temp controller to bring up beans.99% germ rate if seeds are good.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2013)

i might grab a bag of e.worm castings & some small bag of a not to hot dirt to mix with my coco.
keep around for seedlings. 

however the last time i bought dirt (home store) it had red mites in it.
gnats too. & i hate bugs.

no matter. bliss got good grow skills. 

while i only have this issue spring/summer. which is fucking retarded.
little riot type cubes gonna work better for my lab to transplants to coco/rockwool , WAY.

my inoculation is simple. 
its the same thing i use for rockwool transplants & early flower (but adding grow, micro).

little dynagro KLN & foxfarm tiger juice organic bloom (? something like that  nute for the microbes.

i keep the roots excel (i use atami version) for clones & new cuts.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2013)

i wanna kick myself for trading away 15 of those uk cheesehead "the white s1".

swear.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Jul 26, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> just finished up cleaning out veg tent, spraying and wiping down tent, fan, light with mixture of bleach and water. I use Just Right extra soil, have heard it can be a little hot but I have never had a problem with it doing clones. I drenched the soil, checked ppm was around 500. Flushed it a few times got the run off down to around 200.Anyways to make a short story long, I started 5 Critical Kush, and 5 Bomb Cherry Bomb today. Will start a journal soon as the pop threw the soil. First run from seed.


Just a quick update. Woke up this morning to 5 of 5 Critical Kush popping the soil. 3 of the 5 Cherry Bomb have broke ground.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 26, 2013)

I done critical kush wen they were freebies at attitude as a new strain, did well on that 1 plant 75 dry grams 3 gal. pot. also done the violator kush at the same time and found that the violator kush was the frostiest plants I growed of 13 yrs with decent yield, no hermies on either.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello strangers. Choco rain and BB about to flower. DR GT Bubba OG and Sannies Extrema about to harvest.If I take a gogi OG male and female and make beans is it a S1 or F1?Been grow/smoking organic/soil homegrown for sometime now. Disp opened up so I went and bought their two "strongest" herbs. They had no sativa so I got BB kush and AK47. They had no special flavor or taste and they gave me a headache with the buzz. The BB was potent.Is that because it was probably hydro? If so My MM kicks butt bigtime especially after a nice cure.Choco Rain rules but that gogi is right there with it


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 26, 2013)

Whats up RaidermanI follow the team every day over at Inside the Oakland Raidershttp://www.ibabuzz.com/oaklandraiders/2013/07/26/notes-quotes-and-observations-from-camp-day-1/


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 26, 2013)

Whats up GKHow goes the battle?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 26, 2013)

boneheadbob said:


> Whats up RaidermanI follow the team every day over at Inside the Oakland Raidershttp://www.ibabuzz.com/oaklandraiders/2013/07/26/notes-quotes-and-observations-from-camp-day-1/


just started a new grow.i hope they do well this year..riu loading slow tonight.


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 26, 2013)

Going currently are 1 white widow x ak47, 1 white widow x Himalayan gold, 1 blueberry cheese, 2 barneys farm lsd, 2 world of seeds wild thailand, 1 white widow and 3 sweet seeds red poison auto.They must be doing maintenance or something, I've tried connecting to RIU on IE9, Firefox and now Chrome, it's barely working on any of them and no pictures or avatars will load.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2013)

i cracked some sannies. new blue diesel.
when in dire crack straights go w/ what u know 

lost my fucking phone today smoking a hash laced joint of the one finger sized variety.
day off type shit with a chef friend i know. stoners come in all types. i might pick up a side gig. for extra $.
romulan x chocolate chunk w/ spacedawg bluchem hash
what phone? big city? ah fuggedaboutit. 
& homie was fried like an egg.

bought a lefty side car bubbler.
to use right handed.
swear. lol !


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 27, 2013)

i found a pic of your true identity Gudkarma!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2013)

what the best (or your fav) personal vape?

discrete , black , recharable , portable , small(er) , functional , reliable , will last , etc.

im digging the palm 2.0 , vapir No2 , & the pax,

im trying to stay under $100. 
but i hear the pax is a buy it once type unit.

i need.
new back pack.
pocket equip with a
walking to the train.
or the post office 
liftoff device.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 27, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glass-Globe-Portable-Electronic-vaporizer-for-wax-and-concentrates/261194042771?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=016&category=1277&cmd=ViewItem

i got this exact same one but its called the edison. this thing is awesome i spent $60 on mine and id gladly do it again. can't do herb in it tho. i blast full melt bubble and shatter mostly and it hits as hard if not harder then my dab pipe


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2013)

okay. little more.
for smoking weed & hash.
2nd gig gonna keep me away from the jars.

so i want to take some weed with me.
i like the idea of a full charge & filled chamber.
perfect for late night city shadow walking.

& my bubble , like my sweet sweet loving, is totally full melt.
who am i? , the girlz dem lover.

i think the dragon flight & magic flight look to much like a bowl.
think walking down the street. 

that globe looks like your blowing a tesla coil.

what do you think of the palm 2.0?

[video=youtube;z-qaDwxgQVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-qaDwxgQVE[/video]
ebay $65 shipped.

fuck the flavor tips.
gay.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2013)

i like the davinci too.

[video=youtube;19WT-jTfWx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19WT-jTfWx4[/video]


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 27, 2013)

that palm looks tight


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2013)

they're priced nice too.
easy to clean.

i like both models : http://www.palmvaporizer.com/


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 27, 2013)

Gettting one of them palms. Damn that's ssssssiiiick.


----------



## Belle of Buds (Jul 27, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> what the best (or your fav) personal vape?
> 
> discrete , black , recharable , portable , small(er) , functional , reliable , will last , etc.
> 
> ...



I love my little Launchbox. Portable, powerful, and I can even smoke on the back of the motorcycle while hubby pays attention to the road.


----------



## ink the world (Jul 27, 2013)

In the stable:

Gage green banana puff
Mtg orange Creamsicle
DNA headband
HSO sour diesel
Louis Xiii OG
Santa Cruz blue dream
GDP
GDP x Sour Grape
Old cut of SLH
Plushberry x AK
Strawberry diesel x GSC 
C99


----------



## Redeye Bri (Jul 27, 2013)

The Pax is worth the money. It is Badass! It is an iPod for people like us. Cheers.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2013)

slept on it.

got the palm 1.0 for $40 shipped.
comes with extra screen, extra glass tube, charger, batteries.

little bigger than the 2.0.
but i like the glass feature & has a lid to keep herbals contained & its small enough for the pocket.

ive seen a bunch of "rip off of magic flight" but i dont care.


----------



## calicat (Jul 27, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> i like the davinci too.
> 
> [video=youtube;19WT-jTfWx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19WT-jTfWx4[/video]


Never got into vapes too much tried them have a cheap unit. Always been a blunt, bong, or bubbler kind of cat.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2013)

calicat said:


> Never got into vapes too much tried them have a cheap unit. Always been a blunt, bong, or bubbler kind of cat.


 yeah I like doin my catnip strait out green also,,looks cool tho btw.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2013)

dropped a few ultra con (la con x mk ultra) in a glass to go w/ the blue diesel (blezel).

picked up a few king size packs of raw papers.
loving them.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 27, 2013)

raws r the shit


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2013)

seedlings>>> lemon diesel x gs bx2 ~ mendo queen x gsog II ~ Antidote kush ~ fire alien kush x (plat.bubba x og) ~ cherry puff f2>>get ready for winter.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 27, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> okay. little more.
> for smoking weed & hash.
> 2nd gig gonna keep me away from the jars.
> 
> ...


This thing is awesome. It just looks like an asthma inhaler. People won't even know your vaping. Nice heads up, Gudkarma.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 27, 2013)

Random Bud Porn!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 27, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah this was a freebie too, I actually used it for a weird little germination experiment that ended up working quite sweetly and just looked so radiant and happy I had to give her a NICE home. Reviews I've read have all been great, and I need me a good 'upper' high in my garden, by me it's couch-lock central right now lol...


I found this post of the cssh is case you haven't scoped it yet.
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/379256-critical-super-silver-haze.html

I finished reading the post and looks like everyone found it long before I did. Day late and a dollar short. You can tell who's in the loop.LOL


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2013)

ive done reg ssh fems took 2 to 3 stakes ea to hold them up,great yields and stone.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 28, 2013)

raiderman said:


> ive done reg ssh fems took 2 to 3 stakes ea to hold them up,great yields and stone.


...It's starting to look like one of those freebies that is nicer than what I actually ordered LOL. So it's two packs of Tahoe versus a single freebie seed... let's see what happens.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm going to start my own seed company. Just so I can cross out Mobey Dick to Cheese. I can see it now, a global craze. Everybody will be running DickCheese. Everybody will be talking about the smell of DickCheese. "hey man, what's that smell?' 'oh I have some DickCheese in my pocket'. 'I can still smell that DickCheese on my hands' 'Hey man, you got DickCheese?'


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm running 8 strains a the moment: dj short Flo, reserve privada og kush, DNA cannalope kush, WOS Space, Mosca C99, MNS critical mass, kaliman cheese, kaliman rockstars cheese,


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Jul 28, 2013)

quick update.. 100% germinated. blue solo cups are Critical Kush. Red cups are Bomb Cherry Bomb.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2013)

that weed, so good , & she had a wee little crumb of dickcheese on her lip from my "electric blunt".
buuuuzzzzap. what? who said that?

afghan kush :


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2013)

really like to see some pics of those obscure(ish) WOS strains.

show & grow the "space" , please.

*

@ genuity 

...always with the flyest gear.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Jul 28, 2013)

My jug of nugs. and my Grand Daddy day 8 of 12/12


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

ns jug....


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Raider, they keep getting a little better each run. Those nugs are a Jacky White. Cloned from a mother that I have managed to keep for 2 years in a 3 gallon smart pot, and she is still looking good.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

sounds great and smart.i'm using smart pots myself,good choice.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2013)

choc chunky romulan , best weed in my stash.

strictly nug speaking : taste , potency , density , duration of stone , intensity 
AAA+ top shelf.

got 20 beans left easy.
germ rates were low , i felt they may have been too fresh.
and not dougie fresh , but not dry enough.

i hope wheezer continues this line.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 29, 2013)

new seedlings : blue d (sannie) , youwantthis (gooey) , ultracon (wheezer) , SAD (sweet seeds) ,


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 29, 2013)

fast as hell delivery , caught mail lady shoving it in my box. we city living & vape in da mailbox?

as far as size & shape ... i like it.


----------



## Clankie (Jul 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> sounds great and smart.i'm using smart pots myself,good choice.


smart pots + coco w/ perl or growstones + drip = monster plants.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 29, 2013)

^ thats where im headed !

3 gal grow bags , coco + rockwool crutons , drip 

in a 4x4 and 4x2 under 1400w

& only from fem seeds.
though my first run is choc chunky romulan from clones.
im in the veg stage now 
got seeds going
got mannys
got pumps
got tables
got lights
got rez

need emitters. & tubes from manny. 
with emitters, i just want something simple.

im wondering if i should grab that hole puncher tool?

the other half my lab gonna stay dro' in either all this hydroton i have... or maybe just keep rocking the crutons in containers on ebb.


----------



## Clankie (Jul 29, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> ^ thats where im headed !
> 
> 3 gal grow bags , coco + rockwool crutons , drip
> 
> ...


i like the hole punchers, they are cheap and precise, but you can totally use a leather punch or pair of scissors or whatever. as far as emitters go, i love these drippers that are shaped like a little basket on a stake and the tube goes into the top, it really gives good aeration, but the flow is super fast so i run mine for one minute when the lights go on and one minute 8 hrs later. the ones i have on a captive system i run for ten minutes every eight hours. 

i really qant to try some gooey gear, have you finished any of his stuff before?


----------



## Clankie (Jul 29, 2013)

monster plants.
the ten or so frontmost colas are one skunk91 from bodhi seeds. i anticipate decent yields.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 29, 2013)

5gal smart pots with coco/perlite, 1/2" Black Holes drippers, house and garden nutes.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 29, 2013)

im so excited!
my first dro grow was rw slabs & emitters.
but it was a kit & that was years & years ago.

i want once a day type emitter. but i like your schedule. 
when i settle on a few types , i'll post up for opinions.

no, havent run gooey before.
but got 6 seedlings in root riots.


----------



## SmokyMcPot703 (Jul 29, 2013)

Female seeds GrapeFruit
DNA SharksBreath
Dinafem Blue Widow*
Dinafem Auto Crit Plus*
G13Labs Gigabud*
Dutch Passion The Ultimate 
*freebies
All of those are still seedlings but I've had 100% germ/ sprout rate, only one to three of each seed

Abusive OG is outdoors started force flower last night, its hearty plant unlike the Alien OG which is a bit of a bitch for lack of better word

Got a pack of Bodhi' s Mother's Milk, and two autos; Auto Seeds trans Siberian and a auto blue cheese from somewhere else


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 29, 2013)

I made a super easy drip/nft style system just one water pump some 1/2 tubing and an elbow and stop for end of the hose. Used a soldering iron to burn holes for small diameter plastic tubing(got precut pieces with angle cut ends. The hole punch would be a good investment. System works great, I just used rw and those orange hydrostones. super easy and gives a good flush. I just used rockwool slab trays for trays because they were $30 for the two, 2 x4 tables were $65 and big and bulky. RW trays are easy to move around and fit in tight spots.

How's that new vape smoke? Able to pull a good rip? 
I had a cheap china made box with a whip that didn't really vaporize the bud as much as it heated the bud without butane. Man I could pull bong style hits out of it, and once I started using it I couldn't smoke a bowl with a lighter without tasting butane, which is horrible. I smoke with the damn thing so much I hardly turned it off when at home. The piece o' shit stopped working after two or three months. Been wanting a new vap, but I want those kind of bong rips I got with the Cheap whip vap.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 29, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> damn.
> i just got rocked by damping off too.
> 
> lost one strawberry sour d , leaving 4.
> ...


Humidity my dudes. Pot isn't the only thing I grow. Try not use the clear plastic cover that goes over the tray if you use one during spring/summer. Its humid as it is during this time. I use a eye dropper to moistened the area where the bean is. Not to wet not to dry. Its a little tedious but always works for me. Heck I even got cracked dry looking seeds to even germ if it means anything.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

I like using a tray w/ 10 inch dome ,heat mat w/temp controller to set the temp usually 80F to use on seeds and clones.so far 30 0f 34 blueberry beans up 3 days,one has 2 stems coming out of it,lol.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 30, 2013)

I only use domes during the winter fall when it gets a bit chilly. Other than that I don't use em much. I Always get 100% germ ratios. I tried using them pellets before but the stay to soggy under a dome. At least for me.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

I use light warrior and technaflora kick start seedling and clone nute and ,ro water seems to do the trick.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 30, 2013)

Meh... I just use good soil. I even germed with no ill effect in fox farm ocean forest. But I don't even buy that no more. Probably never either considering Monsanto bought the company. Fuck GM and Monsanto. Wally world has a soil for under 2 bucks that is pretty earthy and rich. I just add nutes to compensate for anything this brand is lacking. I'll take a pic of the brand I'm using now and post tomorrow. Its too dark outside now.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 30, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Meh... I just use good soil. I even germed with no ill effect in fox farm ocean forest. But I don't even buy that no more. Probably never either considering Monsanto bought the company. Fuck GM and Monsanto. Wally world has a soil for under 2 bucks that is pretty earthy and rich. I just add nutes to compensate for anything this brand is lacking. I'll take a pic of the brand I'm using now and post tomorrow. Its too dark outside now.


 Every time I get angry, I channel that anger... Towards Monsanto. FUCKERS. What absolute horrible disgusting fuckers. They make me feel ill. What they have done to land where I am at is DISGUSTING. Round-up ready crops and round-up and all the other GM crap. Their chemicals were used to defoliate cannabis patches in South Africa, causing many subsistence farmers to lose an entire year's worth of money and food, only to find that even the NEXT year nothing would grow. Don't get me started on them.

Good news is they're being banned out of many European countries already. Ireland, Belgium, France, and a lot of others have given them the finger. BANNED their products and any business with the company. Take THAT.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 30, 2013)

I use a full temp controlled clone box. Not as humid as a dome, I mean domes are like SAUNAS. Root-zone permanently heated, two little high-speed brushless fans in line with the CFL to suck out heat, heat controller keeping it all to within .3 degrees of 77F.

I can seriously recommend building one to anybody. They kick ASS. All credit to Al B. Fuct for this one.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Every time I get angry, I channel that anger... Towards Monsanto. FUCKERS. What absolute horrible disgusting fuckers. They make me feel ill. What they have done to land where I am at is DISGUSTING. Round-up ready crops and round-up and all the other GM crap. Their chemicals were used to defoliate cannabis patches in South Africa, causing many subsistence farmers to lose an entire year's worth of money and food, only to find that even the NEXT year nothing would grow. Don't get me started on them.
> 
> Good news is they're being banned out of many European countries already. Ireland, Belgium, France, and a lot of others have given them the finger. BANNED their products and any business with the company. Take THAT.


Every time i get angry i put on some tunes. (if i channeled it at monsanto id make E.L.F. look like salvation army)

[video=youtube;bdpoWcma4HE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdpoWcma4HE[/video]

I just found this guy this morning bumping some Blue king brown. Im digging it. kinda got an israel kamakawiwo'ole vibe too him. (R.i.P. bruddah!) very relaxing. then Blue king brown hits ya with some of her magic. you can't go wrong.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 30, 2013)

awhww engrish transration yeahh vely nice rah!


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 30, 2013)

il add a background to the english translation. its an image of white text with an alpha channel so you can't see it on a white background. second.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 30, 2013)

zoomed in a touch for anyone with bad eyes too sorry bout the blur!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 30, 2013)

I hope to get that bean that does this >>> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_h5mVxlw_M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 30, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Every time i get angry i put on some tunes. (if i channeled it at monsanto id make E.L.F. look like salvation army)
> 
> 
> I just found this guy this morning bumping some Blue king brown. Im digging it. kinda got an israel kamakawiwo'ole vibe too him. (R.i.P. bruddah!) very relaxing. then Blue king brown hits ya with some of her magic. you can't go wrong.


Nothing puts me in a good vibe better than this bit of pure fucking EPICNESS right here:

[video=youtube;YToSK-CO0S8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YToSK-CO0S8[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 30, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How's that new vape smoke? Able to pull a good rip? .


i played with it but havent let the batteries fully charge.

jury is still out.
few days more will tell whats what.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 30, 2013)

Finally, my biggest LVBK mom ready to donate her first pass of clones, with the rest short on her heels. Time to see if it really is the frost-monster it's made out to be


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 30, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Meh... I just use good soil. I even germed with no ill effect in fox farm ocean forest. But I don't even buy that no more. Probably never either considering Monsanto bought the company. Fuck GM and Monsanto. Wally world has a soil for under 2 bucks that is pretty earthy and rich. I just add nutes to compensate for anything this brand is lacking. I'll take a pic of the brand I'm using now and post tomorrow. Its too dark outside now.


Hey chronic, I figure that if monsanto bought Fox Farm, they probably owns the company that Walmart gets its dirt as well. corporations do this sort of thing and they do not label the bag Monsanto so it is hard to tell sometimes. Walmart is just as corrupt as Monsanto and Walmart causes tons of environmental disruption. Have you tried to find a local source of quality soil/composts. I do not mean to offend, it is just I'm no fan of Walmart.

PS thanx for the heads up on Ffarm, I don't use their stuff but I had liked the ocean forest when I was doing it dirty. I hope they don't own General Hydro. I'd be pissed. Shit gets her done in a DIY aero6 setup.

PSS, how much love you gotta spread before you can spread some more rep+, a lot of you got some coming:Raider,Gudkarma,Mad hamish, I'll get you when I can. Cheers.

Last edit: No Scotts aka monsanto did not buy Fox Farm fertilizer co. Nothing about it but some threads with no supporting proof. Cheers.


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2013)

id like to see info on this "BIG M" buying fox farm...


----------



## kaloconnection (Jul 30, 2013)

genuity said:


> id like to see info on this "BIG M" buying fox farm...


It's not true, just a rumor that started a year or two ago.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 30, 2013)

genuity said:


> id like to see info on this "BIG M" buying fox farm...


def.

me too.

i switched to buying much of my stuff here : www.kelp4less.com
but i couldnt tell u the product makers.
could just email them.

however , i use ff organic tiger bloom , beastie blooms , cha ching.

id never stop using ff tiger jizz unless i found a suitable replacement.

i use stuff from everybody.
getting ready to grab AN 3 part jungle juice micro in a gallon.
shit is cheap , mad potent , and complete micro goodness.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bud swel brother


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 30, 2013)

o wait ya. tiger bloom isn't organic. i thought you mean big bloom.

epsom salts and age old organics bloom would make a good replacement for tiger bloom tho. that shit rocks i used it forever, i just had a hard time getting stuff really clean and smooth with it.


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> def.
> 
> me too.
> 
> ...


I wit ya gud,i have not ran any AN,hell the shop around me,is droping AN,or AN is dropping them..one of the two.fox farm is a stay in my garden,with xtreme tea<<<makes mass roots,DWC,F & D,SOILLESS MIX.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

same here,i use,grow big,tiger bloom,open sesame,beastie bloomz,ching ching and advance nute bud candy,,and kick start by technaflora for cuttings and seeds.


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2013)

scotts's published a statement few months back,about being interested in buying small soil & fert companies,that sell to hydro stores,and independently owned garden centers..fox farm became a target,as soon as the article came out...they do not plan on selling to any of them,at all.


----------



## HankDank (Jul 30, 2013)

running a Blue Lemon Thai freebie from CH9 under a 135w UFO and so far, very impressed. I'd recommend popping one of these beans for yourself if you have one or can get one


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 30, 2013)

hard to put the fox farm down once you tried it! i like the combo of the FF base with few AN additives tho... super soil is the best so far imo... 

anyone have any advice running ez cloner? maybe i havent waited long enough lol its like 5 days now and nothing lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah not sure why they call them ez cloners, I quite using them in favor for just plain rockwool and tap water. Doesn't get much easier than that. 

I typically do not lose any clones and get roots in 7-10 days,. No gels, no dome, only a heating pad in the colder months. Easy peezy jazpenzy. 

But in all seriousness check the temp of water if over 78*F try to get water cooler, the waterpump will heat up reservoir above the room's temperature. Also use plain water till they start rooting, don't use products like olivia's it is a waste of money. Just use tap water or if R/O water add maybe enough fertie to take it to like a 100ppm or less just enough to put salts in the water. Once the roots form bumb nutes to 1/4 strength. Hope that helps.
I had an ezcloner worked awesome when I first got it, then came summer. Did not have internet back then to check(AOL days I just didnt have a computer) but through trail and error I found it was the heat that caused the most problems. Slime and root rot were the main offenders, but once water temp got back in check she ran awesome again. Cheers and good luck.

Sorry I forgot to add, typically roots still take 4-7 days in an ez cloner or spray bucket. I've never seen them faster than 4-5 days, mostly a weeks time. Couple more days.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 30, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I use a full temp controlled clone box. Not as humid as a dome, I mean domes are like SAUNAS. Root-zone permanently heated, two little high-speed brushless fans in line with the CFL to suck out heat, heat controller keeping it all to within .3 degrees of 77F.
> 
> I can seriously recommend building one to anybody. They kick ASS. All credit to Al B. Fuct for this one.


I do this with double ply card board, and write socks and underwear on the outside. I try to make it real stealthy.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 30, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> hard to put the fox farm down once you tried it! i like the combo of the FF base with few AN additives tho... super soil is the best so far imo...
> 
> anyone have any advice running ez cloner? maybe i havent waited long enough lol its like 5 days now and nothing lol


I agree just a shame that Monsanto took the company. I'd rather boycott them and make subcools mix. Besides its better and cheaper that way. Well if ya look around for the goodies..

As for the EZ I have one. Use a aquarium chiller or add frozen water bottles to the res. I agree the submersible pump makes the water a tad warm. A dome for the clones speed it up massively. Patience the roots will show. Hope you trimmed the leafs. Make sure the cuts have a 3-4 in stem.

And you might wanna fold some towels and use a old pillow to place it on. That bitch hums. I got the smallest unit. The clear showcase one. Spray painted the outside black then a second coat of white. Scored it for bout $120 with s&h.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;i03UgtIWFgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=i03UgtIWFgc[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 30, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I agree just a shame that Monsanto took the company. I'd rather boycott them and make subcools mix. Besides its better and cheaper that way. Well if ya look around for the goodies..


This is NOT TRUE, Fox Farm has not been acquired by Scott/Mansanto......
It's just a RUMOR, HERE is a prior conversation.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 30, 2013)

i hate when shit keeps getting perpetuated...


----------



## HankDank (Jul 31, 2013)

speaking of nutes, has anyone here ran with the blue planet line? About to try it out, the owner has 100% money back guarantee if I don't feel they are the best nutrients i've ever used and on top of that he even was bold enough to say once i used them I would without a doubt be a customer for life..


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 31, 2013)

^ nope never have.

but i am very excited to be running gooey breeder's "you want this".

good percentage of purp phenos , all very potent.
he's on breedbay if you want to peep his flow.

i was reading through his posts.
& then google imaged the strain.

happy happy
joy joy


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 31, 2013)

im giving the palm 1.0 a thumbs up.
since i have no portable basis for comparison , id give it a 7 on a 1 to 10.


the batteries will not take a full charge , and the ebay seller is very pro sending me new rechargables as i type.
still ive been able to have a solid sesh last night & this morning & tonight again.
the shit batteries i just keep on charge.

basically, i like the unit in all respects.

some things to consider about the 1.0 :

a) trench holds about 5 good/solid pulls ...could be bigger

small rice grain size piece of hash w/ herb solves ALL issues 

b) area under lid allows herb to shift around , you can just tap the unit to redirect herb , or lift lid & finger push it (think about pocket carrying) ...this i find annoying walking to the train.

b1) when you pull the palm 1.0 from your pocket the herb will need to be directed toward the trench ...this im not keen on at night its like you need to keep the thing level while walking... ah wtf?

when i use the thing at home.
love it. 100% love it.

for carrying in my pocket at night , gonna look into the 2.0 palm or the magic flight box (dragon flight rip off too).

dont feel i lost a penny.
this gonna go to my girl to use at home ... and imma upgrade.

magic flight + this unit = $105 total for two portable vapes

surely, i'll grab a magic flight on rep alone.

rec+ means alot to me.
belle here & my brother (family) love theirs.

if anything i'll get some hella smoochies for the palm , cause she been asking me about my purchase 

@$40 w/ killer customer service new in a box

win
win


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jul 31, 2013)

If the soil you buy from wal-mart for $2- a bag is Hyponex or EarthGro then it's Monsanto....

While FoxFarm is NOT owned by Monsanto...

For germing seeds I soak in tap water with a little H2O2 for ~12 hrs then into CoCo no dome (unless its super dry, but it usually isn't) kept damp. (I use the H2O2 water that the seed soaked in for the first watering to keep the environment sterile)..
Once the 3rd set of true leaves shows I start with ThriveAlive B1 and AquaShield for first watering and just ThriveAlive B1 until week 3....
I use a mixture of GH Bloom, GH FloraMicro, ThriveAlive B1, Silica Blast, and CalMg+ from week 3(veg) until final flush.... (I stop the ThriveAlive B1 4-5 weeks into 12/12)
And use AquaShield, Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz, ChaChing, and Neem Oil when needed...

I've only been using this setup for 2 cycles but its the best ive used yet... Never have any problems and the plants love it....
They are in CoCoerlite:Vermiculite in 2:2:1 ratio and in "self-watering pots".. I saw them at a dollar store and bought em up..LoL
And I only use tap water, I think the Ph buffers in the tap water really make things easier because I never have to adjust the Ph its ALWAYS around 6.0...

I use the rest of the FF line (grow/tiger bloom/kangaroots/etc..) on my grapes and tomatoes.. I have a record grape harvest this year so they seem to like it...

I have a Magic Flight Launch Box and the only negative thing i have to say about it is the battery life sucks...
But I have 4 batteries and make sure that at least 2 are always charged so its not a big deal... It really is a cool little vape... Also I got the 3ft whip so I can have the MFLBox sittin on the desk or in my lap and i control the temp by airflow making for some nice Hits...


My Gigantic closet...lol

(theres a fan blowing out of frame thats turning the leaves, they aren't curled up..)

\/ FireStarter 14 days into 12/12....



And some of my Peyote just for fun...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 31, 2013)

HankDank said:


> speaking of nutes, has anyone here ran with the blue planet line? About to try it out, the owner has 100% money back guarantee if I don't feel they are the best nutrients i've ever used and on top of that he even was bold enough to say once i used them I would without a doubt be a customer for life..


Read nothing but praise for this line.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 31, 2013)

I guess I heard wrong bout Fox farm. So gonna use it now.  I just don't wanna support Monsanto or GM in any way what so ever.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 31, 2013)

Finally y'all got a job offer and start the 6th.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 31, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> im giving the palm 1.0 a thumbs up.
> since i have no portable basis for comparison , id give it a 7 on a 1 to 10.
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think bout blue rhino dube vape??


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 31, 2013)

its terrible chronic. i got green dube and it lasted a day


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 31, 2013)

Fuck I need a one that fits my budget. Any suggestions for one under a hundred??


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 31, 2013)

ebay ^
amazon ^

reputable seller & get the best quality while sticking to your price range !!!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah lol that's my plan Gud. My hommie taught me " The way of the Jew". Lol I like the palm 2.0 looks sweet. But I'm more in the market for a pen vape that can be used with bud, hash and oil.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 31, 2013)

looks like ill be running sincitys strawberry bubba x bluepower. hell yea! my kandy kush and jawa freebies dont look so good...


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 31, 2013)

do you wanna burn herb or just wax? cause if just wax i found the best one ever. just google "Globe vaporizer" theres about 25 names for the same vape from china. best hash pen I've ever owned by a long shot. would probably be absolute shit for herb tho.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2013)

i just checked my early veg , clone , seedling closet... the white s1 , done , no mo'

one very super stout stawrbry sour d left. whew!

& everythng else i put into root riots looking great... im so stoked on this crack.

gooey
sannie
e$ko
b-man
wheezer
devils harvest

wtf could be better.
other than your own crack fantasy !

word up
tell me whats the word...

[video=youtube;VtYQvlCcuns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtYQvlCcuns[/video]


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 1, 2013)

got some bruce banner #3's in water. Crossin my fingers!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 1, 2013)

you start right in the riot rooters or paper towel?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 1, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> looks like ill be running sincitys strawberry bubba x bluepower. hell yea! my kandy kush and jawa freebies dont look so good...


Damn that sucks. I was hoping to see that Jawa. I got a free five pack on a promo. Not running them yet. Til I get my new pad. Beans can be a pain sometimes. Just keep giving em love I'm sure they'll pull through.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 1, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> you start right in the riot rooters or paper towel?


Paper towel til I get a nice tap root.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 1, 2013)

Yo Gud I like the new SIG!! Good book eh!?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 1, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> do you wanna burn herb or just wax? cause if just wax i found the best one ever. just google "Globe vaporizer" theres about 25 names for the same vape from china. best hash pen I've ever owned by a long shot. would probably be absolute shit for herb tho.


I need a versatility. It will be my first vape I buy. Buying one on my next check and some Esco beans to show my support. Got some from a good friend if it where not for him. I'd have a real bad season outdoor.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 1, 2013)

i just read ur post that said u wanted it for both lol I'm retarded. Herb pens are pretty fail. for herb id say you want a bigger chamber like the one gud has look for that.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 1, 2013)

dont bother with herb in vap pens, oil lasts longer then the battery every time, i dont own one but friends let me know.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 1, 2013)

book is an all time classic and an anytime open to any page read.i got the translation of tzus book and his grandson or nephews book combined. check it out if you dont own it, cant remember the name of the 2nd book included but ill post it soon


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2013)

cool.
cool.

the vape pens imo are for concentrates , though you could pull herb through one.
its the chamber design thats a drawback like hgk420 notes.

specifically i want one that burns flowers. and hash.
flowers first. 

*

yes i crack in paper towels.

this round i put a few drops of h202 in the water.

soon as i see cracks & a few tails , i do as blissfest suggests, cut the riot top down the center 1/2 inch with a sharp knife , and inert seed tap (or crack side) down.
pinch them back together & viola few days later = seedling

right now i have a very very very successful summer time crack !
im watching my childrens close.
so far so good.

*

yes bro sun tzu is a genius. a philosopher. & obviously a kick ass warrior/general.

im so stoked to read the art of war. its a classic. but i never thought to pick it up.
now i see that alot of what he talks about applies to living a good, just, and thoughtful life.

his message is timeless.
his strategies are devious.

cant imagine what it was like to make war w/ dude.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2013)

respectful, dont worry about buying beans with a first check.
& dont support anybody w/o taking care of you first.
_this i learned for you playing on the canna-web._

these (quality) seed makers got plenty of support.
the beans will always be there for you if u know how to find them. cuts too.

i see personal vapes (magic flight , puff it , dragon lite , palm) for flower (and concentrate) burning under $50.

grab one.
i feel strongly in favor of vaping.

less odor , no lighter , no butane , small , portable , etc.

i have come upon people with mad vapes that still use their magic flight years later.

plus they have bong (whip) attachment for it 

all i want now is two glass bongs : dirty rico shower head type & something beaker style classic on some heavy weight glass.
they gonna have to wait ^
but on the grab for the head list.

rather have extra ballasts & fans though.
no lie.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;xHeS9-CqSxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHeS9-CqSxk[/video]


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've always wondered why we don't build bongs out of helicopter glass. a 1 foot bong would probably cost $500 min for the most plane jane thing ever but you would litterly be able to throw it off the wall without issue.

id almost be willing to bet the one in that video is a grade of helo glass


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

I dig my bongs as industrial grade tools for daily stone-age. plain-ass looks are fine long as it can handle a day of being hauled from bedroom to studio to patio to mate's house to lounge to bedroom.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 1, 2013)

I had a graffix plastic bong in high school that went everywhere with me. People would always laugh about it, but hell I used to keep a cooler iced down with beer in the trunk as well. Good times man, good times.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 1, 2013)

lol just 10 years ago you'd catch me doing the same thing. not now a days. its why so many kids are dying in accidents or ODing or shooting up shit or just going nuts. they are just plain scared to go vent the little ways. it gets all pent up and they explode!


----------



## Redeye Bri (Aug 1, 2013)

^^^ hahaha. Good stuff


----------



## Redeye Bri (Aug 1, 2013)

oops, that was meant as a response to thenotsoesoteric's post.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 1, 2013)

look what I found. Runs 300 equivalent actual watts is 68.. Dope for flower cfl or mother room add 4200 lumens. I only used it once for lil too. Designing a vert grow gonna use this with my 400hps. Just trying to think of the cheapest possible air exchange and cooling. Bud for pennies.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 1, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> [video=youtube;xHeS9-CqSxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHeS9-CqSxk[/video]


That's sick I could be using my bong. Omg a zombie no worries bash that bitch with me bong!!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 1, 2013)

TGIF...[video=youtube;5_MC4ul7tXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=5_MC4ul7tXU[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> View attachment 2759504View attachment 2759505 look what I found. Runs 300 equivalent actual watts is 68.. Dope for flower cfl or mother room add 4200 lumens. I only used it once for lil too. Designing a vert grow gonna use this with my 400hps. Just trying to think of the cheapest possible air exchange and cooling. Bud for pennies.


Talking bud for pennies... This guy just got close on 300 dry grams out of a space the size of my bloody clone box:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/657275-mreducks-journal.html


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;hrUL-yfUwOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrUL-yfUwOo[/video]


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 2, 2013)

That's cool.


----------



## canefan (Aug 2, 2013)

I have 3 phenos of Escobar's Lady Cane going, just started flower and I just cracked 5 Colombian Gold x Lamsbread from sannies. I am really excited about the this new cross even though it will be about 18 weeks in flower.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 2, 2013)

canefan said:


> I have 3 phenos of Escobar's Lady Cane going, just started flower and I just cracked 5 Colombian Gold x Lamsbread from sannies. I am really excited about the this new cross even though it will be about 18 weeks in flower.


I enjoyed lady cane a lot. I still to this day haven't smelled a plant like her. The new ones I'm runnin is purple paralyzer, sky walker og and juicy fruit kush


----------



## canefan (Aug 2, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I enjoyed lady cane a lot. I still to this day haven't smelled a plant like her. The new ones I'm runnin is purple paralyzer, sky walker og and juicy fruit kush


I agree Lady Cane is a strain I have been working with now for wow, I guess 4 years now. I started with Escobar's first release and have been breeding all the different phenos I have run into. My favorite pheno is now my F4 seeds but I currently went back to my original F2 to see what phenos I missed the first time around since I grow out only a few at a time.........I simply love Escobars and Sannie strains and I must have literally 50 different strains I work with off and from starting with their genetics.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 2, 2013)

@ gudkarma, ill post pics in veg and flower for ya I just figured out how to upload a couple nites ago. She's still rooting ATM. I can say though that the purple paralyzer is a super strong smoke with great medicinal qualities. Gets your whole body numb feeling. I've been trying to acquire this cut for a while and am very pleased that I was blessed with her.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> @ gudkarma, ill post pics in veg and flower for ya I just figured out how to upload a couple nites ago. She's still rooting ATM. I can say though that the purple paralyzer is a super strong smoke with great medicinal qualities. Gets your whole body numb feeling. I've been trying to acquire this cut for a while and am very pleased that I was blessed with her.


 That sounds EPIC. I want one.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 2, 2013)

shopping around... that gage green "charity og" looks dank.

they should do us some charity work & drop the price$.

im trimming up :

a) sirus lemon haze 
b) berry critical haze
c) chernobyl
d) if i got time blue chem , sativa girl

true true dank that blue chem sativa leaning.

with a berry undertone in the pipe & chem smack to the face up front , she's my jars all the way.

none for you.
or you.
or her.




Chronic Masterbator said:


> View attachment 2759504View attachment 2759505 look what I found. Runs 300 equivalent actual watts is 68.. Dope for flower cfl or mother room add 4200 lumens. I only used it once for lil too. Designing a vert grow gonna use this with my 400hps. Just trying to think of the cheapest possible air exchange and cooling. Bud for pennies.


im using 2 of those big twisty types (68w/300/4000ish lumens) in a 3x2 with two mothers : sour kush & chocky chunky romulan.

couple of pc fans should do them right.
big ass beer cups & clones in a box !


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 2, 2013)

Got back from the dreaded piss test. I subbed with clean piss. Hope is well she used a laser to test temperature. But didn't ask me to retake so I think I'm golden.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2013)

mines Teusday.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 2, 2013)

those lasers are pretty iffy. like 5 degree either way at any given moment. i got a really accurate one for checking the temp or mortar in the winter and its never RIGHT on but damn close most of the time.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

I wouldn't pass one even with subbed piss. I've got so little blood in my THC stream it'll show a positive if I just LOOK at it. If I had to go through a road block with a kilo of dank the dogs won't even find the dank because my natural weedy musk is so strong it will overpower it completely. People that bump into me in the street have been known to walk away stoned. Yup. I'd fail that thing.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2013)

lol.........


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 2, 2013)

chernobyl , sub the dude

in this equation a + b = c / a+b this all gets smoked to the head

righty
now-y







i dont know whats sexy-ier







way ^


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 2, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> shopping around... that gage green "charity og" looks dank.
> 
> they should do us some charity work & drop the price$.
> 
> !


You got's some killer quotes on this thread there Gud. Cheers.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> chernobyl , sub the dude
> 
> in this equation a + b = c / a+b this all gets smoked to the head
> 
> ...


I wish my girlfriend was a little shorter,lol,,smoke looks dynamic, Friday night lights.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> mines Teusday.


Good luck...


----------



## Belle of Buds (Aug 2, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> View attachment 2759504View attachment 2759505 look what I found. Runs 300 equivalent actual watts is 68.. Dope for flower cfl or mother room add 4200 lumens. I only used it once for lil too. Designing a vert grow gonna use this with my 400hps. Just trying to think of the cheapest possible air exchange and cooling. Bud for pennies.


I used one of those along with my smaller CFL's during an all CFL grow. Really liked the results.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm thinking about scoring some Stuporsonic or wonderberry from sagarmatha ceeds. Anybody mess with either strain or sagarmatha in general? 

Also what are ideas on a stable quality northern lights (regular beans). not northern light crosses but pure northern lights male/female beans. 
I heard that most europe ceed banks (sensi,nirvana,etc..) all get northen lights and other "generic" name brand ceeds in bulk from spanish breeders; if that is true I guess it would not matter, but this maybe a rumor. 
Rock on.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm thinking about scoring some Stuporsonic or wonderberry from sagarmatha ceeds. Anybody mess with either strain or sagarmatha in general?
> .
> Also what are ideas on a stable quality northern lights (regular beans). not northern light crosses but pure northern lights male/female beans.
> I heard that most europe ceed banks (sensi,nirvana,etc..) all get northen lights and other "generic" name brand ceeds in bulk from spanish breeders; if that is true I guess it would not matter, but this maybe a rumor.
> Rock on.


 www.bcseedking.com is where I got my blueberries from,i've done their northern lights last year and was very happy wiyh the results ,has a sweet cinnamon spice hash taste,everyone loved it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 2, 2013)

^^^^Thanks man. I'll have to check out the blueberry and northern lights then. Cheers.

Edit: just checked and they are sold out of godbud,N.lights, and mango. WTF. I'll have to wait till they restock and pick up all four, including that blueberry aka (blues clues), what I used to call my DP blueberry purple stem cut.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 2, 2013)

http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm


wats yure experience with peak? ive always wanted to do it but always hearing bad reps about some Canadian rip off places that had that strain,thx.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 2, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm thinking about scoring some Stuporsonic or wonderberry from sagarmatha ceeds. Anybody mess with either strain or sagarmatha in general?
> 
> Also what are ideas on a stable quality northern lights (regular beans). not northern light crosses but pure northern lights male/female beans.
> I heard that most europe ceed banks (sensi,nirvana,etc..) all get northen lights and other "generic" name brand ceeds in bulk from spanish breeders; if that is true I guess it would not matter, but this maybe a rumor.
> Rock on.


Its got Williams wonder in it. Can t go wrong with those genes. I been eyeballing that one could never bring myself to get it.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 2, 2013)

Bruce banners and meltdowns popped in 48 hours, most with 1 inch + tails. 100% germ rate. comparable to the B-mans beans

had a handful of boss hogs that i put down 36 hours before and they are just barely popped. 1 didn't make it. 84 total hours and i put them in dirt cause i was worried about the paper towel they we're in. maybe i picked my nose too recently or something when i put them in it lol. they all went into dirt at the same time.

i was about to ask a question about boss hog and how they were Reg beans but i just found it out..... and guess what.

boss hog is a clone only chem 91 x deadhead OG.... explains a lot about why its so fucking fire


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> wats yure experience with peak? ive always wanted to do it but always hearing bad reps about some Canadian rip off places that had that strain,thx.






I ran their Northern Skunk for almost 2 years in my garden. Loved the plant. Easy to grow, generous yield, great buzz .... it was just too stinky. I got sick of listening to the ole lady bitch about the smell, so they got the boot. It smelled like sweet/fruity skunk. There is no carbon filter on the planet that could handle that funk!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 2760757View attachment 2760758
> 
> 
> 
> I ran their Northern Skunk for almost 2 years in my garden. Loved the plant. Easy to grow, generous yield, great buzz .... it was just too stinky. I got sick of listening to the ole lady bitch about the smell, so they got the boot. It smelled like sweet/fruity skunk. There is no carbon filter on the planet that could handle that funk!


are yu in the u.s.?Thank you for your review exp...i'm always lookin for something old school .Northernberry always been a top Canadian strain..Like CM always had my eye on it jus never made the move...Sagamartha beans up there with the best,would highly recommend them if moneys not a factor.rdr.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 2, 2013)

Money is the factor. Lol I wish the tude would give freebies of yumboldt. I wouldn't mind running that one.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll happily put down the coin for quality, but if peak and bc are legit I wouldn't mind keeping my money in north america, even if it is canada.

Not a baller, but I will eat noodles for a month if it will get me a nice male and female.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> *are yu in the u.s.?*Thank you for your review exp...i'm always lookin for something old school .Northernberry always been a top Canadian strain..Like CM always had my eye on it jus never made the move...Sagamartha beans up there with the best,would highly recommend them if moneys not a factor.rdr.


Yep. Michigan


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 2, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> those lasers are pretty iffy. like 5 degree either way at any given moment. i got a really accurate one for checking the temp or mortar in the winter and its never RIGHT on but damn close most of the time.


She put a seal on it and bagged it. So it should be good I'm assuming?? Cause she didn't ask me to give another sample. If the temp was to low wouldn't the tech ask for another sample right??


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2013)

here's what i know about passing the test (fruit pectin) : [video=youtube;1oqOOzde1oM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oqOOzde1oM[/video]
^and i believe it

yes low temp or too high temp = take again


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2013)

that peak seed web link i posted is legit.

& boneheadbob has run his gear w/ happiness.

id run a few of his strains for sure!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 3, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> here's what i know about passing the test (fruit pectin) : [video=youtube;1oqOOzde1oM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oqOOzde1oM[/video]
> ^and i believe it
> 
> yes low temp or too high temp = take again


Sweet I think I'm golden then.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

View attachment 2760962View attachment 2760963

finally dropped that pack in pellets. im about to put a few other freebies in those RW cubes to test germing in those cubes. seems the same as the paper towel method without transplanting...i really want to try some rapid rooters or root riots shits...


----------



## Belle of Buds (Aug 3, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Money is the factor. Lol I wish the tude would give freebies of yumboldt. I wouldn't mind running that one.


They actually did once. I had one. Unfortunatley, a newbie mistake killed it along with a few other goodies... but the 'Tude did give it away free once...


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 3, 2013)

u should be fine if she didn't retest. i took one for work once and set on the beck of the toilet and this apparently made it go too cold and i had to retake it. i was clean so no biggy but it woulda sucked if i didn't


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> View attachment 2760962View attachment 2760963
> 
> finally dropped that pack in pellets. im about to put a few other freebies in those RW cubes to test germing in those cubes. seems the same as the paper towel method without transplanting...i really want to try some rapid rooters or root riots shits...


 I'm about a week away from flowering the first clones  The MOMS are frosting up, Got a feeling they'll be monsters...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 3, 2013)

Greenghost: I saw that purple little container in your pic before I click on it to see it bigger, and I says to myself, that there be a SINCITY Ceed pack. Then I thought, well what'a be running, Strawberry bubba x blue power. 
I'm trying real hard to not throw another chunk of coin at sincity for their blue power. 

I'm still sitting on the buddha's dream, which I saw they sold out of at herbies, but I'm on the hunt for a quality male. So far I got Sagarmatha's northern lights #9 marked for death(purchase), and I'm thinking about killing it with that blue power.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

yea that blue power is supposed to be really nice. nl9 x bp sounds sick... i havent heard anything bad about sincity yet. thats crazy! i figured some breeders would make fake accounts and spread propaganda...lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh I predict you'll hear a fair amount of bitchin about them now they are developing fems. You know how it goes, a seedbank is only as good as the first hermie grown by some idiot that stressed the crap out of his plants.
If the LVBK performs as advertised I'm buying up their entire originals line. Almost did it already but I need to see this bud first. So far I coudn't be happier. But the toke test will tell. Still a bloody while off lol...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

all about the toke test! who cares how it looks smells n feels, let the vapors burn!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't know Ghost. I sure do like a pretty looking, smelly bud. 

But yes if that shit's don't get me high as funk, it is junk. 

If the glove doesn't fit; You must acquit. 

Ain't no good bud, if it don't make my head thud. 

It ain't a good strain if it don't wreck the brain. 

Sorry about that I got caught up in a Johnnie Cochran rant. The juice is loose.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

haha right! but what matters is the stone, everything else is secondary


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 3, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> View attachment 2760962View attachment 2760963
> 
> finally dropped that pack in pellets. im about to put a few other freebies in those RW cubes to test germing in those cubes. seems the same as the paper towel method without transplanting...i really want to try some rapid rooters or root riots shits...


I'd love to be a tester. Lately been getting into guerilla growing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> haha right! but what matters is the stone, everything else is secondary


 Flavour first for me. Then stone. And I am very picky indeed lol...


----------



## Redeye Bri (Aug 3, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Flavour first for me. Then stone. And I am very picky indeed lol...


What are your favorites for taste?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

i do smoke for flavor also, i just like smoking in general but had to quit butts. but when buying shit for other people they want to be knocked out.they dont give 2 shits about flavor,most of em. flavor is just a bonus if its there. some people will kill the flavor putting into a blunt. reminds me i just grabbed this honey i need some phillies...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

Well I guess by now everybody knows I'm a freak for Soma's NYCD, YUM. And I must admit to being VERY happy with my Tahoe pheno's flavour, lemony chemmy dank. And oldschool White Widow, stuff's not quite the same any more, but the one from the late 90's was DANK. But the nicest I've ever had was called 'Very Berry' a clone I got from a mate, it was like a juicy berry explosion guaranteed to almost make you drool. VERY sweet with a slight tartness to it. A buddy of mine ran some L.A Confidential last year, that stuff was also DELICIOUS, I can't describe the flavour but it was also quite 'oldschool' very creamy and rich and just lingered on your palate for EVER. Good Blueberry phenos can be quite phenomenally tasty too... 

I just realised I don't have favourites, there are too many! TOO MANY! You'll keep me going all night LOL...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i do smoke for flavor also, i just like smoking in general but had to quit butts. but when buying shit for other people they want to be knocked out.they dont give 2 shits about flavor,most of em. flavor is just a bonus if its there. some people will kill the flavor putting into a blunt. reminds me i just grabbed this honey i need some phillies...


 Yeah down here it's the same. But at the prices I don't blame people. I got offered some dank at 'street price' and I looked the guy in the face and told him straight up : "Buddy, at that price, I want a GUARANTEE that I'll be talking to GOD after one hit"


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

i find the buds that taste bad are usually the ones not dried properly or cured proper. most buds will taste good without a cure just a lil harsh, some wont. iv let buds sit out with no cure to just experiment and cured the same bud. obv the cured was much better all round, but the just dried uncured did not disappoint. could help that it was ghost train haze which when i cut was so heady n racey ...shit was a rush. about to run same cut to 80 daze for the fuck of it...


----------



## mrCRC420 (Aug 3, 2013)

Got two bagseed strains, "organic chocolate" (which may be around for years) and "1980" (which won't be seen again). And then I've got one flowering lady of Nirvana's Blue Mystic and two designated as mother plants; they're about 1.5 months old now  I'll be introducing White Rhino towards the end of the month. And if Attitude pulls through, I'll be introducing Sour Turbo Diesel during September!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 3, 2013)

My three top important factors in order potency, yield , flavor. But most herbs bred today have good flavor from what I find. But if I find that girl that leaves flavor on the palate after and during the toke... Best to know I'm keeping her round.

Currently got a decent collection of beans. My plan is to keep my best Ladies. If I find any potential studs ones that give trichomes, good smell etc.keep him and copy "father". I'd let him have His way with clones of my best mothers. Select branches of course.

Then I'm gonna test the offspring outdoor. In the same environment as the parents. I'm assuming from that point. I could decide to toss or keep the chosen stud. Close to done "strain hunting" its addicting and costly.

I just wanna be able to have good back up beans for just in case.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Aug 3, 2013)

Blow it up gud! This thread is poppin!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 3, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i find the buds that taste bad are usually the ones not dried properly or cured proper. most buds will taste good without a cure just a lil harsh, some wont. iv let buds sit out with no cure to just experiment and cured the same bud. obv the cured was much better all round, but the just dried uncured did not disappoint. could help that it was ghost train haze which when i cut was so heady n racey ...shit was a rush. about to run same cut to 80 daze for the fuck of it...


 I agree my cuz used to hate my harvest cure process. It was lengthy he says. But always came out proper towards the end before the cut I just feed water molasses and a dash of apple juice. No nutes burns... Just taste better when all the nitrogen has been used up in the leafs.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2013)

1 chernobyl vs. sour kush

2 rise rise rise the childrens

3 whats cooking


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2013)

blu-chem , sativa girl , miss. dank as fuck

one more week for her (ish).


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i find the buds that taste bad are usually the ones not dried properly or cured proper. most buds will taste good without a cure just a lil harsh, some wont. iv let buds sit out with no cure to just experiment and cured the same bud. obv the cured was much better all round, but the just dried uncured did not disappoint. could help that it was ghost train haze which when i cut was so heady n racey ...shit was a rush. about to run same cut to 80 daze for the fuck of it...


 Man, almost every South African grower thinks that the drying part IS curing LOL. So few people bother with a cure. I've seen bud going around not even dry yet :/ Kid you not. But the one that I really dislike is the vacuum packed bags. Some guys vacuum-seal their bulk outdoor, and I don't think it's cured out either. Weirdest shit, you'll get some of the bud, and it'll be nice, but within 3-5 days, it becomes placebo-weed. Doesn't do a thing and tastes MEH. 
There are of course guys that really know their shit, I mean I had to learn from somewhere, but those are the old headz, the kids nowadays don't give a rat's ass. 
Even the next-generation 'bushweed' growers, man I don't know what the fuck they're doing but it's wrong. Swazi used to be these looooong red nugs covered in crystal with a STRONG black pepper taste, and it was cured very nicely and always properly manicured. Now it's all leaves and tastes like burned straw. Nevermind a cure, it's like they dry the stuff out in the sun right on a dirt patch. 
It's the meth epidemic I tell ya. Gotta be. I can't think of anything else that would be the cause of so much stupid lol. All I know is the dank culture in South Africa is loooong gone lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

droolin at the gooey...also just remind me to throw freebies into solos. the jawa looks to be coming along...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm a bit late to this thread lol, but here's my current stable list ~ 

a couple are from seed the others are all clones:

** Flower/Bloom Area **

Gush  (G13/Hawaiian x Ortega Kush) [started seed 04/05]
'Orange Banana Kush' - (Orange Bubba x Banana Kush f7) [started seed 06/05]
'Lost Island Kush' - (M8 lost kush x Fantasy Island) [M8 dom pheno] [clone]
'Cherry Puff #5' [clone]
'Banana Puff' [clone]
'Blues/Livers' [clone]
'Casey Jones' ("TC cut") [clone]
'Mango Haze' [clone]

**Veg area**

Alien Rock Candy  (Sour Dubble x Tahoe Alien) [seed 10/07]
Wreck D  (Chem D x Trainwreck) (H3ad Seeds) [seed 10/07]
'Cherry Puff' #4 [clone/mom]
'Cherry Puff #7 [clone/mom]
'Sour Power' [clone]
'Sour D' (Devils Harvest Krew) [clone/mom]
'Lavender/Gooey' [clone]
'Little Fantasy' - (M8 lost kush x Fantasy Island) [F.I. dom pheno] [clone/mom]
'Original Cheese' [clone/mom]
'Banana Puff' [clone/mom]
'StarFighter F2' [clone/mom]
'Blues/Livers' [clone/mom]
'Lost Island Kush' - (M8 lost kush x Fantasy Island) [M8 dom pheno] [clone/mom]
Gush [clone]
'Mango Haze' [clone/mom]

I'm packed to capacity atm and still itching to get more beans started


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2013)

nice! is 3 dif phenos of cherry puff?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 3, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> droolin at the gooey...also just remind me to throw freebies into solos. the jawa looks to be coming along...


Hope dat Jawa comes thru. Fingers crossed for ya. I got five freebies in the fridge. Saving em.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 3, 2013)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I'm a bit late to this thread lol, but here's my current stable list ~
> 
> a couple are from seed the others are all clones:
> 
> ...


Welcome to T.H.C. >>>T.he H.oarders C.lub


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 3, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> blu-chem , sativa girl , miss. dank as fuck
> 
> one more week for her (ish).


I'm a sativa fan.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I'm a bit late to this thread lol, but here's my current stable list ~
> 
> a couple are from seed the others are all clones:
> 
> ...


 And I know you have the bud-porn to back up that list  Always insane pictures dude. Can't wait for you to show off lol...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 3, 2013)

Smoking on: power kush by dinafem
just moistened buddha's dream by sincity
one pic is critical sensi star x 3 (has card in pic) by delicious
other is free 2 x critical jack by delicious (one far left is bigger Cjack, one in the middle is World of Seeds mazar x white rhino, the runt is another Cjack)

I couldn't let mad hamish and green ghost be the only one's smoking on those sincity beans. Cheers.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 4, 2013)

delicious seeds seems to always please. i got 2 autos that look aight but world of seeds paki kush ryder is looking iced out smelling like bubblegum. nice lil kush buds


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm stoked on the critical sensi. They are the strongest of all 6 by far, but that one Cjack and WOS mazar x WR are not far behind. I'm glad to he you've had success with your WOS paki KR. I'm sure that mazar will be frosted like Tony's cornflakes.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 4, 2013)

grrrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2013)

fav tastes , no order , from my stash

lemon skunk
sheherezade
blue dream
choc chunky romulan
merlin's magik lemon

& if no blue dream then substitute e$ko's "berry critical haze" , amazingly they have a very very similar taste profile. uncanny.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone had any phantom cookies yet? i really think I'm gonna buy a pack. i hate to do it but i think i had some of this when it was tester status maybe? like a year ago. almost 2. was AMAZING.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> fav tastes , no order , from my stash
> 
> lemon skunk
> sheherezade
> ...


 Only one of those I've actually had was the Sheherezade and it was badass. Hey Gud if ever I'm in your area I'll be your no1 customer lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm looking for more pics and reports on Karma gear, any of you merry danksters grow out their beans? I already ordered 'Where's My Bike?' because I couldn't resist. Really interested in trying out a bit wider selection from them so any info highly appreciated


----------



## raiderman (Aug 4, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Anyone had any phantom cookies yet? i really think I'm gonna buy a pack. i hate to do it but i think i had some of this when it was tester status maybe? like a year ago. almost 2. was AMAZING.


I haven't done phantom cookies but growed out kens beans couple times,i'm sure you wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 4, 2013)

seems he's got good genetics, just, he's got really shitty morals is the issue lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> seems he's got good genetics, just, he's got really shitty morals is the issue lol.


 That seems to be really common in the bean trade. Can't let it bug you really otherwise it REALLY narrows down one's choices...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 4, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm stoked on the critical sensi. They are the strongest of all 6 by far, but that one Cjack and WOS mazar x WR are not far behind. I'm glad to he you've had success with your WOS paki KR. I'm sure that mazar will be frosted like Tony's cornflakes.


Critical sensi star smokes awesome grows short. Here is a pic of one I impregnated.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 4, 2013)

got the big zoom + macro extension out = BUDPORN

Holy grail kush


Bay dream


Boss hog
View attachment 2762918

Bay dream


Holy grail kush


----------



## HighLife4Me (Aug 4, 2013)

Growing BigBang,Kalashnikova,ExoCheese,BlueThai,BubbleBud.. Most from GHS. I always have some exo cheese going.


----------



## Belle of Buds (Aug 4, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> fav tastes , no order , from my stash
> 
> lemon skunk
> sheherezade
> ...


Lemon Skunk is my favorite so far, seconded by several things with "Cheese" in the name.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 4, 2013)

Has anyone ran spoetnik #1 or Mazar by chance? If so what did you think??


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2013)

id love to run mazar.
a pack of regs.

any stout male crossed to my sour kush mother.
nice!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 4, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Has anyone ran spoetnik #1 or Mazar by chance? If so what did you think??


I remember reading somewhere spoetnik is slow on veg. I might be wrong though someone will chime in.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 4, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> id love to run mazar.
> a pack of regs.
> 
> any stout male crossed to my sour kush mother.
> nice!


Mazar looks frosty... But who has to the tru mazar not a watered down version ??


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 4, 2013)

Lemon skunk is on my wish list. Just always sold out at the tude.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 4, 2013)

Started with a single Super Lemon Haze fem this year. Figured for a first time grower, starting small would be a good idea.

Hanging around here more and more, I got the growing itch.

Now I have the following:

1 SLH
4 Killa Queen x Blue Hammer (sannies freebie)
7 Cheeseberry from e$cobar
7 Mr. Nice G13/Skunk
4 Mr. Nice Black Widow

Guess I fell right down the rabbit hole.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 4, 2013)

good luck with that kush dreams, i wanted that shit...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 5, 2013)

Speaking of mazar. That mazar xwhiterhino by WOS is super stinky. At 17 days it has that full on afghani stink. It might just be some heat seeing as it she stinks. Makes WOS much more interesting to me now.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Aug 5, 2013)

I ran a WOS afghan kush X skunk for awhile that was BY FAR the stinkiest strain I have grown. Probably the hardiest plant as well. Nothing phased it. The smoke ended up rather average, even with a coating of resin. I didn't really understand it. I harvested at a wide rang of times, but ended up dropping it because the high just wasn't there. I have read a lot of good feedback on the mazar X white rhino though.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 5, 2013)

wos seems like good company too....


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 5, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Started with a single Super Lemon Haze fem this year. Figured for a first time grower, starting small would be a good idea.
> 
> Hanging around here more and more, I got the growing itch.
> 
> ...


That cheese berry is one I'm gonna pick up.


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2013)

42 days of 12/12>>>(HEADWRECKER X MENDO MOTAGE)>>another phenol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 5, 2013)

gen, what kind of spider in your pic? those headwrecker montages sound n look sick!


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 5, 2013)

thats the kind of spider you leave alone lol


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 5, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> That cheese berry is one I'm gonna pick up.


Definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 5, 2013)

i used to see tons of em in this field by my house. a praying mantis cut me one time so i threw it in one of those webs and that bitch wrapped the mantis up mad quick!!! after that i barely went in that field! shit are fierce...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 5, 2013)

Golden orb spider not poisonous. But will bite if threatened. They will generally run. I never heard anyone getting cut by a praying mantis. I would of caught him and released him in my garden.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 5, 2013)

South African orbs will give you a nasty bite, huge swelling. Australian ones are pretty damn poisonous. I'll get you some pics of the ones around my house, psychedelic looking things. 
The webs are freakishly strong. Insane thick yellow cords of silk...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 5, 2013)

i like anything done with the cheese. my favorite so far is cheese candy from delicious. 

however e$ko's take on blue cheese blows away any offering out there.

you should crack those killa queen x blue hammer beans.

i've got his pink cheese & a99 in veg looking sweet.


@ genuity ...looking dank as hell !


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 5, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> South African orbs will give you a nasty bite, huge swelling. Australian ones are pretty damn poisonous. I'll get you some pics of the ones around my house, psychedelic looking things.
> The webs are freakishly strong. Insane thick yellow cords of silk...


Almost everything their is poisonous. The outback gets more poisonous animals than one could even imagine. Even got a ant that will bite you and cause ya to bug out.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 5, 2013)

Yo Gud what's goodie??


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 5, 2013)

smoking merlin , smoking kush 

making like thom york dancing
round ...high as shit.

pick up the phone. ring. now. i am. hanging with the chick, 
smoking dutches , & cleaving that ish 

[video=youtube;cfOa1a8hYP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfOa1a8hYP8[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 5, 2013)

thinking about cracking this pnw strain... east coast going west then north.

berry white.
gifty shit from a cool friend made from some clone only circa 2006.

maybe add few more lemon skunk beans to the mix.
& something else just not sure. fem though.

^ next crack planned & counting days.

going drip + 3 gal grow bags in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 5, 2013)

cant get my gage beans now.
but we gonna connect
for some grow 
& show.

me + the charity & ob ripper crosses = need

got the grape stomper og bx to hold me over.
^ wheezer creation from gage stock.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 5, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Speaking of mazar. That mazar xwhiterhino by WOS is super stinky. At 17 days it has that full on afghani stink. It might just be some heat seeing as it she stinks. Makes WOS much more interesting to me now.


I really enjoyed the smoke of their afghan kush x white widow . The yield is moderate.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey Gud, here's some pics of my Swazi/ Transkei crosses. My folders and pics are a bit messed up so it is either Swazi x Skunk #1 or Transkei x Bubblelicious. From when Swazi was actually still GOOD. 

I'm telling you guys I think it is extinct now. I had a mate pop around this morning bringing me what he swore was a GOOD Swaz. I sent him packin' with that nasty stuff. Biggest nug was the size of my thumbnail and not too sure if you could call it that. More like knotted leaves I don't know. 

The other possibility that I am confronting is that it was NEVER good, and quite possibly the good ones from back in the day were crossed out with Dutch genetics already. Somebody could've gifted some seeds to local Swazi growers or some shit. All I know is I can't find it any longer.

Anyhow, them girls, I have some pics around of the plants more zoomed out so you can see the structure, I know i posted them on RIU before but now I can't find them. 

I'll hunt you a fat Orb today 

:


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 6, 2013)

some sativa sugar [email protected]!


----------



## Stickslivin (Aug 6, 2013)

First time grower,first batch
lemon skunk
suoer lemon haze
amnesia haze
jesus og kush
bubba kush
caramel ice
skywalker kush


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 6, 2013)

nice list noob^^ lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 6, 2013)

View attachment 2765614View attachment 2765615

so far 14/15 breaking thru...only one that hasnt is in the rockwool... sincity got some nice vigor! yesterday was 7 and day before they were planted


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 6, 2013)

@ hamish

those pics are lovely ! the 6th one is awesome.

im into dank cultivars yes i am.
durban is something i like but never hear about who makes the best beans.

think i might crack some sannie herebi (fems) with my above list.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 6, 2013)

little magik with merlin's lemon :







raw vs. top shelf dank


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;f5hv36_26kA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5hv36_26kA[/video]


----------



## Belle of Buds (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey Gud, ever see a bud do this? This is Day 30 and this one is in the back of the flood table so I didn't notice when she might have split, but it was fairly recently.

View attachment 2765910


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 6, 2013)

no never.

but that plant sure looks beautiful.

& kinda like mr crabs?


----------



## Belle of Buds (Aug 6, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> no never.
> 
> but it that plant sure looks beautiful.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm having a really good grow this time. I've got way too many plants in my ebb and flow table (because none of them had the balls to be male) but they are doing great and pulling some weird tricks like the split bud above... also, the entire table decided to "self-scrog" and all the tips moved up to be tops.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 7, 2013)

I vote for Plankton as the best villain. EVER.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 7, 2013)

Little update on the critical sensi star, Critical jack, and mazar x whito rhino. The critical sensi star is the forerunner most assuringly. It's stalks are much fatter and all three have nice side branching already. The c.jack an M x WR are ok but lack the vigor of the sensi star. Check out SHHH! He's sleeping Buddha's dream in Grow Journals for occasional updates of the criticals and the M x WR.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm so glad I kept scss around. Keeper fer sho! The nugs come out nicccee.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 7, 2013)

I just counted my beans in total including the two mothers I have currently. I have 20 total strains. If I crossed all them to each other once. I would end up with 360 possible crosses. One or two more orders more then I'm done. No way I could grow all that in one lifetime.
Next indoor Im gonna be doing a og kush grow off. And cross with a ill sativa Dom male.


----------



## Cuthbert Green (Aug 7, 2013)

Just waiting for my sloppytitsfuck f2s to root then they will be next


----------



## hardknox72 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jillybean, chernobyl, bluedream and strawberry caugh those r my bottom bitches lol


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Aug 7, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> really like to see some pics of those obscure(ish) WOS strains.0
> 
> show & grow the "space" , please.
> 
> ...


Hey bro heres the space pics you asked for. The first one is a 49" space plant(from the soil) in a 10 gallon pot. I just put her into flower. The other pics are of a space that I just harvested this plant was as tall as me im 6ft. Its a Ak47 x Black Domina x Mazar cross. It smells like ak47 and grows super fast she is my fastest vegger and a 50-56 day flower time.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 7, 2013)

love those pic dude.

finally seen me some WOS space nugz.
nice!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 7, 2013)

Tight work Fazer ...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2013)

blue-chem









same nug different light


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2013)

ran the subrosa "sirus lemon haze" 2x now , got run #3 about week 5 , and 2 nice plants ready (run #4) for flower in 2 gal hempy buckets.

harvested a tester.
gave a smoke test.

great in veg , very vigorous , good cloner , not picky , 2x stretch (1.5+) , medium density nug , has strong alien dawg lean on 3 phenos (very similar) found.

plant-wise its a great cross.

nug-wise ...thumbs down ... tastes like chem ass fart ... & im not a fan of medium dense nugz.

not liking it.
but got a few of these plants that i can use to fill in space.
no way they get primo spots.

gonna pass the smoke to my girl. 
she'll smoke anything... she aint picky like redeye bri or belle of buds.


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2013)

these are at my boys house,(grape god x white funk)>>this is his 2nd grow,i think these plants are around 10-11 weeks 12/12..only nutes he had was peters 15-30-15 the whole growthis is a top bud,she has 4-5 crowns..>> smells are on the grape god side(more grape gum),with hints of white funk.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.sanniesshop.com/afghanchitral-en.html

http://www.sanniesshop.com/cheestral.html

with the sour d x ladycane freebies.

but i saved $ & bought my drip kit instead


----------



## canefan (Aug 8, 2013)

gudkrama you just have to love their genetics.......I bought or grown anything in the last 7 years that hasn't come from his breeders. I just got 4 colombian gold x Lambsbread going from him......lmao just what I need another breeding project. Good Luck with those and please keep us informed on the grow. Cane


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

Holy BALLS the CSSH freebie I dropped into the DWC bucket is all triched up at 3 nodes. Move on over T.OG and LVBK... Looks like daddy's got a new angel in the house...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2013)

canefan said:


> Good Luck with those and please keep us informed on the grow. Cane


i dont have those beans.
they are on the "want" list.
but mad thanks !

i do have a pack of durgancitral for exploration.
its in the to do list... with chocolate cheese.

just transplanted "pink cheese" (spg x exodus) & a99 (amnesia x c99) today.

pink cheese (esko) is a gem.

2 really pretty blue santa going as well.
fem beans are my passion. lol.

@genuity what's the lineage on white funk?

your buddy's colas literally look like furry monsters.
my knack is calling nug shapes


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 8, 2013)

White Funk = White Kush x Sour Diesel "X"

White Kush (female) = Pure Kush x White Hashplant

Sour D "X" (male) = obtained from bag seed, has proved successful in increasing bud density and yield while enhancing the potency and flavor.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 8, 2013)

Cheestral looks good potent and tight looking buds. Been window shopping for a good cheese strain that passes that flavor off to offspring. Can't wait til my first check. I start work on the 17th. I can't make up my mind between cheese berry and chuckys bride. Might get both fuck it. 

Genuity those buds came out great with peters fert. Hope yer bud flushed those buds good. Just doing two more orders and my bean buying days are done for a minute.


----------



## Krake (Aug 9, 2013)

Fazer1rlg said:


> Hey bro heres the space pics you asked for. The first one is a 49" space plant(from the soil) in a 10 gallon pot. I just put her into flower. The other pics are of a space that I just harvested this plant was as tall as me im 6ft. Its a Ak47 x Black Domina x Mazar cross. It smells like ak47 and grows super fast she is my fastest vegger and a 50-56 day flower time.View attachment 2767623View attachment 2767633View attachment 2767627View attachment 2767630View attachment 2767632


Some nice looking plants you got there bro. Where did you get the Domina x Mazar cross? would be keen to pic up some of those genetics.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2013)

here's to my amnesia haze x c99 reg beans being females.
hoping. but looking good.

plants are astounding pole types.

ever since i completely and forever switched to coco w/ rockwool crutons OMG fucking hooked !

unfortunately i dont see the sure to grow hail around.

hydro moving to two tables. under a 600w. four week 6 plant rotation.
everything else (75% of production) is seed runs in rw modified coco.
can you believe i got a good 6 plant rotation working weeks in.

im such a little autumn mouse preparer  stashing plant runs of dank shit like nuts in my mouth LOL.

experimenting w/ coco for over a year now... i see simple inoculations , easy feedings w/ Cal in mind , & less drama. 

in two weeks full conversion, all plants looking better than ever & growing nicely after my annual rockwool plants are stunted in the summer shit.

got some fungus gnat & i gots me BTI & yellow cards everywhere. 
nothing else is working but my shit be smelling like your gannys cedar closet panties.

still summer.
now my plants are looking vibrant !

drip.
drip.
drip.

loving the RIU dtw section.

good looking "troll it up" always with the complete sections w. tons of things to read.

so not seed creepo!
sections be empty.






content analysis on the canna web & adding ~gud shit since 2009


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2013)

really! coco mixed with rw croutons...working great?! i may give it a whirl....


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2013)

reuseable w/ enzymes in your regime.

less waterings though you want fresh o2 & nutes in the root zone. & well developed roots.

the one gallon container i use for veg growing very nice plants with this mix. 

and im luis & clarking my old mapito (crutons mixed with hail) to save me $gap & fatten my coco mix.

got 50+ gallons of this shit.
and no way im not repurposing it.

but f u c k all dro setups.
over the shit.

so far.
everything sweet.
future looking very dank.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2013)

only caveat :

root riots, established seedlings, & some fresh (new clean) coco for transplants of the little ones.
no resued media for them.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2013)

my plants are finally gonna give me what i want.

years of runs = al fukt is not toally straight w/ his method ... if u didnt get the right clone from a buddy or found it yourself :

any ol plant dont work in his setup.

now, in my back to the basics set up , every plant gets good veg time , is well established , and gives more beaster type nugs.

get the same weight. using less plants. can hit the seed stash. can run cloned plants.

got the merlin for the 2 dro tables.
same thing , every time , all the time , no changes.

got a 400w & 250w light waiting for winter.
6 lights w/ 6 places to flower.

got two spaces for veg @ 1240w.

come fall.
come to the east coast.
chilly weather makes labs happy.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2013)

im have to check it out! i just recycle my soil ammend it lightly and reuse. i use sensizyme, seems good


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2013)

fuck dro....


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2013)

got a nice to do list working with all seeds pulled in a separate baggie.

cannacopia : bc roadkill
kos : shish99
sannie : extrema x heribei
usc : durganchitral
dynasty : mt hood huckleberry
wheezer : romulan x chocolate chunk (seed run) & grape stomper og bx
female seeds : iced grapefruit
female spainish company (i forget) : orange light
sweet seeds : green poison & SAD
mandala : mandala #1
classic seeds : afgooy x rom & humbolt purps
b-man : super silver strawberry lotus
hazeman : elephant stomper
dank dairy seeds : jc x c99 x grapefruit
friend here @ riu : berry white bx
chimera : calizhar
dna : lemon skunk & holy grail kush
top shelf seeds : exodus x c99
emerald tri : bb headband & grapefruit krush & trinity kush
paradise : belladonna
breeders botique : qrazy quake
delicious : critical sensistar
alphakronik : snowdawg 2
alpine seeds : x-dog
breeders choice : anesthesia
esko : pink cheese
snow high : golden white grapefruit
scarhole : c5 haze x banana platinum og
cali con : tahoe og
dinafem : amnesia , sweet deep grapefruit
wos : madness
reserva privada : og kush , confidential cheese


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 9, 2013)

Coco (80%) & perlite (20%) mixed up in stand alone pots/trays, hand fed ~ "Passive Hydro". I made the switch to coco and never looked back, it's so much more easier to work with and to keep on top of. 











^^ Casey Jones (TRC cut) @ 21 days















^^ Banana Puff (my keeper) @ 21 days











^^ Lost Island Kush @ 21 days















^^ Orange Banana Kush @ 21 days















^^ Mango Haze @ 21 days


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 9, 2013)

i tried 100 coco and didnt like it. but i think i will be using coco lined in the bottoms for wick action...maybe. nice plants too!


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 9, 2013)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Coco (80%) & perlite (20%) mixed up in stand alone pots/trays, hand fed ~ "Passive Hydro". I made the switch to coco and never looked back, it's so much more easier to work with and to keep on top of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started playing with coco growing outdoors in containers. The coco/vermiculite plants are kicking the shit out of those grown in potting soil/perlite.

Lovely plants.


----------



## CruzinPenguin (Aug 9, 2013)

I got White Widow, Purple Fire, Supreme Delight, and Speed Demon going right now.. Can't wait to taste these beauties


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Coco (80%) & perlite (20%) mixed up in stand alone pots/trays, hand fed ~ "Passive Hydro". I made the switch to coco and never looked back, it's so much more easier to work with and to keep on top of.


 It kicked my ass first time I used it... I got these bricks, coco pyth but the CALL it coir of course. It just never dried. Just recently got into it again, thank gods for perlite but I mix near 60/40 coco/perlite with this stuff. 

Really is kicking PROPA. Busy cooking some soil, want to A/B compare some clones coco vs organic with teas etc. Figure they are equal amounts of effort, aside from the soil being a bit more legwork so to speak.

STELLAR looking plants mate, everything lush and every leaf green and perfect. That Orange Banana Kush looks damn sugary at 21 days already wowa I just want to eat it.


----------



## CruzinPenguin (Aug 9, 2013)

*Front is Speed Demon flowers in 6-7 weeks, on the left Front is Supreme Delight flowers in 8-9, Back is White Widow flowers in 8-10, and on the right are 2 Purple Fires which flower in 9-10 wks.*


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2013)

i know there's a post box near your crib skunk munkie 

great genetics dont have to sit in your drawer.
my crisper has plenty of room.

got gear outwear for everyday.
& for swapin pork chop recipes.

[video=youtube;MYUPmiT-Yzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYUPmiT-Yzw[/video]


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 9, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> i know there's a post box near your crib skunk munkie
> 
> great genetics dont have to sit in your drawer.
> my crisper has plenty of room.
> ...



Mos def my friend, you just know that the local post box is where all the cool people hang out at around my way .


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 10, 2013)

... I'm already sick of Indica and I haven't even hit propa flower on the LVBK LOL... What can I say, Sativa boy 100 percent. Got some Bodhi gear on the way should be here in 10 days or so then I'm running Dream Beaver fullpower. Put the mums into flower should yield me some badass tops but not running an SoG with these mums that hardly want to make me new shoots, meh. 
Might be great reefer who knows, but right now it's not MAD enough for ol' MH. My room is set up so my girls can stretch 2 whole METRES if they want and still have headroom so it seems a waste NOT running Sats in there.

Edit - yup, I got 5.5 METRES from floor to ceiling, that's 18 feet in Imperial. Short plants my ass LOL.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

View attachment 2770059View attachment 2770060View attachment 2770062View attachment 2770063View attachment 2770064View attachment 2770066

figured i should show off something lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

View attachment 2770071View attachment 2770073

sincitys strawberry las vegas bubba kush.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 10, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> View attachment 2770071View attachment 2770073
> 
> sincitys strawberry las vegas bubba kush.


How dafuq did you get your hands on THOSE? That's pre-release innit?!?!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 10, 2013)

That's an interesting X greenghost420, is that SCS's version of a Strawberry Bubba?? Those are gonna be special


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> ... I'm already sick of Indica and I haven't even hit propa flower on the LVBK LOL
> 
> Edit - yup, I got 5.5 METRES from floor to ceiling, that's 18 feet in Imperial. Short plants my ass LOL.


Seriously you're already sick of the LVBK. That didn't take long, LOL. You have some serious head room to work with bro, what do you live in a warehouse or something? I would have 2 levels of plants with that kind of room, Ha Ha. My Cindy99 is all indica looking, but smokes like a sativa with alot of good mind effect to her. She's a beast plant though with a heck of a stalk on her, and very nice leafs too. I think I might be popping some Miss Colombia for my sativa Goddess! I was gifted some seeds by a very special person, and am completely captivated by this lady's description on-line. There is no way anything, but dank will come out of these beans man. I've smoked some Colombian Gold a couple of times in my life, but with the Cindy Le Pew in there too, watch out! I just hope I have room to keep em happy, I don't think you'd have that problem though. Take er' easy everyone. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 10, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Seriously you're already sick of the LVBK. That didn't take long, LOL. You have some serious head room to work with bro, what do you live in a warehouse or something? I would have 2 levels of plants with that kind of room, Ha Ha. My Cindy99 is all indica looking, but smokes like a sativa with alot of good mind effect to her. She's a beast plant though with a heck of a stalk on her, and very nice leafs too. I think I might be popping some Miss Colombia for my sativa Goddess! I was gifted some seeds by a very special person, and am completely captivated by this lady's description on-line. There is no way anything, but dank will come out of these beans man. I've smoked some Colombian Gold a couple of times in my life, but with the Cindy Le Pew in there too, watch out! I just hope I have room to keep em happy, I don't think you'd have that problem though. Take er' easy everyone. Peace out.


 LOL Myco, yeah I'm SPOILED with my current room, this is an OLD house I mean my ceilings are Oregon Pine like nobody can afford these days. People used to build with all that headroom to keep the house cool in summer and I can tell you it WORKS man. Running 2 600's and a 400 in my room bumps temps up around 3 degrees C (roughly 5F) to give you an idea of how nice a high roof is 
Well I can say the LVBK is going to be a frost-monster of NOTE. ABSOLUTELY nothing to complain about, no iffy-ness just power performance if you leave them alone, but like I said, it's just quite tame. I like my plants to be MENTAL. Crazy off-the-wall sats just keep me so busy and happy. I don't think I'm even going to need any support for the LVBK at all. 
Well not that I am sick of it, I guess I should've phrased it differently. But I got too many girls and it was just dominating a bit much room in my veg space, and to be really honest I am MUCH more excited with the Bodhi gear and after that the Breeder's Boutique stuff, then I have a bunch of Gage Green beans I want to try too. 

I got the LVBK to try something very different for me, and now I miss what I am used to LOL. This donkey is getting stubborn with age...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 10, 2013)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> That's an interesting X greenghost420, is that SCS's version of a Strawberry Bubba?? Those are gonna be special


 OGR Strawberry x Blue Power. SinCity's forum is cool for keeping up to date with what they're brewing up, several tests of the SLVBK happening at the moment:

http://homeofthedank.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?5-Test-Grows&


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 10, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> got a nice to do list working with all seeds pulled in a separate baggie.
> 
> cannacopia : bc roadkill
> kos : shish99
> ...


I'll be watching out for that mandala #1. Super critical sensi star is fire.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> ... I'm already sick of Indica and I haven't even hit propa flower on the LVBK LOL... What can I say, Sativa boy 100 percent. Got some Bodhi gear on the way should be here in 10 days or so then I'm running Dream Beaver fullpower. Put the mums into flower should yield me some badass tops but not running an SoG with these mums that hardly want to make me new shoots, meh.
> Might be great reefer who knows, but right now it's not MAD enough for ol' MH. My room is set up so my girls can stretch 2 whole METRES if they want and still have headroom so it seems a waste NOT running Sats in there.
> 
> Edit - yup, I got 5.5 METRES from floor to ceiling, that's 18 feet in Imperial. Short plants my ass LOL.


You ain't the only Tiva fan.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

the bubba i got is potent as shit but such a pleasure to burn! smells like garlic in the jar but tastes like some kind of candy on the burndown, shits fucking great!


----------



## Belle of Buds (Aug 10, 2013)

Just popped three new seeds for my next grow. Set up a DWC vegetation station for Flash Back #2 (WW X Flo), Hypnotic (WW x Chronic), and Blue Mystic.

Here's one of my current ladies...
View attachment 2770755


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

those look verrrry ns...i'll never get tired of indica tho I have growed some excellent sativas, i'm def a hashplant person.


----------



## hardknox72 (Aug 10, 2013)

Running strawberry caugh, jillybean and bluedream. No rhyme or reason. Had purple kush probably wont ever do that again def. Not a fan of how it grows


----------



## Belle of Buds (Aug 10, 2013)

hardknox72 said:


> Running strawberry caugh, jillybean and bluedream. No rhyme or reason. Had purple kush probably wont ever do that again def. Not a fan of how it grows


If you don't mind my asking... why? Reason I ask, I have a seed and if it's no fun to grow, I'll move that one to the "trade" box...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Aug 10, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> im have to check it out! i just recycle my soil  ammend it lightly and reuse. i use sensizyme, seems good


I did CoCoerlite:Vermiculite mix this run and Unless some new technology for soilless medium pops up.. I am stayin with the CoCo...

Plus I think they like it....





gudkarma said:


> got a nice to do list working with all seeds pulled in a separate baggie.
> 
> cannacopia : bc roadkill
> kos : shish99
> ...



Damnnnn... Gud, that's one helluva to do list....

Can't wait to see how that x-dog runs....


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

nice frost on the fans


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 10, 2013)

just ordered a couple bags of this.

http://www.hydroshack.com/sunshine-advanced-super-hydro-2-0-sugrshy2-0.htm?gclid=CLuT8KbD9LgCFWJqMgodPy0AwA

I'm doing some hempy hydro buckets in 80% perlite 20% coco but id much rather not mix if i can help it


----------



## [L] (Aug 10, 2013)

Running Dutch Passion Blueberry right now 90% of the plants are covered with big fat sticky buds, a few plants didn't get quite as large not really sure as too why.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 10, 2013)

all from different seeds or clones?


----------



## [L] (Aug 10, 2013)

Mine all from seed no hermie problems like everyone says either


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 10, 2013)

well if its all from seed some will get larger then others. all slight variations of each other.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> those look verrrry ns...i'll never get tired of indica tho I have growed some excellent sativas, i'm def a hashplant person.


 Yeah I should give them a shot man... A nice balanced garden should really be my aim. It's not the Indica's fault I have zero experience with it. I WILL get a handle on it, just need my Sats to keep me sane in the mean time. 

I think I've got it, though. Mainlining the mums will make 'em fit into my schedule a lot better. I NEED to clone every 14 days. I handled them wrong and I'm actually a bit miffed with myself and hiding that in my Sativa Love LOL...

Yup that's the honest answer: Not used to them, treated them wrong, pissed with myself about it.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 11, 2013)

cracked 3 tahoe og regs.
sunday is a good day for crackin.

splish
splash.
beans
hit the
shot
glass.

and the ssh x black domina (fem, samsara) looking SUPER nice.

on the other hand , this run of 6 sannie jackberry in veg are slow.
im not impressed w/ the f3 version at all.

from nearly two packs i got nothing really good.

i got a pack of the f1s (old school weit forum shit).
but they sitting.

breeder botique "qrazy quake" next.


----------



## canefan (Aug 11, 2013)

on the other hand , this run of 6 sannie jackberry in veg are slow.
im not impressed w/ the f3 version at all.

wow sorry to hear that.........I have read escobar's on the Lady Cane f3 and it sure sounds like I am glad I had the f1s. The pheno he is going after isn't my favorite out them.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 11, 2013)

i just got the lady cane in f3 , green apple selection.

my garden is little sativa heavy.
indica is where im at right now.
though i entertain possibility.

id still buy those jackberry f4 for sure.
stoked to be running the blue diesel.

no matter what sativa i grow.
nothing beats blue dream & lemon skunk imo.
still want to grow some skunk #1 one of these days too.

so many strains.
so little space !


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 11, 2013)

i was wondering about blue diesel, gages breakout is blue deez x something


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah I should give them a shot man... A nice balanced garden should really be my aim. It's not the Indica's fault I have zero experience with it. I WILL get a handle on it, just need my Sats to keep me sane in the mean time.
> 
> I think I've got it, though. Mainlining the mums will make 'em fit into my schedule a lot better. I NEED to clone every 14 days. I handled them wrong and I'm actually a bit miffed with myself and hiding that in my Sativa Love LOL...
> 
> Yup that's the honest answer: Not used to them, treated them wrong, pissed with myself about it.


I had the opposite problem. 

Started with indica's so first time I did a full sativa, from bagseed, that mofo bushed out like crazy and at 6 weeks had no buds yet. It turned me off sativa's till a bud hooked me up with a clone of Jack herer from sensi ceeds around 03'. Man that shit rocked my world and from then on sativa's became my favorite to smoke on but I still prefer a hybrid for growing. One that is enough indica to shorten flower time, but the sativa's ability to be topped and the high, oh the sweet high.


----------



## hardknox72 (Aug 11, 2013)

Belle of Buds said:


> If you don't mind my asking... why? Reason I ask, I have a seed and if no fun to grow, I'll move that one to the "trade" box...


It grows wonky as hell if i ran it again i would def use a trellis net, bambo stakes dont work worth a damn. Smoke is alright


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 11, 2013)

Speaking of both indica and sativa dom. strains here's a couple.

Day 5 for the Buddha's dream, and day 20ish for the critical sensi star.


----------



## brek (Aug 11, 2013)

Coming down in 1 week: Respect OG, Cotton candy kush, OG18, chem 4, chem sis and cherry pie...

Next in line: bodhi- white lotus, lucky charms, sunshine daydream and snowqueen


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 12, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had the opposite problem.
> 
> Started with indica's so first time I did a full sativa, from bagseed, that mofo bushed out like crazy and at 6 weeks had no buds yet. It turned me off sativa's till a bud hooked me up with a clone of Jack herer from sensi ceeds around 03'. Man that shit rocked my world and from then on sativa's became my favorite to smoke on but I still prefer a hybrid for growing. One that is enough indica to shorten flower time, but the sativa's ability to be topped and the high, oh the sweet high.


 Cool that makes me a lot happier having gone through this LOL... Dropped some clones in DWC got a little screen right on the bucket so tying them down is going to be really simple. 

I found an even simpler solution: The Indicas are going to be a TREAT for me outdoors. Think I'll hang till summer here and do an LVBK patch outside, a nice big one. Study them and after I know their patterns intimately well, then we go for the controlled indoor setup. Indoor space is limited and I toke an ounce a week, this should suit my schedule a lot better.

LVBK Bud Porn in a week or so, the mums are now in full flower...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 12, 2013)

i was curious as to how you guys are super-cropping before you go to flower.

pinch a few stems , wait a week (ish) for the rebound / recovery , and flower ?

up from the lab early am , shit is finally on the edge of getting outta control in my veg tent 

good thing i got a back up veg tent.
3x2 tent running two of those massive 65w twistys from the home store.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 12, 2013)

Yo Gud what up?? I super crop during veg. Also right up to a couple of days before the flip. High times had a article on this. You can start as young as seedlings. Just tilt them over with a paper clip til the stem bends. They will droop but don't bug out. They'll perk right up. I do it right before watering or immediately after watering. 
I would suggest peeps new to this. To practice on harvested plants. Kinda like a lite squeeze and rub. I do it in the spaces between the nodes. I will say that the canopy gets thick with this method. So good lighting is required.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh I even super crop seeds. But it takes a surgeons hand and a sewing needle. I use the needle to crack a tiny hole at the tip. Skips a few days of germination easily.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2013)

Never had to poke holes in any seed, but as for the pinch(lightly crushing stem with fingers), but always give a week or two before flower. Indica's love the pinch, sativa's it almost seems like you never even pinched it. I would only suggest cutting tops when working with sativa dominant strains. 

Be careful with seedlings when pinching, we crushed one of the critical s.star and it was more of a hollow stem and we cause the stem to crack open and exposed the insides of stem so I had to wrap her up but the top is still alive and never wilted so we got lucky.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2013)

lol i just super cropped last night, 12 days into flower.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2013)

^^^ You'll be cool. It will just add a couple days to flowering. I've seen outdoor plants were deer ate half the plant in early flower but plant still gave a good harvie.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2013)

i never notice more than maybe 2-3 days max before they are stretching for the light again...i do it all the time until the stretch is done.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 12, 2013)

i dont like to touch plants in flower w/ the deadly pinchy pinch.

like "notsoesoteric" noted , and i agree , i've seen a super-crop in flower turn a nice nug maker into a golf ball chucker.

just as i've seen plants slow up , semi straighten , & fill in.

lately, im growing in a "leave them alone" style. let the plants show me what's what.
im not taking sour d, for example, & trying to grow a pole with 40 in a tray. 
al b fukt as ive noted is wrong. his model is efficient only when you run one plant perfect for clone to flower. all the time.

still super-cropping & paying attention to my ceiling height is only smart.

floor to ceiling i got 5'10".

im thinking no super-crop unless i can veg them 7 to 10 days (ish) after a pinch.

just lowered the tables for drip & took back about 18".
fuck a traditional rez in my lab ... that concept got me growing clones like they're plants.

i hate to cut my nice tables down and make them for this singular "drip" purpose.
but this is about $ versus output (labor, time, energy, nutes, elec bill, etc).

i know im right on this.
and even if i prefer true hydro.
on 240+ gallons of nutes , hydro aint netting me what my new lab will.


----------



## canefan (Aug 12, 2013)

Reckon I am a little strange or quirky in my growing, first run of a strain I won't do anything to the plant. I just like to see what it does alone, the clones off of them lmao yeap top and super crop. I usually stop super cropping about 10 days to flower just in case I mangle something and I want to ensure that everything is healed up nicely. My future runs of seeds from a strain I will treat as clones as far as topping and super cropping.
I just grow for myself and usually run around 4 in flower now since they have gotten stricter on plants down here, don't want that plane ticket out of country. Until this year kept around 20 in flower just as my breeding projects, alas breeding is harder now to get the results I want but still love tinkering with the plants once I know what strain will do.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2013)

and i do it for more yeild, figure with even canopy yeild will increase. and now that you guys got me questioning my methods i will have to do a side by side! next grow half my tent will be supercropped and other half prob lst or stakes... let me tell you whats better in a few monthslol  at least for the strains used...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2013)

We does a combo method of pinching in veg and trellis netting for the stretch in flower to keep that even canopy. On heavy indica the trellis basically just holds back those big sun leaves people so mercilessly love to chop, we don't touch anything in flower. Learned the hard way on that many moons ago.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2013)

i have limited ceiling bout 5 ft, so i only do it when i have. i prefer to tie down personally but im getting lazy! lol


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 12, 2013)

cash flow why you low? ...https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-seeds-la-chocolat/prod_4018.html


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 12, 2013)

GDP vs Cali connect tahoes just started soaking. It's cc Buddha Tahoe vs GDP og kush, both Tahoe x og crosses (og x og), I just want one good female and male from each breeder to cross back and make seeds. Btw the greenhouse chemdog is sucking big dicks right now, barely any taller than my Sincity lvbk both outdoors.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2013)

nice i was curious how gdp tahoe compares!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 13, 2013)

i was peeping hard that humbolt seed org. lemon thai kush.

sounds so classic dank ...& in regs too.

$100+ with ship wtf?

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/humboldt-seed-organisation-lemon-thai-kush-regular/prod_4307.html

on all but the most trusted bean makers, im not sure i can justify spending $100 anymore. 
i need to get some feedback on this company.

ive read the sour d #2 and the b. dream were average to good (+ / -) on posts w/o pics.

id love to get that true old school pineapple yum affie type dense tasty dank ass kush ...which i thought was a classic humbolt strain.

i know there's seeds of this ^ around. 

needs me some cali friends. 
damn left coasters with your hot chicks , killer custom cars , great surf , and mad strains.

out here , we got hot pretzels , city full of fat chicks , and my trusty copy of "swank" to hold me on the subway.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2013)

yea i read they were good (bd n sd) but i think those are growers that havent had the originals lol but im prob wrong lol you think pineapple express is fruity like you describe? i too love pineapple n citrus alike. was thinking C99 might do the trick and shits a fast sativa. oh yea anyone know if chocolope has c99 in it? my choco was so cantoloupe flavored shit was dank lanky sativa till flip, had no stretch! wish i never killed it off... been a year and people still ask for some cantaloupe! what is up with humbolt seed org, heard the emdog was a crippie cross with the odds like 10mil to one of getting a crippie pheno lol just seems like another shady as fuck company. they pop up with 12 strains for beautiful prices. hmmmm shit is snoop lyins seed co? lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2013)

just realized they running a promo for free pineapple thai kush beans, buy whatever get some free from humbolt


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 13, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> i was peeping hard that humbolt seed org. lemon thai kush.
> 
> sounds so classic dank ...& in regs too.
> 
> ...


 Their Lemon Thai Kush grows BIG, it's quite potent too, the one pheno my bud grew out tasted like Pina Colada with a shot of petrol, the other just straight-up pine which was not all that nice (I'm not a fan of pine in reefer personally so that's a taste thing from my side).
Personally I'd consider it an outdoor plant mate, but I know about a guy that's literally busy germing some for his indoor setup not sure if they've even popped the soil yet, as soon as he's got some pics to show I'll pass you the link so you can see how it rolls. 

Gud, you know Breeder's Boutique have a 50 percent off sale at the mo?... That means you can get 4 packs of beans for 50 bucks. Their Psycho Killer and Engineer's Dream look insane by al the grows I've seen of it on RIU... 

http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/#

Wanna talk a good deal well there we go, I'd also be hard-pressed to fork out 100 USD for a pack with insane deals on insanely good dank going around...

Galvatron, your honest impression on the LVBK so far... How do you find the growth rate on your girls? They kickin along like you'd expect to? I feel like she's kicking my ass a little but the Tahoe right next to it is really powering along... Perhaps I am just really bad with the Indica I don't know.


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 13, 2013)

My honest opinion is that they are extremely slow veggers. I don't know if it's my set up or not since I'm using leds indoors, and am used to growing under the sun but dam these plants are going so slow for me. I've grown some other bubba crosses that grow similar to these(bubba x afghan) and they need a few extra week's in veg. I even put one of the lvbk outdoors and left one inside and the difference is not much at all between them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 13, 2013)

Galvatron said:


> My honest opinion is that they are extremely slow veggers. I don't know if it's my set up or not since I'm using leds indoors, and am used to growing under the sun but dam these plants are going so slow for me. I've grown some other bubba crosses that grow similar to these(bubba x afghan) and they need a few extra week's in veg. I even put one of the lvbk outdoors and left one inside and the difference is not much at all between them.


 I'm feeling the same... I have a one-week old Tahoe clone that's got bigger leaves than 8-week-old LVBK mums. I have them vegging under 400w MH in my smallest tent so it's Photon City in there I kid you not... I've had 'em in coco, clones in ebb n flow, and even put one in the DWC system to see what it likes most... Stays slow all round.

You know what pissed me off bigtime? Did you see the new promo pic for it? It's like they finally admitted that no, you won't get that amount of frost, definitely not a 'white' strain. I kinda wanted a super-indica for my wife, she NEEDS a good couch-lock to be able to relax at night, shame poor girl's arthritis is becoming very uncomfortable so I wanted a big pile of STRONG medicine for her. She can toke up to 2 ounces a week. Slow vegging girls of average Kush quality are not going to cut it around these parts. 

Shame on you, SinCity, you got MH to fall for clever marketing. But I shall reserve final judgement for the finished bud. I am probably the world's most brutal reviewer so yeah that bud better ROCK LOL...

Running the Bodhi gear as soon as it gets here.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 13, 2013)

love that breeder boutque sale !

nice. way. 
gud looking out.

up from the lab , all set to go.
drip kit here. plants nearly ready.
tables all low. waste bins positioned.

...ideas all machinated.

my only issue.
fems is the only way in this set up.

anything turning male fucks up my numbers game.
id rather cull a shit fem or two than have 3 or 4 males.

so we gonna limit reg seeds runs to 5 (ish) beans every month.
10 to 15 fems every 3 to 4 weeks should get the job done.

my drip kit doesnt specify gph on the emitters but i'll assume 1 gph & .5 .

33 gal rez 250 gph pump w/ shut off valve to cut down flow and the reducers / regulators that come with the kit.
though i was thinking about a continuous (uncapped) end that goes back to the rez.

anybody?

since i dont use smart pots, was gonna start w/ feed my coco rockwool mix every 3 days for 5 (ish) minutes to start. 

thoughts?

surely i'll be asking a few questions 
the drip to waste section is tight here at RIU but i need specifics.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 13, 2013)

so now i have to change my crack plan.

sannie kolossus , dna holy grail kush , esko pink cheese , and emerald triangle bb headband gonna start the next sesh.

these tahoe og look like no shows.
& one bean is totally fucking empty.

holy sloppytitsfuck f2 , i think, a garden gnome stole the contents.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 13, 2013)

Man that blows Hamish. But I kind of had a feeling their original picture of LVBK was a rarity. Plus the bud in that picture was small leaving me to assume LVBK give small yields, but it might just be it grows so slow. Hopefully she swells during flower and is coated nicely. 

I picked up that critical sensi star for a knock out indica high, my bedtime bud. The next generation grape god cut that is being replaced by the sensi star was a knock out indica as well, but I don't feel comfortable recommending next generations seeds. Even though I've gotten Grape god twice, once feminized and once regular and both were identical, but the company has many bad reports over the years. 

Also running a freebie from WOS their mazar x white rhino and supposely this one is made for medical. Suppose to be really coated like a hash plant but we'll let you know about that here in a month.


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 13, 2013)

What's your.mix? we're running 4" blocks on top of hugos with coco underneath in a eurogrower, goes 2-3 days between watering right now


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 13, 2013)

perfect ^ 

botanicare coco with rockwool crutons. maybe 70 / 30 mix.

doing the math with the number of plants , all the same emitters , & the rez size ...about one hour of drip time every 3 days looks about right.

using 1 gph emitter.
for starters.

simple mix rez mix & handfeeding bloom boosters or liquid karma or whatever. 

rez : cns17 bloom/grow 50/50 mix + cal mag + p. silicate + 1/2 strength enzyme, & a quick bennie tea i make over night.

every 3to4 weeks clearex flush. handfeed.

ph 6.0

ppm 800 to 1000

air stone. 
cause im not a fan of circ pumps.

should be able to bust a fresh rez easy every week.
& im saving about +140 gallons of nutes every month !

total plants in flower at any time should be 24 to 25.
3 gal grow bags. with above rockwool ammended mix.

im vegging solid plants from seed & clone in one gal contains switching to 3gal 7 to 10 days before flower.

super-crop & transplant same day.

i use only BTI in the coco to with my fungi fucking gnats.

reuse all media possible for transplants.
since im taking advantage of enzymes.


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds like a nice setup man!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 13, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> cracked 3 tahoe og regs.
> sunday is a good day for crackin.
> 
> splish
> ...


I've noticed inbred seeds like serious seeds bubblicious are like this. But they should look all uniform (homogenous). I suspect the same with those f3's. I also note a slow veg for some Indy's. Anyone experience the same??


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 13, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> i was peeping hard that humbolt seed org. lemon thai kush.
> 
> sounds so classic dank ...& in regs too.
> 
> ...


Ha ha I was eyeballing that one too. I was eyeballing the lemon Thai like she was the hottest bitch in highschool.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 13, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Their Lemon Thai Kush grows BIG, it's quite potent too, the one pheno my bud grew out tasted like Pina Colada with a shot of petrol, the other just straight-up pine which was not all that nice (I'm not a fan of pine in reefer personally so that's a taste thing from my side).
> Personally I'd consider it an outdoor plant mate, but I know about a guy that's literally busy germing some for his indoor setup not sure if they've even popped the soil yet, as soon as he's got some pics to show I'll pass you the link so you can see how it rolls.
> 
> Gud, you know Breeder's Boutique have a 50 percent off sale at the mo?... That means you can get 4 packs of beans for 50 bucks. Their Psycho Killer and Engineer's Dream look insane by al the grows I've seen of it on RIU...
> ...


Do they ship to where I'm at?? That is a great deal. I'm in the crowd that finds it very hard to pay more than $100 a pack. I think all the breeders would be able to sell more if they had more reasonable prices.


----------



## Belle of Buds (Aug 13, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> cash flow why you low? ...https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-seeds-la-chocolat/prod_4018.html


I have one of those...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2013)

damn you bean was fucking empty!? how the fuck....


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2013)

the bubba is a crawler isnt she! whats that new pic of lvbk at, im curious...wanna see it.


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2013)

Antidote Kush~(rp og kush x force og)


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2013)

really? im not the only one that liked the RP og?! lol that cross sounds epic...


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> really? im not the only one that liked the RP og?! lol that cross sounds epic...


yep,ran a few of them beans,and this one took the keeper spot....im hopein that the force og(sativa dom) dad will up the bud production,and add some more funk.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2013)

good luck with that project! sounds like some ocean grown fire!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 13, 2013)

single ceed center has this picture:
http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/products/sin-city-lvbk

Which is power purps on the sin city site.

Not sure if this was what Mad H. was referring to or not though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 13, 2013)

LVBK Promo Pic Comparison:

The 'tude, that NEVER updates: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sincity-seeds-lvbk/prod_4158.html
SoS, that updates often: http://seaofseeds.com/l-v-b-k

Huge difference. Anyhow, I've got this ONE pheno of the LVBK I've had me eyes on since day one: Lighter feeder but heavy on the Mg, HUGE narrower leaf-shape, looks like a classic OGK it's hard to tell that one apart from the Tahoe. Slightly faster grower too. I just, just might have the white pheno... I should know within 3 or 4 weeks if I do. But seriously. We are talking 15 beans popped to find that ONE different-looking phenotype, so if it DOES end up being the one I want, aiming to get it is about the same roll of the dice as getting the good Cali Connection phenos out of a single pack. And conversely, will probably end up being 100 percent worth all the hassle, just like the good CC phenos are...

This really is a good thread to nit-pick the details on. Looks like we all know exactly what we want here LOL... No second bests for anybody and I like that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah that is a picture of sin city's power purps on that SOS ad for sure, it is the strain right above LVBK on sincity's web page. 
Here is a journal of LVBK who took it to full grow, sounds like it is frosty, I had to register so I couldn't see the pictures yet but here you go:

http://forum.seeddepot.nl/showthread.php?3293-Sin-LVBK-Journal/page4


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 14, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah that is a picture of sin city's power purps on that SOS ad for sure, it is the strain right above LVBK on sincity's web page.
> Here is a journal of LVBK who took it to full grow, sounds like it is frosty, I had to register so I couldn't see the pictures yet but here you go:
> 
> http://forum.seeddepot.nl/showthread.php?3293-Sin-LVBK-Journal/page4


 Yeah I've followed a few grows of it, basically what got me to go 'Hey, WTF?!'... Don't get me wrong it's a frosty-ass strain, right, BUT... I still find the original promo pic a bit misleading. Even taking into account the EXTREME close-up. 
From the finished grows I've seen it's kinda on par with Fire Alien Kush or Biker Kush and other Kush strains, which is great aside from the fact that the FAK and Biker grow like monsters, you should see the Doc's plants man, FAK put into flower at 2 weeks ended as FAT bushes with the most rude fan-leaves I have ever seen... 
So taking he extended vegging time into account and then drawing a comparison between the grow reports and seeing the finished bud, I just feel my money would be better spent on something else. Slow vegging is just screwing my efficiency with this rig man... SoG, so it's clones every 2 weeks like clockwork over here, and uniformity is essential so it's one pheno per table at a time for me or it just gets messy. 

But not to worry, I have changed strategy: Got 8 Tahoe clones busy going into mummy mode, should be 2 weeks before I have all the fresh shoots I need, and then some. So 2 weeks and my schedule is back to normal. LVBK clones are also being kept for new mums, but I am going to take the clones into my outdoor garden instead, wasn't even going to go outdoors at all this coming season but yeah... So one fat batch of outdoor LVBK, I've always done my Bubbas outdoors anyhow. 

Bodhi gear getting here in a few days, going to pop them beans INSTANTLY, but I will keep running the Tahoe until they are 3 months old and then switch out. Also more similar flowering perdiod to the Tahoe so it will work MUCH better for the lab schedule. 

So once again, all my comments are relative to my personal needs and expectations...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 14, 2013)

... I mean, small yield and all too. Indicas are weird. Have a look at this pic of a Sat a mate of mine here on RIU grew out. Come ONNNNNN.... Yes please. MNS Angelheart done like only the Doc can, NFT fucking MASTER that guy:


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2013)

i got the 98 bubba from calicon and im about to do a SOG and hopefully a vertical SOG. only prob is i gotta veg forever to get 50 clones lol this bubba isnt a coffee pheno, its real weird! strong as fuck tho, i has a half zip last longer than 2 zips of ghost train or about the same...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 14, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i got the 98 bubba from calicon and im about to do a SOG and hopefully a vertical SOG. only prob is i gotta veg forever to get 50 clones lol this bubba isnt a coffee pheno, its real weird! strong as fuck tho, i has a half zip last longer than 2 zips of ghost train or about the same...


 I feel guilty about derailing Gud's thread so much LOL... Gud, my apologies. I created a space for my random-ass musing though feel free to pop around and come derail it in return. Karma works like that lol... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/706714-mhs-thread-random-dankness.html#post9473180


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 14, 2013)

no worries ^ 
derail away.

post promos. talk about your headstash.
talk about your vagina warts. talk about your set up.

its all gud.

keeps people interested & makes for interesting.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 15, 2013)

About this, what is people's favorite kind of flavor.

Me, I likes berry/fruity favors, noble woods (i.e. sandal wood not burnt wood), and then the old ajax or irish spring soap.

personal examples are:
For berry/fruity: Critical Jack herer by delicious ceeds, Blueberry circa 02' by dutch passion, and lastly Top 44 by nirvana. 

Sandal woods: Pure power plant by nirvana and power kush by dinafem

Ajax cleaning agent or like Irish spring soap: Ak47 serious ceeds. Though the noble wood taste is similar to the ajax flavor in the PPP from nirvana and Ak. 

We dislike the black licorice(pineapple chunk by BF), peppery(jack herer by sensi), dirty brick bud, and heat stressed/premature. 

These all strains done first hand(except dirty brick swag), had many other great smokes through out the years, but not counting any bought or traded herbs here.


----------



## calicat (Aug 15, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Their Lemon Thai Kush grows BIG, it's quite potent too, the one pheno my bud grew out tasted like Pina Colada with a shot of petrol, the other just straight-up pine which was not all that nice (I'm not a fan of pine in reefer personally so that's a taste thing from my side).
> Personally I'd consider it an outdoor plant mate, but I know about a guy that's literally busy germing some for his indoor setup not sure if they've even popped the soil yet, as soon as he's got some pics to show I'll pass you the link so you can see how it rolls.
> 
> Gud, you know Breeder's Boutique have a 50 percent off sale at the mo?... That means you can get 4 packs of beans for 50 bucks. Their Psycho Killer and Engineer's Dream look insane by al the grows I've seen of it on RIU...
> ...


Good to hear regarding LTK from HSO I have one in veg atm.


----------



## calicat (Aug 15, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> so now i have to change my crack plan.
> 
> sannie kolossus , dna holy grail kush , esko pink cheese , and emerald triangle bb headband gonna start the next sesh.
> 
> ...


Hope you get the Big white phenol on those Kolossus'


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 15, 2013)

i already grew one seed from that kolossus pack.

turned out REAL nice.
kept it around for 3 runs.

cloned fast , veg fast , easy care , not picky , real nice yield , stable no herms , responds to pinchy & supercrop , nugz are dense , great bag appeal , and the flavor was like lemon cream.

my clients loved it.

& so did i... hording the last half ounce when i could have made $... lying like ...ow no , sold out weeks ago 

got 4 beans left.

people talk shit on that particular sannie strain... but everything doesnt need to be uber powerful.

very good weed. imo. 

raw king size + kolossus nug + tiny piece of hash = stupid stoned


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 15, 2013)

way too many regs on this last crack run.

took 6 sour kush (dna) cuts to compensate.

^ got one for flower too.
last two weeks in a 3 gal bag.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 15, 2013)

e$ko's blue santa (fem) looking amazing. little slow in veg. 
but simply pretty plants.

pink cheese.
also supa nice , fast growth , nice structure , easy care.

a99.
omg. huge ! beasty poles. filling up containers with roots in days. 
soon as i can get these sexed... im grabbing a few clones for extra exploration.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 15, 2013)

samsara sweet black angel ...looks so nice ...i had to transplant that girl early !

big fat black domina leaves. 
hope the SSH shines some in the puff.

structure-wise ...she's a beaster !

ive seen mixed reviews but so far im impressed.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 15, 2013)

@ 3ml per gal of cal-mag 

is that enough for coco plants in flower?

15ml per 5 gallon ?

or what are you running with regard to ppm of just cal-mag?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 15, 2013)

chiefing like a muthafucking seminole :

[video=youtube;KnnYiW5dnhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnnYiW5dnhQ[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 15, 2013)

my next clone run : already in 1 gallon pots.

blue dream & sheherezade.

exciting


----------



## canefan (Aug 15, 2013)

Sounding good gud, wish I could get back to that many strains going at once, maybe after the elections here in Jan. they will lighten up again. Anyway, just stepped up two of the four colombian gold x lambsbread, I was sooo nervous this time only 11 days old but they were so tall and lanky. I staked them with paperclips for a couple of days but decided just to bury them up to their leaves and be done with it. I was very excited to see one had fingers for set of true leaves, maybe just maybe he/she will be special all the way through. They all look great and after a very slow start they are picking.

Gud I have a question since you grow many of sannie's and escobar's strain also: Would think kolossus to be a decent addition? Let me explain a bit. Growing at high altitude 6500 ft lots of humidity whether they spend time inside or out, and in a greenhouse. The problem is lack of CO2 and yield is a bit smaller so I am looking to find a heavier yielder, I have lots of crosses now with Sannie's Jack and just want to add a few new genes in there? Thanks to you and anyone else that will ponder this question.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 15, 2013)

sannie is a reliable "go to crack" in my book.
those blue diesel already have purple stems in the seedling stage.

sannies gear is accessible & affordable. so it easy to get solid gear.

kolossus is a nice plant. really strong branchy structure. solid yield.
there is a real nice grow report on opengrow posting similar results.

depending on your goals & considering its lineage , you might want to play with it.

try & see.

shackzilla might be a cool option too.
even selene , might add a nice complexity to your breeding.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 15, 2013)

got a tahoe to crack.
shells on these bitches is thick.

& 3 emerald triangle "bb headband" just hit the shot glass.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 15, 2013)

read good things about that BB headband. i wish i didnt sell my freebie lol


----------



## Redeye Bri (Aug 15, 2013)

I do 3 ml calmag per gallon for my hempys and the ladies love it haven't tried coco yet, but about to. Also curious if this is enough for coco.


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2013)

yea,i like 15 ml a gal of cal/mag,but for a strain that loves cal/mag>>chemberry she could use 20-25 ml/gal.i grow in sunshine advance mix/with admendments.


----------



## calicat (Aug 15, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> i already grew one seed from that kolossus pack.
> 
> turned out REAL nice.
> kept it around for 3 runs.
> ...


Yeah I have heard that several times concerning the potency on the shack pheno. We like it a lot our favorite daytime smoke atm well with auto critical jack. And true that it doesn't need to be uber powerful there are other strains that could satisfy that need.


----------



## calicat (Aug 15, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> way too many regs on this last crack run.
> 
> took 6 sour kush (dna) cuts to compensate.
> 
> ...


Have one in flowering now. Totally digging the look and smell of it.


----------



## calicat (Aug 15, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> read good things about that BB headband. i wish i didnt sell my freebie lol


Wish I didn't lose mine during early 5 day heatwave. I ended up losing lets see 6 lucky charms, a la cheese, a lemon skunk, a skywalker og, a superskunk, a pura vida, a sunshine daydream, and I know im missing something else too lol. They all germed but it was too hot and the taproot shriveled back up like a turtles head when in fear.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 15, 2013)

Two phenos of critical sensi star: fat leaf and skinny leaf. I'm digging the fat leaf indica. That one should be leaning hard towards the sensi star mother and hopefully the other has more critical. Be nice to have one of each. Cheers. 

The fat leaf one looks just like the mazar x white rhino only twice the size! Both are dark green indicas that stink. Can't wait for another week or so of veg, then 12/12 and we'll start to see, what we're running. Soon there will be clones up the arse. Once the change over is complete then we'll be bean hunting on the old black market. Just in time for thanksgiving and then again for christmas, hell probably even by hell o ween. Lots of goodies being picked up so why not grab some northern lights from peakceeds along with a few others. Want to nab a bag full, can you dig it?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 15, 2013)

genuity said:


> yea,i like 15 ml a gal of cal/mag,but for a strain that loves cal/mag>>chemberry she could use 20-25 ml/gal.i grow in sunshine advance mix/with admendments.


Man that is one hell of a grow under one 23 watt cfl! LOL. Cheers.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> got a tahoe to crack.
> shells on these bitches is thick.
> 
> & 3 emerald triangle "bb headband" just hit the shot glass.


 Yup mine got the scuff and soak. Got a whole heap of Tahoe clones going into mummy mode, some coco some DWC, about 3 weeks away from chuckin 18 cones at least in the SoG, got the third table ready now to make up for lost time too. Need more Lemon Pledge. 

[video=youtube;w9ckhbvSI_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9ckhbvSI_k[/video]


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Aug 16, 2013)

I am running Thunderstruck 99 hybrids and inbreds that I created at the moment. Here's one I call mr. funky, (I'm flowering under fluroscents, in my giant bloom box).  Mr. Funky has been seeded out with a (Wonderjacks x Thunderstruck 99 male) pic is about 1 week before harvest. Seeding under fluros, usually pretty much shuts down bud production. But Mr. Funky (only 2 foot tall) wants to turn into a bud ball anyway... These Wonder strains I'm working with, are going to be making a big splash soon, as I'm very impressed with the results, and I think it's going to beat the rest of the market by a good measure when released...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

Vincent VonBlown said:


> I am running Thunderstruck 99 hybrids and inbreds that I created at the moment. Here's one I call mr. funky, (I'm flowering under fluroscents, in my giant bloom box). View attachment 2778559 Mr. Funky has been seeded out with a (Wonderjacks x Thunderstruck 99 male) pic is about 1 week before harvest. Seeding under fluros, usually pretty much shuts down bud production. But Mr. Funky (only 2 foot tall) wants to turn into a bud ball anyway... These Wonder strains I'm working with, are going to be making a big splash soon, as I'm very impressed with the results, and I think it's going to beat the rest of the market by a good measure when released...


 My seeded plants still give me excellent nugs, just with seeds in it...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 16, 2013)

fuck the nugz... i just throw them away.

& mix ^ it with cat poop to conceal the plant/weed smell in my trash.

smoke dem seeds !

puff
puff
snap
crackle
pop... paaaaaaaaaaaassssssssss


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> fuck the nugz... i just throw them away.
> 
> & mix ^ it with cat poop to conceal the plant/weed smell in my trash.
> 
> ...


 That's one way to do it... Well it's how they do it in Durban LOL LOL LOL.... I am NOT kidding.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 16, 2013)

As rowdy teenagers we used to pack up a fat bowl of beans and then throw a tiny bit of shake on top of it to make it look like a full bong load of weed. Then we tell a buddy "here's some greens dude, pull your fattest rip". Most of the time they would have already cleared the bong before they realized they just hit a bowlful of beans. Cruelly funny. 

In reality though it was dirty brick swag anyway so the beans actually didn't taste much worse.


----------



## canefan (Aug 16, 2013)

I do get an occassional seed here than there, its a bummer in the bong but with just pollinating selective branches I don't get very many mistakes. , hate the taste of a seed burning though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> As rowdy teenagers we used to pack up a fat bowl of beans and then throw a tiny bit of shake on top of it to make it look like a full bong load of weed. Then we tell a buddy "here's some greens dude, pull your fattest rip". Most of the time they would have already cleared the bong before they realized they just hit a bowlful of beans. Cruelly funny.
> 
> In reality though it was dirty brick swag anyway so the beans actually didn't taste much worse.


 ROFL.. DUUUUUUDE. Must've stank up the whole room. 

Anyhow, pic under HPS is LVBK at 8 weeks, the other Tahoe clone at 7 days after roots...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes the beans stunk it up rough style. But worth it for sure.

That LVBK is a heartbreaker. Looks like sin city missed the mark with that one or it just really has to be dialed in? Either way you're probably better off running some proven tahoe to even out the off set like you were saying. Hopefully that cssh does you right after this debacle. Cheers.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 16, 2013)

was the lvbk supposed to veg fast? i havent checked out any grows but i assumed they would be some slow veggers. they contain master kush too?


----------



## Dsmwarrior (Aug 16, 2013)

What do you guys think of lemon skunk, og kush, and blue widow for an indoor grow? Do they grow about the same rate? And I've tried the og and lemon skunk, but how's the blue widow?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 16, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> ... I mean, small yield and all too. Indicas are weird. Have a look at this pic of a Sat a mate of mine here on RIU grew out. Come ONNNNNN.... Yes please. MNS Angelheart done like only the Doc can, NFT fucking MASTER that guy:


That bud has a shitload of fox tails


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 16, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> e$ko's blue santa (fem) looking amazing. little slow in veg.
> but simply pretty plants.
> 
> pink cheese.
> ...


That a99 putting ya to work eh!? Its a good thing my Satori keeper does that. Is she a nute hog also?? Oh and how is the Mandala #1??


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 16, 2013)

its all foxtails lol, must be some kind of landrace maybe?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 16, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> its all foxtails lol, must be some kind of landrace maybe?


That's the most foxtails I've ever seen!!Buzzy lookin sativa influence


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 17, 2013)

LOL you kids these days... You guys seriously don't know Angelheart? It was a collab between Neville and Shantibaba, enough said pretty much. 

Mr Nice Angel Heart (Seeds Mango Haze x Afghan Skunk) If there was a plant close to perfect in flavor I would advocate this one. It will leave your mouth watering, and the body wanting more. The possible complex interaction and combinations of terpenes will simply amaze all that grow her and the remedy for others will flow from the taste. This hybrid should be expected to flower in an indoor grow for 60-70 days.In the northern hemisphere one would expect it to be ready by early October. In the southern hemisphere it should go till end of March, possibly mid March if the season is favorable. An expected yield per square meter would be between 400 -600 grams, but there will be surprising plants in this hybrid. Let the Angel's heart beat in you!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 17, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> That a99 putting ya to work eh!? Its a good thing my Satori keeper does that. Is she a nute hog also?? Oh and how is the Mandala #1??


not really a nute hog.

she grows very lush , green , and verdant on 800ppm.

a99 grows the way it does cause of the particular c99 daddy e$ko used in the cross.

i pulled the mandala #1 for exploration.
not cracked yet.

from long term storage w/ pretty tails , 3 for 3 on emerald triangle's "bb headband".


----------



## calicat (Aug 17, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> was the lvbk supposed to veg fast? i havent checked out any grows but i assumed they would be some slow veggers. they contain master kush too?


If it has the male as blue power then yes it does have Master Kush in it.


----------



## calicat (Aug 17, 2013)

Dsmwarrior said:


> What do you guys think of lemon skunk, og kush, and blue widow for an indoor grow? Do they grow about the same rate? And I've tried the og and lemon skunk, but how's the blue widow?


If the lemon skunk is from DNA Genetics then that's a big hell yes. Og kush depends on the breeder. Blue widow had it never grew it though. No none of those will grow at the same rate in veg or in flower.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 17, 2013)

1) back on the cal-mag train , 15ml per 5 gal , sour kush , letting this one go

2) firestarter , done & done

3) sensistar , done & done

all let go.

fun for play though.

got another sour kush pheno for exploration. the og leaning one.


----------



## calicat (Aug 17, 2013)

I only ran a single sour kush and it is the diesel leaning phenol. Looking gorgeous. Those are looking mighty awesome Gud. Btw check out this defiance of statistics. When I mentioned I lost 6 lucky charms due to heatwave, the four remaining I germed well one is pending but three turned out to be females. What are the chances eh lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 17, 2013)

cali i see u on scs with a few grows, you grown blue power out? im looking for a nice bubba master kush leaner, they pop up alot? the master pheno that is,


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 17, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> View attachment 2780307View attachment 2780308View attachment 2780309
> 
> 1) back on the cal-mag train , 15ml per 5 gal , sour kush , letting this one go
> 
> ...



3/6 sour kush phenos i had grew like shit. idk if they were heavy eaters / light eaters and i just screwed em up but i had 3 that were worthless. fan leaves bailed out wayyy to early. and the everything else basically followed


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2013)

Subtotal *Royal Moby* royal-queen-seeds-royal-moby36651$70.83 *FREE - Sleestack x Sk1 (x2)* free11$0.00 *FREE - Loud Seeds 7/8 Sour (x2)* free21$0.00 *FREE - WhiteWidow x WhiteWidow (x1)* free31$0.00 *FREE - Auto Somango (x1)* free41$0.00 *FREE - Auto Amnesia Fem (x1)* free51$0.00 *FREE - Black Domina x Super Skunk Fem (x1)* free61$0.00 and popped every damn one of em!


----------



## calicat (Aug 17, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> cali i see u on scs with a few grows, you grown blue power out? im looking for a nice bubba master kush leaner, they pop up alot? the master pheno that is,


I have an account if you are referring to Sincity forum but don't have any grows there yet. I might put some pictures of my pending unsexed 5 Sinmints and maybe the 12/12 tangerine power and one in vegetation. The blue power atm seems to dominate in structure. For instance the tangerine power I have 12/12 looks totally like a blue power but the meristem reeks of orange goodness.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 17, 2013)

my bad about the grow logs but i knew i seen you there


----------



## danbridge (Aug 17, 2013)

3 NYC sour D's. They are in thier 3rd week of flowering now.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 17, 2013)

nice freebies


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice



6week veg 1 week flower


----------



## calicat (Aug 18, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> my bad about the grow logs but i knew i seen you there


Nah you prolly got me mixed up with thundercat and hes from N. Cali too. I have same tag over there.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 18, 2013)

Yo yo yo what up??!! I got two mothers going outdoor soon. Waiting til they recover from the cuts I took to start new moms. Here's a peek of my mother clone chamber. Super Critical Sensi Star mom in front and Satori mom in back. 10 & 1/2 sandal for comparison. This how I collect pollen safely as well. I flower a male in a box inside a 2 liter bottle. View attachment 2782354View attachment 2782355


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 19, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Yo yo yo what up??!! I got two mothers going outdoor soon. Waiting til they recover from the cuts I took to start new moms. Here's a peek of my mother clone chamber. Super Critical Sensi Star mom in front and Satori mom in back. 10 & 1/2 sandal for comparison. This how I collect pollen safely as well. I flower a male in a box inside a 2 liter bottle. View attachment 2782354View attachment 2782355


 Looks like time for some Cal/Mag mate... You noticed how bloody Mg-hungry most strains are these days?... Pretty much everybody is having the issue of having to pump up the Cal/Mag feeds. Same story here, even with the living crap buffered out of my coco mixes.


----------



## calicat (Aug 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Looks like time for some Cal/Mag mate... You noticed how bloody Mg-hungry most strains are these days?... Pretty much everybody is having the issue of having to pump up the Cal/Mag feeds. Same story here, even with the living crap buffered out of my coco mixes.


Ive noticed over the years when it comes summertime cal/mag has a tendency to become more mobile versus when your grow area is in its acceptable parameters. I ended up having a runt which I'll be culling out prolly soon an og#18 due to wilt and cal/mg issues.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 19, 2013)

Dog  BX2 Dog1$39.36$39.36Cheese Surprise Cheese Surprise1$39.36$39.36*Sub-Total:*$78.73 *World Post - Standard (Weight: 0.00kg):*$8.90 *Coupon(BBSS13):*$-39.36 *Total:*$48.26
 


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 19, 2013)

score.

and when you paypal , as required , seems as though they drop shipping charges or apply a discount !

unless there's some kind of error... i got 3 packs of FAT gear for $32 (ish) delivered.

& the BBSS13 is heath robinson's black rose x sensistar , freebie.

nice !

first seed score since i've been back on the scene.
so happy 

time for a HUGE celebratory raw paper dank filled joint.
yum.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 19, 2013)

those 12 inch raws? you fill those too...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 19, 2013)

its official.

with the promo code & whatever blessing the breeder boutique uses those seeds cost me $31.16 with shipping.
just checked my virtual bank account ledger.

if u got spare $ i think the sale their having is killer.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Looks like time for some Cal/Mag mate... You noticed how bloody Mg-hungry most strains are these days?... Pretty much everybody is having the issue of having to pump up the Cal/Mag feeds. Same story here, even with the living crap buffered out of my coco mixes.


I hear ya but I'm doing this one cheap. Buying cal mag later when I get a check. I've noticed my satori is a cal mag hog. But once they go in the ground it will straighten out.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 19, 2013)

Yo Gud that is a great deal!! That is over at breeder boutique right??


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 19, 2013)

yep.

the other bou'tique.

http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site

~
~
~

cheap maiil order nutes : www.kelp4less.com

cheap !

why not give your girls a little whatever so they hit the ground running ?

save your $ and get what u need discrete to ur door.

i love their N + Ca ! potent & did i mention cheap?


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 20, 2013)

Kelp4less.com is awesome. I can't stop buying stuff from them.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 20, 2013)

my next ammendment purchase will most def be from them.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 20, 2013)

WHITE WIDOW X BIG BUD FROM FEMALE SEEDS^^



chocolate heaven from g13, anyone seen mad tvs lower expectations skits? lol



dnas snowcap freebie from few months ago



mendodawg from guage green, hoping for a potent dessert flavor pheno ofcourse...

View attachment 2783745View attachment 2783746

heres what ill prob stop running lol my gsc 3 and maybe 4 looking to be the girls you see on springer...you know!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 20, 2013)

Fresh Tahoe mums comin' on strong... This is how I like my plants to grow, mad and wild and full of energy. These are 17 days after first roots and have already been topped once a few days after being planted out:


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 20, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> its official.
> 
> with the promo code & whatever blessing the breeder boutique uses those seeds cost me $31.16 with shipping.
> just checked my virtual bank account ledger.
> ...


Hey gud, what promo code are you referring to? I wouldn't mind grabbing a couple packs myself, especially for such a killer price.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 20, 2013)

the code :

like this ==> BBSS13

you'll see the code only on the homepage.

you can apply the discount code before u check out ...which let's u know u got it right.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 20, 2013)

gonna have some starfire 2B coming out soon

and 2C pheno

as well as some dog poo 

got to love green beanz seeds

dude my dog ripped into that container . . i saved one pack . . .fuck my life


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 20, 2013)

We were 4 wheeling down the beach in Cameron La and came up on a bale of smoke, we were probably 15.Got the smoke back to the house and it had a dogshit smell as soon as you lit it.Been sitting in the Gulf for awhile.Made me laugh when ya said dog poo.We sold that load to the Old Black Men in town and they rolled it into doobies and sold every joint of that garbage back to the white boys @ $2 a joint. That was the year the hard ass skunk first came in, lime green and smelled like a real skunk.First time I had ever seen good Hydroponic Bud.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 20, 2013)

Dog Poo-(ChemDD Original Rez) x Apollo 13BX

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/485497-heres-chem-dd-x-apollo.html

#8 f1








#5 f1


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 20, 2013)

^^^

[video=youtube;205K9Pim2oE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=205K9Pim2oE[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 20, 2013)

breeders boutique definitely got the gud communication.

my shits in the mail as of this afternoon.
never ordered from the BB web store but picked up "qrazy quake" last year from sea of seeds.

giving the BB two thumbs up for customer service!
if you like their gear , the web store gets my vote.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 20, 2013)

Just dropped some Train Wreck, Mazar x White Rhino and Critical Jack Herer today. I struggled with the Critical Kush and Bomb Cherry Bomb I dropped a few weeks ago, but they are coming along nicely now. The GDP is on day 25 of Flower and are looking great. All welcome to stop over and take a look at all of them.


----------



## Clankie (Aug 20, 2013)

something i'm running right now is this, which is a killing fields f3 cut i had that had a very grapefruit taste from the nycd, but not as much of a sativa high, and crossed to a satori from mandala seeds. the result, of which i've only run 1 female so far, but the result is an intense grapefruit/berry/citrus tasting and smelling girl with a 9-10 week flowering time, and an intense and long lasting sativa high. not sure about a name for this girl.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 20, 2013)

im definitely saving any decent gooey male i find.

x to blue dream :

goo dreams

wish i kept this fire og male i found.
he was 100% stout , node-y , & bad ass.


----------



## stonehead69 (Aug 20, 2013)

*5 Killa Queen X Blue Hammer and 3 K.O. Kush F4 at 10 days from planting seed. **

100% germ rate so far from sannies gear.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/675748-killa-queen-x-blue-hammer-7.html

I`m Looking for a newer strain .... TGA Mickey Kush 

But as far as I can see its sold out everywhere 

If you happen to know where to pick up a 5 or 10 pack please PM me.

*​The Lab results of this strain were very interesting... especially the high THC and CBG... I really want to see what kind of pain relieving effects this strain has,as well as to see just how much of a mood booster it really is. I`m sure it is with all the sativa in it. ... really wondering what this high CBG content brings to the effect, as far as pain relief, and relief of depression.

To all that help to bring good medicine to the people

god bless you

stonehead69/straydog


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 20, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> the code :
> 
> like this ==> BBSS13
> 
> ...


Gotcha, thanks. Took a minute to figure out how to apply the code, but I got it. That's a serious discount, $31 for 2 packs of seeds. Went with the Qrazy Quake and Deep Psychosis.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 20, 2013)

i was just checking out all of tgas new kushes. i want the conspiracy , marion berry, micky, and maybe dr who. def interested in jack skellington for a nice hash producer. anybody running any plants strictly for hash? if so which strains are preferred/recommended?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 20, 2013)

im kinda over TGA & the "space dude".

growing tons , i can see with my own eyes the power of "the dude" in all the crosses subby makes with him.

having a hard time with both spacedawg & chernobyl in the same mom tent cause they have similar characteristics.

^ flavors are def different outside the musky tga type thing that comes w/ his crosses.

however , it doesnt negate the sirens call for some of those new strains : marionberry , conspiracy , and jesus og all look like fun.


cant afford the $125 per pack of 10. cause i busted my $ on those TGA panties for my girl.
but no worries subcool , def be grabbing 5 of the marionberry during the right promo.

outta stock already like another poster noted.

and any $100+ , for beans , & im grabbing that charity kush from gage.


gud "needs" several gallons of nutes & 30 kilo of (dry) coco for the stash.
im a product horder ever since some internet bullshit last year. double extra everything. x 2. x 3. 
cant even control it , i love having never to worry about not having something.

like a mini 'dro store in my basement.

soon as drip starts dripping tomorrow ,  , 600w ballast coming soon to a shelf in my lab.

always prefer gear over everything !

but the breeder boutique sale was just too damn tempting with the dog (in regs!) and that cheese suprise (exodus x deep purple querkle) cross.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 20, 2013)

my next run of romulan x chocolate chunk gonna be BOMBER.

cant wait to share some of those nugz with my behind the scenes crew @ RIU.

my girl smokes that stuff & wakes up panty-less  and achy.
& your girl too. 

shit you or you or you come by the lab smoke with gud only to leave weed drunk , mouth coated in delicious terpines, and butt sore.

one puff too many = smoke-able ruffie.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 20, 2013)

yea my next purchase will be the charity in like 2 or 3 daze! for sheezy


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 20, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> Just dropped some Train Wreck, Mazar x White Rhino and Critical Jack Herer today. I struggled with the Critical Kush and Bomb Cherry Bomb I dropped a few weeks ago, but they are coming along nicely now. The GDP is on day 25 of Flower and are looking great. All welcome to stop over and take a look at all of them.


Please post pics of the Critical Jack Herer. Is it the one from Delicious??


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 20, 2013)

Clankie said:


> something i'm running right now is this, which is a killing fields f3 cut i had that had a very grapefruit taste from the nycd, but not as much of a sativa high, and crossed to a satori from mandala seeds. the result, of which i've only run 1 female so far, but the result is an intense grapefruit/berry/citrus tasting and smelling girl with a 9-10 week flowering time, and an intense and long lasting sativa high. not sure about a name for this girl.


Sweet Satori I think is under rated. I still have a satori mother.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 20, 2013)

My first check in what seemed like ages... I'm gonna get RD afghan ghost, e$co cheese berry, e$co chuckies bride, and The Dog from the boutique. If I can afford it some more og #18 and sour kush. Fuckin lemon skunk... is never in stock when I can get em

Gud if you ever down here let me know. I'll show my light super duper 100,000,000 watt HPS lamp.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2013)

^ screw $100 beans , you should grab some nutes.

on that list the best thing u could grab for your scenario is chucky's ...shit bangs out the dank.

not every pheno.
but the exodus leaning is a bomber ! & fast finisher.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2013)

sheherezade , paradise seeds


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2013)

anybody got fem beans for pork choping , i got recipes to trade.

grill
oven
pan sear
slow cooked

how u like it?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 21, 2013)

Im running my own indica from clone only. i got it about 15 years ago from a buddy who was friends with the guys who created the original bubble gum. i got a cutting from the pure indica mother used for the cross that became bubble gum its a long favorite. I had known 8 people in the world with it but now just me and 2 others I know of still have it so Im working on fem seeds from it. I am also running Great white shark original genes before the breeder split and Im running Veneno (Poison) from Eva seeds as a new strain as it has won Spains Cannibis cup few times and was something I hadn't come across.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2013)

thinking cant wait for those DOG to get here & i hope for a dank robust nut swinging male !



merlin's magik lemon x dog 

==> merlin & the magik og

two extra hoods & numerous 400w ballasts & t5s & assorted , im certain a new tent is needed in my lab


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 21, 2013)

just got home from HTG ten minutes ago.

259 for a 4x8 footer. cant beat it!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2013)

for sure.

i'll grab my shit soon. want to have my 3rd merlin's lemon run together by october.
one more straight run to see if i can triplicate the results like yield, nug density , flavor, make sure im feeding her right , etc.

i'll crack a few dog's by the end of september. 

maybe put them under a cfl w/ more red light.

they'll be the only regs i germ the next 8 weeks.
& im on a 4 week crack schedule.


----------



## lilroach (Aug 21, 2013)

Let's see.....in veg 

I have Mataro Blue (look it up, it's a very high-octane strain that is over-looked)
I have some Dinafem Amnesia in veg
I have some White Widow X Big Bud growing yet again

In flower:

More Dinafem Amnesia
Lemon OG Kush

Just harvested some Blue Hash


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 21, 2013)

how is that ww x bb?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 21, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> ^ screw $100 beans , you should grab some nutes.
> 
> on that list the best thing u could grab for your scenario is chucky's ...shit bangs out the dank.
> 
> ...


 no doubt I'm gonna get some nutes from that kelp link you posted. Its got some pretty dope prices. Getting a bit of some cal mag, pH down and some kelp. Now I just gotta find bat guano for da cheap. Oh and this one chick that owes me dough. Is gonna pay me back. Im using that dough to get another pack of satori. I saw that dog gud I was eyeballing it too.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 21, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> anybody got fem beans for pork choping , i got recipes to trade.
> 
> grill
> oven
> ...


Can't beat my grams recipe. Potato salad and fried chops


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2013)

^ yum

love me some pork chops.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 21, 2013)

oh ya . . . i made taco salad tonight . . . . .nothing beats taco salad . .everyone knows that


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 21, 2013)

damn that shits too funny! we had chops today and last night. twice last week with homemade gravy. pan seared finished in the oven is the bomb...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 21, 2013)

^ Eat to much pork and you'll get the gout, son. LOL. Only good thing about county fairs are the pork chop sandwiches and the hot farm girls.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 21, 2013)

that kelp4less link is awesome gud. I've heard of it a ton of times but i just never paid mind to it. seeing that your cheap ass claimed it good i figured i might wanna check it out !

I'm working on a program with what they offer. I'm pretty sure i can get a very large run done for around 100 bucks.

I'm talking 10% of the cost at the hydro store.

when i get it all finished il share the info and see what you think.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 21, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> that kelp4less link is awesome gud. I've heard of it a ton of times but i just never paid mind to it. seeing that your cheap ass claimed it good i figured i might wanna check it out !
> 
> I'm working on a program with what they offer. I'm pretty sure i can get a very large run done for around 100 bucks.
> 
> ...


Use the coupon code k4lfly5 to get 5% off your order. Every little bit helps. 

Going to buy up a bunch of amendments later in the fall for the veggie garden, try and revitalize the soil.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 21, 2013)

We must be pigs worst nightmare. Here piggy piggy pig


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the code Joe!!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2013)

love posted promo codes & sales !
love kelp4less too.

i have from them :

a) humic powder
b) fulvic powder
c) kelp powder
d) that mix innoculant endo/bacto stuff (love it!)
e) n + ca , fert (love it)
f) bloom booster , 0-52-34
g) ph down (awesome mega strong one drop shit !)


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 21, 2013)

i spent all my dough on a tent and all the trimmings today or i would hit them hard. i wanna try just about all of the base ingredients in some mixes.

I'm the laziest man on the planet i swear too spaghetti monster. BUT i also need to grow epic MJ so i know laziness isn't really all that possible. I wanna make it as ez as possible and i think kelp4less is gonna make it so.

im gonna measure out single use dissolvable balls for a 5 gallon bucket. EVERYTHING YOU NEED just BLOOP in the bucket let it break open and stir stir stir. 

I'm thinking I'm gonna need near 10 stages, and i think a few of them might need to be 2 part sadly i think if i mix up the final bloom mix with anything alive it might fry em b4 they get a chance to get in the water.



on a side note. i feel like somewhere out there some Ritalin sniffer out there figured out something on that site that works lol. it feels like this site this guy at a rave told me about. had a bunch of "fertilizer" lol


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Totally got off point there... well the point i came here to make anyway.

Gud where do you get tents and whatnot?


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice list gud. I added their Cal/Mag and silica to my regiment. Been using their Extreme Blend, which is Humic, Fulvic and Amino acids and kelp, along with the triple 20 soluble fertilizer.

I do a weak feeding twice a week when I water, and the babies are looking great.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2013)

i gotta peep that cal-mag they have.

does it have iron too?


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it does have iron. 

Checked the label, cal/mag +iron and other trace minerals.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2013)

to be honest i get my tents on ebay.
cheap. 

& use 1x3 ferring strips (wood slats) from the home store with notches cut in the ends ("L" ) for extra support.

im going to grab a 4x4 for my dog run.
looking for something... shudda never let my fire og daddy go.
& the way the BB describes the branching of the dog is exactly what merlins magik lemon needs.

i've sold about a QP of merlin with great feedback.

^ that unique cross i got ages ago on cannetics before i got banned for calling PJ a F.A.G & a liar who lies about tissue culture like he did the shit before ...& ah no you didnt.

i know of not a single soul who's grown it.

mr c(ock smoker) got $185 donation from ~gud (when he couldnt afford to mail packages) and then banned me only before sending a few consolation beans for the $.

gud wants to make & grow out his own "og".

do i need to give credit to an unknown breeder when i did all the work?
all the rest of the $100 bean peddlers hardly ever do.
& my beans be free to the masses.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2013)

THANKS socaljoe.

im on that right now.

with the promo code !
nice.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 22, 2013)

Killer. Love that place.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2013)

man they've really expanded their offerings.

2 pound of the cal-mag+ is $22 ....OMG i dided and went to i saved $20+ over botanicare heaven.

ow yes ...the shit i like & use regularly is calcium nitrate ...not N + Cal.
same idea.

shit is bomb for veg ! with a little kelp powder.
plants be green & lush. on the cheap.

no doubt save some money HGK420. 
plants cant possibly know the difference.
& your costs to make dank are important to control.


----------



## stonehead69 (Aug 22, 2013)

scored the [h=2]Qrazy Quake[/h]
couldnt pass up a deal like that on BB....thanks GuD for posting... could only order 1 ... it was hard to pick... looks like it`s got alot of good genes in it... Qrazy QuakeQrazyQuake1£25.21£25.21*Sub-Total:*£25.21*World Post - Standard (Weight: 0.10kg):£5.70Coupon(BBSS13):£-12.61Total:£18.31 = $28.56 = killer
adding this to my bank with ... Killa Queen X Blue Hammer , K.O. Kush F4
*

and GuD thanks for the link to kelp4less.com ... I`ll keep that in my back pocket...gonna look around there in a min...but I`ve got so much now i could I could start a 10 acre farm NP... I stash the goods too 

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/2768912d1376030294-killa-queen-x-blue-hammer-0809130003-00.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/2768913d1376030295-killa-queen-x-blue-hammer-0809130003-01.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/2768914d1376030297-killa-queen-x-blue-hammer-0809130003-02.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/7NmWFOH.jpg
http://www.hydro-organics.com/home/published/publicdata/HYDRODATABASE/attachments/SC/products_pictures/J011- Earth Juice Catalyst GROUP-sm_enl.jpg

 I got some good *Fish hydrolysate about 2 gals* and powdered kelp about 3 lbs( commercial source ) ... for me I got like a few year supply  

gotta get all my ballasts and bulbs togther ...see what I have ...havent even looked in years..building the small mother box tommorow 1/2 hps 1/2 cfl .


----------



## Ringsixty (Aug 22, 2013)

Running Nothing special.
Just some Local Indica Strain here in Hawaii.
Experimenting with some Mini UFOs.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 22, 2013)

Ringsixty said:


> Running Nothing special.
> Just some Local Indica Strain here in Hawaii.
> Experimenting with some Mini UFOs.


 Best bud I have ever had was simply labelled 'Hawaiian'... Was incredibly dank, fruit flavours to the max, like a fruit salad. Sticky as all hell, lime-green buds that stuck to the bag even when super-dry.


----------



## stonehead69 (Aug 22, 2013)

Has anyone thought of trying.... Nirvana White Castle ?? Not much out there on this one... I wonder if the possible 24% thc could be true...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2013)

i've never thought about running many nirvana strains.
though aurora looks nice. i believe nothing advertized about a strain.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2013)

im wondering if i need to install the drip emitters to get full pressure in my system?

created a complete 1/4" pvc highway for 26 plant sites utilizing about 80' to 100' of flexible line.

just set all this shit up after making manifolds all day. 

all lines open , no emitters installed none , & i was gonna flush the system after construction for any debris inside the lines...not that there should be any.

====> but i am only getting water at the first 12 sites.

wt fucking f ?

i tried a 250gph pump
i tried a 317 gph pump

w/ regulator (shut off value) open sort of closed to make more pressure. you fell me?

do i need more pump power?

500 gph for that much line?

maybe more? seems crazy for pvc tube to take that much gph when it only calls for 55 psi max.

wtf? im clueless.

no blockages in the lines anywhere i can tell.

any ideas would be appreciated.

im thinking install drippers to create or build line pressure.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 22, 2013)

not only would i increase the pump, i would bump up the 1/4 to 3/4 lol upgrading 100 feet is gonna be a bitch tho. im gonna use a 1000gph for a much smaller system.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 22, 2013)

then spaghetti lines to create more pressure in the mainline, im not a plumber though and i could be totally wrong!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2013)

the entire assembly is made from 1/4 line.

i'll try the 500 gph little later.
fucking all day with this shit. thought it was gonna be plug and play.

i got a sump pump too. 
its like 900 gph with 3/4" thread perfect for the 3/4 to 1/4 adapter i got.

hmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2013)

im making a drop regardless.

12 beautiful plants hitting the 4x4 tomorrow morning... saturaday at the latest.

9 choc chunky rom , 1 tastycakes , & 1 sour kush 

maybe i should grab a drip manifold ?

gives me 4 taps right off the pump for max pressure.

i have 4 different tables to feed.
seems like a logical solution.


----------



## stonehead69 (Aug 22, 2013)

GuD i hear ya... I should have enough beans to play with now anyway...on your hydro setup...i dont wanna guess and give bad advice man...I really dont have a clue...other than yeah get a bigger pump..

any advice on what 600w HPS... ballast,bulb ,to get ..on the cheap? I need a hood to for it and another 400w hps and 1000w MH ... I dont need air cooled . go with....adjustawings.com? or anyone know something comparable for cheaper?

and I`m gonna want to run the 600 on a light rail,but I only see 1 on the market by hydrofarm...anyone know of any others? I`ve been going through my stuff....found a new 400w hps bulb,new 1000w MH bulb,,,,bunch of ballasts... 




got bored today looking at nutes on some sites...found this : http://www.aurorainnovations.org/free-sample-form.php

Pay the $6.00 from your paypal for S+H


I guess you can request any "sample" ..because it asks you...what you would like to sample.

I chose



Oregonism XL..... it will come in a 1.8 oz pack....I called to confirm
to add to some good dry fert. that I have that doesnt have any mycorrhizae in it ...  makeing it I`m sure much better afterwards. I`ll add 1 pack (1.8 oz)...to this bag of "pure" ...the other I`ll use to make liquid... I filled out the sample form twice...np`s

So for $6 a 1.8 oz pack...it`s a good deal...I looked around, and its right from the mfg. My other ferts I dug up..  I got a full 2.5 gal bottle of fish hydroslate.. I forgot..about 2lbs left of the kelp powder. 


_*Killa Queen X Blue Hammer and friends are sure to be pleased...




*
_

​


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;_xR0_-TExGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xR0_-TExGc[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;hoIsqkNtIRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoIsqkNtIRE[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;LAJQOeCSs_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAJQOeCSs_o[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;19FFbmbZ3bc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19FFbmbZ3bc[/video]

buckethead killing it on this track ...if u like guitar masterwork type musik.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;CKpTYLQ5K9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKpTYLQ5K9w[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2013)

kelp4less dude gives samples.

one per order.
thats how i got hooked on the kelp powder.

600w ballast... i like magnetic types.

but i've been shopping digi units... cause they're small, reliable, and easy to ship.

im not a fan of the adjustables ... straight 600w units.

i like those micro moles too (i think thats what they're called).

ballast?
ebay bro. always.
cheap bulbs. ebay again.
i change them every 6 months. so fuck expensive bulbs.

i just keep back ups new and old.


----------



## stonehead69 (Aug 22, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> kelp4less dude gives samples.
> 
> one per order.
> thats how i got hooked on the kelp powder.
> ...



GuD...your ..kelp4less link is what got me lookin around... spent $12 for 3.6oz of some good ..endo/ecto-mycorrhizae, beneficial bacteria, and Trichoderma...gonna use it to super charge some of my regular dry ferts. 

e-bay right...right

hmmmm hell i mite try to build a light rail...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2013)

damn bro 2008 and only 21 posts.

LOL !

u a rare one


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 22, 2013)

Yo Gud are you running a straight path on the line?? With twist and sharp turns their is bound to be pressure loss (Turbulence) in the flow. You most def need a larger pump. Sounds like you got enough line to hog tie a trick!! I would imagine you got it fo 25 of em.

Also try lifting the water rez off the ground a bit. Should help to create a downward force for the line. I'll be back with some good. Links for ya.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 22, 2013)

in air circulation every 90 degree turn will slow your air flow by 50% . . . . . . best to have moar power . . oh and reason why , , ,race car


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 22, 2013)

Common mistakes to avoid
The following list is designed to help you familiarize yourself with some of the most common mistakes made during design and/or installation of a drip irrigation system.

Not enough emitters: 
One of the most common mistakes made is not using enough drip emitters. You need to ensure that the plant you are watering will have its entire root system watered. Large plants and/or pots may require many drip emitters or dripline. Try to avoid a situtaion where a plant is relying on only 1 emitter for all water. If the emitter clogs, the plant may die. Ideally, all plants would be able to draw water from at least two sources to protect against cloged emitters. This can be accomplished by using two or more emitters per plant or sharing emitters between plants. The exception to this rule would be small pots (12" or under). With small pots, usually 1 emitter is all that is practical but the clogging risk remains.
Bad placement: 
Another mistake is to place the drip emitters too close together or too far apart. Drip emitters should be spaced evenly around the plant and kept at least six (6) inches from the base of the plant. This will help to avoid any fungal infections on the main plant stem. If your plant is on a hill, place the majority of emitters above the plant.
Poor filtration: 
Use the correct filter for your drip system. Select the proper screen mesh for the water quality and type of emitters used. We recommend using a filter with a screen mesh of at least 155. Never operate a drip system without proper filtration, doing so is just asking for problems.
Incorrect pressure: 
For a drip irrigation system to function properly it must be operated at the correct pressure. (PSI) If you try to put too many emitters on a line your pressure will fall below the operating minimum pressure and your system will fail. If you use an incorrect pressure regulator or none at all, your system will have too much pressure and not operate correctly.
Improper zoning: 
"Zoning" refers to grouping large drip systems into "zones" of commonality. Usually, zones are grouped by plant type. Trees are separated from shrubs. Dry climate plants are separated from humid climate plants etc. If you have various soil types you can separate them into zones also. The main thing to remember is, after you get your system running, will you be able to water each plant according to its needs? If you put a large tree on the same line as a small shrub, one of them is probably going to be too dry or too wet.
Wrong watering schedule: 
The key to this is, "trial-and-error". Don't just install your new drip system and walk away, trusting that your plants will make it. A drip system is not a "hands off" method of watering. A drip system is a "less hands on than if you had to stand there all summer with a hose" method of watering. You still need to check on the system periodically to ensure that it is working. Adjust the run times for the season. If you have a few days coming up that are 105 degrees, you may want to run the system a little longer. Likewise, if it is unusually cold for the season you may want to shorten the run times to keep from drowning your plants. The key is to watch your plants and pay attention to their needs. But most of all I'd call the manufacturer of Yer system. Or try callin a local hydro store and ask em. Some other links>>

http://www.irrigationtutorials.com/drip-emitter.htm
http://www.irrigationtutorials.com/faq/psi-loss-calculator.htm << pressure loss calculator.


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 22, 2013)

hey guys.
im running a couple diff thangss.
started 2 jack herra. one turned male but i got one female about to flower.

i got 4 autoflowers on week 3 going on week 4 and their a Northern Lights X Big bud hybrid.
i also have 4 Girlscout cookies on week 3 and 4 hollywood kushes on week 2. the holly wood parents
are Tahoe OG x alien ?? forget the rest of the parents its like 3 or 4. the hollywood kush genes
the breeder said he went through about 100 plants to pick the parents and i believe it
cuz these things are grwoing like weeds . very vigorus plants. there day 14 bigger than the day 26
plants and being grown in same conditions. cant wait to see the flowers on those babies.

keep it real guys. feel free to drop by and add some pics to my thread i started a coulple weeks back
thats pretty similar to this. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/707675-2013-indoor-grow-show-show-6.html#post9510403
its like a community grow journal for 2013.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 22, 2013)

shaping up to be a epic thread . . .


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 22, 2013)

It's worth noting that commercial drip equipment is designed for 50 psi driving it (city pressure) while hydroponic/pond pumps are designed to deliver a gpm flow and aren't really rated at pressure per se. They are designed to overcome a certain head pressure of vertical piping usually around 6-15 feet. That being said it's more a practice of trial and error timing to produce the volume of flow you need. You might consider 1/4" drip tube loops per pot to mitigate the clogging and provide some back pressure to help you balance your system pressure. If you have specific questions I can help, I was a plumber in a previous life. 
puff, puff, pass...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> shaping up to be a epic thread . . .


especially when u post those viscous & delcious flower pics !


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2013)

im going straight for the big pumps.

light on in 15.

i need to smoke a bowl first 
clear the mentals.

duh !


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh Gud forgot to tell ya those BB projekts are bout a foot tall and haven't shown sex yet. But I reckon they will soon. Looks like their starting to stretch


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> #8 f1


talk about epic...


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sannies-kokush f4,anesthesia
Tga-timewreck
Granddaddypurp ogkush
Greenhouse fem-ladyburn
wos-fem-nl x skunk


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 22, 2013)

That look bomb bay fo sho I smell it through my screen


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 22, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> Sannies-kokush f4,anesthesia
> Tga-timewreck
> Granddaddypurp ogkush
> Greenhouse fem-ladyburn
> wos-fem-nl x skunk


I grew out the lady burn good fruity tropical goodness. Has a euphoria type aroma. It was a freebie and I let her go after the second run. Fluffy loose bud structure. Post some pics of dat time wreck


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2013)

Crack a lacka

Watch this space.. 

cerial killer, bubba kush x deep chunk, should be some frosty goodness..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2013)

And...

View attachment 2787853

gage green genetics, monarch... new york og x chemdawg x sour diesel..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2013)

sorry, just tried rotating pix, but it went back sideways again..


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2013)

some fat gear !

splishin & a splashin right in a shot glassin.

good luck on those.
post up some pics too. 

love to get some feedback on cabin fever.


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 23, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I grew out the lady burn good fruity tropical goodness. Has a euphoria type aroma. It was a freebie and I let her go after the second run. Fluffy loose bud structure. Post some pics of dat time wreck


 Hard to really get a look but theres plenty of pics on my journal, the wreck is in the back right corner has about 16 tops on her and day 16 or so of flower with a 60 day veg.As for my ladyburn it was a freebee also have her cloned in case i like the smoke but i topped this thing too much even after cleaning her under carriage out shes a branchy mess i mean like a 1962 afro. 

...here's a shot of the wreck for you from this morning, well two shots one with the flouro setting on just using my cell so sorry one day ill invest in a decent camera.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 23, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> damn bro 2008 and only 21 posts.
> 
> LOL !
> 
> u a rare one


im scared..... whats he been thinking about in all that time.... o the shenanigans i would be running if i ever had 5 years to plan lol


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2013)

well drip canceled for the moment.
i cant get things to run proper.

broke out the baddest pump i had ...the basement pump the flood out your window pump ...type pump.

no changes.

500gph same.

i utilized the 1/4" line to make a manifold with the barb "t" in a linear fashion... little line (measured of course) ...barb tee... little line barb tee.

one facing this way , one facing that way.

seems simple enough.

but now im thinking i shudda utilized the tee and made a manifold in a branching manner.

line to tee ...new line from the left ...one from the right... tee in the left for two more line ...tee in the right for two more lines.

am i correct with this idea.

less linear ... more branchy "y" type manifold.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> im scared..... whats he been thinking about in all that time.... o the shenanigans i would be running if i ever had 5 years to plan lol


hahahahahaha.

ive been in trouble in less time.
staying right in my thread.

warm blanket safe here.
like a silky vagina cozy.
wrapt all warm & tight.

so snug.
so snug.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/drain-waste-hydro/636351-simple-way-convert-ebb-table.html

hellraizer is , if y'all dont know , a ton of information.

he sent me a DTW link here at RIU.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 23, 2013)

so gud in that set up would you run it on a timer or just run it non stop with some pro air pumps on the rez?

i think thats how I'm gonna roll but with 80% perlite 20% coco


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 23, 2013)

it would be more of a recirculating system at that point tho. any reason to do that i guess? just run the waste to the sump hole?


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 23, 2013)

k i read on and he brings that up immediately. i like the reasoning behind DTW!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 23, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> View attachment 2788021 Hard to really get a look but theres plenty of pics on my journal, the wreck is in the back right corner has about 16 tops on her and day 16 or so of flower with a 60 day veg.As for my ladyburn it was a freebee also have her cloned in case i like the smoke but i topped this thing too much even after cleaning her under carriage out shes a branchy mess i mean like a 1962 afro.


 She will branch out for sho. I suggest cutting lower 1/3 of lower bud growth if you want more solid buds on top. Well that's if you don't mind popcorn.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 23, 2013)

Try running it with less drip emitters??


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 23, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/drain-waste-hydro/636351-simple-way-convert-ebb-table.html
> 
> hellraizer is , if y'all dont know , a ton of information.
> 
> he sent me a DTW link here at RIU.


 I'm considering doing exactly that... My new coco mix is kicking so much friggin ass, really considering getting rid of the Hydroton now. My one ebb table already converted by accident, flowering a bunch of mums so couldn't run it 'flow style. Well impressed so far. Savings on nutes and effort are pretty big really. No more res changes once a bloody week either. I'm a stubborn bastard so it's hard to let go of the 'flow, but results are speaking for themselves and I have to listen. Can finally see the big deal with DTW. Only thing holding me back is I like how fast I can tweak plant health in 'flow by adding this or that. Getting a handle on the coco though so yeah time's a comin' for the change.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2013)

i love ebb & flow.
its just that when u grow bunches & bunches & bunches evolution of technique follows.

i cant think of anything more inefficient in a 5' 10" basement (basically 2 meter high) than giving 18"+ to a rez.

as ive said , growing clones like plants isnt logical.
al b fukt is not 100% on point... been doing his method for 2 years.

^ not that its his method PLEASE. not even.

all my lab does is evolve.
getting divorced & moving to my current home is a challenge only in discovering how to get the most from my sq. footage.

im a firm believer that you cant dictate how to grow in a space , the space tells you.

ebb/flow works in my lab.
works great. however it forces me to grow clones like their plants.

but the last year i've purposely experimented growing in coco to expand my skill set.

adding the rockwool crutons is smart , cost effective , very functional , and a way of re-purposing something that im no longer interested in doing. 

DTW works better. 
lets me have larger plants. 
lets me grow less plants for + yield. 
let's me use way less nutes and water. 
lets me automate. let me simplify. etc. etc.

my lab is telling me there are advantages.

& all i have to do is listen.


----------



## calicat (Aug 23, 2013)

All this talk about hydro makes me miss ebb and flow well not really its just interesting how it has evolved.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2013)

i broke the drip set up down.
worked from 2 in the afternoon to 4 am making mannys , running lines , playing with pumps.

my manny design is flawed.

its the only thing i can imagine isnt right.

broke everything down & will hand feed until i can duplicate the basic setup that hellraizer shows.

my rez isnt under the table.
the only difference.

however the way he does the manny & 1/4" lines is far more logical than using 1/4" to do the entire thing.

the kit should work.
but im not getting feed from bunches of lines.
using a basement 3/4" sump pump isnt even helping.

i have everything but the 1/2" , the hole punch , and those shut off h'raizer is using.

imma handfeed until i get the extra $ to pick up everything like he shows.

new drop made last night :


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 23, 2013)

Drain to waste is one I've never tried. I'll be following along to see how it goes for you.

Did you ever have humidity issues with your ebb and flow system? I had three 4x4 trays going when I grew using ebb and flow tables, and 50 gallon reservoirs under each table, and I had a hell of a time keeping my RH in check. It would be 65%+ plus in the summer even with a good sized dehumidifier running 24/7.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2013)

no. 

i control humidity easily.

my dehuey is pretty powerful even with 240g of rez i can keep a solid 45%.

in the summer i pump aircon from the first floor into the lab... keeps 50% humidity w/o me even trying.

winter , cause my furnace is in the lab & i put a small vent right off the blower , humidity goes down to 30%.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2013)

my first hightimes in 1988... from the back of the mag before i knew anything :

bought a 250w MH (internal ballast) which amazingly i use still today !!!! 

& i bought a rockwool slab drip kit for 4 plants.
talk about ordering jitters. 

way way way back. marty mcfly shit  no internet. and a pager on my hip.

the 4 site drip was really easy to use.

this set up im making , 26 to 28 sites expanding over an entire basement floor , is a little more complex.

im 100% done with ebb/flow , running mapito (rockwool crutons & foam) , playing like e$ko , being like you or you or you.

i know what works in my space.
the lab dictates to me after 2 years growing in it.

clone to flower doesnt work. 
these guys are all liars IMO. they lie about veg time , cuts they use , and more.

even if i only get 2 to 3 dry zips from each plant , im improving my #s over time , increasing my cost effectiveness , and reducing my general output ($ , electric , nutes, water).


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 23, 2013)

i love efficiency!


----------



## past times (Aug 23, 2013)

2 aurora indica and 2 Blueberry just popped, they went in to soil today  And my clones just got moved from the bubble cloner to pots also (one of each of the last wave to move into flower, there are 2 Arjan's haze #2, and 2 G13 kush). Big day!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2013)

nice !

love cracka-cracka.
love efficiency & save $ in the lab.

im digging in the freebie stash for 2 fems right now.

two root riots soaking. 
so theys needs a fillin'.

its the only thing gonna make me feel better about my retarded manny DTW session.

those a99 (e$ko) im not cloning.
pink cheese (elite cut of sweet pink grapefruit x exodus cheese) looking 10x more banger !!!!

plans... they always move forward thanks to the old schoolest of the old school ==> a watering can


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 23, 2013)

yea im about to water in about 20 minutes all by hand. shit sucks but after a few months im used to it...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 23, 2013)

Funniest shit I ever heard was Richard Simmons slapped the shit out of some guy years ago I think at an airport. The guy was calling Richard a fag or some other derogatory word and Richard showed him what the deal a meal was all about. after that I had a whole new appreciation for Simmons.

On that drippy what you tubing. I just used some flexible 1/2" tubing and a weak 160 gph pump for 10 plants in a 2x4 table. The pump could just barely cover the ten and every now and then the back two hoses would lose water pressure so I dropped to 8 sites instead of ten. 

I just used stiff 1/4" tube for emitting water, no drip emitters. It might be worth a shot since the tubing is cheap. Just get the hole puncher or do what I did and use a shitty soldering iron to make holes so they do not leak. I would suggest putting two 1/4 hoses in plant, one on each side. 

You might also be able to try using two pumps (one on at a time) running to two lines to get the proper flow rate going with the equipment you already have instead of buying a new pump to push it all at once. You know one pump hooked up to a line serving half your plants, and another pump and line serving the other half. Then just have one come on 10-15 minutes after the other side as been watered. Cheers.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2013)

yep ^

im gonna grab the shuts offs , 1/2 , hole punch , etc.

i need a NO LEAK set up.
& its nice to be able to shut a plant down for harvest & still rock the other sites. nice !

obviously i dont know everything. h'raizers thread shows the concept proper.

superhighwy to side streets ...i built side street only meandering over a huge area.

duh !

this is why i feel ~gud content of all type is important to the canna body politic.
a quality thread with all kinds of opinion & visuals & ideas.

not reading a bible stupid sounding utube posting like some peeps on here.
but i dont always post in that area so whatevs.

imo growers.
under the low like we are.
with the net we can share info.

this is why im here.
grow & show ...not ego.

and of course to swallow all your fem beans  nom. 

people like skuckdOc , i mean skunkcock , got it all wrong.

i jerk it for a variety of reasons.

spit.

spank
spank
spank.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2013)

between the notsoesoteric & h'raizer got my new plan all ready.
two pump idea. & i got mad pumps & ghetto timers around ! nice !

sentinel for who huh what... thats why god , jesus og , and mr hanky the xmas poo gave u a finger. 

turn on turn off. LOL  
whudda u mean work late , sir , i gotta go home & turn on the grow lights. shesh !

just gonna wait to justify the expense cause i need to make a kelp4less order.

got all the pumps , 1/4 , etc... just need the 1/2 & shut offs and the hole punch tool.

clean installs only bieotches! 
purple swag all the way in my lab.

& right now, a water can from a 2 liter gatoraide bottle be cheap yo !

=> cracka crack : holy grail kush : splishin & a splashin in the shot glassin


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 23, 2013)

heres that discount tent set up i was talkin about, finally got her all tuned in.



Gotta go get a table still. gonna get one of those new outside diameter ones. extra wide goodness!

once i get the table il install some drippers, until then, I'm with gud watering like an ole lady.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> until then, I'm with gud watering like an ole lady.


gatoraide @ the corner store baby!

se habla espanol.

& mi boca del algodon se fue.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 23, 2013)

was thinking of flushing my plants with gatoraide awhle back lol lil bit of sugars n salts sounds perfect


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 23, 2013)

use brawndo!!!

ITS GOT WHAT PLANTS CRAVE!


----------



## throwdo (Aug 23, 2013)

jilly bean starting to sprout


----------



## quisqueyano (Aug 23, 2013)

Gud, claiming clones to flower don't work? what? Weren't you pulling a zip off each plant??? (with 0 veg, the best I've gotten in my first year of growing was 17g dry, meh...)

My setup being based off yours and esko's, I went with ebb/flow. 

My findings? There is a high amount of salt accumulation (in coco and in rockwool croutons, dont have hydroton to test) in the upper portion of the pots. You'll notice roots tend to not grow until about 1/2 way down the pot. I looked up a bunch of horticultural journals (thank god for the free ones!) and they all seem to suggest the same con with E/F: salt accumulation in the upper portion of the pots which requires you to either use bigger pots or flushing. The main benefit of E/F, at least as outlined by horticultural journals, is the reduction in water usage as the water is "recycled". The form of management suggested? Water them from the top every now and then to push the salts back down.

The accumulation occurs due to the water content of the media evaporating along the top surface (where it interacts with the air in the growarea). I would think covering it with a barrier would help but I don't feel like experimenting as the problem is simply inherent to E/F (feeding from below always).

Anyways, I was messing around with a makeshift drip system (almost a lot like what Hellraiser had, tube through the cap and everything because the cheap p.o.s. botanicare fitting broke) around May but ended up shutting it down for the summer heat. I plan on experimenting with drip again for the first flowering wave come 2-3 weeks. I'm going to try giving rooted clones 2-3 weeks to grow/spread their roots then flower. I'm guessing I'll need 6-10" clones. From what I've seen in pictures of rootballs from drip systems, I should expect the rootball to take up the entire pot (not just the bottom half), and as a result healthier (therefore better) plants.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2013)

never zero veg.
but was using dwc to get developed root systems.
a 12" clone last year was like BIG to me.
wo nelly , slow down a tad.

now. fuck that. gimme a plant. stem. or stalk? developed mature looking bush.

clones... you need bunches of them ...you never take 5 to drop 5 you take 10 to drop 5 ...plus, you truly cant run SOG with all these strains like i do.

known. unknown.

u need to be production minded.
& i look at guys like ~gu & think they got it figured out a little different.

funny to me, hellraizer & i doing the same thing (he better than me) never even talking about it.

evolution.
convenience.
results.

zip. not quite.
close though many many times.
my best is .8 gpw on a consistent basis over the winter.
im not claiming SOG dont work , it does, just not the way its portrayed.

the 2 week machine breaks easy.

its a ratios thing , its a nature thing , its a cost effective thing.

nothing grows like a seed.
clones dont develop a "mature" root system as fast as a seed.

& now , clones i veg till they're plants. these drops just look better to me.

we'll see.

drip is logical extension of my lab space , equipment , and evolution.

less rez.
way less.

i added the coco component to mapito cause mapito never works for me in the summer EVEN using air con.

fuck that.
coco always works for me.

mix the two together (reuse it too) and i get more grow power from a container than ever before.

reliable too.

to be able to make a fresh rez & use it all via the drip is nice too.
make a tea, easy. flush , easy , add drip clean or clear-ex , easy.

hand feed boosters, easy.

so much less drama than keeping 5 different rezzies like i was.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2013)

Just popped some Goji OG in paper towels. Check my Nursery out in the next couple days for pics.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 23, 2013)

gud, where you get that girls scout cookie at?!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2013)

i dont have that its just the photo name.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 23, 2013)

hahahah i need that cut man!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;7cO0M9uxPVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cO0M9uxPVg[/video]

@ 27 seconds

i make the same blood curdling bitch type scream every time somebody buys a pack of riot gear.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2013)

love this album.

[video=youtube;f5hv36_26kA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5hv36_26kA[/video]


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey guys,
was just looking through my indoor thread and saw a pic
10 days ago of one of my autoflowers. and man in those 
10 days. it must have grown almost an inch a day.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 24, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> i dont have that its just the photo name.


Naw, He means what magazine. We want to she that chick naked. Looks like maybe a Perfect Ten or good ole penthouse?

I like how the guy calls the lion nasty. If I was trapped in a cage with people always staring at me, I'd do the same shit. Squirt right in their eyes. "Oh, you want me to roar at you?" "He you go, a little spray in your eyes."
I wonder if that father and son started to trip off the cat pee. Like on south park, forgot what they called it.


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 24, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> heres that discount tent set up i was talkin about, finally got her all tuned in.
> 
> View attachment 2788651


Gotta go get a table still. gonna get one of those new outside diameter ones. extra wide goodness!

once i get the table il install some drippers, until then, I'm with gud watering like an ole lady.

[/QUOTE]

why dont u make ur own table man? cheaper and that way u can make your own dimensions.
i can tell you im not a handy dude @ all. especially with carpentry. but i have a a 5x5 tent and
made a pretty sick 4 x4 table that organized my tent right up. used 2x8 for the legs and 2x6 for
the top. good luck man it worked really well for me.

some pics. of it in construction and the affect it had on my tent.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2013)

holy grail kush (2) in root riots less than 24 hours.

nice

*

& the bb headband (emerald triangle) are some very vigorous seedlings.

so excited to run this strain , been in the stash over a year.

the super sour og too.

no luck with any ET freebie , but long as the one's i buy run proper.

*

@ ambedexteras , are u working those autos in 5 gal buckets ?


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 24, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> why dont u make ur own table man? cheaper and that way u can make your own dimensions.
> i can tell you im not a handy dude @ all. especially with carpentry. but i have a a 5x5 tent and
> made a pretty sick 4 x4 table that organized my tent right up. used 2x8 for the legs and 2x6 for
> the top. good luck man it worked really well for me.
> ...



thats wayyyy better of a "table" then i could of ever build. i need one that can catch water tho.

one like this


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2013)

the botanicare tables i got came from a dude here.
somewhat local he blessed me with a 4x4 & a 4x2 ...free !

the other 3 tables i use are concrete mixing trays (3x2) ... i run 2 side by side for a 4x3.

$12 each at the home store & drains/fill from ebay at $6 = $18$ per table ready to rock.

you'll need a 3/4" hole saw to complete the idea.


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 24, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> thats wayyyy better of a "table" then i could of ever build. i need one that can catch water tho.
> 
> one like this View attachment 2789924


wow thanks man. i think its one of the only useful things ive ever built with my hands lol. but i imagine the 2nd and 3rd things i build will also
likely be for this project lol but ya its working awesome right now the table. i dont know what im gonna do when i want it out of the tent tho.

like if i wanna give my plants 2 more feet to grow you know? might just cut the legs off and rebuild when i need it again. but that catches water huh?
why dont you have plants in saucers. that way they catch the water?


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 24, 2013)

ya gud. there in 5 gals. i figured there the deepest container. deeper than a 10 gal fabric pot 
and auto roots are known for going str8 down. they were started in rockwool cubes.
and when they started their 2nd true leaves they got thrown into 5gals and that will
likely be the final home as i dont wanna fuck with em.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 24, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> wow thanks man. i think its one of the only useful things ive ever built with my hands lol. but i imagine the 2nd and 3rd things i build will also
> likely be for this project lol but ya its working awesome right now the table. i dont know what im gonna do when i want it out of the tent tho.
> 
> like if i wanna give my plants 2 more feet to grow you know? might just cut the legs off and rebuild when i need it again. but that catches water huh?
> why dont you have plants in saucers. that way they catch the water?


they are in saucers right now, I'm just setting up a drain to waster set up.

i got a Milwaukee rez monitor from a past life and about 3 lifetimes worth of hydro fittings and equipment that i wanna start implementing more now that i don't completely suck at growing.

i tried running before i could walk, hell i tried to fly before i could walk.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2013)

fucking liar ,  , just when u thought how's he do all this ? 

with efficient use of a tent ! 

& a closet for clones 

& the main veg space (900w t5 , using only 600w summer) in the lab on its side.

julia childs , with gold fronts paul wall style , planning my turkey dinner in da summer.

...w/ a fresh 250w mh bulb & light from the late 80's at the top of the pic.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2013)

bout to twist some of dat wasabi horse radish... 
[video=youtube;0rmDf0AYXks]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rmDf0AYXks[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;Yh9V8rRKZXs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh9V8rRKZXs[/video]


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 24, 2013)

KushGuru said:


> we are top suppliers of the following stuffs.
> Kush Actavis cough syrup,only serious calls or text *******
> Tusionex.
> Suboxone 8mg : $6.50
> ...


Oh I'm interested lol, interested how many folks actually fall for this shit??


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2013)

shit i just bought a hooker off the silk road.

delivered in a box , with only a chicken nugget a bottle of water to sustain , cost me only $40 bitcoins.

gonna score a little ketamine off criagslist.
& from here on out we'll call it : the "ugly gorilla"

like bro , after work , imma bust out the ugly gorilla on my chick.

here's to u internet , tonight gonna have me a party.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2013)

* not my photos found them on opengrow

pink cheese by e$ko , cbh (pink pheno) x exodus

cola


plant @ 8 weeks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 24, 2013)

I usually don't tell them before I slip them a little ugly gorilla! I call GHB old "lucky lucy". Gives them a wink! Scoring that shit from a newspaper ad I placed in the locals.

Looks like dude in the picture^ is a flusher. I like that term, makes me laugh. But seriously somebody should tell him how to grow correctly. He'll just get stressed buds from stressing the plant by water washing, depriving the plant of nutes in it's vital stages. 

Oh, wait those are some big nuggs, but how? I don't understand. Oh, but looking at them I can tell they probably don't taste any better than my salt dirt bud. 

Sorry I'm still processing the whole flush no flush argument on these forums, and sometimes I wonder, "Am I the only one that likes to punch my girl right in the snatch just before she climaxes?"


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 24, 2013)

that way i do it is lower ppms too like 300 and shit comes out smooth with minimal stress, sometimes just molasses feeding for last weeks. im still experimenting with flushing


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 24, 2013)

I use tap water and well water so usually around 200-300 ppm. It is a personal preference I reckon. I was just stoned when I saw that picture and just came from reading on another thread and everyone got heated on the topic which I thought was funny. Hard to tell people what taste better to them. Didn't mean to be starting no stuff. sarcasm is just hard to relay in type. Cheers.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 24, 2013)

well taste is all preference! some like chem flavored bud and i dont mean chemdawg. i look for the sparkler effect, that tells me they didnt "flush" and may have been overfed. seen some pretty bad dro that was on sparkler level status. i didnt want to smoke it but i had to lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 24, 2013)

I've found the worst is when my buddy used GH ferties in dirt and over fertilize with hell of salt rimming the bottom of his pots. Dude would never do anything about it. His shit would taste just like floramicro. And burned black as charcoal. Needless to say he didn't last long in the game. There was always somebody with some good around, wink wink, so people never gave his micro bud a second thought.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 25, 2013)

well fellers i got a doosey going!~

the strain is Darth Maul from good ole Colorado.

check this out

First of all it developed this weird kink in its neck.... right after the first set it just kinks 45 degrees????



And then from above it looks like satan's head. or darth mauls head really. i see a straight up upside down star or pentagram.



idk what to call it yet but if it comes out to be a winner il be stoked.

anyone ever seen some shit like this?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 25, 2013)

Fresh Tahoe mums looking excellent - Around 4 weeks from cut:







Sincity LVBK in week 2 of flower, getting her stretch on...


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Aug 25, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> well fellers i got a doosey going!~
> 
> the strain is Darth Maul from good ole Colorado.
> 
> ...


My TGA Querkle had a couple like that. They have straightened out now. The first few sets of leaves I thought I was growing kale or something.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2013)

i would call what i do flushing... with myco tea & bloom nutes 

my goal is nice green plants at the end.
lately , my plants have been finishing yellow & depleted due in part to the coco calmag connex.

since then i've started with 15ml extra cal & now bumped it to 25ml of calmag per 5 gals (nearly a shot glass per 5).

^ using the BC brand for the last time & switching to http://www.kelp4less.com/shop/calciummagplus

however i generally use lite bloom nutes & a quick tea right to the end.

last week of a plants life , i use plain water ph'd & enzymes cause at that time i'll be real close reusing the medium.


----------



## quisqueyano (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey gud, what size pots are you going to finish them off in? I'm guessing either a 1 or 3 gal? I'm guessing they're not going to say in the 5x5s


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2013)

start in root riot go to .5 gallon , move to 1 gallon , transplant to 3 gal , veg one week to 10 days , flower.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2013)

in this coco rockwool mix im getting VERY robust mature plants @ one gallon container.

havent put plants like this in flower in years.

anything that big bushy or whatever was usually a cut mom.

now they plants so purty & beefy. & not topping. only supercropin as my main "technique".

all i want to do is swallow fem seeds ...like a porn star swallows nuts.

planning to december , i just cracked 4 fem pink cheese. 
with what i got & clones , i should be done cracking for a minute.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2013)

cant begin to tell you how nice it is to have no multiple rezzies.

& when i do rez , it'll be one low key out of the way upright black barrel 33gal.

^ which i found. free is for me. 

go to the lab for shit to check , first time in 7 years i have no rez, & there's nothing to check 

simple is better.
just need to get this cal-mag shit square & my game should go virgin vajay.

even drip can wait a minute.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2013)

& soon enough, imma crack the rest of these pink cheese.

wtf. saving them for ?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 25, 2013)

yea i was just at the store and couldnt remember what i needed! needed more pellets to crack taproots...fuck! lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 25, 2013)

when we gonna see some Berrywhitebx1 in your line up . . . . pop just two i bet you find some killer phenos


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Aug 25, 2013)

I just got a twelve pack of Hazeman Cheese BX. I'm thinking of moving it up the queue. 
All this talk of cheese, and the Boss Hogg I just smoked, make me want to get some crackers and get busy!
They have GSC, and other cookies. 
When are we gunna get a "Keebler " strain?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2013)

i love cheese crosses.
always always find a beefy bitch & exodus lets other flavors & hybrid nug types shine.

i also love to run shit peeps on the right coast dont really know.

esoteric weedman & the jellybean maker. even zombie ronald regan would approve.

now that i've explored the 'zon , gud gets it.
didnt really put two + one together.

berry white bx , with her description , looks right up guds alley.
the way u bx'd this offering is impressive to me.


----------



## mrCRC420 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm running Nirvana's Bubblicious (? x ?) and Blue Mystic (Blueberry x an Indica) really like it, dense, starting to smell awesome, vigorous plants. And these seedlings: Super Turbo Diesel (SD x B Domina) + Pineapple Express (Trainwreck x Hawaii) and I've got a NE bagseed "organic chocolate". Winter 2014 is looking extra resinous.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy crap this thread has a lot of activity, bunch of old hens up here lol

Gud, with the flow rated pumps you want a fat trunk line and short runs of 1/4, 1/4 linear will not have the flow capacity at a low pressure to do what you want. Think of it like electricity where high voltage with small current can go through smaller wire right, that is like higher static pressure in water whereby a smaller tube will flow more and low voltage with high amperage (current) needs large multi-strand wire (like automotive) which is equitable to high flow low pressure water systems in principle. I would suggest using the largest output available to your pump as the trunk size and if you are going to tee the line you should join their terminations creating a loop which will equalize your available static pressure because your highest pressure will be at your farthest point which is counterintuitive. Your emitters will serve as a means of creating some back pressure to again help equalize your output. Not sure what kind of emmitters you got but they are probably not big enough since they are static pressure based, if they are the flag style emitters you might be able to drill the orifice to increase their output. 
Using those manifolds is a good idea like you said for being flexible with your emitter count.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 25, 2013)

Finally got off my lazy ass and took some pics of the OD:

Extrema outside around the 49th parallel, she started to flower about a week ago, this pic is a few days old (all of them are):







Extrema up close:







Sugar Punch Pheno #2 (from my report), this was a quick flowering phenotype of real high quality. Unfortunately it appears to have some PM, the rest of the plants are clean. I have been treating as best I can organically. It grows quite a bit differently outdoors I must say. Was very lanky inside, still a bit floppy, but much tighter structure. Much much more leafy outside. It's basically just started flowering. It could be done in 7 weeks inside though, so hopefully it will finish before it's too cold and wet.







Here are two untested Anesthesia. Both smell very strong already. I have clones of course just in case. They started flowering the quickest and I am certain they should be done around the end of Sept beginning of Oct, which is perfect. 







And finally Sweet Skunk from PeakseedsBC (which is a mid Oct finisher according to MJ) and my longest flowering Sugar Punch (#6). Never gonna know unless you try right?

SS is on the left, SP is on the right.

Well, the longer flowering SP started flowering before the quicker flowering version inside. And it's been flowering at least a week. So fingers and toes crossed because she's fire when she's done.







Plants were at varying sizes when they went outside. The SP2 and Extrema were significantly larger but suffered a lot of stress on the trip over. The other plants smaller but significantly less stressed. The Anesthesia were the smallest but they have done really well and I'm pretty excited to see how it finishes up. It could be a nice OD variety for the PNW given it's background.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2013)

impressive ^ !!!

love those outdoor grows.
i see lots of trimming in your future.

*

holy grail kush , 2 for 2 , super fast germ , in riots

pink cheese , 4 for 4 , mega super fast germ & i think e$ko wins the award w/ 14 hours from fridge to root riots

berry whtie bx , towel hugging 

clones rooted / rooting for runs : sour kush (possibly last time) , romulan x choc chunk , chernobyl 

next drop , 10 to 12 days , sweet black angel , pink cheese , blue santa (two phenos).


----------



## stonehead69 (Aug 26, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> damn bro 2008 and only 21 posts.
> 
> LOL !
> 
> u a rare one



 it`s a bit of a story...I tried to pm you but you got me or everyone blocked.

Anyway times have changed in the past 5 years since I joined here..thank god for the better. Specifically a great relief for me came not that long ago when my state finally passed the law granting the use of [h=1]Medical Marijuana.[/h]
I joined here I think ...not much after overgrow, went down.

What hurts my heart the most is the fact that out of fear... I was forced to loose touch with people I used to chat with , some everyday,friends,Good friends. I am truly sorry for losing touch.


stonehead69 / straydog


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 26, 2013)

hey guys.

couple shots of the NL X BB autos in the 5 gals.

shots of my GSC looking awesome.
and the hollywood kush again growing like crazy.

my first successful clone doing big thangs in the back lol

enjoy peepz. keep it green

Gud. u a gangsta, Action bronson is my ninja.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 26, 2013)

3 of 4 berry white bx in riots.

http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_145&product_id=472

one was a sinker from the door.
respectful to the bean , im holding out towel love one more day.

got all my regular seedlings in a 3x2 under 250w mh.
this tent going 18/6 after the up pot in a few weeks.

gooey youwantthis , wheezer ultracon , sannie blue d , cali con tahoe , greenbeanz berrywhite 

hope to grab another tent to run 400w vert to finish ^ those regs & make any selections for future play.

maybe throw a merlin magik lemon & blue dreams clone in there to bump uglys with a gooey male.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 26, 2013)

when you guys soak is it distilled , spring water, or tap? thinking something in my tap may have some shit damping off my seedlings...maybe. not sure. i have 99% cloning success but goddamn my seed rate has gotta be near 75% after seeing it crack. i always blame myself but after watching this kandy kush cut its own head of, as well as my jawa im thinking might be a microbe in my water. im also looking into beneficials that prevent damping. piranha has that damping off killing shit, i gotta check the great white.

chack out that book by mcpartland on cannabis pests or something like that, shit is loaded with pest killing gold but needs an update.

also be posting my lil male flowering box as well as the new veg setup under led, or maybe veg with t5 and flower with led.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh, I need to get me some Berry White it seems.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 26, 2013)

berry white was a gift from a friend in a year that was terrible. 

*

riot riots & my quick jizz (tiger bloom , great wyte type innoculant, kln from dynago) tea ph'd in the very low 6s. just a wee bit o each. last forever.

crack in towel , just cracked no real tail , put in riot split a tad down the middle w/ a knife.

so easy.
100% since i stopped playing around.

all a sudden... im a masta' talkin shizz.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 26, 2013)

oddly, i only take cuts in either dwc or rockwool cubes.

like religious with rw cubes. 
same jizz mix. same ph.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 26, 2013)

two best 10 pack type i could find in fems very low $60s.

a) ripper ceeds , old school
b) female ceeds , bubblegummer

question is : would people including you smoke this ?

i say yes.
on lineage alone.

& tight nugz seal the deal.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 26, 2013)

other than those house ceeds for the 'zon.

& i dont support (directly) mr. c in any way.
to be clear.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 26, 2013)

not like this aint fat & i got 4 left : http://www.sanniesshop.com/heribei-en.html

small investment & i got 9 (plus killer freebies).

_Herijuana X Ierdbei F3_

write ^ it on a bag in the city.

till blunts get twisted, fuckers be looking at you goofy fisheyes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 26, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> when you guys soak is it distilled , spring water, or tap? thinking something in my tap may have some shit damping off my seedlings...maybe. not sure. i have 99% cloning success but goddamn my seed rate has gotta be near 75% after seeing it crack. i always blame myself but after watching this kandy kush cut its own head of, as well as my jawa im thinking might be a microbe in my water. im also looking into beneficials that prevent damping. piranha has that damping off killing shit, i gotta check the great white.
> 
> chack out that book by mcpartland on cannabis pests or something like that, shit is loaded with pest killing gold but needs an update.
> 
> also be posting my lil male flowering box as well as the new veg setup under led, or maybe veg with t5 and flower with led.


Gotta say I'm not a fan of soaking and never have tried it, just put them bad boys in a wet napkin and 24-48 hours later crackle lacking. But I know my buddy got something that looks like mosaic virus from well water! Hasn't really effected the plant overall health. Still sucks. So I'd say yes it could be the water but I have no idea what your bug is, if it is indeed from the water source. Cheers


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 26, 2013)

when i used bottled water shit was good. only seeds i had damp off were 2 ez ryder autos. switched over to tap water like 6 months ago and didnt notice any probs cause i was just working with my clones. i never soak, i paper towel to pellets to dirt. what really hurts is these chemdawgs i wanted pretty bad. i cracked 5 but 1 made it, about to crack the other 5 with poland springs and see if we get some success. more like 100% success, im to ocd for anything less...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 26, 2013)

id save them beans.
play with something else.

go plan b.

and experiment with plan b beans.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 26, 2013)

soak the medium in a ph'd tea first.

i keep humidity till they come through. 
then real world enviro.

i moisten with a 5ml dropper suggested by dudes here.

went from zero.
to hero. cracking special beans.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 26, 2013)

nah i need to crack those dawgs lol but i understand what your saying...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 26, 2013)

the closet.
grower in you.



staying close to the roots.

[video=youtube;VZ02SgEZ1V8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ02SgEZ1V8[/video]

leave u open like a desert , def leopard , fresh peppered


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 26, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> two best 10 pack type i could find in fems very low $60s.
> 
> a) ripper ceeds , old school
> b) female ceeds , bubblegummer
> ...


I'd try anything pretty much.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 26, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> not like this aint fat & i got 4 left : http://www.sanniesshop.com/heribei-en.html
> 
> small investment & i got 9 (plus killer freebies).
> 
> ...


Those are fast finishing plants. They will autoflower if you let them get rootbound as I discovered. Was gonna plop one outside, ended up throwing them into my flower room in dixie cups instead because they had started flowering while I was waiting on a bunch of other shit to show sex (i had no space to up pot but I had a lo tof time). Anyway didn't finish them because they weren't big and I didn't quite have time but they really did go fast.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 26, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> [video=youtube;VZ02SgEZ1V8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ02SgEZ1V8[/video]
> 
> leave u open like a desert , def leopard , fresh peppered


 And I do quote, "Motherfucker I was born to live and born to fuck a lot of pussy without sportin any kids."

Only Bronson I was hip to was Charles Bronson, Deathwish, LOL. Nice rhymes.


----------



## calicat (Aug 26, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> when i used bottled water shit was good. only seeds i had damp off were 2 ez ryder autos. switched over to tap water like 6 months ago and didnt notice any probs cause i was just working with my clones. i never soak, i paper towel to pellets to dirt. what really hurts is these chemdawgs i wanted pretty bad. i cracked 5 but 1 made it, about to crack the other 5 with poland springs and see if we get some success. more like 100% success, im to ocd for anything less...


Ever try slightly scoring your beans prior to your germination technique? I myself use a matchbox with fine grade sandpaper in it. Plop bean(s) in there gently agitate then attempt germination.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 26, 2013)

I've gotten literally 100% germination using this method (except for some really old not well stored seeds, over 10 years old, still got some to pop):

Very light scuffing of the seed (nail file on my nail clippers here) on the edges that crack open
Drop in water for 6-12
Put in a rapid rooter or rockwool in trays and keep the temps around 75-80 (I often toss a lamp on my fridge and put em up there as the ambient temp is a little higher or I use a heat mat depending on the time of year)
They should pop in the next couple of days. I keep em in a dome but I keep it ventilated also. Once they sprout they go into the veg room I don't like to keep them really humid as damping off is a problem that I have experienced once. Veg room is usually around 50 RH anyway, so it's not so bad for them.

You can toss some H2O2 in the water you use to kill any bugs. I did that for a while but I figured it was mostly pointless as the seeds should be pretty clean.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;oGH4ghn0-9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGH4ghn0-9c[/video]

some big city gritty


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 27, 2013)

Gud, the Bubblegummer freebie I grew out was monstrous. Both in stature and in high. Wish I'd kept a clone. Flav was like musky candy to my pallette, not my favourite but others fucking ADORED it. I still get asked about it.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 27, 2013)

i definitely want to grab some of the bubblegummer.
nice to hear a + review !

*

busted a kelp4less order this week.

new promo code for 5% discount : 

"Want to save more at www.kelp4less.com. Use Coupon Code LOYALCUSTOMER at checkout for 5% off"

grab'd the calmag+ makes one gallon for only $14 & azomite for like $8 makes 2 gallons of liquid micro ! can be added to coco ! and more.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 27, 2013)

azomite is crazy good for your plants. keeps em reaching for the lights!
View attachment 2794556
flowering tent^
View attachment 2794557
veg closet^
View attachment 2794558
flowering clones^^ asap for selection/culling
View attachment 2794563
room temp there sugar daddy status, werthers crunchy from the freezer. brought enough for everyone...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 27, 2013)

cant rep+ you.

some hot pics right there.
i broke the antenna off a car, my favorite a la cart crack pipe, to enjoy some of that werthers.

thinking i see no recipes for making an azomite slurry one gallon mix.
might just add some to my coco.

5 gal hot water , kelp powder , calmag+ , & azomite.

phd 6.3 (ish)

i dress with BTI once i fluff the coco up to give me some gnat protection.

bennies i can add via quick teas anytime.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 27, 2013)

why type of led are u using ?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 27, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> when you guys soak is it distilled , spring water, or tap? thinking something in my tap may have some shit damping off my seedlings...maybe. not sure. i have 99% cloning success but goddamn my seed rate has gotta be near 75% after seeing it crack. i always blame myself but after watching this kandy kush cut its own head of, as well as my jawa im thinking might be a microbe in my water. im also looking into beneficials that prevent damping. piranha has that damping off killing shit, i gotta check the great white.
> 
> chack out that book by mcpartland on cannabis pests or something like that, shit is loaded with pest killing gold but needs an update.
> 
> also be posting my lil male flowering box as well as the new veg setup under led, or maybe veg with t5 and flower with led.


Try watering with a eye dropper. Might be high humidity as well. Also do you see gnats flying around?? I also don't use domes in summer cause the humidity is high as it is.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 27, 2013)

Il tell u what I'm not running right now.....

My poor cadi. Neighborhood entrance was flooded bad and in pretty sure I hydro locked my motor. She's all flubbed up. Several other people stuck in the same puddle just around the bend!

Hope the tow guy has papers. That's all I wanted was some fucking papers!


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 27, 2013)

I just lost my poor cadi to damping off! Wtf lol


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 28, 2013)

1g of hash stuffed into a one hitter solves all any and every issue known to man.


(except lethargy).
(& hash narcolepsy)


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

i was just blazing some hash on the pin under a cup...shits nice!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 28, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> 1g of hash stuffed into a one hitter solves all any and every issue known to man.
> 
> 
> (except lethargy).
> (& hash narcolepsy)


man ive got some CBD thc oil thats doing it right, right now


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 28, 2013)

I've been running the same Tahoe mum grown of regular seed not fem for a while, got it running propa even with fresh mums vegging, week 4 of flower on every plant in this cycle:







You can waste my time, you can waste my money, you can fuck me over in any way and never have me quite as pissed as when a significant area of my very valuable flowering space is wasted. Only difference in conditions from last time was a slight Mg def a little while ago, some epsom salts sorted that in 3 days. A frigging REGULAR BEAN.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 28, 2013)

Regs don't guarantee anything, og genetics are susceptible to herms. My 818 never showed opposites ever, through rough stress like heat and nute def. I accidentally left the tent open at lights out for an hour once and bam 2 days later she was sporting more balls than a football team.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 28, 2013)

worst shit in my garden this year : subrosa's sirus lemon haze (slh x aliendawg)

3 phenos.
all bar none. 
100% total crap.

& got 2 more in flower i wish would disappear.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 28, 2013)

digging through the stash i got some of this https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/snowhigh-seeds-golden-white-grapefruit/prod_3919.html

for pork chops


----------



## calicat (Aug 28, 2013)

Great price and interesting genetics. I thought everything in their lineup was expensive.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 28, 2013)

im putting them aside.

with og graze (eugenics) and chocolate cheese (esko) and jb x engineers dream (BB) .

for recipe exchanges & culinary wizardry.

ever since : i donated to homeless beans & never even got a thank you. 
& sent dude more than 40 beans of a+ heritage & quality. no factory seconds. no free releases.

even Gandhi liked a little pussy sometimes.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

damn, not even a fucking thank you?! always had a funny feeling about dude...couldnt tell what it was though. hard over the net.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice looking plants everyone!
This is what I have going at the moment:
Here's my Blue Dream at 29 days into flower, I've named her Stella because I'm a hippy. I'm using silver thiosulfate to reverse another clone of her to make S1 seeds and eventually grow out 50 or so to choose the best to backcross to the mother. He's not showing balls yet so I made fresh STS last night and was rewarded with seeing some withering pistils this morning. I'll keep spraying till I have balls. He's going to be called Drue.





And an album of her showing from her last day of veg after 3.5 months in a half full party cup to today http://imgur.com/a/n5aqW
I'm running a cross of the Purple AK clone and a good JH male from a private breeder in CA that has a clone on day 32 of flower in a 1qt container (it was just thrown in to sex and I had room to let it go when it showed it was female). I'm still not sure what to name her. Here's an album showing her from seed pretty much, I've been mainlining the clone mother and while one cola dominated because of my veg space (it's a little tub, mainlining is not working out in it) the secondary on that branch is even with the other three tops so the large one will be cut off and hopefully the others will stay even now. http://imgur.com/a/0s70d





I have two JH F2s from the same breeder as the AK x JH that just got placed into flower called J0 and J1. They just went in yesterday after being topped so there's not much to show right now but here's albums of them from seed: J0 http://imgur.com/a/fvR8m J1 http://imgur.com/a/eeniY
There's two Dark Rainbows from a breeder friend in CO, DR3 and DR4. DR1 and DR2 were part of a run of 4 straight males from reg beans that I had with beans popped for 4/20.
DR3 http://imgur.com/a/keBC2 DR4 http://imgur.com/a/neQBy
Finally we have two Midas from Rare Dankness that are on their second day in flower, M3 and M4. M1 and M2 were also a part of that horrid run of males. They've really impressed me with their vigor each time. A friend gave me the beans and I really like the description so I'm really hoping for a female from these two. I would prefer it to be number 3 but they both are looking good. M3 http://imgur.com/a/bcRcI M4 http://imgur.com/a/2cM0c
Here's a pic of all of the seedlings at 12 days and you can see how the Midas are like twice the size of the other babies at the same age! Top pic is the Midas, the AKx JH and my Blue Dream mom. Bottom pic is a BD clone I'm playing with training and the Jack F2s in the top row and the Dark Rainbows in the bottom row. That's why it's good to inbreed at least one of your parents before making crosses with it!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 28, 2013)

^ killer project bro ! love to hear more about it.

*

http://www.femaleseeds.nl/

i get all the way to check-out & they deliver to ...serbia to botswana to the isle of kent to the virgin islands ... but not the USA.

damn!


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 28, 2013)

check out his grow journal gud, should be in his sig...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 28, 2013)

http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Archive/FaceOffBx2.html

some nice yummy right there.
hemp depot due for a come up!

http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Archive/OverFLO.html

^ yum !


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 28, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> ^ killer project bro ! love to hear more about it.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I'm fairly certain that FS will deliver here because they shipped some beans to a friend of mine recently. If not Grow Shop Alien has them for ok prices. Try reaching out to them, their C99 is the best on the market from what I've seen. 
I have a debilitating autoimmune condition that pretty crippled me. The Blue Dream cut has me functioning again. I was able to stop taking a low dose chemo agent used as an immune modifier and have almost stopped taking NSAIDs completely, and this year I've had to be on a single steroid dose pack and a short term script of mild opioids once. When I was out between harvests. I've smoked and grown a lot of pot and never experienced benefits like this. The only strains that can rival her for pain are pure indicas that knock me out or might as well knock me out. I can have a bowl of Stella first thing in the morning and last thing before bed without problems either way. So I feel quite motivated to try to come up with a stable representation of her in seed form by cubing her. I've been reading a lot about breeding of cannabis and other plants recently. Before getting sick and having to stop working I was a chemist and I miss the hell out of research but a breeding project has a lot of similarity so it was a further impetus to get started with this project. 
I have a journal setup in the Breeders' Paradise subforum and my main journal is in my sig. Also threads about chemistry and extracting things other than cannabinoids from natural sources. I'll leave the topic of cannabinoid extraction to the good folks at skunkpharmresearch.com


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 28, 2013)

i know for sure grow shop alien is no more.

so , with scrutiny from the Dutch government over taxes and other shit , i WOULD NOT recommend buying seeds from that company.

the main dude (not in trouble with the law) went off to start : urban garden center

not sure if they online yet.

again, no more alien grow shop.

imo, they're a risk. so dont use them.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info. That sucks!


----------



## Foothills (Aug 29, 2013)

Got some "Super Skunk" going outdoors right now. 3 weeks into flower and she is smelling, "Super Skunky" ! 
No pics yet, but will have just before the chop.


----------



## Foothills (Aug 29, 2013)

*
[URL said:


> http://www.femaleseeds.nl/[/URL]
> 
> i get all the way to check-out & they deliver to ...serbia to botswana to the isle of kent to the virgin islands ... but not the USA.
> 
> damn!


 Been there more than once. Don't ya hate that shit !!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 29, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> check out his grow journal gud, should be in his sig...


 To me that journal is The Definitive Guide to Growing In Small Spaces. It's bloody brilliant.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 29, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Regs don't guarantee anything, og genetics are susceptible to herms. My 818 never showed opposites ever, through rough stress like heat and nute def. I accidentally left the tent open at lights out for an hour once and bam 2 days later she was sporting more balls than a football team.


 My room is sealed tighter than a dophin's ass, no light leaks. Temps been nailed at around 24 degrees C (75F). ONLY stress-factor was a minor Mg Def... 

Not to worry, the Buddy System saved my ass once more, just got back from my mate's house with fresh plants off our other Tahoe mum, already been vegged for 3 weeks, so I'm going to train them and pop 'em straight into the flower room... Pics to come later... I keep saying over and over a good buddy-system is the way forward, and here I say it again, ALWAYS make sure you can get your good genetics back whenever you need to!! Between two people, there is a nice buffer for when shit hits the fan.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 29, 2013)

ive got r/p skywalker og going right now [not a keeper] & im popping gage green pepe le dank as my quest for an og type plant continues im hoping to find what i want in this hybrid


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 29, 2013)

from jocelina @ female seeds nl :

[SIZE=-1]"H[SIZE=-1]ey [SIZE=-1]Gud

[SIZE=-1]That's correct that we don't ship to the US. We tried before but some of the packages wouldn't arri[SIZE=-1]ve resulting in complaints. Plus the legal situation makes it comp[SIZE=-1]licated for us to ship there

[SIZE=-1]So for now Atitu[SIZE=-1]de is the shop [SIZE=-1]where you can order [SIZE=-1]and that sh[SIZE=-1]ips to the US

[SIZE=-1]Hope you understand[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]"

*

so ordering off the website isnt gonna happen if u live in the USA.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 29, 2013)

Gud, You could ask them if they can send them to a friend (you trust) outside of the US. And ship the order to them and they can resend it on over to you. 

I did something similar for a stateside friend when he was having troubles. He made an order for Paradise seeds gear, and got 0% germ rate with Jacky White. When he contacted them they said they would replace them if only he wasn't in the USA. As they wont ship there. He asked a favor and being a friend I helped him out. 

You could always do it that way bro, your well connected. 

remember there's a solution to every problem


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 29, 2013)

Damn, I wonder how my buddy got it worked out.
I really want to run their C99 and fast Neville's Haze when I have some $ for beans! Those and Ace's Panama are at the top of my want list.
Skunkymonkey's post came in while I was typing, having a friend reship does work quite well. I encourage people who mail stuff a lot to get some international penpals so that if you raise any eyebrows and something gets opened there's a good chance it's a totally legit package.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 29, 2013)

bro.... tooooooooooo funny.

was thinking about several oversea connex i have.

people just like you 

& when i do my female seed nl order , i'll make sure to grab 30 to 40 beans at one time to make it worth the (your) effort


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 29, 2013)

however , money burning a hole in my pocket , i just (now) busted $ on coco & nutes to get me stocked for the next 3+ months.

i love 
delivery 
to my door 
of grow shit 
in plain brown boxes 
from the hydro store.

soon be holding 500l of coco & 140l of rockwool crutons.

gallons of everything , packages from kelp4less , and bottles stacked high.

nice.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 29, 2013)

few new bulbs , 600w ballast , and a new tent.

and im a mini underground hydro store.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2013)

feel free to ship some items to my house if you have a problem with holes in your pockets. lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 29, 2013)

Very nice. I hate not being able to keep myself stocked on stuff.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 29, 2013)

If I were in the USA I'd just plan a road-trip to a medical state and hit up dispensaries for beans and clones taking the risk to travel with 'em back home. Once you got the genes, you got 'em. Support local, it's the right way to go fellas.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 29, 2013)

^ u'd need a med card bro.

one more time having friends in places like cali, the dirty mitten , colorado, maine, etc... is cool.

yep... i got extra ballasts @ 2 or 3 for every type except 600w.
so i need at least one of those.

just picked up a 1000w magnetic type hydrofarm old school MH from a yard sale. my chick grabbed it. another state away. over the weekend.

cost to me... some hard di*k 

yum !


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 29, 2013)

grabbed this today : http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/florakleen-flushing-and-cleaning-solution-gal-p-2327.html

i wanted to grab drip clean ($40 a quart) from h&g but kept to a strict budget for my snail oils & such.

$13 for a gallon. 
same like clearex. maybe 1 oz (ish) per gallon for mix. drip clean is .5 ml per gallon.

still to use once every 3 weeks , i think 1/2 the price of clearex is fine by me!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 29, 2013)

i'll save my gap$ for a female seed order.
want to get 30 beans same strain to run in cycles & keep my stash full.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 29, 2013)

You aught to find a real winner in 30 beans of the same strain of FS gear. What are you looking to get from them?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

damn were on same wavelengths and shit! was staring at the archive shit at herbies at like 2 am...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 29, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> ^ u'd need a med card bro.
> 
> one more time having friends in places like cali, the dirty mitten , colorado, maine, etc... is cool.
> 
> ...


lmao I find it funny that your such an intelligent dude and didn't go for the most efficient bulb out there(600). So let me get this straight ok? F5 is a 5th generation from this breeder? can you explain this to meh? I have a similar interest.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 29, 2013)

i dropped drip clean for sea green from primordial soltions, if you are not using hydro or drip systems i recomment checking it out . . dudes i have heard from say they use it in large doses and can feed insame amoutns of PPM and i mean insane i aint even goign to repeat it as to not try to say that its possible

and its regular dosing is 1mla gallon so its potent stuff . . for all you soil uses it is a must


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 29, 2013)

bubblegummer !
25 (bare min)

iced grapefruit
5 (cause i got 4)

4x4 , 800w of hps , rockwool/coco mix , veg 45 days or till nice and purty with real stalks not stems , in my .5 , 1, 3 gal system , and flower.

grow 12 & cull the weakest 2 or put them on the side (etc) if theres room.

i like to run 12 for the best 9.
3 can get the axe to save space & medium.

looking to get pounds of something nuggy, sweet, and popular.
mostly so i can cure it proper & have a go to type herb i know can be flip'd.

plus the female seeds nl beans are affordable.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 29, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> lmao I find it funny that your such an intelligent dude and didn't go for the most efficient bulb out there(600). .




i run a 600w MH over a 3x4

i run 2 @ 400w (800w) HPS over a 4x4

^ in between these "light banks" up is a 4x2 the perfect distance away from each setup !

ceiling of 5'10". 

other lights & tables arent in play (but installed and waiting) till fall/winter. 
i'll add 6 more plants easy ! by december i'll have 30 mature plants in 3 gallon bags in full flower !!!

randy the machoman savage would say ==> ow yeah !

im getting getting great results and have options galore (backups too) if i want to change anything anytime.
my back up options (1000w mh or hps hydrofarms) are better than my daily shit. lol.

keep 2 extra 400w too. extra hoods. extra extra extra !


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 29, 2013)

FS=Female seeds F5=fifth fillial generation. Naming gets weird after F2 because you have so many possible ways to inbreed and they do come up with a new generation but depending on the path you take you can get to very different places. Just saying F4 doesn't mean much. Were two F2s bred to get an F2 then two of those for F3 then those for F4 or was the F1 generation back crossed to a parent to get the "F2" generation then a third and fourth. And there are absolutely no standards for naming or genealogy in the world of cannabis breeding. I don't even like the term breeder for most of the people selling seeds. Crossing two outstanding plants will give generally outstanding children but breeding is about trying to make offspring that reliably carry certain traits. Which is pretty much the opposite of what you see with the hybrids of polyhybrids that dominate the market today.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 29, 2013)

kooltube slut I am so far guys! thankyou mreduck for the insight. It's gotta be super confusing for a newb to go to a beanbank and be inundated with all the options especially if there ignorant to the terminology like I was!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

f2 to an f1 is a bx? or ix?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 29, 2013)

i just got the greenlight yall to set up my warehouse . . . now if i can only not fuck that up . . . .stupid heat issues


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

sounds like good things happening over there sam!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 29, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i just got the greenlight yall to set up my warehouse . . . now if i can only not fuck that up . . . .stupid heat issues


Sweet!! Let me know if you need a hand...hehe


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 29, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> f2 to an f1 is a bx? or ix?


offspring to parent is always a backcross. F# is relative to whatever you decide is the P generation. It's one of the reasons for there being so much confusion. I would love to see the industry adopt a standard where each generation is outlined back to the land race parents.
"* kooltube slut I am so far guys! thankyou mreduck for the insight. It's gotta be super confusing for a newb to go to a beanbank and be inundated with all the options especially if there ignorant to the terminology like I was! "
Even if you know it's hard to sort. There really arent that many lines of weed. Something like 2/3rds or more of all modern strains descend from NL or Skunk or Haze. So of course the people who are just trying to replicate other's work or just outright rip off the unknowing are against there being actual standards for the industry.
Now I'm really wondering what a kooltube slut is. I've put lots of things into women over the years but damn. Even a 400W HPS is a decent size and that's a hotdog in a hallway in a cooltube!
*


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 29, 2013)

Realized that I neglected to congratulate Samwell on the warehouse and it's fucking up when I try to edit my post. And the bold kept coming back. I'm fucking stoned.
Enjoy the warehouse bro! I hope you'll journal the setup and the first crop at least!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 29, 2013)

im currently sifting some kosher kush THE LAST OF the kosher too, sadly im keifing some popcorns from the bottom of my tall light green pheno that was stompin my ass into the couch a few months back. Kinda like the bold writing my man. idk even know sam and ill say congratulations sam!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2013)

Figure this would be good place to ask:

1. Will rodelization work on all strains? (Namely Fruity Chronic Juice and Critical Sensi Star)

2. With rodelization can you harvest all but one or two of the colas and still have a banana form after a week or two?

3. Will the banana pollen stay good for 4 weeks if I refridgerate it?


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 29, 2013)

I would use silver to make femmed beans and yes it will work. There's a thread on the first page of the breeding subforum where we just put info on colloidal silver and silver thiosulfate in one thread. I'm on my phone or I would link you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2013)

But don't you have to start spraying at week 2 or something? I am on 2 1/2 weeks. Wouldn't be till 3 1/2 weeks till I could order some colloidal silver.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 29, 2013)

Learnin a lot just by paying attention love that! nl#5 seems like a good starting point. View attachment 2796858


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2013)

About how many oz a plant is used? Will a 8 oz bottle last me a while?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

so whats a f3 x f4, incross?


----------



## Dankfactory (Aug 29, 2013)

_what are you running now ?

_My current lineup: Clone: Tahoe OG, GSC

Seed: Bodhi RKU, Bay Dream, Sunshine Daydream,Angels Milk, Candyland, Kens Kush 

Favorites: Nothing will ever top the Tahoe Clone. Others in that tier: RKU, Angels Milk( now a clone only) and Kens Bay Dream.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 29, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i dropped drip clean for sea green from primordial soltions... regular dosing is 1mla gallon so its potent stuff . . for all you soil uses it is a must


https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/primordial-solutions-sea-green.51504/

this thread has some photos that are pretty insane.

if u guys dont know , gud is the dude that fucked up the alien starfighter auction over there.

i made a bid , $15k , and logik sends a PM like "are u legit , r u for real" ?

ow yes i am , cause im representing a breeder with a keen interest in these particular seeds to the tune of $20k.

bid placed.

auction kicks, i win, logik emails , and i say : "where is are the karma genetic jack chedder beans u owe me u thieving fuckwad?"

banned.
boo-hoo for life. old ip cough cough.

love the layout of the site now.

should join back up & start me some threads.

buen karma.
el karma bueno.
la karma buena

^ look for it


----------



## Dankfactory (Aug 29, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/primordial-solutions-sea-green.51504/
> 
> this thread has some photos that are pretty insane.
> 
> ...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 29, 2013)

link to a thread on flushing products , clearex vs floraclean

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/flora-kleen-vs-clearex.20642/page-2

very intersting page #2


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 29, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> offspring to parent is always a backcross. F# is relative to whatever you decide is the P generation. It's one of the reasons for there being so much confusion. I would love to see the industry adopt a standard where each generation is outlined back to the land race parents.
> "* kooltube slut I am so far guys! thankyou mreduck for the insight. It's gotta be super confusing for a newb to go to a beanbank and be inundated with all the options especially if there ignorant to the terminology like I was! "
> Even if you know it's hard to sort. There really arent that many lines of weed. Something like 2/3rds or more of all modern strains descend from NL or Skunk or Haze. So of course the people who are just trying to replicate other's work or just outright rip off the unknowing are against there being actual standards for the industry.
> Now I'm really wondering what a kooltube slut is. I've put lots of things into women over the years but damn. Even a 400W HPS is a decent size and that's a hotdog in a hallway in a cooltube!
> *


Trick is to backcross on the 3 or 4 generation.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 29, 2013)

Sup y'all?? Well my mothers are outdoors and started some new ones. Should be pulling this Oct. My lil bubble cloner worked like a charm. Got roots in bout a week. Transplanted to soil.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;b6awYn56IWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6awYn56IWQ[/video]

musik is gud for the soul


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice throwback. I agree I love music


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 29, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> so whats a f3 x f4, incross?


Depends on the relation, are the f4s made from those f3s or other f3s? it gets complicated when you involve aunts and uncles and cousins in the inbreeding.


Chronic Masterbator said:


> Trick is to backcross on the 3 or 4 generation.


There's a lot of tricks. The more I read the more respect I have for the people who have come up with their own lines.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 29, 2013)

its so fucking complex isn't it duck. your the first person I've really seen on here that seems to get it. i mean others get it. but idk.

this whole talk of "Phenos" like they are a formula or something. sub is always saying "Theirs 2 phenos" WTF fuck off.

i tried to explain it like this to a buddy tonight.

if i bread with a Circle and a Triangle some offspring would look like a triangle with rounded points. others are gonna be circles with a flat side. sometimes you will get a circle with a triangle hole cut out of it cause a recessive trait killed the one you were lookin for. *BUT *Every now and again you get a cone..... YES A CONE. a perfect blending of the 2 parents that results in something MORE. Something better.

the only way to do that repeatably is to breed - select - breed - select - breed - select - breed - select UNTIL THE COWS COME HOME.

you can use the same batches of seeds but alter your selection process just a little and create all new lines. cousins and aunts and uncles and shit. they will bring out so many different traits. even cause all new traits to pop up sometimes. ITS SO INTENSE.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

ok p1 x p2 = f1 f1 x f1=f2 f2 x f2 = f3 , f3(P1) x f3(P2)= f4 take say an f4 male and cross to an f3female thats not parent to the f4, thats incrossing? i would assume taking an f4 and Xing to the F3(p) would be a backcross. am i close or flat out wrong? sorry to jack gud, i could start a new thread or go pm but i figured someone else was curious as i am. i just started to read the breeders bible so interest is piqued hard...


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 29, 2013)

i think u got it ghost. either way too the result would be an f5 correct?


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 29, 2013)

i just reread that first post about phenos too

its not that others don't have the knowledges especially many in this thread Ive just noticed Duck talking in-depth about it more then most

thats the way to say that better.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

thats another that i was wondering, does the resulting f3(p) x f4= an f5 or ix1 or bx1 ...i might go read for it in a lil bit so i can edumacate us some more.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 29, 2013)

o ya good call idk about the ix1 or bx1 but i just recently learned that if you bring together say an f5 and an f1 the result is an f6. its always 1 more to the highest. correct?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> o ya good call idk about the ix1 or bx1 but i just recently learned that if you bring together say an f5 and an f1 the result is an f6. its always 1 more to the highest. correct?


No, it's an f1. In this instance your still injecting different traits depending on selection. This is a good way to add a little diversity to a project and preserves vigor as incrossing tends to reduce vigor while true breeding characteristics are peaked.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 29, 2013)

if they were from a different filial line but if it was from their own then doesn't it increase? like if i made f3's then bread that f3 with one of the f2 parents... wait isn't that just bx.... then if you were to breed said f3 with a different one of the f2 children would that be a IX then or would we make a new F1?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2013)

It's relative to the selection and percentage of characteristics in the progeny.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 29, 2013)

once i had some dank pea plants to smoke.

& thought , fuck u gregor mendel !







sham wow vs. UB


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 29, 2013)

o so fuck me. it depends on the genes that show up too?

i got the breeder bible on my kindle (lamest shit ever) i need to order a hard copy.

any other good reads? mendel ever write a book>?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2013)

Well sure, how else can you know that prediction and desired characteristics were congruous? Check out "Marijuana Botany" by Robert Connell Clarke.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 29, 2013)

but like would 1 seed from a batch be an f2 and another be an IX1 type deal?


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 29, 2013)

a shot of the holly wood kush. the GSC and a group shot.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

i know , not too many books with good info on breeding but maybe its not supposed to be that difficult


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

all the seeds in each batch will all be same generation, like s1 or s2s. unless you pollinated different branches with different pollen then each brancvh would be that certain cross.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 29, 2013)

are you sure? thats what i thought but colo is talking that depending on traits in certain crosses it could vary?


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 29, 2013)

im kinda special so bare with me


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 29, 2013)

i belive thats the different phenos, as you work further generations theres less variations., i think lol


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 29, 2013)

It rained pretty hard the other night and my extrema fell the fuck over - kind of bent. Didn't think I'd have to support it so much either . Tied it up - hard to work with 8-9ft tall plant on your own lol. But no major damage. 

Tonight it's PISSING rain with thunder and lightning. I'm concerned. Hope shit is ok by tomorrow.


----------



## calicat (Aug 29, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> It rained pretty hard the other night and my extrema fell the fuck over - kind of bent. Didn't think I'd have to support it so much either . Tied it up - hard to work with 8-9ft tall plant on your own lol. But no major damage.
> 
> Tonight it's PISSING rain with thunder and lightning. I'm concerned. Hope shit is ok by tomorrow.


Damn dude hope everything will be ok. I believe I saw your monsters on some thread here. Good Luck .


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr EE you will get offspring in your "Bx" (which I don't think is going to give you the results you really want which is to reproduce in seed form the mom plant) if you look for two plants that are different - more like the parent plants and then do a feminized cross with those plants. Bringing it back full circle. Could take a lot of time.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 30, 2013)

Breeding is tricky lots of notes and room is required. I'm getting into it seriously though beans are getting costly. You seen snow high prices?? Wtf they smoking no way I'm paying $200 for a pack.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 30, 2013)

calicat said:


> Damn dude hope everything will be ok. I believe I saw your monsters on some thread here. Good Luck .


Yeah this one lol. The Anesthesia are going to be just fine I think. The other plants? I'm thinking it will be ok. The T&L has mostly moved on. I can still hear it barely. Rain has slowed down. It's supposed to clear up soon and stay that way. If I were running my autoflowers like last year I'd be scrambling right now... fortunately the bud development is only minor so far.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 30, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> It rained pretty hard the other night and my extrema fell the fuck over - kind of bent. Didn't think I'd have to support it so much either . Tied it up - hard to work with 8-9ft tall plant on your own lol. But no major damage.
> 
> Tonight it's PISSING rain with thunder and lightning. I'm concerned. Hope shit is ok by tomorrow.


 Wish ya luck shake em good afterward.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

What i'm running now:::::


*HSO Blue Dream(fem)
Blueberry Yum Yum(reg)
Blue Thai(fem)
Original Blueberry(reg)
Sour Blueberry(reg)
GDP(reg)
Spyder auto(reg)
White 88 G13/Hashplant(reg)
Cocoa Puffs(reg)
Supreme Delight(reg)
Kerala x Skunk(reg)
Cotton Candy(fem)*
*SxI(reg)*


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 30, 2013)

nice cant wait to see those cocoa puffs and 88g13 x hp


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Breeding is tricky lots of notes and room is required. I'm getting into it seriously though beans are getting costly. You seen snow high prices?? Wtf they smoking no way I'm paying $200 for a pack.


BCseeds Euphoria Unlimited. 10(fem) $995.00usd


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 30, 2013)

anything but bcseeds!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Gud, this one popped up in the old iTunes shuffle last night, for some reason I couldn't help but think of you cruisin' the streets at night hitting that palm vape LOL

[video=youtube;Z2wzpfPFBlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2wzpfPFBlw[/video]

EDIT: Stew, that price for real?! Holy GODS.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 30, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> o ya good call idk about the ix1 or bx1 but i just recently learned that if you bring together say an f5 and an f1 the result is an f6. its always 1 more to the highest. correct?


This is why we need a standard. I would rather see the plants history listed like f1bx2 for an F1 plant back crossed to one of it's parents or similar notation. Ideally I would like to see the family tree all the way back to landrace or unknown with a description of the weed the seed was found in. 



colocowboy said:


> Well sure, how else can you know that prediction and desired characteristics were congruous? Check out "Marijuana Botany" by Robert Connell Clarke.


This is probably the best serious book about cannabis. I would also suggest reading other botany texts specifically related to plant breeding. 



OGEvilgenius said:


> Mr EE you will get offspring in your "Bx" (which I don't think is going to give you the results you really want which is to reproduce in seed form the mom plant) if you look for two plants that are different - more like the parent plants and then do a feminized cross with those plants. Bringing it back full circle. Could take a lot of time.


I'm aware it will take several generations of back crossing. I'm setting a goal of sprouting cubed beans in three years.

While we're on the subject I was greeted by these when I was checking on Drue this morning. Sorry for the low quality pic, it was a quick snap because I was so excited. Never thought I'd say that about male parts!


----------



## calicat (Aug 30, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Breeding is tricky lots of notes and room is required. I'm getting into it seriously though beans are getting costly. You seen snow high prices?? Wtf they smoking no way I'm paying $200 for a pack.


They have some other sweet gear I noticed the other day that is around 50ish. Never ran them before but Coolkid runs them and says they are legitimate and that seed company is a friend of Bodhi. For instance the Purple Pantera is around 60ish and man I have not run grape krush in quite sometime. I believe DJ Short discontinued that strain.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Check out "Marijuana Botany" by Robert Connell Clarke.


HGK420 i have this book if you want to read it w/o buying...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

i couldnt tell u why , but e$ko's "pink cheese" is the most fragile shit i've ever cracked.

this shit will get stem rot , damping off, a cold , & the plant flu.
clones. seeds. no matter.

so far the only mature plant i have from 12 fem beans is impressive & rock solid... must be like 1 in 1000.

i cracked 4 more and one checked already.

clones... the only plant in my entire gardening history giving me < 75% on clones.

im usually 98%.
1 or 2 lost per 100.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 30, 2013)

You mark the filial generation with a predicted outcome then prove the prediction, it's just the scientific method applied to botanical breeding. Giving designation is really just a way for the breeder to catalog during experimentation and a way of conveying the point in the project to others. It's important to realize that the work is in selection and testing the progeny. It should be pretty obvious from this explanation as to why there are so few "true breeding" strains in the market. It represents an enormous amount of work and time to produce a true-breeding f4. Sure you can haphazardly breed one to the next and call it an f4 and be technically correct in saying what generation of breeding it is but your result will not likely be homogenous or true-breeding. Punnet squares allow you to reasonably predict what percentage of expression you can achieve given a perfect selection, by perfect selection I mean the chosen male passes on or mutes the expressions you were expecting. This of course is difficult because males don't necessarily show the expressions your looking for and can really only be tested for by growing out progeny and verifying the percentage of desired expressed traits against the expected percentage at a given point in a filial generation.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

whiteberry bx from 4 now 2.

one no show.
one retard from the crack.

power kush , 1 for 1

dinafem ^


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

old photo , visual entertainment 







northern lights blue w/ a double white tester in the foreground.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

same shot a few weeks earlier.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

sleestack freebies I say! I even have proof! they have been under 18 hours of 600 hps until three days ago. I have NO experience with sleestack however I can tell already ive got meh hands full here!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

lab is more efficient this year 

got double the room to flower & lights are set up differently.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok so apparently I misinformed you all they are sleestack x sk1 whatever that may be! Hey guys and gals if (hypothectialy) if I were to go to dinafem what is a sure fire goto strain for them? Im dinafem ignant it seems!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 30, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> What i'm running now:::::
> 
> 
> *HSO Blue Dream(fem)
> ...


Oh nice I'd like to see pics of the blue Thai, and coco puffs as well. I have the cotton candy so that be a good one too. We know you won't let us down when it comes to that bud porn stew.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 30, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> BCseeds Euphoria Unlimited. 10(fem) $995.00usd


  Fuck dat!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 30, 2013)

Are there supposed to be pics in those posts there gud? I'm jonesing for them otherwise 

I been peeping those cocoa puffs too.... I like hazeman's gear!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 30, 2013)

Eh cowboy what's Yer take on hazeman gear?? I been researching them and haven't seen much on em.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 30, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Ok so apparently I misinformed you all they are sleestack x sk1 whatever that may be! Hey guys and gals if (hypothectialy) if I were to go to dinafem what is a sure fire goto strain for them? Im dinafem ignant it seems!


Their are a lot of people growing their critical+ I wanna try their critical jack herer


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Oh nice I'd like to see pics of the blue Thai, and coco puffs as well. I have the cotton candy so that be a good one too. We know you won't let us down when it comes to that bud porn stew.


The only budporn available is a pregnant Spyder auto. 

Some Prego bud porn 

View attachment 2797801View attachment 2797802View attachment 2797803





Everything else you'll have to wait, as i do, for them to grow up.


----------



## shadyslater (Aug 30, 2013)

I got a posatronics blue rhino in flower nd im germing a couole of eva seeds monsters to go in 12/12fs


----------



## calicat (Aug 30, 2013)

How is that strain faring for ya so far shady?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

shadyslater said:


> I got a posatronics blue rhino in flower nd im germing a couole of eva seeds monsters to go in 12/12fs


that AVI is SICK!!!!


----------



## shadyslater (Aug 30, 2013)

Yh she's do well calicat she's only 1st week of flower but so far so good. Pop in and have a look see lol link i sig. 

Cheers stew looks like my cat (but he put his joints behind his ear lol)


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 30, 2013)

Hazemans elephant stomper is killer, the aloha white widow he has been working with is amazing. This is an aww dominant... Taste/smell is like purple pez candy and is a nice fuzzy widow style high. Potent, frosty, tight nugs. 

I had a couple of his madness (bubba kush x g13/hp) they weren't killing it for me, seemed to lean toward g13 but had nuts so they had to go. Everyone loved the smoke though. 
Thought I had some pics of my rocky mountain high, guess not. I'm fixin to do another run of that from seed (colorado green bud x mikado) drool..... floral stank dank!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> whiteberry bx from 4 now 2.
> 
> one no show.
> one retard from the crack.
> ...


That power kush as been bringing home the bacon. Super potent(at least this pheno) and loves to be topped which results in heavy ass yields. Had one last go that was rushed in veg with like two weeks total. Didnt even have branches big enough to clone yet, in DIY aero/nft, 2 1/2 oz. Super hardy and stinky. Veg that girl a few good weeks and pull yourself a easy qp+.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

hmmmm... did u say no photos visible ...colocowboy ?

changed a few settings since i remember somebody else having a similar issue.

not a fan of PMs from strangers , giving seed creepo members any data , or letting unknown people just view any ol' thing related to my profile.

let me know if that helps.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

if u friend me & i dont for real see u around regularly.

forget it.

denied.

sorry.
dont hate.
learning lessons , little more savvy than last year.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

just posted this in the delicious thread.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZiQoVv0FSKQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiQoVv0FSKQ[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 30, 2013)

That's cool, I should probably lock down the security a bit more myself. I can see the pictures now, that northern light blue is pretty dank looking!
All looks sofa king sick! 
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 30, 2013)

There's only so much backcrossing you can do. Especially with a plant that isn't very homozygous. Chimera wrote a good post about it. Backcrossing is good for working with fairly homozygous lines for locking down specific traits, but for a heterozygous line (which undoubtedly is what blue dream is) it's very difficult to lock down the genetics of the plant in question. Maybe a single trait or two, but the entire thing? Impossible to do it that way. You need to go back and try to make the cross again for an F1 like Blue Dream.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh, and my big ass Extrema sustained some more damage - but nothing irrecoverable. The Ana's are perfect. The SP survived fine as well as the SS.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 30, 2013)

For EE:

http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/8417-chimera-myth-cubing-backcrossing.html

Fixed


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> For EE:
> 
> http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/6-breeders-support-information/8417-chimera-myth-cubing-backcrossing


Page not found


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 30, 2013)

Whoops, my bad. .html at the end.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

taking that first post for a new thread in breeder's paradise.


I've been stealing information for days. HOWEVER i never take credit for their words


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 30, 2013)

It's posts like that which remind you people like Swerve who do shit like bx 9 times have no fuckin clue what they are doing.

At least he's got some good cuts.

Have any of you heard of BRIX gardening? I've been reading about it lately. Sounds fuckin pimpin. If your plant has a high brix it's immune to bugs apparently. Also I've been reading about sap pH. Apparently if you can keep it at 6.4 you're in the "zone". Bugs will never attack because the plants are in perfect homeostasis. Meaning that if the pH is off there is an imbalance in the sap in terms of nutrients. Which means that nutrients end up not staying where they're supposed to (and in fact end up on the outside of the plant eventually, which attracts pests, also they apparently look at the EM frequency and infrared output of the plant as well).

Some pretty interesting shit man. I may have to get myself a refractometer to measure BRIX and a sap pH tester (which can be purchased).


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

i remember something written by kid twist (another forum) about research done on the internal ph of herb plants.

he was relating his findings to foliage feeding , tissue culture , plant vitality, time to take cuts, etc.

6.4 he claimed is the magic number.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 30, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> It's posts like that which remind you people like Swerve who do shit like bx 9 times have no fuckin clue what they are doing.
> 
> At least he's got some good cuts.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I just came across the idea in Rrog's living soil thread a while ago. Now that I know about it I am also damn curious to educate myself more about it. Excuse for more toys to measure stuff by? Bring it on. When I get depressed I buy grow gear, always perks me right up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> [video=youtube;ZiQoVv0FSKQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiQoVv0FSKQ[/video]


Ah shit, the Rza, the Gza, and the ol' dirty Bza. Wu Tang Clan ain't nothing to fuck with. Remember Cappadonna. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAGKH0JFBzw

Gotta milk this cow, the best way we know how. I love the ending of the song.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 30, 2013)

*The Cost of Crunch*...

I was out shopping for munch & essentials earlier today with our lass at a local supermarket chain, we come to the cereal isle and I see they are now stocking a popular American brand - *Captain Crunch*, _"oh nice one, I'll give those a try




"_ I thought, until I looked at the price




..




...




....









£7 for a small box




, that works out at $10 !! 

Needless to say I didn't go for it lol. They should have called them *Credit Crunch* for the UK






I got a good ol' laugh out of it anyways


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Aug 30, 2013)

The roof of your mouth is thanking you for not buying Capt. Crunch.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 30, 2013)

It'd be cheaper for me to mail you a box of Captain Crunch from the States (plus there would likely be a much cooler prize in the bottom of the box).


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 30, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> The roof of your mouth is thanking you for not buying Capt. Crunch.


LMAO!! What, you don't like that torn up chalky feeling in your mouth?


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Aug 30, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> LMAO!! What, you don't like that torn up chalky feeling in your mouth?


Haha hell no. Then it even hurts to smoke a joint with skin hanging from the roof of my mouth. It fucks me up for the rest of the day.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

10 bucks for capt'n crunch?????? for fucks sake is a supermarket a racket over there or what? lol. wow!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> It'd be cheaper for me to mail you a box of Captain Crunch from the States (plus there would likely be a much cooler prize in the bottom of the box).


ha ha if we mailing him anything its cocoa pebbles. Who don't like cocoa pebbles mang? Im still in awe over that price. What they charge for a gallon of milk I wonder?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 30, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> 10 bucks for capt'n crunch?????? for fucks sake is a supermarket a racket over there or what? lol. wow!


It's shocking but true, really we get raped on prices for absolutely everything over here. It's shit to be a brit' lol.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 30, 2013)

lol. middle man american grocery shopping . send me 12 dollars ill send you 2 boxes of capn crunch. buy more and ill get you with that sams club wholesale price hahaha


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

lol I was gonna Costco his ass a 5 pack lmao! Im severely medicated atm gents. Oh and as for shit to be a brit I can tell you this, sincerely mind you....EVERY brit ive met aside from ole Gregg lmao was a stellar person! Most of whom could drink meh under a table in a wink of an eye!


----------



## calicat (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Gud..how is your sour kushes looking lately?


----------



## shadyslater (Aug 30, 2013)

Yh i like the u.s dr pepper and that £3.50 a can man lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 30, 2013)

crunchberries are the shit!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

OOPS! All Berries....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey I bet that captin' crunch beats out a plate of bangers and mash! LOL. You haven't lived like a gluttonous american till you've poured yourself out a mixing bowl size serving of the Crunch. With the big ass mixing spoon to gobble it down. 

And it does rip up my manly mouth till like the third bowl!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm a weirdo i guess.


I mix 2-3 cereals into 1 bowl.........


They need to do some kinda "MASH-UP" with cereal companies. lol......


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

calicat said:


> Hey Gud..how is your sour kushes looking lately?


from 4 rooted i kept the 3 best.
transplanted & about 4" tall.

the mega sour leaner gonna be done real soon. pics of course coming.

all i got left is the plant i selected & kept for play.

60% og / 40% sour (ish)


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

isnt cereal a food group in the pyramid ?

surely the toaster over food group is still present?
i mean, cant be that old.

meat, fish, cheese, then cereal , weed , vagina, then hot pockets, tostinos, and finger sized chicken nuggets ...multivitamin at the very top?

taken with tincture ?

im worse than dr. nick from the simpsons with a splash of otto the bus driver.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> crunchberries are the shit!


OMG ! my girl bought me those. made my poo stink soooooooooooooo bad !

& the colors. 
my lord the colors.

poo in blue
poo in green
poo every color in between.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 30, 2013)

roflmao

If you eat the right ones it's a grain! I want to know how the f*** dairy made it to being an essential food. Kashi will give you crop dusting powers! Hahahah


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 30, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> roflmao
> 
> If you eat the right ones it's a grain! I want to know how the f*** dairy made it to being an essential food. *Kashi will give you crop dusting powers! *Hahahah


You aren't kidding. My old lady buys that stuff. When I get really desperate (the kids cereal is all gone) I pour a bowl of that on occasion and proceed to shit my pants all morning.

I should load up on that before bed and treat her to an evening of dutch-ovens. That'll teach her for buying that shit


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

keep your in/sent/message receipt boxes clean !
better to play.
safe.






no safe play with that ^ naughty all the way

leave a few trails of evidence here & here & there.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow. Such smooth skin and features it makes me think I am looking at a doll.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah that uncle ben stuff was pretty sad. I bet money old uncle ben would never mutter such intelligent insults to Busta rhymes in person. 
I was going to switch my avatar to Nasty nate in honor of old racist uncle ben.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTniDw0Qxfg


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2013)

^^^ Holy Shit! I pissed my pants dude! Nice shit.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

me too ! LOL ! 
fingers to my eyes , to your eyes.
if you're smoking weed right now OMG. we're twins


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2013)

Watching the freaking three stooges at the moment and that shit was icing on the stoned cake. 
Here is those critical sensi critical jack herer and mazar x wr. 
two jacks on far left, one in front out of picture mostly is a runt, the mazar is the one in front right, the other 3 are the sensi's. 34 days veg, 4 days 12/12.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

I got crabs!!!!!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

Aphids. sorry.. i meant Aphids. View attachment 2798655



hahahahaha


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

he be je bes.
hate bugs ! 

azmax , pepermint spray, neem, soap/water those fuckers to hell.

lights on / later dudes !


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

Safer 3-in-1... Soaked the affected container and soil. Lucky me there are none on the plants. and None anywhere else in the garden.


Could have been a real pain in the ass if all 48 plants were affected. View attachment 2798684
I've told you what i have. Now i can show you i guess  Those are my babies


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 31, 2013)

*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.*


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 31, 2013)

ow ps... every time i get a chance to +rep him ... i send something TOTALLY NASTY with a few kudos ... like he did me ...only fair for such a worthy soul.

this week even.

hope u dont mind.

+rep


----------



## calicat (Aug 31, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> from 4 rooted i kept the 3 best.
> transplanted & about 4" tall.
> 
> the mega sour leaner gonna be done real soon. pics of course coming.
> ...


My single one leaning to SD will be karate chopped in 15 days.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 31, 2013)

i cant imagine a commercial grower would advocate less crops per year.

im still trying to imagine where dude is at growing olives, cranberries, bee farming, rose bush growing for florists, blah blah blah.
picking the tops off everything & leafing out his nuggets 

has to be out west.
better longer growing season place.

from experience, pick all your tops. slows everything down major.

me personally i think nugbucket does a 100x better job ! ... with a true original method and good theory behind his motivation.
& even he notes mainlining slows shit down.
= less harvest per year.

tell me what is better... 5 harvests or 6 per year?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 31, 2013)

gud. don't waste your breath. Your posts will get reported and YOU will get in trouble. Just leave UB out of your head and try to stick to other more *important things* to talk about. Instigating an argument is only going to cause you problems with the authority figures on RIU.

k buddy?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 31, 2013)

right. deal.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 31, 2013)

No need to troll around bashing. Just keep your head clear, toke one up. and put UB at the back of your mind bro. Keep your nose clean and you'll be taken more seriously.



Think of it this way:



> No mater who wins the CAPS LOCK fight online:
> You both look retarded in the end.


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2013)

take a kit kat break folks


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2013)

Game on!


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> Game on!


hell yea............*grape god x white funk..smells delish*


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 1, 2013)

Seeing lots of male parts on my STS'd Blue Dream. Never thought I'd get filled with glee by this sight.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 1, 2013)

Damn genuity you sank my battleship. I mean you got the right idea there. I had grape god for 3+ years and just now retiring her, I had bought cannaventure's purpleberry just to get a male to cross with the grape god. What a mistake that was, I should have went with any other strain than purpleberry. Just wanted some color to the great god. Well the male I kept of the purpleberry had male sacks open, no pollen? WTF. Sorry genetics, like a donkey shooting blanks, missing gametes or chromosomes. So long story short, my g.god dies a childless maid, sad really. 

The first time I ran the g god I kept a male of that and made some crosses with nirvana strains and all those beans were fire, and the one mixed with crystal looked similar to yours. Cheers. Looks Fantastic, kudos.


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn genuity you sank my battleship. I mean you got the right idea there. I had grape god for 3+ years and just now retiring her, I had bought cannaventure's purpleberry just to get a male to cross with the grape god. What a mistake that was, I should have went with any other strain than purpleberry. Just wanted some color to the great god. Well the male I kept of the purpleberry had male sacks open, no pollen? WTF. Sorry genetics, like a donkey shooting blanks, missing gametes or chromosomes. So long story short, my g.god dies a childless maid, sad really.
> 
> The first time I ran the g god I kept a male of that and made some crosses with nirvana strains and all those beans were fire, and the one mixed with crystal looked similar to yours. Cheers. Looks Fantastic, kudos.


^^^^this is my same story,but I think I may have gotten lucky with this "white funk"=(white kush x sour diesel) dad.he gave the grape god mom>>
 a bigger plant frame so far,the smell tho..oh my the smells grape god all day,and this phenol of it smells like (to me) grape gum(big league chew).


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 1, 2013)

il stick this over here too!

feel free to let my thread die folks. this ones back up and running now. no need for 2 Weedpeen flexing threads.

[video=youtube;mWMxPag9W5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWMxPag9W5s[/video]


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 1, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Aphids. sorry.. i meant Aphids. View attachment 2798655
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha


Predatory spider mites if it gets out of hand. They leave in search of prey once all the bad bugs been eaten. Truly organic imo


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 1, 2013)

damn i just got done posting what im running over there lol


----------



## hammer21 (Sep 1, 2013)

White strawberry OG raskel, Dream Lotus Bohdi


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 1, 2013)

come on gud, you know i love you like a brother..

this thread was doing awesome, why don't we get back to what is important, you know, growing the dank and sharing the love, and leave the bullshit at the door..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 1, 2013)

damn i just bought some zamal seeds too. should i be worried? lol


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 1, 2013)

@ racer.

[video=youtube;XREnvJRkif0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XREnvJRkif0[/video]

hahahahhahha. my answer given by charlie manson.


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Sep 1, 2013)

Chemdawg
Ill post some pics. It's all looking a little weak right now but I've been fighting low temperatures in the cloner and I'll end up staggering plants in the flower room because of it. But I'm extremely excited about this strain.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 1, 2013)

nice what breeders chemdawg?


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Sep 1, 2013)

hso


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 1, 2013)

pics are a lil tough to see but nice. been wondering about hso...


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 1, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> pics are a lil tough to see but nice. been wondering about hso...


 lol, i always love that funky coloring leds put off in pix, kinda like a disco,


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Sep 1, 2013)

I know the pics are bad its hard because I have the lights on a schedual where I'm not home so much when the lights are off. I'll put up better ones when things start to take off here in a couple days. Hopefully I'll have 10 or so more clones I can throw in the Aeroflow. I'll keep you guys updated with some "normal Pics"..


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Sep 1, 2013)

When I come from that area to the rest of the house my vision is yellow and pulsating for like 5 min. LED's are crazy.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 1, 2013)

how many do u use? what size? any recommendations?

was looking for either one or two for a 4x4x4 veg space.

two smaller units seems most logical.

*

killer photo thread from baba g , golden lion genetics


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 2, 2013)

..........


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 2, 2013)

Sup yall? Sup Gud?? I so wanna see how that aero set up goes. I'm finding it hard for me to jump straight hydro from dirt. I'm thinking of trying coco and perlite. But want to keep that organic flow going.

Eh Gud hit me up I can't pm you??


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 2, 2013)

My DIY aero set up is cool as a cucumber. It's not an true "aeroponic" setup more like a NFT, but with ez clone sprayer misting. I think in order to be true aeroponic water should be a certain micron or some jazz. All I know is with the DIY aero(basically copy general hydroponics Aero 6 design but with 6" pvc tubes), only have to veg 2 weex and still can pull 2.5 oz a plant. Just as easy as soil/soilless mixes. IMO. And end product would be hard to pick out of a line up with organic buds for sure. Top notch. 

Cheers. And may I suggest you just do one dwc in a bucket next to your dirt plants, just don't let it veg as big as your soil plants because that dwc is gonna get huge!. I promise you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Clankie (Sep 2, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Sup yall? Sup Gud?? I so wanna see how that aero set up goes. I'm finding it hard for me to jump straight hydro from dirt. I'm thinking of trying coco and perlite. But want to keep that organic flow going.
> 
> Eh Gud hit me up I can't pm you??


coco/perl or coco/growstones is the way to go. works great with any hydro setup if you use smartpots, you can grow serious plants in fairly small (at most 3 gal) smartpots. i use gh 3 part and then a goodly amount of organic supplements. i rec flushing weekly and always using cal mag with coco.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 2, 2013)

gud was talkin bout coco with RW cubes, keep that in consideration.

iv been wondering about those leds you get at home depot. like the phillips one meant to replace incadescants and cfls. wonder if a few will be good for veg. there like 40 a bulb.


----------



## calicat (Sep 2, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> pics are a lil tough to see but nice. been wondering about hso...


That one is legit. I actually got a garlic pheno when I did their chemdawg several cycles ago alongside boss hogg.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 2, 2013)

Dwc or Hempy is what I was thinking. I want to go vertical bare bulbs my next run.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 2, 2013)

Man, I picked a bad time to join riu. I had just been a lurker over the last few years and finally had time and desire to join and it is like a soap opera on this site. People fighting, threads locked, breeder's narcing/bad mouthing each other, long time members bailing, and god forbid you have your own opinion on anything. 

Like Rodney King said, "Can't we all just hit a bong", I mean "get along". 

And I'm still waiting to see some Buddha's dream bud shots.LOL. Come on people let rock it in the name of bud. Just ranting. Everyone: throw somebody you know and high five, because life is good.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

I like that TNSE.


----------



## quisqueyano (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure RIU always had a lot of the aforementioned, its just really pervasive nowadays. Used to think TSD would provide good refuge (especially after getting esko on board) but it just became like the rest. Maybe there needs to be a community/forum wherein all non-growers are kept out. Enforce some requirements prior to being able to post generally. Hm... it'd be tough unless a core set of people joined.

gud's privates are unreachable. meh.

Anyways, I'm going to experiment a little with media and try the coco/rw mix. I'm lining the bottom of my 1 gal pots with rockwool for an inch or two then filling with a 1:1 coco/rockwool mix. Have 3 Vortex clones ready to go in that currently being handfed until I decide drip or e/f. I figure RW on the bottom should keep it wetter a bit longer + help keep coco in the pot. Also thinking about trying at least one 2 gal hempy with this mix.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 2, 2013)

There's a good solid core of people on RIU IMO. I'd say probably more newbs come here just because it's the top google response to some relevant searches, but I'd also argue that those easily scared off by people asking newbie questions probably think a little too highly of themselves anyway. The most important thing when doing any kind of trade is to remain objective and learn from your mistakes. Being a know it all accomplishes neither and most people who are knowledgeable on here are also pretty level headed and objective IMO.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 3, 2013)

quisqueyano said:


> I'm pretty sure RIU always had a lot of the aforementioned, its just really pervasive nowadays. Used to think TSD would provide good refuge (especially after getting esko on board) but it just became like the rest. Maybe there needs to be a community/forum wherein all non-growers are kept out. Enforce some requirements prior to being able to post generally. Hm... it'd be tough unless a core set of people joined.


Well..........since you brought it up, it's the nature of this community. Is now, has always been no matter what forum it is. I've been doing this for 17 years and posted to at least 12 forums, half of them defunct...bye bye. If there are pot growers, there is gonna be fights, back stabbing by the money grabbers and such and newbs who think they know it all. Potroast and I should know. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267989-uncle-bens-gardening-tweeks-pointers-91.html

Compared to most forums I belong to pot growers tend to be dysfunctional, undisciplined, come from abusive, broken or single parent families, have issues with substance abuse and psychological issues with depression being one of the primary problems.

It is what it is.

UB


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2013)

*GGG.....Mindscape* comeing soon


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2013)

I like "*Dropping*" plants>>>>>from this>> >>>to this>> and did not remove anything from the plant,and end up with one hell of a plant.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

ns Genuity + rep,wat strain that top bud ?thx for sharing.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 3, 2013)

raiderman said:


> ns Genuity + rep,wat strain that top bud ?thx for sharing.


Yeah it looks really nice and I really like the composition of the pic as well.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

day 12 flower sog.BB,,GDP,,east coast purple diesel.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 3, 2013)

Lookin Healthy.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Sep 3, 2013)

Week 3-ish of flower, first run through for me. Growing Herijuana fems from Sannies.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 3, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> Compared to most forums I belong to pot growers tend to be *dysfunctional, undisciplined, come from abusive, broken or single parent families, have issues with substance abuse and psychological issues with depression being one of the primary problems.*
> 
> 
> UB


Really? Boy oh boy. I guess, like you said it is what it is. Good day. I'm sure more of them are well to do middle class conservative spoiled white kids. Parents who spared the rod and spoiled little Johnny jr.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 3, 2013)

I amazed by the way that so many people can be so convinced that theirs' is the only correct way of doing something. I know some great growers who take pains to keep every leaf on the plant green and healthy through the entire life cycle of the plant and some who defoliate heavily who get great results. It's what works for them. I was just talking with a guy elsewhere who has a totally different style of growing than I do who I have tremendous respect for because his results are awesome. Sometimes I want to get to my destination by taking the highway but sometimes I want to take back roads. Both have advantages over the other depending on your point of view, neither one is better or right.
There are so many variable in measuring the efficiency of a grow that it's really impossible to take them all into account and come up with a conclusive best way of doing it. You want great yields indoors fill your flower space with an even full canopy and give them adequate air, food, and light. There's a lot of ways to do it so experiment and find the on that you like best or feel works best for you.


----------



## quisqueyano (Sep 3, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> ... pot growers tend to be dysfunctional, undisciplined, come from abusive, broken or single parent families, have *issues with substance abuse* and psychological issues with depression being one of the primary problems.


I'll abuse my harvest all day ! In all seriousness, forums in general suffer from the fact that they are openly accessible, have a predefined purpose and structure, and no way of real democratic moderation (forums have only a few people who are "bestowed" with the ability to mod).

Open accessibility results in a constant flow of people new to growing asking the same questions over and over. On the PROs side, it, in theory, would allow the greater spread of information but given that the information is being diluted, bastardized, and rehashed along the way, is that really a good thing? I bet you "ADPC" (back when I was certainly playing with pokemon on gameboy and crash bandicoot on psx), even with the bickering inherit to most communities, still spread a good deal of information. Signal to noise ratio was higher. So the noise has to be kept down/managed.

By "predefined purpose", I mean the site owner probably set out to a) spread info/create a community and b) profit. Nothing we can do about the profiting part, as long as community expenses are paid, can't really bitch. While doing A, and choosing a forum software, and setting up a forum software, predefined subforums are created. Now this is all fine and well but its already imposing structure on us. Hell maybe I want my own "Quisque que?" subforum wherein I'm a mod and whoever posts in it, at their choosing, is subject to my moderation, and I can say "fuck [insert breeder here]" all I want. Surely, such an ability would still need to be controlled but what it allows for is smaller subsections being created. Some will be micro-small (0-10 people constantly in there), and some will be started by people like UB or GK and will be larger.

On community moderation: up vote, down vote, report. Up votes (similar to likes) are visible, down votes are hidden (until the currently logged in user reaches a certain point within the community wherein he is "rewarded" with the ability to see down votes) Voters are always kept hidden, vote counts are visible.

Think a Reddit-like forum, except instead of just /r/trees, it'd be /r/newbies, /r/soil, /r/hydro, /r/coco, /r/gudkarmasbdsmplaypen, /r/unclebensprovinggrounds, etc. 

Meh, just a thought.


GK, while I usually take your posts with a grain of sarcasm, such a thing would not be a bad idea. In general, a lot of advice here is just given and not enough experimentation happens. When it does, the process isn't shared and it results in more information being "just given". I don't condone making a video ATTACKING someone (why does it always have to be personal?), but I'm all for showing someone else what is bad advice and what isn't, what works and what doesn't, etc. a three group experiment with video would be awesome.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 3, 2013)

whats works for one strain wont for another...i mean i gotta defoliate this bubba kush or it just gets all ingrown, while the next strain hates having leaves removed. this is why you need to run every strain multiple times with experimentation each time. some like getting tied up and cuffed while others like getting cut and electrocuted. 


those sound like some gud kuts to test with! ill feed the....


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 3, 2013)

GK I bet that if you gave it a few runs to tweak his way you'd probably be getting similar results to how you do now. My issue isn't with his methods per se, just the idea that they are always right and if people aren't using them they're growing wrong. If you have more weed than you can smoke I really fail to see how you can be doing it wrong.
I wouldn't foliar feed anything in flower, but I've seen the combo of foliage pro and protekt straight through do well. 
I run a perpetual and do top my plants to get multiple short colas but it's to keep them so they fit in my tiny little veg tote and still produce well in flower as much as anything else. I then LST those down so I get a whole bunch of buds on a short plant. It works for my space and that's what matters to me.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 3, 2013)

My tweaks apply no matter how you choose to deliver water and salts to your plants.....period. If you don't understand that, then you need to enroll in Botany 101.

For the most part, there is no "wrong way". You can grow in your grandma's combat boots if you wish.... have at it. With all the gimmicks you find around here, I'm surprised someone has done a journal on it yet. 

UB


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 3, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> just got back from the 'dro store ....


The 'dro' store, eh? Well, isn't that special....and so fuckin' cool! How much did ya piss off this time? Too much. Could have got it cheaper, not spent gas money or tax.....right to your door. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dyna-Gro-Foliage-Pro-128-oz-Gallon-liquid-plant-food-nutrient-bloom-grow-/200813880351?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item2ec170a41f

I still have some Zamal seeds left. Runnin' a special today. For you, $500/bean, but ya gotta act fast.....special won't last for long. Lots cheaper than a boat ride to La Reunion island ya know. 

Yeah, it's time for some pix of your garden. Put up or shut up.

Uncle Ben


----------



## Thecouchlock (Sep 3, 2013)

Lmfao the Dro store hahahaa


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 3, 2013)

commercial growers love sea of green, no?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 3, 2013)

Depends on how they feel about possible jail time, but yeah.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 3, 2013)

^ LOL !

so true.

i always have plants in flower at various stages.

right now, there's 29 plants in 3 gallon containers at various stages of flower.
5 come down in the next 10 days (sour kush, bodhi's nl#5 , berry critical haze) & tables need a fillin !

threw down two blue santa , bb x santa maria (plank cut) , last night.

should see these beauties. but not till the vid comes  so hopefully they'll make the cut.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;dKq0QcP1mug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=dKq0QcP1mug[/video] tried to change the thumbnail, impossible lol.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 3, 2013)

Help me choose 1:

Super Lemon Haze
Pineapple Express
Holy Princess
Destroyer (CBG)
Silverfields


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 3, 2013)

Destroyer would be my top choice then the silverfields. I just watched a grow of Destroyer and I was really impressed with it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 3, 2013)

I keep hearing all these great things about Holy Princess too. It's hard to make a decision about these kinds of things. I think all will probably come up with winners.


----------



## quisqueyano (Sep 3, 2013)

I had thrown a holy princess (maybe it was two) into flowering a while back (was getting too close to summer to do it justice with a full run). Came out tasting like straight fruity pebbles. High was good. That last batch I had 1-3 clones of cracked JTR, Chucky, HP, Riri, TE(r), Deathdawg, and Jillybean. TE(r) was next to deathdawg, which hermied and messed up most of the TE(r). Chucky was okay but not great, it deserve going through a pack properly though. Jillybean is what I'm still smoking now which means its the one I kept avoiding. 

The JTR gave me the type of high I liked along with the smell/taste (it was weird like vanilla lemon wafers). The Riri packed a punch but needed to have been grown better. Holy princess though... the fruity pebbles taste was unique. Also, after having gone through the TE(R) and DD, it was much needed relief. 

Anyways, found some bamboo growing, was around 7-10 ft. Cut em down and going to strip them to make some free supports.


----------



## Cannablitz420 (Sep 3, 2013)

I've got 
Emerald triangle Madtadon kush
female seeds C99
Big Buddha seeds Bubble Cheese
Death Star
Reserva privadas OG18
treetown seeds Project 13
DNA Ultra Sour
Himboldt seed organization Lenon Thai Kush
G13 labs Blue OG


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> commercial growers love sea of green, no?


I agree, the place of nonviolated minds is the playground.peace.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 3, 2013)

just seems like untopped would make sense cashcropping and doing commercial runs. but like previously said, all strain AND grower dependent!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey MrEE toss me a link to that grow you were following of destroyer. PM if you gotta.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 3, 2013)

I have been growing for some time, and I've grown maybe , 20 strains. I can't figure out how everyone has the time to grow so many strains, and have under your belt say 40 strains in a few years. Does anybody find a plant and keep growing it for awhile, like if it is really good?. I keep going back a lot to the same plants, and grow strains that are keepers in my mind. I mix it up, but along with the new variety, I usually toss in a plant that I have found to be exceptional. The plant I am growing again for like the 8th time is White Widow and tossing in Chronic, White Russian, and THC Bomb. I know already THC bomb I will plant again, because it grows unbelievably well. So, does anybody always grow the same strain, time and time, again. Peace


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 3, 2013)

Here you go OG https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/651558-pure-psychedelic-sativa-12-12-a.html
He's got a Destroyer and a Zamaldelica. The Destroyer just got chopped the other day and Zamal is still going.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh, yeah, I've seen that one. Thanks.

And yeah, I will run the same things again. I am running the SP females and Extrema again for the 3rd time and will continue to run it. In the past I've run Romulan for extended periods. But it's too level headed for me. Great smoke. Not enough paranoia for my tastes.

I think I'll probably pop the Destroyer.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 3, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Help me choose 1:
> 
> Super Lemon Haze
> Pineapple Express
> ...


 pineapple express or silver fields


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 3, 2013)

Jimdamick said:


> ..... Does anybody find a plant and keep growing it for awhile, like if it is really good?.


No, they keep on buying the same old furniture...."re-purposed" LOL.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

I buy beans at times for crosses and to grow and breed my own stuff occassionally,breeding yure own creation much better than buyin them all the time.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 3, 2013)

hell yea^^ shit can only get more stable with each selection you make each generation. i like how bodhi does some shit, like dream lotus for ex " i used the sativa dom and the indie dom crossed to my lotus",like hes stabilizing 2 selections at a time lol also like the bastard series from gage. ill be doing a hybrid of these 2 techniques.


----------



## Dboi87 (Sep 3, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> i cant imagine a commercial grower would advocate less crops per year.
> 
> im still trying to imagine where dude is at growing olives, cranberries, bee farming, rose bush growing for florists, blah blah blah.
> picking the tops off everything & leafing out his nuggets
> ...


What's nugbucket? Any links?


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 3, 2013)

I've got these Dr Greenthumb Bubba OG going right now. 7 plants. These 3 are my favorite

#2


#5


#7



#5 being my fave..
View attachment 2803674


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 3, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> No, they keep on buying the same old furniture...."re-purposed" LOL.


I remember hearing you say you were not a fan of the seed biz.. what's available and such.
What is it? The "mutt" state of todays hybrids? Breeding practices?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> hell yea^^ shit can only get more stable with each selection you make each generation. i like how bodhi does some shit, like dream lotus for ex " i used the sativa dom and the indie dom crossed to my lotus",like hes stabilizing 2 selections at a time lol also like the bastard series from gage. ill be doing a hybrid of these 2 techniques.


he has very interesting strains , plus he's not a money grubber ,beans are reasonable and hes a good dude always on the positive, in 09 wen he first released purple moonshine thot that was the keeper of all strains.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 3, 2013)

If something is good I'll like it ride for at least a couple years in order to find out what it can really do.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 3, 2013)

If something looks great and can yield I have to run it at least 3 times before I can let it go.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

I agree , I ran bluemoonshine for 7 yrs till it discontinued and my beans got old over time.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 4, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> I remember hearing you say you were not a fan of the seed biz.. what's available and such.
> What is it? The "mutt" state of todays hybrids? Breeding practices?


I bought seeds 17 years ago as a member of ADPC, the first Usenet network discussing pot growing. We (the members) had the very first link to seeds from the Dam from a guy named Jock. I started with the old stuff, NW genetics piped to the Dam from the NW U.S.A. Stuff like Sensi Skunk (which I got routed from a distributor in Sweden to the U.S.), Posi. Jack Herer, Haze. That's during the days when the real, old timey genetics came about, mainly from the breeding efforts of the NW hippies and Cali gene collectors like Sam the Skunkman - Haze, Skunk #1, Shiva Skunk, JH, Northern Lights #1, Kush. Got beans from many other breeders over a period of like 2 years (Sag, TFD, Bros. Grimm) and did a helluva lot of crossing. After literally mailing out a 1,000 to friends, I still have my own stock. I have rare stuff like Bros. Grimm In/Out Mix. NO ONE has those precious old genetics done by cubing and such. Ron at Heaven's Stairway sold me 20 at a buck a piece. They were strays mixed up on the sorting table from Sly and Soul....predecessors to and including C99, Princess....you may know the story.

It just simply amazes me how folks will fall for basically nothing more than a story and a cute name. As much as these mutts have been interbred since those early days, there can't be anything new coming out. Eh?

Check out the way Jock would ship, in foam with a greeting note! First photo is the front, 2nd the back with Eva's greeting, 3rd the label covering the seeds which were buried in a dug out channel, part of that strip in photo 1 & 2. When I first opened it up I thought it was a joke. Had to write Jock via ADPC to even find the beans! THAT was security folks....done the old fashion (and very time consuming) way. 

  

Jock had a sense of humor. He was as slow as Xmas so when I FINALLY got this card....I about fell over in laughter (front of card). 

UB


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 4, 2013)

Damn who ever wrote that letter could not spell very well, even misspelled Herer.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn who ever wrote that letter could not spell very well, even misspelled Herer.


I dealt with marc emery for yrs and talked to him on the phone on orders and would bs, about the best person in the business I have yet to see ashamed he got popped made me sick over that one,my first several grows was from his seedbank..say TNSE you ever growed out any sensi seeds?


----------



## pbxtek (Sep 4, 2013)

cbd crew - critical mass
th seeds - critical hog
g13 - c99
samsara seeds - spiritual punk (NL X Mazar)
hazeman - fugu kush
auto blue cheese

trying to get some good cancer meds (high cbd) and migraine meds.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thinking about plunging into greenthumbs ghost bubba...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2013)

I like their homepage logo sayin yure gonna get ripped off,lol kinda scary there. I do stick to Canadian seedbanks jus gotta be careful who you use ,ive heard a lot of good about the ole doc, I been using www.bcseedking.com for 4 yrs and get more for yure money, they just dropped gdp fems few days ago 10 for 75.00 plus 4 free of same strain 5.00 of the best discreet shipping takes a bit to find yure beans..i was sent a free pac of the gdp fems 6 weex ago before they dropped and pleased so far but ive growed out half their strains and know wat to expect.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 4, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> Thinking about plunging into greenthumbs ghost bubba...


If it is anything like his Bubba OG... oh man...you'll be happy.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 4, 2013)

i actually think i messed the name up and it is the bubba og lol bubba kush crossed to ghost og, or is it a dif og? looks dank as fuck...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 4, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I dealt with marc emery for yrs and talked to him on the phone on orders and would bs, about the best person in the business I have yet to see ashamed he got popped made me sick over that one,my first several grows was from his seedbank..say TNSE you ever growed out any sensi seeds?


Not sensi's from seeds personally, but some buddies of mine did. They bought sensi's jack herer back in 01-02'. They paid like $350 for ten beans and only ended up with one female, due to their inability not the seeds. 
The end product was spicy and super potent but a paranoid kind of sativa high. 

The Hog that they got at the same time from thseeds I liked better. They gifted me clones of both and I ran them maybe to grows but then I got a killer pheno of top 44 out of ten beans from nirvana seeds bought from....Nirvana gypsy's Seed's boutique. It was gypsy that own seeds boutique right?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2013)

yes sir,,ive done their g13 hashplant and hashplant,bot the g13hp and gifted me the hashplant pac,wen I germed them I found out wy,lol,old shelf seeds but was able to get 4 beauties g13hp and only 2 hp girls the rest wouldn't germ,so yure friends may have gotten old pac,now their keeping them fresh anf went down a bit on price,nevertheless that's the most potent plant prob ever grew.would like to get more a little later but have a list for the next 2 grows already lookin forward to.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 4, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i actually think i messed the name up and it is the bubba og lol bubba kush crossed to ghost og, or is it a dif og? looks dank as fuck...


That is the one.
I'm doing a journal on that pack now. Fucking KILLER!
I just hit the beginning of wk 8. Just over 1/2 of the plants are what I call high yielding. All are very resinous.
Many complain about the price... You get 11 fem seeds though. Compare it to most breeders 5 fem seeds.. it's pretty much average.

*Dr Greenthumb - Bubba OG


*


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 4, 2013)

I've wanted to grab many strains from sensi seeds but their high cost and an article I read back in cannabis culture magazine. Where they ran sensi seed's durban against dutch passion's durban and the sensi side was horrible no uniformity. They ended up not keeping any of the sensi phenotypes for breeding. The dutch passion side was uniform and quality bud with a mint undertone(and this was many years before any GSC). 

I have had mixed results with dutch passion, back in 01-03 everything my buddies and I got from them was fire, skunk #1 fem and back in 02' these were some of the first fems dutch Passion released, blueberry twice. 
When I recently tried dutch passion three years ago both the fem blueberry and power plant was medicore at best and both hermied on me, which could have be my fault but nothing else in the room hermied.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've wanted to grab many strains from sensi seeds but their high cost and an article I read back in cannabis culture magazine. Where they ran sensi seed's durban against dutch passion's durban and the sensi side was horrible no uniformity. They ended up not keeping any of the sensi phenotypes for breeding. The dutch passion side was uniform and quality bud with a mint undertone(and this was many years before any GSC).
> 
> I have had mixed results with dutch passion, back in 01-03 everything my buddies and I got from them was fire, skunk #1 fem and back in 02' these were some of the first fems dutch Passion released, blueberry twice.
> When I recently tried dutch passion three years ago both the fem blueberry and power plant was medicore at best and both hermied on me, which could have be my fault but nothing else in the room hermied.


understable, ive growed out more strains from dutch passion prob more than any single seed bank actually unfortunately it was not yure fault on the fem hermieing on yu cuz most of their fems did on me also,i was buying regs for sometime bluemoonshine,blueberry, their wite widow regs was amazing shorter stocky fat colas ,BM was the same wen dj short assisted them in both those blues.wish theyd come bak out with regs and bluemoonshine again.moscas oldtime moonshine i'd really like.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 4, 2013)

yes iv agree greenthumbs prices on most of his shit, besides the g13 rape kit he sells, are fairly priced. glad to hear you got some good phenos!


----------



## genuity (Sep 4, 2013)

raiderman said:


> ns Genuity + rep,wat strain that top bud ?thx for sharing.


headwrecker x mendo motage = mindscape


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 4, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> I bought seeds 17 years ago as a member of ADPC, the first Usenet network discussing pot growing. We (the members) had the very first link to seeds from the Dam from a guy named Jock. I started with the old stuff, NW genetics piped to the Dam from the NW U.S.A. Stuff like Sensi Skunk (which I got routed from a distributor in Sweden to the U.S.), Posi. Jack Herer, Haze. That's during the days when the real, old timey genetics came about, mainly from the breeding efforts of the NW hippies and Cali gene collectors like Sam the Skunkman - Haze, Skunk #1, Shiva Skunk, JH, Northern Lights #1, Kush. Got beans from many other breeders over a period of like 2 years (Sag, TFD, Bros. Grimm) and did a helluva lot of crossing. After literally mailing out a 1,000 to friends, I still have my own stock. I have rare stuff like Bros. Grimm In/Out Mix. NO ONE has those precious old genetics done by cubing and such. Ron at Heaven's Stairway sold me 20 at a buck a piece. They were strays mixed up on the sorting table from Sly and Soul....predecessors to and including C99, Princess....you may know the story.
> 
> It just simply amazes me how folks will fall for basically nothing more than a story and a cute name. As much as these mutts have been interbred since those early days, there can't be anything new coming out. Eh?
> 
> ...


Heehee, that's a hoot! You still have the envelope and card?!!? 

I got an order from Jock, too. It was exactly like that. I still remember his "Greetz" I know I got Dutch Passions newest strain - Mazar - which is an indica backcross of Skunk #1. I grew that plant for 10 years. I got some other strains too, might have been Shiva Shanti and Hash Plant. All were good stuff.

I also ordered from Freddie in Switzerland. Got some great strains there, too.

And I haven't bought a seed since, even though I've grown 40 more strains.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 4, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I dealt with marc emery for yrs and talked to him on the phone on orders and would bs, about the best person in the business I have yet to see ashamed he got popped made me sick over that one,my first several grows was from his seedbank..say TNSE you ever growed out any sensi seeds?


anyone EVER that engaged mark emery in any way at all "Would BS"

usually consists of many many sentences out of emery's mouth that started with "DID YOU KNOW" and ended with "IM AWESOME FOR THAT" lol


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> anyone EVER that engaged mark emery in any way at all "Would BS"
> 
> usually consists of many many sentences out of emery's mouth that started with "DID YOU KNOW" and ended with "IM AWESOME FOR THAT" lol


I don't remember that one ,I wasn't a known friend just customer, and he's a good dude.i like ed Rosenthal as well, read 3 of his books in 2000 before I bot my first little 400 watter.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Heehee, that's a hoot! You still have the envelope and card?!!?
> 
> I got an order from Jock, too. It was exactly like that. I still remember his "Greetz" I know I got Dutch Passions newest strain - Mazar - which is an indica backcross of Skunk #1. I grew that plant for 10 years. I got some other strains too, might have been Shiva Shanti and Hash Plant. All were good stuff.
> 
> ...


yeah that mazar was the bomb of all strains bak then , never got around to the shiva shanti tho,,I know yu have a big lunch box of strains,lol..,,yeah ive seen that pik before but many yrs ago wen orders come in ppl posted it.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 4, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I don't remember that one ,I wasn't a known friend just customer, and he's a good dude.i like ed Rosenthal as well, read 3 of his books in 2000 before I bot my first little 400 watter.


ive never met the dude or done business just watched a ton of shit online (So that of course makes me an expert ) and he knows how to talk!

i bet hed still be out and about if he didnt say over and over that he was going to single handedly reverse everything they do in the drug war and for every plant they seize he was gonna facilitated one to replace it


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2013)

you can be an astronaut if yu believe it, but yule never get off the ground with that tho.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 5, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Heehee, that's a hoot! You still have the envelope and card?!!?


Yep and I think I still have the one from Freddie where I got my Sensi Skunk from. I had forgotten his name. 



> I got an order from Jock, too. It was exactly like that. I still remember his "Greetz" I know I got Dutch Passions newest strain - Mazar - which is an indica backcross of Skunk #1. I grew that plant for 10 years. I got some other strains too, might have been Shiva Shanti and Hash Plant. All were good stuff.
> 
> I also ordered from Freddie in Switzerland. Got some great strains there, too.
> 
> And I haven't bought a seed since, even though I've grown 40 more strains.


Mazar, Durban.....man I had forgotten about those strains. What a hoot! I can still see Jock's avatar in my mind's eye - the animated face in the middle of the pot leaf walking down the road....a Gif file.

Whatever happened to "Ron" of Heaven's Stairway and Mark Emory? Any one know? Both busted about 12-14 years ago. I'd bet Ron skipped the heat but not Mark Emory. He was a in-your-face bad ass when it came to taunting LEO...always getting raided, always coming back another day to fight the good fight.

UB


----------



## mrCRC420 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just picked up some Super Sour OG (Blueberry x Sour D x OG Kush) x Lost Coast OG, rocket fuel so I can go to mars; and some fucking CheeseDawg (Chemdawg 91 x Big Buddha Cheese) which should taste lemony-cheese-nasty-awesome. Got Skunk #1 x Mazar too; which is supposedly a trippy combination. These are for my dead-of-winter grow, spring harvest. Notice all the genetics involved in Sour Diesel, my favorite strain! Attitude works really well for me; east coast toasted. GL everyone


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2013)

emery got busted 2005.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 5, 2013)

^ Yes sir, and the feds got my beans and sent some letter trying to get more money and more addresses. 

The only reason Marc Emery got busted is he taunted the US government, and that is just plain dumb. They scapegoated his ass along with marijuana users, like we're some risk when it comes to sedition. 

That is why I only recommend people vote nowadays and keep my political views mum in public. I wish never to be a martyr.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2013)

yu to...,mine got taken also ,hell I can still remember the order 2 10 pacs purple lightening and bluemoonshine which was my keeper first 2 or 3 yrs..yes its him got the 420 movement and encouraged ppl like myself to grow dank weed than crap coming across mexico,read don't know how much info wen I started.yes hope one day we'll be free at last.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2013)

but where Emery hurt himself was pushing overgrow the government and it pisses politicians off instead of goin another route,also anyone runnin a major op should keep very low profile imo.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 5, 2013)

go patriots!, but tonight i guess go broncos lol


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 5, 2013)

Sup y'all??? I'm super stoked !! John Morgan of Morgan and Morgan finally released radio commercials supporting medical cannabis in Florida. Oh I'm also stoked I'm getting laid this Friday


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2013)

i'll drink to that.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 5, 2013)

If med cannabis pulls thru here. I might not move to Colorado. Well that's if it ain't regulated bitch ass style.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 5, 2013)

colo would be cool but i think spain is the ultimate spot! id love to set roots down just north of ibiza. some nice mountain side. 

only a coupld DEA guys in spain i reckon. and i bet they care very little about some mota


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 5, 2013)

I so agree might buy a summer home their some time. Didn't Soma move out there??


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice 3 1/2 weeks flowering.

View attachment 2806288





Goji OG 10 days
View attachment 2806289


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 5, 2013)

most seed guys/gals atleast have friends in spain. most of them live/work there. they love the smoke in spain from what ive read. people will embrace you if you got the goods lol

ive never been but it seems just by the laws alone like the spot to go. well the laws and the fact its a modern european country.

if the feds back down the US will become cannacentral real fast. billions a year to be made. trillions even when its in full bloom. so Colo is poised to be the spot to go as well. id like to see what their regulations are on seed producing. like what kind of numbers you can have if its for seed. like would you need a dispensary to be a seed guy there.

you heard anything about it CM?


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 5, 2013)

a group shot

a shot of the nice indica leaf looking GSC

and a shot of one of the NLxBB autos. pics a lil blurry
but there approaching the end of there 2nd week flowering.

everythings getting super tall.

I have autos and photo period plants in here and there getting really big.
so i heard autos need about 19 hrs light. but i have double the photo periods
i do autos. so i really wanna flip 12/12.

has anyone ever done 12/12 with an auto, does it greatly affect yeild?
does it kill the plant? does it affect the bud?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 5, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> most seed guys/gals atleast have friends in spain. most of them live/work there. they love the smoke in spain from what ive read. people will embrace you if you got the goods lol
> 
> ive never been but it seems just by the laws alone like the spot to go. well the laws and the fact its a modern european country.
> 
> ...


All I know its legal for 6 plants per person. So me and the wife = 12 total for us. Im pretty sure Rare dankness is on top of the soon to be seed demand. Im pretty sure licenses are required if ya wanted to breed like a pro. Cant make serious breeding selections with a small number. It would take to long.

Ive been thru about 10 strains. Out of the 10 I've run only found two keepers. Satori and Super Critical Sensi Star. I'm trying to follow Simons motto. Keep a small number of strains and work them.

Which reminds me. As soon as the tude restocked hillbilly it sold out quickly. Fuck nothing wrong with hoarding just leave me a pack or two.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Fruity Chronic Juice 3 1/2 weeks flowering.
> 
> View attachment 2806288
> 
> ...


Those goji seem to be nute hogs already. unless its the light?? Keep us in the loop with dat goji. Out of the bodhi brand. I've eyeballed that one. And eyeballed the fuck out of tigers milk.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> All I know its legal for 6 plants per person. So me and the wife = 12 total for us. Im pretty sure Rare dankness is on top of the soon to be seed demand. Im pretty sure licenses are required if ya wanted to breed like a pro. Cant make serious breeding selections with a small number. It would take to long.
> 
> Ive been thru about 10 strains. Out of the 10 I've run only found two keepers. Satori and Super Critical Sensi Star. I'm trying to follow Simons motto. Keep a small number of strains and work them.
> 
> Which reminds me. As soon as the tude restocked hillbilly it sold out quickly. Fuck nothing wrong with hoarding just leave me a pack or two.


 Plaese correct me if i picked up some mis info but i had heard that no longer was there a limit within reason as long as you have a reason to need more than 6 plants.Say i like to medicate with only bho or a tincture and would need 60 plants to make the same amount of meds as the next guy who happens to use flowers only as his preferred treatment.Basically it was saying that only ourselves or a physician can truly say how we should best medicate and each patient is different.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 5, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> a group shot
> 
> a shot of the nice indica leaf looking GSC
> 
> ...


Yer good I'd flip 12/12 asap. Autos are age dependent as you probably know already. Only thing I've notice affect yield of autos are pot size and environmental conditions. Besides I'd prioritize the photo periods. They yield more than autos. Plus you can take cuts. Then those cuts would flower in bout the same time frame as a auto would.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 5, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> Plaese correct me if i picked up some mis info but i had heard that no longer was there a limit within reason as long as you have a reason to need more than 6 plants.Say i like to medicate with only bho or a tincture and would need 60 plants to make the same amount of meds as the next guy who happens to use flowers only as his preferred treatment.Basically it was saying that only ourselves or a physician can truly say how we should best medicate and each patient is different.


My homie moved from Co back down here. To have more than 6 med license is required if you wanna be within state law confines. My homie had the edible license. So he was allowed from what I remember 200 plus plants.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 5, 2013)

@ urban here is a link. http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/3529986


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 6, 2013)

How can they track seed to sale???? I would love to see how you would keep track of that


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 6, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> How can they track seed to sale???? I would love to see how you would keep track of that


Its not the seed to sale part I'd be worried bout. It would be in possession of the amount of plants required to work good genetics. Even if it where legal on a state level I wouldn't get a med card. The feds don't respect it.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 6, 2013)

Decided to share this cool chart and complete deficiency check list.
View attachment 2807429


NITROGEN (N) Pale plants, red stems, smaller growth. Rapid yellowing of lower leaves progressing up the plant. Add any chemical fertilizer containing N. Treated plants recover in about a week.


PHOSPHORUS (P) 
Slow or stunted growth, red stems. Smaller leaves that are dark green. Lower leaves yellow and die. Add chemical fertilizer containing P. Affected leaves will not show recovery but new growth will apear normal.


POTASSIUM (K) 
Affected plants are usually tallest and appear to be most vigorous. Necrotic spots form on lower leaves. Red stems. Leaves appear pale or yellow. Add chemical fertilizer containing K.


CALCIUM (Ca) 
Lack of calcium in the soil results in the soil becoming too acid. This leads to Mg or Fe deficiency or very slow stunted growth. Treat by foliar feeding with one teaspoon of dolomatic lime per quart of water until condition improves.


SULFER (S) 
Plants suffering from S definciencies exhibit yellowing of new growth. Mix one tablespoon of Epsom salts per gallon of water until condition improves.


MAGNESIUM (Mg) 
Lower leaves yellow and may even turn white while veins remain dark green. Blades die and curl upward.


IRON (Fe) 
Leaves on growing shoots turn pale and veins remain dark green. pH imbalances make iron insoluble. Foliar feed with chemical fertilizer containing Fe or rusty water.


MANGANESE (Mn) 
Necrotic and yellow spots form on top leaves. Mn deficiency occurs when large amounts of Mg are present in the soil. Foliar feed with any chemical fertilizer containing Mn.


BORON (B) 
Growing shoots turn grey or die. Growing shoots appear burnt. Treat with one teaspoon of Boric acid (sold as eyewash) per gallon of water.


MOLYBDENUM (Mb) 
Yellowing of middle leaves. Foliar feed with chemical fertilizer containing Mb.


ZINC (Zn) 
White areas form at leaf tips and between veins. Occurs in alkaline soils. Zn deficiency can be treated by burying galvanized nails in the soil. Chemical fertilizer containing Zn can also be used.


OVER FERTILIZATION 
Causes leaf tips to appear yellow or burnt. To correct soil should be flushed with three gallons of water per one gallon of soil.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 6, 2013)

hey guys i have 4 autos 4 gsc and 4 hollywood kush. however i didnt buy the gsc they were 
given to me by a friend and the seeds werent labeled. now they have all gotten 19/5 light since seedling
and the autos are 2-3 weeks into flower. however today i notice all 4 GSC are showing the
very early preflower white hairs @ budsites. now since the gsc are about a week younger then the autos
the time frame would suggest the GSCs are also autos. but thats not wat was told to me. are their GSC autos?

is there any reason these gsc would be flowering in 19/5? either way the hollywood kush is 2 weeks younger then the gsc
so i cant tell if its happening to everything . but now 8/11 plants are flowering. im kinda confused and this throws me all off
as i thought i had 4 autos and 7 photo period. any thoughts from u indoor growers?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't know bout the genetics. But pics help. Probably happening cause they are sexually mature.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 6, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> hey guys i have 4 autos 4 gsc and 4 hollywood kush. however i didnt buy the gsc they were
> given to me by a friend and the seeds werent labeled. now they have all gotten 19/5 light since seedling
> and the autos are 2-3 weeks into flower. however today i notice all 4 GSC are showing the
> very early preflower white hairs @ budsites. now since the gsc are about a week younger then the autos
> ...


The GSC is just doing what is known pre-sexing. It is just what most plants do after 3-4 weeks of veg. It is just a sign of sexual maturity. The seeds may have been feminized though but should be normal plants. good luck.

Edit: Sorry meant to say they are most likely not flowering.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 7, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> hey guys i have 4 autos 4 gsc and 4 hollywood kush. however i didnt buy the gsc they were
> given to me by a friend and the seeds werent labeled. now they have all gotten 19/5 light since seedling
> and the autos are 2-3 weeks into flower. however today i notice all 4 GSC are showing the
> very early preflower white hairs @ budsites. now since the gsc are about a week younger then the autos
> ...


Could be Rudy paid the ladies a visit way back when or you're just seeing pre-flowers and not a full flowering response.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 7, 2013)

Yo Gud where you at?? Been on the thread ain't seen ya in a minute.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 7, 2013)

o hes here...... dont you feel it....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 7, 2013)

If that bag seed came from outdoor grown in the midwest then I would say a ruderalis could have been the culprit, but odds are with it being GSC it was most likely grown indoors and went hermie. Though if the seeds are from a breeder they're are most likely just some fems.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 7, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If that bag seed came from outdoor grown in the midwest then I would say a ruderalis could have been the culprit, but odds are with it being GSC it was most likely grown indoors and went hermie. Though if the seeds are from a breeder they're are most likely just some fems.


Bag seed scares me for indoor grows. I rather just toss em outside and let nature take its course. If its dank I luck out. If not its hash time.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Sep 7, 2013)

I got me a shitload of regs seeds.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 7, 2013)

Aye me too I tell my cousin to save em for me. He smokes the mids or "zona" what ever the fuck they call it. Its all right if you don't got kind bud. I just toss em outdoor. Of course I keep bag seed crops separate from kind crops. It bothers me not knowing their "blood lines"


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2013)

nice avatar! love a middle finger in that big bush ...


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 7, 2013)

View attachment 2808646running r/p skywalker gonna go another round this time in coco it seems to have dank im gonna work on getting it to produce


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 8, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The GSC is just doing what is known pre-sexing. It is just what most plants do after 3-4 weeks of veg. It is just a sign of sexual maturity. The seeds may have been feminized though but should be normal plants. good luck.
> 
> Edit: Sorry meant to say they are most likely not flowering.


no man pretty sure theyre flowerring. ive been growing a while man i can tell the dif between gender and flowering my friend lol.
must have been a mix up when i got the seeds. because i dont see a GSC exists. the breeder friend who gave it to me works for DNA
and claims the GSC auto is being released in april so it could be them but he really doesnt know. so all im 100% sure of is that
the plant has gotten 19/5 from seedling and is now flowering. so i no longer know theyre GSC but i forsure know theyre autoflowers lol


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 8, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If that bag seed came from outdoor grown in the midwest then I would say a ruderalis could have been the culprit, but odds are with it being GSC it was most likely grown indoors and went hermie. Though if the seeds are from a breeder they're are most likely just some fems.


and no im not in midwest and know nothing of ruderalis lol and shes also indoor.


----------



## welshwizzard (Sep 8, 2013)

SinMint Cookie Fem
DNA LA Confidential Fem
Blimburn Guanabana Fem


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 8, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> and no im not in midwest and know nothing of ruderalis lol and shes also indoor.


I was responding to Uncle ben's statement of rudy being the culprit. I assume he meant ruderalis, as in wild hemp, the class of plants that breeders cross indica and sativa with in order to get the auto flowers. 

But yes from that picture I'd say she is flowering, for sure. Good grows to you.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 8, 2013)

thanks thenotso. gonna post a pic of all the "gsc"s individually later . and the autos and HK.
i took pics of em all individually today was out there for damn near 4 hrs lol


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 8, 2013)

Double dutch


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 8, 2013)

Plants will autoflower if they're rootbound sometimes.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 8, 2013)

hmmm. they could be root bound. i plan on transplanting like 7 plants tuesday.
could be.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 8, 2013)

My SP will start to autoflower if you leave it rootbound for too long. I'd guess that's more likely than them being autoflowers.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 8, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was responding to Uncle ben's statement of rudy being the culprit. I assume he meant ruderalis, as in wild hemp, the class of plants that breeders cross indica and sativa with in order to get the auto flowers.
> 
> But yes from that picture I'd say she is flowering, for sure. Good grows to you.


Wild hemp is C. sativa. Ruderalis is a particular variety that flowers based on age rather than phytochrome accumulations. Cold hardy, ultra low THC, originated in Russia.

UB


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 8, 2013)

the "gsc autos" were yellowing up. gave em a N and P feeding.
16-1-2 Humboldt stuff and nectar of the gods Giai mania 0-5-2
hopefully they green back up


----------



## BubbaGum (Sep 9, 2013)

Platinum Cookies from my local club (Buds and Roses) and soon Ace of Spades.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 9, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> My SP will start to autoflower if you leave it rootbound for too long. I'd guess that's more likely than them being autoflowers.


well i guess well know soon if its root bound or autos cuz i will transplant shortly.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> Wild hemp is C. sativa. Ruderalis is a particular variety that flowers based on age rather than phytochrome accumulations. Cold hardy, ultra low THC, originated in Russia.
> 
> UB


For sure, I just figured it would be easiest to explain it that way for people with no knowledge of the classifications of cannabis plants. The c. sativa that grows wild in midwest US is very similar to ruderalis, in it typically flowers out earlier than the thc heavy strains, and is very low if any thc. But it still flowers based on photoperiodism, indeed.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 9, 2013)

I was upset with freedom seeds. None of the autos I actually spent money on with them did good. Not even the the jack auto was good. Sooooo hemp like. And the beans didn't all look the same? Only autos I got that where good where freebies from Dinafem.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2013)

The only way I would run autos is outdoor. I don't think I'd bother with them inside.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 9, 2013)

Runnin 5 dj short bluemoon shine 5 grapefruit diesel 4 og ghost train haze 2 sleetstack and 1 super sour diesel


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2013)

that bluemoonshine is a winner,are those some yu bred or he continue that strain?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 9, 2013)

No its a true breed I had her for 5-6 years now and she is a winner in my book.let her do 10 weeks of flowering and 2 weeks of flush I bet u call 911 lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 9, 2013)

I just got a kenns gdp but I really don't think its as good as the moon but we will see. Moon gives me buds as long as my arm and big nugs


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2013)

sounds great ,I ran his version with DP for many years myself it is a keeper strain,His F-13 is one I been wantin to snag,most color ive seen on any of his strains.i'm doin some new Canadian gdp fems so far look great.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> I just got a kenns gdp but I really don't think its as good as the moon but we will see. Moon gives me buds as long as my arm and big nugs


lol, I hava pick of my last bluemoonshine grow,4 legged beasts .


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 9, 2013)

i got an f-13 about to come out. looks like a candy purple colored cacti of some sort. i mean it looks like an MJ plant but the buds look like little cacti or something. super bizarre.

kinda mediocre in the smell department but thats DJ for ya. gotta work to get the winner but he makes it worth it if you give him the effort. who knows, its got like 17 weeks left in flower im sure knowing DJ lol. landrace sativas forever more!!!

it sure is cool lookin tho. il get pics next time im over there.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2013)

Sounds good,,Hey Gud can we get an update........


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 9, 2013)

Lol 17 weeks that's a loooonnnngggg run.hell I let mines do 12 weeks ready or not she coming down


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2013)

lol, i'd go crazy waiting on that one.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 9, 2013)

I got a male from one of kenns mixed seeds and that plant smells like a dead cat so I will breed it with something


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 9, 2013)

im just kidding about the 17 weeks lol il prolly take her around 10ish. f-13 supposed to have some speed i think? but anyway when shes ready she will come down lol.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 10, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Lol 17 weeks that's a loooonnnngggg run.hell I let mines do 12 weeks ready or not she coming down


 I hear ya, lol. I am impatient in that same way! My ole man could finish it correctly but I would one day just walk up to her, say fuck it and whack her. Good luck with this round!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 10, 2013)

i got a pack of claustrom from positronics that says its gonna be 14 weeks.. it better be some serious smoke... im talkin make me paint the mona lisa creative buzz! prolly still just one il run for fun once or twice.

i wanna cross it with some other sativas if it comes out good just simply cause of its genetics. its already a champ, a little work could really make something special i think!

im with ya tho upstate. when they need that long theres that little voice that tells you "CHOP IT!" every day past 8 weeks she goes lol.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Sep 10, 2013)

I grew Positronics, Cum Laude once. I got a freebie last year from the Tude. If the Claustrum is similar, you will want some LST. It was tall, slow and very beautiful. It grew long tall, pinecone shaped colas with lots of fox-tailing the last two weeks. Awesome haze smoke with pine and lemon taste and smell. I decided after that one, that I would save my sativas for outside next time. 
I only flower around 10 at a time in a perpetual, and watching it flower for three months took patience. 
Awesome smoke and everything of Positronics I have grown is great and stable genetics. I ran their Jack Diesel for four runs and that smoke was just as good with a ten week finish. I also ran their Somango 47 last year. That was more of a indica dom though. 
I think sometimes throwing a little indica in to make a 70/30, or 80/20 sativa dom hybrid, gets you the same sativa buzz, but shortens the finish time by a month.
I would deffinetly grow anything they have though,


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 10, 2013)

Claustrum is some good stuff man! But anything that finishes before 9 weeks surprises me!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 10, 2013)

i got a pack of bodhi aruba i was hoping to work the claustrom with to shorten her up a bit. i got some pyramid kryptonite too that i was thinkin the same thing. fem route but same idea.

which one takes the lead in the claustrom kali mist, jack, or silver? a good blend? depends on pheno?


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 10, 2013)

More KM. It was grown by a friend and I haven't had that much of it.
If you're looking to shorten the flowering time why not cross it with a fast flowering sativa to try to preserve the character of the high?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2013)

I just ordered the jack diesel, HAD to have that strain to try! Dad said mellow yellow was the shit went he was there!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Sep 10, 2013)

I dropped two freebie Loud Seeds 7/8 sour. I got one female and it is 7 weeks in flower now. It is a beautiful tall sativa dom. I am very surprised by this one! I can't speak for the smoke, but it is stacking heavy dense buds all the way down and has a typical sativa growth pattern. Nice spacing and boy does this thing smell strong! It smells like sour fruit, not a chem diesel kind of sour, but more like sour grapes and vinegar. 
I hope the smoke is good, because it looks like it's going to yield pretty heavy. 
I also dropped the Sleestack X Skunk from DNA. they are flowering side by side, and the 7/8 is putting on buds bigger and fatter. The Sleestack looks like they may be fluffier, but a nice floral, skunk smell.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Sep 10, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I just ordered the jack diesel, HAD to have that strain to try! Dad said mellow yellow was the shit went he was there!


I have several pics of the Jack Diesel in my journals. I LST'd a couple of them in 10 gal tubs. They yielded 4.5 oz of hard lemon diesel funk! My friends called it the eliminator. They sat on the couch and didn't speak for quite some time. It likes a big root ball. I got my best yields from using large buckets. 8-10 gal containers.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 10, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> More KM. It was grown by a friend and I haven't had that much of it.
> If you're looking to shorten the flowering time why not cross it with a fast flowering sativa to try to preserve the character of the high?


the bodhi aruba is a 100% landrace sativa that stays short and has short flowering time. Kryptonite is borderline landrace too. well its starting ingredients are. from what ive read about pyramid they are pretty stable so im assuming they have been bread down at least a little bit. i got a pack of DJ blueberry ive been going through 1 by 1 as well. wouldnt mind finding a nice stable blueberry to add to the mix.

i figured these would make some good additions to the line.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 10, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I just ordered the jack diesel, HAD to have that strain to try! Dad said mellow yellow was the shit went he was there!


A friend just grew one and was really happy with it.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 10, 2013)

i got a couple jack diesels in the cooler too. rockymtnmans grows and a couple others got me to order them, they look like some monsters!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 10, 2013)

MReduck which parent passes on more traits usually the patron or matron? and is it the same in fem? the patron being the pollen donor in that case?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I dropped two freebie Loud Seeds 7/8 sour. I got one female and it is 7 weeks in flower now. It is a beautiful tall sativa dom. I am very surprised by this one! I can't speak for the smoke, but it is stacking heavy dense buds all the way down and has a typical sativa growth pattern. Nice spacing and boy does this thing smell strong! It smells like sour fruit, not a chem diesel kind of sour, but more like sour grapes and vinegar.
> I hope the smoke is good, because it looks like it's going to yield pretty heavy.
> I also dropped the Sleestack X Skunk from DNA. they are flowering side by side, and the 7/8 is putting on buds bigger and fatter. The Sleestack looks like they may be fluffier, but a nice floral, skunk smell.



I also have the 7/8 sour freebie in week three of flower, lmao my prob is I got all wacky this round and grew EVERY damn freebie sos threw at meh this time. It's a real hodgepodge of terpene's to be sure! I so have to go check out your jack diesel grow sir! Have had an excellent success rate with freebies from the sea so far, gotta sub this thread im really relaxed here!


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 10, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> MReduck which parent passes on more traits usually the patron or matron? and is it the same in fem? the patron being the pollen donor in that case?


whichever one has more dominant genes so it is totally variable based on the two parents.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 10, 2013)

bummer. would make life alot easier the other way lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah, genetics involves huge amounts of information being passed and there are tons of possible combinations. It's really quite amazing to think about.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2013)

only way to know which parent passes on what is growing out the childrens...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2013)

View attachment 2812463View attachment 2812462

Goji OG 15 days


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 10, 2013)

nice healthy lookers!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 10, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The only way I would run autos is outdoor. I don't think I'd bother with them inside.


Ditto that brother


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 11, 2013)

Damn I'm worried haven't seen Gud around for a minute....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice 4 1/2 weeks flower


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 14, 2013)

View attachment 2821537View attachment 2821538View attachment 2821539i had doubts at first but the r/p skywalker is growing on me & cloned for another round not a producer of large buds but what it does produce is dense rock hard nugs here it is at day #41 since the flip as this stuff matures im getting happier by the day


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 16, 2013)

This ones for you Gud:

Rage Against the Machine - Ghost of Tom Joad


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 17, 2013)

One of the rare times when I like a cover more than the original. I think Tom Joad would agree. He seemed like he would pick Rage over Bruce.
Though I really like some of the live versions that Bruce did with Morello on guitar.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 17, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> One of the rare times when I like a cover more than the original. I think Tom Joad would agree. He seemed like he would pick Rage over Bruce.
> Though I really like some of the live versions that Bruce did with Morello on guitar.


I love me some of the Boss, LOL. But I felt Rage was the more appropriate choice in this case. Cheers


----------



## heelzballer (Sep 17, 2013)

I've want to get an opinion on what I should run from this list...I've never run regular seeds before, but don't want to use all of them either to get a female..So that being said, here is the list:

Order Inventory:
Product: Bodhi Seeds Lucky Charms
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BOD2288
Price: £43.99

Product: TGA Subcool Seeds Agent Orange
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: TGAQ125
Price: £6.99

Product: TGA Subcool Seeds Jilly Bean
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 2
Product Code: TGAM125
Price: £13.98

Product: TGA Subcool Seeds Space Dawg
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 2
Product Code: TGAU125
Price: £13.98

Product: Reserva Privada Kandy Kush
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 3
Product Code: RES615
Price: £32.37

Product: Bodhi Seeds Ancient OG
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BODD9
Price: £43.99

Product: Soma Seeds Lavender
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 3
Product Code: SOMA10
Price: £54.60

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 Dinafem Seeds Cheese
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #1
Price: £0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #2 DNA Genetics Seeds Martian Kush
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #2
Price: £0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #3 DNA Genetics Seeds Sour Kosher
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #3
Price: £0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #4 World of Seeds AUTOFLOWERING Northern Lights x Big Bud
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #4
Price: £0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #5 Reserva Privada Silver Kush
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #5
Price: £0.00

Product: Seedism Hippie Killer
Quantity: 1
Product Code: September Promo
Price: £0.00

Product: Seedism KILLAWATT
Quantity: 1
Product Code: September Promo
Price: £0.00

Product: Seedism AppleJack
Quantity: 1
Product Code: September Promo
Price: £0.00

Product: Bodhi Seeds Harlequin BX
Quantity: 11
Product Code: BOD49
Price: £0.00


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 17, 2013)

Well with any of those tga strains you have to run all the seeds, your not looking for a female your looking for THE female. With the variation in tga gear im betting youll get at least two distinctly different females per pack. I have no clue who bodhi is unless were talking swayze in point break so i cant help you there. If they are poly hybrids then they will be the same way though.
Welcome to the world of reg seeds fun and frustrating like stupid girlfreinds.
Im going to be buying a few hazeman strains as soon as attitude opens, also hortilab sour star


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 17, 2013)

haulinbass said:


> Well with any of those tga strains you have to run all the seeds, your not looking for a female your looking for THE female. With the variation in tga gear im betting youll get at least two distinctly different females per pack. I have no clue who bodhi is unless were talking swayze in point break so i cant help you there. If they are poly hybrids then they will be the same way though.
> Welcome to the world of reg seeds fun and frustrating like stupid girlfreinds.
> Im going to be buying a few hazeman strains as soon as attitude opens, also hortilab sour star


Might wanna do some homework.... That's like saying idk what Ferrari is. 

B is smarter then your average bear

You would be missing out on a lot without bodhi. He's got some gold!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2013)

bodhis shit is solid, id run the lucky charms.


----------



## heelzballer (Sep 17, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> bodhis shit is solid, id run the lucky charms.


Thanks for advice...For an 11 pack how many should I pop to get a keeper? With all the attitude seedbank problems trying to conserve seedstock...


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 17, 2013)

Hmm all i said is i havnt run or know anyones who has run bohdis gear, so i cant comment. I dont feel im missing out not running his gear but thank you for informing me. Anyway a polyhybrid is still a polyhybrid unless it goes to a few generations there will be alot of variation thus the need to do the whole pack, you always want the best female not to pick the first girl you get.
Good to know hes legit, i may want to get big sur just to tell the monk story to the burnouts around here lol.

Just do one pack at a time and keep cuts from the best female for mothers, and repeat. Or you could do them all kill the boys keep the cuts from all females(labelled) and save your favorites as mothers for years.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm just about to finish out my first pack of bodhi. Silver mountain. It's got more nodes on it then anything I've ever grown. And I've been trying to stall it out so I could resituate my room. She's growing like a champ at low ppm. 

I meant no disrespect or anything by that comment. I've just recently been informed myself about bodhis greatness. 

Be careful even tho his beans are cheap you can still go broke lol.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 18, 2013)

Interesting that old timers like Potroast and me haven't bought seeds from a seedbank in decades.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 18, 2013)

Interesting that old timers like you are afraid of anything new. 

You old fuckers are all over some wolf dick lol. Don't be afraid of a dogo or maybe an English setter. 

That's what real breeding does. It REFINES the Genes. Gets you shit that is 1000x better then any landrace in the context you bread it for. 

Is your room not stable enough to handle it???

Are you only able to grow a couple old strains??? (Doesn't seem like the guy to take advice from if its the case)



Don't be afraid Benjamin, spend some time researching the Internet (I know it's scary away from the protection of this forum but you will survive) and you will find all kinds of great genetics out there. Ya the stealth might not be what it was in 1942 but so be it. The mail system isn't the same either. Just plan for it. 


Just a closing note to define "real breeding". I mean actually being honest and making good selections. This means probably not making selections out of every group. Not every group will produce an elite. (Unless you got. 10,000 plant test batches lol) 

Don't be that salty old timer that said the airplane was a bad idea. It's a bad look


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 18, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> Interesting that old timers like Potroast and me haven't bought seeds from a seedbank in decades.


Thanks for your contribution, why in almost everyone of your latest post do you refer to both yourself and the owner of this forum is this an intimidation tactic? Like if we disagree with you the wrath of moderators and admin will get us. If youve already posted all the information that needs to be said why are you still posting. Your threads are stickied you dont need to make condecending comments to stroke your ego. Btw if you were really an old timer and good at what you do why the hell are you still spending a good 4-5 hours a day on the net argueing with your so called idiots...sheep....whatever. trust me no ones banging down your door for your info its not to likely youll be missed by anyone other than your cronies(or yourself under another screenname). Like i was saying, if you were in it that long and that good you would simply have no need to be here or even talk about plants. Your not sam the skunkman, someone who everyone owes something to, your a bitter old texan with your blinders on. Yeah you know YOUR shit but anything that contridicts what you say you either choose to ignore, or you attack grammer or sentance structure(funny for someone that uses ain't like its a word). You got a reeel purrtty mouf boii


----------



## calicat (Sep 18, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I'm just about to finish out my first pack of bodhi. Silver mountain. It's got more nodes on it then anything I've ever grown. And I've been trying to stall it out so I could resituate my room. She's growing like a champ at low ppm.
> 
> I meant no disrespect or anything by that comment. I've just recently been informed myself about bodhis greatness.
> 
> Be careful even tho his beans are cheap you can still go broke lol.


Not all try bidding for his gorilla arm f3 A11 I stopped at 300 but it went for over 500.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2013)

Variety is the Spice of Life.peace.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 18, 2013)

calicat said:


> Not all try bidding for his gorilla arm f3 A11 I stopped at 300 but it went for over 500.


Lol Jesus. I'd prolly pay a premium for some of his beans but $300 is prolly bout my limit too. Gorilla arm is what again?


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 18, 2013)

O A11 just noticed that part


----------



## calicat (Sep 19, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Lol Jesus. I'd prolly pay a premium for some of his beans but $300 is prolly bout my limit too. Gorilla arm is what again?


He isolated the genius pheno of the Apollo 11 from original grimm bros. stock. He dubbed it the gorilla arm phenotype because yeah the flowers are like gorilla arm huge lol and not to mention frosty as heck. That is one of the Bodhi strains I wanted first and two years later now still cant get my hooks on it lol.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Damn. Define the genius pheno would ya? I've only ever heard tales of Apollo 11 and other brothers Grimm stock. What made the brothers Grimm so special?


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 19, 2013)

A combination of amazing luck and the skill at breeding to exploit it. They got some bag seeds in a bag of Jack Herer in Amsterdam that produced some amazing fast flowering plants with full sativa highs. They cubed Princess to make C99 and the Apollos were hybrids of P75 and C99 with the Genius female who was a sister of Princess. Many find Princess and C99 too racy and trippy while Genius had a wonderful cerebral buzz but unfortunately yielded like shit. Bodhi's Apollo sought to stabilize the high of the Genius pheno while improving it's yield. 
I have some seeds of an A11 preservation project coming that I am really excited about from Devil Weed Seeds over on icmag. He crossed an A11 male with a Pineapple Express female to get a female that resembled the A11 dad but yielded like the PE and had more pineapple smell. Then he backcrossed teh selected PE x A11 female with the A11 dad. I'm really excited to pop these babies.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2013)

another story of bagseed greatness. i gotta save those more often when i find em!


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 19, 2013)

The problem is having the space to run them. Unless it's some super fire weed, then I absolutely want to grow the seeds.


----------



## Ringsixty (Sep 19, 2013)

Just Cracked, Liberty Haze, Animal Cookies , plus freebie Green Love Potion.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2013)

what breeder is your animal cookies?


----------



## yktind (Sep 19, 2013)

Just Finished Super Skunk from Progressive Options.... <---- F that strain. Looks pretty until dried out. Then all the trichs disappear and doesn't look sexy. Plus she is a beast to trim. Probably the most foliage I have seen on a plant. Plus side = 45 - 50 day flower time.

I have a few Green Crack going now and I love it so far. Super Frosty.

Also just popped some beans <---- Supposed to be Hawaiian Snow (Look up the genetics - if they are legit I am so excited "Hawaiian Haze, Pure Haze and Neville's Haze" 

Here's a pic of the GC


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 19, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> That's what real breeding does. It REFINES the Genes. Gets you shit that is 1000x better then any landrace in the context you bread it for.


Bullshit. It adds another sucker to a seedbank's sales list.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 19, 2013)

UB, all those "land races" (I'm not sure this is accurate really as a land race implies no human influence from my understanding) you like so much (and I like them too).... were selectively bred. Just sayin.

Anyway, it's unfortunate that it seems Gudkarma has disappeared from this thread and board in general. Anyone know where he's posting now? Feel free to PM me.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> Bullshit. It adds another sucker to a seedbank's sales list.


If we were talkin GHS I would agree with you but you know very well that there are plenty of reputable breeders out there today. And if you don't then get out there and grow some plants and see for yourself. You might be surprised by what you find if you actually tried something new.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2013)

evolution is the process here. eventually all landraces would breed naturally when pangea goes down again...we beat pangie to it!

passes dooch to gud...


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 19, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> UB, all those "land races" (I'm not sure this is accurate really as a land race implies no human influence from my understanding) you like so much (and I like them too).... were selectively bred. Just sayin.
> 
> Anyway, it's unfortunate that it seems Gudkarma has disappeared from this thread and board in general. Anyone know where he's posting now? Feel free to PM me.


O I'm sure Gud is off brewing something up. Comparison grow or something.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> Bullshit. It adds another sucker to a seedbank's sales list.


Instigation, anybody? I would really like to pass of some of my negative energy on someone.

Why bother posting on Gud's thread, pretty sure people here are not interested in anything you have to say. 

And you're not the only one that has been ordering seeds for 10+ years. I guess I'm cool too.


----------



## Staink (Sep 19, 2013)

Currently running:
Querkle
(2) indica bag seed from 20 years back
Tangerine dream from clone
Big bud from clone, only 4 weeks away, smelling like stainky fruit.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 19, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Instigation, anybody? I would really like to pass of some of my negative energy on someone.
> 
> Why bother posting on Gud's thread, pretty sure people here are not interested in anything you have to say.
> 
> And you're not the only one that has been ordering seeds for 10+ years. I guess I'm cool too.


Uncle Bens seed stock was handed to him directly by Fred Flintstone and Barney Rubble .... and he invented topping.

Respect the master.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2013)

Yabba Dabba Doo,lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2013)

Trolling like that, name dropping potroast, and instigation of more trash talking is reprehensible. 
I doubt that potroast would actually espouse this kind of thing! Maybe he should come back and look what your doing here u.pirate!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2013)

I can't respect that guy. I try to stay cordial though just out of civility.

I don't have any respect for racist people.


----------



## calicat (Sep 19, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Damn. Define the genius pheno would ya? I've only ever heard tales of Apollo 11 and other brothers Grimm stock. What made the brothers Grimm so special?


What MrEDuck said but he said it much better than I could.


----------



## calicat (Sep 19, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> UB, all those "land races" (I'm not sure this is accurate really as a land race implies no human influence from my understanding) you like so much (and I like them too).... were selectively bred. Just sayin.
> 
> Anyway, it's unfortunate that it seems Gudkarma has disappeared from this thread and board in general. Anyone know where he's posting now? Feel free to PM me.


Im sure hes just busy with his projects like usual. I recall sometimes I would shoot the shit with that cat one month then hes off working on his lab then 6 months later he returns.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 19, 2013)

So I bought a 3 pack of emdog just to test out the hype. (Ya know the seed business is all hype) and well I got me a mutant. In gonna take pics and drive somewhere there is Internet to upload so u guys can see this (currently on my phone). 

I topped it Fred flintstone style at like 7 or 8 nodes vertical and well it's kinda gone nuts from there. 

It grew another maybe 5-6 nodes in the side by side fashion then started the usual single node staggered pattern but its grown 6-7 nodes within a centimeter of vertical growth. Absolute chaos. It's spiraling out too. 

I thought maybe a branch got damaged when I first noticed it but every single one of the branches that come from main stem terminate in this fashion after 5-6 side by side nodes. I have 10 or so main branches that are just Narly looking.

Something weird with my grow?

Genetic???

It's really weird il get pics ASAP.


----------



## diet coke (Sep 19, 2013)

Got a few White Widow(seedsman) x Berry Bomb(Bomb Seeds) working and 2 mystery seed from Denver.

The wwxbb lookin good, nice and uniform indica. Both mystery seed area few days older and look like hybrid.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 19, 2013)

calicat said:


> What MrEDuck said but he said it much better than I could.


As a sativa lover their work has always interested me and I just did some reading about their stock because the P11X beans I have coming.


----------



## Ringsixty (Sep 19, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> what breeder is your animal cookies?


The Animal Cookies are from BC Bud... will see how they turn out.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2013)

Were runnin BB ,GDP and ECPD I bred last yr second pic GUD,fixing up this whole bedroom for full grow next run using Yield Master 2 wide air cooled hoods..peace.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2013)

Buddha's dream 4/5 females in pre sex mode. Got one dude for studding.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 19, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> If we were talkin GHS I would agree with you but you know very well that there are plenty of reputable breeders out there today. And if you don't then get out there and grow some plants and see for yourself. You might be surprised by what you find if you actually tried something new.


You're buying the label, another stupid name, and ad. I have seen groans from folks that keep feeding the "breeders" mill that complain that there is no stability to their seeds....that every one of the plants from that "11 pack" looks and smokes a bit different. Let's put it this way, if after 40 years of chucking pollen the Dutch haven't got it right by now.....they never will.

I have both landraces and mutts in my personal seedbank collection. I plant them and take it from there. It's not a challenge, not like growing wine grapes for example.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2013)

Cricket, cricket...........And a hush draws over the crowd. 

Nah-uh, I'm better than you. Look what I can do. This is how one would expect a teenager to act. 

It's weed, the shit is still illegal in pretty much every country in the world! This ain't monsanto, no billions of dollars on research. So I don't get where people would get the notion that the world's weed seed market would be anything other than, you guessed it, shady. Surprise, surprise.

If you want conformity go grow you some grapes and corn.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> You're buying the label, another stupid name, and ad. I have seen groans from folks that keep feeding the "breeders" mill that complain that there is no stability to their seeds....that every one of the plants from that "11 pack" looks and smokes a bit different. Let's put it this way, if after 40 years of chucking pollen the Dutch haven't got it right by now.....they never will.
> 
> I have both landraces and mutts in my personal seedbank collection. I plant them and take it from there. It's not a challenge, not like growing wine grapes for example.


It all depends on the generation the beans are in. You know this right? A good hunk of bodhi's beans are f-1 and if that's the case then know going in that you got the same chances to get a good bean as TGA or anyone else. It's the parental selection that differentiates him from others. And the bx's and f2 and f3 and so on. There are several others out there besides B that are exemplary as well. 

And grapes are no different then MJ. They show plenty of variation in early generations. 

If your talkin what it takes to grow MJ time and skill wise? Then it's harder then growing grapes for wine if your creating as beautiful of a product as some of us here do. Ya sure you can grow with 20-20-20 and get 8oz of some strong bud off a plant but did you get the most out of that plant?? No not even close. It takes more effort then what most people are willing too put forth to get everything out of MJ.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 19, 2013)

Dutch Seed makers definitively dont have it right . . . GHS and arjan are thieves and charlatans 

been that way for 20 years


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 19, 2013)

Most gardeners aren't really dialed in properly. Not until they start doing tissue analysis, taking sap measurements of various kinds etc. I'd say the skill level involved for all crops is the same if you take your game to the highest level possible.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd agree with that. A connoisseur Gardner is a connoisseur Gardner rather it be grapes or carrots or MJ, small batch perfection gardening is the same.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 20, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Damn. Define the genius pheno would ya? I've only ever heard tales of Apollo 11 and other brothers Grimm stock. What made the brothers Grimm so special?


Cubing. Here's the story that was supposed to be put into a FAQ, until OG went down:
*
C99 FAQ

The Story:
Princess" is a female which resulted from a seed found in a Jack Herer bud I bought in Amsterdam near the Sensi Seed Bank at "Coffeeshop Sensi Smile". The bud came in a 2gm cello-pack with the Sensi logo; I expected sinsemilla, but it had about 10 seeds so I assume she's an F2 JH. Her characteristics were so fine I wanted to create seeds that would "replicate" this plant. She has the KILLER Haze-influenced high with the
most DELICIOUS pineapple/evil scent, 50 day maturation in 12/12, and incredible resin production, does't stretch - yet clearly Sativa-dominant! Last but not least: Never a hint of hermaphrodism after 2 years of cloning & many different styles of grow.

I wanted to "cube" Princess but add a little beef to her branches because the buds were always too heavy at harvest and branches needed staking to keep from flopping over. I crossed my ShivaSkunk female with
one of the males from the same group of seeds that Princess came from THIS cross produced a male which was then crossed to Princess, creating "P.50" (using a shorthand notation I developed to indicate the fraction of Princess genes in the cross).

Each generation is the result of crossing a male from the previous generation to Princess herself (incestuous, I know).

Blow-by-blow description of the generations:

P.50 = Heavy, single-cola type plants with mellow high (too much influence from the ShivaSkunk) Sweet fruity scent/flavour. Unstable in most traits - for example, 10 days difference in fastest/slowest maturation period in a group of 20 seedlings.

P.75 = Plants leaning MUCH more in the direction of Princess in floral cluster and bud structure, scent/flavour turned more "tropical" like pineapple. The stability was becoming better - two major phenotypes; short & dense (potent too) or tall/HUGE (Not so potent).

P.88 = Renamed Cinderella 88 when first released on the market. It grows fast and produces excellent yields of FROSTY buds in 7 weeks! Generally uniform seedlings with minor differences in floral formation and some height variance, but the smoke is quite consistent from all plants - Dense, heavy nuggets of fruity scented & flavoured (like wild berries) and covered in resin glands, the dried buds have distinctly ORANGE
pistils.

And now P.94 = Cinderella 99. This project has been a huge success. The strain has been embraced by the "net"work of growers with rave reviews. The Bros Grimm too have been recognized for their excellent combination of quality products and unparalleled service after the sale. There's NO OTHER seed bank that has it's breeders on the net answering questions from "newbies" 40 hours/week, and the info is first-rate; even details of their breeding strategies are openly discussed so that the seed buyer can feel well-informed about the products BG offer. 

I personally think the plants these Cinderella 99 seeds produce are every bit as good as a cutting from Princess herself (or better). I say better because the flavour of no two plants is "identical"; there's a
personality to all living things. Like Princess herself, Cinderella is sweet & fruity to the palette and nose, and when you take a hit you're BLASTED...with the same "racy" high as Princess! The improvement comes
in the yield department; 25% greater yield and a stronger branch structure, which I accomplished by starting with some ShivaSkunk genes in the original father in the cubing process. I knew I'd blend out the
majority of the traits from ShivaSkunk in the cubing process, but I was hoping to incorporate the ShivaSkunk's stronger branches because Princess had a tendency to need supports in the final two weeks of flowering. As it turns out, I got lucky and it worked. The name suits the strain IMO - its a true Cinderella Story. 

A REPOST:
I've been seeing a lot of posts from people asking for the "Cinderella Story", so here it is:

In 1997, I discovered a few seeds in a bud of Jack Herer I bought @ "Sensi Smile" coffeeshop in Amsterdam while there to buy seeds. I didn't expect much when I grew them, but one of those seeds from the JH bud
produced a very special female that I call "Princess".

Therefore Princess' mother was a Jack Herer (IF we can believe what Sensi Smile printed on the package) and her father is a totally unidentified mystery plant. 

I also got 2 more females (Genius & Cafe'Girl) & several males from those seeds. I used pollen from one of the males on a heavy-yielding, dense, resinous ShivaSkunk (from Sensi Seedbank) female, then grew the
resulting seeds to get males to produce pollen to cross Princess with, beginning the cubing process. 

The first generation of seeds from Princess were called P.50 because they were 50% Princess. I used males from the P.50 generation to back-cross to Princess to get P.75 and again back-crossed with the P.75
pollen to get P.88 and again with the P.88 pollen to get P.94 which is "Cinderella 99", a cubed version of Princess.

The name "Cinderella" was chosen because of the parallels between this story and the well-known fairy tale in which Cinderella becomes a Princess despite her humble beginning. It's also VERY similar to the story of the "Morgan Horse"...go Figure!


SLY's Take:
here is my take on the Cindy story. i DO NOT believe this is a JH hybrid. i don't think it has any JH in it at all, and i've worked with this plant longer and more intensly than anyone other than soul. yes,
soul got it out of a 2 gram bag of JH he bought but i don't believe there was JH in that package regardless of what was on the label. i think the coffeeshop, like many other dealers around. put whatever name
on the packages the public wants to hear. there is NO way IMHO that a cross pollination with any unknown father plant could bring a JH flowering time down to 49 days. the fact that there were other females
out of the same seed batch that had the same flowering time shows it was not and freak. i worked with sensi's JH for several years, so i speak from first hand experience. Cindy is not even close the JH in flowering time or any other JH traits. i've been breeding for years and i have NEVER known a plants flowering time to be brought down that much with one crossing.

IMHO soul stumbled across a gem in the rough and was bright enough to know what he had and was expereinced enough to know what had to be done to it to bring it's full potential out. since i've never seen anything that even resembles cindy on the market i'd say even the person who grew the bud out didn't realize what he had....*


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 20, 2013)

Like I said, I still have 16 of the original stock that got mixed up on the sorting table by Sly and Soul. Ron at Heaven's Stairway sold them for a buck a bean under the name of Bros Grimm In/Out Mix.

UB


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 20, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> It all depends on the generation the beans are in. You know this right? A good hunk of bodhi's beans are f-1....


Or so Bodhi hawks. Yeah, cricket cricket, chirp chirp and ka ching goes the cash register. 

F1? Show me a *true* F1, Mendelian style.  You mean F20?



> And grapes are no different then MJ. They show plenty of variation in early generations.


No they don't. Assay testing, genetic profiling insures stability and quality. You don't have that in the cannabis biz, only hype and labels to go on, at least I've never seen a DNA assay with any beans I've bought in the past. Stability can be had with most tomato hybrids. I guarantee you that if you plant 20 Big Beef tomatoes, a *true* F1 hybrid, they will have the same profile.

I have a vine that dates back 3,000BC that originated in Greece and is now considered the noble grape from S. Italy, Puglia area, called Aglianico, once named Ellenico after Greek mythology, Hellen of Troy.

There can be a dozen clones within any one grape variety. You order Clone #15 Cab. Sauv. and every one of those vines will have identical phenotypes regarding vigor, cluster profile, berry size, etc. You can't say that for the cannabis industry. 



> If your talkin what it takes to grow MJ time and skill wise? Then it's harder then growing grapes for wine if your creating as beautiful of a product as some of us here do. Ya sure you can grow with 20-20-20 and get 8oz of some strong bud off a plant but did you get the most out of that plant?? No not even close.


Your chest beating and kinda stretchin' it, don't you think? I (and a group of us that got wise to the lies) grow great pot using a high food N food from start to finish. Of course we can't teach you yungin's anything, you know it all. One of these days you'll realize that it's leaves that produce bud, not bloom foods. Mr. Educk can attest to this "group" of us now migrated to another site who have FINALLY given up on the high P foods and such....after I've been "beating" them up for while.  Me, Home Brewer, DanielsGB, Riddle, Lumi even got Cruz thinking twice about his ways. (That is one guy that grows incredible greenhouse pot.) Looks like HH gets it - https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get-250.html

Pot's a weed. If you fail at growing this weed then you need to get back to the basics and hit the Botany 101 books which few ever did in the first place.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> Cubing. Here's the story that was supposed to be put into a FAQ, until OG went down:
> *
> C99 FAQ
> 
> ...


Thanks mrEduck was much more succinct and involved less smoke up my ass. 

Il agree with the summary tho. No jack herrer to be found there. If it was from a batch of jack then it was that miracle seed. 

My question. Why the fuck is it assumed its an f-2. ????? There shouldn't of been a male anywhere near the room and if there was why was it part of the filail line of this plant ?? Wouldn't it of been s-1 or f-1 with a other strain?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2013)

This thread is so far off topic it's not fun any more, Uncle Pirate hijacked it with the help of admins and the rest of you are egging him on. 
unsubbed.....


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> Or so Bodhi hawks. Yeah, cricket cricket, chirp chirp and ka ching goes the cash register.
> 
> F1? Show me a *true* F1, Mendelian style.  You mean F20?
> 
> ...


For obvious reasons its been a little hard to get a DNA database going for MJ. 


You know big beefs are lacking one major thing most of the time right. Flavor. U want uniform giant harvest buds? Female seeds ww x big bud. Grew like tomatoes. Taste about like a tomato vine too. 

As for the grapes.... Again, want a cookie? There can be a dozen varieties in any one strain of MJ too. If more people planted seeds they would see this. To many people expect to find a certain "formula" when they plant a seed instead of just seeing what greatness might come. In time we will be able to get the full on stability that comes with generations large scale breeding projects. We are in the infancy of the MJ seed business. 


Who said anything about high N and P foods? You came to te wrong place to try and reassure yourself. Most people on this thread don't even discuss much what we use. We just assume that the others are doing well. The pics we've all shared gave us faith in each others abilities whatever they may be. Be it tiger bloom or bat guano or super micro organism armies, we've got every avenue covered in one way or another.

Pot is a weed. It's ez to just "grow" but to perfect it takes a ton of practice. It's the most sensitive plant I've worked with. One seed to the next could be totally different nutrient needs. If your working for perfection that is.

Anyone can draw a smiley face but only with practice can you paint the Mona Lisa.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2013)

unsubbed as well.peace.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 20, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Thanks mrEduck was much more succinct and involved less smoke up my ass.


I'll just assume some have a little more class and appreciation of this dynamic part of REAL cannabis breeding and its history and leave it at that.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 20, 2013)

raiderman said:


> unsubbed as well.peace.


bah bye. Don't let the door hit you in the ass.

Any more of you wacked out brats wish to take your football and go home now's the time to hit the girlie man's locker room......


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2013)

GIRLIE,you wouldn't make a wart on a real growers ass, i'm here wat u got,lol.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 20, 2013)

raiderman said:


> GIRLIE,you wouldn't make a wart on a real growers ass, i'm here wat u got,lol.


Resubbed, in record time!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2013)

yu cant see the whole community wants to burn down frankenstiens castle.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> I'll just assume some have a little more class and appreciation of this dynamic part of REAL cannabis breeding and its history and leave it at that.


Appreciation of smoke in your ass?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2013)

Take the wind out of his sail, isn't hard to do. Ignore.

HGK just quit responding to him, and if you do just keep it positive. This guy can't tolerate good vibes to long. 

In other news, you guys hear that Japan had another earthquake near Fukishima? A dumb idea to put nuclear power plants in Japan.

Can you say Godzilla?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2013)

Guys, don't give in to this sink hole of negativity. 

Instead let's talk about quite riot or some shit. Dude is just ragging.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 20, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Guys, don't give in to this sink hole of negativity.
> 
> Instead let's talk about quite riot or some shit. Dude is just ragging.


You know, if you guys spelled correctly and could put a sentence together once in a blue moon folks like me might take you a bit more seriously.

It's 'Quiet Riot', not quite riot..... ya Clint Eastwood wannabe dufus.

Ya, go talk "some shit". kewl!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2013)

Michael Jackson - Leave Me Alone . 


enough said.

I will not argue with you Ben, Already told you this. Have a pleasant day, buddy.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 20, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Appreciation of smoke in your ass?


And there you have it folks, some one with class LOL.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> And there you have it folks, some one with class LOL.



Not one post before you accuse someone of sentence structure then use LOL? You off your seroquel?

MrEduck gave a great post how someone got lucky and did some breeding. Your post was all full of "hey I'm so special" bull shit smoke up my ass. 

And your correct I have no Fucking class and never claimed too. I'm a fucking rudeboy from the real world. Class is just an illusion used by people who's true self sucks. I deal in truths. Not bull shit stories cause they sound cool.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Guys, don't give in to this sink hole of negativity.
> 
> Instead let's talk about quite riot or some shit. Dude is just ragging.


That's why most long time members droppin out and goin elsewhere this place turnin into a community for ppl to vent their negativity at.peace.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2013)

HGK, he just went back to attacking you because he can't not get a rise out of me. guy is a child looking for attention. Don't give it to him.

Anyway. Trying hard to change the subject.

Let's talk bud. Speaking of old timers, as anyone tried mosca's old moonshine? Or anyone still hold on to dj's blue moonshine? Cheers.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 20, 2013)

And your right notsoeso I shouldn't be feeding the trolls. I apologize


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> HGK, he just went back to attacking you because he can't not get a rise out of me. guy is a child looking for attention. Don't give it to him.
> 
> Anyway. Trying hard to change the subject.
> 
> Let's talk bud. Speaking of old timers, as anyone tried mosca's old moonshine? Or anyone still hold on to dj's blue moonshine? Cheers.


I agree ,would love to see someone growin Moscas oldtimer and some current BM would be ns.peace.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2013)

You had a good idea though, taking mosca's OT and finding a good blueberry to cross it and make a new version of blue moonshine. Maybe just call it blue moon.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2013)

That is the plan my friend,doin these BB will show me if their wat I want to cross Moscas with,then come back next grow and make it happen as well as Gorilla grape ,pre98 x dpd beans.peace.


----------



## Scroga (Sep 20, 2013)

Reading that bullshit hurt my head! Troll food lol....
K..got mk ultra lookin real dank, chopped critical +,
purple wreck,sleestackxsknk, waiting for dinachem to reveg (very nice),7/8 sour,wwxww , and just popped godberry and la woman

Happy growing..and don't feed the trolls


----------



## OldLuck (Sep 20, 2013)

Testing gsc s1 and headband cookies. Also running yeti f2's, la con x purple kush, urkle x pow, hindu x ortega, arc, scmk, strawberry diesel, shoreline s1, og/chem x og/sd, silend d, banana crack, afgooie, and aruba.


----------



## texin (Sep 20, 2013)

I am running Blue Hammer F-2, OG Kush ,kushage (last run of this), Burmese Kush (last run of this one too) HSO Blue Dream I have 2 different pheno's of the blue dream very frosty and smell good. I know people are going to jump and say its not real BD, But what ever she is it's going to be a keeper. I have a 2 Blue Santa ready to go into flowering room, just don't have the room to throw them in yet. I have 2 pheno's of Blue Santa one is short and bushy the other one is growing very tall. Here is a few shots of hso Blue Dream. It's a cell pic so no micro shot too show you all the sugar leaves.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 20, 2013)

Here's what I have flowering currently.
RD Midas at 20 days I believe in this picture. I should have kept her training up for another week. She's stretchy and vigorous. I need to supercrop a few more branches and stake her this week. Starting to have some really nice citrusy smells to her.





I liked this shot of my Blue Dream. She's falling down even being tied up. She'll be coming down in a few weeks. 





I'm working on making S1 seeds of her and the plant that I reverted with silver is still putting out male parts but there's clear signs of pollination and I'm worried that I didn't get that many seeds on the other plant so I'm letting it go.





And I have a Jack Herer F2 from a friend. She's been the most nute sensitive bitch I've ever grown. I had a great looking plant from teh same batch that turned up male. Luck of the draw I guess. Hopefully I'll find some good plants in the remaining beans.










When the Blue Dream comes down I have a female AK x JH plant from the same father as the Jack F2s that smelled gorgeous but was removed earlier in this run because of a nanner and I didn't want to chance it pollinating my Blue Dream. Normally I would have just plucked it and kept going because she looked great and I'm only growing for me so a few seeds on a plant is no big deal.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2013)

Whoa. That is burnt, son. Was that just from a strong soil or liquid feed? 

Hate to see that though. Love to see everyone's stuff on point. 

Gives me a good feeling to know people got themselves some good smoke.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Reading that bullshit hurt my head! Troll food lol....
> K..got mk ultra lookin real dank, chopped critical +,
> purple wreck,sleestackxsknk, waiting for dinachem to reveg (very nice),7/8 sour,wwxww , and just popped godberry and la woman
> 
> Happy growing..and don't feed the trolls


Godberry sounds good as a mofo. How did that critical + turn out for you.

Dinafem's power kush was legit.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 20, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Whoa. That is burnt, son. Was that just from a strong soil or liquid feed?
> 
> Hate to see that though. Love to see everyone's stuff on point.
> 
> Gives me a good feeling to know people got themselves some good smoke.


At this point I'm thinking the bitch just has an eating disorder. Her brother was in the same soil and needed nutes and was healthy and fine. Fortunately there's several other plants going and I don't need her. I may kill her for the space if she keeps being such a difficult girl. My space is limited so there's really no room for finicky plants.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2013)

For sure. Just had to toss a critical jack herer out for being a runt. It was healthy but just a runt literally. Was taking much needed space/light/air from the rest so she had to go. 

Hate to kill a healthy girl but some times it is for the greater good.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 20, 2013)

It's the worst part of growing when you have to kill a healthy female.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh yeah! I even hate killing the extra clones that are taken just incase. If need 6 clones, we'll take 8, but I still don't like killing the 2 extra, and there is usually always extra. LOL. 

Here's to you and yours.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 20, 2013)

nice door knobs MrEduck. i got those shitty old hardwood doors too! growing great kind in an old shitty house is quite the achievement id say. took me a while to get the hang of it lol. cloning was a nightmare in the first gross Michigan basement house i had to grow in.

u got keys for your locks?? i dont for mine. wish i did tho. would be so gangster to use a big ole cast iron key to get into my bud room lol!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 20, 2013)

I've got some more recent shots of the garden to put up sometime in the next few days. 

Also decided to pop Caramel Cough and Silverfields. Game on.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't have keys for them. I really don't like them but not enough to pay for new ones.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2013)

this house probably 60 yrs old or older,has plugs for lights i'm cool.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 20, 2013)

raiderman said:


> this house probably 60 yrs old or older,has plugs for lights i'm cool.


Electronic ballast are your friend in old houses. Or varied timers. A guy near me recently blew out his whole neighborhood. Flushing township, google it. It's a happy story so far. Authorities are being very cool about it. 

I've found some creative ways to get power in rentals over the years. I got a big 40' run of heavy outdoor 240 cable that's wired up to a dryer plug. Had to use it at a couple spots there wasn't room in the box. Just hook it up to my master lighting controller. Only nice peice of c.a.p. I've ever bought. Held up for years.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 20, 2013)

Yo yo yo what up yall ?? Wtf happened to the thread?? Where's Gud at?? Here's a pic of some outdoor satori I pulled. Got lot more buds to pull in Oct.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 20, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> At this point I'm thinking the bitch just has an eating disorder. Her brother was in the same soil and needed nutes and was healthy and fine. Fortunately there's several other plants going and I don't need her. I may kill her for the space if she keeps being such a difficult girl. My space is limited so there's really no room for finicky plants.


Don't make any decisions until after you smoke it.... trust that. Sometimes things are worth it. My favorite SP daytime pheno was a mega finicky bitch but I've got her down pretty good now. Much improved.


----------



## Grojak (Sep 20, 2013)

Popping some *gasp* Riot seeds soon.... supposedly their LA Affie x Double purp dojo... looking for a male.

Also popping some NL5 x Skunk #1 for someone else, yea I'm connected... free seeds to pop and he will get to pick (from buds) the pheno he wants.


----------



## calicat (Sep 20, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I've got some more recent shots of the garden to put up sometime in the next few days.
> 
> Also decided to pop Caramel Cough and Silverfields. Game on.


Nice will be watching closely on your silverfields since you suggested that to me months ago when I told you I keep getting molded on trying to get Sugar Punch.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 21, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Don't make any decisions until after you smoke it.... trust that. Sometimes things are worth it. My favorite SP daytime pheno was a mega finicky bitch but I've got her down pretty good now. Much improved.


I won't, but she's going to have to be AMAZING to stick around.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

haulinbass said:


> I have no clue who bodhi is unless were talking swayze in point break so i cant help you there.


The king of frost-monsters. Out of that list I'd go for the Ancient OG first. Every grow I've seen of it is TITS. Running some Dream Beaver from him at the mo, most vigorous plant I've ever had.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For sure. Just had to toss a critical jack herer out for being a runt. It was healthy but just a runt literally. Was taking much needed space/light/air from the rest so she had to go.
> 
> Hate to kill a healthy girl but some times it is for the greater good.





MrEDuck said:


> At this point I'm thinking the bitch just has an eating disorder. Her brother was in the same soil and needed nutes and was healthy and fine. Fortunately there's several other plants going and I don't need her. I may kill her for the space if she keeps being such a difficult girl. My space is limited so there's really no room for finicky plants.


Survival of the fittest! Sometimes WE have to take nature's role far as natural selection goes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 21, 2013)

That is true. Only the strongest make the cut. But still I think these guys say it better than I ever could. Early 90's school dance shit right here.

Boyz II Men - It's So Hard To Say Goodbye To Yesterday 

Oh. shit I love to laugh. Enjoy. Cheers.


----------



## littlegiant (Sep 21, 2013)

Got 1 Bodhi-White Lotus and 1 Dr Underground Painkiller(fem) in flower now.Painkiller is awsome with fatty leaves. 
Im almost positive the White Lotus is a male. It is a very short nicely uniformed plant though.
I will pollen chuck with the painkiller for seed. Might make a good match for extra seed. 
Also Have 1 more White Lotus just popped up along with 1 Devils Harvest Shoreline.I will make a journal of this grow i think.
Here are some half ass pics of the White lotus(left) and Painkiller.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 21, 2013)

was over my flower limit but not my total plant limit so i traded a flowering plant and a clone for 2 new strain clones.
So now i got a nice 5 strain variety which is fitting in my 5x5 tent lol

NOrthern Lights X Big Bud Auto
GSC (auto i guess) thought was photo but started flowering in 19/5 light.
Hollywood kush ( SFV OG x Tahoe Alien Og)

Additions:

2 Beautiful looking clones.
Blue Dream
Cotton candy

The pic is a new group shot from yesterday.
also switched to 12/12

Keep it green peeps


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 21, 2013)

Variety is always good. Doing good my dude.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 21, 2013)

what was your legal plant count?


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 21, 2013)

i was under my total limit by 5 plants and over my flowering limit by 2 plants.

now im under my limit 6 plants and under my flowering limit 1 plant lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 21, 2013)

F*** the legal limit. They're never coming to your house to check. Even if they did they will only tell you to get rid of extras. They're not gonna haul you away for an extra plant or two, nor will they take your med card away. 

Hell think of how many people break the law everyday in regards to drinking and driving. I mean they let people drive to bars, and then just turn a blind eye to the fact that all those cars are going to leave the parking lot with drunk people driving them. 

Not trying to play devil's advocate but no need to stress yourself about something "they" are really not concerned with. Cheers.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 21, 2013)

good point^^...i was curious was the actual legal limit was for mass. i asked a few people and no definitive answer, from card holders lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> good point^^...i was curious was the actual legal limit was for mass. i asked a few people and no definitive answer, from card holders lol


Yeah with a plant limit and no mass limit, I'd just go ScrOG and grow them HUGE. Always ways to outfox the system lol...


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)

I think he meant mass as on Massachusetts you weird metric system snob! We say weight here in merica!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> I think he meant mass as on Massachusetts you weird metric system snob! We say weight here in merica!


ROFL and you get the word 'aluminium' wrong too... And you only use pounds to make it sound like you have more reefer!!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> ROFL and you get the word 'aluminium' wrong too... And you only use pounds to make it sound like you have more reefer!!


And you guys just use centimeters to make your dicks look bigger!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> And you guys just use centimeters to make your dicks look bigger!


Touche. That and trimming the pubes into little afros.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 21, 2013)

My buddy from England is always busting me chops for bad use of grammar and social etiquette. 

Once at a Chinese food buffet style restaurant, I picked up a fried chicken wing with my hands to eat it. My English buddy lowered his fork and dropped his jaw exclaiming; " Man, please tell me you're not going shove that in your mouth like that. You know there is a fork and knife right there, mate". 

Needless to say I felt like a slob. We American's can be a bit to unrefined, sometimes. lol.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)

America is the land that time flew by. Some one hit fast forward. We've shortened the language down to near cave talk and now were are doing even more so with text messaging. If our food takes more then 47 seconds to cook we dont want it. We got shit to watch blow up man! and blondes boobs to see in the new movie coming out, we ain't got time for a fork!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My buddy from England is always busting me chops for bad use of grammar and social etiquette.
> 
> Once at a Chinese food buffet style restaurant, I picked up a fried chicken wing with my hands to eat it. My English buddy lowered his fork and dropped his jaw exclaiming; " Man, please tell me you're not going shove that in your mouth like that. You know there is a fork and knife right there, mate".
> 
> Needless to say I felt like a slob. We American's can be a bit to unrefined, sometimes. lol.


Well then you sure haven't been to a London squat party... Or met my mate John 'The Ambassador Of The Morning' Sausage LOL. And I think South Africa only switched to metric in 1964 after gaining independence, we were like 'OK, so the UK uses Imperial, well screw that lets go another route. What do the Germans and French use? Metric? Right on. From now on we use metric. While we're at it lets start a culture of even worse oppression and rob/shoot the tourists. Das vould be good, ja.'


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> America is the land that time flew by. Some one hit fast forward. We've shortened the language down to near cave talk and now were are doing even more so with text messaging. If our food takes more then 47 seconds to cook we dont want it. We got shit to watch blow up man! and blondes boobs to see in the new movie coming out, we ain't got time for a fork!


OK well seriously, the USA is a leader in science, health care, all the good music is from there, and I've only met well educated and intelligent people that call it home. Its fun to take the piss but to be honest I can't wait to visit.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> OK well seriously, the USA is a leader in science, health care, all the good music is from there, and I've only met well educated and intelligent people that call it home. Its fun to take the piss but to be honest I can't wait to visit.


You need to come to flint some time. Or take a trip to Detroit. Buffalo. Pittsburgh. Philly. Saginaw. Atlanta. Jacksonville. Tampa. Orlando. Yes even mickeys doorstep is covered in crackheads. 

Inbetween religious/rich zombies and people who fail at life yes there is a small medium of great folks that are trying to hold on. Everyday our minority of creatives and hard workers gets smaller and smaller tho I'm afraid.

America has hope but that's only if it decides to give some scholarships to its own kids and build our own generation of intelligent people. America has entire graduate classes in major university's being attended by only foreigners here on student visa. Now I'm not saying that's a bad thing but its made it about impossible to get into some schools for Joe smith from Nebraska unless he's a wizz kid. Alot of kids don't even go to school because they see an entire generation in its early to mid twenties right now severely in debt from school and they can't get a job flipping burgers.

If we ever finally wrangle in the banking industry even just a little it will open alot more doors. But i doubt that's gonna happen. America 2020 needs alot of uneducated workers too. By then we should be on the upswing of a new technology bubble. That's the next big wave to ride. Power grids built into roads. New fiber optic Internet cable. New water and gas infrastructure. 

Can't get people to go ride a ditch witch all day unless they got alot of red print in there books. Debt is the jail cell we all work from.

...... Kk I'm done... Anyone else wanna use the soap box? Lol


----------



## Scroga (Sep 21, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Godberry sounds good as a mofo. How did that critical + turn out for you.
> 
> Dinafem's power kush was legit.


Is not quite dry yet..day 5/6? But I been tasting and it gets gets better every day (of course lol) but ahh it's good, I'm happy..nice big flowers, skunk flavor in there..potency is good/increasing....


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)

INTERNET!!!!!!!! YAY  i can make smileys!


i can also post pics!

heres that weird mutant EmDog.



shits weird!

heres a couple more shots.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 21, 2013)

Holy shit HGK that's a lot of light. 600 watters?? How many watts you running? I'm currently stocking up gear. I can't decide if I want to run 1200 watts or 1600 watts for my flowering room. You don't get paranoid running that many watts??


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)

600w. and all legal my brother. i stay under my counts. i do get paranoid but around me kids are getting killed in crazy ways day by day. they got their hands full. soccer moms eating double ought at the gas pump.

i pay my bills keep my yard clean. make sure i got real patients. ive actually lost one to cancer. a young girl. got another girl who's fighting cancer right now too im working on getting all set up. i already got all my patients i can have but im still gonna help her out. i figure im the poster child for a DEA headache.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Holy shit HGK that's a lot of light. 600 watters?? How many watts you running? I'm currently stocking up gear. I can't decide if I want to run 1200 watts or 1600 watts for my flowering room. You don't get paranoid running that many watts??


 lol, that's what i was thinking as well.. holy shit batman, super nice setup hgk.., jesus, i'd give my left nut, the big one, for a set up like that, maybe then i could get through some of this stock pile of beans i have..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2013)

what's the deal with all the pvc hgk?? going to use that to mount a trellis system for scrog or something??


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)

u guys got me double guessing and editing lol


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)

ya thats just a layer for netting. it gives middle support to the top too. its just a way super overkill way to do it so i didnt have to glue it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> u guys got me double guessing and editing lol


 i'll edit my post than as well hgk..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i'll edit my post than as well hgk..


 i always hate when i say something and double think it and go back to edit it and someone already quoted my ass, such a bummer..


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)

my video shows a boatload too when i had em all crammed on top of each other at my other house. idk why i worry when theres guys out there running 60,000w set ups. i know legal guys that run 30,000

maybe its the og18 im smokin..... always gets me lookin for ninjas on the front lawn...


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> my video shows a boatload too when i had em all crammed on top of each other at my other house. idk why i worry when theres guys out there running 60,000w set ups. i know legal guys that run 30,000
> 
> maybe its the og18 im smokin..... always gets me lookin for ninjas on the front lawn...


 just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean they're not after you..


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)

hell i almost wish.... it'd be a vacation. im in debt so deep i cant even see the top any more... im up to my elbow in shitty diapers that i cant afford. i make my bills by about 10 bucks every month. and my care breaks about ever 3 months and costs several hundred just to put extra stress on the situation.

if they ever were gonna come after me i bet they'd take one look at my life and say shit..... this guy is already locked up...


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)

^ just to clarify i knocked on a big ole oak desk and emphasized almost


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> ^ just to clarify i knocked on a big ole oak desk and emphasized almost


 lol, and i thought i was the only who did that.

just took the dog out and it's pouring.. almost walked back into the house with the umbrella still up and in my hand, about freaked out too, lol..


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)

its all about luck man! idk how when why or where but i know its out there.

golf made me belive lol

i saw tiger woods at the buick open in grand blanc MI in 2004ish give or take a year. he hit one into the sand bad on a dogleg left.

just burried with woods infront of him and 215 yards to the green he took what looked to be a low iron maybe a 5 iron and just swung as hard as he could with his eyes closed.

sand just EXPLODED out of the bunker and the ball landed a couple inches from the cup. tiger looked like he was about to die. just cracking up. BIG ole grin.

from that point on i knew that there was something to luck lol.




sorry for the dumb golf story but if you played you will get it lol!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh snap you like golf too! Gotta play ya on Tigerwoods one day. I'm thinking of doing 1200 watts for main flowering. 400 for veg/mother/cloning and then a seperate 400 watt for testing new beans, new crosses and freebies I get. Just might end up doing 1600 watts for my main flower zone.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)

some pics of the ladies to come


 this unmarked bag is tragic. B.E. Smiths strain. Prolly my strain im the most anxious to run.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)

ive been looking into LED and CFL solutions as of late but thats just probably the late august blues.

and if i ever get another xbox for sure. my last one died finally after 7 or so rings. wet towel kept saving it!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)

1200 watt will get you some goodies tho. i started on 1000w like every nub swinging for the fences. bout died electric bill shock. got my shit together and treat a 600w like a 1000w. use lumatek 240 dialawatters.

i absolutely love the cost/result ratio with 600w. they really do the trick. i think if somehow you could suplement with a little LED in the mix you could get 1000w results at 740w or so. 

way less heat too.....

anyone try this?


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow i would like you guys all to look at something.... 

i posted the golf post as i was rolling a joint of Critical mass from CBD crew. 

figured it would level off the og18...

check out the engrish skills on the next 3 posts lol

guess i got a good pheno


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Oh snap you like golf too! Gotta play ya on Tigerwoods one day. I'm thinking of doing 1200 watts for main flowering. 400 for veg/mother/cloning and then a seperate 400 watt for testing new beans, new crosses and freebies I get. Just might end up doing 1600 watts for my main flower zone.


Do it. I wouldn't bother with 1000's personally but I'm a vert guy. I make figure 8's of plants around my 2 600's. Could easily upgrade to 2400 if I could afford the extra electricity and I wouldn't have to change my setup much at all - just grow out the plants a little differently. I don't sell it, no. 

I use a 300w LED and 250w of HO T5's for vegging. Both perform about equally I'd say. Slight edge to the LED for making somewhat stressed plants feel happy again and gets a bit better penetration, but both end up growing very happy plants in the end. I don't usually grow them more than 18-24" then flower in big pots (7 gallon smart pots) with some heavy popcorning and training you can do very well (over 1gpw). I have done other setups for big seed runs.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> You need to come to flint some time. Or take a trip to Detroit. Buffalo. Pittsburgh. Philly. Saginaw. Atlanta. Jacksonville. Tampa. Orlando. Yes even mickeys doorstep is covered in crackheads.
> 
> Inbetween religious/rich zombies and people who fail at life yes there is a small medium of great folks that are trying to hold on. Everyday our minority of creatives and hard workers gets smaller and smaller tho I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Guess we all have our issues eh. Still sounds better than over here even with all of that said bro, 70 percent of our country live in slums :/


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Guess we all have our issues eh. Still sounds better than over here even with all of that said bro, 70 percent of our country live in slums :/


America is cool. 

Just sometimes feels like the Mike Judge movie _Idiocracy, _but we do enjoy a lot of liberties we sometimes take for granted. I'd love to travel the world, but I'd always end up back here in the end.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Guess we all have our issues eh. Still sounds better than over here even with all of that said bro, 70 percent of our country live in slums :/


O I don't doubt it. We are spoiled as fuck here no doubt. We've just fallen off severely. And it's just gotten so corrupt it's sick. It's like that everywhere Tho I guess. All in all If you can fit in some where America isn't that bad. Spain seems way better to me tho. You got Ibiza and Cali style climate. Game on!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 22, 2013)

I bet you will se a big economical spike in your area soon when we take out Somalia. Africa is the next big war zone. SA is gonna see a huge spike in manufacturing and shipping.

Check out general Wesley Clark's speeches he's done about the 7 country plan. He talks about where we are going next and I think isn't Syria in Africa? Ya maybe. Syria and Somalia are coming up. I know it was 2 African nations anyway. It's gonna be a big game of darts with china.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 22, 2013)

In an attempt to brighten the awesome mood I brought with that last post lol I will say this. 

At least Africa's resource infrastructure will finally be developed and the continent can begin to grow like South America. Expect big things if we can get pipelines established and proper channels set up. Sure alot will go to corrupt politicians but it will brin alot of money to the continent. The most resource rich nation but the poorest at the same time.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2013)

HGK, I can sure get behind that kind of thinking brother. If this is how the outside world sees us, there is hope. Well thought out statement mate. I am taking President Obama's recent visits as a good sign then. Looks like he will back us for a seat on the UN and in return we will open opportunities for US trade relations. We can do a lot here with correct guidance. Africans dislike their affairs meddled in, but he commands some real respect and I liked his words of encouragement and also caution, lets hope it didn't fall on deaf ears! Thanks man, that was really nice to read. EDIT: Chinas taking the piss. Nobody is appreciating how they import their labour force, and just take take take...


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 22, 2013)

That is about a dick move on chinas part. Not like there isn't people that would more then happily work locally. In time Africa will become the hinge point to the world economy. Huge lithium deposits and alot of oil near the surface will make for big $$$$ fast. That's gonna create the "gold rush" style infrastructure reinforcement. From there if Africa can keep itself from going to the hyenas it's a win win win for the whole world. 

Drones are the key. They will keep pipelines and trade routes clear hopefully. It's all a beautiful plan really. Obamas team is just the ones to get the ball rolling too. Spend the recession away! That's the current teams Motto lol

Like you said Africa doesn't want it's Affairs meddled in but they also finally want to take full advantage of what they have to offer. And actually get paid for it. I think we've finally learned too that it takes at least a little stability to fully realize the potential of resource rich nations. Sure the price of oil is cheap when Mr walu walu the warlord runs the show. Only problem is if walu walu can't fix it with a machete it won't get fixed. That doesn't work so well for oil pipelines lol.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 22, 2013)

China is kinda there now early doing its mini gold rush trying to grab whatever low hanging fruit it can find. Whatever corrupt politician will let them build their migrant worker cities. 

At least with all the hustle and bustle the weed market should get better!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> China is kinda there now early doing its mini gold rush trying to grab whatever low hanging fruit it can find. Whatever corrupt politician will let them build their migrant worker cities.
> 
> At least with all the hustle and bustle the weed market should get better!


 Thing is, though... S.A has been totally tapped for everything but weed. That's why the UK gave us independence, not really much left bro. Exciting times indeed... But not so much left for S.A to do or contribute. So I can but hope that that's what will sell from here, WEED ROFL. Anyhow, I guess this all really belongs in the politics section, but then we'd have a fistfight on our hands before the day is out, people get REALLY pissed off in the politics section REALLY quickly don't they?...

Anyhow, back on topic, Dream Beaver babies, this was at 2 1/2 weeks, freshly topped:


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Thing is, though... S.A has been totally tapped for everything but weed. That's why the UK gave us independence, not really much left bro. Exciting times indeed... But not so much left for S.A to do or contribute. So I can but hope that that's what will sell from here, WEED ROFL. Anyhow, I guess this all really belongs in the politics section, but then we'd have a fistfight on our hands before the day is out, people get REALLY pissed off in the politics section REALLY quickly don't they?...
> 
> Anyhow, back on topic, Dream Beaver babies, this was at 2 1/2 weeks, freshly topped:


ya it prolly does but you couldn't pay me to post over there lol. People get silly.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2013)

Syria is in the middle east, not in Africa. Its near Israel. 

I am not as optimistic about the plans the west has for either Africa or the Middle east. The United States has a bad track record for keeping promises to disillusioned peoples and nations. Just ask the Native Americans and African Americans. 

Hell, just 40 years ago our south was much like S.Africa as far as racial equality, minus the Ak-47s and guerilla warfare, still though there was bombings and shootings,etc. 

The only thing that forced change here was the fact that America does have such a diverse people, and the fact that that diverse group of people had a voice which the rest of the world was able to hear. What Africa needs is a really great PR man. Get stories of the struggles of Africans out there, because the main stream news over here doesn't even report on Africa. 

They even removed the Al jaz English live feed here in the states once the whole attack Syria business started. The guised it as just a marketing ploy, meaning now you have to PAY to watch Al Jaz in America or watch the Al Jaz American version. No thanks. The british feed was respectable looking normal news site. 

The American version has ads flashing, a whole lot of flashy images, and basically looks like something a kid would be looking at, not a grown ass adult looking for world news that isn't FOX or CNN. But I guess when you're setting up anything political in this country you do have to gear it for a basic knowledge at the public level of only the 8th grade(year), that is what you get.

This is what I mean be America leaning towards Ideocracy. 

Fun fact: Idiot is a term from An. Greece, or perhaps the Romans but I'm pretty sure its Greek, referring to someone who had no knowledge of political affairs. America is famous for our idiots! Cheers.

Sorry I was typing for a minute didn't realize we move on.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2013)

Dream Beaver. I don't know I'd have to say, uh..... Shit this is a tough one because there are so many to choose from, but I'll go with a young Catherine Zeta-Jones or a young Selma Hayek, she's got some big old tit tot tays.

Oh yeah, had time to think about it a little more and I'm now thinking: Tia Carrere from the Wayne's World days. F, yes.


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 22, 2013)

Schwiiiing


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 24, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dream Beaver. I don't know I'd have to say, uh..... Shit this is a tough one because there are so many to choose from, but I'll go with a young Catherine Zeta-Jones or a young Selma Hayek, she's got some big old tit tot tays.
> 
> Oh yeah, had time to think about it a little more and I'm now thinking: Tia Carrere from the Wayne's World days. F, yes.


ROFL... Just wait till I hit some LVBK with DB pollen... DB is Dirty Hippy x Appy... So it'll be called Dirty Las Vegas Beaver then LOL... But just Dream Beaver? Milla Jovovich... Grrrrrrowwwrrrr


----------



## Scroga (Sep 24, 2013)

Miranda Kerr..lol


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2013)

lol........


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 24, 2013)

Bud shot of my cotton candy outdoor. maybe 3-4 more weeks left.
and a shot of my 3-4 weekk old Blue dream clone after my first crimping attempt.
and i think it looks damn good lol pretty excited. a buddy told me to crimp instead of top 
and damn what better resullts the crimping has if you have the space.

keep it green peeps


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2013)

by crimp do u mean just bending the branch?


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 25, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> by crimp do u mean just bending the branch?


Maybe fim'ing? The leaves come out all crimped.


----------



## tophertheB (Sep 25, 2013)

strawberry cough 1x 24 inches tall just now seeing pistils and 2 small LST Afghan kushies im playing with. 600 hps


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 25, 2013)

So bad news on my dumb part. All the Caramel Cough died. I let them dry out (in part due to having a fan near them but not blowing directly on them and blah blah). They all popped. In their place are 5 Pineapple Express and 1 I created myself that I believe is either a black widow or mad shack crossed unintentionally to my best sugar punch plant that unfortunately also died due to drying out (except it was because I was in the hospital). The clone died and I had no luck revegging or with revegging clones.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 25, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> by crimp do u mean just bending the branch?


yes? lol thats what i was under the impression crimping was. thats like me being like
i topped it yesterday and u being like u mean u cut the top node off? lol yes yes i did


----------



## Happy Haze (Sep 25, 2013)

Just harvested some Power Africa. not overly impressed. I have some WWxBB germinating now along with a couple of Anesthesia.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 25, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> So bad news on my dumb part. All the Caramel Cough died. I let them dry out (in part due to having a fan near them but not blowing directly on them and blah blah). They all popped. In their place are 5 Pineapple Express and 1 I created myself that I believe is either a black widow or mad shack crossed unintentionally to my best sugar punch plant that unfortunately also died due to drying out (except it was because I was in the hospital). The clone died and I had no luck revegging or with revegging clones.


Ohh shit! That really sucks dude! Sorry to hear that


----------



## Clankie (Sep 25, 2013)

did you have any caramel cough beans left? i got several great phenos from that strain, but not the shorter and faster pheno i wanted. i still have half a pack to go through, though.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 25, 2013)

Negative unfortunately. I popped all 10 and all 10 died because I'm dumb.

Silverfields is doing great though. 10/10 popped. 10/10 for CC too.

I'm actually pretty curious about the SP self/hybrid I accidentally created.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2013)

lol im just trying to keep up with all that new slang, like crimping...


----------



## Scroga (Sep 25, 2013)

Crimp that shit! I like to crump mine


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2013)

ive always cringed mine,lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2013)

i keep it simple, i do high stress and low stress training...


----------



## Clankie (Sep 25, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i keep it simple, i do high stress and low stress training...


LST and mainlining are both epic wins for yield in my experience.


----------



## Clankie (Sep 25, 2013)

sour diesel (riri cut) x blueberry sativa from [email protected] stretchy, twelve week flower, some of the most potent and delicious herb on earth. atomic warhead sour and potency to match any diesel.


----------



## Greenwhilley (Sep 25, 2013)

This is my white urkle, mataro blue, and green love potion.
they are currently at day eleven at 12/12, I'm counting as day one of flower today.

The white urkle is on the left and the mataro blue and green love potion are sharing a tub on the right.

im running a 400w hps in a 4x4 tent, I recently added a bank of 4x 24w t5 HO lights.
system is a DWC hydro. Dutch master nutes.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2013)

day 32 flower BB,gdp, and one ecpd.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 26, 2013)

Here's one of the Cheeseberry I'm running, turning purple, as she finishes up.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks Narly.

GJ!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2013)

Bad Karma said:


> Here's one of the Cheeseberry I'm running, turning purple, as she finishes up.


looks sharp,who does the Cheeseberry BK?


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 26, 2013)

Hope one of my CB looks like that.

Raiderman: Cheeseberry is from e$ko at Sannie's.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2013)

thank yu sir.peace.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 1, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice Week 7

300watts CFL

View attachment 2842829View attachment 2842830View attachment 2842831View attachment 2842832View attachment 2842833View attachment 2842834


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2013)

Damn, that looks like a 1000 watt job.excellent.


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 1, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Damn, that looks like a 1000 watt job.excellent.


Agreed, those are terrific results for a CFL grow.
Well done, sir.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 1, 2013)

For all asking, that is a CFL only grow.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> For all asking, that is a CFL only grow.


 very nice, keep up the good work.


----------



## MrPuffPuff (Oct 2, 2013)

I have:

Nirvana Bubblicious 
Nirvana Master Kush
Nirvana White Castle 
Sour Kosher
Silver Kush
CC Girl Scout Cookies
Fruit Automatic

Can't wait to try the GSC and Sour Kosher


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Oct 2, 2013)

I just hung and dried Loud Seeds 7/8 Sour. It is awesome smoke. Tall stretchy sativa. Smells like Sour Diesel. The buds are light and airy though. It kind of grows like Grinspoon. Lots of smaller golf ball size buds with typical main cola. It is not a huge yielder, but the smoke is worth it! I am keeping all this for my head stash. It also finished in 9 weeks.
I am also running, 
DNA 91 Krypt (flowering)
DNA Sleestack x Skunk (flowering)
Alphakronik Genes Sin City Kush (in veg)
Alphakronik genes Snowdawg (flowering) and Rawdawg (in veg)
CC Boss Hogg (flowering)
Kannabia Mataro Blue (veg)

I am dropping this weekend,
Sick Meds, Wonder Kush
Bodhi, Sunshine Daydream


----------



## lilroach (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm running:

5x Dinafem Amnesia (flower)
1x White Widow X Big Bud (flower)
Mataro Blue (2x flower and 5x in veg)
7/8 Sour (1x veg)
Snozzberry (5x veg)
Dinafem Royal Haze (1x flower)

I have some Lemon OG Kush just put into jars. Very nice strong smoke.

The Amnesia is giving me headaches as I didn't anticipate the very long flower-time and am going to get backed-up here shortly.


----------



## haulinbass (Oct 2, 2013)

Currently in 40 days flower: 4 serious double dutch from bean, alphakronik dawgfather pheno a and b clones, kannabia karmello and faraono freebies.

Seedlings or about to be popped: serious kali bubba, hazeman pre 88 g13xhashplant(ndnguy), med-man karosine kush(west coast sour diesel from sfu cut)

I lack space forall this dank.


----------



## calicat (Oct 2, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> So bad news on my dumb part. All the Caramel Cough died. I let them dry out (in part due to having a fan near them but not blowing directly on them and blah blah). They all popped. In their place are 5 Pineapple Express and 1 I created myself that I believe is either a black widow or mad shack crossed unintentionally to my best sugar punch plant that unfortunately also died due to drying out (except it was because I was in the hospital). The clone died and I had no luck revegging or with revegging clones.


That sucks man. I had some hiccups months ago too.


----------



## lilroach (Oct 2, 2013)

haulinbass said:


> Currently in 40 days flower: 4 serious double dutch from bean, alphakronik dawgfather pheno a and b clones, kannabia karmello and faraono freebies.
> 
> Seedlings or about to be popped: serious kali bubba, hazeman pre 88 g13xhashplant(ndnguy), med-man karosine kush(west coast sour diesel from sfu cut)
> 
> ...


I've been looking at the Kannabia Karmello with great interest.....I like fast-flowering plants. How do you like this strain so far?


----------



## calicat (Oct 2, 2013)

To Flower : 6 Lucky Charms from bonzai mothers A,B,C,D done as 12/12 
3 vegged Lucky Charms from bonzai mothers A,B,C
4 Sinmints from bonzai mothers A and B done as 12/12
2 Road Kill Unicorns from bonzai mothers A and B 
Darkstar
Critical Jack Herer
Silver LA
Blue Dream HSO second time around
Sugar Black Rose
Chocolate Heaven
Lemon Kush
Afghan Kush Special second time around
Critical Super Silver Haze
Blue Og
Lemon Thai Kush 
Beans Cracked:
Sunshine Daydream successful germination
Pura Vida successful germination
Holy Princess successful germination
Superstitious pendingVegetation:
13 Road Kill Unicorns 6 from bonzai mother A and 7 from bonzai mother B
2 Lucky Charms from bonzai mother D
2 Simmints from bonzai mothers A and B
1 Original Sour Diesel from bonzai mother


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 2, 2013)

calicat said:


> To Flower : 6 Lucky Charms from bonzai mothers A,B,C,D done as 12/12
> 3 vegged Lucky Charms from bonzai mothers A,B,C
> 4 Sinmints from bonzai mothers A and B done as 12/12
> 2 Road Kill Unicorns from bonzai mothers A and B
> ...


Have you ever ran the Silver LA before?


----------



## calicat (Oct 2, 2013)

no first time


----------



## haulinbass (Oct 2, 2013)

Roach i was quite suprised by both kannabia strains karmello is a yeilder, at 40 days the main cola is as wide as a colacan. The faraono is a small yeild but stinky. Id actually buy a pack of both and im usually against the fem only breeders, imo of the spanish fem only brands they seem to be the best and there actually running their own strains not just diesel, og,chem,or widow crosses.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone ever run Fractal's Strawberry Diesel? I'm most likely going to pick up a pack, and I've found one pretty impressive grow on ICmag, but that's it. Loves me some strawberry diesel, though.
side note, here's my favorite Road Kill Unicorn (bodhi seeds) progressing on its way





And here is some dry seived keif under some magnification.


----------



## lilroach (Oct 2, 2013)

haulinbass said:


> Roach i was quite suprised by both kannabia strains karmello is a yeilder, at 40 days the main cola is as wide as a colacan. The faraono is a small yeild but stinky. Id actually buy a pack of both and im usually against the fem only breeders, imo of the spanish fem only brands they seem to be the best and there actually running their own strains not just diesel, og,chem,or widow crosses.



I'm currently running their Mataro Blue and if you read my grow listed on my signature, I'm like a teenager with a crush with this weed. I've not grow as robust and fast grower as Mataro and if the 24% THC is correct, I don't know why I would grow any thing from another breeder from here on in.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 2, 2013)

That ones got my attention too clankie. A buddy ordered some but I'm pretty sure he got green taped. I'm bout to hit up mr c for another order I might have to grab a pack of that.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 2, 2013)

Errrr damn. They are at TSD huh


----------



## Clankie (Oct 2, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Errrr damn. They are at TSD huh


that or seedbay. Those are the only places I've seen them.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 2, 2013)

What's the deal with that strawberry diesel kush. If they used the f3 strawberry diesel in their f1 cross does it carry stability into the f1? Like the half that it brings to the table, is that more stable. Like less of a chance at a chem lemony representation from the diesels great grand parents?


----------



## TN Jedeye (Oct 3, 2013)

TGA's Ace of Spades and CheeseQuake, from seed, hoping got to find a mom or two. I've got three AOS, and five CQ. I vegged them to about 24-32 inches, topped them, took clones, and put them into flower two days ago. There's a good bit of variation in the CQ, more so than the AOS. One looks to be very Urkle dominant, and I'm pretty excited about her appearance...they all look damn nice so far. They're under 2,000W, have plenty of ventilation (canopy temps are staying around 76F), and are in Pro-Mix (amended with worm castings and some extra perlite). They will be dining on Pure Blend Pro, Liquid Karma, Cal-Mag, and Sweet Raw. I'll hit them with some bloom booster around week five and six. Wish me luck!


----------



## mrCRC420 (Oct 3, 2013)

I fucked up some of my Fem seeds... so now I'm running 1 Blue Mystic mother, and mothering up 1 Cheesewreck, 1 Diesel (by Seedism), 1 White Rhino, and 1 Bubblicious, I'm also growing 9 New England bag seeds w/ just 2 weeks of veg then I'll mother up four interesting bagseeds and flower the remaining five; they'll be a little medicinal catch up from ruining other seeds a couple weeks back. I'm super excited about the Diesel... it's Rezdogs Sour Diesel 1.5 (Original SD x [NYC Diesel x Original SD]) x Soma's NYC Diesel (Chemdawg bagseed SD x Shanti's Afghani/Hawaiian). Anybody have bad experiences w/ reservoir seeds (aka rezdog); I know he gets a ton of shit online....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Loves me some strawberry diesel, though.


Sounds DANK. I read about a strawberry fuel pheno in Bodhi's Dream Beaver. Hoping I get it out of one of these gals. There is a baby that smelled like grape bubblegum when I topped her at week 4, pretty insane.



calicat said:


> To Flower : 6 Lucky Charms from bonzai mothers A,B,C,D done as 12/12
> 3 vegged Lucky Charms from bonzai mothers A,B,C
> 4 Sinmints from bonzai mothers A and B done as 12/12
> 2 Road Kill Unicorns from bonzai mothers A and B
> ...


 Quite the line-up of connoisseur quality ganja there.


----------



## calicat (Oct 4, 2013)

LoL more like the freebie wipeout run.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2013)

i'd run anyone of those,great collection calicat.


----------



## brotes grandes (Oct 4, 2013)

Currently have all fems all from seed
x2 royal queen northern lights autos 
x1 barneys farm pineapple chunk 
x1 nirvana white rhino
x1 th seeds sage n sour 
want to keep the last 3 as mothers so if they all look primo at 2 months I'll keep em,if not I'll flower them and try for better mothers in another seed.


----------



## iNUPE (Oct 5, 2013)

Pineapple express.. and good lord i love it... extremely vigorous growth (from my experiences) and from what i can tell its a fool proof plant... you have to be purposely trying to kill it to even put a dent in its progress.... im looking forward to this one...

funny story... this plant has me considering upgrading my facilities so that i can go perpetual.


the funny story is when i kick my roommate out and use the second bedroom as a growroom....


----------



## haulinbass (Oct 5, 2013)

43 days of 12/12 slight calcium issue, 4 double dutch, 2 dawgfaher pheno a, 1 pheno b, 1 kannabia karamelo, 1 kannabia faraono. Everything in veg isnt worth pictures.


----------



## Cobnobuler (Oct 5, 2013)

haulinbass- that is just mouth watering dank ass lookin stuff WoW 

I'm currently runnin my sig below:


----------



## haulinbass (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol the pictures make the buds look allot bigger but shes definatly a stinky room, a 4 inch carbon and inline fan plus a 80lb(actual weight) canfilter seem to eliminate most of the smell.
Whos sour diesel are you running?


----------



## Clankie (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm always chatting up the b gear I'm running, so maybe I'll share some other stuff.
Here is a Crater Lake (Dynasty's version of Blue Dream; their Oregon Huckleberry combined with a SSH F2)





And here is a Royal Haze (the california Royal cut crossed with a Tom Hill's Haze from TR Seeds)





Don't often do soil grows, but I'm trying out this new stuff from Elevation Organics here in CO called Base Camp that is pretty awesome. Very hot though, so no nutes needed for the first couple weeks after a transplant (which yes, these gals are more than due for, they got one that very day into the 5 gallon pots they will live out their days in) but all my gals sure seem to love it. I'm lightly augmenting with the General Organics line + bennies from a couple different companies. I'm still mainly a hydro guy, but I do like to play around with other things. Starting a hunt for some more special sativa ladies today, so I will be germing some more Sannie's Jack, Killingfields F3, Bodhi's xj13 x appalachia, and also popping my last two SSDD and three Goji OG to see what's left. On the way: Lady Kane F3s from e$co and Ms. Universe from Dynasty. Lastly, here's my Killingfields F3 x Satori cut again, because I just think she's so pretty.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 5, 2013)

NS..........


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 6, 2013)

What happened to Gud? Where he at? Or did Gud go Bad? I'm confused.


----------



## bobbitoblaze (Oct 6, 2013)

Right now I currently have these mommies in the lab I just take cuttings from:

Reserv Pravda: Purple Wreck

DNA: LA Conf.

Nirvana: Bubblelicious

Barneys Farm: Blue Cheese

Marijuana-seeds.nl: Super silver haze / Blueberry / Ak47


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 6, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> What happened to Gud? Where he at? Or did Gud go Bad? I'm confused.


Last word from Gud is he's gonna do a buncha comprison grows and record it all to try to brig to light some issues with some popular techniques.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 6, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Last word from Gud is he's gonna do a buncha comprison grows and record it all to try to brig to light some issues with some popular techniques.


popular techniques for growing shitty ass weed. Anyone can leaf up their buds to get extra weight, that's not rocket science, it just makes for less quality bud. Good for extracts, bad for those of us who still enjoy a good flower. It just depends on how you want the quality of your product to come out. I hope Gud is aight, he's a nice enough fellow, its unfortunate that a troll briefly came in and shit all over what was a perfectly nice thread.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 6, 2013)

Im not a big fan of leafy shit either clankie. I'm sure he's running around some other site. Anyone know if be frequents any other forums?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2013)

does this look familiar,lol.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 6, 2013)

Uncle Ben is gonna be pissed your postin pics of him lol


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 6, 2013)

The Crater Lake and Royal Haze both look super healthy.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 6, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> The Crater Lake and Royal Haze both look super healthy.


Thanks, I have to give a lot of that credit to the soil, since I didn't mix it myself or anything. I've been very pleased with the soil (don't remember if I said it in my first post, but its Base Camp from Elevation Organics). It is very hot so they need very light ferts so far, but I like it like that. I'm currently watering with nutes once every two-three days, and on the rest I just use water, a light amount of GH FloraBlend, and beneficials. The roots seem to be great, but it could maybe have a little better drainage.


----------



## calicat (Oct 6, 2013)

Clankie I always thought you did both. Did not know you leaned to hydro mostly. Some days I really miss hydro but have not done it over 12 years. It just didn't seem natural to me eventhough I have a strong background in laboratory science.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 6, 2013)

You checked out hempy buckets calicat? Feels more natural with near hydro results. I had the same problem. Hydro just felt wrong and its hard to get cometely devoted to something that doesn't feel right to you. Hempy buckets feel way more like watering a bucket of dirt it's awesome!


----------



## calicat (Oct 6, 2013)

No Hgk I have not. Hmm thanks for sharing your thoughts. Never know I might go that route if I get sick of soil but not anytime soon. I like getting my hands dirty lol.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 6, 2013)

We run about half ours in the rev inspired "super soil" we are just kinda gettin the hang of it. The yields are low low low but I think we need to tweak our veg tea a bit. Where there's a bud it's huge and dense and delicious!

I'm so all over the place it's silly but I'm really loving the yield outa my current system of nutrients. Hempy seems to speed up the veg time dramatically so I can't wait to see what they do in flower. I just flipped a handful of them. 

How do you run soil? All organic living soil or passive hydro?


----------



## calicat (Oct 6, 2013)

Organic and synthetic


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 6, 2013)

I've switched over to all organic after being quite satisfied with the results I got outdoors. Plants are mostly liking what I've done. Found some stuff called PyroClay they have responded well too also. Seems like a decent biological source of silica. A lot cheaper than that aptus shit which is so ridiculously overpriced I don't know where to begin the rant.

I paid 8 bucks for 400g and there were large bags for like 120. 400g is enough for a lot of waterings and it's in an acid form so it's readily available to the plant. I'm pretty sure that potassium silicate is mostly unavailable to the plant unless there's biological activity, chelators etc hence you see less dramatic results than you see with aptus. Plus it is a whore to work with anyway due to pH shock. Saw a guy fuck a crop over because he did his potassium silicate wrong (and no it wasn't me although I fucked over almost everything I've ever run the first time running it on some level).

Currently I am running my own super soil mix. It's light on magnesium so I add epsom salts (small amounts) with most waterings. I also add GH's humic/fulvic mix and sometimes some sugar from some molasses. Since I have city water I use this sulfur based chemical with the trade name Prime that is used to remove chlorine and chloramine from aquariums. Supposedly non toxic and sulfur is good for the plants anyway if it's even available. You put in only a couple drops per gallon anyway as it's for trace levels of specific chemicals.

I'm not sure it's necessary but I do any way. A 20 dollar bottle will probably last me years.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 6, 2013)

calicat said:


> Clankie I always thought you did both. Did not know you leaned to hydro mostly. Some days I really miss hydro but have not done it over 12 years. It just didn't seem natural to me eventhough I have a strong background in laboratory science.


i've dabbled in soil, but i'd never found a mix i could get as good results as i can get with the dro. i do totally feel ya on the artificiality, thats why i run coco/perl these days. i can use compost teas and tons of microbials, and then in flower i can still tailor my nutrient feed exactly to my liking. everyone likes their own ways, though.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 8, 2013)

What up y'all?? Been putting in ot hrs. I'm stuck on either going sog or vert route. I'm in the design process now. Should be up and running by nov-dec. Their is a guy on here that did a sweet 600 watt sog. I want to go hydro but my work won't let me get that much interaction. So I need a grow and go method. Hempy seems to be my golden ticket.

Oh anyone seen Gud?? I ain't seen him for a minute.


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 8, 2013)

It appears as if his avatar is now the stock grey face. This a sign of gettin hit with the hammer?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 8, 2013)

heres a study i thought id share for you organic nuts



http://unctad.org/en/Docs/ditcted200715_en.pdf


----------



## Medshed (Oct 8, 2013)

I haven't popped in this thread in a while. I'm about to take down my outdoor Z7 (CBD Crew) and Pandora's Box (Tga). 

Eldorado (Nirvana/Sativa Seeds)and Panama (selfed from local cut of unknown origin) just broke ground for the first round of indoor this fall/winter.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 8, 2013)

Let us know how the Z7 and Pandora finish for you and how the smoke is.


----------



## gonfire18 (Oct 8, 2013)

1 Northern Lights "I hope its a fem" 1week, 1 TH Akorn aka Snowbud Fem 23weeks, And 1 THC BOMB "I think my thc bomb is dying -______-"


----------



## Medshed (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks. I will report back when they come down. I'm planning to make the Z7 all into hash for tincture. The Pandora's Box will be half hash/tincture, half flowers. Mrs. Medshed likes the Pandy flowers. It's pretty much all she smokes. I prefer tincture for most days and hash if I want a little extra kick.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 8, 2013)

Gud where the fuck you at amigo?? Just finishing some SPG outdoors haven't decided what to run indoors. Hit a MAFUCKA up when you leave the lab for a bit to get fresh air.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 9, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> We run about half ours in the rev inspired "super soil" we are just kinda gettin the hang of it. The yields are low low low but I think we need to tweak our veg tea a bit. Where there's a bud it's huge and dense and delicious!
> 
> I'm so all over the place it's silly but I'm really loving the yield outa my current system of nutrients. Hempy seems to speed up the veg time dramatically so I can't wait to see what they do in flower. I just flipped a handful of them.
> 
> How do you run soil? All organic living soil or passive hydro?


If you want to tweak your teas and maximise your organic setup, then talk to Rrog. He's really taken stuff to the next level for me and a few other guys. Here's his thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/583341-so-who-here-growing-true.html

He's a very cool guy with a very cool vibe, that thread has got 1200 posts and not a single trolling incident or argument.


----------



## snappy209 (Oct 9, 2013)

18 happy girls that flipped 11 days ago!!BBk/Bubba/PD.stop by the journal and check them out!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2013)

CFL BUDS


View attachment 2854591View attachment 2854592View attachment 2854593View attachment 2854594View attachment 2854595View attachment 2854596View attachment 2854597View attachment 2854598View attachment 2854599View attachment 2854600

16oz bottle there.

Fruity Chronic Juice

6 week veg - 61 days flower

Smart pot w/ straight pro-mix from HD

Maxigro from GH entire grow

CFL


----------



## Clankie (Oct 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> CFL BUDS
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854591View attachment 2854592View attachment 2854593View attachment 2854594View attachment 2854595View attachment 2854596View attachment 2854597View attachment 2854598View attachment 2854599View attachment 2854600
> ...


That's just gorgeous right there, man.
Excellent job, and with CFLs as well is ridiculously awesome.
People are always hatin' on GH, but as long as you know what you're doing all their lines can crush the yields of everything else I've seen, and if you tailor it right you can get some frosty damn buds as well. I think I might have a couple FCJ freebies in the fridge, definitely gonna give 'em a more serious look now.

*EDIT*
You must spread some reputation around....


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 12, 2013)

Damned impressive CFL buds FP! I'd rather run something with a bit less K but those do look like great nutes to run straight through. 
How many bulbs and how many watts did you run?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Damned impressive CFL buds FP! I'd rather run something with a bit less K but those do look like great nutes to run straight through.
> How many bulbs and how many watts did you run?


I added as she grew during flowering. She maxed out at 13 x 23w CFLs. Five 6500k and Eight 2700k


----------



## Turkilton (Oct 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I added as she grew during flowering. She maxed out at 13 x 23w CFLs. Five 6500k and Eight 2700k


Pie that is a beautiful plant you have yourself!! Also a massive welldone for showing everyone else that CFLs do work! Im running my grow at the moment with total CFL and it would be a pleasure for you to have a look if you wish and would you be able to link me to your grow please ? 

Peace out 
Turkilton


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I added as she grew during flowering. She maxed out at 13 x 23w CFLs. Five 6500k and Eight 2700k


Very impressive man. I'm curious what you yield dry.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2013)

Turkilton said:


> Pie that is a beautiful plant you have yourself!! Also a massive welldone for showing everyone else that CFLs do work! Im running my grow at the moment with total CFL and it would be a pleasure for you to have a look if you wish and would you be able to link me to your grow please ?
> 
> Peace out
> Turkilton


My link is in my sig. It is the nursery one.

PM. Me your link.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 13, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Very impressive man.


 I do believe Pie is a lady Mr Duck. Unless 5 minutes ago was the first time I ever read about a man giving birth.

EDIT: And by the looks of it, not even that distracted her from RIU ROFL:



Flaming Pie said:


> I was chatting it up in MAy DURING my contractions. Was during the night Trolling got banned.
> 
> SHRIMP DICK!




That's what I call dedication


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry FP! It's generally a safe assumption around here.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 13, 2013)

View attachment 2857008View attachment 2857009View attachment 2857011View attachment 2857012

Started Harvest Saturday and Finished tonight.


----------



## calicat (Oct 14, 2013)

Impressive indeed Flaming. I hope you get some killer smoke from your efforts. I am sure you will because Delicious Seeds has not disappointed me yet.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 18, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Sorry FP! It's generally a safe assumption around here.


 Yeah I've been caught out so many times. Last time was pretty embarrassing. RIU really should have female 'titles' also. The amount of girl growers is growing exponentially, and you know what, they all kick ass. Chicks know how to grow.


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 20, 2013)

hey guys got some pics of the tent. about to 2 weeks from finish are some NLx BB autos and GSC. also in the tent 
theres a Bluedream,cotton Candy, and Holly Wood kush and those are all @ about 3 weeks flower. the blue dream
is already frosty as shit. possible naming her frosty the snow man.

Also just put in my next order will be arriving this week.
4 Sinmint Cookie
2 Sins OG Kush
2 HeadBand
2 Purple breeder strain from a friend.

Fucking souped for all of it. OG kush is delicious and one of my fave meds of all time.
Sinmint cookie ive never smoked but looks amazing. Headband is super strong and tasty.
and the purple breeder strain has a sick purple tint to the plant and tested @ 22% so im super
excited for that as well. hoping my luck is good because there Reg seeds...then again that might be some 
pollen worth saving lol.

Keep it green

added 2 shots of my outdoor jack herra thats going right now and went like completely purple.
the bud looks so different then any ive ever grown and smells fruity and DANK. one of the pics
shows a cola i had to take about the top inch off of due 2 mold so it looks a bit mangled. But shes a 
freaking beauty, taking forever to flower tho ;/


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 20, 2013)

So only 2/5 PE went up for me. 1 died after it sprouted. One did the whole I want to grow into the dirt trick they sometimes do and another went for it and then died straight up. Nothing I did. Oh well. So what did I do? I popped some Tom Hill's Haze seeds... 5 to hopefully find 3 girls to replace those PE. Oh yeah baby. Funny thing - the seedlings burnt on straight Sea Soil just a little bit. They compost that shit for 2 years before they sell it. I can tell already they're gonna be fun to grow. Any tips for pure Haze dirt mixes?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 21, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> So only 2/5 PE went up for me. 1 died after it sprouted. One did the whole I want to grow into the dirt trick they sometimes do and another went for it and then died straight up. Nothing I did. Oh well. So what did I do? I popped some Tom Hill's Haze seeds... 5 to hopefully find 3 girls to replace those PE. Oh yeah baby. Funny thing - the seedlings burnt on straight Sea Soil just a little bit. They compost that shit for 2 years before they sell it. I can tell already they're gonna be fun to grow. Any tips for pure Haze dirt mixes?


 Hot bagged soils need to be cut with about one part coco and one part perlite for seedlings and clones. Works a treat for young plants. 

Here's a mix a mate of mine uses. If I could find all the amendments here I'd mix it exactly the same, his results are spectacular and that's putting it lightly:

Base: 


1cft of Happy Frog Soil
1cft of Coast of Maine Bar Harbor blend http://www.coastofmaine.com/soils-barharbor.shtml
2cft of coco rinsed to death
2cft of perlite (large and small)
1cft of EWC
1cft of Maine Coast Lobster Compost http://www.coastofmaine.com/soils-barharbor.shtml


Amendments are:


12 cups of Happy Frog 5-5-5
4 cups of greensand
6 cups of oyster shells
4 cups of dolomite powder
14 cups of prilled dolomite
2 cups of blood meal
2 cups of rock phosphate
4 cups of gypsum
4 cups of kelp meal
32 cups of cow manure
2 cups of high N bat guano
4 cups of feather meal
8 cups of bone meal
4 cups of Happy Frog bulb fertilizer
2 cups of excellerite
2 cups of azomite
4 cups of humic acid
4 cups of alfalfa meal
8 cups of organic rice


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 21, 2013)

doing another round of skywalker as last round exceeded my expectations & generated me some nice product this round ive changed from happy frog to coco though


----------



## Clankie (Oct 21, 2013)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 2866257View attachment 2866258View attachment 2866259View attachment 2866260View attachment 2866261doing another round of skywalker as last round exceeded my expectations & generated me some nice product this round ive changed from happy frog to coco though


I&#9829;coco
flush regularly (once every 1-2 weeks depending on what PPM you run) and use a steady low dosage of CaMg. 
And if you use beneficial bacto and fungi, and continue to use dechlorinated/dechloraminated water, you will see the best roots, like, ever. 
Huge roots = huge buds.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hot bagged soils need to be cut with about one part coco and one part perlite for seedlings and clones. Works a treat for young plants.
> 
> Here's a mix a mate of mine uses. If I could find all the amendments here I'd mix it exactly the same, his results are spectacular and that's putting it lightly:
> 
> ...


Appreciate the mix recommendation - he should add charcoal (no more than 8% and probably a lot less) to his mix and it will improve results greatly. Not too dissimilar from my mix in terms of base nutrients. Just wondering if anything should be different for a Haze plant. I've heard they're among the most difficult and finnicky to grow and the soil I was using shouldn't have burnt anything lol. Because it doesn't ever burn anything - it barely burnt these, just super barely the tips and then it was fine. BUt it does tell me the fine line these things walk on.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 21, 2013)

Well my Hazes have always gone into the same mix as everything else and done just fine so I think you have very little to worry about. If Gandalf got better results than he does now it would just be unfair lol. Keep him away from the bio-char LOL. That guy is the master.


----------



## VolcanoBoy (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi guys

At the moment im running 8x Big Buddha Blue Cheese and 1x White Widow x UK Cheese (well thats what it said on the little pack i was given with a free seed in)

I LOVE Cheese and also love a nice Blue Cheese so im hopeing to find a nice pheno to keep as a mother.

Im also excited to see what happens with this Widow x Cheese... It popped and is looking just as healthy as the rest.

Ive also got these to run next:

5x Bomb Seeds Cluster Bomb
5x Bomb Seeds Cherry Bomb
5x Bomb Seeds THC Bomb
1x Paradise Seeds Wappa
1x Paradise Seeds Belladonna
1x Paradise seeds Delehaze
1x TH Seeds Burmese Kush
1x TH Seeds MK Ultra
1x TH Seeds UnderDawg OG

Can i just ask you guys what safety measures do i have to take to upload pics?

Thanks


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 7, 2013)

Make sure the pics are stripped of their meta data. Make a hushmail account through TOR or something similar. Access the img site using TOR or something similar and upload the pics. Then use [img ][ /img] - no spaces with a link to your picture to share.


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 7, 2013)

dont upload pics of anything illegal is the best bet. even if your medical don't get the attention of the 3 letter agencies. keep it humble


----------



## VolcanoBoy (Nov 7, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> dont upload pics of anything illegal is the best bet. even if your medical don't get the attention of the 3 letter agencies. keep it humble


Wise words and you know what?... Im gonna take them. Thanks bro, is it ok to write grow journals and post without pics do you think?


----------



## VolcanoBoy (Nov 7, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Make sure the pics are stripped of their meta data. Make a hushmail account through TOR or something similar. Access the img site using TOR or something similar and upload the pics. Then use [img ][ /img] - no spaces with a link to your picture to share.


Brother that sounds way to complicated for a little stoner like me haha but thanks for the info, if i ever do ill do it that way but to be honest i think im gonna give putting pics up a miss... Youll all just have to take my word on things haha.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 7, 2013)

VolcanoBoy said:


> ...is it ok to write grow journals and post without pics do you think?


Reading a grow journal without pictures, is like reading a comic book without drawings, boring.
Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 7, 2013)

i post pics all the time, but i have a very small medical op that i doubt any fed is gonna be very interested in. theirs tell of some one who got locked up over posting big ole commercial grows on here. some 2 letter name guy if i recall? something about a barbecue too? just keep it humble ya know what i mean. lots of people post lots of stuff below the 30-40 plant count. usually just solo pics of plants or buds.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 7, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> theirs tell of some one who got locked up over posting big ole commercial grows on here. some 2 letter name guy if i recall? something about a barbecue too? just keep it humble ya know what i mean.



I know who you're talking about and I'll give you the whole story.
Some dumbass thought it was a good idea to use his whole backyard, as a large cannabis field, in a residential neighborhood.
He posted a video on youtube showing it off, it was so large, he had to be on his roof to capture all of it, he was rocking plants in the 8 ft. range.
The video was basically a bad commercial he was making to sell his weed on craigslist, as he kept naming off strains, how dope they were, and that you needed to come get some.
You could clearly see his neighbors houses though, which is how the cops ended up catching him, as they could see the house numbers in the vid.

With all of that being said, I've never heard of anyone getting busted for posting pictures.
Like you said though, it's smart to post single plant pics or pics of small grow operations, keep it humble.
To use the gambling term, keep your cards close to your vest.


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 7, 2013)

lol thats funny, theres guys on IG doing about the same thing. watched a video of a guy with like 25 pre packed LB's saying HIT ME UP I GOTCHU $2500 ALL DAY!!!!!! 

I lol on so many levels at that.

the guys getting ripped, the guys doing the ripping (lol dumb asses get a better hustle), and the cops watching all these stupid videos trying to find house numbers or recognizable tattoos lol


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 7, 2013)

Now, in honor of Elvis, a little less conversation, a little more action.
That and I wanted to test out the camera on my new phone.

2 Dance World in back left corner, the other 5 are Timewreck.


First week of flower, Anesthesia in the back, and Chucky's Bride in front.


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 7, 2013)

looks like the aliens are invading your tent!


----------



## Clankie (Nov 7, 2013)

Doing some pollination with the blue dream clone. Blue Dream x RKU and Blue Dream x Goji OG. Should have some fun stuff there. I obtained this Blue Dream cut originally from a shop in fall of 2010, had to give it to a friend for a year but got it back around four or five months ago. it is the original Blue Dream cut, more sativa leaning and with a more woody haze terp profile, as opposed to the later reworked cut of Blue Dream. Yields above average and has just outstanding potency. Some people may say this cut is played out, but she's still one of my favorites. 










Still a fairly easy cut to get in CO, although if you are going through shops you might have to wade through a few fakes. Most fake blue dream strains are probably the various seed versions, I've had a couple, and they usually don't have the distinct haze aroma and taste that this clone has. I recommend picking it up if you can find it.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 7, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> looks like the aliens are invading your tent!


I know and it's beautiful.


----------



## VolcanoBoy (Nov 7, 2013)

Haha screw it then, this is my first pic from my last grow


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 7, 2013)

very nice what strain?


----------



## VolcanoBoy (Nov 7, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> very nice what strain?


It was from a pack of Big Buddha Cheese but was nothing like Cheese, nice smoke though


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 7, 2013)

very nice. buddha's got some gear ive been eyeballing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 7, 2013)

In South Africa you pretty much only find Big Buddha and Barneys gear. I can't handle the Cheese any more. Cheese everywhere. And Chiesel. It was great 5 years ago... But guys are really killin' it. Flip side is seems like all packs offer something excellent.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> In South Africa you pretty much only find Big Buddha and Barneys gear. I can't handle the Cheese any more. Cheese everywhere. And Chiesel. It was great 5 years ago... But guys are really killin' it. Flip side is seems like all packs offer something excellent.


What?
You should have wonderful African landrace Sativas raining down from the sky if you're in South Africa.
If anything, I would think you'd be sick of Durban Poison, not Cheese.
It's crazy, and awful, how commercialization can change a regions genetics like that.
The ancestral home of Malawi Gold and Durban Poison, is apparently covered in 2nd rate Dutch genetics, yuck.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2013)

Bad Karma said:


> What?
> You should have wonderful African landrace Sativas raining down from the sky if you're in South Africa.
> If anything, I would think you'd be sick of Durban Poison, not Cheese.
> It's crazy, and awful, how commercialization can change a regions genetics like that.
> The ancestral home of Malawi Gold and Durban Poison, is apparently covered in 2nd rate Dutch genetics, yuck.


 EXACTLY. But of course the best land races are export only. We never get to see it unless we travel to where it comes from, and then I can tell you there's some BADASS reefer. If you spend some time in the Transkei at harvest time you can get some mean bud really cheaply while eating shrooms right off the ground like a cow if you want to. But to buy any place else... Imagine your worst Sat, grown out only halfway, seeded up to the hilt with none of the leaves trimmed off. And that's the GOOD one. I can show you herb that has ONLY seeds, stems, and leaves. Guys actually manage to grow totally bud-less weed. It is kinda miraculous in some weird, twisted way. 
I don't know a single South African that has had Durban Poison. I actually believe it is a myth. Been hunting it for decades. When I did find stuff CALLED Durban poison, it was neon green, leafy, choked me up with one hit. Saffas talk a big game but we have a LONG way to go mate. 
And Malawi is quite far from South Africa. Saffas like to claim it as their own but truth is, there's a whole country in between us and Lake Malawi's bounty... Lake Malawi is BADASS. Just plain paradise. Malawi herb is pretty damn potent, but once again, to get the GOOD one is a mission. 
I think most of it compares to what you guys call 'Shwag', the commercial crap you get from Mexico...

So the irony is, for a good Sativa, I need to IMPORT the seeds. Here is Bodhi's Dream Beaver, 5 weeks:


----------



## raiderman (Nov 8, 2013)

Bad Karma said:


> Now, in honor of Elvis, a little less conversation, a little more action.
> That and I wanted to test out the camera on my new phone.
> 
> 2 Dance World in back left corner, the other 5 are Timewreck.
> ...


that is a sweet setup there BK.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 8, 2013)

some BB finishing up .


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2013)

Classing up the place as always Raider  I love your grows. I bet I can tell them from 100's of others. You've got a style all of your own, always looks like a Raiderman grow.


----------



## VolcanoBoy (Nov 8, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> very nice. buddha's got some gear ive been eyeballing.


To be honest im going off the company, spent so much money the past few years with him only to be let down, im looking for a nice Cheese pheno but still havnt found it, im thinking maybe he has lost his Cheese mother or something because his seeds dont seem the same. Would love to hear what he has to say about it, its sad really because i love his Blue Cheese, running it now and i want to try his other crosses but i think im gonna be looking for other strains to grow out. Cheese is everywhere over hear so it woud be nice to see if i can find somehting just as nice to bring a bit of change to the area.

All that being said even though i never found the Cheese pheno i have found a few stunning plants along the way, ive just had to let them go because they wernt what i was looking for, there was one that grew very very short but doubled in flower and had nug on it that you could stick in a sock and beat a man to death with (not that im into that haha) and they smelt like triffle from when i was younger, i wish i kept this one as it didnt look like it did but it held a little over 6 ounces.

Im gonna be trying out a few strains from Bomb Seeds cause ive heard they have good genetics?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2013)

Well I'd say you are on the right thread if looking for good genetics. Some insane bud has been shown off here. Take some time to look through it. I am a huge Gage Green and Bodhi fan ATM. They are simply pure class. Finding what I was looking for from the American breeders. The Dutch can take a hike in my most arrogant opinion. US reefer is on a whole new and exciting level right now. The more I dig into it, the more I get amazed, over and over.


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hamish isn't telling fibs when he says look at gage and bodhi they are both pretty amazing from what I've seen. Make up a good portion of my seed stash too. 

Lately I've fallen in love with 303 seeds out of Denver. Recently they have had to shut down their international production facility In Europe to concentrate on the big green rush come January in Denver. They have a back stock of beans at the worldwide production facility that's supposed to be dropping at TSD any day now. I know I'm paying very close attention to when it is that's for sure. They are boutique in every sense of the word. Check em out before you can't without a trip to Colorado!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Classing up the place as always Raider  I love your grows. I bet I can tell them from 100's of others. You've got a style all of your own, always looks like a Raiderman grow.


thank yu sir,yure a big asset to the community and experience match.i'm glad were lucky to have yu here helping us out..i took in yure words along with others here that truly helped over the yrs...which Gage Green gear would u recommend?


----------



## Clankie (Nov 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> some BB finishing up .


Was this from your bcseedking grow? What's been your best blueberry experience, as far as a good representation of the blueberry strain?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 8, 2013)

yessir,thats my first with their blueberry,there are 2 phenos that really stick out but my best was dutch passion, unfortunately thiers lacks yield..my next blueberry run gonna try dj shorts true blue if I can get myself to fork over 160.00 for 10 regs,lol..I payed 80.00 for 25 reg bb and sent 34 and 4 free gdp fems which were an excellent representation imo..I thot that was a good deal.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> that is a sweet setup there BK.


Thank you, sir.
Your Blueberry plants look good, with some nice color in there.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank yu BK, I still have that cheeseberry on my mind yu grew out perfectly def on my list..wen I moved here I jus tossed up a light in any place ,I finally found the 2x in the ceiling for my hooks,the next grow everything will be centered in the middle like normal,lol...jus received my gorilla grape beans from outlaw and irish pride genetics sent 10 free kalisnapple(pineapple snowbud)x pure afgooey beans with order.east coast purple diesel and pre98 bubba x double purple doja beans still available,but the pre98 is a limited pacs.Dank Bidz is the place ,been ordering there for yrs as well.peace.


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 8, 2013)

Please keep us informed!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> which Gage Green gear would u recommend?


Thanks for the kind words, Raider. I still have a lot to learn. I am stealing everybody on RIU's secrets. I want the health of Gandalf's plants combined with the yield per square Mr Duck gets and the porn-star looks of yours and Mycomaster's plants LOL. And the girth of HGK buds. Everybody here brings their own thing to the table, it is incredible to watch everybody do their thing. 

Far as Gage goes... If you like OG, have a look at Starlet Kush. UNREAL. If Diesels are your thing, then The Cornerstone. If you can find some Grape Puff I think this will be most up your alley. I will ask around and send you a PM if any is about. But I know for certain the best shit is just coming out of testing. Gandalf just grew out a Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby that just blew my mind. I want it soon as it is released. 

I couldn't resist another pic of the Dream Beaver. Bodhi is the king of frost. This is at almost 5 weeks in flower. Smells like... like... I don't know man if heaven smells like this I wanna go there.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 8, 2013)

I wouldn't kick her out of bed,looks sick.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 9, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I wouldn't kick her out of bed,looks sick.


 LOL, they eat like pigs. My first ever K def. I will get her dialled in on the next run, clones are about a week from ready for flower. Once in flower it is all they do, just make more and more bud. Kicked my ass a little. Won't happen again.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 9, 2013)

I hear ya bro..sick refers to frosty and dank,keep it up my friend.


----------



## VolcanoBoy (Nov 9, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well I'd say you are on the right thread if looking for good genetics. Some insane bud has been shown off here. Take some time to look through it. I am a huge Gage Green and Bodhi fan ATM. They are simply pure class. Finding what I was looking for from the American breeders. The Dutch can take a hike in my most arrogant opinion. US reefer is on a whole new and exciting level right now. The more I dig into it, the more I get amazed, over and over.


Thanks bro, im gonna be checking out those 2 strains out and ill try and get hold of a few beans one day. Ive got a little selection to run at the moment and im hopeing i find a few keepers in them.

Just popped some MK Ultra, UnderDawg OG and Delehaze to keep as mother stock, gonna take some cuts and hopefully get a friend to flower them off to see what there like (ill wait till they show sex)


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice bud porn Hammish. Anyone heard from Gud?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 17, 2013)

raiderman said:


> some BB finishing up .


Did you lollipop or let these ladies do their thing??


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 17, 2013)

I looked into this. He apparently got banned from here and a few other places for freaking out completely, slagging off members, breeders and pretty much anybody in between. It is not a name you want to mention if you want to make friends. I thought he was eccentric but harmless myself.


Chronic Masterbator said:


> Nice bud porn Hammish. Anyone heard from Gud?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow.........


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Wow.........


Yeah I know. Seem deep rivalries are born in the politics sections. I won't touch them with a ten foot pole.


----------



## ActionHanks (Nov 18, 2013)

Just popped a G13 pineapple express. A little late to the party but I'm looking forward to the flavors. In the last 2 weeks I've also popped HSO"s bubba kush and lost coast Og; as well as female seeds C99.

I REALLY want to pick up some esko gear though. I've been eyeing ChocolateRain and BlueChem, they're available at the zon, seeddopt, and sannies. Anyone have any reccomendations out of those 3?


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 18, 2013)

ya i noticed ole gud's avatar was the banned face, figured he finally ate the hammer. he liked to go too far, go for that shock value. he liked to take risks too and thats never a way to make friends. risks rarely work out in a positive manner. especially when people you've met online are involved.

like you hamish i always regarded ole gud as pretty harmless, absolutely bonkers, but harmless. dude truly believed the universe revolved around him and never once thought otherwise.

Gud, you will be missed! your antics and incites almost always brightened my day at least a little bit!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 18, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah I know. Seem deep rivalries are born in the politics sections. I won't touch them with a ten foot pole.


I've heard of threats being made against people. I stay the hell away.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 20, 2013)

damn gud got banned? lame sauce.....one of the cooler cats iv met online hands down!


----------



## Moldy (Nov 20, 2013)

Just a small grow for me and these 4 are 3-4 weeks into flowering: 
Cotton Candy / Delicious Seeds 
Sour Diesel 2 / HSO
Em Dog / HSO
THC Bomb / Bomb Seeds 

Seedlings started:
Trinity Kush / Emerald Triangle
White Widow / BDS (2006)
SSSDH / Connoisseur Genetics
Cannatonic / Resin Seeds -- for cloning and pollen chucking

As you can tell I have a small flowering room (4 X 4) but works out good for 2 peeps.


----------



## willisbrow (Nov 20, 2013)

DHN Chem 4 clones from harborside oakland. Dr. Greenthumb Chem4 from seed. GSC clones from a friend.


----------



## kgp (Nov 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Far as Gage goes... If you like OG, have a look at Starlet Kush. UNREAL. If Diesels are your thing, then The Cornerstone. If you can find some Grape Puff I think this will be most up your alley. I will ask around and send you a PM if any is about. But I know for certain the best shit is just coming out of testing. Gandalf just grew out a Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby that just blew my mind. I want it soon as it is released.


My opinion is a little different than the reps and test growers of ggg. They are awesome guys for sure, but the descriptions lack real time results and kis represented quite drastically if you ask me. If your looking to grow a plant with vigor, great structure, covered in trichomes you will probably be satisfied.

If you actually know what og is and desire the smell, taste, and buzz you will be dissapointed. I was.

everytime in the past I would praise them and get likes and rep, but I don't grow for likes and rep, I grow to supply myself with dank buds. Maybe people's definition of dank is different, but to me it's og, fuel, pine sol, lemony, deep and earthy.

gage green ogs are all sweet candy. If you like sweet sativa smelling buds, you will be happy. If you like dank, you will be very unsatisfied. Couldn't give my 5 daybreakers away, and all my blessings smell exactly the same. They are not done yet but I can tell they will be made into hash or edibles or just givin away. I have 7 charities that I'm holding my breath on. Just starting flower and scared to smell them. That's 18 plants in my limited space that I wased several months on. I'm not very happy about it. I'm not typing this to talk trash just so others don't get the misconception that these beans will produce og or chem like plants. Maybe if you grow enough but to me that defeats the purpose...


----------



## genuity (Nov 20, 2013)

..I def got that og(pine,fuel,earth) from the beans I ran.did not run any DB,i had some blessing og going,but got nanners,so she got put down.charity og is by far what I think of og (mix)i feel ya on some of the write ups...now I do get that sweetness in most of the jo x's,so I do know what you are talking about.i think the best cross they did was *candydrop..(* fuel, pine sol, lemony, deep and earthy.)<<<all the way.(and one of the phenols was sweet.

this 501st og I got running,is knocking heads in the dirt(rapper nugs for sure)loud pack.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 20, 2013)

My banana puff is all banana no og, but most def dank. Got people waiting for the tailpipe to release more nanas...


----------



## genuity (Nov 20, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> My banana puff is all banana no og, but most def dank. Got people waiting for the tailpipe to release more nanas...


that's what I would hope for when buying/growing something with a name like banana puff.when I did my run with them,i sure got some sour smoothie tasteing nugs,very nice.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 20, 2013)

Mendodawg is 3weeksish into flower. Remember those candy fundips things. With 3 flavors? This bitch smells like the grape dipit candy shit! Makes me drool when i smell her! Hoping for serious dank in her. Pics in a few, shes purpling up as well.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 21, 2013)

All 5 of my Timewreck plants have turned out female, which is good, and bad.
It's good because I'm going to have the chance to pick from a nice selection of ladies to find a keeper.
Yet it's bad because I was actually looking for a male to use in my breeding experiments.
So even though I didn't get what I wanted, in no way do I consider this a losing effort, especially when I'm left holding 5 aces.


----------



## Shaanjii Dhansaki (Nov 21, 2013)

I've got the following running, about 2/3 weeks from harvest:

Shiatsu Kush
OG Grape Krypt
Ace of Spades
i3 (Citrus Smoothies)
Pandora's Box
Transformer
White Fire Alien
Plushberry
Lemon Skunk
Chem#4 x Old Time Moonshine#1
Timewreck

and something mislabeled as 'Darkstar' despite being an obviously heavily Sativa leaning hybrid.

The smell of the OG Grape Krypt is really sweet and grapey, almost like blue sweets (?) and the Ace of Spades has got a really complex flavour that just drives me wild, it's huge too so definitely a keeper. The Shiatsu Kush smells a little bit like vanilla and looked pretty scraggly compared to everything else until a week or two ago when it suddenly covered itself in resin. Still a bit leafy though. The i3 hasn't smelt of citrus in anyway until about 3 days ago, now it's smelling more and more like pineapple or something kind of like it. Rock hard buds as well, I mean seriously - many small heads as Appleseed to a few big ones and they are all super dense. The same with the Transformer, although it doesn't smell as strong. Hard to pinpoint the flavour on that one but I think it may be going slightly red. The Pandora's Box has some huge heads considering the training I put everything through to try and avoid them! I prefer an even canopy of many smaller heads for lots of reasons but this girl just wouldn't comply! Absolutely covered in resin too, everything in the garden is particularly impressive this time but the PBox is really spectacularly dusted. Looks like a 10 weeker too and it's only the beginning of week 8 so I hope for a bit more squeezed out of her yet haha. This isn't the first time I've grown Plushberry but it's the first time I've gotten this pheno (although there seems to be a great deal of variance here), smells straight up like jam - not any particular berry but a bit of an amalgamation. Delicious! The heads have really swollen too, but not coloured - neither has the AoS or the OG Grape Krypt but the i3 seems to be going dark around the buds. The Lemon Skunk was a gift from a friend and after making a vigorous initial display of health upon being relocated to my garden she has since slowly yellowed despite relatively heavy feedings. It doesn't smell remotely like lemons either, no citrus at all in fact but it is as covered as the PBox although much much smaller heads. The White Fire Alien also has an impressive resin profile but has grown very tall (despite heavy training) and budded extremely slowly, despite this the real let down is the aroma.... It smells like wet fausty washing that's been left somewhere cold and dark for too long. Like mold sort of. It's horrible. Unless it dries very differently it's getting dropped no matter how good it looks. The Chem#4 hybrid is very impressive, huge rock hard heads that are very swollen and dripping with resin, it smells quite strong too; like a sour chemical fuel with a hint of something sweeter underneath. Very nice, looks like another winner. The Timewreck had several tall and skinny heads that stretched up and ruined my even canopy and I was worried about wild as a result, however the heads have fattened up enormously and have needed to be staked (not the only girl to require it). They also look silver from across the garden as it's so covered it resin that it seems to reflect more light back that the plant does! Lastly the mislabeled Darkstar.... I was expecting an Afghanica/Indica dominant plant and got something very exotic! Must have been a mistake on my behalf, although now I have no idea what she is... She's big though, lots of heads all over the place at all sorts of angles and the pistils are really very white and furry! The heads have swollen quite a bit now but she clearly has time left to go, the smell reminds me of some tropical fruit... Coconuts and something else. Very nice. Looked leafy at first but has filled out now so that's no longer the case, also she's very very resinous too.

All in all I'm very impressed with this grow, although nothing has come down yet so my thoughts aren't really indicative of anything. The smells are great though! A lot of varied flavours in there this time; everything is organic soiless as always so I can get that better finish and terpene profile.

I've cloned 9 of the strains to make another 18 cuttings to run next time instead of the 12 I have now, I'm figuring 9 per side instead of 6 will give better canopy coverage as it's square not rectangular. Also cuts my time down a bit.

I'm on the hunt for fruit flavours to make ice wax with, I like the grapey one I have but I think I could do much better as this is only the first grape flavoured strain I have ever come across. I like the look of Fire Alien Strawberry and Mendo Montage F2 - I also have a Marionberry and Jack's Cleaner 2 in veg with my clones for what will hopefully turn out to be raspberry (apparently) and lemon flavours. Anybody got any more suggestions? Not necessarily limited to fruit, but anything with a really interesting or unique smell/flavour...

Thanks in advance...!


----------



## booms111 (Nov 21, 2013)

FireAlien, Fuel, Silverjones, Sourkush, OG18, and Purple Cheedar all in rotation....Got GSCxSSSDH and MKultra getting ready to get taken out of rotation.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 21, 2013)

Narroweed my last listing down to a few, flaming cookies, banana puff, mendodawg, cherry puff, slvbk, ace of spades, 98 bubba, and contemplating running ghost train haze again.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 23, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> Narroweed my last listing down to a few, flaming cookies, banana puff, mendodawg, cherry puff, slvbk, ace of spades, 98 bubba, and contemplating running ghost train haze again.


Did the SLVBK end up being strawberry? Lvbk was pure spice. Like mace to the face, but pleasant. Coffee and berry undertones, but mostly black pepper and other heavy spicy layers...


----------



## petedav (Nov 23, 2013)

im currently growing ice from nirvana, jorges diamonds#1 from dutch passion and sensi northern lights5 haze. havent tryed them yet, they all on pk 13/14 as we speak.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 23, 2013)

ill let you know when they are done, they are at 3 weeks flower. im about to post up the pics i got in the thread.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 23, 2013)

Banana yummy.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 24, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Banana yummy.


hell yeah ,Now that's a strain.


----------



## heelzballer (Nov 24, 2013)

I'll join the thread...

Currently got a couple of Ice Cream from Paradise, C99 from Female Seeds, and Critical Sensi Star from Delicious. Oh, and a couple of selfed Exodus Kush hybrids with each one looking like a different pheno... 

The sensi star is frickin awesome with forearm sized colas, a fruity aroma, covered with sugar and stays short..Got a good mother of her! C99 I'll probably begin to phase out, she gets to tall, but a really good yielder, just more sensitive to nutes, but people who love sativas love the high. Plus, she finishes in around 55 days which is awesome for a sativa.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 24, 2013)

heelzballer said:


> I'll join the thread...
> 
> Currently got a couple of Ice Cream from Paradise, C99 from Female Seeds, and Critical Sensi Star from Delicious. Oh, and a couple of selfed Exodus Kush hybrids with each one looking like a different pheno...
> 
> The sensi star is frickin awesome with forearm sized colas, a fruity aroma, covered with sugar and stays short..Got a good mother of her! C99 I'll probably begin to phase out, she gets to tall, but a really good yielder, just more sensitive to nutes, but people who love sativas love the high. Plus, she finishes in around 55 days which is awesome for a sativa.


Pics or it's not real!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 24, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> ill let you know when they are done, they are at 3 weeks flower. im about to post up the pics i got in the thread.


I've been lazy. I should swing past your thread again :/


----------



## raiderman (Nov 24, 2013)

some blueberry nugs.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 24, 2013)

nice looking blueberry! check out all my threads, shits popping off!


----------



## kaneboy (Nov 24, 2013)

Ive got a xj13 from bodhi ,old time moonshine mosca ,spacedawg tga and a new cross deathviper (spacequeen,black dom,mass super skunk and stardawg)currently vegging


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 24, 2013)

Dammit. Is there any body I can still rep?!



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to raiderman again.



*


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 24, 2013)

Here Raider. Have a flower. Best I can do.


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 24, 2013)

finally time to chop her.

monster silver mountain pheno.







smells pretty primo. hints of lemon and some sweetness with a decent amount of some chemmy skunkyness.


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 24, 2013)

meant to post this over in the bodhi thread... owell


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 24, 2013)

DAMN NICE Fat colas


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 24, 2013)

thanks, its pretty ridiculous! I'm gonna get some more pics when i finish trimming.


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 24, 2013)

pursang haze, blue santa (blueberry thia x santa maria), afghan x skunk#1 x mazar, gnome (old cali greenbud)


----------



## raiderman (Nov 24, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Here Raider. Have a flower. Best I can do.


Hell yeah.great job MH.very ns.+ rep for high quality smoke.


----------



## heelzballer (Nov 24, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> thanks, its pretty ridiculous! I'm gonna get some more pics when i finish trimming.


Holy shit that is badass! Are you in soil with that one? Damn how long did you let her go? That is the real deal there... +1


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 24, 2013)

heelzballer said:


> Holy shit that is badass! Are you in soil with that one? Damn how long did you let her go? That is the real deal there... +1


Thanks! its a coco perlite mix that i hand watered. I cant say that i ran any kind of schedule with it cause it really got like 5 different mixes over the months. the majority of the time she was on a blend of dynagrow bloom, advanced connoisseur, and GO bloom.

she got about 13 weeks give or take a few days, all her sisters got taken at 9-10 weeks. shoulda waited on 1 or 2 of them, i think they coulda been better. but this one stood way out. none of them even came close to this one. 3 foot tall and all bud.


----------



## heelzballer (Nov 24, 2013)

13 weeks, but dang they are still badass!! If you said 8 weeks I would say you were on to somethin'...just kidding those are awesome! I've heard good things about dynagrow, thanks for the info!


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 24, 2013)

ya i didn't even worry about cloning it with bloom time like that. its definitely something amazing but 13 weeks is silly lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 25, 2013)

Holy shit HGK... How do you always get your nugs so FAT?! Every pic I've seen you post is just ridiculously massive in girth. MAX RESPECT Sir!


----------



## HGK420 (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks! its not every plant that gets huge, but the ones that do! this particular pheno of silver mountain i think is probably my biggest yet.

i run 600's in close quarters so each plant is exposed directly to 1 light and indirectly to 3 more. hell even 5 more really. i just ordered a light meter so i can do tests to see what every light brings to each respective areas maximum light.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 25, 2013)

View attachment 2906447View attachment 2906448View attachment 2906449View attachment 2906450

heres frosty


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 26, 2013)

thatwas like day 25 i think... not bad right?


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2013)

I got a few cherry puff f2 going,and some that have been down for a few weeks...


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 26, 2013)

nice! how many f2s did you pop and how did they come out? you have a journal i can check out?


----------



## Kaleidoscope Mind (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a pair of Sweet Black Angel going, both very beautiful, very healthy, and very different from each other. Each girl leans heavily towards one of her parents, which I don't mind at all. I just regret not being able to take pictures and show what I mean. 

I also preparing a batch of C99. If all goes well I plan to collect pollen, make some more C99 seeds, and possibly a few crossbreeds down the line. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> nice! how many f2s did you pop and how did they come out? you have a journal i can check out?


12 beans,no thread,but I may as well post them here..


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 26, 2013)

nice how was the variation? also can u post some shots of the dad?


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> nice how was the variation? also can u post some shots of the dad?


this be him,bakers yeast type smell,sweet dough>>>>this be mom #2 that got hit by him she was all sugar cookie smell & taste.>>>>this is mom #1 have not pop any of her seeds yet.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 26, 2013)

great work there!


----------



## calicat (Nov 27, 2013)

Sinmints 12/12 to test bonzai mother


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 27, 2013)

Genuity and Calicat bringin' their a-game. As always.


----------



## Medshed (Nov 27, 2013)

Kaleidoscope Mind said:


> I have a pair of Sweet Black Angel going, both very beautiful, very healthy, and very different from each other. Each girl leans heavily towards one of her parents, which I don't mind at all. I just regret not being able to take pictures and show what I mean.
> 
> I also preparing a batch of C99. If all goes well I plan to collect pollen, make some more C99 seeds, and possibly a few crossbreeds down the line. Any suggestions are welcome.


I ran some C99 x GDP created by a friend and it was a nice cross. I've also had C99 x Chem D which I'd recommend.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 27, 2013)

Medshed said:


> I ran some C99 x GDP created by a friend and it was a nice cross. I've also had C99 x Chem D which I'd recommend.


Anytime you cross such different plants it turns out quite well IME.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 27, 2013)

Yep, agreed with MrEDuck as usual.


----------



## ambedexteras (Nov 29, 2013)

took me 3 weeks to clean out the tent from the Powdery mildew from the first run. laziness sadly.
my plants could be 3 weeks old but nope. there fucking germinating now lol but got some primo shit.

Sin mint cookie x 4 
sins OG kush x2 
Headband x 2
Danks Purple Fire x 2
Danks Supreme Delight x5
Critical Hog x 1 
Hortilab Sour amnesia x 2
Kens Kush x2 (anyone every work with Kens Kush?)

i dont anticipate them all coming up so ill update the list when they sprout lol


----------



## Medshed (Nov 29, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Anytime you cross such different plants it turns out quite well IME.


I agree as well. I'm currently running Eldorado for the second time. Highly recommended for the clear headed sativa lover. I'll be making seeds from this batch.

A friend is going to cross the Eldorado with Mazar I Sharif, which should be a real treat.


----------



## jimdandy (Nov 30, 2013)

Kosher Kush


----------



## VirtualHerd (Jan 23, 2014)

Is Gud Karma still around? I got a lot of information and grow ideas from this thread.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 23, 2014)

VirtualHerd said:


> Is Gud Karma still around? I got a lot of information and grow ideas from this thread.


He's not. Turns out he was right about JB and the shady crew over at TSD though.

Vindicated!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 23, 2014)

A little update on what I'm currently flowering... Lots of new stuff in Veg. (Not listed)

Purple Colombian Haze 
Bangi Haze 
Tahoe OG
Platinum Cookies
Temple
Golden Tiger
Oaxacan Red
BSHW - RM stock - lem's cut
Neville's Haze
Malana Cream 
Wild Haze 
Cuban Black Haze x a5 haze 
Goji OG
Black Triangle


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 23, 2014)

Lots of nice sativas in there. How's the Golden Tiger doing? I'm probably growing that later in the year.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jan 23, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Lots of nice sativas in there. How's the Golden Tiger doing? I'm probably growing that later in the year.


Golden Tiger is a fun one... I had 3 ladies, 2 were more Malawi Dom and one 1 Thai Dom... Pretty consistant aroma and flavor; light floral mandarin with the Thai pheno being more sickly sweet than the other two. Stretch wasn't bad at all with just topping once (from seed)... They all finished between 12-14 weeks. 

I'm on my second run with my favorite Malawi Dom pheno. After only being topped once she turned into a big squat bush that's under 3.5 feet... Pretty surprising actually. 

Wonderful high on this strain. Very motivational stuff, hard to finish a joint without being distracted to start chores. Not racey, but feel a good motivational herb with mild psychedelic affects on the Thai Dom pheno.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 23, 2014)

Sounds really nice. Thanks for the info!


----------



## HGK420 (Jan 25, 2014)

RAWR GUDKARMA HAS [email protected]!!!



lol just kidding i just found his avatar out there in interwebz land. its a pic of Madchild from swollen members for their mix tap Monsters 2.

i was bombing around amazon and all of a sudden i saw gudkarma's avatar...... i was like [email protected] even then it took me a while to figure out who it was and find the pic that gud used.

Just incase anyone was interested in this little tidbit of RIU trivia lol i figured id share!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 25, 2014)

mad child is good


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 25, 2014)

Lol talk about being conflicted.... tattooed praying hands on your chest and flipping the bird! That man has issues. Lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 25, 2014)

HGK420 said:


> RAWR GUDKARMA HAS [email protected]!!!
> 
> View attachment 2973825
> 
> ...


 i tried finding gud in a few sites with no luck, if anyone knows where he's hiding, hit me up via pm please and thank you..


----------



## haulinbass (Jan 25, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> mad child is good


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nj9-jaF-4OA
Still havnt found a way to say fuck you politely


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 25, 2014)

I remember first time hearing that bar! Back in like 2000.great cd and my fav song off that cd. Funny you chose that line cause im a fuck you type of person lol


----------



## haulinbass (Jan 25, 2014)

Battleaxe warriors! Still on my regular play list when im snowboarding, or wakenbaken lol


----------



## khmerdelight (Jan 26, 2014)

Just germinated

Exotic Genetix After Life OG, Black Hawk Down and Flight!!


----------



## mightyBUMone (Jan 26, 2014)

khmerdelight said:


> Just germinated
> 
> Exotic Genetix After Life OG, Black Hawk Down and Flight!!



Nice, I just cracked a bit of his gear. 



What hat I have now. 

Flowering

1 sour strawberry -bog seeds

1 power Purps - sin city seeds

1 Powernap - sin city seeds

1 dogpoo - greenbeanz seeds

1 flav - tga

1 cheesequake - tga



Freshly Sprouted

1 UW purp fem - I think it was from farmer joe

3 Kimbo kush - exotic genetics

2 PHD - red eyed genetics 

2 dutchess - pnw roots

2 alien star Dawg - greenbeanz seeds

2 rare darkness - rare dankness genetics

3 sin mint cookies - sin city seeds


----------



## ambedexteras (Jan 30, 2014)

2 week growth shot. after first feeding. crazy lol

Strains include,

Sins OG x2
Danks Purple Firex2
Purple Dream S.Ex2
HSO BD femx2
Purple Train Wreck x1
Kosher Tangie x1
Danks Supreme delight x2
tgs Ace Of Spades x2
Headband X1


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 30, 2014)

redeye jedi, ssdd,goji,carmel candy kush, tigers milk, dirty queen


----------



## Tagh90 (Jan 30, 2014)

10x Tga Ripped Bubba
2x HSO Bubba Kush

Journal Getting Ripped with Ripped Bubba in Subcool's Thread
Chernobyl Cheesequake and Peyote Purple on the sidelines for the next couple weeks. Soon to follow...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just popped buddah tahoe,chem91,and am gonna pop some sin deisel. Running gsc f2, banana puff f2, cherry mountain, mendodawg,cherry puff,flaming cookies,banana puff p1,


----------



## ActionHanks (Jan 31, 2014)

Oldest to youngest in my garden:

Sour Cherry - Breeders Boutique
Dog Og - Breeders Boutique
Bubba Kush - Hso
Amherst Sour D - Hso
Kandy Kush - Dna
Snow Queen - Bodhi

Just popped snow queen yesterday after losing a cotton candy seed down my dryer (don't ask). Stoaked to see what all this Bodhi hype is about


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2014)

Tagh90 said:


> 10x Tga Ripped Bubba
> 2x HSO Bubba Kush
> 
> Journal Getting Ripped with Ripped Bubba in Subcool's Thread
> Chernobyl Cheesequake and Peyote Purple on the sidelines for the next couple weeks. Soon to follow...


Just retired some excellent Ripped Bubba and Chernobyl. There are some pics in 'frostiest strains' thread. I'm very partial to JTR crosses,, and have Ace of Spades and Agent Orange planned for around spring.

In bloom now: DNA Lemon OG [2], Goji OG clones [2], FS C-99, unknown white widow, Soma Somango, Dr Underground Melon Gum, FoS Cheese Dom, GHS Exodus Cheese, Sannies Kolossus

Just popped 2 ea of Blood Orange, Blueberry Hill, Sunshine Daydream, and Dairy Queen x JIlly Bean.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 31, 2014)

In flower is Durga Mata and Widow Cindy Mata. Soon to be vegd blue venom and pineapple exp


----------



## donmattea (Mar 11, 2014)

I am doing a white urkle, my first grow thru experience when would you harvest the strain? Trying to decide when to flush also am using DWC! How long would you flush using flora clean

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## astronomikl (Mar 12, 2014)

I am currently growing 

sweet deep grapefruit
sleestack x skunk #1
Cheese
bagseed (I think its mango but not sure)


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 12, 2014)

blackwater
amnesia haze
sharksbreath
medicine man x jackherer 


btw im gonna start a journal on this grow. btw.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2014)

SoMango, Melon Gum, Cheese Dom
Blueberry Hill, Sunshine Daydream, Blood Orange
Exodus Cheese, Kolossus, Goji clone

Just popped: Tangie Power, Kosher Tangie, Freedom Haze, Delahaze, Kandy Kush, Silver Kush, Bubba Kush, Mazar Kush, Girl Scout Cookies, C-99.


----------



## brek (Mar 12, 2014)

Sunshine daydream , goji lights, white lotus, lucky charms, head trip, blood orange, appalachian thunderfuck, cluster, clusterbomb, blue lemon thai, underdawg, snow queen, cookie wreck, instant karma x cheech wizard, ecsd x cookiewreck, chem4 x ortega, road kill unicorn, purple dream and jesus OG.


----------



## herbshuttles (Mar 12, 2014)

mothering blue widow and sour og , just ordered Satori, Beyond the Brain , Exodus Cheese (im skeptical) Cheesy Dick ( not a skeptic) Trainwreck and a haze


----------



## VirtualHerd (Mar 12, 2014)

am running 8 miles high by mandela and delicious northern lights blue currently. Going to be adding a few in the next few weeks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2014)

herbshuttles said:


> mothering blue widow and sour og , just ordered Satori, Beyond the Brain , Exodus Cheese (im skeptical) Cheesy Dick ( not a skeptic) Trainwreck and a haze


Some of my favorite smoke has been cheese hybrids: Chucky's Bride [next grow again], Cheese Dom [third time], Confidential Cheese, Dairy Queen....the 'exodus' running now is an old GHS bean that was popped for backup; smells nothing like anything 'cheese' I've ever had - go figure. But whatever it is, it's as sticky as fly paper, and smells like soured milk. Yeah....can't wait...lol.

So whose 'exodus' do you have?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2014)

brek said:


> Sunshine daydream , goji lights, white lotus, lucky charms, head trip, blood orange, appalachian thunderfuck, cluster, clusterbomb, blue lemon thai, underdawg, snow queen, cookie wreck, instant karma x cheech wizard, ecsd x cookiewreck, chem4 x ortega, road kill unicorn, purple dream and jesus OG.


TGA jussssssst getting a token invite? Yeah, I said _toke_&#8203;n.


----------



## herbshuttles (Mar 12, 2014)

its a ghs exodus , i hear a lot of smack talk , but its cheap enough to take the plunge , i hear it also doesnt smell much like cheese... but then sour milk is basically cheese in my book


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2014)

herbshuttles said:


> its a ghs exodus , i hear a lot of smack talk , but its cheap enough to take the plunge , i hear it also doesnt smell much like cheese... but then sour milk is basically cheese in my book


LOL....I guess that's true...never made the connection. But it's likely because the good cheese hybrids I've smoked [ a lot ] all have more of a fruit salad taste that you can recognize in whatever cross happens to be in it. 

It's possible to get something good from anyone's bean, I suppose, but the 'smack talk' about GHS is largely deserved, imo. Even though this exodus I have will make it to finish, it's the one plant that stands out from all the rest just because of how....well... ugly it is, and I don't mean that in an unhealthy sense. It may end up surprising me, but if it had failed, or needed to be sacrificed for some reason, I'd have not given it a moment of regret.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Mar 12, 2014)

Uhg........too many people grow for a flavor. You can't pay me to run tga....... just a preference.


----------



## brek (Mar 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> TGA jussssssst getting a token invite? Yeah, I said _toke_&#8203;n.


Barely. Third and final time I will run TGA. Grew querkle: Looked, smelled and tasted great... Weak high. Grew Cheesequake: Looked, smelled and tasted killer... Weak high. Growing Jesus og: Looks, smells, tastes.........I think you see where this is going.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Mar 12, 2014)

brek said:


> Barely. Third and final time I will run TGA. Grew querkle: Looked, smelled and tasted great... Weak high. Grew Cheesequake: Looked, smelled and tasted killer... Weak high. Growing Jesus og: Looks, smells, tastes.........I think you see where this is going.


 I agree, not my thing. I won't invenst anymore time or money to tga... to each his own


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2014)

brek said:


> Barely. Third and final time I will run TGA. Grew querkle: Looked, smelled and tasted great... Weak high. Grew Cheesequake: Looked, smelled and tasted killer... Weak high. Growing Jesus og: Looks, smells, tastes.........I think you see where this is going.


Yep. But this will be your first TGA w/ JTR. I've found that to be a far more potent daddy than his space dude. Keep us posted.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2014)

VirtualHerd said:


> Uhg........too many people grow for a flavor. You can't pay me to run tga....... just a preference.


Trust me, amigo, I doubt that many pot smokers who enjoy a flavorful strain would bother staying with a weak buzz. Here's a few 'tasted great, weak buzzes' I've left behind:

Pineapple Express, White Widow [Dinafem], Diesel [Dinafem], Querkle, Space Bomb, Sugar Black Rose.....also have a just chopped 'mystery' ww freebie that's a delicious mango taste, decent buzz, but a buzz that's almost like an auto - so it's a goner.

The thing is, so many people - and a lot of anti-TGA people, act as though good taste MUST equal low potency, and that's just not so. TGA or otherwise.


----------



## Clankie (Mar 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yep. But this will be your first TGA w/ JTR. I've found that to be a far more potent daddy than his space dude. Keep us posted.


Meh, I've had the same problem with JTR, which is the father in the Jesus OG. H_e over at breedbay and tsd had an amazing run of the Jesus OG and had the same problem with that that I had with Chernobyl overall. Great taste, and a great high, for the 15-30 minutes max that it lasts. I thought maybe a nice cure would help, and it certainly tasted great, but I'm just not into something I have to re-up with every 20 or 30 minutes. Don't forget, his space queen male is in that jack the ripper male as well, as it was selected from the original (and very good) Jack's Cleaner clone crossed with his space queen, the sq is in literally every single strain he has.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Mar 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Trust me, amigo, I doubt that many pot smokers who enjoy a flavorful strain would bother staying with a weak buzz. Here's a few 'tasted great, weak buzzes' I've left behind:
> 
> Pineapple Express, White Widow [Dinafem], Diesel [Dinafem], Querkle, Space Bomb, Sugar Black Rose.....also have a just chopped 'mystery' ww freebie that's a delicious mango taste, decent buzz, but a buzz that's almost like an auto - so it's a goner.
> 
> The thing is, so many people - and a lot of *anti-TGA people, act as though good taste MUST equal low potency,* and that's just not so. TGA or otherwise.


Pretty much... just personal taste. no one is right or wrong..... but if I want potency tga won't be in my garden. but I am just one guy, one opinion


----------



## Clankie (Mar 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Trust me, amigo, I doubt that many pot smokers who enjoy a flavorful strain would bother staying with a weak buzz. Here's a few 'tasted great, weak buzzes' I've left behind:
> 
> Pineapple Express, White Widow [Dinafem], Diesel [Dinafem], Querkle, Space Bomb, Sugar Black Rose.....also have a just chopped 'mystery' ww freebie that's a delicious mango taste, decent buzz, but a buzz that's almost like an auto - so it's a goner.
> 
> The thing is, so many people - and a lot of anti-TGA people, act as though good taste MUST equal low potency, and that's just not so. TGA or otherwise.


Kind of the reason I have run all of 3 strains that *weren't* from bodhi in the past two years. 
Really, if you ask me flavor+smell+potency in one plant is pretty much an instant keeper, but I do generally run full packs and select down to the absolute best female for a keeper, if I keep one.


----------



## brek (Mar 12, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Yep. But this will be your first TGA w/ JTR. I've found that to be a far more potent daddy than his space dude. Keep us posted.


This is the second run from clone. Not going again though. I do agree the JTR gave me a better high than previous tga strains. BUT it just didn't hit me like a bowl of lucky charms or chem 4 does. I only grew the Jesus because my old biz partner had the same namesake and we thought it comical.

The Jesus TASTES like a bag of skittles. Simply delicious. One of the last jars I would reach for high-wise. Also sub described it as "our version of what a sour kush should taste like"......... So far from sour kush taste it's funny. I'm sure there are great strains/phenos from TGA, I just haven't had much luck personally.


----------



## brek (Mar 12, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Kind of the reason I have run all of 3 strains that *weren't* from bodhi in the past two years.
> Really, if you ask me flavor+smell+potency in one plant is pretty much an instant keeper, but I do generally run full packs and select down to the absolute best female for a keeper, if I keep one.


70% of my garden is bodhi and it's inching closer to being 100%. I keep giving other breeders chances and I keep being disappointed. When I started growing I had access to a RIDICULOUS amount of legit clone-onlys. Literally I could get pretty much anything I wanted. Then 2 things happened. I moved very far away from my hometown and I got spidermites for the first (and last) time (in reverse of that order. ha) Anyway, I decided I would never take clones again after that spidermite HELL (if things go poorly I know it's MY fault not some lazy fuck I got clones from)

ANYHOO, Since switching to seed (I love getting things in the mail!!! And I love internet window shopping. It's bad.) The only strains that have given me the satisfaction of elite clone onlys have been bodhi. IMO my Luck Charms and ssdd beat most strains I've ever grown in all aspects.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Meh, I've had the same problem with JTR, which is the father in the Jesus OG. H_e over at breedbay and tsd had an amazing run of the Jesus OG and had the same problem with that that I had with Chernobyl overall. Great taste, and a great high, for the 15-30 minutes max that it lasts. I thought maybe a nice cure would help, and it certainly tasted great, but I'm just not into something I have to re-up with every 20 or 30 minutes. Don't forget, his space queen male is in that jack the ripper male as well, as it was selected from the original (and very good) Jack's Cleaner clone crossed with his space queen, the sq is in literally every single strain he has.





VirtualHerd said:


> Pretty much... just personal taste. no one is right or wrong..... but if I want potency tga won't be in my garden. but I am just one guy, one opinion





brek said:


> This is the second run from clone. Not going again though. I do agree the JTR gave me a better high than previous tga strains. BUT it just didn't hit me like a bowl of lucky charms or chem 4 does. I only grew the Jesus because my old biz partner had the same namesake and we thought it comical.
> 
> The Jesus TASTES like a bag of skittles. Simply delicious. One of the last jars I would reach for high-wise. Also sub described it as "our version of what a sour kush should taste like"......... So far from sour kush taste it's funny. I'm sure there are great strains/phenos from TGA, I just haven't had much luck personally.




I acknowledge many reliable posters don't care for TGA - racerboy is another. I don't pull for TGA like I pull for the L A Dodgers - no rooting interest. Two and a half decades of weed wasting make me confident I can't be faked out by unpotent pot. Perhaps I got magic in the first couple of beans in the first few packs....perhaps I missed the magic beans in packs of Extrema and her heri kin....

perhaps the amigos I share with aren't connoiseurs when they bitched about letting the RB and TW moms go - none of us think the first harvested Goji can touch either, for instance. Man....I hate saying that in public, but it is what it is.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2014)

brek said:


> ANYHOO, Since switching to seed (I love getting things in the mail!!! And I love internet window shopping. It's bad.) The only strains that have given me the satisfaction of elite clone onlys have been bodhi. IMO my Luck Charms and ssdd beat most strains I've ever grown in all aspects.


Yeah, man, the shopping and buying experience is hard to shake. I certainly have _high_&#8203; expectations regarding the SSDD about 6 weeks away because of raves by you, TY, RMM and others.


----------



## Clankie (Mar 12, 2014)

brek said:


> 70% of my garden is bodhi and it's inching closer to being 100%. I keep giving other breeders chances and I keep being disappointed. When I started growing I had access to a RIDICULOUS amount of legit clone-onlys. Literally I could get pretty much anything I wanted. Then 2 things happened. I moved very far away from my hometown and I got spidermites for the first (and last) time (in reverse of that order. ha) Anyway, I decided I would never take clones again after that spidermite HELL (if things go poorly I know it's MY fault not some lazy fuck I got clones from)
> 
> ANYHOO, Since switching to seed (I love getting things in the mail!!! And I love internet window shopping. It's bad.) The only strains that have given me the satisfaction of elite clone onlys have been bodhi. IMO my Luck Charms and ssdd beat most strains I've ever grown in all aspects.


I ran many of the late 90s and early 2000s clone only strains that passed through CO, and there were some that I would give nearly anything to have back. However, if you grow from the right breeders, and know what to look for and how to grow, you can get plants from seed that will easily go pound for pound against clone only strains for taste and potency. These days, I have found that a lot of the clone only strains in CO that are readily available have suffered massive vigor loss at the hands of inexperienced warehouse growers over the past five years. Not to mention the ridiculous amount of fakes being pushed on the market, or the fact that dispensaries don't differentiate whether they are selling you a clone only strain or a plant from an s1 of that clone only, or powdery mildew, or spidermites, or other crazy bugs, or....blech. I love growing from seed. I have no problem with sharing them with others, or taking them from other competent growers, but it would be certainly safe to say I like growing from seed more.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 12, 2014)

Amos and Brek you freaks LOL. Representing Bodhi 100 percent  The man does breed a good bean that is for sure. But now we are nit on the B thread, you guys really should dip into the latest Gage drop. In my tents it has been Gage vs Bodhi for a while and both have my infinite respect. Anyhow current run Bodhi: Dream Beaver, Cluaterfunk Remix, Dank Zappa, Dank Sinatra RMX. Gage: OS Afghan Haze x Paki Chitral Kush, SBD x (Mendo Queen x PCK), Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby (WINNER), Golden Goat x Joseph OG, Headwrecker x JoBX, Salvador (Trainwreck x Purple Snowman) x Mendo Montage.

EDIT: Some random pics


























^^ Last pic is the Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby. DANK.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Amos and Brek you freaks LOL. Representing Bodhi 100 percent  The man does breed a good bean that is for sure. But now we are nit on the B thread, you guys really should dip into the latest Gage drop. In my tents it has been Gage vs Bodhi for a while and both have my infinite respect. Anyhow current run Bodhi: Dream Beaver, Cluaterfunk Remix, Dank Zappa, Dank Sinatra RMX. Gage: OS Afghan Haze x Paki Chitral Kush, SBD x (Mendo Queen x PCK), Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby (WINNER), Golden Goat x Joseph OG, Headwrecker x JoBX, Salvador (Trainwreck x Purple Snowman) x Mendo Montage.
> 
> EDIT: Some random pics
> 
> ...


Man....how cool to have an outdoor oasis of dank !


----------



## brek (Mar 13, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Amos and Brek you freaks LOL. Representing Bodhi 100 percent  The man does breed a good bean that is for sure. But now we are nit on the B thread, you guys really should dip into the latest Gage drop. In my tents it has been Gage vs Bodhi for a while and both have my infinite respect. Anyhow current run Bodhi: Dream Beaver, Cluaterfunk Remix, Dank Zappa, Dank Sinatra RMX. Gage: OS Afghan Haze x Paki Chitral Kush, SBD x (Mendo Queen x PCK), Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby (WINNER), Golden Goat x Joseph OG, Headwrecker x JoBX, Salvador (Trainwreck x Purple Snowman) x Mendo Montage.
> 
> EDIT: Some random pics
> 
> ...


Totally agree Mad! Been meaning to pull the trigger on GGG for a long time. Not sure what I'm waiting for?!


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 13, 2014)

brek said:


> 70% of my garden is bodhi and it's inching closer to being 100%. I keep giving other breeders chances and I keep being disappointed. When I started growing I had access to a RIDICULOUS amount of legit clone-onlys. Literally I could get pretty much anything I wanted. Then 2 things happened. I moved very far away from my hometown and I got spidermites for the first (and last) time (in reverse of that order. ha) Anyway, I decided I would never take clones again after that spidermite HELL (if things go poorly I know it's MY fault not some lazy fuck I got clones from)
> 
> ANYHOO, Since switching to seed (I love getting things in the mail!!! And I love internet window shopping. It's bad.) The only strains that have given me the satisfaction of elite clone onlys have been bodhi. IMO my Luck Charms and ssdd beat most strains I've ever grown in all aspects.


100% Bodhi garden now, and love it. Haven't had a disappointing strain yet, some more favorable than others but no one could say any of them are shit. May pop some of those sleetstack x skunk, wonder if anyone else has grown them. 

Must have 50 singles to grow but why waste time and space when you know you have winning genetics?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> 100% Bodhi garden now, and love it. Haven't had a disappointing strain yet, some more favorable than others but no one could say any of them are shit. May pop some of those sleetstack x skunk, wonder if anyone else has grown them.
> 
> Must have 50 singles to grow but why waste time and space when you know you have winning genetics?


In my case, because I'm uber curious, and I love unexpected gems. I always pop 50% beans I have high confidence in, then pick a few random singles to run w/ them. This time WoS Mazar Kush, and RP Silver Kush and Kandy Kush to back up Tangerine Power, Kosher Tangie, c-99, and GSC. The other room is 60% Bodhi, but also have some nearly finished Kolossus, Exodus, and a late rooting Goji clone.

I'm at a point where it doesn't bother me as much as it did if a couple of plants turn out to be duds - there's no shortage of filled jars from past grows. I just pulled a row of Lemon OG jars out of the cupboard to make room for the recently cut Goji 1 and 2. Two weeks of sampling and don't care for it, so out she goes. The Exodus is nearly done [GHS] and is ugly, sticky as hell, and smells rank. If I trash it after I sample it, it's no big loss - I didn't give it anything but fringe space anyway. I have a feeling it could be some of that 'hot vomit' smoke some folks are crazy about though.....


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey keep me updated with that mazar from WOS.

That freebie I had of Afghan Kush Special was simply amazing. I wish I'd cloned her, almost tempted to sort through some to find her. trichome webbing and devastatingly potent. Everyone who tried it wants more. 

I have so many freebies but until I have my stable lined up and winners picked from Bodhi gear, I'm holding back on freebies.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 13, 2014)

Don't sleep on motarebel fellas. Dude drops fury. In the flower room I have sleestack, white widow x chronic, kandy kush x skunk1, purple rhino x herijuana, SoCal master kush x c99. In veg I have cuts from all these in flower plus dukeberry( og kush x sour diesel x malawi gold x cheesysmurf) original haze x exodus cheese, sour jack, boognish rising (dpd x black rose) buku, kushage, darkstar, heavy duty fruity, some other shit I can't remember.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 13, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Don't sleep on motarebel fellas. Dude drops fury. In the flower room I have sleestack, white widow x chronic, kandy kush x skunk1, purple rhino x herijuana, SoCal master kush x c99. In veg I have cuts from all these in flower plus dukeberry( og kush x sour diesel x malawi gold x cheesysmurf) original haze x exodus cheese, sour jack, boognish rising (dpd x black rose) buku, kushage, darkstar, heavy duty fruity, some other shit I can't remember.


 you get any motarebel puff?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 13, 2014)

blue Hawaiian,sleeskunk,potroast,blackwater,gigabud,blue widow,white widow,peach master kush X trainwreck,Canadian trainwreck,purple haze,pure afghan,stella blue,kali mist f2,fruity chronic juice,sharks breath,and when my beans get here,sannies sugarpunch and the freebies.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 13, 2014)

oh,and huckleberry kush...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 14, 2014)

brek said:


> Totally agree Mad! Been meaning to pull the trigger on GGG for a long time. Not sure what I'm waiting for?!


Same reason it took me so long to get my first Bodhi beans: Once you find a breeder you trust it is hard spending the money on anybody else. My Bodhi vault is getting pretty intense lol. Something about his gear just makes buying it SOOO addictive. Never gone quite as ape on any other breeder. But yeah Gage bring serious fire if you like it sweet and super potent.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah buddy I grabbed skunky deez from the zon drop. I'm hitting up the Detroit expo to grab dirty whiteboy and prolly some others. But I couldn't sleep on skunky deez!! Candy chem x obsoul33ts superskunk/ nspecta's deep chunk.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 14, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Yeah buddy I grabbed skunky deez from the zon drop. I'm hitting up the Detroit expo to grab dirty whiteboy and prolly some others. But I couldn't sleep on skunky deez!! Candy chem x obsoul33ts superskunk/ nspecta's deep chunk.


Have a look at The Cornerstone from Gage. One of the sweetest diesels ever, grows like a mad thing. It is the Headwrecker cut x Joseph OG. An insane D and SourD mix, and has that spectacular purple and orange fade. Total porn star plants that kick like a mule. The smell penetrates concrete I swear, industrial grade daaaaaannnnkk. Can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 14, 2014)

Running some new indy purps. Fucking stoked to go outdoor for my first time this year. Already have the garden in my gnarly little spot ready. Some 2 foot holes lined with a 1x3 board, river rocks, and then some lime ph'd / cooked soil. Might even try for a drip setup, not sure if I can run hoses that far. Only problems I am expecting are the wildlife. Deer, mostly. A buddy of mine mentioned predator piss would do the trick. Bear pee. Still thinking if a wire fence is worth the investment or not.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Don't sleep on motarebel fellas. Dude drops fury.


Different strokes for different folks. My experience only involves herijuana and her kin. I know he has lots of other strains, but when you're known for the one strain, and it's nowhere close to the hype, I'm not inclined to try his other gear. Ditto Sannie.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 14, 2014)

Just a few things in the garden....

Golden Tiger 
Chocolate trip - clone
Purple Colombian Haze
Nevilles Haze
Tahoe OG -gdprep cut
Black Triangle
Fantasy Island 
BSHW -clone(Lem's cut)
Panama Black
Panama Gold
Bangi Haze
Purple Sour Diesel 
Cuban Black Haze x a5 Haze- Bodhi tester
apollo 11- clone (org. bros Grimm f1)
California Purple Haze- snow's clone
Malana Cream
Goji OG


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 14, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Just a few things in the garden....
> 
> Golden Tiger
> Chocolate trip - clone
> ...


How is the BSHW? I missed the limited bodhi drop and really wanted to grab them. 

I've got his Pagoda running. what should I look for a leaning A 11 girl?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 14, 2014)

I just recieved a pack of Bodhi's BSHB but haven't run them yet...

the BSHW i run is breeder lemonhoko's (GreenBeanz) cut from Reeferman stock. She has an amazing lemon skunk menthol aroma and flavor with a very powerful head high. Finishes in 9 week but grows like an heirloom (sensitive)


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 14, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> I just recieved a pack of Bodhi's BSHB but haven't run them yet...
> 
> the BSHW i run is breeder lemonhoko's (GreenBeanz) cut from Reeferman stock. She has an amazing lemon skunk menthol aroma and flavor with a very powerful head high. Finishes in 9 week but grows like an heirloom (sensitive)


Ah you lucky bastard! jealous!

just seemed like a good strain to have in the stable. How did you get your hands in that pack? 

thanks mate.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Different strokes for different folks. My experience only involves herijuana and her kin. I know he has lots of other strains, but when you're known for the one strain, and it's nowhere close to the hype, I'm not inclined to try his other gear. Ditto Sannie.


What was the problem with the herijuana? It's known for a blander hash flavor and strong effects. I'm running purple rhino x herijuana that has a burnt rubber and fermented fruit odor. It's packing on the weight and starting to load the crystals up. It has 5 weeks left.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Different strokes for different folks. My experience only involves herijuana and her kin. I know he has lots of other strains, but when you're known for the one strain, and it's nowhere close to the hype, I'm not inclined to try his other gear. Ditto Sannie.


Same with me, after one bad run off gear that was hyped to high heaven sucking, just don't go back to the same breeder,


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 14, 2014)

Check out seeds of compassion too. They have top notch work for sure


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 14, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Ah you lucky bastard! jealous!
> 
> just seemed like a good strain to have in the stable. How did you get your hands in that pack?
> 
> thanks mate.


a very generous friend 

i'll be making another filial generation this summer will all the M/F's.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> What was the problem with the herijuana? It's known for a blander hash flavor and strong effects. I'm running purple rhino x herijuana that has a burnt rubber and fermented fruit odor. It's packing on the weight and starting to load the crystals up. It has 5 weeks left.


Sannie'd descrption of his heri - which he states came from Mota - includes the lines 'for blowers looking for that extra punch they haven't had in years'....something like that. It's not even close. Add the lousy taste and smell. I passed it around generously, and after the first pass, _every_one asked ' is this the same as that last sh*t?' No joke.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 14, 2014)

I know sannie added something to Mota's line of herijuana. I've never grown any sannie's gear. That sucks to hear. I'll send ya some f2s of the skunky deez when I make the cross. Then if you don't like it no harm no cash outta your pocket.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 14, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> a very generous friend
> 
> i'll be making another filial generation this summer will all the M/F's.


a good friend indeed. wish I was so lucky to have a friend like that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> I know sannie added something to Mota's line of herijuana. I've never grown any sannie's gear. That sucks to hear. I'll send ya some f2s of the skunky deez when I make the cross. Then if you don't like it no harm no cash outta your pocket.


Without referencing his site, I'm not sure that's true. My recollection is that Sannie bred Mota's heri a couple of generations to supposedly find _the _&#8203;best plant to make se-eds. He's made crosses, but his heri is credited as Mota's.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 14, 2014)

Mota said sannie added something to it based on the flavor profile people were reporting.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 15, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Sannie'd descrption of his heri - which he states came from Mota - includes the lines 'for blowers looking for that extra punch they haven't had in years'....something like that. It's not even close. Add the lousy taste and smell. I passed it around generously, and after the first pass, _every_one asked ' is this the same as that last sh*t?' No joke.


Yeah bro but not everybdoy has dug as deep as you and developed your particular taste... And very few people actually know real DANK, I still speak to people that are not aware the USA has breeders... And they are from there.


----------



## VibRooter (Mar 20, 2014)

kosher tangie, blue rhino from positronics, and G13's pineapple express auto.


----------



## haulinbass (Mar 20, 2014)

What im prepping:
Ggg mindscape(one plant-female)
Ggg lemon puff(5 seedling)
Alphakronik snowdawg2(4seedling)
Hazeman black russian(4 seedlings)
What im finishing:
3 ndnguy pre 88 g13/hashplant trees
1 3 foot wide serious/magus double dutch bush
1 medman silver surfer tree 
2 medman wcsd trees 
And nine various clones that are a mix of the above.

Ill prolly run a full run of the mindscape as i have faith in it hoping that the one strong female will be decent. But as always i should have had some double dutch ready to go For a safety net


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 21, 2014)

Purpleberry yumyum from DNS 
cali hashplant
pinapple exp g13
the dr from GH


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 22, 2014)

haulinbass said:


> What im prepping:
> Ggg mindscape(one plant-female)
> Ggg lemon puff(5 seedling)
> Alphakronik snowdawg2(4seedling)
> ...


Mindscape looks EPIC, you are gonna love that run. And I am excited to see what the Lemon Puff does for you too. All the best and may it get STINKY!


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 22, 2014)

Purple la confidential from bag seed, lemon skunk I bred tastes like lemonheads,dinafem blue cheese, dinafem blue widow, dna tangilope, emerald triangle green crack, dna la chocolat, and cali connection girl scout cookies


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 24, 2014)

Just finished up this little outdoor run


----------



## scarelet (Mar 24, 2014)

VirtualHerd said:


> I agree, not my thing. I won't invenst anymore time or money to tga... to each his own


Not positive sure why a person would say such a thing. TGA ALL DAY. YOU SIR HAVE A DANK DAY.


----------



## q.mum. (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi, I'm now flowering some Queen Mother and some Lilly and are the frostiest and aromatic plants I've ever had.
With 6.5 weeks into flower I'm now flashing them. Lilly will come down in 6/8 days and Queen Mother in 13/15 days. Both very fast sativas. Can't wait!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 25, 2014)

Just got a clone of what I first thought was pre98 bubba bit after a bit more info turns out to be so cal bubba, which is supposed to be a better yielder then the pre98 which is great news IMO as the Cali con bubba I had grown before was super dank but like a virgin, she didn't like putting out..


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 25, 2014)

another breeder like swerve.. is fucking subcool.. now talk about a fucking JOKE.. this dudes no breeder.. hes another one who breeders for looks.. instead of Looks Taste Smell and Potency he goes for looks and shit.. and his genetics are just like others work.. that he makes some bs cross that then get sold for mad cash because his name BLEW UP.. just like cali connections.. i see subcool being what NEWBS GO FOR .


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2014)

running some *honeybee *(plushberry(pdp)) x (purple kush x grape stomper og)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 25, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> another breeder like swerve.. is fucking subcool.. now talk about a fucking JOKE.. this dudes no breeder.. hes another one who breeders for looks.. instead of Looks Taste Smell and Potency he goes for looks and shit.. and his genetics are just like others work.. that he makes some bs cross that then get sold for mad cash because his name BLEW UP.. just like cali connections.. i see subcool being what NEWBS GO FOR .


It is the 'what are you running' thread not 'who are you hating on today'... Can't say much for CC but I had some TGA Chernobyl from a mate and it was very good. Fantastic bud.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2014)

scarelet said:


> Not positive sure why a person would say such a thing. TGA ALL DAY. YOU SIR HAVE A DANK DAY.


It can only be a personal dislike for subcool is all I can figure. I've run a dozen or more TGA: 4 were superb, none sucked, and no hermies. If people wanna dislike the guy, fine, but I like his beans. 



JointOperation said:


> another breeder like swerve.. is fucking subcool.. now talk about a fucking JOKE.. this dudes no breeder.. hes another one who breeders for looks.. instead of Looks Taste Smell and Potency he goes for looks and shit.. and his genetics are just like others work.. that he makes some bs cross that then get sold for mad cash because his name BLEW UP.. just like cali connections.. i see subcool being what NEWBS GO FOR .


So....don't buy it. Simple, no? People like this breeder or that breeder, and dislike this one or that one. But the non-TGA peeps always have to add some pseudo-condescending remark about people who like TGA Beans.....like "What NEWBS GO FOR". Well good for you, and hope you're feeling really superior........LOL !



Mad Hamish said:


> It is the 'what are you running' thread not 'who are you hating on today'... Can't say much for CC but I had some TGA Chernobyl from a mate and it was very good. Fantastic bud.


Ditto that. Have a 4 pack of filled mason jars of that sweet lime sherbet. Of course....what do we know? TGA is for " NEWBS"....so says JointOperation....lol.


----------



## Wait, what? (Mar 25, 2014)

5 weeks into two Special Kush #1 grow, Uncle Ben's 4 node topping and they're healthy and happy. I ran some green cracks seeds I got for free to get my head back into growing, but gave that plant to a friend. She'll be around to share when it's done 

I haven't grown in a while and forgot how addictive it is. I love this shit


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2014)

genuity said:


> running some *honeybee *(plushberry(pdp)) x (purple kush x grape stomper og)


Wow. Almost too good looking to smoke.






Almost.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2014)

NEWBS need dank too...


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 25, 2014)

Popping jaws banana kush f10, wifi x Hawaiian cherry bomb, gonna add something else but can't decide. Bodhi deep alchemy f2, flaming cookies cross or love triangle x jj's Nigerian/biker kush.


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Mar 28, 2014)

genuity said:


> running some *honeybee *(plushberry(pdp)) x (purple kush x grape stomper og)


That my friend is a stellar lookin cross!


----------



## clevelandkush (Mar 28, 2014)

This is my fifth grow and i am running three strawberry banana, two mk ultra regs, two hso bubba regs, bay 11, SAGE, darkstar, and a Jack the Ripper. really only interested in the strawberry banana and jtr but we'll see, maybe the others will surprise me. strains ive grown in the past that went well were cheesequake, plushberry, lemon og, sour kush, bubblegummer, and bay 11.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 29, 2014)

Found in some Gage test gear. SBD x (Mendo Queen x PCK)


----------



## toaster struedel (Apr 7, 2014)

clevelandkush said:


> This is my fifth grow and i am running three strawberry banana, two mk ultra regs, two hso bubba regs, bay 11, SAGE, darkstar, and a Jack the Ripper. really only interested in the strawberry banana and jtr but we'll see, maybe the others will surprise me. strains ive grown in the past that went well were cheesequake, plushberry, lemon og, sour kush, bubblegummer, and bay 11.


I am running these right now. 1. Purple Paralysis 2.Custard Cream 3. Jamaican Dream 4. Ice Cream 5. Cotton Candy 6. Cherry Bomb 7. Bubble Boom 8. Hawaiin Wave.


----------



## thay5212 (Apr 7, 2014)

Glass Slipper from Reserva Privada Colorado in veg right now, and just popped some Sannie's Selene, Heribei X Chemdawg, Dinafem Cheese, and DNA Sour Kosher beans as well. Really pumped about Sannie's gear, have some Shiva X C99 to pop before long, as well as Blue Hammer and Blue Santa on the way from his shop. I have a feeling my garden will turn into all Sannies before long, all of the strains from his shop look stellar with great reviews. 

GS grow is in my sig, will start a new journal for the others once they poke their heads out.


----------



## jimdandy (Apr 7, 2014)

HSO Emdog! Just put in flower after a 6 week veg and intense LST. Smelled even in veg. Been hearing mixed reviews, but overall very positive on what the finished product should be. Will see in 9-10 weeks hopefully!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2014)

i got that bubba cut i mentioned earlier as well as drgt's ecsd and a cut i was told was named 4sd, which i'm assuming is chemdawg 4 x east coast sour d.. i was told the 4sd is super, super dank..
i got the cuts in a bag, sat them in a room for a few hours as i was busy sleeping, woke up, and holy hell, the whole house stunk to high heavens.. this should be some really nice dank if smell in veg is anything to go by, holy hell..


----------



## kindnug (Apr 7, 2014)

Golden Triangle(1female/3males) + Seedsman freebies (SleeSkunkx5/Fem. OGx2)

Keeping 2 Golden Triangle males. 

One bushy male with thinner leaves but dense structure.
I'll keep his pollen stored for later.

The other male looks/smells almost identical to the TK mother cut with some added skunk funk. It's a stretch bush with huge Indica fan leaves.
I'll use him for the F2 pollen donor + he is a real stinker...

The Female has a dense structure + thinner leaves(identical to the dense structured male)
I think she leans to the Appy side of the parents.


----------



## trodain (Apr 7, 2014)

veg ReservaPrivada Mammoth
flower SinCity Power Nap
autos Blimburn Critical and Paradise Vertigo
clones SinCity Blue Power


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i got that bubba cut i mentioned earlier as well as drgt's ecsd and a cut i was told was named 4sd, which i'm assuming is chemdawg 4 x east coast sour d.. i was told the 4sd is super, super dank..
> i got the cuts in a bag, sat them in a room for a few hours as i was busy sleeping, woke up, and holy hell, the whole house stunk to high heavens.. this should be some really nice dank if smell in veg is anything to go by, holy hell..


You are going to be happy with those my friend


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You are going to be happy with those my friend


 do you know anything abut that 4sd wbw?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2014)

Not much besides the genetics chem4 X sour d so I'm sure that's a stinker along with a legit bubba and docs sd was no slouch either. Definitely gonna be some funk in your parts


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 8, 2014)

My current run will feature Timewreck and Dance World clones, and some Cerberus from seed.
I'll also be choosing my best Cerberus male to breed the following ladies:
- Chucky's Bride
- Anesthesia
- Timewreck (Vortex Pheno)
- Timewreck (Space Queen Pheno)
- Dance World


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 8, 2014)

Having a fantastic start to winter. The Golden Goat x Joseph OG is a monster. INSANE vigor. Stinky. only 4 weeks into veg and smellllllyyyyyy.... Growing huge paws for leaves. Insanely exciting gear added to the test line-up... Salvador x Mendo Montage and Lemon Diesel x Salvador. A tent full of grapes and sours. EPIC.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 8, 2014)

I am on my second run of MNS Angel's Breath. It is a truly beautiful sativa.
I kept a mother of a 9 week finisher.
I also have Madd Farmer Strawberry Frost, Nigerian Biker x 501 OG, Kosher Kush, Kosher Tangie, Y-Griega and a rare version of C99 gifted from a friend.
I always have SSDD running from my cuttings.
I am expecting Bodhi Seeds, The Fuzz any day now. It is en-route.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 8, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I am on my second run of MNS Angel's Breath. It is a truly beautiful sativa.
> I kept a mother of a 9 week finisher.
> I also have Madd Farmer Strawberry Frost, Nigerian Biker x 501 OG, Kosher Kush, Kosher Tangie, Y-Griega and a rare version of C99 gifted from a friend.
> I always have SSDD running from my cuttings.
> I am expecting Bodhi Seeds, The Fuzz any day now. It is en-route.


 is this your first time running the strawberry frost m8?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 8, 2014)

The first popped beans of 2014 are coming down: the DU Melon Gum days ago @ 8 weeks [delicious and stony], Somango, Goji [clone] and Cheese Dom any day - the Somango is crazy colorul and sticky. 
About 3 weeks away, I hope, are Blueberry Hill, Blood Orange, and SSDD.
In early 12/12 [10 days] are Freedom Haze, Delahaze, GSC [BC], and Kandy Kush. Vegging, and almost ready for bloom: Tangerine Power, Mazar Kush, pre 98 Bubba [Loud], and c-99.
And popped about 12 days ago: Ace of Spades, plus more Blood Orange and SSDD.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 8, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> The first popped beans of 2014 are coming down: the DU Melon Gum days ago @ 8 weeks [delicious and stony], Somango, Goji [clone] and Cheese Dom any day - the Somango is crazy colorul and sticky.
> About 3 weeks away, I hope, are Blueberry Hill, Blood Orange, and SSDD.
> In early 12/12 [10 days] are Freedom Haze, Delahaze, GSC [BC], and Kandy Kush. Vegging, and almost ready for bloom: Tangerine Power, Mazar Kush, pre 98 Bubba [Loud], and c-99.
> And popped about 12 days ago: Ace of Spades, plus more Blood Orange and SSDD.


 whose bubba is that from amos?


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2014)

got me some *fireballs *_going._


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 8, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> whose bubba is that from amos?


Loud Se-eds: 
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/loud-seeds-bubba-kush-pre-98/prod_4468.html


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 8, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Loud Se-eds:
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/loud-seeds-bubba-kush-pre-98/prod_4468.html


 oh, lmao, i thought you were just saying that the bubba was loud, too funny..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 8, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I am on my second run of MNS Angel's Breath. It is a truly beautiful sativa.
> I kept a mother of a 9 week finisher.
> I also have Madd Farmer Strawberry Frost, Nigerian Biker x 501 OG, Kosher Kush, Kosher Tangie, Y-Griega and a rare version of C99 gifted from a friend.
> I always have SSDD running from my cuttings.
> I am expecting Bodhi Seeds, The Fuzz any day now. It is en-route.


Skunkdoc has pics of an Angel Heart he grew out. Truly magnificent Sativa, foxtails and all. Some of the most beautiful images I have seen in my life. In one word, ELEGANT. I would love to see your Angel's Breath


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 8, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Skunkdoc has pics of an Angel Heart he grew out. Truly magnificent Sativa, foxtails and all. Some of the most beautiful images I have seen in my life. In one word, ELEGANT. I would love to see your Angel's Breath


If I could find the journal you could.
I kept a weekly photo log on it a few months back.
I am running the cuttings now. It stretches three times or more.
It has the most elegant pine cone shaped buds of mango/citrus awesomeness!
It is my favorite daytime and joint smoke. (except for Hazeman's G-High in the flavor dept.)
I will drag her out this weekend. She is four topped and main-lined at the fourth node, so it's like looking at four tall plants in one pot.
I threw the cuttings in at 12" tall to control stretch but this one ended up as tall as the seed mother.
It is 46" from the base. (not from floor, it is in a 10 gal pot)


----------



## HazeHeaven (Apr 8, 2014)

This coming run:
*
Indica Dom*

SSDD - Bodhi
Blue Power - Sin City
Secret Sour - DNA/RP
Kosher Kush - DNA/RP

*Sativa Dom
*
Golden Lei - Snow High
Lemon n Lime Jones - Connoisseur 
Panama - Ace
Jack Herer - Sensi


----------



## travisw (Apr 8, 2014)

I have some Alpha Medic Og, which took 2nd place at the LA Cup, that I'm excited about running. I also have some Tahoe and Cookies to fill out the tent. Fingers crossed for good things.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 8, 2014)

These pics are from the last time I grew it. It was also the last time I pulled it out of the flowering room.
They are long tall stems and they sway in the breeze.
I got 4.25 oz of nice hard red pinecones last time.
The one I have going now is it's twin. It is at four weeks and looks like that also.
I will go in and take a bud pic and see if I can reach it. I have a little one that I started in 12/12 as a rooted cutting. It is only 15" tall and all buds from the base up. It's hilarious!

The little veg pic is day one in 12/12. It triples in 15-20 days


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

I am running a few myself but here's an F1 K.A.SI. I just finished up.  the bud picture is of the K.A.S.I.'s mother. Afghan x Yumbolt. She didnt have no purple in her what so ever. Glad to see she took the purple trait though.


----------



## Malamu3rt3666 (Apr 8, 2014)

Running now a multi strain
12 /12 from seed project. 
One Blue OG
One northern lights automatic
One money maker from strain hunters
And the last but not least which was the only one vegged for almost 40 days before going into 12/12 is A cotton candy from delicious seeds! All under a 400hps.


----------



## haulinbass (Apr 8, 2014)

Choppitty chop homies i think this is med-man silver surfer but might be west coast sour d whatever it is she looks to be a keeper, no fluff just nice nugs top too bottom.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 26, 2014)

Nothing like some new beans... Just got these rolling..

Reeferman:
Harmony bx ( unreleased)

Ndnguy:
79' Xmas bud
Warlord Affie (heilman prov)
Humbolt black 

***ndn stock will be ix'd.

thanks again to Charles Scott and other friends who made it possible. Jah bless.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 26, 2014)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I am on my second run of MNS Angel's Breath. It is a truly beautiful sativa.
> I kept a mother of a 9 week finisher.
> I also have Madd Farmer Strawberry Frost, Nigerian Biker x 501 OG, Kosher Kush, Kosher Tangie, Y-Griega and a rare version of C99 gifted from a friend.
> I always have SSDD running from my cuttings.
> I am expecting Bodhi Seeds, The Fuzz any day now. It is en-route.


My SSDD girl is always flowing in my tent. There is a permanent slot for her. Let me know what you think of the fuzz, I heard some not negative but it wasn't a hit as most Bodhi strains go, and these were from some people on another board I respect. Let down perhaps. I am jelly you have a 9 week sativa. Anything going sativa like plant I grow takes 11 weeks it seems


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 26, 2014)

But running now is Bodhi: SSDD, Blueberry Hill, Goji, Mountain Temple, Snow Queen, Lemon Zinger. Sensi Maple Lead Indica. Ace Bangi Haze, PCK, and possibly a single China Yunnan if she/he makes it. Seedsman Purple Wrexican, and Sleestack x Skunk (so many freebies! May as well check it out). Also running some non ggg grapestomper. Next to pop in two weeks as more plants move out of veg and into flower, Bodhi Ancient OG, Pagoda, and Tranquil Elephant, as well and what ever replacement Ace sends me (asked for Malawi or golden tiger).


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 26, 2014)

some so'cal bubba kush i got as a clone from another site..  oh yeah, 24 days of flower..


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jun 26, 2014)

Next Garden:

Foo Dog F3 - Loompa
Lemon n Lime Jones - Connoisseur
Panama - Ace
Blue Power - Sin City
Jack Herer - Sensi
Sunshine Daydream - Bodhi
Cinderella 99 - G13 (freebie)


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 26, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> some so'cal bubba kush i got as a clone from another site..  oh yeah, 24 days of flower..
> 
> View attachment 3189561


I've been looking for a good bubba for a long time now. It seems every time i get a clone thats supposed to be bubba it ends up being something else.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 26, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I've been looking for a good bubba for a long time now. It seems every time i get a clone thats supposed to be bubba it ends up being something else.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


 oh, this is straight up bubba goodness.. i just rubbed the buds a bit yesterday to get a good read on the smells, and first thing that wafted to my nasal passages with straight up coffee funk.. omg, i was blown away by how good it smells..
on another site, dude offered up what he was calling pre98 bubba, and of course i jumped all over it... then the dude who he got the cut from said it's not pre98, but what he calls so'cal bubba, a better yielding, just as potent bubba as pre98, so that made me happy.. 
here she was when i got her..


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 26, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> oh, this is straight up bubba goodness.. i just rubbed the buds a bit yesterday to get a good read on the smells, and first thing that wafted to my nasal passages with straight up coffee funk.. omg, i was blown away by how good it smells..
> on another site, dude offered up what he was calling pre98 bubba, and of course i jumped all over it... then the dude who he got the cut from said it's not pre98, but what he calls so'cal bubba, a better yielding, just as potent bubba as pre98, so that made me happy..
> here she was when i got her..
> 
> View attachment 3189577


Awesome. You got babies of her?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## thump easy (Jun 26, 2014)

oboma
alien cookies
monster cookies
tripple platnum cookies
alien dog head band
albertwalker og
big black
master platnuim og x tripple platnuim male
fire og
quang og


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 26, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Awesome. You got babies of her?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


 working on it.. they're super thick stemmed, and taking their good old time rooting.. looking good though..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

Whoa, this thread LIVES!

Gage Green's Golden Gage:


----------



## astronomikl (Jun 27, 2014)

currently in flower
purple duckfoot
sleestack x skunk #1
sweet deep grapefruit


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 27, 2014)

5 pineapple express 1000 w cfl


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 28, 2014)

Goji clones and GGG grapestomper bx


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 28, 2014)

doing a 3rd run of r/p skywalker while enjoying this from round#2 curing up nice after about 3 weeks in the jar


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 28, 2014)

My gods that looks sticky. If you lift the bud does that lid come with it?


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 28, 2014)

had a hard time trimming it unless fully dry it sticks to everything


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 28, 2014)

im admiring that golden gage


----------



## OldLuck (Jul 1, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> Nothing like some new beans... Just got these rolling..
> 
> Reeferman:
> Harmony bx ( unreleased)
> ...



Hey coolkid, how is ndn doing? I keep a few of his gems in the garden.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 1, 2014)

OldLuck said:


> Hey coolkid, how is ndn doing? I keep a few of his gems in the garden.


I wish I knew, nobody I
Know has heard from him since TSD imploded... Ndn sure has a great eye and collection for old lost genetics. These were passed for the purpose of creating another fgen so I plan on doing that and hope I can contact ndn and get him back fresh stock.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 1, 2014)

I like the last part of your post...
Very nice of you!


----------



## jaywan (Jul 1, 2014)

white rhino, purple suicide, purple monster, sour diesel, east coast sour diesel. All outdoor in miracle gro being fed dirty water.


----------



## Scroga (Jul 2, 2014)

Original amnesia
Green crack
Silver Kush
Dinachem
SagenSour 
GSC
Critical kush 
Cheese
SSDD
Lucky Charms
Anaesthesia


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 2, 2014)

In flower:
Blood Orange
Big Bud
Bubba Kush
Buku x California Special
SLH x Lemon Skunk

In Veg:
Jack Herer
Appollo Mist
Durban x SD/OG
Deadhead OG
Lemon Stomper
Amnesia
Mr Dank's Golden Ticket
Biker Kush 2.0


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 2, 2014)

TheHermit said:


> In flower:
> Blood Orange
> Big Bud
> Bubba Kush
> ...


got a thread to follow?


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 2, 2014)

No, I just joined here a few days ago. It is my first grow in a year and half, so I am still shaking off some rust. All of the plants in flower are pollen chucks I made myself except for the blood orange. The blood orange is about halfway through flowering, but it looks like it will be a massive yielder. I will try to remember to get a picture or two of it when I get home from work. I may start a grow log when I can start from the beginning of flowering, which hopefully will be soon. I am down to about a half of a mason jar of c99 that was harvested in 2012. I am excited to smoke anything new, even if it is big bud.


----------



## PaisleySunshine (Jul 2, 2014)

Critical HOG Auto (THSeeds freebie)
Northern HOG Auto (THSeeds freebie)
Critical OG Auto (Attitude Bday freebie)

First time growing with an indoor hydroponics system, so I thought I'd get all my autoflower freebies out of the way before tackling photoperiod strains.


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 3, 2014)

I finally got around to taking some pics. Sorry they are blurry, my camera is old

buku x california special day 56
 
shiva skunk x top 44 day 56
  
big bud day 56
 
blood orange day 27
  
super lemon haze x lemon skunk day 27
  
bubba kush day 10


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 4, 2014)

Damn, for bodhi gear, that blood orange is looking quite the yielder. What size pots ya in and how long you veg? Everything looks real nice!


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks. It is in a 3 gallon. I am not sure how long I vegged for, because I really don't keep track of veg times. I would say about two months or so under a 400 metal halide. It is my first time running bodhi and I am impressed so far. I am going to place a seed order later tonight as soon as my paycheck direct deposits and am looking at a few more of his strains if they aren't sold out by then.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 4, 2014)

Well please pop in the Bodhi thread and share that gal, looking awesome! Two month veg may explain the larger yield, but I think you will be happy with all those plants. Any odors off of her yet? I know some people were disappointed not to find an orange aroma, not to jinx ya. I do love most crosses with his now gone appy male.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 5, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Damn, for bodhi gear, that blood orange is looking quite the yielder. What size pots ya in and how long you veg? Everything looks real nice!


 Have you seen the Appy x Pine Queen thread on BB?... Mate, if you can score some of those Synergy freebies... BEAST of a yielder, typical B frost...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 5, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Have you seen the Appy x Pine Queen thread on BB?... Mate, if you can score some of those Synergy freebies... BEAST of a yielder, typical B frost...


Can't wait for them to get here man, I'll do 2 of each BT TE and Synergy


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 5, 2014)

Going Synergy and White Lotus next round  That, and I have an insanely lemony Salvation momma now. Finally got my lemon


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 5, 2014)

whoa, 79 xmas bud! thats whatsup! same as racers bubba 

what im running, just put stardawg, tresdawg, chem 4, and forum cut into flower. just cracked a few kraken x astro boy. was just gifted 98 bubba by a great friend. ace of spades and thumps mix will be flowered in 2 weeks. oh yea i just threw a bagseed berry white into flower, her stem rub is pine and milk chocolate! i get the munchies from the stemrub.

beans i got 2 daze ago from another great friend: yeti f3, mns afghan haze f2, sour grapes.

im ready to blow the doors of a few tents!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 6, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> whoa, 79 xmas bud! thats whatsup! same as racers bubba
> 
> what im running, just put stardawg, tresdawg, chem 4, and forum cut into flower. just cracked a few kraken x astro boy. was just gifted 98 bubba by a great friend. ace of spades and thumps mix will be flowered in 2 weeks. oh yea i just threw a bagseed berry white into flower, her stem rub is pine and milk chocolate! i get the munchies from the stemrub.
> 
> beans i got 2 daze ago from another great friend: yeti f3, mns afghan haze f2, sour grapes.


Holy crap, I need me a bigger veg space. I would love to play with this much variety at one time. Restecp.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 6, 2014)

Alot of fire should be coming from that harvesy. Cant wait to see some shots of your dawgs to compare.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 6, 2014)

TGA quantum kush/GGG talisman/Bodhi Golden Triangle+Satsuma
Last of my TK clones flowering too, passed the veggin clones around to friends to retrieve @ a later date.

When those finish, I'll be searching through beans I made myself.


----------



## booms111 (Jul 6, 2014)

Gorilla Glue #4 S1s (Hammerhead)
Chemdawg #4 S1s (Dr. Greenthumb)
Fuel (Connessiour genetics)
SilverJones (Homemade cross of SSSDH x Chemmy Jones)
Rem (Sin City Seeds)
Amnesia (Super Strains)
Kosher Tangie (Reserva Privada/DNA)
C99 (G13labs)


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 6, 2014)

shit MH, i need a bigger veg space as well! lol thank god ill be doubling down on flower space.

wbw, i cant wait either! i almost chopped a perfectly fine pineapple express at 3/4 weeks flower just to throw the dawgs in lol but i didnt...lucky bitch!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol good call. I hear alot of good on the p.express.

Take cuts of all the dawgs and hopefully I can get a male from my tre stardawgs and stardawg x cck cross


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 6, 2014)

My ghost of leeroys and cornbreads finished sexing got 3 females each so im taking clones transplanting and popping more beans soon


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well please pop in the Bodhi thread and share that gal, looking awesome! Two month veg may explain the larger yield, but I think you will be happy with all those plants. Any odors off of her yet? I know some people were disappointed not to find an orange aroma, not to jinx ya. I do love most crosses with his now gone appy male.


Not much of a smell to it. It has a mild lemon pledge smell if I rub the stem. I do have a male that really gives off the orange smell though.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jul 8, 2014)

booms111 said:


> Gorilla Glue #4 S1s (Hammerhead)
> Chemdawg #4 S1s (Dr. Greenthumb)
> Fuel (Connessiour genetics)
> SilverJones (Homemade cross of SSSDH x Chemmy Jones)
> ...


Booms keep me updated on the Rem from sin city. I hadmy eye on that to purchase


----------



## booms111 (Jul 8, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> Booms keep me updated on the Rem from sin city. I hadmy eye on that to purchase


There already done, I run the keeper I found. Its the shortest pheno all others were tall, most trichome coverage, nice berry flavor, best thing is its potency and quality of high. Its got a relaxing comfortable but not stoney or couchlocky high.


----------



## bleuballz (Jul 8, 2014)

I have
Vortex
Cheese quake
Killing fields
Blue God
TCVG skunk x gg
And GLO
Can't remember who the GLO is by, it was a freebie from the zon.
Has anyone grown the GLO?
I'd love to hear your experience.


----------



## Feroce (Jul 8, 2014)

Currently testing out some beans I made...Herijuana x Lemon Thai, Lemonberry x Lemon Thai, Selene (dark purple pheno) x Madonna, and Sugar Punch (superglue pheno) x Madonna.

Now, the Sugar Punch is a feminized plant, and a lot of folks say it's not a good thing to make beans from them...but I'm a stubborn old coot, I want to see for myself what happens.


----------



## bleuballz (Jul 8, 2014)

Feroce said:


> Currently testing out some beans I made...Herijuana x Lemon Thai, Lemonberry x Lemon Thai, Selene (dark purple pheno) x Madonna, and Sugar Punch (superglue pheno) x Madonna.
> 
> Now, the Sugar Punch is a feminized plant, and a lot of folks say it's not a good thing to make beans from them...but I'm a stubborn old coot, I want to see for myself what happens.


Those crosses sound tasty to me!


----------



## Feroce (Jul 8, 2014)

bleuballz said:


> Those crosses sound tasty to me!


The Heri x Lemon Thai and the Sugar Punch x Madonna were flipped @ 2 weeks of veg...and it's a good thing I flipped them early, too...one of the HLT plants is over a meter tall @ 4 weeks of flowering. Ain't stopped yet either

The Sugar Punch x Madonna has a really strong skunk/rotten meat pong, it's the first thing you notice when you step into the room...not much stretch on her.

The others (see sig) are just over a week old and will be flipped this weekend.

I have one more set of self-made beans to run, will be popping them in a month or so...JOTI's Lemon Skunk x KGB and straight KGB...which I think is from VISC.


----------



## bleuballz (Jul 8, 2014)

I've been wanting sugar punch for a long time, but it's always out. 
This is my first time with any 
Joti stuff. Same with tcvg. 
So far they are doing awesome though.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 8, 2014)

i think sincity has bred with some raskal fems. dont believe the bullshit.


----------



## Scroga (Jul 9, 2014)

What's the bull?


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jul 9, 2014)

Mr. Nice Black Widow x6
WOS NLxBB x2
WOS Afgan kush x Skunk x2
Sin City Whitenightmare x2
Herbies freebe skunk haze x3
Delicious Cotton Candy x2
Dinafem Og kush x1

Autos got Samsara Supersonic crystal storm x3
Samsara Flash Babylon x1

Just picked up a pack of GGG Grape stomper Og from Cannazon today really wanna try there Oak tree


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 9, 2014)

swagslayer420 said:


> Mr. Nice Black Widow x6
> WOS NLxBB x2
> WOS Afgan kush x Skunk x2
> Sin City Whitenightmare x2
> ...


SICK line up. I know all the new gear from Gage looks super exciting, but everybody always overlooks The Cornerstone... I have some finishing up in a few weeks I will come show them off. AMAZING girls. Lemons and nail polish right now lol, the smell can strip paint...


----------



## Feroce (Jul 9, 2014)

bleuballz said:


> I've been wanting sugar punch for a long time, but it's always out.
> This is my first time with any
> Joti stuff. Same with tcvg.
> So far they are doing awesome though.


Sannies has Sugar Punch in stock now...

...I'd like to get more of Jordans gear, (I do have God Bud) but my collection of genetics is already big enough to keep me going the rest of my life...but you know how that is, once you get locked into a serious seed collection, it's hard as hell to stop


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 9, 2014)

the bull= breeding with fem seeds will breed super hermy strains. just do the right selection as any breeding project and u wont create a super herm.


----------



## bleuballz (Jul 9, 2014)

Feroce said:


> Sannies has Sugar Punch in stock now...
> 
> ...I'd like to get more of Jordans gear, (I do have God Bud) but my collection of genetics is already big enough to keep me going the rest of my life...but you know how that is, once you get locked into a serious seed collection, it's hard as hell to stop


Thanks for letting me know.
I will be grabbing a pack for next summer.
I ordered god bud, but it must have been out and got BG instead.
No biggie.
Ummm about breeding with fem seeds...
Last year I pollinated a dr.greenthumb bubba x OG, with Jack the Ripper.
I sprouted 4 seeds, and flowered all four. Female, no hermie traits at all.
Decent smoke, BUT all four had pretty much the same smell, and it wasn't appealing to me at all. Kinda moldy cheese meets vics vapo rub.
I didn't want to loose those bog genes, but yuk.
Not saying I won't have any hermies in the other seeds, just didn't have any problem in the four I popped.


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

i'm running cross...*Fireballs*(fire alien kush x cherry puff)
2nd place indoor nugs.

get it in..........


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2014)

genuity said:


> i'm running cross...*Fireballs*(fire alien kush x cherry puff)
> 2nd place indoor nugs.
> 
> get it in..........


Genuity I think I'd like to smoke with you  You got some nice sounding x's


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

take your bubba og x jtr. cross it to itself(f2) and you should be able to find some of those bubba og genes u want.


----------



## dominica (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm starting a Bodhi grow at my new OD location..I have these strains just started 

solos stash
strange love
tranquil elephantizer remix v2
snow queen
blueberry hill
dream beaver


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Genuity I think I'd like to smoke with you  You got some nice sounding x's


i have not even got to smoke any of the flowers from fireballs,and it has won a cup...

i did a run of some,but had stray/herm pollen fly in the room on that run,from another strain.

this time,i just kept the best of the lot of veggers..
 
^^this corner one.the rest got the boot.
 
this is her a few weeks later.as she was being striped for a clone run(and i do not know how this one will do at all)

these was the first time i ran them,made it to around 2-3 weeks 12/12.
 

..id smoke wit ya any day.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 10, 2014)

Feroce said:


> Currently testing out some beans I made...Herijuana x Lemon Thai, Lemonberry x Lemon Thai, Selene (dark purple pheno) x Madonna, and Sugar Punch (superglue pheno) x Madonna.
> 
> Now, the Sugar Punch is a feminized plant, and a lot of folks say it's not a good thing to make beans from them...but I'm a stubborn old coot, I want to see for myself what happens.


Those people are only sometimes correct. Sugar Punch likely will have a lot of variability in the offspring because of it's polyhybrid nature, but it breeds pretty true for some pretty awesome things too so that will be interesting.

The chances of bad recessives emerging in some feminized lines is higher, but it all comes down to the genetics in the end. IE: Breeding with OG S1's you are almost certain to introduce hermaphrodism into whatever line you are creating (and I somewhat suspect that there is more than one gene linked to this phenomenon in relation to stress and it's ability to be triggered easily vs just straight intersex plants, I think they are related but different).


----------



## Feroce (Jul 10, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Those people are only sometimes correct. Sugar Punch likely will have a lot of variability in the offspring because of it's polyhybrid nature, but it breeds pretty true for some pretty awesome things too so that will be interesting.
> 
> The chances of bad recessives emerging in some feminized lines is higher, but it all comes down to the genetics in the end. IE: Breeding with OG S1's you are almost certain to introduce hermaphrodism into whatever line you are creating (and I somewhat suspect that there is more than one gene linked to this phenomenon in relation to stress and it's ability to be triggered easily vs just straight intersex plants, I think they are related but different).



Oh, I agree, there's always a chance of bad shit happening...just gotta deal with it and move on.

That said, I ran that Sugar Punch cut for almost a year, and never a herm to be seen, so I'm pretty sure there won't be a problem.

Madonna is The One x Blue Kronic, Sugar Punch is The One x SSH...The Madonna dad was Blue Kronic dom I think, blueish fan leaves and a heavy skunk/rotten meat funk.

Should be lots of interesting cuts in there somewhere

Had to bend over one of the Heri x Lemon Thai plants tonight...she's gone from 25cm @ flip to almost 1.3 meters @ 4 weeks


----------



## Banana444 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ch9 climax auto, Buddha magnum auto, rd kyber kush, seedism taste bud, ducksfoot, and some bagseed.


----------



## OldLuck (Jul 16, 2014)

C99 ibl 
Shoreline
A13 F4
crazy haze x yeti og
AK47/NL x Superskunk
Junkyard dog x NL6/chem d
RKS x DC
Chem d x Lost skunk
white superskunk
orange goo x mendo joe skunk
white ruskia x mendo joe skunk


----------



## AZGreenAcresMM (Jul 20, 2014)

Critical Jack, Cotton Candy, Blue Dream, Chemdawg, Trainwreck, Raspberry Cough, La Women, & Cheese.


----------



## bleuballz (Jul 20, 2014)

Orange goo sounds good.
I've never heard of it before.


----------



## mackdx (Jul 20, 2014)

Sickmeds wonder kush and psycho crack. Just sprouted some of Pyramid 's anesthesia and tutankamon. Will be interesting to see how they turn out.


----------



## ActionHanks (Jul 20, 2014)

mackdx said:


> Sickmeds wonder kush and psycho crack. Just sprouted some of Pyramid 's anesthesia and tutankamon. Will be interesting to see how they turn out.


I've run both those pyramid lines. They're both pretty stoney, the anesthesia more so obs, but the Tut yields great and imo finishes realllly fast lol.


----------



## mackdx (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, Hank!


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 21, 2014)

Running from the crops!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2014)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> If med cannabis pulls thru here. I might not move to Colorado. Well that's if it ain't regulated bitch ass style.


looooool


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm running mostly PeakseedsBC. 

Skunk Berry
Northernberry
Northern Skunk

And another mom and pop Vancouver Island breeder Headstash Burmese tester beans.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 23, 2014)

seedlings:
tga dr. who
subrosa gardens yabba dabba diesel (sour d x fruity pebbles og)
classic seed lemon pride
wheezer weed seeds stardog x bio-diesel

vegging:
rare danknessdocs og
sin city power purps
sick meds green crack
alphakronik dawg father
blue heron f2 (made by me)

flowering:
subrosa gardens reptilian og
sin city sin mint cookies
pnw roots alion
dynasty pineapple fields
sin city nightfire og
hazeman grape stomper bx
area 51 voyager

smoking chernobyl covered in fpog dry ice hash


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 24, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> View attachment 3236562 The crazy bull dyke mafia that's when I'm running


If someone was standing next to us I would break his knee before we ran


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 24, 2014)

Unsexed seedlings:
9lb Hammer
Cuvee

First Time Flowering:
Jillybean
Space Candy
Brian Berry Cough

Regulars in my garden:
The Third Dimension(my all time favorite)
Dairy Queen(18ishTHC,lost recent lab results, flavor is out of this world, patient favorite)
Querkle(22.9%THCA, .3%CBD, .3%CBN)
Bubble Cheese(Big Buddha Seeds) (22.5%THCA, 1.9%CBD, .1%CBN)
Timewreck(untested)
Pennywise(untested...but good feeling it's a close 50/50 thc/cbd)

test results on remaining strains coming soon....

You can call me a TGA fanboy if you want, but Sub personally sent me my first good genetics(3D, Querkle), due to me asking a personal favor to help my wifes medical condition! Thanks again Sub! So I have decided to return the favor and try a lot of his gear, with great success! I have a local TGA distributor.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2014)

Just popped 10 stardawgs x commerce city kush. Along with clones from my previous failed run  cornbread ghost of leeroy and stardawg f1s


----------



## gabechihua (Aug 24, 2014)

jpdnkstr said:


> The Third Dimension(my all time favorite)


+1 When someone like yourself who has grown so many TGA strains says this one is his fave people really need to take note. This is definitely not the TGA strain to overlook, 100% pure DANK.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 25, 2014)

In the flower room Synergy and White Lotus by Bodhi, just pulled some Salvation and kept a lemony as farq momma, clones off that and Dank Sinatra Remix going in to flower next week. Also have a rare gem in veg, Cascadian Frost from Swami Seeds, not easy to grow but I know she will be worth it. And my final test run for Gage we have SVF x Cherry Puff, Grape Stomper x GSOG and Grape Stomper x GS Aloha White Widow. The keeper tent is getting full with 12 phenos now, even one more bean and I don't know how we will cope.


----------



## mrCRC420 (Aug 25, 2014)

So I just harvested seeds from a Cush x OG Critical cross; I named it "OG Cush" - and I've got 3 sprouted and a few more in the soil  Very excited about this one; the mother Cush plant (aka green crack) smelled like over-candied butterscotch pieces; too delicious.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 26, 2014)

couple yeti sprouts and some northern lights bx from red eyed genetics.


----------



## indicat33 (Aug 27, 2014)

Female Seeds -Lemon Kush & Sagarmathas' - Western Winds (Kali Mist) about 28 days in  They're developing nice resin along with an exotic smell. No lemon tones (yet?) but a lovely Hindu-Kush aroma, and a spicy, candied smell wafting from the Kali Mist. We Love watching those colas swell


----------



## TheHermit (Feb 17, 2015)

Always liked this thread. Thought I would bring it back from the dead.

In flower

2 Blood Orange f2
HSO Bubba Kush
Sensi Jack Herer
HSO Green Crack
Mystery seed

as soon as I get rooted clones, I will be adding

Karma Biker Kush 2.0
Dutch Passion Outlaw


----------



## 401bigsm0ke (Feb 17, 2015)

@ActionHanks 
got sum prymaid annesthsia nd white widow autos u know anyything about them?does prymaid got good genetics n high yeild?
i also got royal queen northern lights auto


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 22, 2015)

Gud... miss ya you crazy muthafu...


----------



## booms111 (Feb 22, 2015)

in bloom- 5 different chem d x gsc's , fuel, silverjones, gg#4s1 #1, sfv og

in veg- kosher tangies, super stardawg x fire alien f2's, ak47 x blueberry joey weed, GG#4 s1 #1 & #3, silverjones, sfv og #1&#2, fuel, chem d x gsc #3


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Feb 22, 2015)

landrace sativa's..[yes a devil for punishment]

i hope to find more than "intersex expression"

lambsbread
panama red
anon'sVietnamee black
ot1 haze 
santa marta colombian gold

haze /nl5 x malawi

also
one short chemo x malawi f1[so freaky looking..has a bud growing out of one leaf too…quite a few new split leaves]
two original kashmiri landrace beans
one stuporsonic left from early y2k


----------



## Moldy (Feb 23, 2015)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> landrace sativa's..[yes a devil for punishment]
> 
> i hope to find more than "intersex expression"
> 
> ...


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Feb 23, 2015)

hi Moldy[love the name]
i cannot view because i am not a member BUT

cannatonic is WAY sativa …[south east asian stylee]
grown well it is a good plant…not enough light etc..she may not be pretty

the first grow of the dalat ,,i grew her with care and ended up with basically twigs on a lot of larger twigs

each day i would sift through those twigs and get a small pinner..take atoke[ok two]…wait until my heart started to thump
then play my guit for three hrs..i had great looking indica buds
i wanted THE TWIGS
unfortunately not all those dalat seeds produced weed like that
some of then other dalat phneo's twigs were best left as twigs


----------



## larry bird 77 (Feb 23, 2015)

biginning the bloom:
critical sensistar delicious seeds
white masterkush og raskal
banana peel illuminati
super sour skunk hortilab
karmabitch rare dankness
truth serum pisces genetics
true og elemental
lemon bubble pheno finder
the rem sincity
kalimist serious
jack sannies


----------



## Moldy (Feb 23, 2015)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> hi Moldy[love the name]
> i cannot view because i am not a member BUT
> 
> cannatonic is WAY sativa …[south east asian stylee]
> ...


You may be on to something as I have twigs growing on twigs. I just chopped at 16 weeks and it's drying now.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 24, 2015)

If you want your heart to thump like a v12 engine and your mind to race at light speed, combined with some lovely rushes through skin and muscle... Bodhi's Dream Beaver. It is really insanely potent to boot. Fat yields, no twigs more like bats. The most 'uppy' herb I have ever had and I come from where sativa calls home, tip of Africa. If that is the effect you want, get a pack, and if it isn't stay faaaar away. Repeat, really damn potent.


----------



## boilingoil (Feb 24, 2015)

8 Blue Mangos and 2 Blue Dreams.


----------



## Moldy (Feb 24, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> If you want your heart to thump like a v12 engine and your mind to race at light speed, combined with some lovely rushes through skin and muscle... Bodhi's Dream Beaver. It is really insanely potent to boot. Fat yields, no twigs more like bats. The most 'uppy' herb I have ever had and I come from where sativa calls home, tip of Africa. If that is the effect you want, get a pack, and if it isn't stay faaaar away. Repeat, really damn potent.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'll give it a try. This cannatonic plant has weird phenos and I wasn't looking for a soring sativa but now that you bring it... up sounds good for my fall grow! I'm taking some time off growing since it's getting warm around here now.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Feb 24, 2015)

moldy..yeh pretty leafy but u got actual cola's in there,,it looks like big bud compared to the dalat i grew
nice colour …yiu grew it ok..maybe shoulda left it another 10 weeks[joke]

looks like she wanted to revege too

thanks madhamish will have to check components


----------



## numberfour (Feb 24, 2015)

Fems
th seeds, underdawg og / snowbud
hso, greencrack / pineapple skunk / trainwreck
bomb, cherrybomb
dna, sour kosher
r.p, silver kush
?, either thc bomb or holy grail kush, slight mix up with seed

Regs
mates, blueberry x cheese
mine, cheese x holiday shit


----------



## mr mustache (Feb 25, 2015)

Hitting flower next week:
Chemical Kush 
Valley Dawg
Mackinaw Trail Mix
Slippery Rails
La Hindu x Old Ghani
Stardawg x 88G13/hp
Forum x chemdawg
OGKB x cherry puff

Finishing this week:
Bog bubble
Alien Matter
Immortal OG
Santa Muerte
nigerian biker x 501st OG
Grease F2
Sweet Collision
Golden Goat x Grateful Dawg
Big Skunk


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 25, 2015)

I am running on a treadmill in my mind right now, thanks to the stony powers of some headband. Which is what I am growing.


----------



## purplehays1 (Feb 26, 2015)

DNA -- OG LA Affie

amazing flowers with purple leaves and calyx's, coming down as soon as the in-laws leave town


----------



## COGrown (Feb 26, 2015)

purplehays1 said:


> DNA -- OG LA Affie
> 
> amazing flowers with purple leaves and calyx's, coming down as soon as the in-laws leave town


The LA Affie cut is pure magic, I'm sure these will be amazing. 

At various points of life in my grow I have, let's see, from bodhi I've got skunk91, elphinstone, tranquil elephantizer, sunshine daydream, pinesoul x g13hp, dirty hippy x g13/hp, goji og (female from seed), goji og (queen mother cut), and Space Cake. I ended up with two rather different keeper cuts of Kosher Kush (for now, anyways) from DNA. Anesthesia from Escobar, New Blue Diesel from Sannie, Blue Magoo bx2 from Dynasty, Peyote Purple from Cannabiogen, ECSD x Appalachia from H&L. Clone only's, Golden Goat, Skywalker OG, Snowcap, GSC Forum, and pre-98 bubba. I might be missing something here or there.


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2015)

Yoga flame @5 weeks


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 26, 2015)

COGrown said:


> The LA Affie cut is pure magic, I'm sure these will be amazing.
> 
> At various points of life in my grow I have, let's see, from bodhi I've got skunk91, elphinstone, tranquil elephantizer, sunshine daydream, pinesoul x g13hp, dirty hippy x g13/hp, goji og (female from seed), goji og (queen mother cut), and Space Cake. I ended up with two rather different keeper cuts of Kosher Kush (for now, anyways) from DNA. Anesthesia from Escobar, New Blue Diesel from Sannie, Blue Magoo bx2 from Dynasty, Peyote Purple from Cannabiogen, ECSD x Appalachia from H&L. Clone only's, Golden Goat, Skywalker OG, Snowcap, GSC Forum, and pre-98 bubba. I might be missing something here or there.


Wow. Quite the list there.

So you'd recommend the Kosher Kush I take it? Also, have you tried the Blue Magoo Bx2 yet? That's one that looks pretty tempting to scoop up.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 26, 2015)

Running Golden Goat, GGG Daybreaker, Delicious Seeds Critical Super Silver Haze, Girl Scout Cookies and Flo.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 26, 2015)

I have switched to growing daffodils and they are lovely. Next, an indoor carrot farm.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 26, 2015)

Currently running 303 biodiesel, pre98 bubba, Corleone Kush, ggg daybreaker, critical sensi star. Oh yeah goji og, 818 headband, and fire alien. Cheers


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2015)

I wish I would have grab more packs of 303 seeds..


----------



## COGrown (Feb 26, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Wow. Quite the list there.
> 
> So you'd recommend the Kosher Kush I take it? Also, have you tried the Blue Magoo Bx2 yet? That's one that looks pretty tempting to scoop up.


I would recommend it to people willing to go through a full pack, I got two great females out of six. The rest had either the potency and not the taste, or the taste and not the potency. My blue magoo's are just a couple weeks old in veg, and going rather slowly, which is not surprising. There were also some early mutants, which is also not surprising.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> I wish I would have grab more packs of 303 seeds..


 Alot of growers say the same thing including me.


----------



## D619 (Mar 3, 2015)

Flower room.. 2 weeks in.
Forum cut, bluedream , true OG, norcal sour d, pre-98 bubba..

Not sure why uploading photos seems to be a challenge on here, but here's a shot of the GSC Forum.. Just over 2 weeks.


----------



## D619 (Mar 3, 2015)

Pheno hunting through a pack of Sinmints and GG#4 x Monster Cookies.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2015)

Sincity seeds sinmint cookies


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 7, 2015)

D619 said:


> Pheno hunting through a pack of Sinmints and GG#4 x Monster Cookies.


Keep me updated on both. I know what SinMints look like but been waiting to see the GG4 x MC. Still wanna see the SinMints too. 



[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3366792 View attachment 3366790 Sincity seeds sinmint cookies


Awesome simply put. Can't wait to run mines.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm running Chem 3 x 88g13/HP, GG4 x SourJack, SFVOG x Longbottom Leaf, Purple Urkle x Purple Indica BX3, Platinum Delights from clone, soaking FruityPebbles OG now. Got GSC clone don't know which cut but doesn't look like forum and Chernobyl clone. 

Popping more seeds at months end. Gonna be a great year


----------



## D619 (Mar 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3366792 View attachment 3366790 Sincity seeds sinmint cookies


Hell yeah..


----------



## D619 (Mar 7, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Keep me updated on both. I know what SinMints look like but been waiting to see the GG4 x MC. Still wanna see the SinMints too.
> 
> will do...! Cheers


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 7, 2015)

C99, Rainbow Jones, Loud Headband 4 pheno's, Critical Sensi Star, GDP, and a whole lot more in the lineup. Going to start planting more as people start voting.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 7, 2015)

My lineup?

Super Lemon Haze
Black Widow (sat pheno keeper)
Sweet Skunk (just babies though for now)
Romulan (grape cut)
Tombstone (Ghost OG x Tuscon Haze... all of them were winners.. seriously... some more so than others gonna run them all again.. they are F2's so there was quite a bit of variation)
CBD Nordle (hardly an elite cut but it is what it says it is.. pretty medicinal)
Holy Princess
C99 (probably won't run this again after the next couple cycles, it's good but not great for me)
Sugar Punch
Silverfields
Peyote Purple

Not going to keep the zamals... too wild for me. I need my room to be more productive for now. Still going strong, haven't cut them yet.... almost 100 days. And one of them is throwing massive amounts of new pistils... like it's forming entirely new undeveloped buds (on top of buds I thought were going to be finishing soon) and I still don't see any amber. Milky... some.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 7, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> My lineup?
> 
> Super Lemon Haze
> Black Widow (sat pheno keeper)
> ...


Shes a wild one!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 7, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Shes a wild one!


Yeah, they look pretty awful at this point too mostly. Well, one looks ok... they are not easy to grow properly. There is quite a bit of frost on a few phenotypes. Most don't have a very strong smell, one does though. I guess we'll see. I still have a clone of the strong smeller but I'm leaning towards killing it and keeping the pure sats on the back burner until I get a better setup to do a few in smaller numbers.

My room is too important for me at the moment.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 8, 2015)

Bodhi, Greenpoint, Dynasty.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 9, 2015)

I know most of us have been surprised by plants, but holy shit balls. This CBD Nordle (Dinafem, although I think it's from CBD Crew as well, same genetics different distributor could be wrong though) has really floored me. 

The bag appeal is not so good compared to what people expect today. Just isn't. It's not lacking trichromes, just not big beautiful ones and hardly any on the fans. And then there's a tonne of red hairs... it's old school in appearance. 

Anyway I had chopped it a long time ago. I had been putting it into cookies for my dog. But I actually tried smoking it for the first time last night with my buddies. And every single one of us was completely shocked by the effects. Very strong and pronounced. Also very heady. One silvertip joint between the three of us had us giggling like school girls. 

Not at all what I was expecting.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 3, 2015)

Damn, I miss this thread, nostalgia.


----------



## TheHermit (May 4, 2015)

Dutch Passion Outlaw -day 64
KC Brains California Special day 48
Humboldt Bubba Kush -day 32
Ace Kali China x Orient Express day 29
Epik Blue Dream Cookies day 18 & 14

Also growing a few on my own chucks 12/12 from seed
2 deadhead x escaped
1 sour diesel x afghan kush special


----------



## past times (May 4, 2015)

Right now i have a closet full of Tomato starts  6 different cherry species and 6 medium to jumbo sized species...that said, as soon as this heads outside which is this week, I am starting autos. I haven't ran them in a long time but got the urge to get some last week. Tracking has my purchase in my city and on way to doorstep  Not sure what I am going to start first but have Short stuff MI5 (reg), SS Dr. feelgood(reg), LR Purple Ryder(Fem), freebies are short stuff feminizeed auto mix, fem the ogre, and reg micron...leaning towards doing 2 of auto mix to get started in 5 gallon dwc's. Need to hone the skills a little with autos before trying to breed my better seeds


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 4, 2015)

My next seed run will be tangerine power, either 15 or 30 beans. If I get my hazeman grape 13, in route from the tude, then I'll do the 12 grapes and 15 tangs or do 30 if the package is intercepted. I have a bunch of feminized beans too that will get popped at some point as well but for now working with regs looking for new females and possible males.

My next seed purchases are most likely be: 
peak's northern lights, sweet skunk and blueberry - couple packs each
kc brain's mango - 2 or 3 packs regs - might try a pack of his california special too because it is a orange bud too.
bodhi's satsuma, and maybe something else as well
serious seeds ak-47 - most likely just one pack but maybe two
JOTI's god bud - 2 packs

I'm sure others will come up but those are ones I've been thinking about lately. Cheers


----------



## MjMama (May 4, 2015)

Hey guys, Im new around here and wanted to introduce myself. Im Mjmama, a lady grower from Northern Ca. Right now I'm running 

Alien OG
Holy Grail Kush
Ken's GDP
Hindu Kush
Banana OG
818 Headband 
Sour Diesel
Deadhead OG 
Golden Gun
SpaceBalls 

And I'm probably going to crack some stuff from Garden Ablaze Seeds soon too. I just got their Cherry Sherbet, Nana Pie, and Neverland. And Everlasting Grape Stomper from Best Coast Genetics. 

The Golden Gun and Spaceballs are from a upcoming breeder friend of mine. I have pics in my grow journal if anyone's curious.


----------



## karoniates (May 8, 2015)

MjMama said:


> Hey guys, Im new around here and wanted to introduce myself. Im Mjmama, a lady grower from Northern Ca. Right now I'm running
> 
> Alien OG
> Holy Grail Kush
> ...


How's your GDP coming along?


----------



## petedav (May 9, 2015)

karoniates said:


> How's your GDP coming along?


i have 9 out of ten pop through the soil this morning of this GDP and wud be nice to see how yours are going pal?


----------



## TheHermit (May 9, 2015)

7 out of 8 popped on my latest germination.
2 skunk #1 from sensi
3 critical skunk from mr nice
super lemon haze from greenhouse
sour kosher from dna
The dazy jones I dropped hasn't popped yet. I am going to give it a few more days.


----------



## bellcore (May 9, 2015)

Nirvana freebies 21 days
Provision Purple Widow 10 days
Royal Queen Seeds Critical seedling
Green House Super Lemon Haze seedling

One of the nirvana freebies is Sativa dom and I can't wait to try her. One of the Purple Widows turned out to be male so I chopped, dug out the old root ball and up potted a pre-flowering Nirvana freebie from a party cup. Used some nice myco on the rootball and hygrozyme to prep. the soil.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 9, 2015)

bellcore said:


> Nirvana freebies 21 days
> Provision Purple Widow 10 days
> Royal Queen Seeds Critical seedling
> Green House Super Lemon Haze seedling
> ...


Recommend pondzyme instead of hygrozyme... if you google replacing hygro with it you'll get some interesting info. It costs like 1/1000th the price and works just as well.


----------



## the real mccoy (May 9, 2015)

SOL Sweet Tooth #3 '02 cut!!


----------



## MjMama (May 9, 2015)

karoniates said:


> How's your GDP coming along?


This is my outdoor girl. Super short and bushy with tight node spacing. I busted one of her branches when transplanting so she is a little lopsided now but the growth was originally very uniform.


----------



## karoniates (May 9, 2015)

petedav said:


> i have 9 out of ten pop through the soil this morning of this GDP and wud be nice to see how yours are going pal?


I got 10 kens GDP seeds but I'm waiting to have a good indoor spot to grow them. Have you ever grown GDP before your current grow?


----------



## karoniates (May 9, 2015)

MjMama said:


> This is my outdoor girl. Super short and bushy with tight node spacing. I busted one of her branches when transplanting so she is a little lopsided now but the growth was originally very uniform.
> View attachment 3414546


Lookin good so far. Is that kens GDP or clone only?


----------



## karoniates (May 9, 2015)

karoniates said:


> Lookin good so far. Is that kens GDP or clone only?


Never mind I didn't notice your original post says kens lol I got 10 seeds ready to go. Is it difficult to find a real purple pheno?


----------



## karoniates (May 9, 2015)

bellcore said:


> Nirvana freebies 21 days
> Provision Purple Widow 10 days
> Royal Queen Seeds Critical seedling
> Green House Super Lemon Haze seedling
> ...


All of provision seeds look killer but I never heard of them till a couple weeks ago so I don't wanna risk spending my money on anything that might Hermie or turn out average. How's your purple widow so far?


----------



## MjMama (May 9, 2015)

karoniates said:


> Lookin good so far. Is that kens GDP or clone only?


Thanks. It's a clone of the Ken's that I got from a club in Sacramento. I've ran Urkle and Grape Ape before but this is my first time with GDP. Im excited.


----------



## bellcore (May 9, 2015)

karoniates said:


> All of provision seeds look killer but I never heard of them till a couple weeks ago so I don't wanna risk spending my money on anything that might Hermie or turn out average. How's your purple widow so far?


Looking good. Vigorous. Nice to do biz with a north american company.
EDIT: and great customer service.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2015)

A cross I made of buddha's dream x critical sensi star. Calling it critical dream star for now but will think of a more fitting name if it is needed. I made a lot of seeds and popped eight which four are female. I just posted a couple plants but I do have a journal going on them as well.
 

Just finishing up last four females from my 15 pack of Buddha's dream sin city, the above plant's Aunts. I used a buddha male to pollenate the critical sensi stars, which I no longer have pictures of, but I do have shots of the BD females.


----------



## topcat (May 10, 2015)

I've settled for these for this season;
Bogbubble - BOG
Lung Candy - Motarebel
Tangerine Power - Sin City
Early Queen - Mr. Nice
Angel Heart - Mr. Nice


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2015)

topcat said:


> I've settled for these for this season;
> Bogbubble - BOG
> Lung Candy - Motarebel
> Tangerine Power - Sin City
> ...


I got two packs of tangerine power regulars that I will hopefully get to in next couple of months. I've seen some killer grows of the tang power. Kudos my man.

Edit: I know older members might be annoyed but I always liked this thread and I think I'm gonna keep it rolling.


----------



## topcat (May 10, 2015)

The tangerine power regular seeds I bought from Hemp Depot are vigorous, almost leaping out of their shells. I'm an older member (age wise) but it's always informative to see what others are growing. I am still trying to find the one variety I can live with. Still searching for the bubblegum. Many thanks to Nature's Green Remedies and BOG. I'll likely never order from overseas again with U.S. banks increasing. I'll still buy from PeakSeedsBC though, as well as Hemp Depot.


----------



## VirtualHerd (May 10, 2015)

Grape Candy - seeds of compassion
Blue Heron - Dynasty seeds
Dog - Breeders botique

Assorted single pick n mix/ freebies giving a try

NLxbig bud - world of seeds
Strawberry - spliff seeds
Black domina X OG - unknown


----------



## innerG (May 10, 2015)

I've got 2 Northern Lights and 1 Dutch Treat going.

Started from clones from Cloner's Market in Seattle






Got NL cause I'm kind of a noob, and Dutch Treat because I like it lol


----------



## past times (May 10, 2015)

Just starting to germ 2 purple ryder fem's...1 in 4 gallon of soil mix, 1 in a 5 gallon DWC bubble bucket. Excited to see the side by side growth of soil to hydro. Also started a random fem autoflower from short stuff in 5 gal DWC.


----------



## Christian Stoner (May 10, 2015)

Lake of fire, triangle kush cookies, chemical kush, og chem, valley dawg, Big Skunk, Heart of Gold, diesel fire, sin valley og, lime skunk, blueberry bx, cheesedog, locktite, strwberry cookies 3.0, sweet collision, slippery rails, mackinaw trailmix.


----------



## karoniates (May 10, 2015)

topcat said:


> The tangerine power regular seeds I bought from Hemp Depot are vigorous, almost leaping out of their shells. I'm an older member (age wise) but it's always informative to see what others are growing. I am still trying to find the one variety I can live with. Still searching for the bubblegum. Many thanks to Nature's Green Remedies and BOG. I'll likely never order from overseas again with U.S. banks increasing. I'll still buy from PeakSeedsBC though, as well as Hemp Depot.


Try GTA seed bank too if you like Canadian seedbanks. That's where I order from. Is hemp depot reliable? I saw a couple bad reviews so I never tried them yet.


topcat said:


> The tangerine power regular seeds I bought from Hemp Depot are vigorous, almost leaping out of their shells. I'm an older member (age wise) but it's always informative to see what others are growing. I am still trying to find the one variety I can live with. Still searching for the bubblegum. Many thanks to Nature's Green Remedies and BOG. I'll likely never order from overseas again with U.S. banks increasing. I'll still buy from PeakSeedsBC though, as well as Hemp Depot.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 11, 2015)

I had no issue with my only order from Hemp Depot.


----------



## topcat (May 11, 2015)

I'm unaware of bad reviews of Hemp Depot. I've ordered at least six times and have had no issues. They themselves don't offer free seeds, though some makers they carry do, on occasion. I don't buy for free seeds, though.


----------



## greywind (May 11, 2015)

Christian Stoner said:


> Lake of fire, triangle kush cookies, chemical kush, og chem, valley dawg, Big Skunk, Heart of Gold, diesel fire, sin valley og, lime skunk, blueberry bx, cheesedog, locktite, strwberry cookies 3.0, sweet collision, slippery rails, mackinaw trailmix.


Nice list! I have those same Jaws beans, but I'm holding off on them right now. I do have a hunt going that includes, Jaws Gear Alien Matter & FPOG F3, TGA Locomotion, and Ocean Grown Genetics Alien Rift & Tahoe Abduction. They won't be flowered out until they show sex, hopefully another 3 weeks or so. Finishing up a run of clones over the next week that includes Grape Ape, Jedi Kush, Critical Kush, and a Lemon Kush. Cheers all!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 17, 2015)

Just threw my critical dream stars in flower so I'll report on them from time to time. Plus I just chopped two buddhas dream with another scheduled to come down today or tomor. Pics to come later.


----------



## Moe Flo (May 18, 2015)

I just started non bag seed runs. I purchased some seeds and was given cuts/seeds.
For now I'll be running these:

Project 13
Warda Reek'n OG
Sour Diesel (clone)
GSC x Blue Power
Big Bud

I have some Orange Cleaner hybrid seeds given to me by a friends local breeder that I'm thinking of germing as well as some BC Bud x WW that are suppose to be on the way. I've never grown any of those strains except the BB. I'm challenging myself this year.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 18, 2015)

topcat said:


> The tangerine power regular seeds I bought from Hemp Depot are vigorous, almost leaping out of their shells. I'm an older member (age wise) but it's always informative to see what others are growing. I am still trying to find the one variety I can live with. Still searching for the bubblegum. Many thanks to Nature's Green Remedies and BOG. I'll likely never order from overseas again with U.S. banks increasing. I'll still buy from PeakSeedsBC though, as well as Hemp Depot.


My thoughts exactly on the seed banks topcat. NGR, Hemp Depot, and Peak Seeds are my favorites. I like Sannies too, but that's the only euro seed bank I see myself dealing with again (barring a great promo at Seedsman or Choice).

As for the Bubblegum, I was very disappointed in Serious Seeds version. Nothing close to a bubblegum taste or smell. I've got a couple Bubblegummers from Ace going right now trying to find that elusive bubblegum smoke.....


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 18, 2015)

past times said:


> Just starting to germ 2 purple ryder fem's...1 in 4 gallon of soil mix, 1 in a 5 gallon DWC bubble bucket. Excited to see the side by side growth of soil to hydro. Also started a random fem autoflower from short stuff in 5 gal DWC.


There is no comparison between DWC and soil when you're looking at growth and yield. The DWC will kill the soil in that department. You just can't replicate the amount of oxygen to the root zone that DWC gives you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 18, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> As for the Bubblegum, I was very disappointed in Serious Seeds version. Nothing close to a bubblegum taste or smell. I've got a couple Bubblegummers from Ace going right now trying to find that elusive bubblegum smoke.....


I thought I got lucky with the one of my buddha's dreams because in early and mid flower she had a juicy fruit bubblegum smell to her but when I chopped her friday night I didn't pick up any of the smell. But on the upside one of my BDs has a very blue dreamish smell and the scissor hash over powered the bud I put it on, so you win some and lose some I reckon.


----------



## petedav (May 19, 2015)

karoniates said:


> I got 10 kens GDP seeds but I'm waiting to have a good indoor spot to grow them. Have you ever grown GDP before your current grow?


i have not grown kens GDP from seeds before, heard good things a few years back, but lately been reading lots of bad reviews so im skeptical. all ten are through and already as seedlins they smell sweet. hope you get your indoor grow space sorted swn.


----------



## petedav (May 19, 2015)

greywind said:


> Nice list! I have those same Jaws beans, but I'm holding off on them right now. I do have a hunt going that includes, Jaws Gear Alien Matter & FPOG F3, TGA Locomotion, and Ocean Grown Genetics Alien Rift & Tahoe Abduction. They won't be flowered out until they show sex, hopefully another 3 weeks or so. Finishing up a run of clones over the next week that includes Grape Ape, Jedi Kush, Critical Kush, and a Lemon Kush. Cheers all!


nice,how does the gape ape smell and grow like?


----------



## MjMama (May 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> There is no comparison between DWC and soil when you're looking at growth and yield. The DWC will kill the soil in that department. You just can't replicate the amount of oxygen to the root zone that DWC gives you.


Have you tried SIP's yet? A smart pot of organic super soil over a tray of perlite. The perlite half filled with water. This gives the roots a constant supply of air and water, while in an organic soil enviroment. Best of both worlds.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 19, 2015)

MjMama said:


> Have you tried SIP's yet? A smart pot of organic super soil over a tray of perlite. The perlite half filled with water. This gives the roots a constant supply of air and water, while in an organic soil enviroment. Best of both worlds.


I haven't. Seems like something worthy of trying out. No worries about root rot doing this?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> My thoughts exactly on the seed banks topcat. NGR, Hemp Depot, and Peak Seeds are my favorites. I like Sannies too, but that's the only euro seed bank I see myself dealing with again (barring a great promo at Seedsman or Choice).
> 
> As for the Bubblegum, I was very disappointed in Serious Seeds version. Nothing close to a bubblegum taste or smell. I've got a couple Bubblegummers from Ace going right now trying to find that elusive bubblegum smoke.....


If you want full on bubblegum try Nirvana's Bubblelicious. Performs as advertised. Just bubblegum isn't as nice a flavor as it sounds mate. Not for me at least.


----------



## MjMama (May 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I haven't. Seems like something worthy of trying out. No worries about root rot doing this?


Nope. Not that I've seen. The perlite allows plenty of air to the roots, while wicking up just as much water as the plant needs. I still top water about once a week when using this method. It didn't totally replace top watering. My Golden Gun plant loved it. I grew one in plain soil, then the next grow I did a clone of the same strain in the SIP pot and easily doubled my yields. I'm shutting down my indoor for the summer to focus on outdoor. When I start back up indoor I'll be using all SIP's.


----------



## kangosna745 (May 19, 2015)

Man I'm missing out, been a while since I had my last chop and moved back to Kansas but my old roomie back in Colorado is still caregiving and using two of the strains I chucked off GGG pollen...he's got going: Blueberry Smash (all blues x rhapsody in blue), Purple Rain (mendobreath x dcure), GGG Dcure, GGG Orange Juice, GGG Salvation, Cannaventure Northeast Chocolate Diesel, Cannaventure CVOG, Area 51 Napalm OG, Area 51 Astrodawg, Elemental True OG, and DNA Holy Grail Kush. He's not a computer kind of guy and asked me to research G.A.S. for him but haven't seem to find any logs or reports, let me know if anyone has the scoop other than the basics.


----------



## past times (May 19, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> There is no comparison between DWC and soil when you're looking at growth and yield. The DWC will kill the soil in that department. You just can't replicate the amount of oxygen to the root zone that DWC gives you.


already seeing it. They popped on sundayish and the DWC is already about 2 times as big and working on second set of leaves. Now wondering how different the flavors will be


----------



## MjMama (May 19, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Man I'm missing out, been a while since I had my last chop and moved back to Kansas but my old roomie back in Colorado is still caregiving and using two of the strains I chucked off GGG pollen...he's got going: Blueberry Smash (all blues x rhapsody in blue), Purple Rain (mendobreath x dcure), GGG Dcure, GGG Orange Juice, GGG Salvation, Cannaventure Northeast Chocolate Diesel, Cannaventure CVOG, Area 51 Napalm OG, Area 51 Astrodawg, Elemental True OG, and DNA Holy Grail Kush. He's not a computer kind of guy and asked me to research G.A.S. for him but haven't seem to find any logs or reports, let me know if anyone has the scoop other than the basics.


I'm germing two Cherry Sherbet now. The breeder is a FB friend of mine. Most of the strains are too new to have much info, but he uses great genetics to bread and his stuff its flying off the shelf . Id get in on growing it while theyre still hot. May be the next cookies. Here's his page.
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007542286364&fref=ts


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 19, 2015)

past times said:


> already seeing it. They popped on sundayish and the DWC is already about 2 times as big and working on second set of leaves. Now wondering how different the flavors will be


Barely noticed any difference myself, but taste is subjective so you won't know till you try it personally.


----------



## kangosna745 (May 19, 2015)

topcat said:


> The tangerine power regular seeds I bought from Hemp Depot are vigorous, almost leaping out of their shells. I'm an older member (age wise) but it's always informative to see what others are growing. I am still trying to find the one variety I can live with. Still searching for the bubblegum. Many thanks to Nature's Green Remedies and BOG. I'll likely never order from overseas again with U.S. banks increasing. I'll still buy from PeakSeedsBC though, as well as Hemp Depot.


 if you're looking for bubblegum flavor then Laplata Labs has Buddha's delight but it doesn't have the actual bubblegum strain in it... verified genetics has good looking bubblegum crosses and cannaventure just dropped Indiana Og (indiana bubblegum x bear og) so those are options aside from the original BOG.


----------



## King Arthur (May 19, 2015)

MjMama said:


> I'm germing two Cherry Sherbet now. The breeder is a FB friend of mine. Most of the strains are too new to have much info, but he uses great genetics to bread and his stuff its flying off the shelf . Id get in on growing it while theyre still hot. May be the next cookies. Here's his page.
> https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007542286364&fref=ts


 We got the next cookies dude!!! lets hop on that train before it arrives at the station guys!


 hahaha, I will have to say "you first".


----------



## kangosna745 (May 19, 2015)

Idk man that's a bit harsh, not too unreasonable to keep an eye on everything and have a heads up on what's makin heads nod...you know of anything special that we should be looking into?


----------



## littlegiant (May 19, 2015)

Well i have me 1 White lotus, and 1 purple trainwreck from Humbolt in flower.
Just removed my white lotus male. Fuckin sacks opened before i chopped it. Collected a little pollen also.
Took 6 White lotus clones too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 19, 2015)

Just realized this thread was on a 100 pages now, two years after it started. Well if the OP was still around it would have been well past hundred post by now, lol. It was the GGG thread of its time.


----------



## MjMama (May 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> We got the next cookies dude!!! lets hop on that train before it arrives at the station guys!
> 
> 
> hahaha, I will have to say "you first".


Sorry, I'm not a cash cropper so when I find something I think is special I a spread the world, where most people would probably keep quite and keep the goods for themselves to make a killing on. I'll gladly lead the way. Like I said, I'm
germing some now. I killed off my Banana OG from harborside and gave away my Hindu Kush, both high as my waist, to make room in my legal plant limit to grow some GAS gear. I don't know the guy personally, just on FB. If I was going to be accused of pushing any new breeder it would be Hillbilly Genetics who are real life friends of mine, but their stuff isn't even on the market yet. Just testing.


----------



## MjMama (May 19, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Idk man that's a bit harsh, not too unreasonable to keep an eye on everything and have a heads up on what's makin heads nod...you know of anything special that we should be looking into?


Thanks. I thought that was the point of this thread. To share noteworthy strains and the stuff we're into growing. I guess people will be suspicious of me since I'm still new around here. No biggie. I have the chops to prove myself. No paper thin skin here.


----------



## King Arthur (May 19, 2015)

MjMama said:


> Sorry, I'm not a cash cropper so when I find something I think is special I a spread the world, where most people would probably keep quite and keep the goods for themselves to make a killing on. I'll gladly lead the way. Like I said, I'm
> germing some now. I killed off my Banana OG from harborside and gave away my Hindu Kush, both high as my waist, to make room in my legal plant limit to grow some GAS gear. I don't know the guy personally, just on FB. If I was going to be accused of pushing any new breeder it would be Hillbilly Genetics who are real life friends of mine, but their stuff isn't even on the market yet. Just testing.


Yeah you are right, I was stoked about a seed company once and got people turned on to it only for them to get herms. I wouldn't go suggesting a breeder unless I have grown out their gear personally or have seen, touched, and tasted the product that came from seed.


----------



## MjMama (May 19, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Yeah you are right, I was stoked about a seed company once and got people turned on to it only for them to get herms. I wouldn't go suggesting a breeder unless I have grown out their gear personally or have seen, touched, and tasted the product that came from seed.


I haven't smoked it yet personally but they have some bomb test growers on Instagram and I'm a huge fan of Cherry Pie which they used as the male in several crosses. I have a huge mix of seed co's in my garden from Cali Con to DNA to personal breeders. Im pretty positive the big name breeders are worse about hermies, lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

MjMama said:


> I haven't smoked it yet personally but they have some bomb test growers on Instagram and I'm a huge fan of Cherry Pie which they used as the male in several crosses. I have a huge mix of seed co's in my garden from Cali Con to DNA to personal breeders. Im pretty positive the big name breeders are worse about hermies, lol.


Hey just wondering if you can find some info from GAS seeds as I'm wondering how the hell they got a Cherry Pie male? Unless they got one from some flowers or made a BX how is this possible with reg seeds? Just wondering


----------



## heelzballer (May 20, 2015)

Got a few elephant stomper from greenpoint, ancient og bodhi, sunshine daydream bodhi, girl scout cookie bc bud depot, spirit in the sky exotix, and whitemaster stardawg greenpoint...greenpoint, and exotix are for pheno hunting the rest are vetted keepers


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 20, 2015)

Currently running just PeakseedsBC, Bodhi and Dynasty.


----------



## MjMama (May 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Hey just wondering if you can find some info from GAS seeds as I'm wondering how the hell they got a Cherry Pie male? Unless they got one from some flowers or made a BX how is this possible with reg seeds? Just wondering


You know that is a good question. I hadn't thought about it. I messaged him this morning and he says it's an IBL.


----------



## King Arthur (May 20, 2015)

MjMama said:


> I haven't smoked it yet personally but they have some bomb test growers on Instagram and I'm a huge fan of Cherry Pie which they used as the male in several crosses. I have a huge mix of seed co's in my garden from Cali Con to DNA to personal breeders. Im pretty positive the big name breeders are worse about hermies, lol.


That is my whole point, I am not bagging on YOU personally. Just the way that you went about it. I like pictures too but pictures don't tell you how many seeds someone went through to find that 1 beautiful gal. Not everyone has a green thumb and most can't pull out the very best out of genetics. Myself included, I have bad grows every once in a while too. 

But the point is that GAS hasn't been around long enough to have some people I actually trust plant them and share their experiences so even if they have a whole book of fantastic photos it doesn't mean I would recommend them. I have no clue how their germination rate is, m/f ratio, average quality etc. A picture can sell a shit ton of beans to people who don't do their due diligence. 

Good luck with them dear, I mean no ill will towards you or your garden. When you have some stories and pictures to tell us I will definitely be interested.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2015)

MjMama said:


> You know that is a good question. I hadn't thought about it. I messaged him this morning and he says it's an IBL.


IBL?? It's supposed to be clone only so I don't see how it would be an IBL. He had to work it with something but that makes me skeptical of those Cherry Pie crosses now cus they are definitely not named as the creators of Cherry Pie that's the Cookie Fam so it's just weird that they were using a Cherry Pie male. Hopefully when you flower out what your growing can tell us if it's legit. I know they are cus they've won awards but it's just weird. Thanks for the info


----------



## kangosna745 (May 20, 2015)

akhiymjamea post: 11608272 said:


> IBL?? It's supposed to be clone only so I don't see how it would be an IBL. He had to work it with something but that makes me skeptical of those Cherry Pie crosses now cus they are definitely not named as the creators of Cherry Pie that's the Cookie Fam so it's just weird that they were using a Cherry Pie male. Hopefully when you flower out what your growing can tell us if it's legit. I know they are cus they've won awards but it's just weird. Thanks for the info


They seem to have alot of cookie and cherry pie crosses, maybe some connection, maybe someone will notice all the chatter about their beans and chime in...


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 20, 2015)

X3 blue dream cali short clones.
X3 afghanis from seed 
X15 gdpXsour D clone
X15 afghaniXsourD clone

Bored already. Im really looking for a safe place to ship to an american island. Really wanting to try nirvanas lineup.


----------



## MjMama (May 20, 2015)

Well here is the beginnings of my run of the GAS stuff. I only started two but 2/2 germ rate. I'll run the rest of the stuff I bought this winter.


----------



## kangosna745 (May 20, 2015)

They look healthy to me, no pasty looking pebbles...big ol magic beans. Post any results in that G.A.S thread I started if you if have time to down the road.


----------



## professor KIND (May 20, 2015)

grape stomper og (bx)


----------



## professor KIND (May 20, 2015)

sky lotus (v2)

finishing up next to a bomb super sour og pheno i found


----------



## professor KIND (May 20, 2015)

pink cheese filling out & frosting up.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 20, 2015)

Waiting on some white buffalo seeds to pop yet.....


----------



## professor KIND (May 20, 2015)

super sour og


----------



## professor KIND (May 20, 2015)

sky lotus (bodhi)


----------



## professor KIND (May 20, 2015)

blue dream (clone only)


----------



## professor KIND (May 20, 2015)

holy 'ish , did you see all that dank !


----------



## professor KIND (May 20, 2015)

let me do me, let me be me


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> View attachment 3423599
> 
> holy 'ish , did you see all that dank !


Holla. It's gud to see you.

power kush


buddha's dream big bertha cut


buddha's dream fast haze cut


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2015)

Buddha's dream blue dream cut


----------



## professor KIND (May 20, 2015)

its gud  to see u too.

is that pk from dinafem ?

the big bertha cut looks nice.
who makes that cross bro ?


----------



## professor KIND (May 21, 2015)

blue diesel


----------



## professor KIND (May 21, 2015)

modus operandi


----------



## professor KIND (May 21, 2015)

handsome fellow
didnt use him though.


----------



## professor KIND (May 21, 2015)

berry white og (bx)

breed by lemonhoko & big massive ups to my man greenspoon !


----------



## professor KIND (May 21, 2015)

bubbs


----------



## professor KIND (May 21, 2015)

cheese quake

sorry subby not ur best.


----------



## professor KIND (May 21, 2015)

me to you...


----------



## professor KIND (May 21, 2015)

merlin's magik lemon


----------



## professor KIND (May 21, 2015)

chiesel


----------



## professor KIND (May 21, 2015)

sticky icky


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> its gud  to see u too.
> 
> is that pk from dinafem ?
> 
> ...


Yeah it's dinafem's power kush and big bertha is buddha's dream by sin city, I originally bought them in 2013 but just ran the last 10 out of 15, this go round.


----------



## professor KIND (May 22, 2015)

darkside og


----------



## professor KIND (May 22, 2015)

darkside og , macro


----------



## professor KIND (May 22, 2015)

spacedawg


----------



## professor KIND (May 22, 2015)

projects...


----------



## professor KIND (May 22, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (May 22, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (May 22, 2015)

he haw !


----------



## professor KIND (May 22, 2015)

talk of kabul

b-man ...aka bodhi


----------



## professor KIND (May 22, 2015)

little hash on the roll makes you...


----------



## professor KIND (May 22, 2015)

blue dream


----------



## professor KIND (May 22, 2015)

merlin nug


----------



## professor KIND (May 22, 2015)

ultra -con og

made by a member on this board , what seems many incarnations ago.
still run dudes gear to the last seed. everything fire.


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

love my z740 easyshare.
had to buy a new one ($12 shipped) cause the internal memory photos are bomb !

@ 5mp the images are better than my 12mp cannon.

the last z740 had a melt-down with the recharge. batteries emptying out inside the camera.

: grape stomper og (bx) :


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

back on the image track. stoked.

:sky lotus (og) :


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

darkside og


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

grape stomper og (bx)

pheno #2 , needs another grow , so far... only cause i know my needs, non keeper.
though i have 6 clones ready for transplant in 12 liter containers.
true pros grow things out more than once imo. 

and i dont buy seed any more, so being sure about something is important.


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

holy grail og
this is another project strain that caught me interest.

this pheno is a keeper so far.
have another pheno for play too.


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

pink cheese (e$ko)

side nug action


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

sky lotus
not my keeper pheno.
this is a low yielding version of the shimmering berry pheno he talks about.

skywalker og x snow lotus

breed by the b-man


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2015)

I always wonder how them sky lotus turn out..what's the smoke like?


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

from 4 beans i got 2 females. the keeper is nice & chunky with skunky overtones.
the above nug come from one that has a durban like nug structure i dont like.
meaty in a leafy way. i like pure nug. high calyx to leaf ratio to some degree.

this pheno (#2046) is nice. strong. very berry. sweet. flavor. its for guys like us.
the mixed trim bubb hash i put on top goes well too.

however, see's not uber sale-able in that its not the type of nug like you see in post #2041
she's got potential to be badass that plant does.

everytime i go through the "project" seeds ill look for a "better" keeper.
while i have a "keeper" ill try and maximize her potential.

keeper for me is not mother.

i have limited true bomb genetics , though i have a FAT stash of beans.
wishing i had some more b-man like white lotus & temple.

7 ir 8 beans left, you'll see these grown out for sure.
hopefully find one very og, very berry, very heavy yield.
the males im not interested in for this line. white lotus though....yes.

we'll see.


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

found a bomb "regular ol" "classic" "og" in about 6 or 7 random reserva privada beans i stashed from past freebie give aways.

i'll grab some photos of this beast-ly bitch when she gets mo fatty.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

seen some nice shit done with studs from the white lotus line. you working on any kind of crosses of your own?


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

*You have been awarded a trophy: Seriously Likeable!*


*...sniffle !*

*thanx el penguino*


----------



## racerboy71 (May 23, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> *You have been awarded a trophy: Seriously Likeable!*
> 
> 
> *...sniffle !*
> ...


 who'd have thunk it...


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> seen some nice shit done with studs from the white lotus line. you working on any kind of crosses of your own?


for sure.
white lotus.
wi-fi.
fire og.

all dudes id like to mess with.

of course.
i got the merlin's magik lemon.
post # 2024

the magic merlin i got from mr.c before cannazon. cannetics.
for a donation. ill not trash him. though id like to trash him.

the lemon skunk was my first pack of seeds (& last i thought id ever order along with pick and mix of kaya47, afghan kush, and blue cheese) there in , like being finger banged by a priest, began my life long hatred of barneys farm.

i still have a dozen ish of the original seeds (magic merlin x lemon skunk) in the freezer. cracked 10 to get a sleath bomber of citrus terps on dank ass fire nuggets.

^ she just needs an og infusion.

ill say if you pack right, silicone packs, vials, keep clean, towel on top, tupperware, seeds last.


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

i have fire og beans.
bcsc beans. i worry about the quality. but ill still crack and see.
just like my "fookies" (fake swerve cookies) from cali connex. got one going now 

white lotus is like a sure bet. two packs get you killer mom & dad.
and i dont trust red eye but was uber keen on that bundy... as im a fan of ortega.

rather have the bodhi.

wish i could grab some raskal. 
but im not keen on spending my $ like that any more.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> rather have the bodhi.
> 
> wish i could grab some raskal.
> but im not keen on spending my $ like that any more.


i feel your pain


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

that why i rock what i got. and not worry about whats new.

plus i can reverse moms too. 

merlin is my only project so its no biggie.


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

super crop knuckle...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 23, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> that why i rock what i got. and not worry about whats new.
> 
> plus i can reverse moms too.
> 
> ...


 yeah, i haven't really bought anything new in quite awhile.. kind of feels good not having to worry and keep up with the flavor of the month club for a change..


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, i haven't really bought anything new in quite awhile.. kind of feels good not having to worry and keep up with the flavor of the month club for a change..


totally agree.
& with a nice stash you can do whatevs you like.
grow, breed, play, search, ....

i will say ...buy the best you can. & fuck most euro strains.
shudda grabbed more ogz.

dont know why i want more gooey, that ssh dynasty offered, deadhead og, and a few more from the bman 

meh.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 23, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> totally agree.
> & with a nice stash you can do whatevs you like.
> grow, breed, play, search, ....
> 
> ...


 what all have you grown from bodhi proffesor? just curious..


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

talk of kabul
nl#5 
& sky lotus

i got the ssh, blue dream, gogi, & a few more to go through.

all are snow lotus crosses except the elephant tranquil (deadly g).


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

next seed is gonna be dizzles c99 pineapple.
7 week sativa is appealing. classic genetics too.


----------



## professor KIND (May 23, 2015)

four blasts of the blunt, shrooming since last month...


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

sunday twisty.


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

i just checked my stash got bman's blockhead bx too !

nice


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 24, 2015)

5 Green Crack-1 707 truthband-1 starbud-1liberty haze-1 blueberryheadband- Under KIND K5750,Area51 RW150s and 200watt optic vero29


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 24, 2015)

Here are couple pic of a Elemental lemon skunk Gummie Bears pheno and a ReservaPrivada strawberry banana from last run!


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

JimmyIndica said:


> Here are couple pic of a Elemental lemon skunk Gummie Bears pheno and a ReservaPrivada strawberry banana from last run!


respect bro. you're killing it with that LED setup.

i've always gotten good results with dna/reserva... that strwbrry nanna looks delicious.

sour kush was the only letdown i ever had from them.
nothing like headband. nothing at all. you cant remake a clone only.
but you can approximate & give people a chance to find something cool.
but but... not for $100 & 6 beeans. these guys !

lemon skunk is one of my all-time favs...


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 24, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> respect bro. you're killing it with that LED setup.


hey thanks man. Just here to help the pepes on RIU. Its the epicenter of the LED horticulture Testing! In my opinion!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2015)

Chopped down bertha, big bud pheno of buddha's dream. I don't have a proper camera so I couldn't get a good full plant shot but here are some that I could get.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2015)

Some more buddha's dream. Haze pheno, finished flowering from seed by 50 days but I took her to 60 and she was over ripened.


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

yes i got schooled here too.

i have 6 kessils (4 in play & two for extra back up/whatevs i please).

& two panels with the 3w ledz @ 1.6a (150w ish).

the kessils i use in veg & they save me a ton of $$$$ in electric.
my wattage went down hella !

in flower too. i took out a 600w and intserted those 150w panels.
not as good as HID but in the middle of 600s they work bomb!

in veg, im not overly impressed with ledz either.
plants are very node-y & stocky under straight led.
i like to rotate them between t5 & led. 

took me a sec to fingure out how to grow nice plants under led.
p/k/cal/mag all critical imo.


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 24, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> respect bro. you're killing it with that LED setup.
> 
> i've always gotten good results with dna/reserva... that strwbrry nanna looks delicious.
> 
> ...


The gummie bears is the lemon skunk? I think anyways! Ran a pack at the same time last year and they were identical! very stable! high yielder! 1 my alltime faves also! Strawberry nana was very good but lacked the yield! very good smoke! didn't last long! that and the honeys nanas was gonner quick! lost 3 honey nanas too! well she was a he and a she! 3 out pack 6!


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Chopped down bertha, big bud pheno of buddha's dream. I don't have a proper camera so I couldn't get a good full plant shot but here are some that I could get.


that plant is a fatty yielder.
all those are from seed?

im always amazed by the "power" of the seed vs the clone.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2015)

Buddha's dream, tight bud pheno, has a fruity smell that I thought was blueberryish but the flavor is a unique fruity haze flavor so far the keeper since I didn't keep a clone of bertha.


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 24, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> yes i got schooled here too.
> 
> i have 6 kessils (4 in play & two for extra back up/whatevs i please).
> 
> ...


I had mag def 1st time but it was also 1st time in coco! so I think it was coco! I use botanicare expert coco schedule pureblend pro with everything. I feed 3 times day so I cut the %s back 33%. very good feed program!


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

i like that plant too ^
takes up space a different way.

shame u didnt clone the bertha. still more seeds to crack & fun to have.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> that plant is a fatty yielder.
> all those are from seed?
> 
> im always amazed by the "power" of the seed vs the clone.


Yeah seed run. I didn't veg them too long either. I got some seeds I made from a buddha's dream male and a few critical sensi stars but out of the testers I've got 1 out of hermie and my bro has gotten 3 out of 4 so I think the beans might be bunk. Although he has a critical sensi star female that hermied too so it may just be an light stress hermie which isn't good either.


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

wow ! i work totally different with feeds. 
and my medium is coco mixed with rockwool crutons.

still ill check out that feed schedule cause i find that stuff interesting... especially if you have a good experience with it under LED.

botanicare "vitamino" i use tons. its effective, affordable, and concentrated.


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

having grown out many crosses w/ sensi star... id advise anything else with any other genetics.

not impressed with that strain at all.

the critical sensi star i've gone through 10 seeds, great germ rates, nice plants.
meh. thats my rating on that cross. i thought northern light blue was more better 

imo truly.


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 24, 2015)

Most my plants are 3 -5 oz ers. Everything done from seed.


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

@ jimmyindica

container size?


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 24, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> wow ! i work totally different with feeds.
> and my medium is coco mixed with rockwool crutons.
> 
> still ill check out that feed schedule cause i find that stuff interesting... especially if you have a good experience with it under LED.
> ...


Coco/Perlite 70 to 30 with 1 inch perlite bottom fabric 5 gallon. Gotta use more pureblend pro grow than u think! If you ever use that program? u will never use anything else!


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 24, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> @ jimmyindica
> 
> container size?


5gal root pouches


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

dont think id ever stop with my program (if u wanna call it that).
i work from kelp4less... and buy very few things in bottles anymore.

micro, vitamino, and a few others in bottle.
everything else powdered. love that powdered kelp. 20/20/20. their cal-mag. and more from them.

but i will def check the botanicare program and see what they do.


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 24, 2015)

here what I use for flower


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2015)

My four buddha's dream were the last plants I will do dwc with, I switch to coco and liking it. I'm using GH three part but been thinking about trying the pure blend pro to see if flavor improves. I'm starting to think the GH just doesn't alway produce the tastiest buds. Maybe it is just genetics but both my power kush and BD "haze pheno" have hints of better flavors on certain hits but never as strong as I think it should be.


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

i've got a gal of dynagro silica that im still using.
shit lasts forever.


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

i use a similar setup with nutes just not via loyalty to brand.
neat.

and ive been away from forums a hot minute.

that hydroguard is for microbes & bennies?
i know that as aquashield?


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

i would never think to grab those buddha dream beans.
the plants look great. id say that 50 day haze leaning one is my fav of your photos.

still like that blue power & a few other strains from those dudes.
sin city right.

i didnt even miss the cookies fad. peeps still creaming over the shit. 
see the tude is choice. nice to know. maybe ill grab some beans.
raskal needs to put out some fucking wi-fi already.
white lotus sold out. i see the fie og for raskel
is listed as wi-fi genetics on choice.

must be a type-o.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 24, 2015)

fuck all brands of nutes. coconut water, aloe juice, silica juice, and about to try out a kelp/alphalpha tea. not sure im liking led either. but we still testing....


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

cream caramel kush is my fav (ever) for one and done seeds.
bomb! extraxcts... bomb! flavor...bomb! nugz ...sexy. etc.
if you ever need to fill a promo. cheap stable beans.


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

alcatraz og looks dank!
& they pay homage to the gooey.


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

hahaha.
few days playing around &
i see the need to make one last seed order 

deadhead og
wi-fi
pure gooey
white lotus
alcatraz og

where the fuck would you grab this from in stock & at one place? nowhere.
and for the $ have to be promo day of the year.

easily packaged for longterm, imo , theres a market for (proven) stud dad pollen.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2015)

Nice,doing the something...one last seed order,like you,I would love to get them at one place..


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

we're on a mission bro !
best you can do, gen, is save & wait.
i just came across greenpoint seeds... man some cool crosses.
we aint missing shit dude. long as you got some good clones & seed stash you're set.

fuck green crack they claim is skunk #1 x "unknown kush" of afghani origin.

think ill just lay back... wait for pure gooey & jump when i see that around a special.
i need a couple more packs of a solid og line.
but the word "need" is relative.

keep contributing to the canna body politic dude.
they can say what they want, i prove gone not forgotten with every photo 


:super sour og:


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

4 @ kessils ...in an flee-bay special 2x2x4. 

hardening off the next run of clones & keepers.


----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (May 24, 2015)

cream caramel kush.

yum !


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2015)

NGR is having a memorial day sale through tomorrow "hero20" will get you 20% off. I just picked up cannaventure's gsc mix pack just for a random go, don't have high hopes but have seen some fire out of his crosses. Believe ghost had a nice flaming cookie? Either way cheap and easy.


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

last years spacedawg run.
presentation is everything wait till i plate it.


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

c99 , dizzle , seed :


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

green crack , macro & nug


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

romulan x chocolate chunk


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)




----------



## JimmyIndica (May 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> green crack , macro & nug
> View attachment 3426726
> View attachment 3426727


That the good stuff right there! always in my garden!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> having grown out many crosses w/ sensi star... id advise anything else with any other genetics.
> 
> not impressed with that strain at all.
> 
> ...


I'm not feeling the critical sensi star cross, honestly. The three critical sensi's that I did where nice flavored but lack potency, that is why I hit them with the buddha's dream male, but so far I'm having hermie issues with them. 

I don't for see me even f2'ing this beans either but I'll see what my three girls in flower do and if they all herm out.


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

green crizzle (crack) not a huge fan... was growing it for the peeps.
they love it ! everybody loves it. 

me. huge ...meh!

grows great though. amazing cloner, veg-er, and in flower.


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

there are good phenos in critical sensistar. i had a great one about 3 years ago. let it go cause i though be easy to find in those seeds. not true. went through another 5 beans 8 months ago ...got what you talk about.


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

right now, i grow those bean types (spanish, euro (though not all)) for one & done.
everything that matters is good ol USA products 
we talking control of our own canna biz.
nice !

still like esko & dna & a few others. for sure.


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 25, 2015)

Looking good after there final defol.


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

grape stomper og (bx) ; oily slimy, grape-y, merlot-y, sticky, icky, dank ass, sexy girl.

more veg time , larger container.
doing the bush work now for cuts 

maybe run a similar number of holy grail og.
all clones. knee high. blast w/ root excel. flip!

like 12 of each for flower. 2 gal grow bags.

whats the deal with yeti & foodog ? started googling them. very interesting offerings from a legend.i bet his silver bubster is mack daddy.

headband is one of my all time favs!
true fya dank mind bender.


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2015)

Yeah,I'm about to grab some of his beans...from svoc.

Yeti f3
Moondawg f2
Black yeti

Then I'm done with the bean buying


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

yep im gonna do them same all yetis or foodog. 15 of each seems like wow $paper. ouch.
and a few of those silver bubsters. more ouch.

but i want.


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 25, 2015)

gotta blueberry headband freebie and its got some big cones! Might just have to run a pack? high yielder for sure! Gotta 707truthband that looks good also! its a waui cross. So I am looking forward trying it!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 25, 2015)

im thinking bout grabbing like 3 or 4 singles and just run thru a shit ton of f2s. black yeti, silver bubster n few others.


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

grew out the bb headbnd ...FYA ! the lineage on that bbhb is weird but it's true dank.

im impresssed with hso & emerald triangle seeds.
gotten good plants from them booth. stable too. no drama if your game is tight.


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2015)

Anybody run immortal flower seeds..

Been sitting on some of they seeds for a few yrs now.

Grapehead 
Kings blood 
Jaffa cake


----------



## professor KIND (May 26, 2015)

i saw plants from the "jaffa" line. they were bangers.
lastwood, from here, was liking that strain.

probably could find some grows out there.

i got two packs of the grapehead.
no plans for those just yet over here.


----------



## professor KIND (May 27, 2015)

my lab is about to cough up a bunch o nuggets 

"big body" in da house.
def leopard. fresh peppered.






(clone only) blue dream

say what you want about legit-ski cones. this aint no s1.
look at all the resin. nuggets like rocks. smells like blueberry, champagne, & hazy spice.


----------



## professor KIND (May 28, 2015)

still got some of these beans too...

b-man ; nl#5 ; last year project 

odd clicking on the photo makes it proper/clear.


----------



## professor KIND (May 28, 2015)

"you want this" ; gooey breeder


----------



## TheHermit (May 29, 2015)

KC Brains California Special


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 29, 2015)

@TheHermit - what's your experience with KC Brains been like?


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 29, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> KC Brains California Special
> View attachment 3429416
> 
> View attachment 3429417
> ...


I likey! what the stability and yield?


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 29, 2015)

I just looked at cali special on choice and state 130 a plant guaranteed? 5zs?? anywhere close to that?


----------



## professor KIND (May 29, 2015)

im curious too.

please, give us the low down mr. hermit.


----------



## TheHermit (May 29, 2015)

I have had good luck with KC Brains. I find the strains to be stable. Most of their strains yield well and are easy to grow. Grew some SwissXT last fall. It was a nice berry skunk type plant. I thought I had pictures, but I couldn't find them. Their Northern Lights would be a great strain for noobs, though I thought it was a bit weak potency wise. The yields were great though. I have grown a few singles of a few other strains. The KC33 was decent. It was a nice mellow lemony sativa.

I have grown a lot of the Cali Special. It is one of my favorite strains for taste. I've been looking for that orange taste for the last year or so, and I finally got it. I need to run some more and look for the whiskey sour pheno. That used to be one of my favorites. Potency wise, it is similar to a skunk or ak strain. Good daytime weed for me.

I would say it is an above average yielder. My eye scales tell me around 2.5-3 ounces, but that was in a two gallon container. I think the yield descriptions may be for outdoor. I have seen some monster TNR outdoor growlogs.


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 29, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I have had good luck with KC Brains. I find the strains to be stable. Most of their strains yield well and are easy to grow. Grew some SwissXT last fall. It was a nice berry skunk type plant. I thought I had pictures, but I couldn't find them. Their Northern Lights would be a great strain for noobs, though I thought it was a bit weak potency wise. The yields were great though. I have grown a few singles of a few other strains. The KC33 was decent. It was a nice mellow lemony sativa.
> 
> I have grown a lot of the Cali Special. It is one of my favorite strains for taste. I've been looking for that orange taste for the last year or so, and I finally got it. I need to run some more and look for the whiskey sour pheno. That used to be one of my favorites. Potency wise, it is similar to a skunk or ak strain. Good daytime weed for me.
> 
> I would say it is an above average yielder. My eye scales tell me around 2.5-3 ounces, but that was in a two gallon container. I think the yield descriptions may be for outdoor. I have seen some monster TNR outdoor growlogs.


oh yes! looks to be good one and I will be tryin it. Thanks for the info bro! I have tangies veggin now an 3 out 5 look to be quality specimens. along with some purpog18 I had 4 of out 4 germed this time!i get some pics up later


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 29, 2015)

early in veg the 3 tangies showin the cali-o! just what I m lookin for. I might have to take cuttings for continued runs. purple og18 was just getting used up. I would never run again! slow veg! slow flower! = low yield!!


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 29, 2015)

notherlight blue interests me also? the lowdown? DNA genetics lemon skunk! opinions pepes?


----------



## professor KIND (May 29, 2015)

delicious seeds = nlb

i've grown out lemon skunk from dna. love that strain. regs & fems. nevr got a solid yielding plant & got tons of variation for s1 seeds. would try jordan of the islands regs version too. im certain greenhouse, dna, and the rest of europe uses the same cut. that pineapple skunk from hso? looks real nice. and its fems.


----------



## Beemo (May 29, 2015)

JimmyIndica said:


> DNA genetics lemon skunk! opinions pepes?


here's dna logk... VERY lemony
dna limited super lemon og is next...

are you tangies fem or regs?


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 30, 2015)

Beemo said:


> here's dna logk... VERY lemony
> dna limited super lemon og is next...
> 
> are you tangies fem or regs?





Beemo said:


> here's dna logk... VERY lemony
> dna limited super lemon og is next...
> 
> are you tangies fem or regs?


tangies are fems. your lemon skunk looks diesel too me more than the skunk pheno u usually see. So is it sour leaning? I have gotten mostly skunkleaning with slightly more yield in most lemon skunk (gummiebears) beans.


----------



## Beemo (May 30, 2015)

JimmyIndica said:


> tangies are fems. your lemon skunk looks diesel too me more than the skunk pheno u usually see. So is it sour leaning? I have gotten mostly skunkleaning with slightly more yield in most lemon skunk (gummiebears) beans.


its more sweet than sour... like lemonade....
i can see the og #18 in it....


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 30, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> "you want this" ; gooey breeder
> 
> View attachment 3429155


I do I do! Been so keen on some Canna Exotics gear for a long time still haven't pulled the trigger. I like Gooey he is a cool old fella


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 30, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> @TheHermit - what's your experience with KC Brains been like?


I used to support them religiously when i was still a cash cropper. If that is your game they don't disappoint.


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 31, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> delicious seeds = nlb
> 
> i've grown out lemon skunk from dna. love that strain. regs & fems. nevr got a solid yielding plant & got tons of variation for s1 seeds. would try jordan of the islands regs version too. im certain greenhouse, dna, and the rest of europe uses the same cut. that pineapple skunk from hso? looks real nice. and its fems.


In my cart for next run is Jordan OTisland GodBlueDiesel,Moxie Snake Venom,Growyour own White alien and HSO Blueberry Headband. I have run pineappleskunk many times outdoors! Verry stable solid producer! I would love to see indoor version? 3-4 ft 3-4zs! most likely


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 31, 2015)

The Moxie SnakeVenom is vipercityxGG#4! should be highgrade?


----------



## professor KIND (May 31, 2015)

cream caramel kush.

one of my favs & for my jars only. fems. this batch was from royal queen seeds.

my opinion, grab them from sweet seeds only.


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 31, 2015)

Massive


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 1, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> cream caramel kush.
> 
> one of my favs & for my jars only. fems. this batch was from royal queen seeds.
> 
> ...


You run any other Sweet Seeds gear? I like their prices but didn't like the Jack47, pure pine and it put me off a little. Seeing your rec makes me wonder, would be cool to pull the trigger on a bunch of packs for outdoors. I have many mates in Spain I can get Sweet Seeds gear dirt cheap, the Jack47 was a gifted pack so couldn't beat that value in the end lol...


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 1, 2015)

i have run a handful of different selections from sweet seeds.
my fav is the cream caramel kush... tasty & potent. dense & frosty. fast finishing & decent yielding.

generally i keep it all for me but i've passed some to buddies & they love it too.

last year, i had a donkey dick pheno from a smaller plant (very very uber indica in the leaf) that i wish i kept!

the frost was like snow covering a nugget mountain & it yielded great dense nuggatrons on a solid self supporting architecture with good stretch.

was one of those sleeper plants you elect not to clone & later on wish u did.

i also like SAD & green poison. ran them both a few times. nothing id mother up but a few runs is great. even on the side of the indoor garden. for some extra herbs. 

good beans to fill a promo need w/o busting the bank too.

ive run:
double white
bigfoot
green poison
cream caramel
SAD



Mad Hamish said:


> You run any other Sweet Seeds gear? I like their prices but didn't like the Jack47, pure pine and it put me off a little. Seeing your rec makes me wonder, would be cool to pull the trigger on a bunch of packs for outdoors. I have many mates in Spain I can get Sweet Seeds gear dirt cheap, the Jack47 was a gifted pack so couldn't beat that value in the end lol...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 1, 2015)

Here are my three, had four but one appeared to have male parts so choppy chop, critical sensi stars x buddha's dream. The stretcher is the one frosting out early the other two are bushing up nicely. They're at about 2 and half weeks 12/12 and further along than my buddha's dream clones flowering with them. Plus the tall one already has more frost than the clones too, so she should end up being very frosty.


----------



## ivioto (Jun 2, 2015)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Ambertrichs420 (Jun 2, 2015)

Im running 6x liberty haze and 6x grizzly purple kush 3 weeks in flower am going to let them go to 70 days gpk is looking amazingly compact defo a full time spot in my tent for this girl..


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 2, 2015)

I am running a freebie libertyhaze and grizzly purpkush. I like the LH and dislike the purpkush. LH stretches like crazy to open up the structure for increased yield. GPK is bunk! short squat outdoor runner!LH back left.GPK front middle.maybe a z


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 2, 2015)

sky lotus (og)


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 2, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> sky lotus (og)
> View attachment 3432584


described smell that nug?


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 2, 2015)

if i can find a totem like pheno in those sky lotus beans, denser, more chunky nug, & good all round plant, id say the smoke is (uncured) fantastic.

that said.... i left the haute kitchen for a gastro-pub... and head chef gig.
took a few years to get a new career after the economy melt down.

so i gifted myself some loompa farms : ssh/nl x bubba & master kush x foodog ...get 3 loompa freebies too.

NGR.

havnt bought beans in ages.
im excited to finally grown my own loompa.

never used this bank but i followed the thread RIU has up.
always gud to see this site has good info for the home grower.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 2, 2015)

JimmyIndica said:


> described smell that nug?


berries & funk with a healthy touch of earthy musk

the "og" is absent in this pheno to a certain extent.
but the real sky walker is all about that earthy-ness.

this pheno smokes exactly like it smells to the last drop.

which i really find a cool quality.

bodhi gets my respect.
i have no other way to get real classic cuts like the sky walker og.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jun 2, 2015)

Just popped

6 dna super lemon og.
1dna tangie
1 dna la chocolate. 
1 dna or reserv prevada straw. Banana
2 tga time wreck
3 straw. Cough hazeman
2 lucid bolt paradise
1 opium paradise
2 cheese dogs. Conn. Gen
2 5th element elemental
2 trueberry. Elemental
1 gummy bear. Elemental.
1 cotton candy cane
1 grapefruit kush next gen.
1 purple pine berry secret valley
3 lima bean og RD
waiting on 4 lee roys from rd to pop but they may not going over a week now

most are fems few are regs.
will be back with smoke report when the time comes lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 2, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> if i can find a totem like pheno in those sky lotus beans, denser, more chunky nug, & good all round plant, id say the smoke is (uncured) fantastic.
> 
> that said.... i left the haute kitchen for a gastro-pub... and head chef gig.
> took a few years to get a new career after the economy melt down.
> ...


Congrats on the new gig man. Always cool to move up on the totem pole.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 2, 2015)

is the reason gage changed the name on their underdawg to joseph in part about the stink loompa made?

& for the thc [email protected]:
how is it possible logic is making seed w/ so many usa elites in spain of all places?


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 2, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Congrats on the new gig man. Always cool to move up on the totem pole.


now that im in my fort & doing tons of growing up , im glad to fill my jars and not have to worry about $flipping dank.

here's to smoking like a rock star !


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 2, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> now that im in my fort & doing tons of growing up , im glad to fill my jars and not have to worry about $flipping dank.
> 
> here's to smoking like a rock star !


Oh yeah. You can't enjoy life when you got to hustle all day long, sure the money's good but a lot of haters and creeps trying to get theirs off yours. Cheers man and good luck with everything.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 2, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> is the reason gage changed the name on their underdawg to joseph in part about the stink loompa made?
> 
> & for the thc [email protected]:
> how is it possible logic is making seed w/ so many usa elites in spain of all places?


Somebody smuggles those clones over in a suitcase, I'm guessing?


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 2, 2015)

Here is shot that BHeadband outside.grown under opticlighting 200watt 3K Vero29


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 2, 2015)

^ looks like the smaller yielding pheno i found. same node spacing. stretch. nug structure.

golf ball bubba like.
the weed is dank on that.
was happy w/ the bbhb as a smoker but not as a grower.

none of my phenos put out any quantity.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 2, 2015)

how'd u like that pineapple skunk? dank? tight nugz? good cloner?


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 3, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> how'd u like that pineapple skunk? dank? tight nugz? good cloner?


pineapple skunk grew medium tall, strong branching on uprights good but wouldn't run again smell is the seller! smoke?? well! average! love the outdoors!


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 3, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> ^ looks like the smaller yielding pheno i found. same node spacing. stretch. nug structure.
> 
> golf ball bubba like.
> the weed is dank on that.
> ...


I didn't wanna hear that! I was gonna buy pack 5 but now your saying yours didn't look pack the yield! Not now!


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 3, 2015)

HSO GreenCrack  Ive run atleast 80 gc from seed and it will always pump the budz out 48days. 3ft tall 3z plants. 18oz 3x3 all daylong


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

imo 10 of those bbhb fems & you'll find a winner.

i found nothing with long flowing colas all my plants looked real close to what you show.

good looking out on the pinaple skunk, i was wondering about that strain.

big fan of the skunk but its hard to find great resin filled crosses w/ that genetic... was peeping la plata labs selections 

though the cheese has never let me down. shit it took 3rd in last years emerald cup! im day dreaming about the "cheese candy" (delicious seeds) i had... i rec+ that delicious seeds option to you bro ! all the plants had killer yield, taste, nugz, & resin.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 3, 2015)

Took a Plushberry down last night. Tough to see in this pick but it's pink. Another one that has another few days left is purple. Cool strain, but I've heard the smoke is kinda weak sauce.

 

Dynasty Huckleberry Spacequeen


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

man bro i had clones passed to me of plush.
one purp, tasty, mad bag appeal, and not uber potent. she was a sexy tranny 
the green one, omg, space queen dom, stable, dank as fuck, taste like heaven... & i lost it !

i wanted to cry & still miss that green plush.

both your plants there look great.

& for sure jimmyindica, green crack makes good s1 seed... seems many plants perform great from that HSO seed line. def a good freebie from the 'tude , i got a few in my stash.

me... if i cant buy it in the usa... fuck that.
no more [email protected], tude, [email protected], etc.

dear europe seed & glass game ==> you're fucked.

love my weedstar & blackleaf though 

def getting an affordable piece through our new glass cartel sponser.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

cant wait to crack those master foo !!!!
soon as they show fo sure.

the silver bubs october (ish)

the bluedawg underfoo freebies too (oct ish)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 3, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> the green one, omg, space queen dom, stable, dank as fuck, taste like heaven... & i lost it !
> 
> i wanted to cry & still miss that green plush.


No shit? I didn't clone either of the green ones.... might hav to try to reveg them if they're tasty like you say. Frig!


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

if you get a dank yielder, its a keeper bare min.

id have mothered mine. badass. buckets of nugz.
better (imo) than the spacedawg (below) i ran for years.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

pigs fly & beans do to !

no worries quite welcome.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

sexy cheeseQuake shot. 

project "meh" aka bomb midz


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

space queen dom


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

still got 10 JTR to run as well. & excited too. near future crack.
will not buy any more of his beans. sub got plenty of $ from me though.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

bout it bout it
...for flowers though. take that dome too


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## ivioto (Jun 3, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> sexy cheeseQuake shot. click for clarity.
> 
> project "meh" aka bomb midz
> 
> View attachment 3433421


Yesssssss!!! Awesome!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 3, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> sexy cheeseQuake shot.
> 
> project "meh" aka bomb midz
> 
> View attachment 3433421


How does that taste? Looks purdy! I've had a CQ pheno for a few years in my garden just for it's taste and smell. SO good!

I'm gonna drop a lil Sweet Skunk pollen on her and see if I can't capture that smell/taste in a more potent seed form.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

from the deep freeze :

4 beans of each :

a) D-OG , breeders boutique
b) Jack the Ripper , Subby


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

: filling jars :


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

grape stomper og (bx)


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> How does that taste? Looks purdy! I've had a CQ pheno for a few years in my garden just for it's taste and smell. SO good!
> 
> I'm gonna drop a lil Sweet Skunk pollen on her and see if I can't capture that smell/taste in a more potent seed form.


i had a male to was a handsome fellow. let him build a tad.
chop.

the chs quake was mostly forgettable.
the solid nugget urkle (querkle) dom pheno was good.

the others were good to. nothing stand out. wasnt happy with the product from any pheno.
i thought cheese candy from delicious seeds blew ^ away.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 3, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i had a male to was a handsome fellow. let him build a tad.
> chop.
> 
> the chs quake was mostly forgettable.
> ...


I remember the other females being pretty average... but this one?! The buzz is nice, but nothing noteworthy, but it tastes so good! It tastes exactly like it smells, which always impresses me with a plant. Tough to find though (at least for me).

If I could find a male that wouldn't alter the flavor/smell and just add a little kick I would be thrilled!

Of course I would have to find some loving homes at that point...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 3, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> imo 10 of those bbhb fems & you'll find a winner.
> 
> i found nothing with long flowing colas all my plants looked real close to what you show.
> 
> ...


Sweet Skunk is pure resin. PeakseedsBC. I'm gettin resin rails on fan leaves early on some of the more sativa dom phenotypes.







That's a pic from his website... looked about right compared to ones I've grown in the past. When these are closer I'll do a photo shoot.

@st0wandgrow you should try crossing it with the sweet skunk you have... can't say really for sure which way it would go, but it's pretty low odor and worst case might simply compliment it rather than dominate it. And I have little doubt kick would be added. Keep the males when you grow those out.

*edit* never mind I see you're already on it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

did you say that sweet skunk is like a haze?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 3, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> did you say that sweet skunk is like a haze?


It's not really no. Very skunk like in it's growth. High is very sativa dominant though.. In that sense maybe Haze like. I've never seen a Haze that smells like the Sweet Skunk does or vice versa - the SS is fairly uniform in this respect from my experience running 20 or so (some not done yet, but the nose is the same thus far and I don't expect it to change much based on my past experience).


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 3, 2015)

sounds good!


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 4, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Sweet Skunk is pure resin. PeakseedsBC. I'm gettin resin rails on fan leaves early on some of the more sativa dom phenotypes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right ! im a huge fan of peak seeds.

i got an envelope on my desk w/ the addy & 1/2 the $ ready to go on 2 pack of bb & 1 of the kush berry ! 

a reg ol usa stamp & in the blue box get me there? or do i need to stand in line at the us/ps ?

i'll ask him for some skunk berry freebies in the note 

dude has some classic bomb genetics @ the BEST prices.


----------



## zchopper420 (Jun 4, 2015)

Exodus cheese
 
confidential cheese
 
rare darkness
 
Cheesy


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Sweet Skunk is pure resin. PeakseedsBC. I'm gettin resin rails on fan leaves early on some of the more sativa dom phenotypes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have any issues germinating the Sweet Skunk? I soaked 6 of them and all of them sunk and cracked. I put them in soil and all of them came up, but two of them just stopped growing and are dead. Never had an issue like that before.




professor KIND said:


> right ! im a huge fan of peak seeds.
> 
> i got an envelope on my desk w/ the addy & 1/2 the $ ready to go on 2 pack of bb & 1 of the kush berry !
> 
> ...


You're gonna have to go to the post office. The postage is a tad over $1.00 if I remember correctly.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes I fucking love the PeakseedsBC Sweet Skunk. Best herb I have ever smoked in the last 20 years, but keep in mind I don't live in a thriving cannabis community.

The Skunk-Berry is great too. Out of the 7 Skunk Berry ladies I grew they were all nearly identical.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 4, 2015)

also a huge fan of worked lines.
love identical plants. similar taste & growth. wtf the breeder shouldnt be selecting the vinnie bag o' nickles phenos.

tasty dockey dicks only !

i dont know why sannie isnt more successful, cause he works solid lines, however dude should introduce some new strains.

cant rely on the same ol' shit to make $ in the seed game.

peak seeds hasnt filled out the kush section for ages but i trust he grew it out (etc) ...& he's had that shit same way on the website for a while.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 4, 2015)

Yeah not sure why he hasn't updated the Kush info. He mentioned a new website in one of our previous conversations. Maybe he's waiting on that?

I did a bunch of KushNL a few runs ago and currently have some KushBerry that are just 2 weeks into flower.



Also don't forget to ask about the C99 and possible crosses. I tested out the Sweet Skunk x C99 and 2 different batches of C99 for him and it was all killer!


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 4, 2015)

awesome to hear!
love to see his kushberry !!

on my "to do" list !! for sure. need dank purps in the stash thats got easy recognition for the peeps.
all these obscure strains people want what they know & already love.

one milly OGz and who doesnt like some blueberry?
definitely making space for a bb mother.
20 beans should get me just right.

i tossed all the reserva privada og clones today.

huge MEH ! id say stay away from their og its full of mad variation.
found nanners too. my flower space is in a basement. 3 gal containers. properly feed. etc.

weed is good but meh experience overall !


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 4, 2015)

Just got pack Moxie SnakeVenom and Lemon Og and pack of DNA White Alien ready to go.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 4, 2015)

ill be hitting up peak for sure.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 4, 2015)

me too...but i'll def tell mr peek seeds about "random" freebies.
cant stand that. 

: pink cheese :


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 4, 2015)

DOG (breeder btque) 
JTR (subby)

in the shot glass...


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 4, 2015)

what's the dankest u've grown out from peek seeds bro?
@ d_urbman

best all round plant?
best yielding?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did you have any issues germinating the Sweet Skunk? I soaked 6 of them and all of them sunk and cracked. I put them in soil and all of them came up, but two of them just stopped growing and are dead. Never had an issue like that before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't have a problem with mine, but I have had that problem before with other lines.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jun 4, 2015)

Currently running San Fernando Valley Kush, Girl Scout Cookies, Deadhead OG, Cherry Pie, and Cheesey Smurf.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 4, 2015)

veg...

gonna up-pot 5 pink cheese in 3 gallon containers (12 liter)... give em room to run... & uber crop them.

& got my stretchy graper stomper og pheno to run two ways clone/scrog.

all stuff on this run is getting what i call uber cropped.
run everything else like a clone for a sog runs just to see how they do.

holy grail og og , 2 phenos
pink cheese
grape stomper og , 2 phenos , 1 seed , and i found 5 more seeds in the vial under some cotton !!!! whoot !!!!

if you look near the right tent door fold you see what i call "fookie", fake cali connex cookies. that bitch grew 10 nodes from seed before it put out ONE normal leaf. freebie from the 'tude.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 4, 2015)

dude its legit cookies, just dif room means dif phenos lol


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 4, 2015)

right ^ !!

using the same ,little balls, spaced REAL far apart, no odour, sometimes tranny, but very resinous male to pollen bang each room. f3 bro-ski. sfvog, okay. its my totally legit cookies male. i mean, opps, its a male gsc i found in packs of seed given to me by the creator of siad strain. blah blah blah.


bodhi sky lotus (og) , my keeper (for now) pheno :

rating : dank as fuck


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 5, 2015)

Cannatonic 4. Not too bad for my first go at DWC


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cannatonic 4. Not too bad for my first go at DWC
> 
> View attachment 3434468


I have been thinking doing an undercurrent 4x4 but scares me little with everything tie in ! I like the single bucket you did! Is it easy to keep the ph stable throughout the Grow? I will probably exp with single bucket sometime! Hows the growth vs coco/perlite?


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> veg...
> 
> gonna up-pot 5 pink cheese in 3 gallon containers (12 liter)... give em room to run... & uber crop them.
> 
> ...


VeryNice Professor! Very Clean Setup! That HolyGrail from DNA?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 5, 2015)

JimmyIndica said:


> I have been thinking doing an undercurrent 4x4 but scares me little with everything tie in ! I like the single bucket you did! Is it easy to keep the ph stable throughout the Grow? I will probably exp with single bucket sometime! Hows the growth vs coco/perlite?


I didn't have any issues with ph. Once I mixed the nutrients in to my tap water the ph was right around 6'ish. I just kept a frozen bottle of water in there and topped it off nightly. I only changed the nutrient solution a few times.

Growth is amazing! I used a pretty heavy duty oxygen pump and diffuser (which I normally use to brew compost teas) so I had a ridiculous amount of oxygen in the root zone. I flipped that plant to flower at about 18" tall (4 weeks veg) and I'm guessing I'll pull at least 4-5 ounces from that. Super easy IMO.


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I didn't have any issues with ph. Once I mixed the nutrients in to my tap water the ph was right around 6'ish. I just kept a frozen bottle of water in there and topped it off nightly. I only changed the nutrient solution a few times.
> 
> Growth is amazing! I used a pretty heavy duty oxygen pump and diffuser (which I normally use to brew compost teas) so I had a ridiculous amount of oxygen in the root zone. I flipped that plant to flower at about 18" tall (4 weeks veg) and I'm guessing I'll pull at least 4-5 ounces from that. Super easy IMO.


Frozenwater as a chiller. good idea! 1st I heard that!


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 5, 2015)

Led grow libertyhaze ,707truthband


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 5, 2015)

yes DNA.
lost a great pheno (1st bean cracked) for play & recently went through the rest of the pack.

kept two phenos for play.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 5, 2015)

liberty haze looks bomb!
nice yield , hows the crystal coverage?

smells?


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cannatonic 4. Not too bad for my first go at DWC
> 
> View attachment 3434468


one of the nicest cannatonics i've EVER seen grown by anybody on any board !


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 5, 2015)

i've got 4 black buckets, proper lids, pumps, and more.

love to bust out a few dwc over the fall/winter !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> one of the nicest cannatonics i've EVER seen grown by anybody on any board !


Thanks bro! These meds are destined for a sick young man so Im happy that everything went smooth.




professor KIND said:


> i've got 4 black buckets, proper lids, pumps, and more.
> 
> love to bust out a few dwc over the fall/winter !


For sure, do it up! This won't be my last DWC grow. Love the vigorous growth and easy maintenance.


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> liberty haze looks bomb!
> nice yield , hows the crystal coverage?
> 
> smells?


707 smell different? piney gas,pinacoladaor mango? very dense! liberty haze is just piney gassy! cant wait to toke both of em!


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 5, 2015)

grape stmpr og (bx) , bushy pheno

smellls like OG , fuel, funk


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 7, 2015)

at my door in < 7 days .... NICE !!!! with a flower bowl vs the dome & nail.

found a coupon code online for 10% off ... $92


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 7, 2015)

cream caramel kush , pheno #2 , bent dick pheno


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 7, 2015)

JimmyIndica said:


> I have been thinking doing an undercurrent 4x4 but scares me little with everything tie in ! I like the single bucket you did! Is it easy to keep the ph stable throughout the Grow? I will probably exp with single bucket sometime! Hows the growth vs coco/perlite?


I just switched to a soilless coco mix, Tupur from Royal gold actually, and coco is keeping up with my dwc for the most part but I'll have to wait till my plants flower out a little more. The coco is a little more work because I have to water every other day and when I water I have to pull them out of the tent so I can have 10% run off. The dwc was a pain in late flower only because I had to lift the lid off and expose the roots and shake the buds around, which has the potential for damaging plants. The main reason I switched to coco was the temperature of the water with dwc becomes a major concern and with summer time coming i opted out of the dwc for now. If you do the frozen bottle trick like stow or get a chiller or are in a cool basement then summer's no worry with dwc.

Coco is also going to cost more money than dwc after the initial set up cost because you use more nutes with the drain to waste of the coco. Other than that I'd say dwc is less labor intensive and gives great results as long as water temps are under control, I can't stress that enough. Warm water will screw you over every time. Just try to keep it below 72 degrees at all cost.


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 7, 2015)

once every other day? I feed nute solution at half strength 2 times aday! last 2 weeks flower 3times


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 7, 2015)

JimmyIndica said:


> once every other day? I feed nute solution at half strength 2 times aday! last 2 weeks flower 3times


Tupur isn't straight coco so it holds water a little longer than coco. I have the girls in number 5 pot so they have about 3 gallons of mix. As the grow though I'm sure the waterings will increase. Here's an older photo, they're about 2 weeks further along now.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (Jun 7, 2015)

^ those savage beasts !


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 7, 2015)

i recycle my coco.
add some fresh & a touch of rockwool cruton to the final mix.

dwc is bomb. growth is incredible at all stages. im definitely gonna break out the 4 black buckets i got and revisit hydro. got everything (and i mean EVERYTHING) to run drip , ebb/flow , or dwc. you know its bad when you have a yardstash (tent) full of gear too much for the shed.

got 30 gals of hydroton stashed in a heavy duty tote just in case i feel like a little ebb/flow (which i love).

been playing with dip too. i enjoy the simplicity.

and i always go back to hand watering & coco coir. its easy. really that simple.

in my lab summer = touch & go with more than 1000w ...so i can switch to a coco/container simplicity to keep it moving. this summer 600w (ish) is all she wrote.

in the winter , this year, 3000 to 3400w definitely ! just flower.

gonna rock one table for SOG ....4 dwc buckets for trees ...and a 600w w/ my standard 3 gallons of coco/container. i use a tent in 12/12 for 18/6 pre flower too... which adds to my total flower watt.

im experimenting with longer veg time & root volume , and am setting a few things up for 50 to 60 days veg in scrog. 

its all preference.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 7, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i recycle my coco.
> add some fresh & a touch of rockwool cruton to the final mix.
> 
> dwc is bomb. growth is incredible at all stages. im definitely gonna break out the 4 black buckets i got and revisit hydro. got everything (and i mean EVERYTHING) to run drip , ebb/flow , or dwc. you know its bad when you have a yardstash (tent) full of gear too much for the shed.
> ...


You use synthetic nutrients? When you recycle the coco coir (love that) do you have to rinse it at all to get rid of salt buildup or is it good to go as is?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 7, 2015)

The last Plushberry got the axe today at 65 days 12/12

Flash

  

No flash


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 7, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> Currently running San Fernando Valley Kush, Girl Scout Cookies, Deadhead OG, Cherry Pie, and Cheesey Smurf.
> View attachment 3434135 View attachment 3434136 View attachment 3434138


all that nuggage looks great bro.

coooooooooooooooool cat pic. cats rule.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> You use synthetic nutrients? When you recycle the coco coir (love that) do you have to rinse it at all to get rid of salt buildup or is it good to go as is?


i never rinse it. just use it in transplant situations for up-potting. i'll mix some fresh coco with the used & combine a bucket of rockwool crutons. that's it. 

every so many runs i'll toss rootballs.
cut them up carefully and toss over time.
summer i hold more , winter i toss more... for curbside reason, more activity in the warm weather, etc.

roll smarts dudes !
even with your trash.
^ which forced me to adopt a recycle method.

my secret is 33gal trash cans @ 3 on rotation.
im using medium that sat out, covered, many months.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 7, 2015)

plush looks hot dude.

YUM!

love to see that x'd to fire og !
ahem.


----------



## Daggy (Jun 7, 2015)

COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 7, 2015)

i want the forum cut for sure.
its not as much a $ maker as its a great recognizable product.

still gotta grow it optimum , harvest , & dry it right too.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 7, 2015)

most phenos iv grown from seed have been low yeilding. so for me cookies was a decent yeilder(42 in a 3 gal) lol considering im not dialed in and usually chop early, i could pull more. when i start over, all ill have to start will be cookies ....im not mad


----------



## Daggy (Jun 7, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i want the forum cut for sure.
> its not as much a $ maker as its a great recognizable product.
> 
> still gotta grow it optimum , harvest , & dry it right too.


Oh yeah it is a money maker. What state are you in?


----------



## Daggy (Jun 7, 2015)

Forum Cut


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 7, 2015)

Daggy said:


> Oh yeah it is a money maker. What state are you in?


i bet i could get 5 a p around here if its fire cookies. hard parts getting a p a light im guessing...


----------



## Daggy (Jun 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i bet i could get 5 a p around here if its fire cookies. hard parts getting a p a light im guessing...


Aint really that hard. My first run I did 1.3 with her. Just kick up the plant per light ratio


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 7, 2015)

Daggy said:


> Aint really that hard. My first run I did 1.3 with her. Just kick up the plant per light ratio


u already know! i cant wait to f2 everything so i can get to the cropping...


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 7, 2015)

me, im not gonna crack or buy any seeds to "find" cookies. i can wait to source the cut .

its not where ur from its where ur at and im in the grow room 
those nugz look great daggy. enjoy !


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 8, 2015)

you can find some serious fire in cookie hybrids. more stable too. but the flavor on the cut is what its all about! iv heard she makes awesome s1s too...


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jun 8, 2015)

My girl scout cookies clone is now in hydro and well rooted. This picture was taken a few weeks ago. She will go into bloom in about 2 weeks.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jun 8, 2015)

Was anyone watching hash church yesterday?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 8, 2015)

Gudkarma still active?


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 8, 2015)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Gudkarma still active?


ahem.

you my friend are cool people.
looked for you on nwgt recently. i couldnt remember the log-in.
been on very active in another venue where my control is greater.
still having some fun here & staying far away from drama.
el penguino & da buckman run this place. for sure.
though neither of them are putting out dank fire
like this right here. cough, cough.

howeves. hope you're great & all is gud.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 8, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> ahem.
> 
> you my friend are cool people.
> looked for you on nwgt recently. i couldnt remember the log-in.
> ...


MMMMmmmm. That looks fantastic! What strain is that?


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 8, 2015)

grape stomper og (bx)

a nugget fell off the dry rack & into my pipe today 

nummy num num.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 8, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> Was anyone watching hash church yesterday?
> View attachment 3436375


planning to make some vidz under the ~prof KIND movement ....i just learned about all those cats recently.

but i havnt been following bubbleman or any of those dudes.
they're all full of themselves faux famous on the internet.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 8, 2015)

super sour og vs. orange chronic water pipe cleaner
please excuse my flee bay special slide. all my good shit is in soak.

& slides ...its an area where my game is weak right now 

nothing like a clean piece brohams! f l a v o r !
& this super sour og... a thumbs up from me.

got another beasty pheno in the lab finishing.

very happy with my chosen keeper pheno for extra playtime.
she'll be run SOG & scrog next. & scrog is THE way to run this strain from the door.

emerald triangle's notes on the strain are accurate & the flav (no cure) is delicious!!!! with sweet & sour notes. dense nugz. bomb bag appeal. easy to root. strong in veg. very open and branchy type. easy to grow.

powerful = yes

very sativa in its influences.

step #2 run this two ways. sog. for study. scrog for zips ! i need a big container but fuck bro pays a mortgage and still gives out free beans/[email protected] & really dont wanna swing for a 10 gal smart pot ...so he's gonna use a box & plastic bag 

^ done it before !


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 8, 2015)

Gud to see your still killing it , been very not active , shit hit the fan over there and elseware ,sad to say i got robbed and had to shut it all down, who knows maybe I'll put it all back together......


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 8, 2015)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Gud to see your still killing it , been very not active , shit hit the fan over there and elseware ,sad to say i got robbed and had to shut it all down, who knows maybe I'll put it all back together......


got extra everything ...can have u up & running under a 250w mh veg & 1000w hps no problemo.
lamps to hood to ballasts to grow bags to beans. let a dude know.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 9, 2015)

holy shit the more research i do on loompa the more i see reports of hermi tranny balls on everything he's producing.

@ $150+ a pack?

not good.
not good at all.

i also see his people running around clamoring about soil sensitivity vs un-stability. you say something about loompa, especially in a bad light, & logic @ the farm deletes your posts. 

just got out of chat w/ a cali homie (former [email protected] member) & he was telling me they call loompa farms... cash money farms... and dudes paid upwards of $250 for his beans on drops that produced herms.

yuck bros !
straight yuck !

few more packs of gear...
& im done with these breeders


----------



## COGrown (Jun 9, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> holy shit the more research i do on loompa the more i see reports of hermi tranny balls on everything he's producing.
> 
> @ $150+ a pack?
> 
> ...


I've said it before and I'll say it again, publicly tested gear is where its at. I'm sure there's plenty of fire in the loompa beans, but $150+ a pack is a lot if you have to go through two or three packs to find a keeper that's not herm city. I've yet to see anything that's better than a lot of $100 and less gear either, and CO is flush with loompa gear right now.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jun 9, 2015)

I popped a few beans from a local contact and it is the best strain I have ever smelled, smoked, and grown. I have 12 beans from the last 3 grows and you better believe I will cross it. Happy to pay for proper genetics but sometimes underground is where it's at. I would advise against buying $150 seed packs. There are too many great genetics and false promises out there. Zero chance I will ever pay more than $20 for a pack beans. It makes no sense unless your growing for others and not yourself.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 9, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> Was anyone watching hash church yesterday?
> View attachment 3436375


Hell ya I haven't missed one yet! Although I don't really watch it as opposed to just listen.

it was pretty cool to have dr. grinspoon on there.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 9, 2015)

privada!!!AND IN TENT 2........NL X FIRE OG X HAZE.....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 9, 2015)

lmao those didn't upload in proper order all my bad. broad leaf hps shots are koshers, others are nl


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jun 9, 2015)

The Cheesey Smurf in Hydro.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2015)

not good about loompa! i lost interest when he got clowned on here....topdawg is where the fire is. in my opinion....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> not good about loompa! i lost interest when he got clowned on here....topdawg is where the fire is. in my opinion....


What you wont be a thc farmer loompa lover? crawl right up his ass while he charges folks 200 bucks for a pack of unstable may be all males(don't laugh ive seen his yeti f3 go all males in a 200 pack dudes) Your point is well taken.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 10, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> holy shit the more research i do on loompa the more i see reports of hermi tranny balls on everything he's producing.
> 
> @ $150+ a pack?
> 
> ...


All true, when a friend of mine complained about his v/a benefits money being blown on a pack of "herijuana" from loompa farms it was a 50/50 germ rate and the damn things were NOT AS ADVERTISED! Pretty sad when you cant be a dissatisfied customer without fear of being thrown under the bus for bullshit dudes! I listened to a cat who runs a seed company named classic, he is at f*restaxx and let me tell you. THAT MAN sells packs of straight head gear for 30-40-50 bucks! truly part of the solution, not the problem.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> What you wont be a thc farmer loompa lover? crawl right up his ass while he charges folks 200 bucks for a pack of unstable may be all males(don't laugh ive seen his yeti f3 go all males in a 200 pack dudes) Your point is well taken.


im not worried bout males, its the herms! and i wouldnt pay 200 a pack when a homie gifted like 60 for free


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah man! freestuff is where its at. After all where all trying to do the same thing in the end. Grow the best we can.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 10, 2015)

for sure, i'll never buy another loompa bean.

im happy to run the ones i got, but buy dude's brand again... never.

&, looking into loompa farms, just to see grow reports, i wound up reading so much shit from his keyboard mouth @ the farm (about everything from all the hacks in europe (esko too?) , to how everybodys fucking up the gene pool, and more) that i find him disgusting.

dude is a fraud.
his beans have high hermi rates.
& now ill have to run them and live with a jewelers loop in my hand.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2015)

he exposed rather quick for being a greedy fuck. so compassionate! his karma is his seeds will never live up to his breeding stock....lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 11, 2015)

sucks being in that collective im betting.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 11, 2015)

loompa branded himself, sought copyyright protections, business'd up, created a legit company, protects his intellectual capital, vends products wholesale, and more.

i saw loompa directly note seed sales dont pay his bills ? i cant see how when places like "colorado are flush with his genetics". shit, im about to cry poverty too !

loompa farms = biz
biz = profits

& as a consumer i have a rights too.
especially with regard to defective products.

but the seed game is shady and these liars will never be held accountable for their shit beans.

i dont see how its okay to spend months growing & flowering plants to find nut sacks all over them.

ow wait.... meh... its chemdawg's fault... "creating" (he didnt purposefully create anything, more like got lucky with some bag seed) those lines.

in the last 3 years, i've watched seed hacks "fuck up the gene pool" by "breeding" nothing. its now normal to pull nanners off plants. its normal to sell you mega poly hybrids that are super unstable. f1. f3s. doesn't matter to these biz guys.

im laughing at all these hacks talking shit.

sannie, he may have no new products, but at least his lines are worked and fairly stable.


----------



## genuity (Jun 11, 2015)

I sure wish I knew you was not up on the loompa fiasco....but happy you do research.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 11, 2015)

Thought about trying his Yeti to but once I seen all the reports on herms I said fuck it plus I'm not paying $200 for a pack of beans that's unstable. I don't even see how people get away with that highway robbery. Too many good breeders out here selling pack for under a $100 so it amazes me these guys stay selling gear. If your selling packs for more than $150 your straight greedy and I'm not supporting it especially with bad reports all over


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 11, 2015)

Right now I got some blue dream, some headband, and some some ghost train. Waiting on a couple cherry bomb clones.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 12, 2015)

reserva privada ...garbage ...all three females i had ...which were different phenos of their og line in fem seed ...all nuts & balls.


----------



## genuity (Jun 12, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> reserva privada ...garbage ...all three females i had ...which were different phenos of their og line in fem seed ...all nuts & balls.
> 
> View attachment 3438610


Yuck.....

Next run...

Aloha grape
Fortune teller
Fireballs 
Cookies 'N cream
Gawd dawg aka bae 
Raspberry montage x bbp #1. Purp pheno
Cheese x bbp


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 12, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> reserva privada ...garbage ...all three females i had ...which were different phenos of their og line in fem seed ...all nuts & balls.
> 
> View attachment 3438610


Man that sucks fareal big time. Always hate to see this especially when it full on herm like that and from one of the big time breeders too. Hope those he-she's didn't pollinate any of your proven ladies.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 12, 2015)

few years ago id try that rp og, but today too many og hybrids out there. these karma white bikers are stinky and dont need any support. just flipped so lets see the stretch. karma is def at the top of the game in my opinion....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 12, 2015)

the next two pics of sour diesel from loud seeds......60 bucks for 10 reg beans  Ok bottom last two are of classic seeds northern lights. 40 bucks a pack for reg beans. Yeah I have seen the difference.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 12, 2015)

Ok that fucked up somehow on me during download............top picture is sour d from loud seeds 65 bucks a pack above......second from top is loompa farms yeti200 bucks a pack, lastly is classic seeds northern lights 40.00 bucks a pack, I have seen the motherfucken light I tell ya.,


----------



## yesum (Jun 12, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> All true, when a friend of mine complained about his v/a benefits money being blown on a pack of "herijuana" from loompa farms it was a 50/50 germ rate and the damn things were NOT AS ADVERTISED! Pretty sad when you cant be a dissatisfied customer without fear of being thrown under the bus for bullshit dudes! I listened to a cat who runs a seed company named classic, he is at f*restaxx and let me tell you. THAT MAN sells packs of straight head gear for 30-40-50 bucks! truly part of the solution, not the problem.



Yeah, Classic is legit. I ran his Humboldt Purple and Northern Lights. Have heard the Hawaiian Berry is good, really all his stuff is good from what I have read.

He got robbed by the guy at Seed Depot, then had some more crap happen to his grows... and is in the process of rebuilding his seed lines.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 13, 2015)

def respect classic though iv never talked with him.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 13, 2015)

yep. me too! love to grab that Hawaiian Berry.
i've never grown any island strains & classic is good people.

for sure, that sky lotus og... blows away anything (new) this run.
shit is face off in its own right. true head gear cause im soooooooo high right now.
my pheno, from clone , the test imo, is giving little above average yield & producing uber high quality nugz.

the root mass is such on each clone that i could grow 3 cuts in 12liter container no problem.
i did 2 in 12liter this time. plenty room left. plus, i use rockwool crutons in my mix.

a 6x6 cube grows a pretty large plant you know. so think about my 75/25 mix at 12liter 

my current selection (with 7 beans left) is straight dank. bag appeal. flav. crystal coverage. power. duration.
has it all. my selection is slightly more indica finishes less than 9 weeks.

flavor : creamy, earthy, sweet, full, sexy, smooth, tasty, delicious

cant even finish a cone !

nice.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 13, 2015)

been a minute since i lost my bomb spacedawg cut.
but i got that cut from a total internet asshole former seed creepy mod..
and super stoked to have a better replacement. 

my jtr beans took off too.

the dog (breeder btque) 2 for 4 but strong seedlings.

the mace seed freebies (lb hill x jack herer ?) going too.

even with these canna-dicks trying to rip us off in various ways, always some garden fun to be had.


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 14, 2015)

I have some of Bigworms sexy beans and decided to pop them all. Pheno hunting time here is what we have. (this is on top of everything else lol)

10 Super Purple
5 Super Qrazy
5 Prime Crystal

 let the games begin. I just found a huge ass male plant in the garden. He looks amazing and super sativa style I am thinking about breeding with him he is a stanky lanky.


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jun 14, 2015)

Been gone from the forum for awhile....sorry y'all, if a anyone who was watching last journed grow, all 7 plants made it to harvest with rediciouse results, potent and psycho frosty. 

Well I've finally grew some balls, stopped being lazy and have graduated to REGULAR seeds.
The mission has begun with a cheaper (financially speaking) choice...

Nirvana: SNOW WHITE (REGULAR) seeds. I've got 30 beans, germinated 10 in cups, and just transplanted all 10 into gallonish size potters in the 3x3 tent. They are thriving in happy frog soil/perlite just innoculated with a homebrew worm/humisoil aerated tea. Love the live organic approach, seems the plants do too.
Yesterday I picked up a hydrofarm blockbuster 8' hood with Lumitech electronic adjustable 600W ballast which will go in the 5x5 for flower replacing my cooltube (duck that thing). Also have a hydrofarm hood to use with my G.G. 600W electronic adjustable ballast for some bombin Vegatating. 

All my T5 lighting will go in the closet area I'm building for Mother plants, cloning station and seedlings.

This is my first time beginning a perpetual grow using Regulars and I am really excited.
I work alone, I've never worked so hard and passionately besides my past alcoholism smilable now/not then. Everyone looks great, about to pop more Snow Whites until I find a few mothers for keepers.

Pics soon, my Samsung was cloned and destroyed(beware, all they need is your # and all your information and control becomes theirs). 

So I'm beginning a perpetual journey with no intention of ever stopping. Finally found something I'm descent at, passionate about and may even be able to support myself with. I love the work and 24/7 365 schedule, because it's for a good cause and I'll NEVER work for someone else again. I'll sleep in a tent (again) before I put my body, mind and time towards someone else's vision.

Love you guys and I'll get pics up ASAP! Hope all your lives and grows are prospering.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 15, 2015)

Got my goji og from midweek song in 10 days, legit.


----------



## TheHermit (Jun 18, 2015)

Dutch Passion Outlaw. Took down at 94 days. It has a really spicy smell, with a little bit of underlying mint. Great yielder. I am going to run it again in a larger pot to see what kind of yields I can get. I grew this in a two gallon.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 22, 2015)

breakfast of champions !!!!

just what i needed after falling over w/ a kindney stone at work.

this cone = way better than passing out in total pain in a hot kitchen on a dirty floor 

got my 1st dose of morphine from the doc after a rush to the hospital.

very interesting ! lol !


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 22, 2015)

getting ready to chop a ton of nugz !

OW YES !!!!


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 22, 2015)

ive got a couple of packs of white grapefruit from snow hiigh via trades.

id love to grab his tahoe cross.
never see anything by him restocked.

gonna make a NGR order to grab some NorStar x's with gooey genetics.

where are you getting those classic beans? firestax ?

can i jump on an order w/ you?
id like to grab those hawaiian berry beans.

the few $ for a pack.... im better than gud for it !!!!
just sold enough product to cover that 50x.

pm me


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 22, 2015)

I am runnin a test grow vero18/29 over in the LED section. Here is an update of a ET CottonCandyCane under 200watt optic vero29 3000K. Here is the blueberryheadband curin 3 weeks! My best work to date!


----------



## drekoushranada (Jun 22, 2015)

Og Raskal =White Fire Alien 
HSO = Blue Dream 
CSG = Rainbow Jones 
710 Seeds = Cheese 
RP = Skywalker Kush 
G13 = Raw Diesel


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 22, 2015)

dropping $ in the box for 2 packs of peak seeds bb.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 22, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> dropping $ in the box for 2 packs of peak seeds bb.


The picture alone on their site makes me want to try it out!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 22, 2015)

Classic unreleased gear ftw!


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 23, 2015)

~gud sends his love via a new toy.... puff, puff, paaaaaaaaaaaassssssssss !


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 23, 2015)

From DHgate?


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 23, 2015)

JimmyIndica said:


> I am runnin a test grow vero18/29 over in the LED section. Here is an update of a ET CottonCandyCane under 200watt optic vero29 3000K. Here is the blueberryheadband curin 3 weeks! My best work to date! View attachment 3445455


love to see inside that led lamp.

you hit that latch & it opens up ?


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 23, 2015)

you know it !

the twin barrel next.guys 
so glad you know about that.

fuck spending $ on pipes.
the bowl isnt tight to the adapter but fuk 29$ who cares.

sits on my desk nice & hits real smooth.

lol.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 23, 2015)

29 bucks??? dude no fucken way?


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 23, 2015)

cant wait to get my bb seeds !!!!!! cracka cracka on da spot.
stable & pheno hunting.

& feed back on the sky lotus (og) is AAA+.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 23, 2015)

yep. shipping too. hahahhahahaha.
i canceled my smoke cartel order after i clicked to enlarge the image.

it said "kathy" something or other.
the handle of the dhgate seller.

they want $140+
same fucking thing.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 23, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> you know it !
> 
> the twin barrel next.guys
> so glad you know about that.
> ...


I've got a very similar piece on the way from DHgate as well. 

I have no qualms with china glass whatsoever. As a matter of fact I was shopping around online yesterday and I realized 98% of what is in head shops and bong stores is china glass that has been welded together locally or even worse just a simple logo baked onto it and marked up %500. Look at smoke cartel for example. 

That being said, I still would love to own a nice piece of functional art one day. I've been developing an unhealthy obsession with 2 stroke glass. I just fucking love the colors and patterns. Reminds me of my mothers artwork.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 23, 2015)

iv been holding back on glass due to low funds, want a nice chemdog piece, but im def gonna fuck with those 29$ pieces if theres more!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 23, 2015)

This is the piece I just recently ordered. It came to about $60 with shipping.Currently dabbing from a cheech cup dabbuccino from DHgate but I don't like the way it hits.

if you do order from here don't opt for free shipping unless you have ultimate patience. My last bong took like 7 weeks or some shit. This time I paid 5 USD in hopes it won't take as long.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 23, 2015)

i need new glass bad! whats the site?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i need new glass bad! whats the site?


dhgate.com


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 23, 2015)

bookmarking....


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 23, 2015)

cream caramel kush
 
grape stomper og


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 23, 2015)

holy grail og


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 24, 2015)

slide game... quite enhanced now.

all 5 to the stash


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 24, 2015)

i need to email peak seed dude about my freebies.

anything i should do/say 

was thinking of asking him for a few of those kush/berry beans.

or extra bb seeds.

wanna run all 20 at once. boooyah!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 24, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i need to email peak seed dude about my freebies.
> 
> anything i should do/say
> 
> ...


Not sure how his freebies work. I only ordered one pack so he just threw in a couple extra of the strain I ordered. You'll probably just get more of what you ordered unless you give him a shout. @D_Urbmon and @OGEvilgenius would be the guys to ask...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm not 100% sure how the freebies work either. I've gotten killer deals for ordering bulk packs so he didn't throw in any freebies 2 of the times I ordered. 

I can't complain when he's lowering his super favorable prices even further.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 24, 2015)

nope. from your comments i see no need to do anything.
i'll let karma decide if he generally gives extra of same.

extra of same would be...
gud enough.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Not sure how his freebies work. I only ordered one pack so he just threw in a couple extra of the strain I ordered. You'll probably just get more of what you ordered unless you give him a shout. @D_Urbmon and @OGEvilgenius would be the guys to ask...


When I ordered about a dozen (packs) he tossed me a bunch of packs of C99 asked me what I wanted before hand, I inquired about a little volume discount and he offered to send a bunch of packs of C99 on top of what I ordered which I was happy to accept - I think he sent me a pack for every couple I ordered. I don't know if he always does free seeds. I know he'll do volume discounts. He's a reasonable dude just shoot him an email.


----------



## mara tuomio (Jun 25, 2015)

running moby dick (dinafem) and herijuana (sannies)
moby is absolutely insane yield and citric/grapefruit bubblegum tasting hazy smoke I like alot. running him second time and the vigority from almost every seed is insane. Branches without doing anything and throws huge harvests.. 
Next time I will be running sugar punch from sannies


----------



## coonhound (Jun 25, 2015)

im running blue cheese cross, chernobyl, fruitylicious, strawberry blue haze, plushberry ,14er, brightberry cookies, reno & back,
. and just popped lemon kush, dojo kush, . i ordered c99 and grapefruit kush.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> cream caramel kush
> View attachment 3446488
> grape stomper og
> View attachment 3446489


you've been busy eh?


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 25, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> When I ordered about a dozen (packs) he tossed me a bunch of packs of C99 asked me what I wanted before hand, I inquired about a little volume discount and he offered to send a bunch of packs of C99 on top of what I ordered which I was happy to accept - I think he sent me a pack for every couple I ordered. I don't know if he always does free seeds. I know he'll do volume discounts. He's a reasonable dude just shoot him an email.


did u grow those c99 out ?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> did u grow those c99 out ?


Yeah, I only grew out one individual. It was good. I liked it slightly more than the female seeds version.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> did u grow those c99 out ?


I grew out 18 of the c99's from 2 different dads. One was clearly a spicy pheno batch while the other was tropical funk.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 25, 2015)

i got mad dizzle f4 c99 beans.
the pineapple, most definitely on my* immediate* to do list.

50+ easy.

i traded him some dj short genetics worked via e$ko.

he put spicy & pineapple phenos in seperate bags.
far as i know, dizzle got his parents from joeyweed stock.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 25, 2015)

e$ko's pink cheese is lethal.
so zooted.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 25, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i got mad dizzle f4 c99 beans.
> the pineapple, most definitely on my* immediate* to do list.
> 
> 50+ easy.
> ...


Looks like you got the goods already. I am not 100% sure but I believe PeakseedsBC C99 is from the dizzle f4's(if dizzle is frost bros?) but he has worked on a couple filial generations. He made a post about it on TY.



I'm gonna be making a few orders here soon and Esko is on the list.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 26, 2015)

im gonna have to grab that golden berry from dna.

holy grail og, smoking it now, D A N K as hell ...& the flavor is amazing.
easily one of the best products imo. bag appeal to final puff = wonderful

i ran the holy grail last year (one seed) found (then lost) a total kosher leaning nug producing goddess.

my replacement is really nice but nothing like my main babe ^

if you have and would like to discuss solutions for extra holy grail seeds please inform 
loompa fiasco , im trying to stay off those bean sites & credit cards.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 26, 2015)

i've had plenty of gud luck with them.
after e$ko id say best in the EU (imo).

lemon skunk, og #18 , holy grail , sour cream , and one more i cant recall ...alll great fun.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 27, 2015)

Item Sku Qty Subtotal
*Apollo 11 * bodhi seeds apollo 11-11-Regular 1 $68.48
*FREE - Canadian Lemon Aid Fem (x1)* free3 1 $0.00
*FREE - Apothecary Kush Mix Reg (x2)* free6 1 $0.00
*FREE - Eva Seeds Veneno Fem (x1)* free4 1 $0.00
Subtotal $68.48
Shipping & Handling $13.38
Discount (rollitup) -$7.53
*Grand Total* *$74.33*
Grand Total to be Charged £47.21


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 27, 2015)

the freebies... what a joke all bird seed.

but those A11 ...gonna run those with the dizzle c99 pineapples.

another 20 to 25 beans run. 
exciting !


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 27, 2015)

id like to cross a11 with pink cheese & blueberry.

sick-ness


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 27, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> Item Sku Qty Subtotal
> *Apollo 11 * bodhi seeds apollo 11-11-Regular 1 $68.48
> *FREE - Canadian Lemon Aid Fem (x1)* free3 1 $0.00
> *FREE - Apothecary Kush Mix Reg (x2)* free6 1 $0.00
> ...


Was this midsong week? Because I say the same about the freebies there too. I mean they let you pick from a big list of freebies but I wasn't too impressed with the companies they offered like blim burn and their own seed line. But I only wanted to grab that goji og anyways so it was cool, freebies will sit around or be gifted out.


----------



## larry bird 77 (Jun 28, 2015)

running out 1 of each 
colorado kushand F1 kush from cannarado 
green pride classic seeds 
purple trainwreck HSO 
bubba kush loud seeds 
afghan kush WOS 
blue og delicious seeds 
critical kush barney 
skywalker og purple og#18 and cole train DNA/RP 
blue mountain durban medicann 
the whitexnepali indica cannetics seeds 
see you in september


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 28, 2015)

Cookie frost, gorilla glue#4 .and candyland


----------



## Lowphat (Jun 28, 2015)

Barneys Farm -Critical Kush
Nirvana - Wonder Woman
Nirvana - Aurora Indica
Nirvana - White castle
Nirvana - Master Kush
DNA Genetics Seeds - Sour Kosher
Dinafem - Blue Widow
THseeds - A-train
Sensi Seeds - Super Skunk


----------



## sno capz (Jun 28, 2015)

Emerald Triangle Cherry OG 
1 mother and 4 clones


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 28, 2015)

talked with mike from peak seeds.... changed my order to 10 skunkberry & 10 blueberry 

cause i've no interest in autos , but want a quick turn around... pulled from the freezer :

5 of each :

1) simply female seeds , "mega lemonista"
2) OO seeds , fems, "chocolate kush"

im moving my lab upstairs , no clone runs for this summer.

seeds only.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 28, 2015)

cream caramel kush , 2 phenos


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 28, 2015)

doing a pink cheese with the lowers pollenated by the reserva privada og kush next.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 28, 2015)

nice u reversed an og? pics of that og?


----------



## taGyo (Jun 28, 2015)

larry bird 77 said:


> running out 1 of each
> colorado kushand F1 kush from cannarado
> green pride classic seeds
> purple trainwreck HSO
> ...


How's that Purple Trainwreck treating you? Any pics?


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 28, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> nice u reversed an og? pics of that og?


nope. she's gender bending that og. tossed the clones too. fuck reserva privada.

gonna runa tangielope too. fems love them.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 28, 2015)

my next run : mega lemonista , chocolate kush , and tangielope

all fems.
2 gal grow bag adventure.
no clones being kept.
one & done.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 28, 2015)

Candyland..gorilla glue#4


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 28, 2015)

every time i see gg#4 all i see is trichs & a shit ton of nugz.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 28, 2015)

cream caramel kush, first round chop , off the rack into a cone , smells like funky creamy dehydrated sweet milky goodness w/ a dollop of salted caramel.


little wookie on the nug, i do two trims one major one minor.

for head stash i call that perfect.
for sale, needs the extra detail trim.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 29, 2015)

sea of seeds claims apollo 11 not in stock when it was clearly in stock.

disappointed.

grabbed "wish mountain" to console myself cause i knew sea of seeds dude was not letting go of my $$$.

douche to the bag !


----------



## Purplehaze66 (Jun 29, 2015)

Just harvested in last week, flower off till Sept 1, time to chill and enjoy the fruits of labor

Whitiker Blues
Spacewreck
Apricot Cush
Monkey Paw
Platinum GSC
PurpleTrainwreck
Evil Mango


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 29, 2015)

Purplehaze66 said:


> Just harvested in last week, flower off till Sept 1, time to chill and enjoy the fruits of labor
> 
> Whitiker Blues
> Spacewreck
> ...


Is that Apricot Kush from Tricloud? Have you tried it yet?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 29, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> sea of seeds claims apollo 11 not in stock when it was clearly in stock.
> 
> disappointed.
> 
> ...


Are you in a medical state? If so, have you checked out Great Lakes Genetics? They have tons of Bodhi strains in stock (including the Apollo 11).


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 29, 2015)

noted !


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 29, 2015)

im looking for mothers in these lines :

1) blueberry/skunkberry (peak seeds)

2) kosher tangie (crokett family)

3) ?

what would you put in this spot ?

with good name recgonition, reg beans, quality product, good yield, good parents, and a 20 bean run to find one good nug maker.

im thinking karma genetics white og v2.

fem aside, everybody loves wifi.
but that particular raskal bean aint ever stocked.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 29, 2015)

well you read my mind with karma, i was thinking the headbanger or white snake. i have white snake that im gonna get too, now that u remind me it may push my ghost train haze back. and these choc x perun are autoflowering, that means crakkacrakka....


----------



## Purplehaze66 (Jun 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is that Apricot Kush from Tricloud? Have you tried it yet?


Yes it is Tricloud's strain, I enjoy it alot, have smoked it with him. Have 2 pheno's I have been trying to decide the final keeper


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 2, 2015)

"Guys the banner that runs here for Old School BA and "reeferman genetics " are frauds they have nothing to do with genuine reeferman seeds they never had any of my cuts and never will they are just a scam .
Reef"

Like it has been since 2003

found this in the smoke report section...


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 3, 2015)

just picked up some female seeds "bubblegum(er)".

a female seeds pic :



yummy ^^^^ !!!


im sick of all this new school shit.
for the clients , im going back to the classics...

bubblegum (female seeds)
blueberry (peak)
skunk (peak)
afghan kush (bodhi)
c99 (dizzle)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 3, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> just picked up some female seeds "bubblegum(er)".
> 
> a female seeds pic :
> 
> ...


I have been on that same train of thought for the last few months except I was thinking blueberry, northern lights, ak-47 and power plant or some shit.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 3, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I have been on that same train of thought for the last few months except I was thinking blueberry, northern lights, ak-47 and power plant or some shit.


i like your idea too 

just saw fem beans of the old school ak47 (sativa) but cant remember where.
ill keep it in my mind & post next time i see them.

for mother plant hunting, i love fem seeds.
trying to stock the mother tent with solid options from indica to sativa.

ill grow all the "other shit" for fun.
on a mission. you not gonna see much else from me the next 6 months+.

classic.
solid yield.
good name recognition.
dank !! gotta be dank !!


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 3, 2015)

im putting cream caramel kush in people's hand...

looking them in the face as i take that $...

thinking i fucking hate you & that wad of paper... want this fat sack for me !!!!

i'll keep growing this strain until i find a dank fatty.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 3, 2015)

mega lemonista 2 for 6

chocolate kush in the shotty.

c99 pulled from deep storage.
its on !


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 3, 2015)

fridge says what about who?


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 3, 2015)

clean :

got a new 45* now using an ash catcher


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Hessam (Jul 3, 2015)

Here is a picture of my Blueberry (side cola), 36 days into flowering:







Not as planned, but still ok.
.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 3, 2015)

love me some bberry.
yes i do !






here's the cream caramel kush i lost.
baby come back, baby come back to me.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 3, 2015)

yea im on my blueberry pheno run as well, got sunshine daydream going and next is mount huckleberry f2s from dynasty i think. need a nice tastey dense blue nug in ma pipe.... mmm blueberry x forum would be nice.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 3, 2015)

kosher x bb (indica)

what's the lineage on kosher?
that shit is amazing.

throw your fav teddy bear in a wood chipper for a cut.
swear i would.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 3, 2015)

its a jews cut of og kush, not sure where the jews got it. im tempted by that jew cut hit with the florida og cross....


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 3, 2015)

im going the crokett route ...the ~prof is on a (faux) boycott of dna for those 6 @ $100 prices.

2 packs of 24k ; kosher tangie

its the only "new school" imma fuck with outside a few from the docta , one from karma, & one or two from classic seeds.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 3, 2015)

can u get a med card on line?
take a road trip for some clones bro 
snatch em all...abusive, headband, wifi, trunk full of shit speeding down the highway.

of course, listening to motorhead !


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 3, 2015)

that grow your own is priced much better at 6 for 66 i think. taking a trip for clones is in the plans  but id rather ship em back. you can get a med card same day in cali, not sure bout michigan


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 4, 2015)

I also am looking for a blueberry that is close to my old 2002 pheno of dutch passion's blueberry. Shit was straight blueberry jam and potent as all hell. I bought HSO's sour blueberry and have a single fem of seedsman's blueberry as well but right now I have a plant that just starting smelling blueberry as hell out of no where around week 4 or 5.

It' a pheno of my buddha's dream (blue dream clone only x buddha's sister) x critical sensi star that is smelling like straight blueberries, and I mean like actual blueberries. I have a nice little blueberry bush and I picked some fresh bb and made blueberry pancakes and those berries smelt and tasted just like my bd x css bluebud pheno.

I reckon the blueberry is from the blue dream genes but who knows so hopefully she ends with that blueberry flavor. I post some new pictures of her at about the end of week 6 tonight, here is one from about week 5.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 4, 2015)

blueberry pancakes are whatsup!


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 4, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> just picked up some female seeds "bubblegum(er)".
> 
> a female seeds pic :
> 
> ...


Nice! I've got two Bubblegummers a couple weeks in to 12/12 right now. I'll try to remember to snap a few pics along the way to give you a lil preview. So far they're looking nice! Pretty good stretch on both of them. Very uniform. I think Female Seeds does a good job working their strains. The 6 or so C-99's I grew of theirs were almost identical. Looked like clones of one another.

Got 4 Sweet Skunk from Peak going too. Put 6 down and only 4 made it. One germinated tap root up, and the other came up with no leaves. Little bit finicky to germinate IME.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 4, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I also am looking for a blueberry that is close to my old 2002 pheno of dutch passion's blueberry. Shit was straight blueberry jam and potent as all hell. I bought HSO's sour blueberry and have a single fem of seedsman's blueberry as well but right now I have a plant that just starting smelling blueberry as hell out of no where around week 4 or 5.
> 
> It' a pheno of my buddha's dream (blue dream clone only x buddha's sister) x critical sensi star that is smelling like straight blueberries, and I mean like actual blueberries. I have a nice little blueberry bush and I picked some fresh bb and made blueberry pancakes and those berries smelt and tasted just like my bd x css bluebud pheno.
> 
> I reckon the blueberry is from the blue dream genes but who knows so hopefully she ends with that blueberry flavor. I post some new pictures of her at about the end of week 6 tonight, here is one from about week 5.View attachment 3453604


Looks nice!

I hear ya on the blueberry flavor. It's so tough to find plants where the flavor matches the smell. Plenty of nice smelling strains around, but very few that taste great. I'm all about taste and effect.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 4, 2015)

pulled up mad beans from storage to create a small ready to go stash.

everything from fire og ...cheese suprise... jtr ...d-og to romulan x vortex... 30+ dizzle c99 ...sky lotus ... lemon thai x nl#5 ...whitedawg ...underfoo x bluedog... cream caramel kush... few others.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 4, 2015)

white dawg from topdawg?


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 4, 2015)

same idea.

beans are from a friend.... the white x tres dawg


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 4, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> same idea.
> 
> beans are from a friend.... the white x tres dawg


 i've got a bunch of tres dawg crosses, ever run them before professor? the tres, or crosses there of, i mean


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 4, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i've got a bunch of tres dawg crosses, ever run them before professor? the tres, or crosses there of, i mean


no but if i had what you had id be going through those packs


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 4, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> no but if i had what you had id be going through those packs


 i need to get meself a lab...


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 4, 2015)

it just stinks when peeps want to update ur meter & there all kinds of canna stuff around.

then having a lab sucks.
soon as electrical dude walks out the door, click, lock, back to loving it !!!!


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 4, 2015)

im doing a whole new set-up.
4 plant rotation on 3 tables for flower, one tent preflower.

all out of 4 tents for veg.
winter time this year flowering in the upstairs too.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 4, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> im doing a whole new set-up.
> 4 plant rotation on 3 tables for flower, one tent preflower.
> 
> all out of 4 tents for veg.
> winter time this year flowering in the upstairs too.


 1k per table? or you run 600s don't you, if memory serves me right..


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 4, 2015)

3 table = 600 on each end , 300w led center

preflower 400 mh vert in a 4x4x6


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 4, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> 3 table = 600 on each end , 300w led center
> 
> preflower 400 mh vert in a 4x4x6[/QUOTE)
> 
> how you liking the led?


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 4, 2015)

meh.
i prefer hid.
if i was gonna do the led over again more blue light type. less purple.
.
still they have a place in my setup

in between the hps, not bad. saves $ covers the area.

as a primary means , never.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 4, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> meh.
> i prefer hid.
> if i was gonna do the led over again more blue light type. less purple.
> .
> ...


 yeah, that's probably the only way i'd mess around with them, adding them to an already existing hid setup..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 5, 2015)

Here's my keeper of buddha's dream, I dubbed her "the pancakes" as a play on blueberry pancakes. She doesn't have a strong blueberry flavor but I liked the name so it stuck. She has rock hard dense buds and has to be trained hardcore to get respectable yields. The final product is awesome, great taste nice mixed high with little burn out feeling to it. From seed she gave about 4 oz and the two clones I have going now, which are smallish, will harvest roughly an oz each give or take but this clone run was just to make sure no hermie issues and that plant would yield out nicely from clone.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 5, 2015)

Here are some shots of my orange pheno of BD x CSS cross, ob smooth. She is a beast but unfortunately I found like 6 dicks on her and I really don't feel I stressed them too much this go around but who knows. I will run clone of her to see if she repeats but seeing as it is already like week 7 I just picked the dicks and let her go. The other two plants have no signs of hermie or pollination although the blueberry short pheno will go longer than ob smooth or lime soda and i really don't want her pollinated by ob smooth. I'm kind of risking beans by letting ob smooth finish flowering but she is just hitting her swell and getting retarded fat.
Shitty pictures but here's ob chunkin' out, she was a nute hog and my low feedings left her yellow early in last two weeks of flower,



Here is another shot of my bd x css pheno blueberry short, and honestly one day she smells like blueberry, the next strawberry, the next it's grape. Mind plays tricks on you sometimes, I seen a package of grape big league chew and I swear that night the plant smelt just like grape chew, lol! She ain't the yielder that ob smooth is but she ain't bad and she definitely wins the pungent, as in her smell is louder than the others but still berry not skunky in any way, of all the plants in the tent including the pancakes cut of BD. She likes the lower nutrient levels that both the lime soda and ob smooth struggled with.


----------



## Hessam (Jul 7, 2015)

My bberry, 40 days into flowering. VERY pH sensitive in coco, but looks fine. Trichome production is very lovely on this one, still 70% clear/30% cloudy. Smells very sweet! Delicious!  I think she has at least 2 more weeks to go. What do you think?


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 8, 2015)

so im finally off from work like a normal dude for the first time in a while.

getting ready to root prune my mothers, clean them up, cut them for a friend, and maintain them for the sake of good gardening.

i finally figured something out :

kessils... they suck at close proximity.

look at this blue dream.
in the "light stream" of the kessil (which is focused and linear) the plant looks like shit.
yellow ...not from nutes def... but from light intensity.

at the back of the plant, much better cuts... that part is the the "shadow".

it aint me.
its the fucking lights.

done with these fucking things.
flower only. in between the hids.
in this 2x2x4 ...with the kessils... best plants i ever grew were under 12" tall.

anything beefy gets roasted.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 8, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here's my keeper of buddha's dream, I dubbed her "the pancakes" as a play on blueberry pancakes. She doesn't have a strong blueberry flavor but I liked the name so it stuck. She has rock hard dense buds and has to be trained hardcore to get respectable yields. The final product is awesome, great taste nice mixed high with little burn out feeling to it. From seed she gave about 4 oz and the two clones I have going now, which are smallish, will harvest roughly an oz each give or take but this clone run was just to make sure no hermie issues and that plant would yield out nicely from clone.
> View attachment 3454463
> View attachment 3454464


last photo is real nice !


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2015)

I think that plant in the last photo is going to be my next runner, given the berry taste comes through and the potency gets me where I wanna go. If she turns out jamming, I'll send some cuts around to those worthy and willing. She will go at least another 2 weeks so once I chop her and get a feel for what's good I'll private message a few of you cool cats and see if anyone is in need. Cheers.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 8, 2015)

^ that's a good idea & really cool of you.
doing the work to... making sure she's bomb.

got seeds coming from :

sea o seeds
midweek song
peak

rocking it !!!!


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Jul 8, 2015)

This is my little Green crack. Its 34 days old from clone.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (Jul 9, 2015)

afternoon snack
graper stomper og & holy grail og mix



seats 
way back
listening to anita
baker, riding by myself
smoking weed by the acres...


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 9, 2015)

if you have glass screens and wanna [email protected] ?

i got 2 slides the same design.

one right here for the above ^
its 18mm.

only known verifiable peeps. 
i mean, do i need to say that?

hit me up.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 9, 2015)

i have glass screens i can throw you for free


----------



## made in detroit (Jul 9, 2015)

Got a lot of genetics going at the very moment. Some already selected pheno's that I keep around and have passed around the community and new seeds I just popped to select some new winners. 

Been growing White Fire x Alien OG, Sour Kush, Amnesia, Moby Dick, Critical Kush, Bubba Kush, Tangerine Dream, Blackberry, Chronic Thunder, and Green Crack. Getting rid of the Tangerine after I flower this last batch out. 

New seeds popped of Strawberry Banana, Skywalker Kush, Amhurst Sour Diesel, 818 Headband, Golden Lemons, Garlic Lemon OG, and Fifth Element. Hoping to find a few good pheno's out of the bunch. 

My favorite genetic probably the Amnesia. My Pheno yields Huge with frosty hazy nuggets that are sure to please. Such an easy plant to grow this picture is at week 5.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 10, 2015)

^ that looks GREAT !!!!


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i have glass screens i can throw you for free


sure just a few.
wanna try them over gauze.

holla !


----------



## made in detroit (Jul 10, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> ^ that looks GREAT !!!!


Thanks Professor Kind. I grow using Canna Nutrients in Coca 10 gallon pots.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2015)

made in detroit said:


> Thanks Professor Kind. I grow using Canna Nutrients in Coca 10 gallon pots.


I'm really liking coco coir so far. I'm using Botanicare coir (I believe ). I swapped out peat moss for the coco in my amended organic soil and its kicking ass. I really like the structure and porosity of it over peat moss. Plus it's not so acidic. Win!

That is a beautiful plant btw!

PS~ fellow metro Detroiter here.


----------



## made in detroit (Jul 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm really liking coco coir so far. I'm using Botanicare coir (I believe ). I swapped out peat moss for the coco in my amended organic soil and its kicking ass. I really like the structure and porosity of it over peat moss. Plus it's not so acidic. Win!
> 
> That is a beautiful plant btw!
> 
> PS~ fellow metro Detroiter here.


I started using botanicare in the stinkbuddy setup years ago. I loved the nutrient line but had to get away from the disasters that could come w/ hydro. When I switched over to the Coco it was a world of difference, stability of dirt but capabilities of the hydro, I've loved it and been with it ever since. 

Shoutout to being from metro Detroit, i'm Downriver just outside the city. 

Here is my Blackberry that's also week 5, first time I've ran her. Looks and smells amazing.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 10, 2015)

^ hell yeah !

love it.... sea o nugz !


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 11, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm really liking coco coir so far. I'm using Botanicare coir (I believe ). I swapped out peat moss for the coco in my amended organic soil and its kicking ass. I really like the structure and porosity of it over peat moss. Plus it's not so acidic. Win!
> 
> That is a beautiful plant btw!
> 
> PS~ fellow metro Detroiter here.


Have you noticed faster growth or yields with the switch from peat to coco? I know people out there are making supercoco like supersoil so maybe you can get some of the hydro growth and yield but still have that the organic soil taste. Thinking of making a batch to try


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 11, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Have you noticed faster growth or yields with the switch from peat to coco? I know people out there are making supercoco like supersoil so maybe you can get some of the hydro growth and yield but still have that the organic soil taste. Thinking of making a batch to try


I'm really liking it so far. I'm noticing healthier plants/leaves which I'm attributing to the coco's texture...assuming more oxygen getting to the roots. The medium is staying fluffier and not compacting like peat does, and I think the ph is staying more in the sweet spot unlike peat which can be very acidic if you're off on the liming. I'm messing around with leaf mold too now and getting great results with that as well. Can't see myself going back to peat ever again.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 11, 2015)

peak seeds with the super bomb packaging.
& 12 kushberry freebies !

all i can say is savvy. 
piece of wood (toothpick) keeps the corrugated piece from bending.

will not show the rest.
but this ...pure smarts.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 11, 2015)

romulan diesel x strawberry diesel
from a friend.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 11, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> peak seeds with the super bomb packaging.
> & 12 kushberry freebies !
> 
> all i can say is savvy.
> ...


 That's my next order. Killer buy man.


----------



## fandango (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for the coco tip!
just now starting 40+seeds for the GH.
turned off the inside lights for good now @.36kw,it cost too much,so.
GH light dep.365
line up;
space candy..headband..cherry pie..eagle scout cookie..platinum cookie..9lb


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 12, 2015)

v.s one said:


> That's my next order. Killer buy man.


gonna pheno hunt the entire pack.
want a bomb bb mother plant.

male would be nice but not as important & tasty nugz.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 12, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> gonna pheno hunt the entire pack.
> want a bomb bb mother plant.
> 
> male would be nice but not as important & tasty nugz.


 I'm gonna do the same bb is my girls favorite. I'm want the mix pack also. I like surprises.you can't beat the price either


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 12, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I'm gonna do the same bb is my girls favorite. I'm want the mix pack also. I like surprises.you can't beat the price either


yep.

i grabbed 20 bb beans.
hoping for 7 to 10 females from which to choose.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (Jul 13, 2015)

just snagged two packs of "face off og" from tha docta.

SWEET !


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 13, 2015)

id like to grab two packs of bodhi "space cake".

but f*ck the SVOC.

never.

where?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 14, 2015)

I think I'm going to name it candyglue it's gg#4 crossed with candyland. Hopefully it's a girl. If its not I'm going to pollinate a gg4 clone with it.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 14, 2015)

cream caramel kush , sativa leaning , aka bent dick pheno.

tonight 50/50 with grape stomper og :


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 14, 2015)

kinda look like patrick from spongebob.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 14, 2015)

more afkansastan cracked.

gonna do the whole pack.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 14, 2015)

*Cotton Candy Feminized Single Seed*
_Bank Name: Delicious Seeds_
DEL1018P&M 1
*Ingemar's Punch Regular Single Seed*
_Bank Name: De Sjamaan Seeds_
ING1204P&M 1
*Pink Diesel x Amnesia Feminized Single Seed*
_Bank Name: Midweek Song_
MWS04 1
*Coma Kush Feminized Single Seed*
_Bank Name: Midweek Song_
MWS03 1
*Northern Lights x Chronic Feminized Single Seed*
_Bank Name: Spanish Seeds_
SPAN5P&M 1
*New York Diesel x OG Kush Feminized Single Seed*
_Bank Name: Spanish Seeds_
SPAN2P&M 1
*Northern Light x Mazar Feminized Single Seed*
_Bank Name: Blim Burn Seeds_
BBCN3B 1
*Face Off Bx2 Regular 12*
_Bank Name: Archive Seeds_
ARCH1204 2


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 14, 2015)

midweek, wtf? gotta pick 7 different beans. why not give me 7 of one i want?

at least 3.

my error, little over $160 with shipping & exchange rates.
& the 20% discount. little pricey but fuck it from 20 beans imma grab a male & female.

bb x face off
merlin's magik lemon x face off
blue dream x face off
sun shine day dream x face off
kushberry x face off
grape stomper og x face off
sky lotus x face off

gonna be done with buying beanage for a hot second.

like to grab some space cake from the b-man.

like to make some chucks, document the process, & pass out free beans.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 15, 2015)

space cake & star flight , mine?

only GLG will tell when the account is approved.
like to have those in my stash please.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 15, 2015)

GLG real quick.

done. done.

1) space cake & star flight on the way !!!

they want id verification, but make it super easy.

2) no more beans to buy ...time to show & grow.

most stoked about all my up-coming projects.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 15, 2015)

kessils off to the flower room.
got 6 of those.

problems solved for a 2x2x4 tent. run it vert.

of course, bought a back up too


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 15, 2015)

sunshine daydream, the dirty mitten cut


----------



## Don Geno (Jul 15, 2015)

G13 labs blue og. 710 genetics high priority. And cracking a berry cherry cheesecake


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 16, 2015)

Next run is going to be mostly PeakseedsBC C99. I might throw a couple other Peak offerings or Dynasty or Bodhi seeds in the mix for some pollen chucks.

I've always wanted to do a whole crop of the same thing.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 16, 2015)

Northern Lights/Blueberry x C99 sounds like it might make a nice cross.


----------



## loquacious (Jul 16, 2015)

Here is a link to what i am growing now and here are some pics!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-attitude-order.873149/


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> sunshine daydream, the dirty mitten cut
> View attachment 3459860


What's the dirty mitten cut? I'm anxious to pop the SSDD I have. Always hear how great this cross is. Very anxious to see what I get from them.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 16, 2015)

the cfl ^ in post #2425 is e39.

need this to use it in your hid mogul :

if you want can hood that cfl, air cool, vert, whatevs.
just need that sun pulse connector.

no ballast of course.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 16, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Northern Lights/Blueberry x C99 sounds like it might make a nice cross.


i agree.

chuck that.
c99 males dont like to be root bound.


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 16, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I've always wanted to do a whole crop of the same thing.


Just make sure it is a strain you like, as you will likely be smoking it for months to come.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 16, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Just make sure it is a strain you like, as you will likely be smoking it for months to come.


Good lookin Hermit! That's why I want to do the C99 because I ran it before and like it very much.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

Got GG#4 going she's beautiful along with my keeper Platinum Delights(Platinum GSC x Blue Power), keeper Silverback Jack(GG#4 x SourJack), Fruity Pebble OG f4, Sfv OG bx(Sfv OG x Longbottom Leaf(Sfv OG x Jacks Cleaner 2)) and Purple Urkle x Purple Indica bx3. 

Also got seedlings of SinMint Cookies, Blue Power fems, ONYCD x Polar Bear OG, Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp and just put some Grateful Breath in a shot glass with water yesterday. Next major bean popping session in a few weeks lots of gear from different breeders


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah, that would seem like a good choice. I haven't heard much about peak's version, but they have a good reputation.  I want to give their northern lights a try, but that would be a strain I would grow in the winter.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 19, 2015)

*1x norstar - Midnight Fire - 10pk - reg*





*1x Farm House - GS Nookie - 10pk - reg*





*3x HSO - GSC x Tripple OG - Reg - reg 3pk*


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 19, 2015)

new additions, im such a seed slut 

the norstar (fire og x purple mayhem) looks like FUN.

and a few cookie x's for the stash.

10% discount code : Summer 2015 : works fine.

type it just like i did.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 19, 2015)

cracked a few (4) of those female seeds "bubblegummer".


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm currently running 5 auto's: 3 Heavyweight Vast & Fast, and 2 AK -49.


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 19, 2015)

i have 4 fast and vast and 1 nycd


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 19, 2015)

heres pic


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 19, 2015)

imo any fem seed is better than an auto.
just as fast.

& w/o the ruderellis (spl) genes.
yuck !


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 19, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> imo any fem seed is better than an auto.
> just as fast.
> 
> & w/o the ruderellis (spl) genes.
> yuck !


 man you really think so?? whats the point in an auto then? they just changed the genetics of the plant for no reason? just to yield less bud in the same amount of time? hmmm im not sure but i think not!! no offense bro.


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 19, 2015)

i do appreciate your opinion though it made me think a lil


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 20, 2015)

the auto genes are about flower under any light cycle.

that's it bro.

fems are just as fast & photo period.
and no crap auto genes.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 20, 2015)

Pretty much a test run for me right now. I have 7 Greenpoint Kakalak Kush x Polar Bear OG, 2 GAS Nana Pie, and 1 Emerald Triangle Royal Purple Kush. The Polar Bear x, and the Nana pie have no available information other than info about their parents can be found. All regular seeds minus the RPK, it's a fem. All just babies right now. 100% germination on the Greenpoint and GAS seeds. 33% on the Emerald Triangle RPKs. Not good on those but previously I've had 100% with their seeds.


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> the auto genes are about flower under any light cycle.
> 
> that's it bro.
> 
> ...


all mine are auto fem.... but for a regular feminised photo to be as fast as an auto you have to trick it in and out of its different stages of life... even so it still takes longer for the flowers to mature..


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 20, 2015)

skyyhigh said:


> all mine are auto fem.... but for a regular feminised photo to be as fast as an auto you have to trick it in and out of its different stages of life... even so it still takes longer for the flowers to mature..


i could grab afghan kush in fems & be smoking my nugz faster than you.

explain to me how the flowers of any photo strain mature slower?
trick the plant how? 

7 to 8 for afghan.
2 weeks veg.

70 days ish.

autos sux. i think they're the worst thing ever created for growers. 

on top of all this, as an experiment, i grew auto amnesia, auto berry, and auto something or other from a spanish bank... all garbage.


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 20, 2015)

im sorry to here about the bad luck man.. i just dont think 2 weeks of veg is enough... simply because the photo strain takes longer to grow... the more mass = more bud sites... more bud to develop = longer time till harvest.on only 2 weeks of veg i feel like all your plants will be less than a foot tall with one one or 2 bud sites maybe 5 grams wet so about 1 to 11/2 grams dry... but youve struck my curiosity what seed bank do you order the afghan from... i want to experiment. 

also you cant run photos on 24 hour light cycle.... this is something i like about autos.... with photos you have to wait for veg to end and switch to flower by trick i mean change light cycle... even so i really think my 70 day old auto will out yield your 70 day afghan fem.... especially at only 2 weeks of veg... after an auto starts to flower (preflower) yo still see stem growth.... it grows tall and wider while if a photo shows any sign of flowers all growth goes to the bud..... but we can run the test together if you like.. we can order one auto seed and one photo seed and run them together to compare under the same time frame. same seed bank same strains you down?


----------



## althor (Jul 20, 2015)

skyyhigh said:


> all mine are auto fem.... but for a regular feminised photo to be as fast as an auto you have to trick it in and out of its different stages of life... even so it still takes longer for the flowers to mature..


 I have smoked awhole lot of different autos and thought all but one sucked completely.
The only auto that didnt suck was an auto critical by female seeds. It started showing female around 2 weeks from seed and then took 10 weeks to finish from there. It finished at the exact same time as the other 3 non-auto strains finished. 
Now, as I said the auto critical was actually pretty good, the best auto I have smoked. But it wasn't as good as any of the other 3 strains that I grew. So why grow something that mixes the worst possible type of marijuana (ruderalis)? When I can get much better buds (buzz type) and at most have a week or two difference in time? Also don't need to run 18 hours of light for 3 full months.


----------



## althor (Jul 20, 2015)

skyyhigh said:


> im sorry to here about the bad luck man.. i just dont think 2 weeks of veg is enough... simply because the photo strain takes longer to grow... the more mass = more bud sites... more bud to develop = longer time till harvest.on only 2 weeks of veg i feel like all your plants will be less than a foot tall with one one or 2 bud sites maybe 5 grams wet so about 1 to 11/2 grams dry... but youve struck my curiosity what seed bank do you order the afghan from... i want to experiment.
> 
> also you cant run photos on 24 hour light cycle.... this is something i like about autos.... with photos you have to wait for veg to end and switch to flower by trick i mean change light cycle... even so i really think my 70 day old auto will out yield your 70 day afghan fem.... especially at only 2 weeks of veg... after an auto starts to flower (preflower) yo still see stem growth.... it grows tall and wider while if a photo shows any sign of flowers all growth goes to the bud..... but we can run the test together if you like.. we can order one auto seed and one photo seed and run them together to compare under the same time frame. same seed bank same strains you down?


 That isn't how it works. The plant will go through the stretch. Even if you go 12/12 from seed with a regular photo, it is going to stretch in the first few weeks in flowering. When I have ran 12/12 (which isnt often) I get about 2oz per plant depending on strain. Compared to about 2 1/2-3 oz per running 30 days of veg. The main reason I run 30 days in veg is to give me time to double top so I can get 6 to 8 colas instead of 1.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 20, 2015)

fem auto beans = bird seed

the goodness has arrived , let the project begin !


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 20, 2015)

Ive tried your smoke proff, honestly it aint nothing id brag about. just my two cents!


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 20, 2015)

ill be looking out for your photos & contributions. ^

talk about it?
or be about it ?

and not at $20 for .8 like you pay.
right , grower?

always gotta be careful who u fuck with around here.
like the 10% purple peyote stow showed us , i grow & experiment & then toss non-keepers.

you got primo nugs, super quick pro turn around, & didnt pay a nickle ...& even made me wait way to long for the beans.

honestly, an opinion, last thing id EVER worry about... especially the deal you got from me.

ingrate.


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 20, 2015)

i may be half wrong but 2 week of veg man really i cant see it. lol the aotos ive seen goin have all been pretty good. cant really complain but every bean is diff every breeder has a different way. i guess its really just luck of the draw...


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 20, 2015)

my profile pic is a fast and vast auto.. im also running nycd auto


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> fem auto beans = bird seed
> 
> the goodness has arrived , let the project begin !
> View attachment 3463014


what all autos are in that bunch stapled together?


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 20, 2015)

skyyhigh said:


> what all autos are in that bunch stapled together?


they're called "bird seed".

just the nl x mazar.

i save them, all freebies, and pass them out to the needy when the stash grows fat.

you know.
nice things you do for people.


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> ill be looking out for your photos & contributions. ^
> 
> talk about it?
> or be about it ?
> ...


whoa hostillity... what happend here? were just kickin the canna talk lol. howd i miss this?


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 20, 2015)

skyyhigh said:


> well thats cool of you.. interested in selling? i sure would like to not have to wait a month on a delivery...


what you missed ?

& now you want something. odd.

you guys are fucking funny.
am i to give you my safe addy too?
exchange $ for seeds , why the fuck would you ask?

i dont even know you.
no, i dont want to sell you anything.
no, i dont want to share with you.

i decide who gets what. shit is mine & i prefer to deal w/ known, sensible, fair, honest growers.

1 in 1,000,000

you cant call it greedy when people got more free seed/clones from me than any 5 of you combined.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 20, 2015)

& if i asked you for something LAST place i'd do it is in a running thread.

private.
message.


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> & if i asked you for something LAST place i'd do it is in a running thread.
> 
> private.
> message.


damn man i had no iea it was so serious... i deleted everything.. sorry for the issue. i cant pm yet its a new account. my apologies!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 20, 2015)

Autos tend to be weaker than photo period strains. You'll get good and bad from both, but the chance is higher with autos. You have shit genetics in every auto. But that's not the case for photo strains. AK reg can lean towards any of its parents, AK auto can lean towards any of its normal parents +ruderallis. I'm sure there are decent phenos. But your upping the potency of Ruderallis by crossing into AK, or lowering potency of AK by crossing it with Ruderallis. However you want to look at it. A potent ruderallis is still weak, and a weak AK is "OK" at best. Same goes for "Insert strain here" auto..


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> what you missed ?
> 
> & now you want something. odd.
> 
> ...



man i didnt try to piss in your cheerios and im not giving you shit about anything... again i didnt mean to upset ya
.


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 20, 2015)

damn it would be nice to have it like that..


----------



## RM3 (Jul 20, 2015)

Running a bunch of Sat babies that have never been grown before, hell I have not even named em yet, pics are 1 week after flip


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 20, 2015)

^ beautiful photos


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 20, 2015)

skyyhigh said:


> damn it would be nice to have it like that..


There are some good folks here. Stick around, learn, get to know people. Things will come your way if you play your cards right. I haven't got much but I generally don't ask either. Feel funny about that, would rather it come from an offer. Though I did ask recently about one frost monster a member has. No seeds, but hopefully one day. Im not as regularly active as some though. That helps. Everyone worked for their genetics. Be it working on friendships, or growing seeds to find them, building respect from their fellow growers.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 20, 2015)

Outdoorindica said:


> There are some good folks here. Stick around, learn, get to know people. Things will come your way if you play your cards right. I haven't got much but I generally don't ask either. Feel funny about that, would rather it come from an offer. Though I did ask recently about one frost monster a member has. No seeds, but hopefully one day. Im not as regularly active as some though. That helps. Everyone worked for their genetics. Be it working on friendships, or growing seeds to find them, building respect from their fellow growers.


holy shit dude.
you're a genius.

all you people need to read this guys comments 100x !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

& never question me about how i rock my game.
i would NEVER do that to you.

if i need & a dude says no... i dont hate... cause im growing all the time.
i'll find cause im seeking.

however, a friend or two is a real blessing.

if only cause you expand your options by proximity of another dude's grow efforts.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> ^ beautiful photos


Thank you, they were taken last Saturday, when I looked this mornin I noticed the Amber X Kumaoni was startin to frost up. My Amber which is my CTF X my Amethyst is a very frosty bitch so I am not surprised but it was nice to see after only 9 days of flower 

Think I'll name it AK69


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (Jul 21, 2015)

just picked up a similar tent for my new veg program. its 4 x 3 x 5.8 
had a 8 lamp t5 in the stash just sitting  extra filters, fans, tubes, etc...

4 tents , a secret jardin 2x2 crystal room (triangle shape tent for clones) , master bed room , air con

shit is gonna be large & in charge.
stoked. everything right down to pre-flower.

setting up the last two days !

in a comfy 74 degree space.

cracka - cracka !

got damping off on 1 caramel kush & 2 b-man afkansastan ...fuck this ...no more !


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jul 21, 2015)

Running DHN cuts:
GSC plat cut
Headband og
Blue dream
Boss og
GDP 
Platinum og


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 22, 2015)

interesting fall line-up.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 22, 2015)

dream lotus, sunshine daydream, blood orange, and caramel candy kush (prof p) ...all under the dome.

hit everything & soak all cubes (5.8 pH) w/ a "quik tea" ...little KLN (dynagro) ....little vitamino (bontanicare) ...little myco powder.

stack the odds in my favor.
i would never crack seeds this time of year.
always drama. thought hard about not sharing space this year for veg/flower.
with independent areas, its easier to control temp, humidity, etc.

fuck a master bedroom, i redid my entire house around my labs.
so happy. non-traditional mod-city-studio apt like. cat room  everything looks great too.

few pieces of furniture to make it feel right & nobody ever set foot in the door & think a single thing.

& not a plant in sight !!!!! 

& & few good brohams set me right.

damn if i dont need a few stardawg x's.
that cookies & cream looks delicious & nutritious.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 23, 2015)

shit sounds proper!


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 23, 2015)

my last bubblegummer was dank.nothing like thseeds bubble gum tho.it actually turned purple.


----------



## althor (Jul 23, 2015)

bluesdad said:


> my last bubblegummer was dank.nothing like thseeds bubble gum tho.it actually turned purple.


 Are you saying you liked the thseeds version better? I have grown through a pack of bubblegummer and thought it was pretty good. Not what I would consider top-shelf, but good.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 23, 2015)

cookies x's ...gotta have a few 

& the norstar comes in a killer box & jar with freebies "odin og"

NGR is so fast to my house its not funny. viva los bancos americanos !!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 23, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> cookies x's ...gotta have a few
> 
> & the norstar comes in a killer box & jar with freebies "odin og"
> 
> ...


Damn professor! Stocking up on the beans lately


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 23, 2015)

fire og norstar uses ...placed 19th at the emerald cup. 

not bad out of hundreds of entries.

the purple mayhem (gooeybreeder) male is mad purps & uber resinous.

stoked !!!!!!


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Damn professor! Stocking up on the beans lately


im chill
im chill

i swear.

just a few more bodhi x's ...LOL

ow yeah some exotic too... his cross with "the white".


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 23, 2015)

i got a deep freeze stash.

& a fridge ...working stash.

brohams im growing for fun finally !!!!


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 23, 2015)

dear dynasty & prof p ,

yours rooted the fastest...

~pKIND


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 23, 2015)

S.A.D from Sweet seeds.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 23, 2015)

i grew that out. 3 fems.
was potent & very tasty.

your plant looks really nice.

how big is ur container ?


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 23, 2015)

That was in a two gallon, but it had quite a bit of veg time. It isn't the frostiest I have ever grew, but the buds are very dense and sticky.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 24, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> That was in a two gallon, but it had quite a bit of veg time. It isn't the frostiest I have ever grew, but the buds are very dense and sticky.


i enjoyed that particular strain from sweet seeds.

dont recall selling a single gram... all for me.
love those afghan genes & nugz.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 24, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> ill be looking out for your photos & contributions. ^
> 
> talk about it?
> or be about it ?
> ...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 24, 2015)

Photos, contributions? oh i see if i dont inundate the website with my grows im less of a gardener than you? ah ok.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 24, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Photos, contributions? oh i see if i dont inundate the website with my grows im less of a gardener than you? ah ok.


on the ignore.

its not inundation , its documentation.

still panty bunches ? ow well... maybe another member will help you?


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 25, 2015)

cracked 5 : farm house : gs nookie

nookie : gsc x chem #4 og

girl scout cookies x (girl scout cookies x chem #4 og)

i always toss the super slow or weird performers ....had one runt seedling in everything i cracked.
in the trash. and still monitoring for damp off nazi. ya vol !

room for more. & the quota maintained.
tent life has advantages when u got 5 of them. can make one flower any time i choose.

pink cheese , sativa goodness , so fucking dank


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 25, 2015)

set up my crystal room 2x2 tomorrow.
stoked.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (Jul 27, 2015)

one more.... 4x2x5... for the lamp in here (8 lamp t5).

this one gonna rock, most likely, a variety of lamps.
extraction, filter etc., its flexible space for a variety of projects.
good spot for pre-flower light cycles.... to big veg on low stretch plants.

once everything hits the basmt, this tent is my head stash tent.
i wanna grow my head stash in 2 @ 16gal tote scrogs.
two strain with 8 clones in each tote.

3 filters rocking. doing the volume of the room 1.5 to 1.75x a minute.
wanna put one more to get over 2x volume every minute.

city nity grity it be.
summa time for sure.
good to keep any stink uber low.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 27, 2015)

that 2x2x4 is ultimately for the face off male.
seedlings right now.

love tent city.
room to grow!

one more tent for max grow space & done.
i like the type that hugs the t5 ...4x2

then... motha milk beans.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 28, 2015)

Nothing. 


Getting ready to sow some seeds. Decisions Decisions.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 28, 2015)

nothing?

you need crack help.
nah not you.

you know what you want.
grow something with fire og


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 28, 2015)

picked up my last tent ...the 4x2x5 ....& e39 vert socket, hanger, and cord.
fleebay... i luv u for grow gear 

so happy. hour ago i had "motha milk" in my midweek cart.
bailed on that cart, thinking veg veg veg is so important. want the most space for my ladies.

i changed my whole philosophy to veg right now.
glad that ive nothing in flower.

4 mace genetics freebie x's only 2 weeks away from the flip.
2 pink chese behind that.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 28, 2015)

i agree, my biggest challenge is vegging everything without overcrowding or neglecting someone. i lost a male from it being in a crowd of males and couldnt see it thirsty as hell.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 28, 2015)

Bubblegummer...


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 28, 2015)

^ looks yummy. 

even if its awesome midz w/ bubblegum flav.
... pop a piece of bubble hash on that spliff !


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 28, 2015)

if its dank... sleepy weed... im excited.
needs my meds  cant wait to hear about it stOw.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 28, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i agree, my biggest challenge is vegging everything without overcrowding or neglecting someone. i lost a male from it being in a crowd of males and couldnt see it thirsty as hell.


that was smart bro.
you earn my respect the more i peep your game.
i had a dude ask me about cracking like 40 seeds.
but dude dont know i tented up & run lots of regs.

shit is hard to do w/o a warehouse.
especially when u strain whore it.

& u keep males.
mo space. this is my theory why most breeders use one or two good males.

space. s

o they hit everything w/ one dude.
cause it saves $ , elec, space, etc.

after you develop a catalogue its easier to look for other males.
think tga & b-man. same strategy.

find one bomb male imo.
then look further after you KNOW he's good & strong.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 28, 2015)

my flower space is 2 @ 600 & 8 kessil bank.
can easily add another 600.
air cooled etc.

i can flower at one time 20 plants in 3g bags easy.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 28, 2015)

all my cuts rooted.
stoked coco at the door tmmrw.
no more recyc coco for small plants under 1 gal.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (Jul 30, 2015)

little blue light do the ladies gud.
fuck that purple led shit for veg.

an 8 lamp t5 just out of view 24/7 running ... about 557w total w/ vert bulb.
the vert bulb is on 12/12 for extra sauce....drops me to 432w w/o.

color coming back, beautiful stems, cuts a' growing, moms a sexy, childrens & a baby too.

this tent got a velcro wall that goes over the shelf side, it a true home box tent w/ veg & flower in one.

41 sq foot of veg space.
what you see is 12 sq ft.

29 sq foot to make plantz for flower !
nice !! 250w @ 3 tents , 1 tent @ 125w

still need to set up my crystal tent for the face off male.
23w , its 2x2x2


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 30, 2015)

Lookin gud bro!

I love tweaking shit. New bulb, new twist on the soil recipe, new strain(s), etc. Keeps things fresh and keeps me on my toes


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 30, 2015)

will not lie, i was worried about my moms.
you look at them & work on them in that purp light.

i took them out for some extra pruning & was like ow hell no !
worst idea ever those kessils. straight. flower yes. but i still love that hid.
if i were to use them like i plan all my HIDs will be MH...al la style de rev.natural (KOS seeds).

thanks dude! ! !


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 30, 2015)

those mace jack herer look great. very robust.

i saw his zambezi x magoo, looked very tasty very killer.

ive never grown a jack cross. had one but (false) logic from the [email protected] beat my $.

karma's jack chedda.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 30, 2015)

got the basement to get ready now.
6 hours be set up from the runs on the way.

veg tent & new vert hanger be here soon.
still need a 250 ballast. my last one took a shit.
im not a fan of rebuilding them the kits are like 10$ less than a new one.

my afkansastan took a beating. i lost half that pack. no matter what i try.
thats why i put it all moms/seeds/clones in one tent. so i can watch them easily. 

gonna add a wall fan to the veg lab over the weekend.

transplant & medium tonight & tomorrow.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 31, 2015)

smoking one for you. god speed. 
definitely top 10 sci-fi movie for me :


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 31, 2015)

*Bodhi - Wish Mountain, Blue Moonshine x NL5
Lollipopman - Valentine (strawberry creme x chocolate rain) 
GAS - Cherry Sherbet
Exotic Genetix - Chocolate Covered Strawberries
Dinafem - Blue Thai
Barneys Farm - Vanilla Kush
*


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Bubblegummer...
> 
> View attachment 3468375


Female seeds Bubblegummer? I just finis*hed one and it was
the most bunko crap Ive ever saw.
huge buds and plant was attractive but barely any trichs and smelled like hay! *


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 31, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Female seeds Bubblegummer? I just finis*hed one and it was
> the most bunko crap Ive ever saw.
> huge buds and plant was attractive but barely any trichs and smelled like hay! *




No shit? Both of the ones I'm running look nice so far (6 weeks 12/12) and smell really nice, with the one smelling very sweet and bubblegum'ish.

How did yours smell when it was growing?


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 31, 2015)

very faintly sweet. not muc*h smell really. I was like wow look at these fat buds ..and it turned
out a bunker crop of bunk-o... *


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 31, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> very faintly sweet. not muc*h smell really. I was like wow look at these fat buds ..and it turned
> out a bunker crop of bunk-o... *


Good to know. I'll lower my expectations. 

The one smells *very* strong though. Nothing subtle about it. Neither look like big yielders either. Both average in that department.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 31, 2015)

interesting.
wish i could lab test plants in my house.

stOw you keep any clones?
not for asking, but for further grows for yourself?



st0wandgrow said:


> The one smells *very* strong though. Nothing subtle about it. Neither look like big yielders either. Both average in that department.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 31, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Female seeds Bubblegummer? I just finis*hed one and it was
> the most bunko crap Ive ever saw.
> huge buds and plant was attractive but barely any trichs and smelled like hay! *


what size container did you use?
im curious about everybody in this area.

you grow it before, just one & done?

cure?


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 31, 2015)

maybe ill get lucky in 8 seeds.

if anything i can hash it all up !
definitely keep an eye out & rock then in smaller containers.
versus the 3 gals i was gonna do. ill do 1.5g rose pots. 

thanks for the comments.


----------



## bluesdad (Aug 1, 2015)

got Nijiiberry from Subrosa Gardens.vegged 1 mo.flipped 3 weeks ago.2 phenos..1 a little more frosty.both have been lst'd and are around 2" and some inches.smells fruity from stem rub.damn phone won't load pics and net is turned off.I'll get some up asap.one of the disadvantage of being in the sticks.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 1, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> View attachment 3470557
> 
> smoking one for you. god speed.
> definitely top 10 sci-fi movie for me :


just found out today. one of my fav dudes! rip piper....i fucking love they live and have watched it 3 times this month before he passed.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 1, 2015)

cracked a few "midnight fire" by norstar.

im soaking going straight to the cube.

worked like a charm for the "gs nookie".
cant wait to see how the farm house beans turn out.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 1, 2015)

i building for september.

with 6 tents, i set the 2x2 crystal room up as "light dep" 12/12.

just need to stash my gatoraide bottles, cuts the tops off. 
this way, i can label the bottle , find out sex, and toss everything afterwards. 

im running only regs for potential mother/keepers.
all my fems are one and done : choc kush, lemonista, bubblegummer

the mace seeds looks good, & produced one that looks means as shit.
might have to take a clone. natural pole plants. i just supercrop'd them.

see how they respond.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 2, 2015)

cant rotate the pic. tried 3x.

veg tent for flower :

four medium sized , center my favorite : mace jack herer cross
white containers on corners : pink cheese
and the smallest plant you see is a : JTR.

two more weeks of veg at least.
JTR moving to the tent below.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (Aug 2, 2015)

clones. dynasty , bodhi, gage 

...open spot waiting on subby's JTR.
...with plenty of room to grow under a 250 MH.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 2, 2015)

R.I.P
"Rowdy" Roddy Piper.
use to watch him when i was little.

nice avi pro


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (Aug 2, 2015)

Beemo said:


> R.I.P
> "Rowdy" Roddy Piper.
> use to watch him when i was little.
> 
> nice avi pro


of course you watched him.

while practicing the figure four leg lock on your dog 
& listening to metal on those "cassette" tapes.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 2, 2015)

"midnite fire" 

soaked & put directly into , this time no cubes , root riots. 
soaked them in a tiny teenie bit o' b vitamin & tap water.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 2, 2015)

im gonna try a new sprouting recipe i found on the grokashi facebook page, in the files section. sprouting using legumes water. pretty interesting. cant wait to see those norstar pop off too.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 2, 2015)

did four beans.
got 6 left.

im controlling my bean trigger finger.
no more beans for a minute...
got work to do 

all equipment is here & installed.
just came up from cleaning the basement. got room for 24 @ 3 gal.

gonna rock about 16 to 18 tops.
in groups of 4 or 5 plants ....making runs 2 to 4 weeks apart.

plenty of room to grow & check containers for weight.
shooting for 2 dry zips a bag.
36 zips bare min. 
by november.

got everything a small farmer needs.

now just need to grab some solid results.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 2, 2015)

cant wait to sex those mace genetics plants.

might have to grab a clone or two.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 2, 2015)

Currently in flower:

- Caramel Candy Kush (Dynasty)
- Blood Orange (Bodhi)
- Dream Lotus (Bodhi)
- Sunshine Daydream (Bodhi)
- Cheesequake (TGA)
- Skywalker OG (last run)
- Bubblegummer (Female Seeds)
- Gorilla Glue #4
- Sugar Punch (Sannie)
- Cannatonic 4
- Purple Gorilla
- Sweet Skunk (Peak Seeds)
- Jackberry x Mad Scientist (Sannie)

In veg:

- Rosetta Stone F2 (Magilla)
- Huckleberry Spacequeen (Dynasty)
- Plushberry (TGA)
- Pink Cheese (Eskobar)
- Blue Dream 
- Merlin's Magik Lemon

Tapping the brakes on soaking any more seeds until I sort through this mess. Hopefully a keeper or three in the mix...


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 2, 2015)

^ right. 

looks like you're having fun dude.
you ever show pics of that cannatonic?

be looking for your review of sweet skunk. BC classic.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 2, 2015)

breeders boutique , d-og


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 2, 2015)

afternoon stylin'


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 2, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Currently in flower:
> 
> - Caramel Candy Kush (Dynasty)
> - Blood Orange (Bodhi)
> ...


now thats a variety grow for sure...spice of life


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 2, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> afternoon stylin'
> View attachment 3472061


sure looks like what the cat shat out last nite?....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 2, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> you ever show pics of that cannatonic?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-are-you-running-now.679575/page-111


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 2, 2015)

just smokes better than dry cat poo.
a touch.



st0wandgrow said:


> The last Plushberry got the axe today at 65 days 12/12
> 
> Flash
> 
> ...


shit looks so fucking tasty !!!!!

killer job right there.

& that dwc cannatonic is a beast.

what's that taste lilke? ^


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 2, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> just smokes better than dry cat poo.
> a touch.
> 
> 
> ...


It has a fruity/berry smell to it. Tastes similar, less pronounced.

It's a really great plant, and to my surprise its great smoke! I knew the medicinal benefits going in to it, but wasn't aware of what an enjoyable buzz it has.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 3, 2015)

kessils out the door already.
brings back some $ in the house.

kept 4 kessils for my flowering room w/ the 2 led panels already installed.
all the led i need... is sandwiched between two HIDs.

i can cover 15 plants easily & am using < 1800w

have plants in flower as soon as possible.
end of august most likely.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 3, 2015)

broke out two DWC buckets, pumps, air stones.
need to find 6" net pots in my stash.


fall projects !


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 3, 2015)

tent-topia :

5 veg tents w/ some light storage.
this room gets rehabbed in about 1.5 years.

plenty of fun time gonna go down in here.

& , not pictured, the 2x2x2 light dep @ 23w is in the flower room.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 3, 2015)

next is to work on 60 gallons of transplant medium.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 3, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> afternoon stylin'
> View attachment 3472061


Hey kind. Might I suggest next time you set your blotter screen ontop some paper towels or towel to wick the water away from your hash.

I'm always glad to see folks go to solventless route but the microbiologicals(mold, mildew and bacteria) that could potentially grow in your hash can be just as harmful as the nasties in improperly made solventbased extracts.

Drying water hash is the hardest part of making it.

wet hash and poor separation in drying is no good!! water is the enemy!!!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 3, 2015)

ive never had a problem w/ mold.

but im am definitely listening to you!
and will take any good suggestion on water hash... aka bubbs.

& i wish , but dont have one of those pads.
those press things too i dont like.

usually put a small towel under the plate & give it a lean.
and put it in the flower room.... which is always < 40% humidity


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 3, 2015)

I cut out the bottom of my 23u bag because I destroyed the blotter screen doing rosintech.


Bubbleman sells blotters for around $10 at freshheadies.com. The bag is going to cost me closer to $50 to replace I think. (boldtbags)


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 3, 2015)

that's a good idea ^
especially cause i want new bags for xmas.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 3, 2015)

damn sold two more kessils. i had them up in lots. to get back $500 was the idea.
hahaha. cool. they work like new. just not my thing. got my $ back for the tents + some.
i could even do w/o the last two. i like vert cfl & small MH.
still i got an idea or two for dem there kessil lights.
down to the flower room they go.

tweek.
tweek.
tha lab!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 3, 2015)

i got 3 hoods, vented w/ glass of course, and a wall mounted fan.

extra.

wish i knew a local in need.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 4, 2015)

berry white og , lemonhoko


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 4, 2015)

nug city , full bloom



green crack


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 4, 2015)

magic merlin x lemon skunk , merlin's magik lemon

my ticket for admission to the chuck nation :

perfect structure. zero wasted space. does this on its own. plants looks like merlin (dom).

dank but not fire...needs an og luv tap.

flower, lemon skunk influences all in the tight nugz. citrus terps. clemintine. orange cream icy pop.

you dont get huge colas, you get zero larf & smokable nugz all over


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 4, 2015)

always a new beginning waiting for you...


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 4, 2015)

summer time hip hop.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey gud, you ever heard of Craig's List?

This forum is not it!

Use them to sell your shit, we don't want to hear about it here.


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 4, 2015)

Violator cuts from a fellow MMAR grower. 26 days from flip, lots of sugar everywhere and stacking beautifully.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 7, 2015)

took clones of blue dream in my last riots.

ordered 100 more.

took these out of the stash to germ.
need to test my new crack method... these beans are one & done.

unless a beauty catcha my eye !
that holy power x im keen.

no way im cracking a single project bean more until late fall.

just fucked up nearly an entire pack of afkansastan.

everything in cubes is way stalled. i put them in 1/2 quart containers.
when they dry out some hit everything with roots excel. 

20 face off og & 20 blueberry ...100% chance by november.


until then... og ghost pie bitches


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 8, 2015)

if you are in an unfriendly legal environment...

used by myself & after a week i can say my wi-fi dosent kick me off.
i was constantly having issues at the wifi adapter & router connex.

surely in the big city my neighbors might have had issues.
your ballast can easily be located by the cable company as a "maker" of EMI. 

fixed. play safe. approved by pKIND !


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 8, 2015)

from filters to ionizers to ona to emi filters to panda plastic to grow tents ...gear trumps seeds ALL DAY !


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 8, 2015)

how we get fresh air into the flower lab... 100 cfm @ a time.

disconnected a line from the furnace to a (bad positioned) living room floor vent.
flower pot in a plastic bag into one end to block the duct , little aluminum tape holds it tight.
bucket turned into a duct muffler, you dont want guests hearing a "wooshing" sound from a vent.

i can run my own electric so i did a 15a breaker for this... over kill.

the light is a green led ($2.95) from flee bay. same price all the time.
i have 3 set up strategically around the flower room. < 3w & lights up a nice area !
those leds are connected to a switch at the top of my stairs so i can have light when i need it.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 8, 2015)

duct muffler in flower room is much bigger. & home-made.

im running no hid right now, so just flitered air out.
keeps the basement at 54% humidity w/o a dehuey ! cheap running right here !

when i run the 2 @ 600 , i have every type of 4" duct fitting you can imagine. i like a "stepped" y.
you can see the two line for the 600s resting on top of the muffler. just waiting to be connected.

push mad air through this creation... sounds like nothing outside.
city street 15' away  i control the alley though (9' hand built godzilla tough fence)


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 8, 2015)

space for 15 to 18 ...& then some more in the winter.

want to do a vertical scrog in a 3 gal dwc bucket.
inspired by stOw on that one. just need to hit home creepo to finish the project.

& i broke out a shit ton of fem seeds. freebie gear mostly.

ow yes. i did. was inspired by amos otis ....& plan fill half the lab by end of august.
first table holds 15 @ 1 gallon easy.

12/12 from seed for my jars. lite veg. not strict 12/12.

im up & running. 

1 hid @ hps , 1 hid @ mh ...with a bank of ledz in the center.

seems as though the light spreaders i put on the 600s lowered the temps under the lamp about 6* to 7*. worth it ! 

soon as late fall hits, ill break off a rezzie & ebb & flow table i got in the gear stash. extra 400w for that project. want to make a sea of green with blue dream. just tops in a tray. yummy !


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 9, 2015)

http://cannalyticssupply.com/product/1620-thc-test-kit/#prettyPhoto

*16/20 THC Test Kit*
$99.00

*Contents for the 16/20 THC Test Kit:*

4 TLC Plates for 4/5 Samples Per Plate
1 Container of Coloring Dye Powder
1 Bottle of Test Fluid – 30ml
1 Developing Container/Jar
20 Small Plastic Reaction Test Tubes
1 Reaction Test Tube Rack
20 Capillary Tubes
1 Capillary Tube Extraction Bulb
1 pipette/syringe – 2ml
1 Spray Bottle
1 Standard Lighter
2 Pairs Protective Gloves
1 User’s Manual


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 9, 2015)

clone army : under a 250 mh


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 9, 2015)

all those stalled seedlings i put into a small tent. hit them with roots excel too.
giving them 18/6 to see if that picks up the pace.

little dark helps root clones too 

luv the options a dedicated space, lots & lots of gear from years of grow time play, and a bunch of tents offers.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 9, 2015)

im definitely buying that test kit from cannalytics supply.

i want to test all the nugz off my mothers.
fuck that. gonna find out whats dank after the winter.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2015)

iv been waiting on an inspection before germin more shit. just got word, cant wait! cloner is loaded with glue/forum/chem4/ghost og cuts.need to get a solid flower run before i can have fun with males. also waiting ti see what i get from sunshine daydream/chrry + banana puff/ triple nova/ white biker. gonna take my time looking thru the thumps mix and my flaming cookies x CC bubba. seeds getting cracked: gth1, memory loss, maybe some plush berry f2s, around the first of the month. once i sex these im getting to some stardawg f2s....


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 10, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> took clones of blue dream in my last riots.
> 
> ordered 100 more.
> 
> ...


oh man I got some of those ghost animal cookies as well with my pineapple fields and Oregon huckleberry seeds.Did you grow those out yet?I have 2 waiting to pop.Veru interested to see how they turnout since I never heard of Inhouse seeds til I got the seeds.Here some casper og and goji og about a week out. goji casper og


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 10, 2015)

gudkarma said:


> not even my complete seed list... the stash is preggo !
> 
> looks like tupperware with triplets stuffed in the crisper.
> easy.
> ...



no archive eh?LOL


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 11, 2015)

brek said:


> Got 2 phenos.....(check those pink calyxes!!??)
> 
> We had some problems with our reservoir the last 2 weeks.....(hence the crispy critter leaves)...Still turned out BOMB. Stinky unicorn poo and flowers. Have a MUCH danker run coming down next week. Will post pics.


what strain man?


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 11, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> no archive eh?LOL


i got two packs of face off & one pack of grimace.


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 11, 2015)

Blockhead X C99 from beanhoarder.......nice yield,nice nose,easy to grow.


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 11, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i got two packs of face off & one pack of grimace.


hehe I knew you had to of had sumthn from archive.Im grown the saper and she's got the potential to get chunky.I multi top her so I get about 8 nice tops.I know she's fot some faceoff in her genes crossed with Oregon kids ol skool og.


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 11, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> Blockhead X C99 from beanhoarder.......nice yield,nice nose,easy to grow.View attachment 3477240View attachment 3477241 View attachment 3477242 View attachment 3477243 View attachment 3477244


CHUCHUCHUCHUNKY


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 11, 2015)

acme420.com

420 cigars....way cool.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 14, 2015)

Those cigars will definitely make you turn green!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 15, 2015)

back on line :::: & air cooled, filtered, ionized, tabled up, cool tubes cleaned, bulbs installed, timers ready, etc...

just waiting on plants.
by the end of august we'll have in flower :

pink cheese
blue dream
sky lotus
mega lemonista (simply female seeds)
chocolate kush (00 seeds)
yoko ono (mace : lb hill x jack herer)
merlin's magik lemon
* sunshine daydream
* caramel candy kush
* dream lotus

* = 1 gal pot tester , a look see , check nug formation , peep the experience


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 15, 2015)

im sexing :

dog
yoko ono
afkansastan

sexed :

jtr ...& its a girl
my keeper yoko , this girl ....she catcha my eye !

& i lost no more seedlings so on the way :

gs nookie (gsc x chem4og)
bubblegummer
afkansastan (so happy i didnt fuk the entire pack)
face off og
sweet deep grapefruit


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 15, 2015)

cracking today :

romulan x vortex (wheezer)


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 15, 2015)

what it do !

duct muffler on the cheapo ! city bigy right down the alley ! nice soft dryer like sound.

more medium @ 43gal total , sink, water, extra hose for the basement pump if there's ever water on the floor , extra hoods, ballasts, bulbs, you name it

how i did the kessil & led panels @ 366w , i love those outdoor timers @ 15a , this circuit is 20a for just the led stuff ...overkill


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 15, 2015)

one of two filters for the lab , the other is on the floor free flowing & filtering

tea bucket & medium @ 33 gals

for the 6" fan & tea bucket pump , got lazy & ran a cord in the rafters only need 100w @ this spot

good pressure down 2 line @ 440 cfm


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 15, 2015)

on 18/6 with these plants as of today... under a 600w mh conversion bulb ...ledz will comes on as soon as i can fill the table. testing the timiers, the green lighting, filteration, listening upstairs for sounds, and fine tuning. i'll be full o plants by aug/early sept. total watt is 1560w. i want everything so tight, i could have a cop stand in my foyer w/o a single worry. this way, if you do your work & homework on your lab you can be 100% confident if shit jumps off. and i even have my BEST BEST friend the only dude who knows come by (for smoke) and give me feedback on the house odor. my chick too. they always helping me fine tune. best thing for lingering subtle odor... when you have more than 75 plants in house  ...apple crumble ona !


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 15, 2015)

my next project is a SSDD scrog.
working it ! gonna be headies grown in a tent upstairs under a 400w vert.

im thinking at least 7 to 10 gal container.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 15, 2015)

& just like you.... i love & live this shit !

my whole personal life revolves around dank weed.
thanks to you guys for the inspiration & the seeds & the cuts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 15, 2015)

i hope EVERYBODY here ...multiply & have garden success forever...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 15, 2015)

Nice clean lab professor! Lookin great. I'd love a tour some day...


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 15, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice clean lab professor! Lookin great. I'd love a tour some day...


for sure bro. the city... it misses you. the dank though is gonna be just like home 
gonna be a ~gud fall ! SSDD @ her stretch , i may even do 16 gal hempy tote.
under the vert 400mh. im working two clones for one tote now. 
that's a sexy bodhi cross for sure.

i cant wait to make bubbs from the trim !


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 15, 2015)

every rommy x i got from wheezer was well lets say really good.

the rommy chocolate chunk was epic. 
rommy with way better taste. she was a satty nug machine.
trichs were real real fine real close dense layer packed tight.

yummy!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 15, 2015)

buleberry from peak is on deck.
wanna do 10 bare min.

might grab a male.
hit blue dream & ssdd.
rather have a great mother though.
i wanna build my chuck nation credibility


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 16, 2015)

filling it up.
taking plants from the upstairs is helpful "spreading" the heat around.

some blue dream cuts...


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 16, 2015)

medium :


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 16, 2015)

transplants in to 2 & 3 gals... biggest i can do considering my volume & available space.
most of the one gallons are mega lemonista & chocolate kush.
simply female seeds & 00 seeds respectively.

all the SSDD went into 3 gals. already multi-tops.
considering my total space i can flower 35 to 40 in the basement if necessary & another 4 to 6 (@ 3 gal) upstairs.

there's 41 in this pic, not including the sky lotus, magik merlin, and yoko clones.

you'd think hands full? nope. never enough LOL!
need me full on sexy plants soon as the weather changes.


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2015)

Just put these 12 one gal pots in 12/12
 
Fireball & yoga flame


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just put these 12 one gal pots in 12/12
> View attachment 3480733
> Fireball & yoga flame


ghetto genius on the way u did that table & scrog screen...


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just put these 12 one gal pots in 12/12
> View attachment 3480733
> Fireball & yoga flame


those 1 gals.... you put them in flower at a certain height (nice and even i see) or after so much veg time?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 17, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> ghetto genius on the way u did that table & scrog screen...


ikr? Both of your guys' pictures are inspiring me to try some different things out. usually I like to try and have everything as uniform as possible but fuck it, last time I had some 1 gallons off to the side.


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> those 1 gals.... you put them in flower at a certain height (nice and even i see) or after so much veg time?


Them was in solo cups for 2 weeks,put into the one gal pots for a week,with ZHO..
And put right in flower.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 17, 2015)

thanks bro.
very helpful... peeping your grow as always !

*

yes, urbmon, i've learned to adjust my own space & methods w/ things i've seen here.

it took my about 5 to 6 years to get to where im at now. played w/ ebb&flow , dwc, sog, etc...

must say, ive learned how to be a better farmer from all you guys... & after 4 years in this space i finally got it together on all fronts.

my emphasis on this run is still... lots of nugz.

the time has come to apply all ive learned over the last few years.

i feel it.

with more veg time, bigger containers, keeping the plants low w/ only 5'10" of space , & a 1000w (or 400w) vert i can throw up any time , this run should be the best ever in my space.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 17, 2015)

9 for 10 on romulan x vortex.

6 year old beans... these 10 were for e$ko few years ago.
i decided "no beans for u" after the seed creepo fiasco.

last wheezer rommy cross w/ chocolate chunk had terrible germ rates.
still have lots of those beans too. lots.

i suspected the choc chunk beans were not dried properly.

however this x.... great germ rates.
and i got a ton more 30+ seeds.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 17, 2015)

upside down spray nozzles. this type has a check valve.
off fleebay... 3 @ 9$ w/ shipping.

they work great. & are for heavy duty chems , sold to detailers.
had 4 bottles, no sprayers ...duh !


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (Aug 18, 2015)

strwbry sour d :


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 19, 2015)

a good gardener , imo, keeps the mommies sexy !

its a great judge of garden character.
i get tweaked when they dont look like this. all of them.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 19, 2015)

take cuts as many as i want any time i need... its very important to me.
even though i got plenty of this too :


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 19, 2015)

im very fond of all the midnight fire (norstar) bottom 4 from the right...

need at least another 10.... really want to find something special from this strain.
BIG fan of fire og & everything touched by gooey.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 19, 2015)

in the mother shot, very bottom, is a crazy gage green gs og i found.

was so late to the pistil party i chopped it down.
just this little piece on a stalk, something tells me to make sure, i put in flower turns out fucking female.

reveg into this weird leaf twisted for many "level".... its a trait for sure.
she's finally putting out some evil looking chem inspired leaf sets.

ive got 2 (cuts) in flower now. 

so far all gage ever gave me was frosty midz.
im not talking jazz .... clients are telling me this.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2015)

GG#4
mr. nice
Cookie frost


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 21, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> summer time hip hop.


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> GG#4
> mr. nice
> Cookie frost View attachment 3483323


This sounds like a nice run...mr.nice...power house


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> GG#4
> mr. nice
> Cookie frost View attachment 3483323


which mr nice strain bro?


here a sexy JTR lady i found :


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

crazy gs og clone , with her tip twists


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

chocolate kush : mazar x sensi star : gonna put these two in one tub


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 21, 2015)

wish mountain #1 & #2 : definitely have 3 more wish mountain in seedling tent.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 21, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> which mr nice strain bro?
> 
> 
> here a sexy JTR lady i found :
> View attachment 3483902


It's g13 crossed with hash plant if I'm not mistaken. It's called Mr nice or Mr nice guy..


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

cheesedog

cracking in less than 24hrs.

found out why i got those beans 

& a good review of cheesedog (connoisuer genetics) by wheezer :

https://www.rollitup.org/t/cheesedog.492782/


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 22, 2015)

yours pms working?


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

veg... with a change to hps this week.

pink cheese
blue dream
sky lotus
choc kush
mega lemonista
SSDD
blood orange
dream lotus
romulan x vortex
yoko ono (lb hill x jack herer)
caramel candy kush (prof p)


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

i may have closed that thread bro.
it had data. you should delete that one.

& start a new one.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

the seed tent upstairs be rocking :

midnight fire (norstar)
gs nookie (farm house)
bubblegummer (female seeds)
face off og (archive)
sweet deep grapefruit (dinafem)
wish mountain (b-man)


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

got some males already ...one wish mountain & one yoko ono.
chopped !


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 22, 2015)

got a wish mountain at 35 days veg and no presex signs... beautiful wide afghani shaped leaves and structure


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> got a wish mountain at 35 days veg and no presex signs... beautiful afghani shaped leaves and structure


id love another pack of those.

if you post pics, please do ! 

i veg them under 24 for 2-3 weeks.
drop them into 18/6 after that.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 22, 2015)

how was the end result?


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 22, 2015)

I wanna get a pic up of it...


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> how was the end result?


not even close to any result.
but its all in the making !

i have 4 to sex.
was 5 but one male came very early.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 22, 2015)

One More Saturday Night! wooo


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

no matter to me.
sat sun or monday, im glad any day beautiful plants are in my garden.

i think the blueberry by peak project gonna have to wait.

these connoiseur beans need my attention.
maybe do a small run of bb. 

im very interested in : cheese x chemdawg.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

side track !


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 22, 2015)

pink cheese , the ill mind cut, shows the volume she puts out :


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 23, 2015)

cracked rest of those cheesedawgs.

suspending all other projects.
cracking e$ko's chocolate cheese next.
i need to be sure on those genes : uk cheese x dj short cocoa kush (regs)

be honest with you, everybody stuck on something other than what im stuck on.

which is ~gud for me.
nothing in this world free.
i dont need $ imma give the cut away.
like to see something out there like josey wales did.
when the fed gates open in my state ill be ready.
with my own gear, tested strains, & more.
this is why i cant understand people
hoarding a cut. wtf? im not trying
to profit in any sense other than
the hoarder who's work is
nothing more than mine.
& its not like we share
the same backyard.

after project "find me 20%+ thc cheese that stinks up a house" ...peak blueberry.

test kit from cannalytics supply next up.

with very very good accuracy imma find out whats really dank in my garden.
everything else getting tossed.

be doing some pre-flower under a 440w t5, maybe even first 3 or 4 weeks.
im fine with that.

i cracked a shit ton of beans.

no way with my space i cant find something bomb.

@ genuity , 2 gal grow bags sufficient to get a good look at something?
entire project in the 2 gal bag. 30 dadys veg. 8 weeks flower.

should be enough space in those bags?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 23, 2015)

ok here's the lineup

PSBC - C99
King x Blueberry
NL x Blueberry
Sweet Skunk x Blueberry
Kush x Blueberry
Bodhi - PK Suge x 88 g13/hp
Stardawg Guava x 88 g13/hp
Dynasty - Pineapple Diesel
Des* Tar Bx


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 23, 2015)

cant wait to see that pineapple d.... everything u got is gonna be yummy.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 23, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> ok here's the lineup
> 
> PSBC - C99
> King x Blueberry
> ...


Nice lookin lineup D! We're planning a trip back to wild rose country around Christmas.... maybe just in time to help you sample those!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice lookin lineup D! We're planning a trip back to wild rose country around Christmas.... maybe just in time to help you sample those!


If it goes down I hope to have some full melt dry sift.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 23, 2015)

Sugar Punch. Really suprised by how this plant grew. I flipped it to flower quite small anticipating a good stretch, but instead it grew reall branchy/viney. The sweetest plant I've ever smelled. Smells like red kool aid with too much sugar in it. Kinda sparse looking buds...very potent though!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 23, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sugar Punch. Really suprised by how this plant grew. I flipped it to flower quite small anticipating a good stretch, but instead it grew reall branchy/viney. The sweetest plant I've ever smelled. Smells like red kool aid with too much sugar in it. Kinda sparse looking buds...very potent though!
> 
> View attachment 3485052 View attachment 3485053 View attachment 3485054 View attachment 3485055


sexy.
how much yield on the total u think?
so little stretch on that u found a small cabinet winner.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 23, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> sexy.
> how much yield on the total u think?
> so little stretch on that u found a small cabinet winner.


I'd be guessing but I'm thinking its on the light side. Very sparse sativa bud structure. Real finicky plant. Starts throwing pistils under 20 hrs of light. Probably not gonna run her again


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 23, 2015)

im not a fan of low density nuggets.
if she aint no good, c ya !
one & done is fine too.



st0wandgrow said:


> I'd be guessing but I'm thinking its on the light side. Very sparse sativa bud structure. Real finicky plant. Starts throwing pistils under 20 hrs of light. Probably not gonna run her again


----------



## daloudpack (Aug 23, 2015)

just finishing my first grow i was trying out dwc with cfl lighting and liked it, started with bagseed clone from a friend they are flowering now. i ordered and now have bomb seed- atomic bomb, and dr kripplings Buzz light gear in veg that i started from seed and have in soil, that will be mothers hopefully, and once they are big enough ill take clones and root and grow them in my dwc , also ordered some blueberry og , purple paralysis and black destroyer i will be running next...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 23, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> im not a fan of low density nuggets.
> if she aint no good, c ya !
> one & done is fine too.


Ditto. Ain't nobody got time for that!

By contrast Gorilla Glue. Cash croppers dream plant...


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 23, 2015)

sexy bro.
! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 23, 2015)

Been running Serious 6 outdoors. In some ways it looks nice. In others it's been awful. Have one plant going full herm on me almost half way through flower. This one revegged when I put it out it started to flower early then flipped back and now is flowering again. All seem to have some PM which is pretty awful IMO given the weather we've had and the fact they are not unhealthy. I guess the stress of revegging can hurt a plants immune systems but all of them have it now. 

Anyway, question to anyone who knows better than I - I am quite diligent checking my plants for nanners as a result have not ever really time lapsed how long it takes before they drop pollen. Only time I had an issue with them I wasn't as religious about checking. Anyway, any ideas how long before they pop? I actually wanna keep it alive for a few more days and then turn it all into shatter but I need to collect some supplies to do that which I cannot get on the island I live on. Any input? I'm sure it's a bit variable as well.

One more knock on this strain is some of the girls only started flowering about 10 days ago, which is gonna be pushing it around here time frame wise unless they finish up very quick or we have a good season.

Anyway, for the price I regret ever buying these seeds given the grief they have caused. That said the plants are getting fairly frosty and they smell very nice. So hopefully in the end they'll at least produce something worthwhile, even if nowhere near as much and nowhere near as trouble free as I was hoping.

Anesthesia next year once again... or maybe Sweet Skunk x TW.

TLDR

- Fucking Serious 6 - how long does it usually take nanners to open after they appear?


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 23, 2015)

they could be there for a minute, they could bust open.
could be sterile ; might seed everything.
but me, id chop that mofo asap.

i just had a reserva privda og go full herm.
no fun. fuckd up a few plants.

even full runs of testers for esko. entire basement bro. full herm.
fuck that. still its ur call.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 23, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> they could be there for a minute, they could bust open.
> could be sterile ; might seed everything.
> but me, id chop that mofo asap.
> 
> ...


*sighs*

Yeah, I think I'm just gonna chop it now... I'm off with my clippers to the garden.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 23, 2015)

yeah bro.
shit u been around ; consider u seasoned.

u def too smart for that.
fuck seeds unless u do it on purpose.

some accidents are nice.
but ...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 23, 2015)

Chopped. There were a lot of nuggets on there. Starting to form up nicely.... should get something useful out of the plant, but fuck me I probably lost at least a lb of finished product.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

chocolate kush , scrog:


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

sexy (breeders boutique) dog , no gender yet , im thinking lady. 

gonna crack the rest of these (4) next ...with uk cheese x afghan


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

make it do what it do...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 25, 2015)

nice lookin scrog job. i was thinkin bout doing the same with my powerpie1,shits a stretchy sativa. lookin good ova here... shit sucks bout that herm oge!


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 25, 2015)

Widow Cindy x Durga mata and top is pe x purple berry yum yum


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 25, 2015)

Other pheno of pe x pbyy


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 25, 2015)

Think some pollen got out from some buried nanners on some lowers. FFS.

This year has been one mishap after another.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 25, 2015)

sorry to hear OGevil.
i been there from pm in trades to mites from bros.

im having clean runs & not taking that for granted.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 26, 2015)

on my desk , beans from a friend :

a) stardawg (f2)

b) flaming cookies (f2)

thanks !


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm getting ready to set up for my fall grow and in all the years I've grown, I've never grown a kush strain. I'd like to add it to my tent this year and possibly cross it with my home strain. Seems holy grail is a favorite or is there another you all could recommend?
Edit...my keeper strain is widow Cindy x Durga mata.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 26, 2015)

i like the holy grail.
have some on my counter for smoking today.

however for the $ , and only 6 seeds, im not gonna be buying DNA any more.
the entire pack prodeced one decent pheno. all were pole plants, low yield, and not worth the $.

holy grail , weed is good.

obviously i could grow them in scrog but was curious to see kosher untouched & left to do its thing.

if you are only buying one pack or one strain from one breeder, there are tons from which to pick. you'll need regs for sure. so DNA aint gonna do u any good.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 26, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i like the holy grail.
> have some on my counter for smoking today.
> 
> however for the $ , and only 6 seeds, im not gonna be buying DNA any more.
> ...


man I feel the same way with DNA, they got a lot of stuff I want but I can't justify those prices. I really want their affi but it's just too much.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 26, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> man I feel the same way with DNA, they got a lot of stuff I want but I can't justify those prices. I really want their affi but it's just too much.


for sure.

you can grab something on thedankteaem, something good, something regs, and something under $70.

exotic is $90 ish but dude's gear is bomb.

plus they got the 25% this week.

i just scored wifi x black cherry pie... $50 in regs !


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 26, 2015)

wish bodhi & gooey make it to the dank team.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 26, 2015)

@genuity 's cookies and cream looks amazing.


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 26, 2015)

I don't mind spending the money on a few packs to find a keeper to cross. I love my home strain and think some kush to it would compliment it. And it'd be nice to have a few jars of a great kush sitting around lol


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 26, 2015)

i grew out zinn, lava, you want this, and have crosses from norstar w/ gooey genetics.

mr gooey is the shizz.

exotic, gooey, bodhi ...i'd buy anything from these dudes ...long as it struck my fancy.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 26, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> I don't mind spending the money on a few packs to find a keeper to cross. I love my home strain and think some kush to it would compliment it. And it'd be nice to have a few jars of a great kush sitting around lol


RD lee Roy.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 26, 2015)

get a few packs from exotic.

use great lakes genetics... if you like bodhi.

i love the dank team.
these guys get seed to my basement lab quick & reasonable.

ill never stop using those guys.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (Aug 26, 2015)

sure. im not a huge fan of scott reach (RD) ...but i seen many grow of his gear.

people love the RD.

i like who i like though.
the guys i mention never fucked tha docta (archive) for genetics.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 26, 2015)

I don't know the backstory there. Certainly not a fan of shady business practices. I got that seed as a freebie.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 26, 2015)

@ mr head whatr strain is that ?

looks CHUNKY !
& the dry flower looks YUMMY !


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 26, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> @ mr head whatr strain is that ?
> 
> looks CHUNKY !
> & the dry flower looks YUMMY !


that's the lee roy from RD. Was a single freebie seed.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 26, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> wish bodhi & gooey make it to the dank team.


Right? I'd have no reason to shop anywhere else if B's gear made it over to NGR.


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 26, 2015)

I've never used bohdi but have them norstar and rd constantly opened and looking at their strains. Gooey has some killer looks too. Hard to decide with all the eye candy


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 26, 2015)

my current wifi score was < than $50.... was like $45 for a 10 pack shipped.

and all the freebies are good.

for sure, bman at dankteam... and id be a happy camper.
swear i wanna move to MI.

colo is too far from the east coast.
plus you can surf the great lakes.... sold ! even in the winter !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 26, 2015)

twistedentities said:


> I've never used bohdi but have them norstar and rd constantly opened and looking at their strains. Gooey has some killer looks too. Hard to decide with all the eye candy


Karma Genetics has a bunch of nice looking OG's if that's what you're after.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 26, 2015)

norstar... they have some nice gear.

im running the midnite fire now.
only 4 beans... but the rest comming soon.

plants are 4" tall.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 26, 2015)

ow hell yes.

his white og v2 is so sexy.
plus he uses & works with legit clones , tests his gear, etc.

karma is a good dude too. & a legit cup winner.
i wish e$ko would hook up with him.
sannie & e$ko both.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 26, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> my current wifi score was < than $50.... was like $45 for a 10 pack shipped.
> 
> and all the freebies are good.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! That would be sweet. You'd go through nice restaurant withdrawl though around here.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 26, 2015)

lol. true that. but u guys got big city.
cooking french is great in many respekts.

one thing is ur foundation skill set is HUGE... i make bread to dessert to break down animals to make all the french mother sauces, etc.

i can find a gig.

my current chick getting the boot.
kids, no time for me, and she definitely cant ever move.
i feel stuck where im at right now. everything outside my front door disgusts me.

3 to 5 yrs im moving.
more northeast or mi... med legal & waves. 
but me ill always be under the med radar cause i like holding plants.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 26, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i feel stuck where im at right now. everything outside my front door disgusts me.
> 
> 3 to 5 yrs im moving.



I feel ya there Prof KIND. I'm in oil country. Not my scene......

I'm dying to move to BC.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 26, 2015)

we get there bro.
i keep myself motivated w. that idea.
& today im putting a lawn chair in the basement.
its 100x better than looking at dope heads, whores, little red baggies & needle caps.
my house is nice, so its like an oasis in the middle of social dysfunction.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 26, 2015)

if u can find work in BC bet its BEAUTIFUL up there.
little income, own place, & great quality of life.

like anything you gotta earn it, but for GOOD quality of life... worth it !!!!

i wanna a neighbor like you or you or you !


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 26, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> if u can find work in BC bet its BEAUTIFUL up there.
> little income, own place, & great quality of life.
> 
> like anything you gotta earn it, but for GOOD quality of life... worth it !!!!
> ...


I was supposed to be there right now. I got flown out by some commercial guys to peep the scene a couple months ago. They wanted me badly because they seen my herbs. Well shit was good at first but they tried to play me like I'm a kid and change the agreed upon salary last minute. I gave them a big ol middle finger. Sucks because that ruined a friendship but fuck em. He showed me his true colors. 



Like you said I gotta earn it. Going to have to do it myself. One or two lights at a time.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Aug 26, 2015)

My neighborhood and city ain't so bad. It's just the general mentality around here. Catholic capitalist conservative rednecks galore! Not my kind of people


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Aug 27, 2015)

just passing through and reading wanted to add my two cents if you guys don't mind. I really appreciate the works of G 13 labs. I've grown probably 10 different strains from g13 labs all the phenomenal results. I have to say my favorite from g13 Labs is the midnight Kush. if you haven't tried it I highly recommend it..


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 27, 2015)

interesting.
ive never run their seed but have some stuff in my stash... even a pack of those gigabud.

*

plants in flower :

mega lemonista & gage green gsog tester & a tester dream lotus & a tester dynasty caramel kush.
tester = im looking at them in a 1 gal pot, peep nug performance, growth rates, etc.

12/12 light dep for two weeks under a 125w vert.
everything else needs mo' veg time.


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 27, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> interesting.
> ive never run their seed but have some stuff in my stash... even a pack of those gigabud.
> 
> *
> ...


nice to hear of someone else running "testers" in a 1-gallon just to see what they do when they do their thing


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Aug 27, 2015)

shoot me a link professor I'll check out your grows.....


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 27, 2015)

you can always peep me here.
let say, i know gudkarma very well & keep this thread as a running journal.

show & grow is the best.
its why we come here. & lends to credibility and such.

or you can find me on G+ tons of photos, comments, & canna-love.


new blue d , sannie

~pKIND


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 27, 2015)

gonna crack some uk cheese x black domina very soon.

drop a few more plants next week late... pink cheese x2.

then every 5 weeks after.
with some special additions along the way... for my jars.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Hell yeah! That would be sweet. You'd go through nice restaurant withdrawl though around here.


u think a clone rooted and grown in a 1/2 gal container till nice & tranplanted to a 2 gal container (1.5gal dirt) can do a 10 week cycle? we'd be doing 4 to 5 weeks veg after the transplant to the 2gal container in 18/6.

i have 3 gals too but that 1 gal coco saves me $ across all these plants.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 27, 2015)

rest in peace darryl dawkins, hella bomb dunker & pro player :

at interviews, he used to say he was from "planet lovetron" ...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 27, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> u think a clone rooted and grown in a 1/2 gal container till nice & tranplanted to a 2 gal container (1.5gal dirt) can do a 10 week cycle? we'd be doing 4 to 5 weeks veg after the transplant to the 2gal container in 18/6.
> 
> i have 3 gals too but that 1 gal coco saves me $ across all these plants.


May be strain dependent. Blood Orange, yes. SSDD, yes. CCK and DL...nope (IMO).


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 27, 2015)

perfekt.

im thinking about how to maximize 2 gals of grow space with coco (rockwool) mix.

was doing some research and found out that a 5 gal nursery container is 3.8g of liquid.
3gal nursery containers i have.

but wanted 2 gals for the 5 week rotation vs. one gals.
less clones, less work, less waterings, etc.

im thinking the ssdd & sky lotus will fit the bill with pink cheese. i have a blood orange tester for flower in about 2-3 weeks. it'll be in a 2 gal bag. 

need two or three mothers for this kind of rotation given how big i can keep them.

strain dependent makes sense.
thanks !!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 27, 2015)

im doing the caramel candy kush in a 4 gal tote.

the 2 gal plug is already a small bush.
sexy plant with great vigor & growth.

she screams scrog me.
i got plenty of screen too.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 27, 2015)

im happy to have the CCK.
probably one of the best pick ups w/ ssdd ive got.
always be running them for the people.
ssdd get the move from headies.
to the clientele. they gonna 
love that weed for sure.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 28, 2015)

thank you accurite.

my humidity was off ...2% to 3%

my temps were off... 4* to 5*

fixed !

very good score. durable. aa battery. efficient. sturdy. magnet on back. stands up on the counter. & more.


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 28, 2015)

Widow cindy x durga mata


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 28, 2015)

how i do a single cut.
the container came with this liquid rooting hormone you had to mix out. best this, that, meh sucked.

powder rules imo.
riots always.

this afkansastan will stay perky and hydrated.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 28, 2015)

merlin's magik lemon (gdp x dble purp dojo x lemon skunk).
i read that snowhigh uses magic merlin in x's. 

hardening off a single in a 4" x 4" , cous cous container for a dome.

shit works bomb & look like it should come this way?
shwing biz idea


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 28, 2015)

wtf? like this for days. first a towel. then.
yesterday i left them in a shot glass for the day.
today a fresh towel. nothing more than a peak-a-boo.

cheese dawgs :


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 28, 2015)

uk cheese x black domina , in a glass.


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 28, 2015)

Best chance of cracking for me has been 12 hrs in a glass and then straight to soil. Very few don't pop.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 28, 2015)

another day on the fresh towel & ill pop them cheesedawgs in some coco.
after that... god speed beans!

just cracked a few stardawg to keep my numbers (volume) right.


----------



## Shaanjii Dhansaki (Aug 29, 2015)

Currently I'm running:

Moonshine Haze (Tropical Haze pheno, Blue Ami pheno and White Ami pheno)
Ghost Train Haze (Sour Phantom pheno)
Sour Diesel (the Riri cut)
Yuzu (Lemon Skunk x Shiatsu Kush)
Fuji (Lemon Skunk x Shiatsu Kush, separate line)
Kiyomi (Citrus Smoothies 'i3' x Shiatsu Kush)
Strawberry Banana (three unnamed phenos)
Delahaze
Plushberry
Bubba's Gift (two unnamed phenos)
LA Woman (three unnamed phenos)
Vanilla Kush (two unnamed phenos)
Sacrificial Lamb
AK49
Shōgun (Pandoras Box x Shiatsu Kush)
Cuvée
Brian Berry Cough (three unnamed phenos)
Jacked Up
Ape Berry OG
Cherry OG
Cookies Kush
Wild Thailand
Lemon Puff (two unnamed phenos)
Banana Split (two unnamed phenos)
Lemon Garlic OG
Green Crack
Melongum (five unnamed phenos)
Grapegum (three unnamed phenos)
Critical K (two unnamed phenos)
Caramelo (two unnamed phenos)


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice lineup!


----------



## twistedentities (Aug 29, 2015)

How is the black domina? Always wanted to add one to grow list. I think it would make a great cross with my shiva


----------



## noysy (Aug 29, 2015)

-lemon kush


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 29, 2015)

not even 24hr in a towel... cracked w/ tails like normal.

uk cheese x black domina :


----------



## noysy (Aug 29, 2015)

3 day old freebie northern light strain
 
(yes thats a mc'donalds cup haha)


----------



## numberfour (Aug 29, 2015)

Bit of an allsorts run this, a mix of strains I love, new strains and last run for some strains. In small and smaller pots in a 4x4 tent haha. 

keepers
5x uk cheese, had this cut over 10 years,
1x Greencrack, HSO,
3x Silver kush, Reserva Privada

new strains
2x dog (reg), Breeders Boutique
2x Deepblue x LIvers, Breeders Boutique
2x Jakes Dream, Breeders Boutique

Last run
4x Pineapple Skunk, HSO
3x CherryBomb, Bomb Seeds
3x Snowbud, TH Seeds
3x Underdawg Og
1x Trainwreck, HSO


----------



## undercovergrow (Aug 29, 2015)

@numberfour i've got some silver kush i keep pushing back ... what's their stretch like?


----------



## CBDFarm (Aug 29, 2015)

Trainwreck(HSO), Purple Og 18(DNA/Reserva Privada), Sleestack(DNA), Banana OG, White Widow x Orange haze


----------



## greywind (Aug 29, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @numberfour i've got some silver kush i keep pushing back ... what's their stretch like?


I grew a Silver Kush freebie last year and she stretched like crazy! Great bud production at the nodes, but very spaced out in between. I watch this guy Fregrowli on YouTube and he is growing Silver Kush that looks similar to what I had. Great smoke, just a tall lady.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 30, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @numberfour i've got some silver kush i keep pushing back ... what's their stretch like?


I didn't find it too bad last run, twice the size from flip but she was topped for 4 colas. I grew 11 other strains and she was no where near the tallest. 

Full on flavour, pheno I have reminds me of the sensi seeds silver haze from the late 90s.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 30, 2015)

blood orange, bodhi : transplanted : 2 gal bag : back upstairs for more veg.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 30, 2015)

cream caramel kush : with da mainline & super crop : best spanish strain ever imo : more veg

this sativa expression is very common despite the breeder calling it very indica :

always looking for a nice keeper. run 1 or 2 all the time. last seed for now.

will be cloning cause this pheno likes scrog :


----------



## GIJonas (Aug 30, 2015)

Still running critical kush, northern lights (cuz classic), OG kush (cuz dumbasses buy for good names), and some Ripper-Toxic.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 30, 2015)

very sexy dog : breeders boutique : 2 gal up-pot : more veg

hope this one turns out great !
its the shorter HB dom pheno.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 30, 2015)

cracked :

stardawg
& peak blueberry.

the ripper uk cheese x black domina doing great so far.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 30, 2015)

plants in flower as for tomorrow morning.

mega lemonista
blue dream , from cut lite veg
pink cheese
grape stomper og , pheno #2 & pheno #1
caramel candy kush, tester , dynasty
dream lotus, tester
afkansastan, tester 

12/12

five week cycle from here on out.

& some optimus prime shit on the way.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 1, 2015)

Anyone run Silver back jack? Or Sour Pez? Or OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies? Or Holy Power x Animal Cookies? I'm sitting on them right now and itching to see what they are capable of producing.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> plants in flower as for tomorrow morning.
> 
> mega lemonista
> blue dream , from cut lite veg
> ...


Got some shots of your Grape Stomper OG phenos? 

I'm getting back into them popping the rest of the pack tonight or tomorrow. Seeing if I can get at least one above dirt


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

sure i'll grab them later for you.



Mr.Head said:


> Got some shots of your Grape Stomper OG phenos?
> 
> I'm getting back into them popping the rest of the pack tonight or tomorrow. Seeing if I can get at least one above dirt


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> sure i'll grab them later for you.


thanks bud


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Anyone run Silver back jack? Or Sour Pez? Or OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies? Or Holy Power x Animal Cookies? I'm sitting on them right now and itching to see what they are capable of producing.


james has, check the sin city thread.
bout to score platinum delights myself.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Anyone run Silver back jack? Or Sour Pez? Or OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies? Or Holy Power x Animal Cookies? I'm sitting on them right now and itching to see what they are capable of producing.


I've grown Silverback Jack I tested it and it was great lots of phenos and most leaned to a very lemon candy diesel smell and flavor, nice potency and super frosty. Here's some pics for ya

#1





#4





#6





#7






I kept #7 is had best yield, structure and was a nasty stinky diesel pheno smelled like stinky vagina lol seriously with a hint of lemon. Wanted to keep #1 and #6 to run again but the clones I had of them died and I couldn't get them to reveg didn't really try hard but I still have more seeds of it so it didn't hurt me very good female ratios on them from all testers. Didn't keep #4 threw late nanner which I thought was sterile but wasn't a couple beans off #4 but she was super frosty and short and squat very different compared to other phenos but really no trouble and easy to grow very stretchy in growth.

Clone run on #7 has been different smell wise in veg very mocha like GG#4 mom. Wanna see how this run goes as I have experienced different traits coming out clone run cus of different conditions I'm assuming. Hope this helps pop them seeds only way to know is to grow!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh and my keeper pheno of Silverback Jack is 10-11 week pheno really diesel like that pic I showed is only heart 8 weeks she swelled up and got way more frosty but I didn't get any pics after was going through a lil funk but most phenos will be 8-10 weeks


----------



## drekoushranada (Sep 1, 2015)

White Fire Alien and Rainbow Jones. Plus 4 other strains.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

stardawgs are slow.
but they on the way. 2 up so far.


Mr.Head said:


> thanks bud



gs og #1


gs og #3


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> stardawgs are slow.
> but they on the way. 2 up so far.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN those are pretty girls. 

Some thick ass pistils on those girls.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

gs og #2 is in flower , she has tip twists & weird coloration , thought it was a male.

here's the cut on my counter , leaf shape is nasty looking :


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

my seed was "chuck nation" ...& a BX no less ...lots & lots of variation.

meh. this is the last one.

#1 & #3 in the trash.

i have the last #1 in flower now.
threw the cut away this morning in fact.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

i dont chuck alot ...but i do chuck.

flip side, sure have run tons of the nation's beans.

w/o people like me the nation dont exist.
we give life to these creations.

got 8 romulan x vortex going now.
chucka chucka !


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

I am kicking myself for not saving some pollen from the nice male I did find in my GSOG seeds. Oh well live and learn. Dropping the rest of the pack in water now. Usually like to keep a couple beans around but hopefully I find another male and a nice girl and make some magic I can spread around


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

this last #2 cut is sexy.
im hoping she throws out some nice nugz.

running two each in 1.5g pots. plenty of veg too.

we'll see.


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Sep 1, 2015)

Got 2 clones 1 is Pre 98 Bubba Kush and 1 is Cherry Pie × Grand Daddy that I got at Cloneville. Got them growing in a aeroponic system with a fogger. Second grow indoor. There about 5 days from when I purchased them. Gonna utilize the SCR.O.G. method.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 2, 2015)

foliar w/ powdr kelp today.
entire veg room smells like yuck.
plants though they love the soluble kelp.

blueberry , peak seeds , purp stems on more than a few :

photo is sexy expanded :


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Tree's Inc. (Sep 2, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> foliar w/ powdr kelp today.
> entire veg room smells like yuck.
> plants though they love the soluble kelp.
> 
> ...


Pretty little girls!!


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Sep 2, 2015)

Does anyone else play music for your plants and if so what kind. Last grow I did regga. This grow I'm playing them pendulum?


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 2, 2015)

i dont.
but music cant hurt.

me, im a solo rollo.
quiet. hush hush. type.


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Sep 2, 2015)

I got an extra smart phone so I put it on Pandora and close the tent. This grow sounds like a rave. Getting there dance on!


----------



## noysy (Sep 3, 2015)

noysy said:


> -lemon kush
> View attachment 3488628


Couple of days progress..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 3, 2015)

noysy said:


> Couple of days progress..
> View attachment 3491994
> 
> View attachment 3492009
> View attachment 3492008


What type of medium are growing that in? I'm assuming the gravel is just a top layer...?


----------



## noysy (Sep 3, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> What type of medium are growing that in? I'm assuming the gravel is just a top layer...?


Coco + perlite.

I had a gnats plague and tried everything, than took a user's on here advice. To use washed rock/sand as a top layer. As they hate it and can no longer lay there eggs

What do you know? No more gnats!


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Sep 3, 2015)

If you get the right grow medium like that it will also PH your water for you.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 3, 2015)

open grow days. afghan kush. i love me some SOG growing.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 3, 2015)

sexy landrace make u horny :


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 3, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> open grow days. afghan kush. i love me some SOG growing.
> 
> View attachment 3492534





professor KIND said:


> sexy landrace make u horny :
> 
> View attachment 3492535


Those are sexy. Just a tray-o-bud


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 3, 2015)

my style bro. the day i get 8 to 10' ceilings, im scoring a 1000w DE light.



st0wandgrow said:


> Those are sexy. Just a tray-o-bud


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 5, 2015)

simply female seeds.

ow no, not simply female.
kinda tranny seeds maybe.

one blatant. two others i have in flower showing true female.
they all suspect. this cant be right in a basement w/ no veg tents no light leaks.

& as i write this, lessons are learned.

...cause the cheap ebay led bulb i bought for my desk lamp (flickering right now i swear) didnt even last 1000 of the promised 50000 hours.

u feel me?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> simply female seeds.
> 
> ow no, not simply female.
> kinda tranny seeds maybe.
> ...


Speaking of Female Seeds...

Bubblegummer = just ok IMO. I've been puffin on both phenos for a couple days now, and they're pretty good, but nothing to get too excited about. I'd still say worth your time running, but not exceptional... and I know you're looking for exceptional.

I'm getting hints of bubblegum smell, but that doesn't seem to carry thru to the taste (yet) which is what I was hoping for. The ole lady says she can taste bubblegum, but I think she's imagining shit.

Hopefully you find something better...


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 5, 2015)

i


st0wandgrow said:


> Speaking of Female Seeds...
> 
> Bubblegummer = just ok IMO. I've been puffin on both phenos for a couple days now, and they're pretty good, but nothing to get too excited about. I'd still say worth your time running, but not exceptional... and I know you're looking for exceptional.
> 
> ...


one has short leaves.
one has long sexy leaves.

ill up-pot them tomorrow... take a few pics.

good to know. ill run them one & done. cant keep them all.
even to fill my jars & break up for cones/blunts with other strains. 

for sure, make some nug & trim hash as well.
you just saved me some veg time & medium... & etc !

stony?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i
> 
> 
> one has short leaves.
> ...


Hybrid leaning more towards the stony end of the spectrum. I chopped both at 9 weeks 12/12 but they probably could have used an extra few days.

I've read a few grow reports where peeps have found that bubblegum pheno, so you may find that gem. Don't not take clones on my account. I only ran 2 beans. You'd wanna cyber-smack me if you don't take cuts and end up with a Hubba Bubba tasting lady.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 5, 2015)

ow for sure.
ill take clones of the sexy one.
she catcha my eye. so we'll peep her game.

cant say enough about known genetics when u on a 5 week system !

ssdd : with 12 cuts rooting behind this : mother upstairs making mo' cuts.

my other other (2x) nickname is "moe cuts" :

should finish about 36" ... 48" w/ the container ...ill be able to give an accurate stretch cause ill measure & put a tape label on the container. this way i can max my one gallons w/ proper veg time & future runs. she aint leaving ever.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

@professor KIND your SSDD is beautiful - her leaves are a wonderful green. i bet she is some amazing smoke!


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 5, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @professor KIND your SSDD is beautiful - her leaves are a wonderful green. i bet she is some amazing smoke!


i havent smoked her yet.

but seriously im working on many a jar full


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i havent smoked her yet.
> 
> but seriously im working on many a jar full


i bet you are


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 5, 2015)

im thinking tupperware turkey size lol !


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> im thinking tupperware turkey size lol !


it's what i'm working on: many jars - many, many jars - of SSDD


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> ow for sure.
> ill take clones of the sexy one.
> she catcha my eye. so we'll peep her game.
> 
> ...



Yeah agreed on that. Those are lookin reallll nice!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Some Pink Cheese, Dream Lotus, Blue Dream and a couple others vegging. The Pink Cheese and Blue Dream are stretchers! Had to top them out of necessity. I moved my T5 out of veg to use in a breeding area, so I think the lack of light contributed to that.

 

Blood Orange mama


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 6, 2015)

These are in 15 gallon pots of 100% coco 





Bawse!


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 6, 2015)

bubblegummer : female seeds : the sexy lady


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 6, 2015)

so far this year , from seed, the breeders boutique "dog" is the nicest plant ive seen.

superb structure.
stinky on the pinky.

just looks like it gonna pop off.
took an apical cut for preservation.
wanted the best possible clone for a new mom.

the rest of the dog will be cut, like i did ssdd, for a SOG run.

keeper for sure.
mother if she's g.a.s.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> ow for sure.
> ill take clones of the sexy one.
> she catcha my eye. so we'll peep her game.
> 
> ...


im not getting any kind of funk from my ssdd Plants, think i got took....you flowered em yet?


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 6, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im not getting any kind of funk from my ssdd Plants, think i got took....you flowered em yet?


just show me a "whole leaf" shot.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2015)

ill get one from each...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im not getting any kind of funk from my ssdd Plants, think i got took....you flowered em yet?


GG, there are definitely some phenos that don't have much smell. I came across one that was nice and frosty but really lacked in odor. Might be similar to what you're rockin.

Was yours from clone or seed?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2015)

got mine from a fb user, pack of seeds. 2 have zero smell, good frost. one has a mild earthy smell, i thought i was buggin so had the gf sniff em and shes like wtf, no smell lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> got mine from a fb user, pack of seeds. 2 have zero smell, good frost. one has a mild earthy smell, i thought i was buggin so had the gf sniff em and shes like wtf, no smell lol


Huh. That's really odd. I haven't sorted through a ton of them yet... 4 f1's and 6 f2's, 4 females from that, and all but one had a nice blue smell to them. Not the stinkiest strain I've run, but definitely a pleasant blueberry odor.

You might have got bent over...?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2015)

im not mad, too many seeds for crying. im already accepting them as a loss, well see. heres the ssdd, any similarities?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 7, 2015)

I am sitting on a pack of SSDD, thinking about popping them soon


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im not mad, too many seeds for crying. im already accepting them as a loss, well see. heres the ssdd, any similarities?


first pic yes. that leaf shape, the stacking, and color on the leaf stem ...all very similar.

second pic... looks like a different strain (or pheno) imo.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2015)

ok ok, maybe i got f2s represented as f1s. well see how they look at harvest. the 2nd shot is of the 2nd and 3rd plants. bout to flower 2 more this week as well... thanks for your input


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 7, 2015)

well, i lost 4 plants (all cheese x's) from damping off.

a single cheesedawg ...the sole survivor.

if i added up the $ for all the seedlings i lost this summer, think i might be sick.

so, as i result, and for good reason, i did a few hours of research on damping off : what it is, how it thrives, conditions in which it manifests, how it kills, and some preventatives.

* if you water that first watering, for a clone or seedling, with h2o2 ... problem solved *

watering with a fungicide is also a possibility, but may prevent or prolong the estiablishment of microbial acitivity.

i prefer the h2o2 method. plus i have a gallon of the concentrated h2o2.

i've had this happen to clones too... as they are very soft stemmed & susceptible.
my jtr clone is in a battle right now. no biggie mother plant is thriving.

still i tried some rooting hormone, as an experiment, to liven up the root zone so to speak, & the jtr is still looking lame.

* once the start is secure, hit it with a microbe tea *

i havent tried this but im very confident.
definitely dont want to loose any more seedlings. shit is annoying.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2015)

key is good air flow, imo. if water has enough time to either penetrate the stem where it meets the dirt or have enough time to rupture the cell walls, shit will damp. genetics i think determines how long you can allow that moisture to sit. bottom feeding def helps a shit ton. iv been experimenting alot....im still learning every day.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 8, 2015)

damping off can be managed by air flow... but its not a solution... nor a guarantee.

you're talking about soil born pathogens.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 8, 2015)

GSC s1 I started 8 of the 13...


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 8, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> ok ok, maybe i got f2s represented as f1s. well see how they look at harvest. the 2nd shot is of the 2nd and 3rd plants. bout to flower 2 more this week as well... thanks for your input


i'm running F2s right now and they are all looking similar to the F1s, in smell too. haven't come across one SSDD that didn't have a smell to her, in fact, most seem to have a blueberry smell-even if faint. you need F2s from a different source...


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 8, 2015)

@Flash63 did you loose your propagator connectors or do the zip ties hold them together a bit better?


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 8, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> @Flash63 did you loose your propagator connectors or do the zip ties hold them together a bit better?


I find the zip ties easier....the connectors were making the holes too big with continuous use.


----------



## undercovergrow (Sep 8, 2015)

Flash63 said:


> I find the zip ties easier....the connectors were making the holes too big with continuous use.


yes, i've noticed that too, that is why i asked. thanks!


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 8, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> well, i lost 4 plants (all cheese x's) from damping off.
> 
> a single cheesedawg ...the sole survivor.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS!!!!! I HAVE LOST TOO MANY SEEDS THIS SUMMER!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> damping off can be managed by air flow... but its not a solution... nor a guarantee.
> 
> you're talking about soil born pathogens.


nothings a guarantee. but drying out the soil prevents those pathogens from incubating. rhizo bennies are a good weapon against damping as well.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 8, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> THANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS!!!!! I HAVE LOST TOO MANY SEEDS THIS SUMMER!


bless bro.

few hours of reading.

opens the mind. the solution was not mine i found it on a home garden site.
cross referenced it 3x.

fungicide, like h2o2, is the solution. 
but, problem is, u nuke the soil life.

h202 turns into water & oxygen after 24 hrs.
leaving the medium open for re-innoculation quickly.

the future : ill be preparing my (lets say) plastic quart cups for transplant of the seedlings a day head.

that's when i'll water them with h202 & plant the seedling in its root riot the following day.


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 8, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> bless bro.
> 
> few hours of reading.
> 
> ...


Great advice mate! I have a big bottle of h202 I have just been using it for cleaning though, I was afraid of nuking the critters but it makes sense 24 hours before you transplant and then re-add the critters back in!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

iv been dusting transplants with great white and ewc. just a lil bit does so much.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 8, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> iv been dusting transplants with great white and ewc. just a lil bit does so much.


i expand my coco with a worm casting, myco, & nutrient tea.

fresh block. made in a tote. left in a temp controlled flower room. 

somehow after a few days... that medium is great for transplants but bad for seedlings.
always. every time. i cant figure this out.

i put my bilogical army in the medium first. wtf?

nevertheless, i feel, this h202 solution to be just what i needed.
i wanna do everything possible to ensure good starts from these $ seeds i buy.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i expand my coco with a worm casting, myco, & nutrient tea.
> 
> fresh block. made in a tote. left in a temp controlled flower room.
> 
> ...


Are you leaving the medium in the tote, with a lid on it after you hydrate it?


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 8, 2015)

I start my seedlings in coco,and have yet to lose any.....to damping off.It's a fine line with all the humidity this summer,dehumidfier's workin ot..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

i like peat, i read peat helps resist damping. do you use that mix asap or let it sit?


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you leaving the medium in the tote, with a lid on it after you hydrate it?


yeah sure.

you think that's the issue?

leave it open air?


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 8, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i like peat, i read peat helps resist damping. do you use that mix asap or let it sit?


i try to use it asap.
for sure.

but i keep one backed up waiting. 
its for transplants.

i wanted to add some neem meal to the mix as i have springtails under every container.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 8, 2015)

neat

"soil springtails play a positive role in the establishment of plant-fungal symbioses and thus are beneficial to agriculture.[52] They also contribute to controlling plant fungal diseases through their active consumption of mycelia and spores of damping-off and pathogenic fungi.[53][54] It has been suggested that they could be reared to be used for the control of pathogenic fungi in greenhouses and other indoor cultures"


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

yea i have read springtails are cool.thats cool about them in the control of fungus! im bout to try solocups full of light warrior for seeds. i think thats peat,not sure


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> neat
> 
> "soil springtails play a positive role in the establishment of plant-fungal symbioses and thus are beneficial to agriculture.[52] They also contribute to controlling plant fungal diseases through their active consumption of mycelia and spores of damping-off and pathogenic fungi.[53][54] It has been suggested that they could be reared to be used for the control of pathogenic fungi in greenhouses and other indoor cultures"


Yes to the lid off, or punch holes in it. Anaerobic bacteria thrive in a moist, oxygen deprived medium.

Funny you posted this. When I first started my worm bins springtails showed up right away. I did some research on them not knowing if I should be concerned. Turns out they're extremely beneficial like you posted above.

Bro, you should start a worm bin! It's the key to my grows. Especially with you working at restaurants! Endless supply of veggie scraps for the worms! Super easy to maintain, and it shits all over bagged castings from the hydro shop!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2015)

lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

before you do the h202, try letting that mix breathe before using it. see if that helps, im curious


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 8, 2015)

so u have worms lliving in your containers? TLO style?

i've never thought about keeping worms bro.
always something new to learn.

definitely have to research that.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 8, 2015)

i'll let the mix breathe. for sure. & from now on. 
makes perfect sense. i can stack the totes using 1x3" boards over the opening. 

as far as not treating it on this round of seedlings, hell no.

i got 9 peak blueberry to transplant ===> & taking zero chances
tossed one seedling for complete runt-ish-ness.

so glad i waited & was reading up. & not to shy to ask ?s.

my goal is to not loose a single BB.

curiosity too , i cracked an s1 (paradise seeds) "all kush" i had stashed.
i try your idea on that. after the lid been off a week.

may rotate the medium too.

seems as though if im not gonna use it right away, no reason to hit the coco w/ tea.
just need to expand it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2015)

@professor KIND

I'm no expert, but I've never had problems with failed seedlings. I've thought that your seedling starters....whatever you use.......always seem to be drenched. Whether I use peat pellets or root riots after tails appear, I keep the medium very moist, but never wet. And covered, until the roots grow thru the pellet. Then I put in the grow medium, and remove the cover - all is good. Just a thought because I always wondered why your babies were so wet.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> so u have worms lliving in your containers? TLO style?
> 
> i've never thought about that bro.
> always something new to learn.
> ...


I don't put worms in my containers on purpose. Some cocoons make it in there and hatch, so I always find some, but nothing intentional.

I keep my worms in bins to make castings. Just shredded cardboard and coco coir for bedding. Keep it moist, feed them veggie/fruit scraps once a week... voila, kick ass worm castings for free!

These are their homes:


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 8, 2015)

how do u get the castings out?

they go to the bottom?

is there liquid that needs to be drained from those totes?

be fat to do a worm poop & coco medium.
some chunky perlite. or even coco chips.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> how do u get the castings out?
> 
> they go to the bottom?
> 
> ...


There is no liquid (leachate) if you keep it moist, and not sopping wet. I don't have any drain spout or anything, but some of the pre fab ones do. Useless IMO.

The castings need to be harvested. I do it by hand. Red wigglers are very scared of light. I use this to my advantage. The day I want to harvest a bin I take the lid off, and set the bin under the MH in the veg room. They burrow to avoid the light. I give it 20 minutes or so then I come scoop the top layer and set those castings aside. I then walk away and go back to trimming or whatever else for a while, then come back and scoop another layer. Rinse repeat until you have a writhing ball of worms at the bottom of the bin with barely any casting left. Then I dump those worms in to a freshly prepped bin with new bedding and some snacks for them. Done deal


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2015)

i wondered that as well! sounds easy as shit!


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 8, 2015)

perfect dude ! imma do that. holy shit from hydro to worm farming. now thats a twist.

are you leaving that worm culture on the floor? should i keep it off the basement floor?

*

have to plant these BB.... another day or two tops.
i washed all the containers w/ soap & water.
gonna treat the medium w/ h2o2 solution.

ill rearrange the lab so i can leave my coco bins open.
& add a worm farm. take me 10 minute to make the space.

i feel the issue is easy to defeat now. and, i knew there was something not right with the medium. i ordered, today, more coco but whats wrong with the shit i just made. makes sense now.

thanks dudes !


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 8, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> @professor KIND
> 
> I'm no expert, but I've never had problems with failed seedlings. I've thought that your seedling starters....whatever you use.......always seem to be drenched. Whether I use peat pellets or root riots after tails appear, I keep the medium very moist, but never wet. And covered, until the roots grow thru the pellet. Then I put in the grow medium, and remove the cover - all is good. Just a thought because I always wondered why your babies were so wet.


ow no all advice is good.

ever since i switched to riots no problems. even cracking beans 90% of the time no problem. winter w/ rockwool , no problem. i find seed out of the freezer def has some dead beans. everything i ordered recently, from the fridge, all perfect germination sessions.

ive never had a seedling damp off on my dryer where i do all my "small work" with a clamp lamp.

only after transplant.
& now i see the critical links.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i wondered that as well! sounds easy as shit!


Peeps make all kinds of contraptions to harvest castings. If I were making insane amounts it might make sense to build/buy a tumbler to harvest them. But for the amount I need just for my garden this seems to be the easiest, cheapest way to go about it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> perfect dude ! imma do that. holy shit from hydro to worm farming. now thats a twist.
> 
> are you leaving that worm culture on the floor? should i keep it off the basement floor?
> 
> ...


You bet. Just leave it right on your basement floor. They will flourish in temps between 60-90. Just try to keep them in a dark area. Light will stress them out and they won't get to making lil baby worms! haha

Check out uncle Jim's to order some red wigglers. I'd start with a pound (roughly 1,000 worms) for a good sized bin. I've got 3 bins, and I harvest one every 6 weeks. It kicks out about 1.5 cubic feet of castings in about 4 months time. Plenty for what I'm doing.

http://unclejimswormfarm.com/


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

definitely doing the worm farm.
trying to find a tote for the job. 

16 gallon be fine? you think a 1lb box o worm fine?
coco, shred paper, and veggie scraps mix in on top.

fill it 1/3 ish up? 1/2up?

*

i noticed mixing a new batch of coco that the container i keep lidded smelled nasty.

not like that earthy fresh ocean kelpy smell i get after mixing a batch.

thanks stOw , stoked about this revelation. 
no medium bins inside being covered any more.

*

so far , my experiment with pre-rinsing the coco with h202 is a success.

started with 9 blueberry , standing tall 9 blueberry.
started with 2 stardawg , standing tall 2 stardawg.

stoked super extra. because, i know my starts gonna be way easier now.
the h202 prep is going into the seed starting ritual.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

nor'star , midnite fire : only one is slightly diff & more fire og than these gooey leaners : 1 of 4


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

how i keep a few clones around. 
1 of jtr & 1 of cream caramel kush


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

wish mountain : impressed with this plant's growth pattern : she'll get a more robust run asap
she'd be great for scrog. little slow on the veg but....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> definitely doing the worm farm.
> trying to find a tote for the job.
> 
> 16 gallon be fine? you think a 1lb box o worm fine?
> ...


16 gallon is perfect. Put about 4"-6" of bedding in there, 1/2 shredded carboard (or newspaper) 1/2 coco coir. Wet it down well. Wet it like you would water a plant that's thirsty, and keep it that way. Add your veggie/fruit scraps, but burry them an inch or so down. This will help deter gnats and fruit flies from the bin.

I like to throw the food scraps in to the blender first and make a smoothie. Or you can chop them up a bit. This will create more surface area, and will speed up the brekadown process. Once a week I pour this slurry in to the bins and cover it up with a layer of coco coir. Rotate the side you feed on each week. One week feed on the left side of the bin, next week feed on the right side, etc. You won't need to wet the bin down much after the initial soak due to all of the fruit/veggie juices from the slurry.

One other key component is grit. Worms have a gizzard, so they need something gritty to help them digest the food. I usually just save my egg shells, stick them in the oven on a cookie sheet @250 for 20 minutes or so, then take a mortar and pestel to them and grind them up well. Each feeding I sprinkle a pinch or two on to their food. You can use green sand, oyster shell flour, etc if you don't feel like pissing around with egg shells.. Just something with a sandy texture for digestion.

If you notice in the pic I posted earlier you'll see the lids were cut out of the bins. I took an old screen door and cut out the screen, then taped it over the holes in the lids. This gives them tons of airflow, but also keeps pests and predator bugs out. I first used a bin where I just drilled holes in it. The holes were big enough for earwigs to get in to the bins and attack the worms. This way I have it now is much better.

That's it!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> how i keep a few clones around.
> 1 of jtr & 1 of cream caramel kush
> 
> View attachment 3496605


Ha! Great idea


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> 16 gallon is perfect. Put about 4"-6" of bedding in there, 1/2 shredded carboard (or newspaper) 1/2 coco coir. Wet it down well. Wet it like you would water a plant that's thirsty, and keep it that way. Add your veggie/fruit scraps, but burry them an inch or so down. This will help deter gnats and fruit flies from the bin.
> 
> I like to throw the food scraps in to the blender first and make a smoothie. Or you can chop them up a bit. This will create more surface area, and will speed up the brekadown process. Once a week I pour this slurry in to the bins and cover it up with a layer of coco coir. Rotate the side you feed on each week. One week feed on the left side of the bin, next week feed on the right side, etc. You won't need to wet the bin down much after the initial soak due to all of the fruit/veggie juices from the slurry.
> 
> ...


great info


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> 16 gallon is perfect. Put about 4"-6" of bedding in there, 1/2 shredded carboard (or newspaper) 1/2 coco coir. Wet it down well. Wet it like you would water a plant that's thirsty, and keep it that way. Add your veggie/fruit scraps, but burry them an inch or so down. This will help deter gnats and fruit flies from the bin.
> 
> I like to throw the food scraps in to the blender first and make a smoothie. Or you can chop them up a bit. This will create more surface area, and will speed up the brekadown process. Once a week I pour this slurry in to the bins and cover it up with a layer of coco coir. Rotate the side you feed on each week. One week feed on the left side of the bin, next week feed on the right side, etc. You won't need to wet the bin down much after the initial soak due to all of the fruit/veggie juices from the slurry.
> 
> ...


i love this whole thing.
great detail & great information.

just 1 lb of worm for a 16 gal tote? 
i dont mind if there's wait as they breed to fill & fit the space.

& about 1 cubic foot of black gold per 3 months?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 9, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i love this whole thing.
> great detail & great information.
> 
> just 1 lb of worm for a 16 gal tote?
> ...


Yep, one lb will get you started nicely. If you keep your eyes peeled on that website they sometimes have specials where you'll get 2 lbs for the price of one. I signed up for their email alerts and they notify you of promos and whatnot. If the bin is dialed in the worms will reproduce pretty quickly and you can split them in half and start a second bin.

I end up with around two 5 gallon buckets of castings from each bin. I've got them staggered where I harvest one every 6 weeks. So with 3 bins in rotation they get a total of 18 weeks each before I harvest. This is pretty much exactly what I go through, so I don't have to buy anymore castings... which are expensive as hell and aren't anywhere near as good as home made.

Also, don't feed them for a couple weeks before harvest. They eat the bedding and everything. Let them process everything thoroughly. I toss cannabis leaves on top of the bedding too and those disappear in a hurry, plus wigglers are more surface dwellers unlike earthworms that burrow pretty deep, so they like a layer of leaves or something to do their thing under.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

face off og :


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

wish mountain : selected out moved to keeper tent : side view : no sex , not gonna force it either , au natural


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

SSDD : rooted clones : have more to do when the cubes get full o' rootz :


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Sep 10, 2015)

2 and a half weeks! Did a couple things different this run. Let's see if I get a higher yield!!


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 11, 2015)

gsc x chem4og : farmhouse genetics


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

cheap source of neem cake :

http://www.neemresource.com/neemcake.html

at 5lbs with shipping its $24 ...$6 a pound.
way cheaper than : kelp4less.com

if you know a place to get cheap crab meal please advise.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

best $ i can find on crab meal : http://www.neptunesharvest.com/kelp-meal.html

about $6 a pound shipped.
shipping is free for continental usa.

the 50lb bag is $1.75 a pound shipped !


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

thanks to my buddy for the classroom school lesson.

hydro baby.
im a hydro rezzie dude now growing coco only 2 years.

im learning im learning !
even if u thought i knew everything.

i def dont.


----------



## Moldy (Sep 12, 2015)

gudkarma said:


> im always interested to see what peeps got cooking. you could even add "why" to the equation.
> 
> so whatcha got going ?
> 
> ...


I don't know wtf I've got growing! I planted seeds, lost the labels, so now I'll figure it out when I chop them. 

Afgan Kush Special (world of seeds)
White widow (bds)
Super Lemon Haze (gh)
Sour D.X THC Bomb (mine)
Budda Tahoe (Cali connection)
MK Ultra (T H seeds)
Skunk Berry (Peak Seeds)
Dynachem (dynafem)

I know the Skunk berry as it's in flower already so I have 5 young plants left that are not identified as 2 didn't germinate. 
Either way the strain name really don't matter unless I'm selling the stuff and I never do.Ill post pix when they get bigger.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 13, 2015)

end of it !
lost a stardawg & 5 blueberry to damping.

im never buying or cracking anymore seeds.
i threw away shit on towels & all seedlings.

if you look at the leccy, riots, my time, medium, h202, washing containers, mother hen over fucking stupid plants, air con, tents, bulbs, ballasts, the space it takes and more... fuck this.

im over all of it.

never ever never ever never buying another seed.
never ever never mutherfucking ever cracking another seed.

im a clone dude.

*BIG bless to my boy for sending gg#4 & something special for me.*

fuck this shit.
you wanna see blueberry grow it ur self.

all you're ever gonna see from now on is clones & clone runs.
i'd love to sell my entire seed stash as i have no need for it.

whats in the fridge i'll keep.
must have several $1000s in deep storage.
dont want any of it , want it gone from my house.


----------



## greywind (Sep 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> end of it !
> lost a stardawg & 5 blueberry to damping.
> 
> im never buying or cracking anymore seeds.
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your seed popping woes. I love me some beans, Whatcha got in the vault? Yard sale!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> end of it !
> lost a stardawg & 5 blueberry to damping.
> 
> im never buying or cracking anymore seeds.
> ...



Sorry to hear man but can you really kick the habit just like that? 


You'll be back .


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 13, 2015)

no. i can kick the "habit".
for sure. im done with seeds forever.
i have a small stash i'll keep. maybe try in the winter next year.

i lost $stacks this summer w/ seeds & seedlings.

i've got 1000w+ of mh & fucking a/c running constantly. for what?
i could have clones in those spots. clones make me smoke & $.

6 veg tents mostly with seed shit in them. costing me $.

no smart biz person would take such $ loss. regularly. mitigation is necessary at this juncture.

one thing for sure... you get a cut from me that came from seed ... HAS TO BE damp off proof !

i loose 1/2 of whatever i start. done. too much wasted $.

*

not even the full list :

Alphakronik : Chedderwurst
Alphakronok : Bandana
Alphakronik : AlphaDawg
Alphakronik : SnowDawg

Alpine seeds : X-Dog

Blazing Pistileros : Sour Bubble x Aloha WW

Bodhi : Gogi OG
Bodhi : Tranquil Elephantizer (deadly G pheno)
Bodhi : nl #5 x TOK
Bodhi : nl #5 x nl #5

Breeders Boutique : Qrazy Quake
Breeders Boutique : The DOG
Breeders Boutique : Cheese Suprise

Barneys Farm : Blue Cheese (one sad seed left)

cannetics : sour d x og kush x malawi x chessysmurf

Cannacopia : BC Roadkill

Cali Connection : Jamacian Me Crazy
Cali Connex : Jedi Kush
Cali Connex : Tahoe OG
Cali Connex : Chem #4
Cali Connex : Sour OG
Cali Connex : Larry OG
Cali Connex : pot luck mix pack

Chimera : Calizhar

CH9 : Super Haze
CH9 : Vintage 2006
CH9 : Flower

Classic seeds : White Widow x Romulan
Classic seeds : Big Bud
Classic seeds : Afgooy x Romulan
Classic seeds : Humboldt Purple
Classic seeds : Chemdawg x C99 x Purpurea Tensinesus

Cannaventure : Mass Super Skunk x Hindu Kush
Cannaventure : Blue Magoo x Jazzberry Jam

Dank Dairy seeds : Jacks Surprise

Dizzle Frost : Chocolate Chunky Monkey

Delicious seeds : La Musa
Delicious seeds : Critical Sensi Star

Dinafem : Diesel
Dinafem : Moby Dick
Dinafem : Original Amnesia
Dinafem : White Siberian
Dinafem : Fruit Automatic
Dinafem : California Hashplant
Dinafem : Sweet Deep Grapefruit
Dinafem : White Widow
Dinafem : Power Kush
Dinafem : OG Kush

Devils Harvest : Casey Jones
Devils Harvest : Strawberry Sour D
Devils Harvest : Shoreline

Delta9 : Simpson Kush
Delta9 : SuperStar

Dynasty Seed : Mochalope V2
Dynasty Seed : killing fields x space queen
Dynasty Seed : Mt Hood Huckleberry
Dynasty Seed : Carmel Cough
Dynasty Seed : Carmel Kush
Dynasty Seed : Cosmic Brain

Dutch Passion : Power Plant
Dutch Passion : Brainstorm

DNA : Shark's Breath
DNA : Connie Chung
DNA : Confidential Cheese
DNA : Hash Plant Haze
DNA : Sour Cream
DNA : Holy Grail Kush

Eva seeds : Monster
Eva seeds : Papa's Candy
Eva seeds : Jamaican Dream
Eva seeds : TNT Kush

Emerald Triangle : Trinity Kush
Emerald Triangle : Emerald Jack
Emerald Triangle : Bubba76
Emerald Triangle : Grapefruit Krush
Emerald Triangle : Blueberry Headband
Emerald Triangle : Super Sour OG

Eugenics : Medical Miracle
Eugenics : Dead Ho OG
Eugenics : Alien Empress
Eugenics : OG Graze

[email protected]: F13 (f2)
[email protected]: Chocolate Rain
[email protected]: Blueberry Sativa
[email protected]: LadyCane x Blueberry
[email protected]: Chocolate Mix
[email protected]: old school shiva skunk x chocolate rain
[email protected]: holland's hope x chocolate rain
[email protected]: amnesia haze x chocolate rain
[email protected]: killa queen x nycd (killian)
[email protected]: Cheeseberry
[email protected]: ak47 x chocolate rain
[email protected]: Blue Chem
[email protected]: Chocolate Mind Melt
[email protected]: Blueberry
[email protected]: Kashmir Glory
[email protected]: Shiva Skunk
[email protected]: Holy Princess
[email protected]: Chucky's Bride
[email protected]: Sour D (riri) x BB
[email protected]: Critical+ x CBH (f4)
[email protected]: Chocolate Cheese
[email protected]: Boudica
[email protected]: Lady Cane
[email protected]: Pink Cheese
[email protected]: Candy Kush
[email protected]: Amnesia Haze x c99


Female seeds : Black Sugar
Female seeds : Black Widow
Female seeds : Iced Grapefruit

freebie : purple bud
freebie : lemonesse

Frost Brothers : C99 (both pineapple & spicy)

Freedom of seeds : Godberry
Freedom of seeds : Romberry
Freedom of seeds : Mighty Grape

Gage Green : Pepe le Chem

G13 Labs : Blueberry Gum
G13 Labs : Pineapple Express
G13 Labs : Skunk #1
G13 Labs : OG13
G13 Labs : Purple Haze
G13 Labs : Sour AK
G13 Labs : Gigabud

Greenhouse seeds : Exodus Cheese
Greenhouse seeds : Kalashnikova

gudkarma : northern lights x blueberry (S1)

Hazeman : G13HP
Hazeman : Elephant Stomper
Hazeman : Hippie Headband

High Quality seeds : Afghani Kush

Immortal Flowers : Headband BX
Immortal Flowers : Grapehead

Jkahn : bandana x alien fire (indica dom , sativa dom)
Jkahn : nebula x alien fire
Jkahn : alien fire f2
Jkahn : white widow x alien fire
Jkahn : el aquamista x alien fire

KOS : Shish99

KC Brains : Leda Uno
KC Brains : Kandy Kush
KC Brains : White Widow
KC Brains : KC 36

Mandala : Hashberry
Mandala : Satori
Mandala : #1

Motarebel : Gryphon
Motarebel : Ronnie James Dio

Mr. Nice : Medicine Man

Nirvana : Master Kush

Paradise seeds : Belladonna
Paradise seeds : Wappa

Raskal : Fire OG

Riot seeds : Purpla Bubba OG

Reserva Privada : Sour Kush

Sure Fire seeds : Fire Starter

Southern Flatland : red heri fruit bud x lemon thai
Southern Flatland : lemon thai x northern lights

Sannie seeds : The Mask (f2)
Sannie seeds : extrema x heribei
Sannie seeds : Kolossus
Sannie seeds : Jackberry (f3) & (f1)
Sannie seeds : Killing Fields (f3)
Sannie seeds : Heribei
Sannie seeds : Extrema
Sannie seeds : Anesthesia
Sannie seeds : Herijuana
Sannie seeds : KO Kush (f3)
Sannie seeds : New Blue Diesel
Sannie seeds : jackberry x ko kush

Seedmaker seeds : Orange Light
Seedmaker seeds : Silver Jack

Seekers of Genetic Wisdom : Cosmic Bubba

Sweet seeds : SAD
Sweet seeds : Carmel Cream
Sweet seeds : Green Poison

Sensi seeds : Shiva Shanti II

Scarhole : hash plant x critical mass
Scarhole : og thai x mendo purps
Scarhole : northern lights x haze c
Scarhole : bubba kush x og kush
Scarhole : herijuana x haze
Scarhole : chemo iranian
Scarhole : red cherry berry x chemo iranian
Scarhole : dr greenthumb bagseed C99

Samsara : Spicy White Devil
Samsara : Supersonic Crystal Storm
Samsara : Aquamista
Samsara : Sweet Black Angel

Seedism : Diesel

TGA : The Third Dimension
TGA : Dairy Queen
TGA : Chernobyl
TGA : Jack The Ripper

TCVG : Generic Weed
TCVG : Shit

TH seeds : Burmese Kush
TH seeds : SAGE
TH seeds : Heavy Duty Fruity
TH seeds : Darkstar

The Seed Depot : G13 Haze (freebie)

Top Shelf seeds : Exodus99
Top Shelf : Sour Banana

Underground Seed Collective : Durganchitral

UK CheeseHead : Nightmare Kush (the white , s1)

unknown : grapefruit x diesel
unknown : whitedawg

Ultra Genetics : Medno Grape Kush

World of seeds : Pakistan Valley Kush
World of seeds : Afghan Kush Ryder
World of seeds : NL x Big Bud
World of seeds : Madness

Wheezy Weed : Romulan x Chocolate Chunk
Wheezy Weed : Grape Stomper OG (bx)
Wheezy Weed : Romulan x Vortex
Wheezy Weed : MK Ultra x La Con

White Label seeds : White Skunk


----------



## D_Urbmon (Sep 13, 2015)

damn that's a collection


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> no. i can kick the "habit".
> for sure. im done with seeds forever.
> i have a small stash i'll keep. maybe try in the winter next year.
> 
> ...


Damn dude, that sucks that you're having issues. Just throwing it out there.... Why not just grow from clone for now, keep the seeds in the stash, and revisit them when you feel that your soil is dialed and this pathogen is gone?

I know you're frustrated, but this is only a temporary problem IMO.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 13, 2015)

Maybe in a few months time use a few sacrificial seeds that you don't care about and try it again


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 13, 2015)

no no bro.
i hear & feel your position.

its been an issue for 6 years.
this house is poison for seed starting!!!

i cant take the $ loss any more. its too much $. too much.
fuck those seeds. fuck them all.

just need cuts. few more strains. im patient & got a few good buddies.
those seeds upstairs making me zero $. just costing me big. takes up 3 tents & sick leccy.

clones ==> its the only way to make $ with a basement full of lamps & a master bedroom full of tents.

think about the time, energey, and money. dudes its $1000s out the window.

no way. im done with seeds.
i'd trade the entire stash for a few verified cuts.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2015)

Verified by who?


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 13, 2015)

the riots are poison too.

im 100% certain. 
they breed pathogens.
even with mad air flow, h202, proper light, temps, you name it.

this is BEYOND grower error.

took those wifi x black cherry pie ...sterilized coco w/ h2o2 ...and dropped them straight in.
i literally pulled those seedlings from the riots.

for sure, riots , they're poison.

great for cuts. great for microbes too.

no way im mother hen over seedlings loosing 5 here, 6 there, 2 over there.

i have 1 all kush & 5 black cherry wifi straight in coco.
i'll see with them. but im done. i need to make $ bro this shit it costs me so much.

i cant keep loosing.
need to be making nugz.

henry ford it. production. you cant produce growing 10 strains from seed, cuts, and experimenting.

im done.
straight produce mode !


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Verified by who?


by a legit entity.

like any clones i have : gg#4, blue dream, ssdd, etc.... all verified & passed by reputable peeps.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> by a legit entity.
> 
> like any clones i have : gg#4, blue dream, ssdd, etc.... all verified & passed by reputable peeps.


I got gg4 and candyland.. you should just run the glue... it's worthy, imo... where did you get your glue cut at?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2015)

Lol I wasn't asking for names and addresses. Just wondering if it's an original or an s1.. I hear they already found S1's stronger then the original.. do yours have the crinkled leaf mutation?


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 13, 2015)

& ill have sfv , hells og , and some others.

im sure of it.

patience !

fuck these seeds.

if you got something interesting i promise not to kgp you.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 13, 2015)

its the legit gg#4 clone.

no way a true bro passes me bullshit.
plus he has pics up , journals, posts all over the great threads here, & is a regular *respectable* contributor.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> & ill have sfv , hells og , and some others.
> 
> im sure of it.
> 
> ...


Tents suck, To much heat walls closing in. I gave mine away. I got gg4 cookie frost and Mr nice under the light though. I got a sfv og and a gdp I got from Harborside.. I haven't run it yet though. Hopefully it's some good shit..day 22


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 13, 2015)

i like tents. they offer me flexibility.
plus i plumb & vent & have air flow, & a/c.

the room stays about 78* even w/ 1200w+ going. tent doors are never closed. temps perfect across the board. flower & veg. 

humidity in check, air flow check, venting check, proper lamps check, fresh coco check, clean containers check, blah blah blah.

my shit is proper...from the rooter to the tooter ! i spend more time on plants than getting laid.

wtf is wrong with me LOL !

clones.
clones.
clones.

all i want to do is run clones.


----------



## Moldy (Sep 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> end of it !
> lost a stardawg & 5 blueberry to damping.
> 
> im never buying or cracking anymore seeds.
> ...


I feel your pain. I've had a fuck of time germinating seeds lately. Used all different methods and lost some/many seeds. Last time my wife dug one out of the dirt and made it grow, one that I thought was dead! She said I had no patience so I sifted some good dirt to really fine, filled up some small coco pots, and put in the grow room with a 175 watt CF @ 85F and waited. I got 5 out of 7 to pop and the beans were over 5 years old, one was from 2006. The wife said leave them alone and quit rushing shit so I did.


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 13, 2015)

Damn you have a seed collection that rivals seedbanks lol. I would scoop up those killing fields in a jiffy .


----------



## cc2012 (Sep 13, 2015)

Well My List is very small compared to the above.. LoL!! mind my Growing Space is kinda limited..

1 x Orange Matter - Reg (re-veg) 16/8 for cloning and making female seeds from.

2 x Dutch Passion Blackberry Kush - Autofem 16/8 My main Grow for Smoke

2 x World of Seeds Strawberry Blue - Fem 16/8(now 12/12) 1st ScroG

1 x Female Seeds Bubblegum - Autofem - 12/12 from seed experiment

1 x Paradise Seeds Vertigo - Autofem - 12/12 from seed experiment

1 x Female Seeds Bubblegum - Autofem 24/0

2 x Bomb Seeds Bomb Cherry Bomb - Fem Outdoor Grow

Well that's all folks.. next round will be 2 x Female Seeds Lemon Kush ScroG vs 9 x Female Seeds Lemon Kush SoG.. and maybe a couple of Autos..BBK again or Vertigo again.. not sure

atb


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i like tents. they offer me flexibility.
> plus i plumb & vent & have air flow, & a/c.
> 
> the room stays about 78* even w/ 1200w+ going. tent doors are never closed. temps perfect across the board. flower & veg.
> ...


Tents are necessary in certain situations. If your tents at 78 I'm assuming the room temp your tent sits in is anywhere from 68 to 70 degrees. Is the entire tent at 78 or just your canopy? When I used a tent I noticed that the whole tent was the same temperature. .an open room helps heat dissipate. My canopy stays between76 to 78 with the light a foot away , the root zone which is 3 feet away from the light stays between 71 and 73.. i air cool the light but i took out the glass so it also exhausts my room.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 13, 2015)

no. with as much energy (lamps, ballasts, etc) as im pushing upstairs , the whole room stays 78.

i've never measured the temps down low. the room is very nice even on hot days.
still, i've an issue that surmounts my ability to control it. this isnt some small project for head stash. veg alone is 6 tents. 

seeds. im done. 100%. maybe bust off a few dead of winter  im trying to pass my peak bb to a homie to grow out for us. fuck the seed money i just want a good bb cut.

i got more great cuts on the way... goes beyond gg#4 ...hells. ghost, sfv, some cbd stuff (exciting cuase i wanna roll blunts with cbd & thc in one) , the white , and others.

honestly very blessed have a few KILLER friends.
my game is improving soon enough. they messaging me as i type. 

still my mom tent is good to go already.
just need a few updates to give me options.
fuck it ill be honest .... i deserve it ! my jars deserve it !

my clients they fine. since they cant see this, fuck them anyway. lol !

my plants i mean cant talk any jazz they look bomb : right now photo :


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 13, 2015)

well i smoked a joint. yep white paper. king size. of course 
i had a revelation...

i suck at growing seeds. i suck at it. fuck peeps think you do it bomb. well. i try. i dont do what i love, i love what i do. but really, between the house (enviro), seeds, & me we just cant make this fucking shit a blessed union.

we cant. ever.

its like great sex with oil/vinegar chemistry. its like neville coming back from the breeder dead & gone & not bringing bomb new nev haze but ...mullumbilly madness?


but i have an issue.

me.
im a seed addict. like the way they look since i was a kid. e$ko & i talked alot about this. more than one time. how much we liked seeds as kids. we grown up now. & we love other seed types.

end of day today. fuck, i hate seeds. make them. pah! thats for you to do. chuck nation. i grow plenty. these dudes give seed to me 30 to 50 at a time. cost me zero. give them love why not? most often, i melt my face on their gear.

my forte... for sure...100% bomb skills ...moms, clones, cuts & from cuts i can do whatevs :


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2015)

Changed out the bulb, and thought I try my hand at light off pics - looks like I'll need more practice. These clone buds are at 4 wk 12/12. Moms have shown that they'll all be frosty and done @< 60 days, except for the cherry white, which the mom took 70. 

chernobyl - TGA
 

grape smuggler 1 - Archive
 

grape smuggler 2
 

cherry white - Cabin Fever


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> no. with as much energy (lamps, ballasts, etc) as im pushing upstairs , the whole room stays 78.
> 
> i've never measured the temps down low. the room is very nice even on hot days.
> still, i've an issue that surmounts my ability to control it. this isnt some small project for head stash. veg alone is 6 tents.
> ...


The girls look great.


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 13, 2015)

Footgolf, just got done running 18 holes... well if by running I mean go carting all over the whole course, hitting the sand traps like it was a dune buggy. Shit was so funny almost had to walk home cuz the wife lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 14, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> the riots are poison too.
> 
> im 100% certain.
> they breed pathogens.
> ...


this is why im fucking broke as shit! testing maybes when im backburner guaranteed $$$....and im in that same mode. but i couldnt help myself, i cracked some shit lol


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 14, 2015)

im better today.
sat down to make a new germination & seedling protocol.

feeling like this ewc (from foxfarm grow big) sprtiz i did last night had a great effect.

think, i saved the rest of my blueberry.
that worm poop is some amazing amazing.

my new planting / transplant plan & cause i recycle my coco : or even fresh coco with seedlings 

1) pot coco & drench with h202 solution
2) wait 24 hours , fluff coco , & crack seeds
3) while seeds germ , hit medium with the ghetto ewc tea i make
4) plant germd seed direct into coco soon as they ready

im thinking this gonna be the ticket.

for now, i'll keep rocking clones. i need a break from seeds.

took some cuts last night in fact... dog , cream caramel, jtr .


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 14, 2015)

rest in peace ! one of the greatest 76ers ever. 

with dr j , barkley, wilt, and iverson , the whole reason im a 76ers fan :


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

that grow big isnt the ewc mix, you mean big bloom? that shit is def awesome...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> & ill have sfv , hells og , and some others.
> 
> im sure of it.
> 
> ...


i just gotta say kgp is a good ass dude.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 15, 2015)

they're both made from castings. tiger bloom is the flowering version. big bloom is an ew poop based "micro nute".

"Big Bloom .03 -.1 -.7 Big Bloom is Alive! A microbially active, water soluble plant food specifically formulated to promote and emphasize the blooming characteristics of all flowering and fruiting plants.
Big Bloom is an 100% natural and organic biologically active instant plant food. Big Bloom promotes strong, extra large, and multiple blooms while dramatically enhancing the flavor of fruits and vegetables.
Big Bloom can be applied out of a watering can, through a foliar sprayer, drip irrigation and hydroponic systems. It's gentle nutrition will not burn tender young plants. May be used in combination with Grow Big, to customize the nutritional requirements of all plants."


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 15, 2015)

im sure your boy is a good dude.

but i dont have to like who you like , bro.

im a grown up too.
with my own very valid position.
if he blessed you or someone u know, thats great to hear.

& if i said it, meant it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> im sure your boy is a good dude.
> 
> but i dont have to like who you like , bro.
> 
> ...


he has told me no, i dont hate on him for that. should i? lol fuck your clients? for real?


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 15, 2015)

i never asked dude for anything, if you're implying.
nor would i.

sure.
they didnt buy my house , i did.
they dont pay my bills , i do.
they didnt buy this gear , i did.
they have zero knowhow, i do.

the little paper they put in my hand isnt shit compared to what i make at work.

& their pez dispenser mentality... please.
you dont do all this to satisfy a few peoples desire for baggies, do you?

not me. especially since im contemplating keeping whole runs.

im doing the city a favor, open up a little more market share.
the minute i make a certain $ at work, im done selling period.

& ill still keep the weed flow same same. like to stack elbows. just produce & cure & stack.

let these folk take care of themselves. see how long that lasts.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

im not imlying anything. just trying to understand. i do this because i love it. i sell to my friends/fam so i couldnt say fuck them lol


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 16, 2015)

pink cheese : the ill mind cut


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 16, 2015)

norstar's midnight fire looking good.
soon as they sex we'll show some pics.

was on the fence about these but not anymore.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2015)

yea norstar got some nice lookin shit.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 17, 2015)

the norstar look so sexy.
with maturity , they're looking fabulous.

you can see it in the leaves, something about that cross... & i got 4 for 4 on my seeds w/ them.

i pulled my blueberry from their containers... how many days in coco? not one root through the riot cube.

im sowing directly into coco now... following the idea i laid out in post #2867

the wifi x bcp look very good.
sown direct into coco.

im hopeful.

norstar , midnite fire


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 17, 2015)

yea im gonna be trying direct sown. looking thru the fridge see what i feel like cracking tonight...seven for seven on ght1 and 5/5 with looks like a runt on cindy ninetynine


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2015)

just noticed the professors gone, he get banned?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 19, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> just noticed the professors gone, he get banned?


Yep. Damn shame. All the trolls on this site and they ban the cat that dare say something to Sunni.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2015)

shit, that sucks! i got a funny feelng hell be back....


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 19, 2015)

Ha my paranoid buddy won't make an RIU account, but he should because the Norstar BooYah OG, Sappy Sour, Orange Juice, Salvation, Greatful Puff, Blueberry Smash, Purple Rain, Hoe Daddy, and Sour Ho, are all killing it...that's what he's running right now, I'm not running a fn thing lol. I'm sure a lot of you have seen my blueberry smash thread with the crosses I've chucked up, the sour hoe and hoe daddy are his crosses and next time I visit I'll snap some pics; sour how is sage n sour x Tahoe og and hoe daddy is sage n sour x GDP. Funny thing is, our one offs are frostier and more potent than 99% of the beans either one of us have ever popped.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2015)

im starting to think half these breeders dont even smoke lol


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 19, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im starting to think half these breeders dont even smoke lol


god I hope they do, but yeah they definitely don't smoke like a rasta because some of he "mind numbingly potent" strains as they call them don't do shit...I dab and eat edibles like vitamins, so for pure herb alone to rock me its gotta be some strong dong shit that'll go hard and deep into my being. (no homo?) Basically I have the tolerance of a small elephant and I think a lot of you probably carry a similar burden.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2015)

burden is right! hard to find those with no/lil tolerance buildup.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 28, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep. Damn shame. All the trolls on this site and they ban the cat that dare say something to Sunni.


Lol! She banned King Arthur the same day! Reason: he disagreed with her in the politics section. Must be nice to remove anyone who you don't agree with.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 28, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> im starting to think half these breeders dont even smoke lol


Half this sites mods don't.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 28, 2015)

he got banned for having an opinion?


----------



## haulinbass (Sep 28, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep. Damn shame. All the trolls on this site and they ban the cat that dare say something to Sunni.


People get banned here? wheres chuck estevez when you need some shit started? Is buck still around?
I like having people to argue with, helps keep myself grounded and my head out of my ass.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 4, 2015)

Gudkarma got banned again? That guy just doesn't listen! When we tell people over and over to stop doing what they are doing, and they continue to do it, we get tired of it and do the easy thing.

BTW Bob, King Arthur is already back with another user name, as I'm sure you know because you live in the same small town.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 4, 2015)

King lives in OB too?! Hope to see him at Hodads someday!


----------



## chadster152 (Oct 5, 2015)

Currently running Gorilla Glue #4 and Romulan Diesel.

Glue day 22
 
 

Rom day 22
 


They are currently on day 33, I'll post some more pics closer to harvest.

Next run will be sour dub and nightmare diesel.


----------



## peter berger (Oct 5, 2015)

Humboldt seed organization-Bubba Kush
Barneys farm- Liberty haze


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 6, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> no. i can kick the "habit".
> for sure. im done with seeds forever.
> i have a small stash i'll keep. maybe try in the winter next year.
> 
> ...



Love to see the mass super and unless from Top Dawg it's dog no W ChemDog


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Oct 30, 2015)

3 blue hash from seed. Here's 1 at 22 days 12/12 . 1 delahaze from seed day 16 12/12. 1 delahaze clone and 4 blue hash clone all just started flower. Also 6 pure kush from seed. I have mothers of blue hash, delahaze, and pure kush. I flower in a 3x3 with a 250 and 600. Temps are 64 lights off and 70-72 lights on with a portable a/c in the room where tent is.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 30, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Gudkarma got banned again? That guy just doesn't listen! When we tell people over and over to stop doing what they are doing, and they continue to do it, we get tired of it and do the easy thing.
> 
> BTW Bob, King Arthur is already back with another user name, as I'm sure you know because you live in the same small town.


too funny 
i am running some
sour amnisia haze from hortipharm , loving it , smells like candy and is getting purple ...
gsc x dubking by golden lion , pretty nice in the green house but not a "keeper " yet . need to run her under lights .
some durban crosses i made for greenhouse growing that rock for upbeat stonyness, an yeild ....
honeybee f2 and fireball from genstash looking really promiseing so i am keeping pollen from the male honeybee.
818 headband X bio d from @v.s one (got a female!) hopeing for gas smells from her ...
also some @getawaymountain gear seawarp , and brain twister . stoked to try those for sure structre and vigour are off the charts ...


----------



## Krake (Oct 30, 2015)

Big bud autos and GDP autos - gonna see which turns out best


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 30, 2015)

C99, Des* tar Bx, PK Suge x 88 g13/hp, Stardawg Guava x 88 g13/hp, NL x Romulan Diesel, Hash Bomb, Mojos OG x Love Jill, Scotts OG x Love Jill, Texada Timewarp x Sweet Skunk, Sweet Skunk x Blueberry and a few others.


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2015)

Veg:
Cookies N' Cream()
Cherry pie
GG4
Ghost og
Fireballs 
Sour d
Shish99

Flowering:
Shish99
Black dynamite 
Ghost og
Dragons soul


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Oct 30, 2015)

Just doing some crossing.. S1's stuff like that.

GSC S1's. Forum Cut
GG4 S1's. SoCal Cut
Loctite Pollen Project. Red Eye Genetics, pheno fished by a friend.

Crossing stuff, comming soon... GG4xGSC, GG4xLoctite, GSCxLoctite.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> too funny
> i am running some
> sour amnisia haze from hortipharm , loving it , smells like candy and is getting purple ...
> gsc x dubking by golden lion , pretty nice in the green house but not a "keeper " yet . need to run her under lights .
> ...


nice line up Joey d. i got one female as well. At about 45 days. She smells of diesel fuely stank with some citrus. It looks like this one might go to 75 days but will see. Good work keep us posted.


----------



## astronomikl (Oct 31, 2015)

right now in veg Im running

chocolate rain
killaqueen x ko kush
ms universe 
------some crosses I made
california orange x (boudica x silverfields)
blue hammer x (boudica x silverfields)
(pck x duckfoot) x (boudica x silverfields)

in flower

california orange
blue hammer f2
purple duckfoot


----------



## genuity (Oct 31, 2015)

Love to see shots of blue hammer


----------



## astronomikl (Oct 31, 2015)

Here are a couple that I have taken so far..... I have been running it for about a year and a half now....


----------



## Grojak (Oct 31, 2015)

up to bat: 55 day DJS Blueberry and a killer Cheese cut

in the batters box: ATF, GSC, Strawberry Cough

In the minors: Buddha Tahoe, Harlequin, Sensi Star, Gods Gift and Satellite of Love (my creation, Double Purp Doja x blue Satellite 2.2)

peewee league: 4 Sour Strawberry Kush from B.O.G.


----------



## bluesdad (Oct 31, 2015)

in veg ...Stardawg x White Master Kush(socal master kush x the White)
NL x Big Bud
3BAR(rebar x triangle kush)
Cali Hash

Flower...
Super Purple
3 little birds
Chem104
Scott's OG

next in line...
Honeybee
Harlequin
Kentucky Skunk


----------



## bluesdad (Oct 31, 2015)

here's a pic my phone actually let me post....The Super Purple.she's effin beautiful


----------



## greywind (Nov 2, 2015)

bluesdad said:


> in veg ...Stardawg x White Master Kush(socal master kush x the White)
> NL x Big Bud
> 3BAR(rebar x triangle kush)
> Cali Hash
> ...


Is that Chem 104 by Illuminati? How is she looking, and more importantly, how is she smelling? I've had my eye on those genetics for a minute. Thanks and cheers!


----------



## bluesdad (Nov 2, 2015)

greywind said:


> Is that Chem 104 by Illuminati? How is she looking, and more importantly, how is she smelling? I've had my eye on those genetics for a minute. Thanks and cheers!


grewwind,how's it going bro?the chem104 is Illuminati's.and she is looking great.she smells like a generic pine cleaner.not pine sol,more lemony.I like anything Illuminati .. I also got his OG Haze #1 x 13 roses and it is straight fire.


----------



## TenEmies (Nov 5, 2015)

Giesel and crosses SnoDog..SnoDog OG The R .. Sour Patch .. D.. Fire Og.. Vader OG.. Top Dawgs and more


----------



## futant (Nov 10, 2015)

Sour Dub 23 into flip


----------



## futant (Nov 10, 2015)

Quantum Kush 23 days into flip


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 11, 2018)

Vegging everything now.Flipping to flower in a week.
*Green Point Seeds*- Purple Mt Majesty, Maverick, Blizzard Bush, California Cannon and Moondance.
*Strayfox's*- Wake of the Dragon and a Blueberry temple x Katsu Bubba cross
*HSO*- Blue Dream CBD and Garlic Lemon OG
*Blimburn*- GSC


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 11, 2018)

Acapulco Gold, Chronics, NYCSD, Black Russian, Tangi. BlackberryDream


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 12, 2018)

Vegging everything now.Flipping to flower in a week.
*Green Point Seeds*- Purple Mt Majesty, Maverick, Blizzard Bush, California Cannon and Moondance.
*Strayfox's*- Wake of the Dragon and a Blueberry temple x Katsu Bubba cross
*HSO*- Blue Dream CBD and Garlic Lemon OG
*Blimburn*- GSC
 

On deck: To start vegging March1st
*DVG*- _Citrus farmer f2's (pollen chucking to make f'3's and crosses) 
GPS-_ _Pig Whistle,California cannon _and _Sunset Sherbert_
*HSO*- _Em Dog, Raspeberry Diesel and Black D.O.G.
_


----------



## Odin* (Jan 13, 2018)

Off the top of my head...

Hollywood/Topanga/Malibu Pure Kush
B OG (old school OG, lemon Pledge fuel)
V OG (old school OG, Fuel w/Tart Tamgerine)
Purple Kush
Flor de Cana/“Mystery” (Creme brûlée w/berries)
GG#4
GSC Thin Mints
(The White x unknown OG) x my GG4
Gelato #33
DGOG (La Plata)
Sour Power OG (Karma)
Tre Stardawg 2.0 (Top Dawg)
GG4 x “Mystery” 1
GG4 x “Mystery” 2
M1 (Animal Cookies bagseed)
M2
M3
M4 
M6
M7
M10
Purple Portal 1-5 (Ocean Grown)
Scooby Snacks 3, 4, 5, ,6, 7 (Archive) 

I feel like I’m missing some.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 13, 2018)

Bubblegum diesel (topdawg)
Inner eye (topdawg) 
Sour city (topdawg) 
Mac (cap)
Blue power (sin city)
Tangerine power (sin city)
Power diesel (sin city)
Purple sunshine (Bodhi)
Sunshine4 (Bodhi) 
Grand lemon reserve (Aficionado)
White cherry truffle (Aficionado)
Animal mints (seedjunky)
Cherrylime og (Renaissance Genetics)
Bandit breath (Greenpoint)
Copper chem (Greenpoint) 
Rainbow flame (green fire genetics) 
Sour dubb (bog) 
Papaya punch (oni seeds)

Forgetting a few but that’s the majority of them. Looking for a male from copper chem, Blue power, and tangerine power to make a few chucks for my own personal use.


----------



## quisqueyano (Jan 15, 2018)

Production:
Goji OG (keeper from seed -- the head stash)
GG4 (not crazy about the high but isn't annoying to grow, can take heavy nutes, yields decent/well, gets great returns for oil -- all for the $$$)

Messing with:
F2s of Eskobar's Blueberry Sativa.

Testing:
Golden Strawberries x GG4
Klar


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 4, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Bubblegum diesel (topdawg)
> Inner eye (topdawg)
> Sour city (topdawg)
> Mac (cap)
> ...


I got 2 tangerine females in flower and 1 male I'm about to throw into flower. The male has a nice orange smell when you rub the stem and has nice vigor with good node spacing. 

The 2 females are different phenos, 1 is short indica leaning with not a lot of side branching and a wonderful orange smell from stem rub, 1 is sativa leaning, taller and much more vigorous but just a minor hint of citrus from stem rub.

The two on the left are tang pow and the one on the right is a goji that selfed outdoors this year. The goji is not as vigorous as the 2 tang pows


----------



## Moldy (Mar 5, 2018)

Micro grower here again...lol
Delahaze
Dutch Kush
Blue Cindy


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Mar 25, 2018)

My 4x4 tent is full with this lot 

Bodhi's Soul Mate 4 females. 
(I got 2 males which I collected pollen from and I'll be making some f2's.)
Holy Smoke's Strawberry Diesel 2 fems which I'll be crossing with the Soul Mate too...just for fun really.

I'm also running 5 freebies which have been 12\12 from seed
Dinafem - Original Amnesia & Purple Orange CBD
Holy Smoke* - *Chem Toffees
Blimburn - BC Diesel
HSO* - *Blueberry Headband
Possibly going to throw some pollen at all of these too for a laugh/practice.



Giggsy70 said:


> *HSO*- Blue Dream CBD and Garlic Lemon OG
> *Blimburn*- GSC


Whats you opinions on the Blue Dream and GSC?
I'm looking to run the Blue Dream next. I did a freebie GSC in my last grow which I was pretty impressed with, had some beautiful colouration in late flower.


----------



## dragnit (Mar 25, 2018)

Bubba kush
bc god bud
great white shark


----------



## booms111 (Mar 25, 2018)

New not smoked yet, from seed-
TopDawg Cherry Chem
Cannaventure Hurkle
Cannaventure Cookie Wreck
Dank Genetics Sour Cookies (#3,#4)

New from local clone, not smoked yet-
9lb Hammer

Old clones, keepers-
GG#4
Silver Jones(SSSDH x Chemmy Jones)
24 karat gold (kosher tangie)

Last run then gone, not keeper quality-
Gorilla Bubble
Dank Genetics Sour Cookies (#1,#2)
Dank Genetics Close shave
Dank Genetics Headshot

Up next for testing from seed-
Karma Headbanger


----------



## SensiPuff (Mar 25, 2018)

I just put some karma headbanger in the dirt after I found out almost my entire tent was male this run. 
Also planted some grape invaders by Ali gee and chem d x ssdd by bodhi. 
Although the males bummed me out I'll be excited about what's to come


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 25, 2018)

*Shoreline Bx3 and Acapulco Gold.*


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2018)

About to finish up 4 grapes 13 by hazeman, with 2 being kept around for another run with possibility of being keepers but need to smoke first.

2 tangerine powers and 1 goji og s1 are one month into flower

2 keeper phenos of grapes 13 in veg for about a month now, 1 has a berry grape juice smell but not too strong, 1 has a grape soda smell very strong

3 peak seeds c99 seedlings about 1 week old

2 greenpoint cookies N chem and 1 calicon louis og just popped and put into cups.

Plus I used a grapes 13 males to f2 all four of my females and 2 of my own created strain's phenos (1 blue dreaish pheno and 1 orange flavor pheno) and I just collected 

pollen from my tangerine power male which will f2 my 2 TP females, hit my grapes 13 clones, hit my goji s1 and hit my berry wine cut.

Should have some variety coming my way soon.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> About to finish up 4 grapes 13 by hazeman, with 2 being kept around for another run with possibility of being keepers but need to smoke first.
> 
> 2 tangerine powers and 1 goji og s1 are one month into flower
> 
> ...


Saw earlier in this thread you're running wos White Rhino X Mazar I'm currently running that too I'm wondering what your thoughts were about it? Thanks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> View attachment 4122690 View attachment 4122686
> 
> Saw earlier in this thread you're running wos White Rhino X Mazar I'm currently running that too I'm wondering what your thoughts were about it? Thanks


I had one going a while ago but I can't remember if I tossed it during flower or not but I had a dud. I only remember it not growing well or had no resin going so I culled it. 

I didn't really put much attention on her so don't be discouraged, it should produce some frosty hash plants for you.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 15, 2018)

Its a fine plant (but not a heavy yielder) & damn good smoke! that's a picture of it above and a couple clones I have currently, thanks for the answer


----------



## bobdagrowah (Apr 15, 2018)

Hmmm got alot going where to start

Sin mints (sin city)
89 rom x prof mort
Chernobyl x prof mort
Chocolate thai x pro mort
Red velvet cookies
Puptarts
Ghostbusters
Tropicanna cookies
Legend og (crinkle cut)


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Apr 15, 2018)

PB Breath
Blue pit
Deep blue x smelly cherry
Silverback


----------



## Sir72 (Apr 16, 2018)

Blue heron v2 - dynasty
Nitro cookies - in house
Animal blues - in house
Flaming cookies x slyme cookies - so so dank
Bubba kush x slyme cookies - so so dank
Ron Swanson kush - Johnston’s 
Power nap - sin city
Purple Heart - alpha kronik
Chitral Pakistani x platinum bubba - in 
house
My auto flower strain


Need to run later:
It’s it - exotic genetix
Gorilla dosha - in house
Alien bubba pez - laplata labs
Gods blue diesel - Jordan of the islands


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 18, 2020)

Just put a good number in soil.
*Greenpoints* Cowboy cookies (gmo x stardawg) and ghost town (ghost og x stardawg).* Strayfox's* Sour blue haze (gg#4 x blueberry temple),* Bad* Dawg's tre stardawg x cake fighter, long bottom fighter f2's (long bottom fighter) and Stardawg J x Apollo 13 f4. A cross of texas butter (banana og x stardawg) x Joe Fix It (lemon catpiss x bruce banner #3) called Butter Joe from *Demonic genetics* on Strainly, *Doc's dank seeds* Purple punch x (Afkansastan x x-18 pakistani).


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 19, 2020)

Man this was one of my favorite threads back in the day. Was always some shit going down.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm running gorilla Skittles again , after the first harvest I was very pleased. Also I got my own inzane x Jamaican lambsbread. Elfuego from dna. In the veg tent I have critical, crumpets, gg4, strawberry pupil and Tahoe of x velvet pie


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 23, 2020)

Running over 40 at the farm but here are a few of the juveniles we're looking forward to:
- Strawberry Cough from Hazeman
- Guerrilla Fume from Lucky Dog
- Buku Ghani (too buku x kandahar afghan) pollen chuck
- Purple Monkey Ghani (monkey balls x kandahar afghan) pollen chuck 
- Parvati from Real Seed Co.
- Kashmir 91X (Kashmir x '91 Christmas) pollen chuck


----------



## booms111 (Jan 23, 2020)

booms111 said:


> New not smoked yet, from seed-
> TopDawg Cherry Chem
> Cannaventure Hurkle
> Cannaventure Cookie Wreck
> ...


it's been almost 2 years since that post. here's current lineup

clone onlys-
Gushers
GG#4
ECSD
GMO
Wedding cake
Chem D
Silver Jones

keepers from seed-
gorilla cake
gg4 x purple punch
24kt
headbanger(2 different phenos)
skittlez(the plug)

in testing-
chemdog 91bx5


----------



## nc208 (Jan 24, 2020)

Between 3 tents at various stages... .

Dulce Cherry Punch - Chuckers Paradise
Dank Kunt - See you N' Tea Genetics - Strainly
Pineapple Glue Kush- Whitewidow824 RIU member
Biscotti chunks - Cannarado
Captains Cake - Cookie Maine
London Crasher - Worlds strongest strains
JMO - Inhouse
Bear Creek Kush - Docs dank seeds
Fresh Biscotti - Cannarado


----------



## Hoosiergrower (Feb 3, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Between 3 tents at various stages... .
> 
> Dulce Cherry Punch - Chuckers Paradise
> Dank Kunt - See you N' Tea Genetics - Strainly
> ...



Have you flowered the jmo phenos before? I have ran it a cpl times now, super frosty good yield from the gmo and great bag appeal from the jelly breath


----------



## nc208 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hoosiergrower said:


> Have you flowered the jmo phenos before? I have ran it a cpl times now, super frosty good yield from the gmo and great bag appeal from the jelly breath


Not yet. Got 6 going in Veg that as soon as my 1st flower tent finishes the next round will go into. Am excited to see what I might find.


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2020)

Clone list:
Gello
92OG 
Watermelon zkittles 
Cereal milk
Side Chick 1& 2
Floozy 18 & 23

Seeds:
Double up mints x Dulce cherry punch 
Astrolite
Fookies


----------



## Tonycannavis (Feb 3, 2020)

Thin mint cookies by Gelatoseeds.com so far so good no clue of the genetics but they look good


----------



## coppershot (Feb 3, 2020)

Clones from seeds that I have popped
Floozy - Chuckers Paradise
Demo - Chuckers Paradise
Foret Noire - Dankonomics
Creme Fraische - Dankonomics
Slymeball - Docs Dank Seeds

Seed Run (All GPS - Heisen fems)
Adub x Wedding Pie
Wedding Pie S1
Alien OG x GG#4
Wedding Cake x Wedding Pie
GMO x Black Banana Cookies
Sundae Driver x Wedding Cake

Despite all the things going on with Heisens stuff, I am looking forward to seeing how these turnout. I am so far impressed with all of them, but we will see in a few weeks cause i got a few of them 3 weeks into flower hoping that they remain female.


----------



## Cookie Rider (Feb 3, 2020)

Currently have
Rock Star,
Critical Mass,
Love Potion,
And Cinderella 99. 

Love that Cindy.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 4, 2020)

Flower:
Strawberry banana
Cheese candy

veg:
lucky charms
Dank Sinatra
Nl#5
Black lime Bubba
Deadhead og x lbl 
Bro og
Cutie pie (hasn’t broke soil)


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 4, 2020)

Flower:
Crippy and Dope House by Shoreline

Veg:
Candyman clones from Shoreline
Sherlock’s Gift by Doc’s Dank Seeds
Arise x Slymeball


----------



## Hoosiergrower (Feb 6, 2020)

Hell ya man, some of the best gear ive ran..the fem pack i been working thru the last year has had very similar and constistently dank ladies, Ill post a cpl photos of the cpl phenos ive ran after bit


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 6, 2020)

Mount Si - Red Eye Genetics

Random TGA dairy Queen cross- Random dude who moved to Arizona

Sin City -alphachronic

Electric Larry Land- cannaventure

Southern Charm -tony green hands

HD-unknown pnw

Purple Alien-unknown

JH x DSD-Big Leek


----------



## greg nr (Feb 6, 2020)

took a few months off because reason's, But now I have Bodhi Elinstone in the main tent and some space monkey f2's in my nursery tent. 

Probably have to cull some at some point. Will see.


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 6, 2020)

Flowering Tent ;

Golden Goat X GMO Some Weed Nerd
DoHo X Pyxy Styx --Cannarado
Qrazy Train X Cheese Quake -- Michigan Mikes hybrids
Daily Grapes -- Cannarado
Lemon Drip-- Exotic Genetix
Grease Monkey --Exotic Genetix
Lemon Larry OG X Tahoe OG --Michigan Mike
White OG X 9# Hammer --Bred by Michigan Mike. Uses Karma's White OG and Dioxides 9#

Breeding garage ;

My Electric lemon pheno of JTR got knocked up by Karma's biker Kush


----------



## smashcity (Feb 6, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> Flowering Tent ;
> 
> Golden Goat X GMO Some Weed Nerd
> DoHo X Pyxy Styx --Cannarado
> ...



That Lemon Larry x Tahoe sounds like killer.. never heard of Michigan mike. 

I've got running:

G1pk x rocket fuel og
G1pk x josh d 
Piff s1 x african haze
G1pk x designer og x topanga og x loompas headband


----------

